# Canyon Torque EX 2013



## LB Stefan (12. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal alles rein zum Torque EX 2013.

Ich persönlich find ja z.B. das Trailflow als ne Art Themaverfehlung.
Es kostet 2990 und wiegt mehr als das Gapster bei 700 Mehrpreis.

Und die Hammerschmidt, naja hat sich ja auch nicht wirklich durchgesetzt... 

Und dann noch die FOX Gabel...  Ich denk mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.
Da find ich das Gapster ja 5x interessanter!


----------



## DenBergRunter (12. Oktober 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Da find ich das Gapster ja 5x interessanter!



Geht mir ähnlich, ich denke das wird mein nächstes Bike! Nur der Name passt nicht so ganz, Gapstar klingt irgendwie komisch... In dem verlinkten Canyon-Katalog im "Canyon 2013"-Thread liefen die beiden noch unter den Namen "Trailflow" für das Gapstar und "Flowmotion" für das Trailflow, aber naja Namen sind Schall und Rauch hauptsache man kann damit den Trail rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiado (13. Oktober 2012)

DenBergRunter schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich, ich denke das wird mein nächstes Bike! Nur der Name passt nicht so ganz, Gapster klingt irgendwie komisch... In dem verlinkten Canyon-Katalog im "Canyon 2013"-Thread liefen die beiden noch unter den Namen "Trailflow" für das Gapster und "Flowmotion" für das Trailflow, aber naja Namen sind Schall und Rauch hauptsache man kann damit den Trail rocken



Es heißt Gapstar und nicht Gapster. 200g Gewichtsunterschied finde ich auch vernachlässigbar. Ob Hammerschmidt und Fox ist Geschmackssache. Beide Komponenten technisch 1a. Fox schlägt halt mit hohen Wartungskosten zu.

Was mir bei dem Gapstar nicht gefällt ist die Elixir 5. Das Trailflow bremst mit der X0 Trail 4 Kolben. Bei meinen 93 kg macht das Sinn.

Beides leckere Räder.

Bin noch uneinig ob Frx oder ex. Hab noch ein AM im Stall. Werde aber wohl nicht jedes we in nen Park fahren. Daher eher ex.


----------



## rmfausi (13. Oktober 2012)

Das Gapstar ist auch mein Favorit. Das Trailflow war letztes Jahr in meiner Größe als ich mich dann entschieden hatte leider schon ausverkauft.  Dieses Jahr ist es mir zu teuer. Was darf man am CC DBAir eigentlich selber servicen ohne Garantieverlust, kann mir das vielleicht jemand sagen oder wo man es im Netz nachlesen kann?

Vielen Dank für eure Antwort im voraus. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Oktober 2012)

Chiado schrieb:


> Es heißt Gapstar und nicht Gapster. 200g Gewichtsunterschied finde ich auch vernachlässigbar. Ob Hammerschmidt und Fox ist Geschmackssache. Beide Komponenten technisch 1a. Fox schlägt halt mit hohen Wartungskosten zu.
> 
> Was mir bei dem Gapstar nicht gefällt ist die Elixir 5. Das Trailflow bremst mit der X0 Trail 4 Kolben. Bei meinen 93 kg macht das Sinn.
> 
> ...



FOX und technisch 1A... Naja ist Ansichtssache ich persönlich hab die Talas endlich raus geworfen und ne Lyrik rein gebaut... Ist ganz was anderes! Talas ist einfach nur Schrott². Ich versteh nicht wieso die immer in den Tests so gut abschneidet. Ist einfach ein bockiges Mistding!
Übrigens haben bei uns alle die FOX Gabeln aus den Räder raus gebaut und gegen was Vernünftiges getauscht... Denn es ist ja fast überall an den Kompletträdern ne FOX dran.. 

Ja du hast recht, die 200g würden mich jetzt auch nicht wirkich aufregen aber bei 700  Unterschied... und dann noch schwerer... 

Ja die X0 wär mir allerdings a lieber als die Elixir...


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Oktober 2012)

Beim frx kannst du die geo anpassen und den federweg reduzieren...dann hast du beinahe ein EX mit (optionalem) downhillpotential.


----------



## Mordred (13. Oktober 2012)

> Übrigens haben bei uns alle die FOX Gabeln aus den Räder raus gebaut und gegen was Vernünftiges getauscht... Denn es ist ja fast überall an den Kompletträdern ne FOX dran..


 
Übrigens, typischer Gruppenzwang ! Kommt öfter vor. Kann man sich aber abgewöhnen, wie auch ständig neurotisches JA-Sagen.

Die Avid Trail wär was für mich, aber das Grün zu dem Weiß...?
Insgesamt denk ich, bin ich (für mich ) besser mit meinem `12 Trailflow bedient.

edit
Für 3k immer noch keinen einstellbaren Druckpunkt?  Das war bei meinem schon ´ne Kompromisslösung, die ich hoffentlich vom Santa C. ändern lassen werde.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Oktober 2012)

Mordred schrieb:


> Übrigens, typischer Gruppenzwang ! Kommt öfter vor.



Ja die OEM´s tun sich da schwer aus dem Gruppenzwang raus zu kommen... 
Nun ja irgendwann wird auch der Letzt gemerkt haben was es fürn Müll ist und werden dann vernünftige Gabeln einbauen... 

Naja muss jeder selber wissen.

Ansonsten find ich die EX recht schön. Und auch noch einigermaßen schlicht. Die FRX haben schon dieses Buntsyndrom bekommen


----------



## Chiado (14. Oktober 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> FOX und technisch 1A... Naja ist Ansichtssache ich persönlich hab die Talas endlich raus geworfen und ne Lyrik rein gebaut... Ist ganz was anderes! Talas ist einfach nur Schrott². Ich versteh nicht wieso die immer in den Tests so gut abschneidet. Ist einfach ein bockiges Mistding!
> Übrigens haben bei uns alle die FOX Gabeln aus den Räder raus gebaut und gegen was Vernünftiges getauscht... Denn es ist ja fast überall an den Kompletträdern ne FOX dran..
> 
> Ja du hast recht, die 200g würden mich jetzt auch nicht wirkich aufregen aber bei 700  Unterschied... und dann noch schwerer...
> ...



Wahrscheinlich Fahr ich zu wenig bzw. bin noch nichts anderes geahren. Meine Talas an dem AM funktioniert bisher gut. Durch Familie und Job schaff ich es leider nicht jede Woche aufs Rad.

Nächstes Jahr mehr bikepark Besuche geplant und Fahrtechnikkurse. 
Frx mit Doppelbrücke oder singlecrown?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (14. Oktober 2012)

Finde da gafft eine riesige Lücke im Portfolio zwischen Gapstar und Trailflow!

Trailflow ist einfach unnötig in der Palette.

Finde das Gapstar am gelungensten! Wäre ein Top Ersatz für mein Alpinist. 

Überhaupt... Alpinist und Vertride mit einem DHX 5.0 Air auszustatten....  wenn dann die billigeren Modelle den besseren Dämpfer haben!

Und jeder der mal in einem Torque einen DHX 5.0 Air gefahren ist, und im vergleich dann einen anderen der wird das auch bestätigen können das der einfach nur Schrott ist


----------



## simdiem (14. Oktober 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Überhaupt... Alpinist und Vertride mit einem DHX 5.0 Air auszustatten....  wenn dann die billigeren Modelle den besseren Dämpfer haben!



Hey, aber im Alpinist hat der DHX doch Kashima 

Hat jemand den CCDB Air überhaupt schonmal im normalem Torque gefahren? Im FRX gibt es zwiespältige Meinungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (14. Oktober 2012)

Hatte auch an ein ex gedacht aber die Ausstattungen gefallen mir alle nicht.
Gapstar hat kein Reverb und ne bescheidene Bremse. Das nachzuruesten kostet schon mal ordentlich....


----------



## DiscoDuDe (15. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey, aber im Alpinist hat der DHX doch Kashima
> 
> Hat jemand den CCDB Air überhaupt schonmal im normalem Torque gefahren? Im FRX gibt es zwiespältige Meinungen.



ich bin der Meinung das der DHX Air durch Kashima eig. noch schlechter wird mit dem Durchrauschen des Federweges 

Hatte das Glück letztes Weekend mal in meinem Torque einen CCDB Air zu verbauen und ihn zu testen und gleichzeitig war bei ins in Sopron auf der Downhillstrecke ein Torque Dropzone aus 2011 mit einem Vivid Air zu Gast!

Jedenfalls, CCDB Air & Vivid Air sind um Welten besser wie der DHX Air, rauschen nicht durch den FW sprechen einen Ticksensibler an. 

Vivid Air hat mir im Vergleich zum CCDB Air eine Spur besser gefallen.

Größter Minuspunkt bei beiden gegenüber den DHX Air bzw größter Pluspunkt des DHX Air, dass es eine zuschaltbare Plattform gibt! 

Sofern man das Bike auch auf Touren bewegen will was ich gerne auch ab und zu mache bzw in der Stadt das leichte Wippen voll eliminieren Will ist der DHX Air sehr gut!

Aber Downhill Performance mäßig definitiv CCDB Air bzw. Vivid Air, bzw. evtl noch nen Roco Air WC! Nächste Season wird das gemacht


----------



## RobG301 (15. Oktober 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hier mal alles rein zum Torque EX 2013.
> 
> Ich persönlich find ja z.B. das Trailflow als ne Art Themaverfehlung.
> Es kostet 2990 und wiegt mehr als das Gapster bei 700 Mehrpreis.
> ...



Ja bin enttäuscht! Nur die Downhiller bieten Sie mit RockShox Gabel an! Der Rest alles Fox, weil es vermutlich als OEM günstiger kommt!

Das der Kunde damit aber nachher nen Haufen Ärger hat und der Ruf dann aufs ganze Bike abfärbt ist bedauerlich! 

Einfach mal nen Bike mit Lyrik vorn und Vivid Air oder CC DB hinten!


----------



## rmfausi (15. Oktober 2012)

Hey CubeRider1986,
wenn du dir die Teileliste vom Torque EX Gapstar ansiehst dann ist da eine ROCK SHOX Lyrik drin und ein CCDB Air als Dämpfer dran, also nix Fox. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Oktober 2012)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja bin enttäuscht! Nur die Downhiller bieten Sie mit RockShox Gabel an! Der Rest alles Fox, weil es vermutlich als OEM günstiger kommt!
> 
> Das der Kunde damit aber nachher nen Haufen Ärger hat und der Ruf dann aufs ganze Bike abfärbt ist bedauerlich!
> 
> Einfach mal nen Bike mit Lyrik vorn und Vivid Air oder CC DB hinten!



Ja, genau meine Meinung 

Die "guten" Teile sind aber "nur" am Gapstar dran, welches von der restlichen Ausstattung nicht so der Traum ist... 
Zudem hat man halt nur dieses Bike, die Alternative fehlen hier leider... 

Ich finds auch schade dass, nicht nur Canyon, sondern sehr viele OEMs FOX einbauen um das Bike vermeindlich höherwertig ausgestattet anzubieten... 
Man braucht ja nur mal aufs das Umfrageergebnis des IBC-Bikes sehen wie da die FOX Gabeln abgewatsch worden sind und genau das spiegelt einfach die Meinung der Masse wieder....


----------



## allmtb (15. Oktober 2012)

Nochmal zum Gapstar: Was ist an der restlichen Ausstattung nicht so "der Traum" ? - also die Bremse ist ja "nur" Avid Elixir 5 und die Vario Sattelstütze fehlt - der rest ist aber gut oder? - bin neuling hier, und kann es daher sonst nicht weiter einschätzen, zumal praxis erfahrung fehlt... - denke nämlich darüber nach, das gapstar bald zu kaufen - ich werds mir aber nochmal vor ort anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (16. Oktober 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja, genau meine Meinung
> 
> Die "guten" Teile sind aber "nur" am Gapstar dran, welches von der restlichen Ausstattung nicht so der Traum ist...
> Zudem hat man halt nur dieses Bike, die Alternative fehlen hier leider...
> ...



Stimmt, hab das Gapstar jetzt auch gesehen! Sehr schön mit den Feder/Dämpfer Elementen, wenn dann der Rest doch nur bisschen mehr X9 oder X0, meinetwegen auch XT/XTR wäre!


----------



## DiscoDuDe (16. Oktober 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hey CubeRider1986,
> wenn du dir die Teileliste vom Torque EX Gapstar ansiehst dann ist da eine ROCK SHOX Lyrik drin und ein CCDB Air als Dämpfer dran, also nix Fox.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



so ist es! gapstar hat meiner meinung nach auch die beste federwegskombo bei den Torque EX modellen!

trozdem, ein traum wäre natürlich eine 55 rc3 evo titanium vorne und hinten roco wc dämpfer, dagegen sieht fox alt aus


----------



## Jason13 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab auch n gapstar bestellt (= mit bremsen muss man gucken  was ist denn ne gute alternative? 
Mfg


----------



## DiscoDuDe (16. Oktober 2012)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch n gapstar bestellt (= mit bremsen muss man gucken  was ist denn ne gute alternative?
> Mfg



Shimano XT! Wirklich Top die Bremse hab meine Elixir CR auch rausgehaut


----------



## n3ro666 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke es kommt eher auf die Verwendung des Bikes an:
Extrem leichte Stopper besitzen in der Regel nicht die Standfestigkeit von schweren, abfahrtsorientierten Modellen. Bei enorm hohen Bremskräften kann wiederum die Dosierbarkeit leiden. Vor dem Kauf sollten Biker deshalb bereits das vorrangige Einsatzgebiet ihrer zukünftigen Bremsen ehrlich abfragen.

Deshalb bitte mitdenken, bevor man einfach sagt, das ist die beste Bremse fürs Bike! Es kommt auf den Verwendungszweck an!


----------



## Eisbein (16. Oktober 2012)

n3ro666 schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt eher auf die Verwendung des Bikes an:
> Extrem leichte Stopper besitzen in der Regel nicht die Standfestigkeit von schweren, abfahrtsorientierten Modellen. Bei enorm hohen Bremskräften kann wiederum die Dosierbarkeit leiden. Vor dem Kauf sollten Biker deshalb bereits das vorrangige Einsatzgebiet ihrer zukünftigen Bremsen ehrlich abfragen.
> 
> Deshalb bitte mitdenken, bevor man einfach sagt, das ist die beste Bremse fürs Bike! Es kommt auf den Verwendungszweck an!


Ich kann hier für die neue XT und die alte Saint sprechen.

Die XT ist ziemlich genau so standfest, bei besserer bremspower, weniger handkraft und vor allem !!! die Dosierung ist um welten besser.

Ich wohne in Tirol, fahre nur steil und technisch, wo man eigentlich permanent auf der bremse steht!

Die Elixir ist auf meinem Arbeitsrad drauf. Ich hatte mit der nach 500hm forstweg abfahren echt handschmerzen. Da brauchts ja soviel mehr handkraft... Komisches teil!


----------



## vest (16. Oktober 2012)

Weiß jemand wieviel der Rahmen wiegt?

Steve


----------



## Jason13 (16. Oktober 2012)

Danke erstmal (=
Und was ist mit der neuen Saint? 
Weil die alte recht "digital" bremsen soll 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eisbein (17. Oktober 2012)

Naja, digital ist und war die alte noch lange nicht. Eine The One ist da noch um welten schlimmer (habe ich ebenfalls mal bessen und kürzlich noch mal erfahren)

Die neue Saint ist sicher gewaltig, was vorallem an den neuen Hebeln liegt.

Mit der Saint oder Zee oder XT macht man ganz sicher nichts mehr falsch!

Ganz im gegenteil, ich sehe die als die besten bremsen zur zeit am markt. Schlüssiges Konzept, top funktion mega leichter service.
Entlüften geht mit 3 bier problemlos in 10min


----------



## Jason13 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja die neue Saint is ja leider recht teuer, und die zee taugt auch? Und kann ich die mit avid hs1 Scheiben fahren oder muss ich diese ice tech Scheiben kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (17. Oktober 2012)

n3ro666 schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt eher auf die Verwendung des Bikes an:
> Extrem leichte Stopper besitzen in der Regel nicht die Standfestigkeit von schweren, abfahrtsorientierten Modellen. Bei enorm hohen Bremskräften kann wiederum die Dosierbarkeit leiden. Vor dem Kauf sollten Biker deshalb bereits das vorrangige Einsatzgebiet ihrer zukünftigen Bremsen ehrlich abfragen.
> 
> Deshalb bitte mitdenken, bevor man einfach sagt, das ist die beste Bremse fürs Bike! Es kommt auf den Verwendungszweck an!



Ja klar! Jedoch musst du auch bedenken das von Haus aus eine ELIXIR 5 drauf ist!  also denkt man ja mit und man schlägt nicht gleich eine Saint vor. Und jeder der eine 2012 er XT gefahren ist bestätigt dies auch  Sofern du keinen 2000m. Gipfel bei dir hast und du nicht in einer Tour runter fährst schmilzt sie dir in einem Bikepark garantiert nicht weg 

und am torque siehst sie schön technisch aus!


----------



## Eisbein (17. Oktober 2012)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Ja die neue Saint is ja leider recht teuer, und die zee taugt auch? Und kann ich die mit avid hs1 Scheiben fahren oder muss ich diese ice tech Scheiben kaufen?



Zee ist um grunde das gleiche wie die neue saint, bis auf i.welche einstellungen.

die Avid scheiben würde ich nicht fahren, aber auch nur weil ich die hässlich finde.

Ich fahre zur zeit Avid CS g2 und g3, geht bestens. Danach kommen dann aber Shimano Scheiben. Die XT's also ohne icetech werden es danach wohl.

XT's gehen übrigens auch bei 3000m gipfeln seeeehr gut!
Im Bikepark auch schon gefahren.

Mir fällt mit meinen 90-95kg fahrfertig im moment kein grund (außer der optik der geilen Saint hebeln) ein auf die Saints zu wechseln!


----------



## Jason13 (17. Oktober 2012)

Mal gucken, ich glaube die zee werdens  und erstmal die orischeiben, und wenn das nich reicht dann neue Scheiben (= und danke


----------



## vscope (24. Oktober 2012)

allmtb schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Gapstar: Was ist an der restlichen Ausstattung nicht so "der Traum" ? - also die Bremse ist ja "nur" Avid Elixir 5 und die Vario Sattelstütze fehlt - der rest ist aber gut oder? - bin neuling hier, und kann es daher sonst nicht weiter einschätzen, zumal praxis erfahrung fehlt... - denke nämlich darüber nach, das gapstar bald zu kaufen - ich werds mir aber nochmal vor ort anschauen



Die laufräder sind lowend....
Wartet lieber aufs icb community bike. 
Wird cooler! Bessere geo, laufräder, reverb und bremsen


----------



## Jason13 (30. Oktober 2012)

Wieso sind die so schlecht?


----------



## rmfausi (31. Oktober 2012)

Schau dir mal den Einsatzzweck des LRS an (AN/EN). Das Torque hat aber auch Bikeparkfreigabe, damit kann man dann halt nicht überall drüberbügeln. Den LRS den sie letztes Jahr verbaut hatten war/ist für Downhill und Freeride ausgelegt. Da gabs Gemecker weil er halt ein bisschen schwerer als 2kg war. Die Felgenbreite an den Charger mit 28mm ist für manche hier auch recht wenig.

Ich denke die meisten hier werden das Torque eher "normal" im Wald spatzieren fahren und dafür reicht auch ein AM/EN LRS. Ich werde ihn jedenfalls erst mal drauflassen, es ist eh ein Verschleissteil und wird nicht ewig halten. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## un1e4shed (31. Oktober 2012)

zum Thema Gapstar... Dort ist ne Lyrik RC2 DH verbaut, aber welche Art der Feder? Die RC2DH gibt es in Dual Position Air / Solo Air und Coil. Ich werd aus der Beschreibung von Canyon nicht ganz schlau....


----------



## vscope (31. Oktober 2012)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Wieso sind die so schlecht?



Billige Naben und 2kg...

@un1e4shed
Wird wohl die Solo Air sein.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (31. Oktober 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> zum Thema Gapstar... Dort ist ne Lyrik RC2 DH verbaut, aber welche Art der Feder? Die RC2DH gibt es in Dual Position Air / Solo Air und Coil. Ich werd aus der Beschreibung von Canyon nicht ganz schlau....



RC2 DH ist LUFT!

Coil gibt es nur als U-Turn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (31. Oktober 2012)

Komisch, ich hab ne Lyrik RC2DH Coil, ohne U-Turn...


----------



## speichenquaeler (31. Oktober 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> RC2 DH ist LUFT!
> 
> Coil gibt es nur als U-Turn



Hatte nicht Smubob mal Anschlagshülsen für die Lyrik zum Traveln auf 180 mm? Oder war das nur für Coil-Varianten...

Das wäre neben einem definitiven Umbau von Bremsen auf R0 und dem Ersatz des LRS bei der kleinsten Muckerei mein Vorhaben ab KW49...

Beste Grüße


----------



## othu (31. Oktober 2012)

180mm gehen bei der Lyrik nur mit Domain Casting, das ist bis auf die Buchseneinpresstiefe identisch, auf die kommt es aber an.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (31. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Komisch, ich hab ne Lyrik RC2DH Coil, ohne U-Turn...



ja eig. ka,  anhand der beschreibung auf der sram seite sollte jede irgendwie in irgendeinem mix verfügbar sein!

aber wenn man bei den händlern schaut hab ich bis jetzt nur die rc2 dh in luft version gefunden


----------



## DennisS (31. Oktober 2012)

Was haben hier eigentl alle gg Fox ich komm mit ner Talas super klar^^?
Bitte nicht irgendwas wie "Fox ist einfach Sch****", das hilft nicht sonderlich weiter.
Ich mein ja die Reperaturkosten nerven, da is Rock Shox sicher besser, aber verstehe den anti Hype trotzdem nicht !


----------



## greg12 (31. Oktober 2012)

ist mit sicherheit die air variante der lyrik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (31. Oktober 2012)

DennisS schrieb:


> Was haben hier eigentl alle gg Fox ich komm mit ner Talas super klar^^?
> Bitte nicht irgendwas wie "Fox ist einfach Sch****", das hilft nicht sonderlich weiter.
> Ich mein ja die Reperaturkosten nerven, da is Rock Shox sicher besser, aber verstehe den anti Hype trotzdem nicht !



Das Ansprechverhalten meiner Fox Talas war einfach nur mies!


----------



## DennisS (31. Oktober 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Das Ansprechverhalten meiner Fox Talas war einfach nur mies!


Hmm ich mein ich bin nicht verwöhnt, aber wenn ich mir die Tests so angucke is Fox immer oben mit dabei (letzter Platz 2)....
Ka find ich komisch, das die Meinung der Community mit der der Bike so auseinanderklafft!


----------



## Erdbomber (1. November 2012)

DennisS schrieb:


> Hmm ich mein ich bin nicht verwöhnt, aber wenn ich mir die Tests so angucke is Fox immer oben mit dabei (letzter Platz 2)....
> Ka find ich komisch, das die Meinung der Community mit der der Bike so auseinanderklafft!



Viele reden auch nur ohne Ahnung zu haben. Im IBC ist es halt "pro" wenn man sagt: blablabla fox kommt gleich raus blablabla ja und dann voll geil RockShox rein oder evtl. ein CC DB Air(wobei die meisten den noch nicht mal aus der Ferne gesehen haben...) bla bla bla.

Ich finde Fox super, ich hab ausschliesslich FOX in meinen Bikes und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probs damit


----------



## othu (1. November 2012)

Das "Geschäftsprinzip" von Fox stößt halt bei einigen übel auf:

Der OEM Markt wird billig geflutet (für die Hersteller ist Fox im Einkauf meist billiger als Rock Shox, Marzocchi und Co),
im Retailmarkt dagegen wird dem Verbraucher mit Mondpreisen suggeriert, es handele sich um Weltraumtechnik...


----------



## rmfausi (1. November 2012)

Bei mir ist es u.a. das Geschäftsmodell und die Serviceinterwallen mit den bekannten Wartezeiten. Bei einer Rock Shox Gabel dauert der Service ca.
30min in meiner Garage und habe damit keine Garantieverluste. Für handwerklich nicht ganz unbedarfte ist der Service durchzuführen. Die RS Gabeln sind nach dem Baukastenprinzip aufgebaut, ich kann mir meine Gabel so zusammenstellen wie ich es möchte siehe montainbikes.net.
Bei Fox muss die Gabel zu Toxo und ich bin eingeschränkt mit den Umbaumöglichkeiten. 

Ich muss aber auch sagen, wenn die komplette EX Serie mit Fox Gabeln ausgestattet wäre hätte ich wohl auch eine genommen, um sie dann ggf. zu verkaufen und eine andere Forke einzubauen.

Den CCDBAir habe ich bis jetzt auch nur von weitem gesehen, bin aber sehr gespannt wie er sich im Torque macht. 

Das ist meine Meinung zu den Federelementen am Torque EX Gapstar.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. November 2012)

Für mich war der Absentimus der Fox-Fahrwerkselemente beim Gapstar mehr ein Proargument als eines dagegen.

Über die Performance der Füchse kann man sicherlich streiten und zu einem differenzierten Urteil kommen, aber ich ziehe es vor ein möglichst einfach zu servicendes Produkt zu haben.

Sonst hätte ich mir auch ein A380 kaufen können...

Beste Grüße


----------



## DiscoDuDe (1. November 2012)

Das Problem ist, die Talas ist ja ansich keine schlechte Gabel! Nur fährt man danach mal eine Float dann wird man sagen die Talas ist Müll! Und so ist es auch. 

Fox baut definitiv sehr gute Federgabeln, gar keine Frage, jedoch ist die Talas im Vergleich halt nicht das gelbe vom Ei.

Auch der DHX Air in den Torque Modellen könnte um Welten besser sein, da ist einfach die Konkurenz z.b. mit einem CCDBA einfach besser unterwegs derzeit!

Meine Ansicht ist halt, *solang man nur ein Produkt fährt kann man es auch nicht vergleichen!!*


----------



## Eisbein (1. November 2012)

Ich bin eigentlich Stahlfederjunky und mag kein Fox!

Als ich mal die 36er Talas von McFussel gefahren bin, war ich positiv überrascht. Hat gut angesprochen, wirkte nicht so extrem luftgabel mäßig (so extrem progressiv). 
Das Talassystem ist vll. nicht unbedingt das besste aber mit ein paar tunning maßnahmen geht die schon nicht schlecht. Fox hat über die jahre hinweg sicher auch einiges getan, dass das talas system besser und besser funktioniert. 

Und die 36er Van die ich hatte war auch ziemlich gut!


----------



## Pitchshifter (1. November 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> FOX und technisch 1A... Naja ist Ansichtssache ich persönlich hab die Talas endlich raus geworfen und ne Lyrik rein gebaut... Ist ganz was anderes! *Talas ist einfach nur Schrott²*. Ich versteh nicht wieso die immer in den Tests so gut abschneidet. Ist einfach ein bockiges Mistding! Übrigens haben bei uns alle die FOX Gabeln aus den Räder raus gebaut und gegen was Vernünftiges getauscht... Denn es ist ja fast überall an den Kompletträdern ne FOX dran..



Das waren auch meine Erfahrungen mit zwei Fox Talas 36 Gabeln aus unterschiedlichen Produktionsjahren. Dass die *Talas 36 ein bockiges Mistding* ist, trifft es auf den Punkt. Eine Lyrik Coil ist zwar schwerer aber funktioniert dafür tadellos und kostet weniger - also wozu der überteuerte Fox Schwachsinn? Vermutlich weil Canyon leider wirklich günstiger als bei SRAM einkaufen konnte und/oder die unkritischen Zeitschriftenleser Fox mit Prestige gleichsetzen. Weil alles was teuer ist, so glaubt der Kunde, muss auch gut sein (siehe D.O.S.S. ) ...



DennisS schrieb:


> Was haben hier eigentl alle gg Fox ich komm mit ner Talas super klar^^?


Persönliche Erfahrungen und Erfahrungen im Freundeskreissprechen gegen Fox. Der Großteil schimpft über Fox (betrifft die Talas 36, nicht die VAN Serie) und wechselt zu anderen Herstellern. Wenn Deine Fox funktioniert sei froh! Wenn ein teures Produkt nicht funktioniert, dann werde ich allerdings sauer. Umso mehr, wenn sich alle von Kashima-Goldketterlersatz blenden lassen und die Vorteile, die von der Marketingabteilung formuliert worden sind 1:1 übernehmen (bzw. es sich einreden lassen). Vernünftige Produkte zu vernünftigen Preisen - das wünsche ich mir als Kunde - das kann Fox nicht erfüllen.



DennisS schrieb:


> Hmm ich mein ich bin nicht verwöhnt, aber wenn ich mir die Tests so angucke is Fox immer oben mit dabei (letzter Platz 2).... Ka find ich komisch, das die Meinung der Community mit der der Bike so auseinanderklafft!


Wundert mich auch ... ein Grund mehr die Übertragbarkeit der Test in die Praxis in Frage zu stellen ...



Eisbein schrieb:


> Das Talassystem ist vll. nicht unbedingt das besste aber mit ein paar tunning maßnahmen geht die schon nicht schlecht. Fox hat über die jahre hinweg sicher auch einiges getan, dass das talas system besser und besser funktioniert.


Also *die absolut schlechteste Fox Talas 36* (160 mm) Gabel die mir untergekommen ist, war in einem *2012-er Stevens* verbaut. Sehe somit keinen Fortschritt, eher einen Rückschritt, weil da war meine 2008-er Talas schon besser. Die 2012-er Talas eines Freundes ist regelrecht stecken geblieben bzw. sackte plötzlich weg. Zudem federte sie unkontrolliert aus, es gab einige unschöne Stürze deswegen. Setupmäßig wurde alles probiert, Tuning wurde ausgeschlossen, weil a) sich eine der Tuningfirmen gar nicht mehr mit dem Schrott befassen wollte und b) wieso auch noch Geld in ein Tuning für ein Produkt investieren, welches mehr als 1.000 Euro kostet. Der Hersteller soll gefälligst selbst seine Hausaufgaben machen. Die Fox wurde dann gegen eine Lyrik getauscht und siehe da - günstiger und besser - nur schwerer, weil Coil statt Air.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (1. November 2012)

es ist halt einfach alles eine einstellungs sache, sobald man sich mit der materie mehr befasst will man halt das beste aus seinem torque raushoeln, und bei mir war es klar das dies nicht mim dhx air geht, vorne bleibt die float ich liebe sie aber hinten ging garnicht.

es sind halt nur nuancen und man muss schon sehr genau beim fahren hinschauen damit mans spürt aber trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (1. November 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich persönlich find ja z.B. das Trailflow als ne Art Themaverfehlung. Es kostet 2990 und wiegt mehr als das Gapster bei 700 Mehrpreis. Und die Hammerschmidt, naja hat sich ja auch nicht wirklich durchgesetzt...
> 
> Und dann noch die FOX Gabel...  Ich denk mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen. Da find ich das Gapstar ja 5x interessanter!


Bin auch Deiner Meinung und weil das Gapstar mich jetzt nicht unbedingt vom Sessel reist (trotz des eindeutig vernünftigeren Fahrwerks), werde ich in mein altes Torque investieren und warte auf bessere Zeiten 2014 ...


----------



## LB Stefan (1. November 2012)

Erdbomber schrieb:


> Viele reden auch nur ohne Ahnung zu haben. Im IBC ist es halt "pro" wenn man sagt: blablabla fox kommt gleich raus blablabla ja und dann voll geil RockShox rein oder evtl. ein CC DB Air(wobei die meisten den noch nicht mal aus der Ferne gesehen haben...) bla bla bla.
> 
> Ich finde Fox super, ich hab ausschliesslich FOX in meinen Bikes und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probs damit



Da liegt ja das Problem...
Du schreibst du fährst nur Fox... Nur wenn bei vergleiche kann kann man sagen das eine ist besser als das andere. 

Fox funktioniert an sich schon, nur eben nicht so gut wie z.B. ne Lyrik oder ne Totem...

Hinzu kommen die schon erklärten Punke wie Service und Marktstrategie... 
Und es ist halt schade dass so viel FOX in den neuen neuen Bikes ist...


----------



## LB Stefan (1. November 2012)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Bin auch Deiner Meinung und weil das Gapstar mich jetzt nicht unbedingt vom Sessel reist (trotz des eindeutig vernünftigeren Fahrwerks), werde ich in mein altes Torque investieren und warte auf bessere Zeiten 2014 ...



Japp, mein Hobel soll auch 2013 noch halten und vielleicht beginnen einige Hersteller und hoffentlich auch Canyon mit nem Umdenken und bauen 2014 endlich wieder mehr RS ein oder zumindest weniger FOX 

Ich kann nur nochmal auf die Abstimmumg des MTB-Forums Bike hinweisen, da hat FOX ja ne richtige Watschn bekommen und diese Abstimmumg spiegelt wohl mehr als vieles Andere die Meinung der Biker wieder....


----------



## Eisbein (1. November 2012)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Also *die absolut schlechteste Fox Talas 36* (160 mm) Gabel die mir untergekommen ist, war in einem *2012-er Stevens* verbaut. Sehe somit keinen Fortschritt, eher einen Rückschritt, weil da war meine 2008-er Talas schon besser. Die 2012-er Talas eines Freundes ist regelrecht stecken geblieben bzw. sackte plötzlich weg. Zudem federte sie unkontrolliert aus, es gab einige unschöne Stürze deswegen. Setupmäßig wurde alles probiert, Tuning wurde ausgeschlossen, weil a) sich eine der Tuningfirmen gar nicht mehr mit dem Schrott befassen wollte und b) wieso auch noch Geld in ein Tuning für ein Produkt investieren, welches mehr als 1.000 Euro kostet. Der Hersteller soll gefälligst selbst seine Hausaufgaben machen. Die Fox wurde dann gegen eine Lyrik getauscht und siehe da - günstiger und besser - nur schwerer, weil Coil statt Air.



McFussel hat seine mit motoröl geschmiert und die ging wirklich gut! ich wollte es auch nicht glauben, habe sonst auch genau deinen standpunkt geteilt zu dem Thema.

Und das fabrikneue Gabeln miserabel geschmiert sind, sollte derweil bekannt sein. Und das egal ob, Fox, Rock Shox marzochi
Deswegen sollte man eine gabel nicht verurteilen! 
Dan löst man grade unten zwei schrauben, kippt was motoröl rein und schon geht die gabel viel besser!


----------



## Mr.Penguin (1. November 2012)

Das ist die OEM-Liste, nach Preis geordnet, für Enduro Gabeln von der ICB Abstimmung. Also selbst wenn Canyon von Fox besondere Konditionen bekommt, günstiger als eine Lyrik wird eine Float/Talas nimmer! Und ob Radon oder Canyon - RS kommt fast immer an die günstigeren Modelle.

Ob die jetzt durch Knebelverträge oder Marketing oder was auch immer so verbeitet sind, darüber lässt sich spekulieren... aber dass deren OEM-*Preise *günstiger sind, halte ich für ein Gerücht! 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. November 2012)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Das ist die OEM-Liste, nach Preis geordnet, für Enduro Gabeln von der ICB Abstimmung. Also selbst wenn Canyon von Fox besondere Konditionen bekommt, günstiger als eine Lyrik wird eine Float/Talas nimmer! Und ob Radon oder Canyon - RS kommt fast immer an die günstigeren Modelle.
> 
> Ob die jetzt durch Knebelverträge oder Marketing oder was auch immer so verbeitet sind, darüber lässt sich spekulieren... aber dass deren OEM-*Preise *günstiger sind, halte ich für ein Gerücht!
> Just my 2 cents



Wo sind da Preise??


----------



## Mr.Penguin (2. November 2012)

Die sind nach Preis geordnet. Teuerstes Modell oben... die werden doch nicht die richtigen OEM Preise verraten


----------



## Pitchshifter (2. November 2012)

Spiegelt aber nicht unbedingt jene Preise wieder, die damals von Canyon ausverhandelt worden sind ... interessant jedenfalls, dass BOS am günstigsten zu bekommen wäre. Bist Du sicher, dass es nicht von günstig nach teuer gereiht ist .

Kann jedenfalls nur hoffen, dass die Hersteller nicht so weit denken und der Meinung sind, dass sich Fox besser verkauft und deshalb seit Jahren nicht nur bei Canyon das böse 36 mm Luft-Übel an der Front verbaut wird.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (2. November 2012)

Ähem Bos hat keine Preise geschickt^^ Und wie gesagt, dass Canyon es so viel günstiger kriegt, ist doch wohl eher auszuschließen. Das Gapstar hat ne Lyrik, weils billig ist - so ist's auch mit dem Rest der Ausstattung. Zumindest sind m.M.n. die Canyons sehr homogen ausgestattet, mit Komponenten - die zumindest preislich - in der selben Liga spielen. 

Mein Tipp bleibt, dass Fox bei den meisten einfach einen guten Ruf hat. Selbst so ein 13-jähriger, dessen Vater ihm mal ein Corratec Fully gekauft hat und der sonst keine Ahnung von Fahrrädern hat, sagte mir mal: "Boah, du hast ne Fox? Die sind echt geil!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> McFussel hat seine mit motoröl geschmiert und die ging wirklich gut! ich wollte es auch nicht glauben, habe sonst auch genau deinen standpunkt geteilt zu dem Thema.
> 
> Und das fabrikneue Gabeln miserabel geschmiert sind, sollte derweil bekannt sein. Und das egal ob, Fox, Rock Shox marzochi
> Deswegen sollte man eine gabel nicht verurteilen!
> Dan löst man grade unten zwei schrauben, kippt was motoröl rein und schon geht die gabel viel besser!



Ich hab natürlich alles mögliche versucht, von Motoröl über andere Abstreifer bis hin zu täglichen einölen der Standrohre...
Ich würde hier nicht über ne Gabel die out of Box kommt urteilen sondern spreche hier von langen Erfahrungen...


----------



## RobG301 (2. November 2012)

Chiado schrieb:


> Es heißt Gapstar und nicht Gapster. 200g Gewichtsunterschied finde ich auch vernachlässigbar. Ob Hammerschmidt und Fox ist Geschmackssache. Beide Komponenten technisch 1a. Fox schlägt halt mit hohen Wartungskosten zu.
> 
> Was mir bei dem Gapstar nicht gefällt ist die Elixir 5. Das Trailflow bremst mit der X0 Trail 4 Kolben. Bei meinen 93 kg macht das Sinn.
> 
> ...



Als Allrounder würde ich auch zum EX greifen! Aber leider gibt es kein Modell das mir 100% zusagt! 
Vorteil der Hammerschmidt ist das Sie im Gegensatz zu den Fox-Teilen definitiv weniger Ärger macht und das Portemonnaie schont und sonst halt umrüsten auf ne normale Kurbel!


----------



## RobG301 (2. November 2012)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Ähem Bos hat keine Preise geschickt^^ Und wie gesagt, dass Canyon es so viel günstiger kriegt, ist doch wohl eher auszuschließen. Das Gapstar hat ne Lyrik, weils billig ist - so ist's auch mit dem Rest der Ausstattung. Zumindest sind m.M.n. die Canyons sehr homogen ausgestattet, mit Komponenten - die zumindest preislich - in der selben Liga spielen.
> 
> Mein Tipp bleibt, dass Fox bei den meisten einfach einen guten Ruf hat. Selbst so ein 13-jähriger, dessen Vater ihm mal ein Corratec Fully gekauft hat und der sonst keine Ahnung von Fahrrädern hat, sagte mir mal: "Boah, du hast ne Fox? Die sind echt geil!"



Guten Ruf, dank gutem Marketing!

Wenn du wen fragst der technisch Ahnung hat und die Wartungskosten kennt, der rät dir zu allem, nur nicht zu Fox Dämpfern/Gabeln!

Aber Nomen est omen, daher fahren halt alle auf Fox ab und darum muss die Highend Ausstattung eines Rades auch immer Fox Komponenten haben!


----------



## Chiado (2. November 2012)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Als Allrounder würde ich auch zum EX greifen! Aber leider gibt es kein Modell das mir 100% zusagt!
> Vorteil der Hammerschmidt ist das Sie im Gegensatz zu den Fox-Teilen definitiv weniger Ärger macht und das Portemonnaie schont und sonst halt umrüsten auf ne normale Kurbel!



Wird jetzt ein FRX mit RockShox Fahrwerk - das Rockzone.
Bestellt wird Ende Februar.

Ein EX ist mir zu nah an meinem AM.

Grüße


----------



## RobG301 (2. November 2012)

Chiado schrieb:


> Wird jetzt ein FRX mit RockShox Fahrwerk - das Rockzone.
> Bestellt wird Ende Februar.
> 
> Ein EX ist mir zu nah an meinem AM.
> ...



Sicher keine schlechte Wahl!

Ansonsten halt AM verkaufen und mit dem EX einen Allrounder für alles haben!


----------



## Chiado (2. November 2012)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Sicher keine schlechte Wahl!
> 
> Ansonsten halt AM verkaufen und mit dem EX einen Allrounder für alles haben!



Mit dem Gedanken hatte ich auch gespielt. In mein AM hab ich aber auch wieder Geld investiert, welches ich nicht zurückbekomme.

DT Swiss e2000, Bionicon Chainguide, kurzer Vorbau, breiter Lenker, Reverb, Hinten Hans Dampf.

Das Rad gefällt mir jetzt so gut und paßt perfekt für Touren und ist ja auch erst 2 Jahre alt.

Von daher lieber den Fuhrpark ausbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (4. November 2012)

Kann mir jemand den mutmaßlichen Sattelstützendurchmesser des EX Rahmens nennen?

Thx!


----------



## un1e4shed (4. November 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand den mutmaßlichen Sattelstützendurchmesser des EX Rahmens nennen?
> 
> Thx!


Warum mutmaßlich? Auf der HP steht er doch... 30,9mm


----------



## speichenquaeler (4. November 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Warum mutmaßlich? Auf der HP steht er doch... 30,9mm



Ok....auch gefunden...genauso wie die Tomaten auf den Augen...

Beste Grüße und danke


----------



## DiscoDuDe (4. November 2012)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Das waren auch meine Erfahrungen mit zwei Fox Talas 36 Gabeln aus unterschiedlichen Produktionsjahren. Dass die *Talas 36 ein bockiges Mistding* ist, trifft es auf den Punkt..



 Du hast den DHX Air vergessen 

Float kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. November 2012)

Hallo Z'samm,

Ich plane an meinem ab KW49 verfügbarem Gapstar eine Reverb Stealth nachzurüsten. Ich habe schlicht und ergreifend keine Lust auf Leitungen außerhalb.

Beim Trailflow und Alpinist ist die Stealthversion ja verbaut. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass alle Torquen die gleichen Rahmen verbaut haben, sollte das beim Gapstar auch kein Problem darstellen.

Weiß jemand von Euch schon heute, wo die Leitungsöffnung der Reverbeleitung herauskommt (Oberrohr wie beim FRX...Steuerrohr) und ob eine Leitungsführung durchs Oberrohr möglich ist (Ich vermute fast nein durch Mindesteinschub und/oder Knickradien von Führung Sitzrohr/Oberrohr?

Ich habe mir vorgestellt, dass ich versuche einen Draht als Führungshilfe durch das Unterrohr in das Sitzrrohr durchschiebe und dann zum Durchziehen die Reverbleitung befestige.

Würdet Ihr das auch so machen...?

Beste Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (5. November 2012)

Die Öffnung ist am unteren Ende des Sattelrohres Richtung Kurbel und wird dann am Unterrohr nach oben verlegt (Trailflow 2013 auf der Eurobike). Ein Canyon Mitarbeiter hat dort zu mir gesagt, dass die Öffnung auch nachträglich eingebracht werden kann. Die Öffnung ist mit einer Kunststoff Abdeckkappe verschlossen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## othu (5. November 2012)

Ist ein 2013 FRX von der Eurobike, beim normalen Torque dürfte es aber ähnlich aussehen:


----------



## rmfausi (5. November 2012)

Ja, genau so nur war am Torque nur noch Kunststoff Stopfen zum verschließen drauf.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## un1e4shed (5. November 2012)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, so konnte man doch letztes Jahr direkt bei Canyon gegen Aufpreis eine Reverb zum Bike dazu bestellen oder? Wird das dieses Jahr wieder so sein?


----------



## oett (6. November 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, so konnte man doch letztes Jahr direkt bei Canyon gegen Aufpreis eine Reverb zum Bike dazu bestellen oder? Wird das dieses Jahr wieder so sein?



Leider nicht. Ich hatte diesbeszüglich letzte Woche einmal angerufen. Ich könnte eine normale Reverb dazu kaufen für 250 Euro. Eine Stealth nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (6. November 2012)

oett schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Ich hatte diesbeszüglich letzte Woche einmal angerufen. Ich könnte eine normale Reverb dazu kaufen für 250 Euro. Eine Stealth nicht.



Also das finde ich schon schwach.... Noch dazu sind 250 für eine normale Reverb schon sehr teuer....


----------



## rmfausi (6. November 2012)

Das habe ich mir auch gedacht und warte auf irgendein Sonderangebot und bestelle dann dort. Es muss ja auch nicht unbedingt eine Reverb sein.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Joeer (7. November 2012)

Hallo Leute... Überlege mir auch ein Canyon zuzulegen und schwankezwischen dem Strive 7.0 und Gapstar hin und her... Was ist glaubt ihr besser geeignet wenn man ca 30km pro Tag Asphalt fährt und vor hat 1-2 mal die Woche Touren mit ca 500 hm und ca 25 Minuten Downhillpassagen fahren will... Wobei bei Downhill von Felsen über Wurzel alles dabei ist... Bin sehr unschlüssig... Danke euch


----------



## greg12 (7. November 2012)

für 30km asphalt am besten ein ht! 500hm downhill in 25min- so technisch? oder zuviel auf der bremse? klingt so als wär das strive schon der overkill. besser al+ oder al!


----------



## Joeer (7. November 2012)

Danke für die rasche Rückmeldung  die 25 Minuten waren bei meinen ersten versuchen... da war ich mit 100 mm Unterwegs und das erste Mal so richtig Downhill gefahren... also am besten ein al+ kaufen und mit dem Geld was über bleibt ein günstiges HT... hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt... dabke sehr


----------



## Joeer (7. November 2012)

Ja ja die 25 Minuten waren beim ersten mal  und stimmt fast nur gebremst weil ich mir dachte das bike schmeißt mich gleich ab... und ganz nach dem Motto was an können fehlt sollte man mit technik gut machen dachte ich an strive und durch das lesen im Forum bin ich immer mehr Richtung torque gedriftet... die übwrlegung al+ und ein günstiges ht hatte ich auch aber ich will mir nicht alle 2 Jahre ein neues teures Rad kaufen  deshalb die Überlegung gleich strive oder torque weil der erst versuch an Dh fahren mir mehr spass gemacht hat als je ein Hobby zuvor


----------



## greg12 (7. November 2012)

tourentauglicher ist halt mit sicherheit das strive! gerade als dh novize wirst die grenzen vom strive nicht so schnell erreichen. 
das gapster ist halt schwerer, träger und weniger uphilltauglich als das strive, hat dafür aber die besseren federelemente und liegt im schnellen dh vorne. 
du könntest ja auch mal einen blick auf das ibc forumsbike werfen. sieht interessant aus und liegt in der selben preisklasse deiner beiden favoriten.


----------



## Joeer (7. November 2012)

Danke... Das IBC Bike habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, allerdings habe ich da noch keine Präzisen Infos gefunden wann es Zu kaufen ist und wie es aussieht... Aber da ich bis März mit dem Kauf Zeit habe werde ich hier sicher noch fündig  
Beim Strive würde ich wahrscheinlich die FOX Elemente unverwertbar verkaufen und gegen RS Lyrik und einen guten Dämpfer tauschen d.h. Noch einige hundert Euro wahrscheinlich mehr an kosten aber das optische plus des Strive macht das wieder wett 
Danke auf jeden fall für deine Hilfreichen Rückmeldungen.
Liebe Grüße Joe


----------



## rmfausi (7. November 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was du mit "Downhill" verstehst. Wenn du einen Berg hochfährst und durch den Wald auf Wanderwegen oder Singletrails herunterfährst ist das noch lange kein Downhill. Ich würde auch eher zu einem AL bzw. AL+ tendieren. Mit einem AL+ kannst du alles fahren von Marathons bis Enduro, kleinere Drops (<1m Höhe) gehen damit auch ganz gut. Ein AM-Rad ist halt auch noch recht leicht um auf den Berg zu fahren und die 150mm Federweg vo/hi sind in Deiner Situation mehr als ausreichend.

Ich habe mit einem Nerve XC angefangen und bin 4 Jahre damit oft den Berg hoch und wieder runtergefahren. Mein Tourenprofil würde ich von CC über AM bis EN einschätzen. Downhill fahre ich mit dem Rad nicht, weil es dafür nicht ausgelegt ist, darum habe ich mir das u.a. EX bestellt weil ich mittlerweile auch mal gerne in den Park gehe.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joeer (7. November 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was du mit "Downhill" verstehst. Wenn du einen Berg hochfährst und durch den Wald auf Wanderwegen oder Singletrails herunterfährst ist das noch lange kein Downhill. Ich würde auch eher zu einem AL bzw. AL+ tendieren. Mit einem AL+ kannst du alles fahren von Marathons bis Enduro, kleinere Drops (<1m Höhe) gehen damit auch ganz gut. Ein AM-Rad ist halt auch noch recht leicht um auf den Berg zu fahren und die 150mm Federweg vo/hi sind in Deiner Situation mehr als ausreichend.
> 
> Ich habe mit einem Nerve XC angefangen und bin 4 Jahre damit oft den Berg hoch und wieder runtergefahren. Mein Tourenprofil würde ich von CC über AM bis EN einschätzen. Downhill fahre ich mit dem Rad nicht, weil es dafür nicht ausgelegt ist, darum habe ich mir das u.a. EX bestellt weil ich mittlerweile auch mal gerne in den Park gehe.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Hallo

Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht... Bei mir wird es am Anfang sicher nicht wirklich Downhill sein, allerdings doch ziemlich flott bergab gehen über Steine, Wurzeln, kleine "Klippen" und Stiegen... Also eher bergab mit Enduro Tendenz... Bin das mal mit meinem alten Steppenwolf Tycoon mit 100mm Federweg Gefahren und es hat mehr Angst gemacht als Spass  kurz ein Bike mit mehr Federweg (Specialized) probiert auf der gleichEn Strecke und ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht gehabt und bemerkt wie wenig ich Radfahren kann 
Aber das torque wird wahrscheinlich eh die falsche Wahl sein für die ersten 3-4 Jahre ... Beim al+ gewählt mir bei der Bsisversion die Ausstattung nicht und bei der nächsthöheren Version ist der Unterschied zum Strive ziemlich gering.. Nd was ich in allen Foren gelesen habe ist "besser als viel Federweg ist nur noch mehr Federweg"  deshalb dann der Gedanke ob ich nicht mit dem Gapstar doch glücklicher werde


----------



## rmfausi (7. November 2012)

Hallo Joe,
mit Federweg kann man mangelnde Fahrtechnik ausgleichen das stimmt schon so was man im Forum liest. Das sehe ich auf meinen Hausrunden auch immer mal wieder. Was man bei viel/zuviel Federweg halt einfach nicht lernt ist Fahrtechnik. Das gemeine daran ist, das sich das ziemlich schnell rächen kann. 

So, jetzt ist genug kluggeschissen, bin dann wieder im Wartezimmer. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Joeer (7. November 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo Joe,
> mit Federweg kann man mangelnde Fahrtechnik ausgleichen das stimmt schon so was man im Forum liest. Das sehe ich auf meinen Hausrunden auch immer mal wieder. Was man bei viel/zuviel Federweg halt einfach nicht lernt ist Fahrtechnik. Das gemeine daran ist, das sich das ziemlich schnell rächen kann.
> 
> So, jetzt ist genug kluggeschissen, bin dann wieder im Wartezimmer.
> ...



Hehe das dacht ich mir schon  aber als erstes steht mit den neuem Rad gleich mal ein Training am Semmering und ein guter Fahrtechnikkurs... Und dann hoffentlich langsam steigern  aber ich mag dann nicht immer am ersten größeren "Kieselstein" hängen bleiben


----------



## Twenty9er (8. November 2012)

Ich schmeiß mal das Nerve Al 29 in die Runde.
Rollt gut auf Asphalt und im Gelände ist alles damit möglich...
...und für 29er-Verweigerer das normale AL


----------



## Joeer (8. November 2012)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mal das Nerve Al 29 in die Runde.
> Rollt gut auf Asphalt und im Gelände ist alles damit möglich...
> ...und für 29er-Verweigerer das normale AL



Also sind eigentlich alle der Meinung, dass Ch nicht soviel Federweg brauchen würde für das was ich machen will  
Na dann werden ich mich wohl zuerst um ein günstiges gebrauchtes umschauen und mal ausprobieren wie ich mit viel/wenig federweg aus komme oder mal schaun ob ich eventuell ein gebrauches Strive oder torque es für ca 1500 bekomme  
Immer diese Qual der Wahl


----------



## potzblitzer (13. November 2012)

Wenn ich mal auch meinen Senf dazu geben darf: hol dir das Strive wenn du Bock drauf hast. Damit kannst du gut Touren und ärgerst dich trotzdem nicht bergab über zu wenig Performance. Ich selbst hab mit einem nerve XC angefangen und mich hat's nach paar Monaten schon nach mehr gejuckt. Hab jetzt ein Strive und würde es mir wenn ich die zeit zurückdrehen könnte sofort holen. Das Torque ist dann eventuell mal das passende zweitbike für dich wenn du bikeparks entdeckst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (13. November 2012)

Das ICB Bike ist leichter und besser ausgestattet. Warum sollte man sich ein Strive holen???


----------



## Joeer (13. November 2012)

Hey,

Ja das Strive oder das ICB Bike wären beides toll... Allerdings habe ich mich mal für die Variante entschieden ein gebrauchtes zu kaufen und schauen wie ich damit zurecht komme... Ich habe ein Torque aus 2010 ziemlich günstig bekommen und Speck es ein wenig ab... Außerdem ist die RS Lyrik drauf... Heute ist das Bike angekommen... Also werde ich mal am Wochenende damit ne größere Runde drehen und kann dann berichten ob es sinnvoll war das Bike zu kaufen oder nicht  ich freu mich schon drauf 

Das Wochenende ist mittlerweile da.. Und ich konnte mit meinem 2010'er Torque (abgespeckt auf ca 14,5kg) eine "kleine" Runde drehen (ca35km)... Und ich muss sagen, man kann auf der Geraden oder Bergauf keine Geschwindigkeitsrekorde brechen, aber man kann alles fahren bzw konnte ich alles fahren was ich vorher auch schon fahren konnte... Es liegt echt gut auf der Strecke und vermittelt sehr viel Sicherheit... Also man kann auch mit einem Torque Touren fahren... Wenn es sogar ein so "unfähiger" und untrainierter Fahrer schaffen kann, sollte dies jedem möglich sein  bergauf ist es bissi langsam aber bergab ist es definitiv eine Wucht...


----------



## sHoky (13. November 2012)

So Fox hin oder her Rock Shox gut oder auch nicht, aber ein Fahrrad besteht aus mehr als Federelemente, nämlich Felgen. Und jetzt meine frage was, haltet ihr von den Crossmaxx SX? Wie stabile sind sie und was für Alternativen könnte es geben?


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. November 2012)

Hat jemand schon ein EX ausgeliefert bekommen? So...2 Wochen vor Liefertermin von meinem Gapstar??

Hätte da mal paar Fragen...

Beste Grüße


----------



## oett (20. November 2012)

Leider nicht...mich verwundert auch, dass ausschließlich bei dem Gapstar Weiß/Grün in M die Lieferzeit verlängert wurde. Ich hoffe das der Grund die hohe Nachfrage ist.


----------



## dia-mandt (20. November 2012)

sHoky schrieb:


> So Fox hin oder her Rock Shox gut oder auch nicht, aber ein Fahrrad besteht aus mehr als Federelemente, nämlich Felgen. Und jetzt meine frage was, haltet ihr von den Crossmaxx SX? Wie stabile sind sie und was für Alternativen könnte es geben?



kommt drauf an was du damit fahren willst und wieviel du wiegst.
die sind schon stabil. aber für dh würde ich die nicht nehmen...hartes freeriden wohl auch nicht.
da wäre man mir dem ex1750 von DT besser bedient (aber auch teurer).
den kann man aber wenigstens überall warten, da keinen speziellen speichen erforderlich sind.

zum thema strive: ich würde auch lieber das ICB nehmen. sieht geil aus und sackt bestimmt nicht so ab wie das Strive.
da hat canyon einfach noch nicht den dreh raus.


----------



## speichenquaeler (20. November 2012)

oett schrieb:


> Leider nicht...mich verwundert auch, dass ausschließlich bei dem Gapstar Weiß/Grün in M die Lieferzeit verlängert wurde. Ich hoffe das der Grund die hohe Nachfrage ist.



Das hoffe ich auch für Canyon. 

Eine Verfügbarkeitsverlängerung hat (sollte) keinen Einfluss auf die bestehenden Kundenauftrag haben, sondern lediglich die Bedarfs- und Bestandssituation für neue Aufträge widerspiegeln.

Ergo: Canyon hat mehr Bedarfe in der Zeit von KW49 bis 52 als Zugänge. Das ist unternehmerisch schön...zeigt jedoch auch, dass die Bedarfsprognose nicht mit den reellen Kundenaufträgen übereinstimmt.

Beste Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (20. November 2012)

Ich lasse mich auch überraschen ob der vorraussichtliche Termin KW49 bleibt, sind doch noch zwei Wochen Zeit. Meine Bestellung war zwar M aber in schwarz/rot. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (20. November 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich auch überraschen ob der vorraussichtliche Termin KW49 bleibt, sind doch noch zwei Wochen Zeit. Meine Bestellung war zwar M aber in schwarz/rot.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Da bleibt uns sehr wahrscheinlich nix anderes übrig...

Happy waiting...


----------



## rmfausi (21. November 2012)

Da ich gerade nichts besseres zu tun hab , hab ich mir mal die Verfügbarkeiten von den div. MTB's angeschaut und bin der Meinung ab KW49 gehts rund bei Canyon. Dann lass ich mich noch mehr Überraschen wann und wie das Rad kommt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (21. November 2012)

Also letztes jahr waren geschätzt 70% erst später als angegeben beim Kunden.
Meins z.b. 2 wochen!


----------



## rmfausi (21. November 2012)

Dann kann ich meins immer noch unter den Baum stellen, aber dann halt in sauber. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## bike_dude (21. November 2012)

Würde gern mal ein paar Meinungen zur neuen Geometrie einfangen.

Tiefes Tretlager schön und gut.
Aber die Oberrohrlänge beim L-Rahmen ist doch mal extrem gewachsen  (auf 622 mm). Als ein 1,84 Meter großer Fahrer steht man natürlich wieder wunderbar zwischen M und L. Mit kurzem 45mm Vorbau auf einem M-Rahmen wirds schon sehr kompakt . Einzigste Idee die mir einfällt wär eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze um 1, 2 cm zu "gewinnen" (Sitzwinkel ist ja recht steil).

Jemand eine Empfehlung/Erfahrung?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (22. November 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> zeigt jedoch auch, dass die Bedarfsprognose nicht mit den reellen Kundenaufträgen übereinstimmt.
> 
> Beste Grüße



deshalb ist es ja auch nur eine prognose 

ich hoffe auch für einen freund das KW 49 hält, weil will mit ihm rocken gehen


----------



## rmfausi (22. November 2012)

@bike_dude

Ich bin ein 2012er Trailflow in L und M probegefahren, nicht nur auf dem Parkplatz von Canyon. Mir ist das L zu lang und das M passt mir genau bei 183/87. Jetzt ist die Geometrie bei den 2013er Rädern verändert worden,
dafür haben sie auch einen kürzeren Vorbau (wie man auf den Bildern deuten kann) bekommen. Das Tretlager ist gerade mal 6mm tiefer als 2012,
und der Sitzwinkel ist irgendwas im 0.x Bereich verändert worden. Ob mir das bewusst/merke wird was sich verändert hat weiss ich noch nicht, das kann ich dann sagen wenn ich bei meinem auf dem Sattel sitzte. Wie gesagt mir passt M super und es wurden m.E. auch keine großen Veränderungen am Rahmen gemacht.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## bike_dude (22. November 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> .


hört sich ja schon mal gut an, Vielen Dank für die Info , ja wenn kommt für mich auch nur das M oder gar keins in Frage, L is mir einfach zu gestreckt.
Kannst du noch was zur Sattelüberhöhung sagen, wir haben die gleiche Schrittlänge?


----------



## speichenquaeler (22. November 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @_bike_dude_
> 
> Ich bin ein 2012er Trailflow in L und M probegefahren, nicht nur auf dem Parkplatz von Canyon. Mir ist das L zu lang und das M passt mir genau bei 183/87. Jetzt ist die Geometrie bei den 2013er Rädern verändert worden,
> dafür haben sie auch einen kürzeren Vorbau (wie man auf den Bildern deuten kann) bekommen. Das Tretlager ist gerade mal 6mm tiefer als 2012,
> ...




Hi rmfausi,

Danke für die Info. Wir beide haben eine sehr ähnliche physiognomische "Geo". Mein Schrittlänge ist lediglich 2 cm kürzer, Größe gleich. Ich war mir auch nicht hunderprozentig sicher, ob ich beim alten Torque FR nicht besser mit einem L gefahren wäre, durch die Verlängerung des Reach beim EX hatte ich, auch durch deine Probesitzerei aufm "Alten" 12er damit gerechnet, dass es nun sehr gut passen sollte.

Ich mags eh eher kompakt und wendig...daher auch für mich ein M.

Beste Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (22. November 2012)

bike_dude schrieb:


> hört sich ja schon mal gut an, Vielen Dank für die Info , ja wenn kommt für mich auch nur das M oder gar keins in Frage, L is mir einfach zu gestreckt.
> Kannst du noch was zur Sattelüberhöhung sagen, wir haben die gleiche Schrittlänge?



Hi bike_dude,
was soll ich zur Sattelüberhöhung sagen? Für mich war sie beim M voll im grünen Bereich, so wie ich meine normale Sitzpositon mir bei einem EN/FR Radl vorstelle. Also nicht so weit oben/vorne wie bei einem CC-Racer, entspannt halt. Die 400er Stütze war auch nicht ganz ausgezogen, war noch ca. 100-130mm im Rohr drin.

EDIT: Aktuell alle Gapstars wieder KW49.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## bike_dude (22. November 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi bike_dude,
> was soll ich zur Sattelüberhöhung sagen? Für mich war sie beim M voll im grünen Bereich, so wie ich meine normale Sitzpositon mir bei einem EN/FR Radl vorstelle. Also nicht so weit oben/vorne wie bei einem CC-Racer, entspannt halt. Die 400er Stütze war auch nicht ganz ausgezogen, war noch ca. 100-130mm im Rohr drin.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


Ja das ist im Prinzip schon das was ich hören wollte .
Mit Riser Lenker kann man immer noch optimieren.
Ich hoffe mal die Sattelstütze ist recht lang, muss ja ganz schön weit rausstehen bei dem kurzen Sitzrohr.
Oh man, ich glaub ich muss bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (26. November 2012)

FYI: Auf der Canyon HP ist die Verfügbarkeit auf KW52 gerutscht fürs Gapstar. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Nieke (26. November 2012)

Ich habe so bestellt dass Kalenderwoche 49 meine Abholwoche ist. Jetzt steht auf der Homepage Kalenderwoche 52. Allerdings gilt diese doch (steht ja auch drunter im Kleingedruckten) nur für die jetzigen Bestellungen. Habe ich recht oder habe ich Pech?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (27. November 2012)

Nieke schrieb:


> Ich habe so bestellt dass Kalenderwoche 49 meine Abholwoche ist. Jetzt steht auf der Homepage Kalenderwoche 52. Allerdings gilt diese doch (steht ja auch drunter im Kleingedruckten) nur für die jetzigen Bestellungen. Habe ich recht oder habe ich Pech?



für dich gilt das was auf deiner reichnung steht! das auf der homepage das ist ja nur die stätige neuaktualisierung des kontingentes! 

also falls es zu verzögerungen kommt wirst du ja eh von canyon informiert


----------



## rmfausi (27. November 2012)

Dann sollte es für mich auch wieder für nächste Woche passen. Bei mir steht: geplanter Liefertermin KW49 - 2012. Bis heute noch keine Mail von Canyon wg. Verzögerung bekommen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (27. November 2012)

Same...still hoping...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Master80 (30. November 2012)

Ich frag mal hier nach weil ich von Canyon keine antwort dazu bekomme!

Ist das problem mit dem spiel in der Rockerarm-lagerung was ja einige an vergangengen Torque modellen hatten behoben oder nicht ab einem gewissen zeitpunkt?

Gerade in bezug auf die neuen Modelle 2013.

Einige hier haben ja deswegen ihr Bike mehrmals einschicken muessen

habe das Gapstar im visier und keine lust von Canada aus mich mit solch einem problem auseinanderzusezten. Mit einschicken ist das mal nicht so eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (2. Dezember 2012)

So...die Lieferung meines Bikes für 2013 steht kurz bevor.

Da kein EX meinen Vorstellungen entspricht, habe ich als Basis das Gapstar geordert (Fahrwerk Lyrik/CCDB Air) und werde folgende Umbaumaßnahmen machen:

1. Nachrüstung einer Reverb Stealth
2. Satteltausch: erfahrungsgemäß paßt der Selle Italia Kit Carbonio meinem Hintern am besten
3. LRS-Tausch: Neu: Spank Subrosa mit Hope Pro 2 Evo
4. Bremsen-Tausch: Hier bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob Formula R0 oder eine Shimano Saint bzw. Zee
5. Pedale: Saint Platform (solide aber nicht sehr leicht)

Machen die Umbauten Sinn und was haltet ihr von den Bremsenalternativen?

Beste Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (2. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir ist es auch bald soweit. 

Bei mir wird es so sein, wenns kaputt ist oder schlecht funktioniert ist wirds getauscht. Die Sattelstütze bleibt bei mir erst mal evtl. kommt dann eine normale Reverb dran weil ich die einfacher wechseln kann. Im Park mach ich sie dann auch lieber raus. Mein HT hat auch ganz zufällig ein 30.9er Sitzrohr. Der Sattel wird bei mir ein SQlab 611 werden, heute zu einem günstigen Kurs geordert. Den Subrosa/Hope LRS würde ich auch nehmen. Die Pedale werden bei mir SPD Klickies werden, mit den Plattformdingern komme ich nicht wirklich klar. 

Bei den Bremsen lass ich mich überraschen wie die Funktion/Standfestigkeit der Avids so ist. Falls ich unzufrieden bin tendiere ich zwischen SLX/XT/ZEE von Shimano. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze bleibt bei mir erst mal evtl. kommt dann eine normale Reverb dran weil ich die einfacher wechseln kann. Im Park mach ich sie dann auch lieber raus.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Hi rmfausi,

Die Stealth ist bei bike-discount gerade sehr günstig zu haben und für den Park lässt sie sich sehr einfach demontieren.

Einfach Blindstopfen in den Stützenanschluss der Leitung und mit einer Wasserrohrisolation (dann gibt die Leitung Ruhe) im Sitzrohr versenken.

Wenn nach dem Bikepark die Reverb wieder dran soll...einfach mit einem steifen Draht die Leitung inklusive Schaumstoffisolation herausfrimeln und wieder anschließen...

Vorteil...keine Leitungsdemontage am Rahmen. Entlüften musst Du in aller Regel nicht, wenn Du keine Flüssigkeit verloren hast.

Aber warum eigentlich überhaupt demontieren für den Park? Bei der normalen macht das schon Sinn wegen der externen Leitung und Transport über Sattelstützenfixierung im Lift.

Das Problem hast Du aber bei der Stealth nicht...

Beste Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde sehen was sich ergibt. Die Stealth kann ich aber nicht einfach am HT einbauen weil unten kein Loch drin ist. Die Leitungsführungen habe ich aber schon am Rahmen. Den Verstellweg von 125mm bekomme ich bei
einer normalen Reverb günstiger und bin flexiebler. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## DiscoDuDe (4. Dezember 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> So...die Lieferung meines Bikes fÃ¼r 2013 steht kurz bevor.
> 
> Da kein EX meinen Vorstellungen entspricht, habe ich als Basis das Gapstar geordert (Fahrwerk Lyrik/CCDB Air) und werde folgende UmbaumaÃnahmen machen:
> 
> ...



also wenn ich rate dir vom KAUF der SAINT PEDALE!!! der neuen definitiv ab, absolutes no got! 

Why? Hatten zuletzt welche hier, und im vergleich zu Spank Spike, oder DMR Vault hatten sie mit den orginalen Pins einfach viel zu wenig Grip! Haben dann die Pins gegen welche aus dem Baumarktgetauscht wurde dann besser, aber es ist definitiv kein Vergleich zu Spank Spike oder DMR Vault (hatten diese Pedale gerade zum Vergleich umadumliegen).

Das einzige was fÃ¼r die Saint spricht ist der niedrige Preis um die 40â¬ herum! Spike und Vault kosten ja mehr als das doppelte, sind aber einfach viel flexibler! D.h. wenn dir z.b die Vault zu viel Grip bieten, einfach ein paar Schrauben raus, und dann wenn der Gripp deiner Schuhe nachlÃ¤sst wieder ein paar Schrauben rein. Das geht bei der Saint nicht, da du meiner Meinung nach schon alle Schrauben drin haben musst um ausreichend Grip zu bekommen besonders wenns richtig heftig wird

Sonst wÃ¼rde ich wie du auch geschrieben hast das FW im Torque drinnen lassen!

Bremsen ist halt die Frage wie viel du wiegst was du fÃ¤hrst, komm bei meinem Torque mit den XT Bremsen auch auf Downhillstrecken ( Semmering, Saalbach, Maribor) klar!


----------



## speichenquaeler (4. Dezember 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> also wenn ich rate dir vom KAUF der SAINT PEDALE!!! der neuen definitiv ab, absolutes no got!
> 
> Why? Hatten zuletzt welche hier, und im vergleich zu Spank Spike, oder DMR Vault hatten sie mit den orginalen Pins einfach viel zu wenig Grip! Haben dann die Pins gegen welche aus dem Baumarktgetauscht wurde dann besser, aber es ist definitiv kein Vergleich zu Spank Spike oder DMR Vault (hatten diese Pedale gerade zum Vergleich umadumliegen).
> 
> ...




Hi DiscoDuDe,

Ich habe heute (hab mich trotz Neugeborenenurlaub rausgeschlichen!! ) mal die gestern gelieferten Saints mit 5.10 Stealthsohle getestet. Grip ist sehr gut...trotz matschigem Untergrund. Es mag sein, dass Du Recht hast, wenn eins von beiden oder beides Verschleiß zeigt. Das muss sich zeigen. Dann kommt das Pedal halt weg...40  sind nicht so schmerzhaft.

Zu den Bremsen:

Ich wiege voll aufmontiert...ähh...hmmm...tja...ok...es muss raus...ca. 90 kg mit Protektoren, Helm und Klamotten + Rucksack. Plus nochmal 2 kg Wasser in der (Trink)blase für Touren.

Also 92 kg bei 1,83 m...ich muss was tun! 

Das mag jetzt so viel klingen, aber eine Bremse die ein Systemgewicht von ca. 110kg nicht runterbremst, gibt es nicht. (naja...vielleicht Felgenbremse mit Spülispender über den Bremsklötzen ).

Vom Bremsverhalten mag ich und möchte ich einen knackigen Druckpunkt im ersten Drittel des Hebelwegs und ein steiles und deutlich progressives Kraft-Weg-Verhältnis. Man könnte es auch bissig nennen. Ich fand die Formula R1 mit Sinterbelägen an meinem Hardtail genau richtig, wenn nicht am unteren Ende dessen was ich an Progression möchte. Nur die Formulas machen halt ständig wie der italienische Eismann Lärm...sie bimmeln nervtötend.

Ansonsten hätte ich sofort bei der The One respektive R0 zugegriffen.

Ich finde das teigige Hebelgefühl einiger Elixirs meiner Kumpels eklig. Wenn dann noch Fading dazukommt...finde ich das echt ärgerlich...

Ich denke es wird dann doch entweder Saint oder R0. Tendenz Saint.

Vielen Dank für deine Anmerkungen...ich berichte wenn meine Stealthsohle durch ist! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## DennisS (4. Dezember 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> So...die Lieferung meines Bikes für 2013 steht kurz bevor.
> 
> Da kein EX meinen Vorstellungen entspricht, habe ich als Basis das Gapstar geordert (Fahrwerk Lyrik/CCDB Air) und werde folgende Umbaumaßnahmen machen:
> 
> ...




Die Saint oder die Zee sind sicher ok, die XT soll super sein.
Ich bin persönlich ein Formula fan wg der Bissigkeit und der super Dosierbarkeit.
Die R0 2013 bin ich noch nicht gefahren muss aber wohl ziemlich rocken, das neue Torque 9.0 hat die X0 trail, würde lieber ne FOrmula haben :/


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Dezember 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> 1. Nachrüstung einer Reverb Stealth
> 2. Satteltausch: erfahrungsgemäß paßt der Selle Italia Kit Carbonio meinem Hintern am besten
> 3. LRS-Tausch: Neu: Spank Subrosa mit Hope Pro 2 Evo
> 4. Bremsen-Tausch: Hier bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob Formula R0 oder eine Shimano Saint bzw. Zee
> ...


1. sehr gute Ergänzung. Würde ich auch machen, wenn das Rad nicht im Park gefahren würde. Zwar hat man nicht das Problem mit der Leitung wie bei der normalen, aber trotzdem könnte die Belastung (für die die Stütze nicht ausgelegt ist) ihr auf Dauer schaden. Muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, ob er das riskiert. Du unterschätzt außerdem mMn die (De-)Montage gewaltig! Ich glaube erstens nicht, dass du die Leitung problemlos wieder aus dem Sitzrohr raus bekommen wirst, zumindest nicht ohne Demontage des Hebels, um die Leitung nachschieben zu können (somit der "Vorteil" der wegfallenden Demontage der Leitung hinfällig). Zweitens bezweifle ich stark, dass die Stütze danach ohne Entlüften wieder 1a funktionieren würde, wenn die Leitung im Rahmen verbleibt, geht da 100% Öl verloren - genauso aber auch wenn man die Leitung demontiert. Ich halte das für keine gute Idee... dann lieber drin lassen und hoffen, dass sie es überlebt.
2. reine Geschmacksache...
3. DER Top-LRS für EN/FR  Gute Entscheidung, den LRS direkt zu tauschen, die komplette Charger-Serie halte ich für einen schlechten Witz... das sind XC-Laufräder mit "AM" Aufkleber drauf und dem Gewicht von DH Laufrädern...
4. Einerseits Geschmacksache, andererseits Glücksache...! Bei der Elixir kann man Pech haben und mit wanderndem Druckpunkt und so Mist Probleme bekommen, es kann aber auch gut laufen. Meine Freundin hat ihre Elixir CR seit ~3 Jahren, die musste noch nie entlüftet werden und hat einen knochentrockenen Druckpunkt, der bisher auch unter harter Belastung nie verloren ging...! Meine The One war auch klasse - so lange sie ohne Zicken funktioniert hat. Da ich die Faxen irgendwann dicke hatte, bin ich wieder bei Hope gelandet, etwas besseres gibt es für mich nicht.
5. Geschmacksache... mir wären die Saint zu klein, zu schwer und zu hässlich  Zudem sind die Pins nicht sinnvoll verteilt (die 2 in der Mitte sind völlig unsinnig), woraus ich *für mich* schließen würde, dass der Grip in Extremsituationen vermutlich zu wünschen übrig lässt. Der niedrige Preis wäre in dem Fall für mich kein Pro-Argument, denn diesen Preis müsste ich dann auf den einen vernünftigen Pedals drauf rechnen, wenn ich das Saint austausche  Aber da du sie ja schon hast und dir der Grip bisher auszureichen scheint, könnte es ja auch gutgehen. Ich bin da zugegebenermaßen etwas anspruchsvoll ("defekter" Fuß, daher ist für mich echt nur das Maximum an Grip wirklich ausreichend).




rmfausi schrieb:


> Die Pedale werden bei mir SPD Klickies werden, mit den Plattformdingern komme ich nicht wirklich klar.


Ich werde es nie verstehen, wie man an einem MTB Shimano Klickies fahren kann... das sind alleine schon vom Funktions-Prinzip her so ziemlich die schlechtesten Klickpedale, die man fahren kann - hoher Ein- und Ausklick-Widerstand, auch bei harter Einstellung u. U. unkontrolliertes Ausklicken, keine Funktion bei Matsch/Schnee/Eis, hohe Schwankungen der Funktion in Abhängigkeit von der Schmierung, kein vernünftiges Plattform-Kombipedal auf dem Markt (ja, ich spreche aus jahrelanger Erfahrung). Selbst am Straßenrad haben mich die Teile auf Dauer genervt, sodass ich dort jetzt CB fahre. An ein MTB kommt mir eh nie wieder ein Klickpedal - ok, das ist wirklich Geschmacksache. Ist ja auch nur meine persönliche Meinung 




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Neugeborenenurlaub


Na da gratuliere ich mal noch nachträglich


----------



## speichenquaeler (4. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 1. sehr gute Ergänzung. Würde ich auch machen, wenn das Rad nicht im Park gefahren würde. Zwar hat man nicht das Problem mit der Leitung wie bei der normalen, aber trotzdem könnte die Belastung (für die die Stütze nicht ausgelegt ist) ihr auf Dauer schaden. Muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, ob er das riskiert. Du unterschätzt außerdem mMn die (De-)Montage gewaltig! Ich glaube erstens nicht, dass du die Leitung problemlos wieder aus dem Sitzrohr raus bekommen wirst, zumindest nicht ohne Demontage des Hebels, um die Leitung nachschieben zu können (somit der "Vorteil" der wegfallenden Demontage der Leitung hinfällig). Zweitens bezweifle ich stark, dass die Stütze danach ohne Entlüften wieder 1a funktionieren würde, wenn die Leitung im Rahmen verbleibt, geht da 100% Öl verloren - genauso aber auch wenn man die Leitung demontiert. Ich halte das für keine gute Idee... dann lieber drin lassen und hoffen, dass sie es überlebt.



Hi Smubob,

Mit dem Pinökel im folgenden Photo wird die Leitung u.a. bei der Montage verschlossen. So hatte ich dies auch für Parkbesuche vorgesehen. 




Da verliert man nichts...kein Öl...keine Leitung und noch nicht mal seine Unschuld...
Natürlich muss man drauf achten, dass bei der Montage nach dem Park die Einschraubhöhe des Pinökels wieder mit Hydraulikflüssigkeit gefüllt wird. Das ist aber nun wirklich kein Aufwand (Bleedkit liegt bei...Freundin ist Ärztin...die klau(f)t für mich gerne Injektionsspritzen und -nadel ).

Einfach 1 Tropfen in die Leitung geben und ohne jedes Werkzeug die Leitung wieder anschrauben. (und...nein...dafür braucht man kein Diplom einer technischen Hochschule).




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Na da gratuliere ich mal noch nachträglich



Vielen Dank...der kleine Teufel hält einen auf Trab wie ein wandernder Druckpunkt auf einer 1500 hm Abfahrt! 

Besten Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Dezember 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Mit dem Pinökel im folgenden Photo wird die Leitung u.a. bei der Montage verschlossen. So hatte ich dies auch für Parkbesuche vorgesehen.


Ah, das wusste ich nicht. Dann könnte das funktionieren. Aber trotzdem hätte man dann noch das Problem, dass man zum Ausbau der Stütze vermutlich die Leitung demontieren muss (wg. nach oben nachschieben). Sehe ich jetzt aber eh nicht als Problem, hat man das Teil auch nicht unnötig am Rad dran, zumal man schon oft von zerstörten Reverb-Hebeln durch Stürze gelesen hat.




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Vielen Dank...der kleine Teufel hält einen auf Trab wie ein wandernder Druckpunkt auf einer 1500 hm Abfahrt!


So ists recht  In einigen Wochen/Monaten wirst du dich schmunzelnd daran zurück erinnern. Genieße es, so lange du kannst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (5. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sehe ich jetzt aber eh nicht als Problem, hat man das Teil auch nicht unnötig am Rad dran, zumal man schon oft von zerstörten Reverb-Hebeln durch Stürze gelesen hat.



Das ist wohl eine Tatsache, die alle Anbauarmaturen am Lenker betrifft. Das läßt sich außer mit "Nichtstürzen" halt nicht ändern. Natürlich ist der MMX-Remote der Reverb etwas stärker exponiert für Schäden durch Überschläge/Einschläge von oben als ein Trigger...aber das ist halt dann ein inhärentes Risiko.

Vielleicht laß ich die Reverb auch einfach dran und spar' mir den Umbauaufwand. Ich denke auch nicht, dass eine Reverb im Park beim ersten Ablieger sofort das Zeitliche segnet. Die Stealth ist sehr solide konstruiert und hält sicher das aus, was eine konventionelle Stütze auch mit macht...wenn sie es dann nicht tut ist es zugegebenermaßen etwas teurer.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So ists recht  In einigen Wochen/Monaten wirst du dich schmunzelnd daran zurück erinnern. Genieße es, so lange du kannst!



Sorry...offtopic...

Wenn man dann mal ausgeschlafen ist oder auch nicht tue ich das doch sehr. Auch wenn es momentan Überwindung kostet, bei dem Wetter und dem Kleinen die Trails zu pflügen:





Irgendwann wird der Kleine mich wohl versägen...und ich werde kämpfen, dass es noch eine sehr lange Zeit dauert!! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. Dezember 2012)

Hi nochmal zum Thema Subrosa/Hope Pro 2 Evo,



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 3. DER Top-LRS für EN/FR  Gute Entscheidung, den LRS direkt zu tauschen, die komplette Charger-Serie halte ich für einen schlechten Witz... das sind XC-Laufräder mit "AM" Aufkleber drauf und dem Gewicht von DH Laufrädern...



Kann mir jemand eine seriöse Bezugsquelle nennen? Ich habe folgende schnell ergurgelt:

http://www.laufraddesign.de/laufrae...-evo-disc-laufradsatz-mit-spank-felgen-1.html

http://www.german-lightness.de/index.php/component/joomgallery/mtb-enduro/d-light-1894g

Habe aber keine Erfahrung mit dem einen wie dem anderen...

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Dezember 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der MMX-Remote der Reverb etwas stärker exponiert für Schäden durch Überschläge/Einschläge von oben als ein Trigger


Ja, genau das meinte ich. Für mich ein weiterer Grund für die LEV.




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Vielleicht laß ich die Reverb auch einfach dran und spar' mir den Umbauaufwand. Ich denke auch nicht, dass eine Reverb im Park beim ersten Ablieger sofort das Zeitliche segnet. Die Stealth ist sehr solide konstruiert und hält sicher das aus, was eine konventionelle Stütze auch mit macht...wenn sie es dann nicht tut ist es zugegebenermaßen etwas teurer.


Würde ich vermutlich auch machen. Fahr einfach in Parks, wo die Bikes nicht am Sattel im Lift hängen! 




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Wenn man dann mal ausgeschlafen ist oder auch nicht tue ich das doch sehr. Auch wenn es momentan Überwindung kostet, bei dem Wetter und dem Kleinen die Trails zu pflügen


Das glaube ich dir SEHR gerne.  Ich habe das Vergnügen aktuell zwar noch nicht, aber im näheren Verwandten-/Bekanntenkreis gerade im letzten Jahr 2 Mal erlebt...




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hi nochmal zum Thema Subrosa/Hope Pro 2 Evo,
> 
> Kann mir jemand eine seriöse Bezugsquelle nennen?


German Lightness wäre da jetzt auch meine erste Antwort gewesen. Ich habe bei ihm noch keinen LRS gekauft, aber ich weiß, dass er erstklassige Arbeit macht. Am besten erstmal anrufen, ob er noch welche da hat... ich bestelle bei ihm immer meine Speichen & Nippel, teilweise auch Felgen, und eine Subrosa wollte er mir vor ein paar Wochen nicht mehr verkaufen, da die im Moment völlig ausverkauft sind und selbst im Lager in Taiwan nix mehr liegt. Deshalb wollte er seine geringen Restbestände für seine Laufräder bzw. Crash-Replacement zurückhalten.


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> German Lightness wäre da jetzt auch meine erste Antwort gewesen. Ich habe bei ihm noch keinen LRS gekauft, aber ich weiß, dass er erstklassige Arbeit macht. Am besten erstmal anrufen, ob er noch welche da hat... ich bestelle bei ihm immer meine Speichen & Nippel, teilweise auch Felgen, und eine Subrosa wollte er mir vor ein paar Wochen nicht mehr verkaufen, da die im Moment völlig ausverkauft sind und selbst im Lager in Taiwan nix mehr liegt. Deshalb wollte er seine geringen Restbestände für seine Laufräder bzw. Crash-Replacement zurückhalten.




Ich habe ein wenig telefoniert und soeben bei Gocycles in Münster den Auftrag für den Aufbau erteilt. Die Subrosas sind zur Zeit in der Tat sehr schwer zu bekommen und das was mit einer heutigen Bestellung dann in 8 -10 Wochen kommt entspricht nicht der Qualität, die Spank nach Deutschland liefern würde. Das wie aktuell leider erfahren sind 2. Wahl, die beim Einspeichen üble Probleme bereiten und sich fast nicht zentrieren lassen. Man vermutet eine Legierungspanne beim Fertigen.

Also gocycles hatte noch Felgen da und legt gleich los.

Guter Laden finde ich...nebenbei...

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Dezember 2012)

Von denen ist mein alter Alles-LRS, den ich jetzt nur noch für den Park nutze (Hope/Single Track). Ist auch solide aufgebaut, ziemlich homogene Spannungen, allerdings die Absolutspannungen eigentlich viel zu hoch. Die Laufräder halten aber jetzt schon seit einigen Jahren und bleiben bisher auch 1a rund, daher habe ich die mal so gelassen... never change a running system!

Der Laden ist in der Tat gut, allerdings bei den Preisen teilweise ein wenig abgehoben...


----------



## Jason13 (6. Dezember 2012)

Was kostet denn da so ein lrs mit subrosa?


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. Dezember 2012)

WeiÃ ich nicht mehr...hab ich verdrÃ¤ngt...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
450 â¬

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Laden ist in der Tat gut, allerdings bei den Preisen teilweise ein wenig abgehoben...




Hatte wenigstens alle Komponenten auf Lager...und preislich war der jetzt auch nicht erheblich höher als ein laufraddesign.de oder ein german-lightness...
Er verlangt 15!  fürs Einspeichen und zentrieren...das ist mal sehr günstig...der Rest der Komponenten ist auch nicht viel teurer als bei einem x-beliebigem Einspeicher...

Außer unser Felix aus Dresden....der wollte deutlich mehr und nimmt sich auch noch 4-6 Wochen raus...

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Dezember 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> 450 


Das ist ein sehr fairer Preis, alleine schon die Einzelteile kosten fast 400...!




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hatte wenigstens alle Komponenten auf Lager...und preislich war der jetzt auch nicht erheblich höher als ein laufraddesign.de oder ein german-lightness...
> Er verlangt 15!  fürs Einspeichen und zentrieren...das ist mal sehr günstig...der Rest der Komponenten ist auch nicht viel teurer als bei einem x-beliebigem Einspeicher...
> 
> Außer unser Felix aus Dresden....der wollte deutlich mehr und nimmt sich auch noch 4-6 Wochen raus...


Ich meinte das mit den Preisen eher auf die generellen Preise von Komponenten bezogen. Da liegt GoCycle doch schon deutlich über den meisten anderen Shops (sofern die keine UvPs verlangen). Aber deren Arbeit ist top. Ich hatte auch schon Hope Bremsen zum Service bei denen.

Über Felix müssen wir nicht reden... sein selbsterzeugtes Pseudo-Highend Image ist gelinde gesagt abstoßend. Zumal er meiner Meinung nach keine bessere Arbeit abliefert als viele seiner Mitbewerber, die nicht nur günstiger, sondern auch wesentlich freundlicher sind  Und ich würde wetten, dass 98% aller ambitionierten Biker in der Hand oder beim Fahren einen von ihm gebauten LRS nicht von einem unterscheiden könnten, den ich gebaut habe - und ich bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger  Ich arbeite zwar auch sehr gewissenhaft, mit gutem Zntrierständer und Tensiometer, aber sicher nicht aufs letzte 1/20 so genau wie er oder andere. Dennoch würde das ohne Messinstrumente kein Mensch sehen/spüren können, 1/10 Seitenschlag merkt bei Reifen in der 60mm Kategorie erstrecht keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (9. Dezember 2012)

Hi an alle,
ich bräuchte mal eine Info. Bei Hibike ist aktuell eine normale Reverb im Angebot. Als Remotehebelklemmung ist MatchmakerX bzw. MMX-Klemmung angegeben. Was kann/soll man darunter verstehen? Am Gapstar sind Avid Elixir 5 verbaut mit SRAM X.9 Triggern und nehme mal an ohne Matchmakerschelle o. ä. Kann ich den Remotehebel dann doch irgendwie am Lenker festmachen, brauche ich aus den Bildern von Hibike zu erkennen diese silberne Schelle? 

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Antworten, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## speichenquaeler (9. Dezember 2012)

Hi rmfausi,

Also ich habe mal diese silberne Schelle angeschaut. Ich kann mir noch keinen konkreten Einsatzzweck vorstellen, aber vielleicht finden wir ja ein Spezi.

Diese Schelle hat einen innenliegenden Bund der den Durchmesser auf abgesetzten 5mm über eine rechtwinklige Stufe um ca. 3 mm verjüngt.

Ich sehe da keinen Sinn bei Montage am Lenker...

Beste Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (9. Dezember 2012)

Danke speichenquäler für die Antwort, das habe ich mir auch so zusammengereimt und bekomme von dir noch die Bestätigung. 

Ich habe jetzt noch eine Unklarheit entdeckt. Der Remotehebel ist MatchmakerX kompatibel, man kann also die Bremse an den Remotehebel
dranschrauben. Gut. Der Trigger X9 10-Speed ist Matchmaker ohne X kompatibel. Was ist nun der genaue Unterschied zwischen Matchmaker und MatchmakerX ? Kann man das vielleicht mit etwas Erfindungsrechtum doch
dranschrauben?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (9. Dezember 2012)

Rätsel gelöst....die silberne Schelle ist zur Montage am Tauchrohr als unterer Anschlag (Wenn kleiner max. Einfahrhöhe) der Stütze gedacht. Der Absatz ist notwendig, dass beim Einfahren der Stütze am unteren Anschlag die Schelle sich nicht an der Dichtung des Standohrs abstützt und diese zerstört sondern am Standrohr selbst.

MMX vs. MM??? Keine Ahnung...

Beste Grüße


----------



## RobG301 (9. Dezember 2012)

Mal ne Frage an die Torque Fahrer! Wie siehts beim EX mit der Tourentauglichkeit aus?
Oder wenn man mal an nem Enduro-Rennen teilnehmen will, oder würdet ihr da das leichtere Strive nehmen?


----------



## rmfausi (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Cuberider,
also ein EX ist von uns noch keiner gefahren, es wurde leider noch nicht ausgeliefert. Der "Vorgänger" des Torque EX ist das Torque, dieses ist
tourentauglich. Es muss dir dabei aber auch klar sein das es keine 10kg Bergziegenrennfeile ist. Also alles gemächlicher, dabei kann man sich länger auf die verdiente/schöne Abfahrt freuen. 

EDIT: Das Strive hat mir von der Sitzposition her nicht gefallen, sackt auch hinten recht stark ein. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (10. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo Cuberider,
> also ein EX ist von uns noch keiner gefahren, es wurde leider noch nicht ausgeliefert. Der "Vorgänger" des Torque EX ist das Torque, dieses ist
> tourentauglich. Es muss dir dabei aber auch klar sein das es keine 10kg Bergziegenrennfeile ist. Also alles gemächlicher, dabei kann man sich länger auf die verdiente/schöne Abfahrt freuen.
> 
> ...



Die 10kg Bergziegenrennfeile will ja auch sicher keiner der sich für ein Torque interessiert! Nur nen Downhill-starkes Enduro, was auch gut bergauf geht und keine 16kg, wie ein Big Bike wiegt!

Denke ich muss mal nach Koblenz (nicht so weit von hier) und mir das mal genauer angucken!


----------



## Joeer (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Cube Rider

Ich bin zwar nicht wirklich der erfahrene Mensch in diesem Bereich, allerdings stand ich vor kurzem auch vor der Entscheidung ob ich mir ein Torque kaufen soll oder nicht. Davor bin ich mit einem 2005'er Steppenwolf Tycoon unterwegs gewesen. Ich hab mir dann zum Testen ein 2010'er Canyon Dropzone gebraucht gekauft, da ich nicht soviel Geld ausgeben wollte, und dann feststellen muss, dass ich das Rad nicht bergauf bewegen kann.

Das Dropzone ist allerdings leicht modifiziert mit einer 2-Fach Xtr Kurbel und hat statt den dicken Downhillreifen bei mir zu Hause herumliegende Nobby Nic bekommen. Ich muss sagen verdammt noch einmal geht das Ding gut bergauf. Also schnell bin ich weder bergauf noch auf der Geraden - aber es kann besser klettern als mein 2005'er Steppenwolf. Bergab ist der Torque meiner Meinung nach auch ein Wahnsinn. Stellen wo ich mit meinem Steppenwolf nicht durchkam sind mit dem Torque ein Lächeln im Gesicht... Die einzige Hürde die ich mit dem Bike habe ist meine Psyche und dass ich einfach noch schiss habe vor etwas felsigeren Abschnitten. Aber das Fahrverhalten ist echt ein Hammer. Ich bin sehr positiv überrascht. Meine ersten beiden Touren mit ca 15-20 km und 900hm konnte ich locker mit dem Dropzone meistern.

Da sollte das neuere Modell  nur besser sein... Noch dazu ist das Dropzone ja eigentlich kein ES Modell sondern ein FRX 

Liebe Grüße Joe


----------



## RobG301 (10. Dezember 2012)

Joeer schrieb:


> Hallo Cube Rider
> 
> Ich bin zwar nicht wirklich der erfahrene Mensch in diesem Bereich, allerdings stand ich vor kurzem auch vor der Entscheidung ob ich mir ein Torque kaufen soll oder nicht. Davor bin ich mit einem 2005'er Steppenwolf Tycoon unterwegs gewesen. Ich hab mir dann zum Testen ein 2010'er Canyon Dropzone gebraucht gekauft, da ich nicht soviel Geld ausgeben wollte, und dann feststellen muss, dass ich das Rad nicht bergauf bewegen kann.
> 
> ...



Bergauf trotz gut 16kg? Das ist ja Big Bike Gewicht! Gut, es ist ja auch eigentlich eins! Hab mir gerade das Aktuelle mal angeguckt! Liest sich von den Specs ja recht gut! 

Oder ist das 10er soviel leichter als das 13er Modell?


----------



## rmfausi (10. Dezember 2012)

Er hat leichtere Reifen aufgezogen (Nobby Nic's) und eine leichte Kurbel verbaut. Ok. Du kannt aber gerne dich hier mal einlesen. Da findest du einiges zum Theme bergauffahren und tourentauglichkeit bei diversen Torque Modellen. Die die ein 2012er FRX fahren z.B. @simdiem sind von der
tourentauglichkeit sehr beeindruckt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## RobG301 (10. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Er hat leichtere Reifen aufgezogen (Nobby Nic's) und eine leichte Kurbel verbaut. Ok. Du kannt aber gerne dich hier mal einlesen. Da findest du einiges zum Theme bergauffahren und tourentauglichkeit bei diversen Torque Modellen. Die die ein 2012er FRX fahren z.B. @_simdiem_ sind von der
> tourentauglichkeit sehr beeindruckt.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Ja schon gesehen! Bei den Nobby Nic's hätte ich dann allerdings bergab, wie er ja auch meint, bisschen Angst was den Grip angeht! Fahre die jetzt auf einem kleinen Cube und da kommen die auch recht zeitig an ihre Grenzen!
Werd mich mal in den Thread einlesen, danke!


----------



## Joeer (10. Dezember 2012)

Ja genau - meines ist aufgrund der Kurbel und Rifen etwas leichter - keine 15kg. Aber ich glaub nicht, dass das eine Kilo mehr mich gestört hätte. Ich bin nichts schnell mit dem Bike, aber ich schaffe es aus eigener Kraft dort raufzukommen, wo ich es bis jetzt auch geschafft habe und bin garnicht mal so angestrengt während dessen... Eventuell spielt da die Droge "neues Spielzeug" noch eine Rolle, aber es fährt echt Super rauf...


----------



## RobG301 (10. Dezember 2012)

Joeer schrieb:


> Ja genau - meines ist aufgrund der Kurbel und Rifen etwas leichter - keine 15kg. Aber ich glaub nicht, dass das eine Kilo mehr mich gestört hätte. Ich bin nichts schnell mit dem Bike, aber ich schaffe es aus eigener Kraft dort raufzukommen, wo ich es bis jetzt auch geschafft habe und bin garnicht mal so angestrengt während dessen... Eventuell spielt da die Droge "neues Spielzeug" noch eine Rolle, aber es fährt echt Super rauf...



Ja dann muss ich wohl echt mal Probe fahren, allein schon wegen dem Platz mit meinen 1,99m wird einem ja eh von fast jedem Rad abgeraten! 

Weil laut Canyon selbst ist ja Strive AL und Torque EX Enduro und letzteres auch Freeride und das FRX Downhill/Freeride! 

Da hilft dann auch die Canyon Beratung nicht, sondern verwirrt eher noch mehr!

Der Beitrag hat mir jetzt ungemein geholfen! Vor allem wenn die Alternative Liteville 601 (Enduro/Freeride) heißt und natürlich ne Ecke mehr kostet!


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Dezember 2012)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Bergauf trotz gut 16kg? Das ist ja Big Bike Gewicht!


Wie verwöhnt die heutige Jugend schon ist  Wir sind vor Jahren noch mit 18kg Böcken die Berge hoch gefahren, weil uns keiner gesagt hat, dass das nicht geht  Außerdem sind 16kg für ein Freeride Bike doch durchaus ok. Dieser Gewichts-Wahn wird manchmal "leicht" übertrieben... ich schaue ja auch auf die Gewichte meiner Parts, aber Funktion und Preis/Leistung sind mir DEUTLICH wichtiger als das Gewicht. Irgendwann fahren alle nur noch mit Carbon und Luftfederung rum  Außerdem: die Geometrie des Rahmens und der Rollwiderstand der Reifen sind für die Tourentauglichkeit VIEL wichtiger als das Gewicht. Lieber 2kg mehr, dafür aber mit passender Geometrie - was beim Torque absolut der Fall ist 




CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja dann muss ich wohl echt mal Probe fahren, allein schon wegen dem Platz mit meinen 1,99m wird einem ja eh von fast jedem Rad abgeraten!


Puh, das könnte wirklich knapp werden. Das Torque ist schon ein recht kompaktes Rad... da hilft echt nur Probesitzen/-fahren.




CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Weil laut Canyon selbst ist ja Strive AL und Torque EX Enduro und letzteres auch Freeride und das FRX Downhill/Freeride!


Diese Einsortierung blendet etwas... die Geometrie ist beim Strive echt ok, aber das Fahrwerk ist Klassen schlechter als das des Torque, absolut nicht vergleichbar! Das Strive ist eher ein AM mit Potential und das Torque ist gleich gut für Enduro wie Freeride. Dabei ist der Einsatzbereich des Torque deutlich breiter, weil man damit auch noch recht gut XC-lastige Touren fahren kann (wenn man nicht gerade mit Lycra-Racing-Presswürsten auf Carbon-Hardtails unterwegs ist) aber in Sachen heftig bergab oder Bikepark mit dem Torque ungleich mehr geht. Ich bin auch mit meinem FRX schon XC-Style Touren gefahren mit durchweg Sattel oben und mit Tempo Trails hoch wie runter bolzen und das lief echt wie's Lottchen


----------



## stromb6 (10. Dezember 2012)

@ CubeRider1986

Wie ich schon im Strive Forum geschrieben habe würde ich wenn du ernsthaft Endurorennen fahren willst kein Torque fahren. Die Endurostrecken sind bergab nicht extrem genug um mit dem Torque auch nur annähernd die Zeit rauszuholen zu können die du bergauf unweigerlich und brutal verlierst.

Ich fahre sowohl das 2012 Vertride als auch das 2012 Strive und bin mit beiden Bikes heuer an die 65000 Hm gefahren. Jedes hat seine Stärken und Schwächen.
Also wenn du nur ein Bike haben willst ist für mich persönlich das Torque das bessere Allroundbike. Wenn du bei den Rennen nur zum Spass mitmachen willst kannst du das auch mit dem Torque, wenn du ernsthaft vorne mitfahren willst nimm ein Strive.


----------



## RobG301 (11. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> @ CubeRider1986
> 
> Wie ich schon im Strive Forum geschrieben habe würde ich wenn du ernsthaft Endurorennen fahren willst kein Torque fahren. Die Endurostrecken sind bergab nicht extrem genug um mit dem Torque auch nur annähernd die Zeit rauszuholen zu können die du bergauf unweigerlich und brutal verlierst.
> 
> ...



Das hieße wenn ich Enduro + Megavalanche fahren will brauch ich ein Torque oder beides und wenn ich nur Endurorennen fahren will das Strive!
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (11. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie verwöhnt die heutige Jugend schon ist  Wir sind vor Jahren noch mit 18kg Böcken die Berge hoch gefahren, weil uns keiner gesagt hat, dass das nicht geht  Außerdem sind 16kg für ein Freeride Bike doch durchaus ok. Dieser Gewichts-Wahn wird manchmal "leicht" übertrieben... ich schaue ja auch auf die Gewichte meiner Parts, aber Funktion und Preis/Leistung sind mir DEUTLICH wichtiger als das Gewicht. Irgendwann fahren alle nur noch mit Carbon und Luftfederung rum  Außerdem: die Geometrie des Rahmens und der Rollwiderstand der Reifen sind für die Tourentauglichkeit VIEL wichtiger als das Gewicht. Lieber 2kg mehr, dafür aber mit passender Geometrie - was beim Torque absolut der Fall ist
> 
> 
> Puh, das könnte wirklich knapp werden. Das Torque ist schon ein recht kompaktes Rad... da hilft echt nur Probesitzen/-fahren.
> ...



Ja klar, ich will nicht wissen was damals mein erstes MTB gewogen hat. Da hab ich mir damals auch keine Gedanken gemacht! Heute schauste ja meist schon nicht nur das es hält, sondern auch nicht zuviel wiegt, aber übertriebener Leichtbau (Carbon-Enduro) und sowas ist auch nicht das Wahre!


----------



## nsc (12. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Diese Einsortierung blendet etwas... die Geometrie ist beim Strive echt ok, aber das Fahrwerk ist Klassen schlechter als das des Torque, absolut nicht vergleichbar! Das Strive ist eher ein AM mit Potential und das Torque ist gleich gut für Enduro wie Freeride.



Liegt der große Unterschied nur an den verbauten Dämpfer und der Gabel, sprich das würde man durch bessere Teile in den Griff bekommen, oder liegt das hauptsächlich am Hinterbau?


----------



## DennisS (12. Dezember 2012)

nsc schrieb:


> Liegt der große Unterschied nur an den verbauten Dämpfer und der Gabel, sprich das würde man durch bessere Teile in den Griff bekommen, oder liegt das hauptsächlich am Hinterbau?



Liegt sowohl am rp23 Dämpfer als auch am Hinterbau !
Das strive trifft Mmn eher den Begriff AM als Enduro !
Mit einem dämpferwechsel wird's vermutl etwas besser aber nicht perfekt 
Beim jimbo von Rose ist es etw besser umgesetzt, aber ein torque ist noch besser !!!


----------



## RobG301 (12. Dezember 2012)

DennisS schrieb:


> Liegt sowohl am rp23 Dämpfer als auch am Hinterbau !
> Das strive trifft Mmn eher den Begriff AM als Enduro !
> Mit einem dämpferwechsel wird's vermutl etwas besser aber nicht perfekt
> Beim jimbo von Rose ist es etw besser umgesetzt, aber ein torque ist noch besser !!!



Vom Federweg passt es ins Enduro rein, aber von der Konzeption ist es eher nen All Mountain Plus!
Der RP23 ist ne Pein! Da müsste dann schon nen Vivid Air oder DHX Air rein vermutlich!

Spricht alles fürs Torque!


----------



## greg12 (12. Dezember 2012)

vivid air wird wahrscheinlich nicht ins strive passen. und selbst wenn, wird aus dem hinterbau immer noch kein endurotauglicher....
man kann ja von den bravos halten was man will, aber bisher gabs keinen einzigen positiven vermerk zur hinterbaufuntkion des strives. die zusätzlichen meinungen hier im forum unterstreichen dies und lassen einfach auf einen schlecht konstruierten hinterbau schliessen- da kann canyon auch mit der guten ausstattung nix mehr rausholen!
-aber gottseidank haben auch andre mütter schöne töchter!


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Dezember 2012)

nsc schrieb:


> Liegt der große Unterschied nur an den verbauten Dämpfer und der Gabel, sprich das würde man durch bessere Teile in den Griff bekommen, oder liegt das hauptsächlich am Hinterbau?


Die Gabel ist ja variabel, das zähle ich nur bedingt ins Gesamtkonzept mit rein... 2013 hat es ja eine Fox 34 Talas oder Float (mit dem unsäglichen CTD-Scheiß, den man nicht mehr vernünftig einstellen kann), ein sinnloser Rückschritt, der das Strive nur weiter in Richtung AM schiebt. 2012 hatten so viel ich weiß alle eine Fox 36 Talas, die ist zwar generell adäquater, aber Talas ist halt mit das schlechteste Federungsprinzip am Markt...! Im Jahr davor hatte zumindest ein Modell (ironischerweise das billigste) eine Lyrik RC2 DH, die ist für Enduro angemessen, ich fahre sie auf 180mm getravelt im Torque FRX, das als Tourenfreerider aufgebaut ist. Die hatte zwar ab Werk das nicht besonders tolle 2-Step Air verbaut, was man aber auf Garantie gegen das deutlich bessere (und wesentlich leichtere) Dualposition Air tauschen lassen konnte.

Der (tote und nach Verwesung stinkende ) Hase ist beim Hinterbau begraben. Dessen Funktion kann man wohl mit einem DHX Air oder Monarch Plus (jeweils mit kleiner Luftkammer!) deutlich verbessern, aber mit einem Torque vergleichbar wird der nie werden...




DennisS schrieb:


> Liegt sowohl am rp23 Dämpfer als auch am Hinterbau !


Einspruch! Der RP23 ist ein sehr guter Dämpfer, eines der besten Produkte im kompletten Portfolio von Fox...! Er passt nur nicht besonders gut zum Strive Hinterbau und sollte, entgegen dem Auslieferungszustand, mit kleiner bzw. nachträglich verkleinerter Luftkammer gefahren werden.




DennisS schrieb:


> Das strive trifft Mmn eher den Begriff AM als Enduro !


Hier stimme ich absolut zu. Die Geo hat ansich echt Potential, aber mit dem Hinterbau wird eben leider einiges verschenkt...


----------



## nsc (12. Dezember 2012)

Danke für Eure Einschätzungen, das mit den Hinterbau ist echt schade da mir das Strive vom Design her eigentlich besser als ein Torque gefällt. Ich denke ich muss nächstes Jahr mal bei Canyon vorbei und Probesitzen und schauen was mir besser passt.

Bin mal gespannt auf die ersten Meinungen und Erfahrungsberichte zum Gapstar!


----------



## stromb6 (12. Dezember 2012)

Naja alles was bis dato so geschrieben wurde kann ich nicht unterstreichen. Da ich hier einer der wenigen bin der beide Bikes fährt, kann ich definitiv sagen, das ein exakt für das Strive umgebauter DHX 5.0 Air mit kleiner Luftkammer den Hinterbau des Strive sehr wohl Enduro tauglich macht.
Wie gesagt es ist begrab noch immer kein Torque, aber es ist auf engen verspielten Trails das wesentlich agilere Bike.
In meinen Augen habe beide Bikes ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Ich bin auch nicht froh über die Entwicklung des Strive im Modelljahr 2013. Den CTD Gabeln und Dämpfer kann ich außer im Race nichts abgewinnen. Verstehe nicht warum Canyon in den anderen Modellen nicht endlich den DHX 5 und 160er RC2 Gabeln verbaut. Wer Bikes in dem Segment fährt der sollte wenigstens die Möglichkeit haben seine Gabel selbst abstimmen zu können. Aber scheinbar sieht Canyon das etwas anders.


----------



## fuschnick (13. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon im Strive Forum geschrieben habe würde ich wenn du ernsthaft Endurorennen fahren willst kein Torque fahren. Die Endurostrecken sind bergab nicht extrem genug um mit dem Torque auch nur annähernd die Zeit rauszuholen zu können die du bergauf unweigerlich und brutal verlierst.


 
Dachte immer bei einem Endurorennen werden nur die Bergab Passagen zeitlich gewertet. Die Zwischenstücke bergauf müssen dagegen nur innerhalb einer Zeit gemacht werden. 

Von daher wäre doch ein Torque mit leichten Aufbau ideal für ein Endurorennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (13. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Naja alles was bis dato so geschrieben wurde kann ich nicht unterstreichen. Da ich hier einer der wenigen bin der beide Bikes fährt, kann ich definitiv sagen, das ein exakt für das Strive umgebauter DHX 5.0 Air mit kleiner Luftkammer den Hinterbau des Strive sehr wohl Enduro tauglich macht.
> Wie gesagt es ist begrab noch immer kein Torque, aber es ist auf engen verspielten Trails das wesentlich agilere Bike.
> In meinen Augen habe beide Bikes ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Ich bin auch nicht froh über die Entwicklung des Strive im Modelljahr 2013. Den CTD Gabeln und Dämpfer kann ich außer im Race nichts abgewinnen. Verstehe nicht warum Canyon in den anderen Modellen nicht endlich den DHX 5 und 160er RC2 Gabeln verbaut. Wer Bikes in dem Segment fährt der sollte wenigstens die Möglichkeit haben seine Gabel selbst abstimmen zu können. Aber scheinbar sieht Canyon das etwas anders.



Ja also wäre das Optimum ein Race mit DHX 5.0 Air oder halt Torque UND Strive 9.0 Race 

Mal schauen, was der Umbau kosten würde!


----------



## stromb6 (13. Dezember 2012)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Dachte immer bei einem Endurorennen werden nur die Bergab Passagen zeitlich gewertet. Die Zwischenstücke bergauf müssen dagegen nur innerhalb einer Zeit gemacht werden.
> 
> Von daher wäre doch ein Torque mit leichten Aufbau ideal für ein Endurorennen.



Wie das Regelwerk für zB die neue Enduro World Series aussehen wird ist bis dato noch nicht bekannt. Aber nur die bergab Stücke zeitlich zu werten wird es wohl nicht spielen, sonst würden dort alle mit DH Bikes an den Start denn sogar damit wäre es dann möglich die Zwischenstücke nur in einer gewissen Zeit zu fahren. Es wäre sonst auch sinnlos Enduro Racebikes mit sperrbaren Gabeln und Dämpfern zu bauen.
Aber laut Chris Ball sollen Anfang 2013 die Regeln stehen, dann werden wir mehr wissen. Der Rennkalender für 2013 steht ja bereits fest.


----------



## Niklas0 (16. Dezember 2012)

Guden!
Bin erst seit heute hier und habe mir soeben mal den thread durchgelesen. da ich nächstes Jahr auch vorhabe mir ein allround bike zu holen habe ich 2 Fragen: 1. Ich hab eben gelesen die Felgen seien beim gapster nicht so gut, stimmt das?? 2. Ich möchte mit dem Rad touren fahren aber auch im bikepark was reißen können (2-3 Meter drops). Kurz: gapster oder strive? Bin mir das ziemlich unschlüssig. Was meint ihr?

LG Niklas


----------



## rmfausi (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde das Torque nehmen und für'n Park einen zweiten LRS kaufen.

Bin mal gespannt wie sich der Charger LRS bei mir macht, muss dann evtl. auch was anderes kaufen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Niklas0 (16. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich das nur könnte. Bin erst 14, das sind 2,3 schon viel viel viel Geld.( eigentlich schon zuviel!) würdest du das torque dann trotzdem empfehlen? Oder halten die Felgen keine Sprünge,whips etc

LG Niklas


----------



## stromb6 (16. Dezember 2012)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das nur könnte. Bin erst 14, das sind 2,3 schon viel viel viel Geld.( eigentlich schon zuviel!) würdest du das torque dann trotzdem empfehlen? Oder halten die Felgen keine Sprünge,whips etc
> 
> LG Niklas



Nimm das Gap. Da du ja mit 14 keine 90kg auf die Waage bringen wirst hält der LRS auch im Bikepark. Und so schlecht sind die SunRingle LRS nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (16. Dezember 2012)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen bin sie noch nicht gefahren. Du bist aber sicher leichter und definitiv jünger als ich. Wie gesagt mal abwarten wie sie sich machen. Klar ist 2.300 viel Geld, auch für mich. Ich bin das 2012er Torque in Willingen probegefahren, mir hat es wie Deckel auf Topf gepasst. Das 2013er ist von der Geo ein bisschen verändert worden aber nichts gravierendes, darum sollte es immer noch passen. Wenn du die Sprünge und Whips relativ sauber springst, warum sollten das nicht klappen.

Andere Mütter haben aber auch schöne Töchter (z.B. YT Wicked 160 od. Radon Swoop 7.0). Das Swoop gefällt mir persönlich besser als das Wicked.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## longsome (16. Dezember 2012)

mit 14 schon so ne kiste, geil! 
ist das torque dann dein einziges mtb?


----------



## Niklas0 (16. Dezember 2012)

Nice! Vielen vielen dank! Ihr habt mir echt bei meiner Entscheidung weitergeholfen.. diese wird wahrscheinlich auf das Gap fallen  

LG Niklas


----------



## Niklas0 (16. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## fuschnick (17. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Wie das Regelwerk für zB die neue Enduro World Series aussehen wird ist bis dato noch nicht bekannt. Aber nur die bergab Stücke zeitlich zu werten wird es wohl nicht spielen, sonst würden dort alle mit DH Bikes an den Start denn sogar damit wäre es dann möglich die Zwischenstücke nur in einer gewissen Zeit zu fahren. Es wäre sonst auch sinnlos Enduro Racebikes mit sperrbaren Gabeln und Dämpfern zu bauen.
> Aber laut Chris Ball sollen Anfang 2013 die Regeln stehen, dann werden wir mehr wissen. Der Rennkalender für 2013 steht ja bereits fest.


 

Schau dir bitte mal das Höhenprofil der sechs Wertungen der Mad East Enduro an. Hier geht es insgesamt 700hm bergab. Bergauf sind es wahsinnige 19.

http://www.madmission.de/mad-east-challenge-500/infos/mad-east-enduro/

Du sprichtst von der World Series?? Ich glaube nicht dass da CubeAirmatic mitfahren will... abgesehen davon, dürften die Höhenprofile nicht anders aussehen.

Enduro Race Bikes  schönes Marketing  Insgesamt musst du halt schon viel hm bergauf strampeln, daher eignet sich kein DH.


----------



## RobG301 (17. Dezember 2012)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Schau dir bitte mal das Höhenprofil der sechs Wertungen der Mad East Enduro an. Hier geht es insgesamt 700hm bergab. Bergauf sind es wahsinnige 19.
> 
> http://www.madmission.de/mad-east-challenge-500/infos/mad-east-enduro/
> 
> ...



Ja, aber nen EX ist ja kein Downhiller, nur was schwerer als nen Strive! Also die perfekte eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es halt nicht! Irgendwie muss man immer Kompromisse machen.
Spricht immer mehr fürs Torque auch wegen meinem Gewicht, weil ich nicht nachher noch extra viel Geld für den Umbau auf nen anderen Dämpfer ins Strive stecken will!


----------



## fuschnick (17. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich geschrieben dass es ein DH ist?

Das bezog sich darauf.. 



stromb6 schrieb:


> , sonst würden dort alle mit DH Bikes an den Start denn sogar damit wäre es dann möglich die Zwischenstücke nur in einer gewissen Zeit zu fahren. .


 
aber ich glaub ich lasse es bleiben.


----------



## stromb6 (17. Dezember 2012)

Das Superenduro in Finale Ligure hatte 1600HM und 50 km zu absolvieren. Klar waren im Jahr 2012 die Zeiten für die Verbindungsetappen sehr großzügig bemessen, jedoch soll sich das 2013 ändern. Aber schau dir mal die Siegerbikes in Finale an. Das sind alles Enduro Rennfeilen mit weit unter 13kg. 
Denn auch auf den Trails die ja so wie beim Mad East gerademal 11-12% Gefälle im Durchschnitt haben musst du dort ordentlich pedalieren um ne gute Zeit zu fahren. Zumindest war es in Finale so. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10...ehepunkt-an-der-ligurischen-kueste-fotostory/

Es gibt im Moment viele verschiedene Enduro Rennen und alle haben unterschiedliche Austragungsvarianten. Bei einigen darf besichtigt und trainiert werden, bei anderen muss unbesichtigt gefahren werden einige haben kaum Verbindungsetappen mit vielen Höhenmetern andere wieder schon usw.
Ich möchte auf jeden Fall kein 15kg Bike hier den ganzen Tag von einer WP zur nächsten bewegen müssen. Die Kraft wird dir auf der WP fehlen. 

Aber zum Glück interessieren mich Rennen einen feuchten ... und ich fahre zu meinem Vergnügen. So kann ich auch dort fahren wo andere nur mit Bergschuhen hinkommen. Dafür ist da Torque EX der absolute Hammer. Ich kann noch rauf fahren wo andere ihre DH Waffeln schon lange schieben und komm trotzdem überall hinunter.

Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage drei Bikes zu besitzen und such mir mein Gerät je nach dem aus was ich fahren will. Im Bikepark würde ich weder Torque noch Strive fahren da  mein Demo dort beide gnadenlos versägt. Und bei einem Enduro Rennen würde ich das Strive fahren. Das soll jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## stromb6 (17. Dezember 2012)

Da ist noch ein Bericht aus 2011

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/10...nale-ligure-erlebnisbericht-von-max-schumann/


----------



## fuschnick (17. Dezember 2012)

wir sind uns da schon recht einig, aber ich war verwirrt da du meintest man verliert bergauf so viel an Zeit mit dem Torque. Wie gesagt gemessen wird hauptsächlich bergab und wenn du dich gut erholst hast du mit mehr Potential am Bike bestimmt einen Vorteil.

Das optimale Bike für dieses Rennen ist es bestimmt erst mal nicht. Ich glaube aber der Rahmen könnte eine sehr gute Grundlage sein, und abgesehen davon hatte CubeRider anfangs nur gefragt ob man mit dem Torque auch noch berghoch fahren kann und auch am Rennen teilnehmen kann. Und das würde ich definitiv mit ja beantworten. Es hat auch bestimmt nicht jeder drei Räder und kann sich auch keine der 13kg Sieger Renn Feilen aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ja stimm dir da zu. Das Torque EX ist ja wie ich schon geschrieben hab in meinen Augen das bessere Gesamtpaket, vor allem für Leute die nur ein einziges Bike haben wollen.
Ich würde mein Vertride um nichts in der Welt hergeben. Das Ding läuft absolut problemlos und es macht ne menge Laune Wanderer auf ihrem Weg zum Berggipfel damit zu erschrecken. Es ist absolut tourentauglich und auch für Enduro Rennen geeignet.

Es ist nur mit dem Strive wesentlich weniger anstrengend längere Touren zu fahren.
Ich kann dir als Vergleich nur meinen Hometrail um den Wörthersee anbieten. Der hat 2200hm auf einer Länge von 65km. Da bin ich mit dem Strive um über 35 Minuten schneller als mit dem Vertride.

Mal sehen vielleicht kann ich mich ja mal zu so einem Enduro Rennen durchringen, ist sicher interessant mal eines live zu erleben oder dran teilzunehmen.


----------



## Jake_rides (18. Dezember 2012)

Hi!

Bin brandneu hier und habe auch ernsthaft Interesse an einem Torque EX, vorrangig am Gapstar!
Was haltet ihr vom verbauten LRS? Bike-Park tauglich? Nicht, dass ich schon so weit wäre, dass ich dazu neigen würde, Material an seine Grenzen bringen, aber grundsätzlich will ich es in Zukunft schon krachen lassen 

Gruß, Jake


----------



## Jason13 (18. Dezember 2012)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Bin brandneu hier und habe auch ernsthaft Interesse an einem Torque EX, vorrangig am Gapstar!
> Was haltet ihr vom verbauten LRS? Bike-Park tauglich? Nicht, dass ich schon so weit wäre, dass ich dazu neigen würde, Material grundsätzlich an seine Grenzen bringen, aber ich grundsätzlich will ich es in Zukunft schon krachen lassen
> ...



Ich hab nen anderen bestellt  
Spank stiffy mit sapim x-rays und acros .75FR naben


----------



## rmfausi (18. Dezember 2012)

Der Laufradsatz hört sich gut/sinnvoll an.  In schwarz oder bunt? Welche Farbkombi wird das Torque?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (18. Dezember 2012)

Felge weiss, naben schwarz, hell grüne nippel, schwarze Speichen und am ventilloch 2 weiße (= sieht bestimmt fett aus am Gapstar


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. Dezember 2012)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Felge weiss, naben schwarz, hell grüne nippel, schwarze Speichen und am ventilloch 2 weiße (= sieht bestimmt fett aus am Gapstar


 
Dann noch nen roter Decalsatz und es ist ein astreiner Kanarienvogel!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jason13 (18. Dezember 2012)

Wieso, die Farben tauchen alles am Rad auf... Das sind alle dran und keine andere, also passt es, ich stell n Foto rein wenn ich die habe, dann kannst neu urteilen


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. Dezember 2012)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Wieso, die Farben tauchen alles am Rad auf... Das sind alle dran und keine andere, also passt es, ich stell n Foto rein wenn ich die habe, dann kannst neu urteilen


 
Hee...Witzchen gemacht...wird schon top aussehen...weiter oben siehste meine Farbkombi...ich war weniger mutig...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jason13 (18. Dezember 2012)

Und das beste is der LRS kommt von Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (18. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Ja stimm dir da zu. Das Torque EX ist ja wie ich schon geschrieben hab in meinen Augen das bessere Gesamtpaket, vor allem für Leute die nur ein einziges Bike haben wollen.
> Ich würde mein Vertride um nichts in der Welt hergeben. Das Ding läuft absolut problemlos und es macht ne menge Laune Wanderer auf ihrem Weg zum Berggipfel damit zu erschrecken. Es ist absolut tourentauglich und auch für Enduro Rennen geeignet.
> 
> Es ist nur mit dem Strive wesentlich weniger anstrengend längere Touren zu fahren.
> ...



Von den Komponenten ist das Vertride erste Wahl, nur die Fox Teile stören mich etwas! Nicht wegen der Funktion, mehr wegen der Folgekosten (Wartung), die wie sicher nicht nur ich finde bei Fox ne Frechheit ist im Vergleich zu Rock Shox!

Aber naja hilft nur beides verkaufen und sich nen Vivid Air und ne Lyrik RC2DH dranbauen (lassen).

Taugt der Crossmax SX Laufradsatz denn wenigstens? Oder war der bisher am Vertride nicht dran?


----------



## Niklas0 (18. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute .,
Ich bin auch skeptisch bei dem laufradsatz vom gapster (Sun ringle charger comp) .
 Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem lrs? Ich möchte damit schon auch im bikepark rumcruisen (Max 3 Meter drops) ich wiege 70kg. Wird der lrs auch mal 2-3jahre halten? (Max 5mal im Jahr im bikepark)

.LG niklas


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. Dezember 2012)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Hey Leute .,
> Ich bin auch skeptisch bei dem laufradsatz vom gapster (Sun ringle charger comp) .
> Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem lrs? Ich möchte damit schon auch im bikepark rumcruisen (Max 3 Meter drops) ich wiege 70kg. Wird der lrs auch mal 2-3jahre halten? (Max 5mal im Jahr im bikepark)
> 
> .LG niklas


 

Ich habe laut Aussage Canyon ab diese Woche noch einen LRS rumliegen...kannst ihn günstig erwerben, falls Du Sorge hast! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Niklas0 (18. Dezember 2012)

Das ist ja das Problem bei soviel Geld wollte ich mir eigentlich nicht nach einem Jahr einen neuen kaufen, außer er ist schon extrem günstig und gut.  Kann zu meiner Frage noch jemand eine Meinung bzw Erfahrung sagen? Danke für deine schnelle Rückmeldung!

LG Niklas


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Dezember 2012)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> 1. Ich hab eben gelesen die Felgen seien beim gapster nicht so gut, stimmt das?? 2. Ich möchte mit dem Rad touren fahren aber auch im bikepark was reißen können (2-3 Meter drops). Kurz: gapster oder strive?


1. Was sind "gute" Felgen? Das ist so eine Frage wie "was ist ein gutes Auto" oder "was ist eine schöne Farbe"...!  Man muss das immer in Relation zu dem sehen, was man davon erwartet bzw. was man damit machen will. Die schlechten Töne über den Charger LRS kommen ja u. A. von mir... ich finde die LRS einfach technisch nicht passend für ein Torque, da er meiner Meinung nach unterdimensioniert ist, in Relation zu den sonstigen technischen Daten ist das Gewicht sehr hoch und noch dazu sind sie qualitativ echt nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Daher würde ICH so einen LRS direkt ungefahren verkaufen, das ist aber nur MEINE Meinung...
2. Wenn Bikepark ein Thema ist, ist das Strive definitiv die falsche Wahl. Also in dem Fall ganz klar Torque!




Niklas0 schrieb:


> ... Sprünge,whips etc ...


Sprünge ansich sind ja nicht unbedingt ein Problem... Landen im "Gemüse" (Steine, Wurzeln...), schief landen, ohne abzufedern in Flat klatschen sind z. B. Sachen, die Laufräder quälen. Whips vorm Landen nicht wieder gerade ziehen geht übrigens brutal auf die Lager von Hinterbau und Nabe, da die für Belastungen in der Richtung nicht ausgelegt sind... das sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten und die Lager regelmäßig checken.




CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Also die perfekte eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es halt nicht! Irgendwie muss man immer Kompromisse machen.


Richtig. Wenn man sowas wie eine Wollmilchsau will, muss man halt überlegen, wo man am ehesten Kompromisse machen kann und wie man für sich so nahe wie möglich ans Optimum kommt. Für mich ist das bisher das 2012er FRX in meinem recht individuellen Aufbau. Das ist schon sehr sehr nahe an dem, was ich für den optimalen Kompromiss halte. 




Jake_rides schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom verbauten LRS? Bike-Park tauglich? Nicht, dass ich schon so weit wäre, dass ich dazu neigen würde, Material grundsätzlich an seine Grenzen bringen, aber ich grundsätzlich will ich es in Zukunft schon krachen lassen


Ähm, hast du den Thread zufällig schon mal überflogen...? Dürfte eines der Hauptthemen gewesen sein  Ich persönlich halte den LRS für regelmäßiges Bikeparkfahren (je nach Fahrergewicht und Fahrstil) schon für recht grenzwertig.




Jason13 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen anderen bestellt
> Spank stiffy mit sapim x-rays und acros .75FR naben


Für etwas in der Größenordnung wird den meisten das nötige Kleigeld fehlen bzw. die Bereitschaft, so viel für einen LRS auszugeben...! 




Jason13 schrieb:


> Felge weiss, naben schwarz, hell grüne nippel, schwarze Speichen und am ventilloch 2 weiße


Ohje, das dürfte für meinen Geschmack so ziemlich die am wenigsten schöne Möglichkeit sein, diesen LRS aufzubauen  Ok, ich finde weiße Felgen generell nicht schön und 2 Kontrastspeichen, vor allem wenn sie weiß sind, sieht für mich irgendwie "kindisch" aus...
Nicht persönlich nehmen!  Muss ja dir gefallen.




Jason13 schrieb:


> Und das beste is der LRS kommt von Thomas


Na wenigsten das


----------



## Niklas0 (18. Dezember 2012)

Danke smubob für die ausführliche Antwort hat mir echt geholfen!

LG niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja eben, is schon recht teuer, aber was will man machen  und ja Farbe wird mir wohl gefallen  ich hoffe ich bekomme den schnell  aber soll ja auch echt porno sein der LRS  und ich will endlich das Rad haben! Keinen Bock mehr auf warten


----------



## stromb6 (18. Dezember 2012)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Taugt der Crossmax SX Laufradsatz denn wenigstens? Oder war der bisher am Vertride nicht dran?



Da ist ein DT Swiss EX 1750 dran gewesen. Ich mag keine Mavic Systemlaufräder. Wenn dir da ne Speiche flöten geht kannst den Bikeurlaub abbrechen. Bei meinem 2010er Crossmax SX hatte ich in einem Jahr vier defekte Klinken.
Ich fahre jetzt lauter DT 240s Naben mit ZTR Flow Felgen. Spart dir jedesmal Bremsen neu einstellen beim Laufradwechsel. Und alle Naben umgebaut auf den 36 Zahn Star Ratchet Satz. Nur fürs Strive hab ich noch den Sun Charger Pro LRS. Der hält eigentlich erstaunlich gut. Aber auch der wird nächste Saison einem dritten DT240s mit Flow EX weichen.

Also die Wartungskosten bei meinen Fox Federelementen halten sich in Grenzen. Da ich das Service selbst mache fallen nur die Kosten für die Mats   an. Ich hatte mit meinen Fox Gabeln noch keine Probleme, fahre die Dinger meistens zwei Saisonen, dann werden sie getauscht. Bei meinen Rock Shox Gabeln hat noch keine eine ganze Saison überlebt. Daher hab ich derzeit nur eine Rock Shox Gabel an meinen Bikes. Die war leider auch schon nach nur 10 Fahrstunden im Arsch, wurde zwar zum normalen Service Preis komplett getauscht, aber 10 Fahrstunden sollte ne Downhill Gabel eigentlich ohne Probleme überstehen.


----------



## Niklas0 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was du mit deinen Rock Shox Gabeln machst, aber ich fahr die '12 Argyle an meinem Dirt und das ist nicht sehr schonend.. Fährst du profssionell Rennen oder warum verrecken die bei dir so schnell? 

LG Niklas


----------



## stromb6 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ka ich glaub ich hab einfach nur Pech mit Rock Shox. Ich fahr keine Rennen aber ich fahr halt extrem viel. Zwei mal hatte ich nach kurzer Zeit ausgeschlagene Buchsen. Bei der Boxxer nach nur 10 Std. Die haben gleich die gesamte Boxxer WC Keronit getauscht. Es wurden immer alle Schäden auf Garantie behoben, aber es nervt halt wenn mitten in der Saison die Gabel für einige Wochen weg ist.
Mal sehen vielleicht teste ich im Strive nächstes Jahr eine Lyrik. Irgendwann muss meine Pechsträne ja zu Ende gehen. Eine Boxxer werd ich definitiv nicht mehr fahren, im nächsten DH kommt wieder eine Fox zum Einsatz.


----------



## Niklas0 (18. Dezember 2012)

jaja Pech mit den bikes mitten in der Saison, das kenn ich  Lyrik hab ich oft gehört die sei sehr stabil und gut! Gib dann mal nächstes Jahr eine Rückmeldung wenn du sie wirklich testest!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Dezember 2012)

@ Niklas: gerne!

@ Jason13: Das mit dem Warten kenne ich... ich habe die Tage endlich meine LEV bekommen, die ich im August bestelt habe. 




Niklas0 schrieb:


> ich fahr die '12 Argyle an meinem Dirt und das ist nicht sehr schonend.


Ein Fahrrad heißt nicht "Dirt", niemals.




stromb6 schrieb:


> Ka ich glaub ich hab einfach nur Pech mit Rock Shox.


Richtig. Das kann dir bei JEDER anderen Gabel genau so passieren... wenn ich mir überlege, was in meinem Bekanntenkreis schon Leute mit MZ, Fox, Suntour... Probleme hatten 
Ich habe meine (erste) Lyrik damals relativ direkt nach deren Markteinführung gekauft. Ich habe, wenn ich das alles als eine Gabel rechne (was nicht stimmt, da im Laufe der ganzen Geschichte die Gabel 2 Mal komplett ausgetauscht und 1 Mal von 2-Step auf U-Turn gewandelt wurde) die Gabel innerhalb ~1 Jahr ca. 8-9 Mal eingeschickt. Ich hatte quasi ALLE Fehler, die die Gabel zeigen konnte: 2-Step ohne Funktion, 2-Step abgesackt, MiCo ohne Funktion, Buchsenspiel im Auslieferungszustand (so stark, dass man es beim Bremsen gespürt und gehört (!!) hat), teilweise auch mehrere Fehler kombiniert. Ich hatte dann ab einem Punkt überlegt, ob ich die Gabel gegen eine 55 ETA/ATA oder irgendwas anderes ersetze, aber da eine Absenkung für mich zwingend an Bord sein sollte und ich so eine Krankheit wie eine Talas oder Durolux nicht fahren wollte, gab es einfach keine andere Gabel am Markt, die mit der Lyrik U-Turn auch nur annähernd vergleichbar gewesen wäre. Also entschloss ich mich, als nur noch die MiCo-Probleme übrig waren (da war die Gabel ja schon auf U-Turn gewandelt), diese von einem Tuner beheben zu lassen - und ich habe es nie bereut!  Mit der Gabel bin ich dann so einige Jahre gefahren, bevor ich sie zuerst auf 170mm und später auf 180 + MiCo DH sowie tapered Schaft umgebaut habe. So fahre ich sie noch jetzt und es gibt bis jetzt immer noch keine Gabel, die 180mm Stahlfederperformance + 45mm Absenkung/Verstellung bei 2,45kg und für mich gut ausreichender Steifigkeit bietet. Ich werde die Gabel sicher noch seeeeehr lange fahren...


----------



## Niklas0 (18. Dezember 2012)

Man kanns auch zu genau nehmen  und, ja ich werde mein Rad nie wieder dirt nennen. Ich taufe es auf den Namen "schanzenrad"


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich kriege einfach nur Augen-/Ohrenkrebs, wenn Leute ihre Räder "Dirt" oder "DH" nennen... die Lycra-Fraktion fährt ja auch nicht auf "Renn"s oder "Marathon"s rum


----------



## Niklas0 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo? Das erspart mir 0,001 Sekunden beim reden bzw tippen 0,001 sek um mehr zu biken![Ironie off]


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich darf eigentlich gar nix sagen, ich rede auch oft etwas kryptisch  Wenn ich im Dialekt loslege, würden mich viele eh nur fragend anglotzen 


*Back to topic:* Wann wird hier denn endlich mal das erste Foto gepostet...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (19. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> *Back to topic:* Wann wird hier denn endlich mal das erste Foto gepostet...?


 
Smubob...halte Dich zurück!!

Beste Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (19. Dezember 2012)

Wir haben doch eh nur Katalogfotos und die Katalogbildkasse ist schon übervoll. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Dezember 2012)

Mein Mitleid ist mit euch...! Gab's denn zwischenzeitlich neue Hiobsbotschaften oder bestehen noch Chancen, dass die ersten EX es noch unter den Weihnachtsbaum schaffen?


----------



## Nieke (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich fühle mich langsam wie beim Arzt. Man fragt 5 und bekommt 5 verschiedene Meinungen  "Mein" Berater am Telefon meinte gerade eben, dass ich die Hoffnung für diese Woche nicht aufgeben sollte. 
Aber irgendwie hört jeder von uns was anderes....


----------



## rmfausi (19. Dezember 2012)

KW 51 is state of the Art. Im Wartezimmer nachzulesen 

Gruß Rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Jason13 (19. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> KW 51 is state of the Art. Im Wartezimmer nachzulesen
> 
> Gruß Rmfausi
> 
> ...



Ja bei dir vllt  zu mir hieß es das das die Woche nix wird.


----------



## Nieke (19. Dezember 2012)

@Jason13 Hast du das schriftlich, dass es diese Woche nichts mehr wird. Oder wurde es dir mündlich mitgeteilt?


----------



## Jason13 (19. Dezember 2012)

Mündlich, und jeder hört was anderes...


----------



## Niklas0 (19. Dezember 2012)

ja Canyon ist mit den lieferterminen etwas, Naja sagen wir mal unpünktlich. Mein Vater hatte Glück bei ihm stand der karton pünktlich vor der Tür. aber alle anderen die ich kenne hatten auch probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (19. Dezember 2012)

Nieke schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich langsam wie beim Arzt. Man fragt 5 und bekommt 5 verschiedene Meinungen  "Mein" Berater am Telefon meinte gerade eben, dass ich die Hoffnung für diese Woche nicht aufgeben sollte.
> Aber irgendwie hört jeder von uns was anderes....


 

Es stirbt sich mit Hoffnung auf Spontanheilung auch angenehmer. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte immer Glück, aber ich habe auch jeweils nur in den Sparbuch-Wochen bestellt, da kann wenig unvorhergesehenes passieren 




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Es stirbt sich mit Hoffnung auf Spontanheilung auch angenehmer. ;-)


Oha, hier wird schon der Galgenhumor ausgepackt... dann mal frohes Sterben!


----------



## Jason13 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich ruf gleich nochmal an und frage


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. Dezember 2012)

KW3...war die Aussage von vor 10 min.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jason13 (19. Dezember 2012)

Die aktuellste Meldung ist das das erst KW3 was wird... Wegen fehlen einer hauptkomponente und der konnte auch nicht sagen welche... Eine Entschädigung wird es geben, aber er weiss auch nicht was. Ich hab langsam echt keine Lust mehr. 
Bezieht sich aufs gapstar L in grün


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Dezember 2012)

Ist ja fast klar, dass es sich jetzt, WENN es sich verzögert, auch gleich um 2-3 Wochen verschiebt. Nächste und übernächste Woche haben halt ein Haufen Leute Urlaub, da läuft einiges nur auf halber Flamme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nieke (19. Dezember 2012)

Ist ja nicht so als ob ich mir Urlaub genommen hätte und mit dem Bike über Silvester weg wollte. MIST!


----------



## rmfausi (19. Dezember 2012)

Dann wirds also doch ein 2013er Rädl.  Bin dann mal auf die Mail morgen gespannt. Wollen wir vielleicht ein lustiges Ratespiel veranstalten was die Entschädigung sein wird? 

Dann habe ich also auch gleich im neuen Jahr mächtig Spass im Wald mit meinem Hardtail. War heute wieder klasse. An der Tür hatten vorhin zwei Wildschweinchen geklingelt.


Gruß rmfausi


----------



## bike_dude (19. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich hatte immer Glück, aber ich habe auch jeweils nur in den Sparbuch-Wochen bestellt, da kann wenig unvorhergesehenes passieren


Was und Wann sind Sparbuch-Wochen?

Gibts bei Canyon überhaupt  traditionell ReduziertePreise-Aktionen (abgesehen vom ausverkauf am Ende des Jahres)?

Zu Weihnachten gibts anscheined ja keine besondere Rabattaktion.


----------



## rmfausi (19. Dezember 2012)

Die Sparbuch Wochen sind im September also zum Saisonende da gibts nochmal Prozente auf die "alten" Räder. Am Ende des Jahres gibts normalerweise die neuen Räder.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (19. Dezember 2012)

Vllt gibt ja ne Geld Gutschrift also Entschädigung


----------



## rmfausi (19. Dezember 2012)

Hi Jason13,
das glaube ich nicht. Vielleicht gibts einen Satz extra Schäuche oder einen zweiten Canyon Drehmomentschlüssel falls der erste nicht dabei ist oder kaputt geht. Villeicht auch extra Canyon Sticker für die Garage oder Heckklappe am Auto. Eine Dose WD-40 für/gegen das Knacken/Knarzen im Hinterbau od. Tretlager wären auch eine Option. Vielleicht machen sie auch das doofe schwarze Kunstoffteil (Kettenfänger) hinter dem Ritzelpaket an der Nabe weg, dann müssen wir das wenigstens nicht mehr machen.

Ich lass mich da ganz von Canyon überraschen, meine Erwartungen sind
in alle Richtungen offen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (19. Dezember 2012)

Sowas fände ich etwas unangemessen, das sind ja max 5 Euro... Das kann für 5 extra Wochen wohl nur ein Scherz sein...


----------



## rmfausi (19. Dezember 2012)

Wart mal ab was rauskommt. Ein 40 teiliges Haushaltsset kann auch nur eine Schachtel Streichhölzer sein.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (19. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> wart mal ab was rauskommt. Ein 40 teiliges haushaltsset kann auch nur eine schachtel streichhölzer sein.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Ja das stimmt


----------



## bike_dude (19. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Die Sparbuch Wochen sind im September also zum Saisonende da gibts nochmal Prozente auf die "alten" Räder. Am Ende des Jahres gibts normalerweise die neuen Räder.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Ende der Saison hätte es besser getroffen war zumindest gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thenewtut (20. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

klinke mich an dieser Stelle auch mal ein um mir die Wartezeit etwas zu vertreiben! 

Muss vorab schon mal sagen dass ich von Anfang an leider nicht an die versprochenen Lieferzeiten geglaubt hab, bin dafür von Canyon schon zu oft enttäuscht worden (Zumindest war es bei mir der Vergangenheit 2x so) ! Ärgerlich ists jedes mal wieder!


Happy Waiting


----------



## stromb6 (20. Dezember 2012)

Bei allen Entschädigungen die ich erhalten habe handelte es sich immer um eine 20 Euro Gutschrift. Kann natürlich auch sein das der Versand gratis ist bei euren Bikes, oder das erste Service gratis ist. Also eine andere Entschädigung habe ich von Canyon noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Jason13 (20. Dezember 2012)

Bei meinem strive und den falschen/kaputten Dämpfern habe ich nen 100 Euro Gutschein bekommen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (20. Dezember 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Bei allen Entschädigungen die ich erhalten habe handelte es sich immer um eine 20 Euro Gutschrift. Kann natürlich auch sein das der Versand gratis ist bei euren Bikes, oder das erste Service gratis ist. Also eine andere Entschädigung habe ich von Canyon noch nie erlebt.


 

Das würde auch zur sofortigen Insolvenz führen bei den Mengen an Fristbrüchen! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## bike_dude (20. Dezember 2012)

So jetzt festhalten, es gibt gute Bilder zum 2013er Rahmen:

http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...80&start=30&ndsp=38&ved=1t:429,r:52,s:0,i:250


----------



## h4wk (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo in die Runde,
Habe mir die letzten 10 Seiten mal in ruhe durchgelesen... irgendwie scheinen sich ja die meisten für das Gapster zu interessieren.
Ich persönlich suche ein Rad das bergab ein bisschen mehr Reserven hat, bergauf jedoch nicht allzu träge ist (es sollen auch mal 2000+ HM finden Alpen problemlos drin sein...) bisher fahre ich ein Stevens Glide und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach was neuem. Ausgeguckt habe ich mir das Alpinist. Passt das grob oder sollte ich mich eher in Richtung Strive umsehen? Bikeparks und Co sowie größere Drops sind für mich überhaupt kein Thema...
Was sagt ihr denn allem ein zum Aufbau des Alpinist so Preis-Leistungs-technisch?
Grüße


----------



## thenewtut (20. Dezember 2012)

> (es sollen auch mal 2000+ HM finden Alpen problemlos drin sein...)



Ich denke das der Name beim Alpinist doch Programm sein sollte,...


----------



## Niklas0 (20. Dezember 2012)

..Ich empfehle dir eher das Strive, wenn du nicht so der große Jumper bist. Das Strive hat seine Vorteile bergauf, das Torque bergab und bei Sprüngen. Im Gegensatz zu einem AM bzw Tourer lässt sich mit dem Strive auch gut bergab fahren. Für deinen Einsatz ist das strive meiner Meinung nach das Beste. 

Ride on Niklas


----------



## rmfausi (20. Dezember 2012)

Hat schon jemand die Lieferterminvertröstemail bekommen?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (20. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Lieferterminvertröstemail bekommen?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Nö, noch nich... Würde ich auch sofort schreiben bei meiner Laune


----------



## speichenquaeler (20. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Lieferterminvertröstemail bekommen?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



ja...KW3...dieses Mal


----------



## rmfausi (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe noch nix. Es kam nur die Mail mit "Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr".

Vielleicht klappts bei mir noch, habe schwarz/rot bestellt und nicht weiß/grün in M. 


Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Dezember 2012)

bike_dude schrieb:


> Was und Wann sind Sparbuch-Wochen?
> 
> Gibts bei Canyon überhaupt  traditionell ReduziertePreise-Aktionen (abgesehen vom ausverkauf am Ende des Jahres)?


Genau das meinte ich. Die Bikes (die ich jeweils gekauft habe) waren da um 10% billiger, was meiner Vorgehensweise fast nur den Rahmen zu behalten natürlich sehr entgegenkam  Beim ersten war es ein relativer Spontankauf (ich war eigentlich am 2010er interessiert, aber das günstigere 2009er war mir dann doch lieber), jetzt beim FRX habe ich schon länger draufhin gehofft, dass meine Wunschfarbe- und Größe zum Sparbuch noch verfügbar ist.


Zu den Spekulationen um die Entschädigung: es gab wohl auch schon mal Bikebrillen, ich glaube sogar von Oakley... lasst euch überraschen!


----------



## bike_dude (20. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich. Die Bikes (die ich jeweils gekauft habe) waren da um 10% billiger, was meiner Vorgehensweise fast nur den Rahmen zu behalten natürlich sehr entgegenkam  Beim ersten war es ein relativer Spontankauf (ich war eigentlich am 2010er interessiert, aber das günstigere 2009er war mir dann doch lieber), jetzt beim FRX habe ich schon länger draufhin gehofft, dass meine Wunschfarbe- und Größe zum Sparbuch noch verfügbar ist.
> 
> 
> Zu den Spekulationen um die Entschädigung: es gab wohl auch schon mal Bikebrillen, ich glaube sogar von Oakley... lasst euch überraschen!


Alles klar ja da war ich mir ned sicher ob du des damit meinst.
Ja beim Gapstar is mir des warten zu riskant  , scheinen doch viele zu zuschlagen bei der Dämpfer/Gabel Kombi zu dem Preis


----------



## rmfausi (20. Dezember 2012)

bike_dude schrieb:


> Ja beim Gapstar is mir des warten zu riskant  , scheinen doch viele zu zuschlagen bei der Dämpfer/Gabel Kombi zu dem Preis



Mit warten habe ich es dieses Jahr auch beim Trailflow 2012 probiert und bin leer ausgegangen. So ca. 5 Wochen vorm Sparbuch war meine Rahmengröße ausverkauft.  Im Nachinein bin ich aber froh drum, es sind keine Fox Elemente dran und eine Hammerschmitt evtl. auch verkauft werden mußte.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (21. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Mit warten habe ich es dieses Jahr auch beim Trailflow 2012 probiert und bin leer ausgegangen. So ca. 5 Wochen vorm Sparbuch war meine Rahmengröße ausverkauft.  Im Nachinein bin ich aber froh drum, es sind keine Fox Elemente dran und eine Hammerschmitt evtl. auch verkauft werden mußte.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Ja wenn du L brauchst, kannste so ne Spekulation eh vergessen!

Entweder vorher schon ausverkauft oder direkt weg, weil es nur ne Hand voll in den nicht so gängigen Rahmengrößen gibt!


----------



## rmfausi (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte M gebraucht, also selbst Schuld. Das ist von mir als Lebenserfahrung abgehagt. 

Heute habe ich von Canyon einen Din A4 Umschlag bekommen mit einem
Schreiben das ab KW3 ausgeliefert wird. Sie bedauern auch die Wartezeit und wollen schnelltmöglich das Fahrrad ausliefern. Als Trostpflaster war auch ein Canyon Buff
beigelegt.  Für mich ist die Reaktion von Canyon in Ordnung und ausreichend.
Klar, ich habe auch keinen Urlaub mit dem neuen Rad gebucht, was mich schon ziemlich ärgern würde. Das Wetter tut auch sein übriges, da putze ich lieber mein Hardtail als ein nagelneues Torque.  
Dann warte ich mal "entspannt" die KW3 ab, denn dann geht wahrscheinlich wieder die Sonne auf.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Dezember 2012)

bike_dude schrieb:


> Ja beim Gapstar is mir des warten zu riskant  , scheinen doch viele zu zuschlagen bei der Dämpfer/Gabel Kombi zu dem Preis


Ja, das wird wohl genau so der Renner wie die Jahre zuvor immer das Trailflow, da würde ich auch nicht warten.




rmfausi schrieb:


> Im Nachinein bin ich aber froh drum, es sind keine Fox Elemente dran und eine Hammerschmitt evtl. auch verkauft werden mußte.


Absolut richtige Entscheidung 




rmfausi schrieb:


> Heute habe ich von Canyon einen Din A4 Umschlag bekommen ... Als Trostpflaster war auch ein Canyon Buff
> beigelegt.  Für mich ist die Reaktion von Canyon in Ordnung und ausreichend.
> Klar, ich habe auch keinen Urlaub mit dem neuen Rad gebucht, was mich schon ziemlich ärgern würde.


Na das ist doch eine nette Geste 
Einen Urlaub zu planen und sich dabei auf die *unverbindliche* Angabe eines *voraussichtlichen* Liefertermins zu verlassen ist auch echt etwas blauäugig, zumal (zumindest hier im Forum) durchweg bekannt ist, dass sich die Termine wenn's blöd läuft mal 3-4 Wochen verschieben können. Ärgerlich bleibts natürlich trotzdem...


----------



## thenewtut (23. Dezember 2012)

In Koblenz kann alles scheinbar in Minutenschnelle ändern! Auf telefonische Nachfrage am Freitag vormittag hieß es noch; Lieferung erst in KW 3, Brief mit entsprechender Info wäre verschickt! Dann am Freitag Nachmittag kommt die Email mit der Versandinfo,...!!! (Alpinist in L, schwarz)

Mir solls recht sein!


----------



## rmfausi (23. Dezember 2012)

Du Glücklicher.


----------



## rmfausi (23. Dezember 2012)

Du Glücklicher.


----------



## Niklas0 (23. Dezember 2012)

ich bin mal gespannt wenn ich es gegen Ende Mai Anfang Juni bestelle, ob es dann überhaupt von verfügbar ist. wäre echt ein abltraum wenn dies nicht so wäre. spare schon fleißig seit 2 Jahren


----------



## bike_dude (23. Dezember 2012)

thenewtut schrieb:


> In Koblenz kann alles scheinbar in Minutenschnelle ändern! Auf telefonische Nachfrage am Freitag vormittag hieß es noch; Lieferung erst in KW 3, Brief mit entsprechender Info wäre verschickt! Dann am Freitag Nachmittag kommt die Email mit der Versandinfo,...!!! (Alpinist in L, schwarz)
> 
> Mir solls recht sein!


Dann vertröste uns die Zeit mit Fotos, wenns da ist 
wenn du Glück hast wirds morgn was


----------



## thenewtut (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub unter den Baum schaffts es nicht mehr! Das Paket überweihnachtet wohl in Nürnberg,... 

Fotos folgen natürlich und frohe Weihnachten wünsch ich!


----------



## Ollik (24. Dezember 2012)

Hi ich hab die ganzen Beiträge  nicht alle gelesen deshalb weis ich nicht ob die frage schon gestellt wurde :-D macht das ex für den bikepark Sinn ? Und wenn ja welches Modell am meisten ich tendiere ja zu Gabstar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Olli,
kommt drauf an ob du das Rad nur im Bikepark bewegen möchtest dann ist ein FRX wohl sinnvoller. Wenn du aber auch Touren oder lokale anspruchsvollere Strecken damit fahren möchtest und evtl. ein paar Mal in einen Bikepark gehen möchtest, dann ist das Torque Gapstar das Richtigere.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (25. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo Olli,
> kommt drauf an ob du das Rad nur im Bikepark bewegen möchtest dann ist ein FRX wohl sinnvoller. Wenn du aber auch Touren oder lokale anspruchsvollere Strecken damit fahren möchtest und evtl. ein paar Mal in einen Bikepark gehen möchtest, dann ist das Torque Gapstar das Richtigere.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Grade bei dem Fahrwerk


----------



## Ollik (25. Dezember 2012)

Ja dann passt das voll auf meine Ansprüche  damit müsste aber fast alles im Park gehn oder ?


----------



## Jason13 (25. Dezember 2012)

Das denke ich doch mal


----------



## Ollik (25. Dezember 2012)

Sehr Guut 

Ich hab mal wo gelesen das wenn man beim FRX die geometrie verändert fast ein ex hat Stimmt nicht wirklich oder ?


----------



## Jason13 (25. Dezember 2012)

Es ist schwerer und hat nur 1 KB vorne, ich denke nicht das das fast gleich wird..


----------



## Ollik (25. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich auch gedacht sonst wäre die EX Serie Unnötig


----------



## rmfausi (25. Dezember 2012)

Hi Olli,
tendierst du jetzt eher zum FRX oder zum EX? Ich werde da gerade nicht ganz schlau.


----------



## yoschi1 (25. Dezember 2012)

... hab da auch mal ne Frage. Wollte ursprünglich ein 2013er Strive 9.0 Race und habe jetzt aber mitbekommen das viele den Hinterbau Sch... finden. Ist da was dran?
Oder dann als Alternative das Torque EX?

Was meint Ihr? Bin jetzt echt verunsichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich war gestern mit einem Strive Fahrer auf Tour. Er ist begeistert von dem Rad. Er wiegt aber auch nur 70kg mit Montour. Nach einem sehr informativen Gespräch mit ihm sind wir zur Erkenntnis gekommen, das es schon beim Hinterbau hilft wenn man nicht zu schwehr ist. Wenn nicht dann muss man den Fox Dämpfer schon stark aufpumpen (wenig SAG) dass das Strive hinten sehr hart und unsensibel wird. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Strive in der 2013er Palette eher in Richtung All-Mountain als Enduro tendiert. Das macht aus der Sicht von Canyon auch Sinn, weil sie dieses Jahr ein Enduro Race Team am Start haben werden.  

Das Torque ansich ist für einen anderen Einsatzbereich konzipert worden.
Mir gefällt das Torque insgesammt besser, mein Einsatzzweck kannst du in den vorherigen Posts nachlesen, da habs ich schon geschrieben.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## yoschi1 (25. Dezember 2012)

Hmmm, hab also Ehrlich gesagt keine Lust wenn ich Fahrfertig 
mit Rucksack, Helm... 96-97Kg auf die Waage bringe und ich dann meinen Dämpfer mehr oder weniger auf Starr aufgepumpt habe die Trails hier fahre...
Dann doch ein Torque??


----------



## Toni ES5 (25. Dezember 2012)

yoschi1 schrieb:


> Hmmm, hab also Ehrlich gesagt keine Lust wenn ich Fahrfertig
> mit Rucksack, Helm... 96-97Kg auf die Waage bringe und ich dann meinen Dämpfer mehr oder weniger auf Starr aufgepumpt habe die Trails hier fahre...
> Dann doch ein Torque??



Du pumpst den Dämpfer im Strive genau so viel auf das der SAG Monitor im angegebenen bereich steht (ca. 25-30%) wenn du das Strive jetzt im Einsatzbereich leichtes Touren Enduro und gelegentlich Bikepark ohne die großen Sprünge einsätzt, schlägt er dir auch nicht durch, spricht super sensibel an und nutzt den Federweg gut aus ohne durch zuviel Progression Federweg einzubehalten.


----------



## yoschi1 (25. Dezember 2012)

Na wenn das dann auch so funktioniert wie Du es hier erklärst, dann ist ja alles Supi.
Woher kommen dann die ganzen Negativen Nachr. zwecks schlechtem Hinterbau und so....  Irgendwo hab ich hier gelesen das der Dämpfer bei nem Bunnyhop durschlägt was ich mir aber NULL vorstellen kann wenn alles OK ist...
Oder wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## Toni ES5 (25. Dezember 2012)

yoschi1 schrieb:


> Na wenn das dann auch so funktioniert wie Du es hier erklärst, dann ist ja alles Supi.
> Woher kommen dann die ganzen Negativen Nachr. zwecks schlechtem Hinterbau und so....  Irgendwo hab ich hier gelesen das der Dämpfer bei nem Bunnyhop durschlägt was ich mir aber NULL vorstellen kann wenn alles OK ist...
> Oder wie seht Ihr das?




Warte ich geh jetzt mal raus u. mache ein paar Bunnyhop's
berichte gleich!


----------



## yoschi1 (25. Dezember 2012)

Das nenne ich mal Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni ES5 (25. Dezember 2012)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Warte ich geh jetzt mal raus u. mache ein paar Bunnyhop's
> berichte gleich!



So 90 Kg plus Mutti's Weihnachtsbraten, sind hier gerade über die Straße gehopst kleiner Absatz ca 25 cm , als Sprunghilfe war auch dabei.
Propedal ausgeschaltet SAG 30% Dämpfer nicht zum durchschlagen gebracht Gummiring noch ca 3mm vor dem Ende.
Ich würde sagen Federweg super ausgenutzt, mit Reserven.


----------



## yoschi1 (25. Dezember 2012)

Hey Toni, vielen Dank.

Würde sagen Du kommst jetzt hier vorbei und dann gibts auf Deinen Braten noch ein Helles Hefe oben drauf


----------



## Toni ES5 (25. Dezember 2012)

yoschi1 schrieb:


> Hey Toni, vielen Dank.
> 
> Würde sagen Du kommst jetzt hier vorbei und dann gibts auf Deinen Braten noch ein Helles Hefe oben drauf


Danke, hört sich gut an


----------



## yoschi1 (25. Dezember 2012)

Wo kommst Du her bzw Dein Wohnort ist...?

Hier in der Nähe von mir?


----------



## Toni ES5 (25. Dezember 2012)

yoschi1 schrieb:


> Wo kommst Du her bzw Dein Wohnort ist...?
> 
> Hier in der Nähe von mir?



Ich komme aus der nähe von Braunschweig, nahe Harz ist ein wenig weit


----------



## Ollik (25. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi Olli,
> tendierst du jetzt eher zum FRX oder zum EX? Ich werde da gerade nicht ganz schlau.



Ich tendiere zum Ex ich habe nur wo gehört das wenn man beim FRX die geo ändert fast ein EX hat


----------



## rmfausi (26. Dezember 2012)

Das steht auf der Canyon Homepage bei der Zusammenfassung der FRX Modelle. Schau hier:

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/torque-frx.html

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Niklas0 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich werd mir jetzt auch das Ex Gapstar zulegen, berichte folgen in einen halben jahr nach ausgiebigen testen!! Hoffentlich wird man fazit dann noch gebraucht. Ride on, niklas


----------



## Ollik (26. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das steht auf der Canyon Homepage bei der Zusammenfassung der FRX Modelle. Schau hier:
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/torque-frx.html
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Da steht ja nichts von Berg Hochfahren


----------



## magik666 (26. Dezember 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HndX9gmq98"]Canyon Torque Alpinist 2013 Unboxing - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (26. Dezember 2012)

Richtig Geil !   das Grün sieht Viel besser aus als auf der Canyon Seite ! An meinem AM ist mir ein tag vor Weihnachten mein Rahem gebrochen einerseits schlecht aber anderseits ....  

Kann man das Canyon EX etwa mit dem Norco Truax vergleichen ?


----------



## rmfausi (26. Dezember 2012)

Das FRX ist 2013 auch zum Gravity Bike optimiert worden, darum haben die auch nur noch ein Kettenblatt vorne ab Werk. 

 Das Torque FRX  ein Gravity-Bike, geschaffen für weite Gaps und hohe Drops, ob im Park oder beim Downhill.				

Der flachere Lenkwinkel und das tiefere Tretlager macht die ganze Fuhre zwar laufruhiger bergab aber wie du schon selbst festgestellt hast wirds bergauf/engen Trails anders zu fahren sein als die Modelle bis einschließlich 2012. Hier ist auch eine sehr gute Adresse um sich umfangreich übers FRX zu informieren.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rmfausi (26. Dezember 2012)

@_magik666_
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rad.  Der Vorbau und der grüne FUNN Lenker waren sind Orginal so dabei? 

EDIT: Habe es gerade gesehen, ist getauscht worden.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Ollik (26. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das FRX ist 2013 auch zum Gravity Bike optimiert worden, darum haben die auch nur noch ein Kettenblatt vorne ab Werk.
> 
> Das Torque FRX  ein Gravity-Bike, geschaffen für weite Gaps und hohe Drops, ob im Park oder beim Downhill.
> 
> ...



Jetzt hab ich verschanden wie du es gemeint hast


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Dezember 2012)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Es ist schwerer und hat nur 1 KB vorne, ich denke nicht das das fast gleich wird..


Es ist natürlich etwas schwerer, aber das Gewicht spielt bei der Tourenteuglichkeit nur eine recht kleine Rolle. 1KB vorne ist ja nicht fix. Also unterm Strich sagen die beiden Sachen so gut wie gar nichts darüber aus  (wenn man rein den Rahmen betrachtet)
Ich fahre mit meinem FRX auch Touren, wie auch schon zuvor mit dem Torque FR, und ich finde das FRX ganz klar besser, weil der steilere Sitzwinkel einen deutlich spürbaren Vorteil beim Hochfahren bringt. Also ich kann das nur bestätigen: mit entsprechendem Aufbau sind EX und FRX fast gleich einsetzbar. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich in der Hinsicht froh bin, das 2012er zu haben, da mir die 65° zum Touren fahren flach genug sind. Beim 2013er ist ja 64° das steilste, was geht.




Ollik schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gedacht sonst wäre die EX Serie Unnötig


In meinen Augen war das 2012 auch so der Fall... das normale Torque (jetzt "EX") konnte nichts, was das FRX nicht auch konnte - rein auf den Rahmen bezogen! Die Aufbauten waren natürlich stark unterschiedlich. Man hat beim Rahmen lediglich das minimal höhere Gewicht und die Tatsache, dass man ohne Variostütze wg. dem Knick im Sitzrohr Einschränkungen bei der Sattelversenkbarkeit hat. 2012 hatte das Torque auch noch einen flacheren Sitzwinkel, wodurch das FRX rein von der Geometrie her sogar besser bergauftauglich war als das normale...! Für 2013 wurde der Sitzwinkel beim Torque (endlich mal) steiler und der Lenkwinkel des FRX flacher, wodurch das jetzt nicht mehr ganz so der Fall ist. Mir wären 64° (63 erstrecht) zum Touren zu flach.




Ollik schrieb:


> Ich tendiere zum Ex ich habe nur wo gehört das wenn man beim FRX die geo ändert fast ein EX hat


Was ist denn "beim FRX die Geo ändern" 




rmfausi schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das Strive in der 2013er Palette eher in Richtung All-Mountain als Enduro tendiert.


Das sehe ich auch so und das ist auch gut so, denn das entspricht eher dem Potential des Rahmens.




Toni ES5 schrieb:


> So 90 Kg plus Mutti's Weihnachtsbraten, sind hier gerade über die Straße gehopst kleiner Absatz ca 25 cm , als Sprunghilfe war auch dabei.
> Propedal ausgeschaltet SAG 30% Dämpfer nicht zum durchschlagen gebracht Gummiring noch ca 3mm vor dem Ende.
> Ich würde sagen Federweg super ausgenutzt, mit Reserven.


 du bist lustig... wenn ich einen Hinterbau so eingestellt hätte, dass er bei Bunnyhops und einem 25cm Stüfchen nur noch 3mm Luft hat, würde mir das Teil selbst auf einem flowigen Trail alle paar Sekunden durchschlagen. Das würde ich nicht als "Federweg super ausgenutzt, _*mit Reserven*_" bezeichnen, sondern als völlig unfahrbar  So unterschiedlich sind offenbar die Ansprüche an ein Fahrwerk...


----------



## Ollik (27. Dezember 2012)

Also beim FRX gibt es ja an der wippe das Trackflipp System da kann der Federweg von 200 auf 185 reduziert werden und der Lenkwinkel ändert sich von 63° auf 64 ° und der Sitzwinkel von 73° auf 74°


----------



## Se_b (27. Dezember 2012)

hi Leute hab mal eine Frage,
habe die Wahl zwischen einem Trailflow2012 und dem Gapstar2013 
Vom Preis her liegt das Trailflow ca.200 unter dem Gapstar.

Allein von den Komponenten her was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Ollik (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde das Gapstar nehmen . Habe gehört steht auch hier irgendwo  das der DHX 5.0 am Torque leicht durchschlägt und der CCDB Nicht außerdem soll die gabel ja Hammer sein .

und auf der Canyon Seite sagen sie das die Geo noch besser sein soll das Tretlager soll tiefer sein und für bessern ,,Sitz,,im bike sorgen


----------



## thenewtut (27. Dezember 2012)

Sodala! Hier das erste fast Live Foto vom Torque,... 
Ne nur spass es kommen noch welche!








Sorry für die schlechte Bildqaulität, aber das waren jetzt echt die ersten Schnappschüsse in der dunkeln Wohnung. 


Zum Bike, es wurde echt nur mal alles handwarm angezogen und noch nicht eingestellt, desshalb sieht die Zugverlegung auch noch so wild aus! Allerdings muss ich sagen das die allgemeine Verlegung ebensolcher am Unterrohr auch nicht wirklich schön gelöst ist,...

Ein, zwei Dinge müssen aber leider noch mit Canyon besprochen werden, zum einen die verbaute Kurbel (entspricht nicht der auf der HP angegebenen), hinten ist eine 180mm Scheibe verbaut (statt 200mm), extra bestelltes Schaltauge wurde nicht mitgeliefert und es ist nur einn Tubeless Ventil dabei! Meines Erachtens nach Dinge die so nicht vorkommen sollten, hat ja immerhin eine Stange Geld gekostet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (27. Dezember 2012)

Hi seb ich würd dir auch zum gapster raten, die dämpfer gabel kombi ist deutlich besser als beim trailflow. Außerdem kannst du durch die 2fach schaltung vorne nochmal deutlich gewicht sparen im gegensatz zur hammerschmidt, welche bleischwer ist. 

Lg niklas


----------



## Se_b (27. Dezember 2012)

Hmm die HS hat es mir eigentlich schon ein bisschen angetan...entweder man liebt sie oder man hasst sie^^

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach auch nur 3große Unterschiede
Trailflow - Gapstar
Federelemente: Fox - Lyrik/CCDB
Bremsen :          Elixir 7 - 5
Kurbel:               HS - RaceFace

Macht das neue Fahrwerk echt so viel besser als das alte Fox? Habe leider beides noch nicht im Trail testen können.


----------



## Ollik (27. Dezember 2012)

Also auf der Canyon Hompage steht es verbesser spürbar das handling im Sprung und in Kurfen


----------



## Niklas0 (27. Dezember 2012)

Mit dem 11er trailflow bin och selbst schon trails sowie fette doubles gefahrn, man merkt die HS kaum sie hat gewisse vorteile aber auch nachteile ich persönlich bevorzuge sie auch. Das gapster bin ich selbst schon bei canyon probegefahren. Die kombi der federelemente ist einfach bombe. Kann beide räder entfehlen wobei ich das gapster bevorzuge


----------



## Ollik (27. Dezember 2012)

Erzähl mal mehr zum Gabstar  will es mir eventuell auch holen


----------



## Se_b (27. Dezember 2012)

vielen dank fÃ¼r eure Hilfe 

Wenn der Preis stimmt werde ich zum Trailflow greifen wegen der HS...falls aber der Unterschied unter 200â¬ liegt wird's wohl das Gapstar dank dem guten Fahrwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass es sich auf jeden fall lohnt sich das ding zu kaufen. Macht spaß damit zu fahren wenn du das gleiche damit machen willst wie ich bzw die meisten hier machst du mit dem kauf denke ich auf jeden fall keinen fehler. Für mich das perfekte bike. Man muss zwar immer kompromisse eingehen aber dieses bike ist der perfekte kompromiss für mich. Ich bin das bike nur auf einem parkplatz gefahren, da kann man nicht so viel erzählen. Am besten selbst hinfahren und testen. Auf jeden fall ein klasse bike und das geld ist es wert.


----------



## Jason13 (27. Dezember 2012)

thenewtut schrieb:


> Ein, zwei Dinge müssen aber leider noch mit Canyon besprochen werden, zum einen die verbaute Kurbel (entspricht nicht der auf der HP angegebenen), hinten ist eine 180mm Scheibe verbaut (statt 200mm), extra bestelltes Schaltauge wurde nicht mitgeliefert und es ist nur einn Tubeless Ventil dabei! Meines Erachtens nach Dinge die so nicht vorkommen sollten, hat ja immerhin eine Stange Geld gekostet!



Ich denke auch das sollte nicht so... Willst die Kurbel denn behalten? Is das ne E13?


----------



## Ollik (27. Dezember 2012)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, dass es sich auf jeden fall lohnt sich das ding zu kaufen. Macht spaß damit zu fahren wenn du das gleiche damit machen willst wie ich bzw die meisten hier machst du mit dem kauf denke ich auf jeden fall keinen fehler. Für mich das perfekte bike. Man muss zwar immer kompromisse eingehen aber dieses bike ist der perfekte kompromiss für mich. Ich bin das bike nur auf einem parkplatz gefahren, da kann man nicht so viel erzählen. Am besten selbst hinfahren und testen. Auf jeden fall ein klasse bike und das geld ist es wert.




Fährst du auch öfter im Bikepark mit dem Torque ?


----------



## Niklas0 (27. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich mir das bike hole werde ich auch mal 5-6 mal im jahr den bikepark besuchen oder unseren hometrail rocken


----------



## Ollik (27. Dezember 2012)

In welchem park ?


----------



## Niklas0 (27. Dezember 2012)

Winterberg oder bei Glück Leogang


----------



## Ollik (27. Dezember 2012)

Winterberg wollen wir auch nächsten sommer


----------



## Niklas0 (27. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja  aber back to topic ( oder wie man das nennt) hat einer erfahrungen mit der lyrik?


----------



## un1e4shed (27. Dezember 2012)

thenewtut schrieb:


> Ein, zwei Dinge müssen aber leider noch mit Canyon besprochen werden, zum einen die verbaute Kurbel (entspricht nicht der auf der HP angegebenen), hinten ist eine 180mm Scheibe verbaut (statt 200mm), extra bestelltes Schaltauge wurde nicht mitgeliefert und es ist nur einn Tubeless Ventil dabei!



Also das was du da hast ist doch n Alpinist... hast du n Vertride bestellt?


----------



## allmtb (28. Dezember 2012)

@Niklas: Also haben die in Koblenz alle Torque EX 2013 Modelle schon als Showroombikes zur Probefahrt aufm Gelände das Gapstar eingeschlossen)? - Weil auf deren Website steht ja noch, dass die nur das Vertride in M als Showroombike da hätten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (28. Dezember 2012)

Das Gapster haben sie noch nicht da stehen, war gestern dort und hab auch mal nach dem geschaut. Das Vertride steht da.


----------



## Niklas0 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ou, sicher? Verdammt dann habe ich  mich wohl vertan. Sorry für die Fehlinformationen ....


----------



## Niklas0 (28. Dezember 2012)

@allmtb die website mit den showroombikes stimmt meist eh nicht, wie ich letztens da war und angeblich das gapster gefahren bin ( was ja doch ein vertride war) :x  standen viele bikes mehr da als auf der canyon page angegeben. Darauf kann man sich anscheinend nicht verlassen. Wenn du eine weitere anteise hast, ruf am besten vorher mal an  und nochmal zu meiner gapster aktion: ist schon 2-3 wochen her, muss ich wohl bei dem glücksgefühlen auf dem vertride sowie dem strive vergessen haben. Ist mir jetzt echt n bissl peinöich, sorry nochmal... aber muss der partliste nach trotzdem ein tolles bike sein


----------



## thenewtut (28. Dezember 2012)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das sollte nicht so... Willst die Kurbel denn behalten? Is das ne E13?



Behalten tu ichs auf jeden Fall! Ist ne E13 TRS! Hab auch schon mit Canyon telefoniert, die nette Dame macht sich mal schlau und mal sehen was dabei herauskommt, retourschicken und den ganzen Spass würd ich mir gern sparen! Ein paar schicke Pedale könntens mir ja als Ausgleich spendieren,... 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...er-2-0-ultraleichte-Plattformpedale-2013.html 

Die würden doch passen oder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








un1e4shed schrieb:


> Also das was du da hast ist doch n Alpinist... hast du n Vertride bestellt?



Ist auch ein Alpinist, aber die Kurbel und Scheibe (hinten) weicht von der Angabe in der Arktikelbeschreibung ab!


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...er-2-0-ultraleichte-Plattformpedale-2013.html


----------



## allmtb (28. Dezember 2012)

@Niklas: Kein Problem, ändert nichts an deinen hilfreichen Beiträgen^^ - und nochmal ne andre frage: aber die hatten vom torque ex zumindest noch in iwelchen ausführungen auch noch eins mit rahmen in L da oder? - sonst würde sich die anfahrt (aus Frankfurt) für mich wahrscheinlich nicht lohnen, weil ich von der Rahmengröße noch zwischen M und L beim Gapstar schwanke... - keine Ahnung ob da die alten 2012er showroom torques noch komplett aussagekräftig sind, wenn ein 2013er in L fehlt...


----------



## allmtb (28. Dezember 2012)

ich hab grad nochmal selbst auf der website geguckt, die haben da jetzt n alpinist in L hinzugefügt als showroombike, stand da vorher noch nicht


----------



## Micha382 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ein Alpinist ist in L definitiv da, das bin ich gestern gefahren und das fährt sich erste Sahne


----------



## Niklas0 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ja wie gesagt ich glaube die website stimmt meist eh nicht so ganz. Anrufen ist da die beste Lösung


----------



## bike_dude (28. Dezember 2012)

thenewtut schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 242991


Danke für die Bilder 

Ist der Rahmen recht gestreckt in L oder? Bin mir no ned so sicher ob mir meiner passen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_dude (28. Dezember 2012)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ein Alpinist ist in L definitiv da, das bin ich gestern gefahren und das fährt sich erste Sahne


Wie groß bist du? Mit 184 cm hab ich immer noch meine Bedenken ob das Oberrohr in L nicht sehr gestreckt wird   aber bestellt ist es zumindest mal.

Wirkt der Rahmen sehr lang?^^


----------



## Se_b (28. Dezember 2012)

@bike_dude

habe auch ca. 184cm und das 2012 Torque in L hat (finde ich) perfekt gepasst. Auf einem M Rahmen habe ich mich gefüllt wie so ein Zirkusaffe auf nem Clownsfahrrad^^


----------



## Niklas0 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann nur sagen dass mir mit meinen 1,85 das 11er torque perfekt gepasst hat.


----------



## rmfausi (28. Dezember 2012)

Die Geschmäcker sind schon verschieden, ich (183/87) fand das 2012er Torque in L schon ziemlich lang, das M passte dagegen perfekt für mich.


Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Micha382 (28. Dezember 2012)

Also ich bin 1,83m mit 84,5 SW und hab mich auf dem Alpinist in L sauwohl gefühlt. Wenns vom Federweg nicht ein wenig überdimensioniert wäre für meine Anforderungen wäre ich da nicht mehr abgestiegen 
Super zu fahren, hat perfekt unter meinen Arsch gepasst


----------



## Niklas0 (28. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, meinte bei meinem beitrag natürlich das 11er torque in L!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_dude (28. Dezember 2012)

Danke Leute für eure Fahreindrücke , Koblenz ist einfach soweit weg von mir


----------



## User60311 (28. Dezember 2012)

L, und dann en kurzen Vorbau.

Auf M waren mir die Knie zu nah am Lenker, und ich bin nur 183cm groß.


----------



## Niklas0 (28. Dezember 2012)

@bike_dude ist es echt so weit weg? Denn so viel geld für ein fahrrad das dann doch nicht gefällt, das wäre echt nicht cool!  naja aber das bike kann man wenn man die selben 'erwartungen' an das rad hat echt bedenkenlos kaufen, denke ich


----------



## bike_dude (28. Dezember 2012)

User60311 schrieb:


> L, und dann en kurzen Vorbau.


ja 45mm sind geplant, versteh eh nicht warum canyon beim vorbau keine auswahl lässt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Niklas0 schrieb:


> @_bike_dude_ ist es echt so weit weg? Denn so viel geld für ein fahrrad das dann doch nicht gefällt, das wäre echt nicht cool!  naja aber das bike kann man wenn man die selben 'erwartungen' an das rad hat echt bedenkenlos kaufen, denke ich


500 km ist mir zu viel, da wäre der versendervorteil dann schon dahin 

ja vor allem jahrelang bewährt der hinterbau, da braucht man keinen Test abwarten und kann für mich wichtig schon ab frühjahr loslegen

-> aktuell kw 5 bei mir


----------



## allmtb (29. Dezember 2012)

So, war heute in Koblenz und nun auch das Gapstar bestellt  - bei 183 cm Körpergröße und Schrittlänge 83cm auch L genommen^^ - hab mich auf M auch wie n Zirkusaffe gefühlt  - Liefertermin ist für mich in evil black KW 5


----------



## thenewtut (29. Dezember 2012)

bike_dude schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder
> 
> Ist der Rahmen recht gestreckt in L oder?



zu den Bildern: gern geschehen,... 

Ich bin fast 1,90m, desshalb kam für mich nichts anderes in Frage als ein L Rahmen! Muss aber sagen dass das Bike im Vergleich zu meinem '06 Torque 1, eine recht kompakte Sitzposition hat!
Also von gestreckt kann keine Rede sein, auch nicht bei ein paar cm Körpergrösse weniger! 

Btw.: es ist ein 70mm Vorbau dran, nicht wie angegeben ein 80mm!


----------



## Se_b (29. Dezember 2012)

@allmtb
hatten die das 2013er Trailflow da auch stehen?


----------



## allmtb (29. Dezember 2012)

ne, aber noch das 12er trailflow in L - ansonsten wie auch auf deren website beschrieben das 13er vertride in M und 13er alpinist in L


----------



## Se_b (29. Dezember 2012)

schade, bin mal gespannt wann die die Räder tauschen....will das 12er Trailflow im Outlet holn


----------



## allmtb (29. Dezember 2012)

wenn dir das weiß des verbliebenen 12ers zusagt bitte  - da hing auch noch das schild von diesen rabattwochen dran - dann ruf doch einfach mal an, vlt geben die dirs auch jetzt schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Se_b (29. Dezember 2012)

schon passiert 

Das 12er geht erst raus wenn das 13er da steht.


----------



## User60311 (29. Dezember 2012)

ich war zwischen den Jahren 2011/2012 in Koblenz vor Ort.

Da herrschte auch Verwirrung um die Modellbaujahre.

Klar war von Anfang an, das ich sowohl Torque FR als auch FRX in allen Größen (S,M,L) fahren konnte... Nur halt nicht welches Baujahr welches ist 

Aber das macht ja keinen so großen unterschied, wenn man nur nach der Größe schauen will.

Ich wollte damals auch am liebsten grad en Bike ausem Shop mitnehmen. Hatte sogar Bargeld dabei. Obwohl ich ein 2011er genommen hätte, von dem ein 2012er schon erwartet wurde, durfte ich es nicht mitnehmen. Showroom Bikes sind unverkäuflich. (Solange sie nicht explizit im Outlet sind)

Ich hab dann auch noch zwei Tage überlegt, ob ich es riskieren soll, bis das Probe gefahrene Bike im Outlet auftaucht, oder ich mir ein 2012er bestelle. (die 2011er waren sonst alle schon lange ausverkauft)

Schlussendlich hab ich früh bestellt, mein Bike früh bekommen, und konnte das ganze Jahr fahren....


----------



## allmtb (29. Dezember 2012)

Ok, nochmal ne kurze doofe Frage, weil ich jetzt doch nicht mehr ganz sicher bin wegen Rahmengröße (Körpergröße 183/83): Heute bei der Probefahrt hatte mir beim Vertride in M der Rücken ein bisschen weh getan und ich fands sehr gebeugt - Alpinist in L fand ich wesentlich bequemer, aber Rahmenlänge vielleicht ein kleines bisschen zu lang: Hättet ihr dann auch L genommen? - Ist ein kurzer Vorbau dann mit L besser als ein langer mit M? - möchte Touren fahren, aber bald auchmal in den Bikepark - ist das Bike dann mit L auch noch wendig genug dafür? - Sry, ich bin nervig xD


----------



## Niklas0 (29. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt keine dummen fragen nur dumme antworten ich würd das L nehmen, wendig genug ist es auf jeden fall. Wenn dir auf dem M der rücken wehtut und du dann da nen wat weiß ich wie langen vorbau dransetzt bist du im bikepark auf jeden fall nicht so schnell unterwegs. L mit kurzem vorbau hat da halt mehr vorteile und das L hält auch länger (falls du noch wächst) weil 2000 sind schon viel geld und dann in 2 jahren nen neues kaufen weil es nicht mehr passt ist immer ärgerlich. Außer du hast halt zuviel Geld. also lange rede kurzer sinn: ich bin genauso groß wie du und L passt bei mir perfekt, auch über große doubles mit dem 11er torque vom kumpel


----------



## User60311 (29. Dezember 2012)

Gerade Wenn du eher Touren willst, dann würde ich auf jedenfall das "L" nehmen.

Wenn ich das "M" Torque von nem Kumpel gegen mein "L" vergleich, dann macht das "M" nur in wirklich schwierigen dann aber auch langsameren mehr Spass. Aber hey, da donner ich dir mit meinem "L" einfach dran vorbei oder drüber weg 

Ich fahr auch täglich mind 1 Strecke zur Arbeit (ca 14km). Könnte ich mir mit dem "M" Rahmen nicht vorstellen.

Besser beschrieben ?


----------



## Jason13 (29. Dezember 2012)

User60311 schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch täglich mind 1 Strecke zur Arbeit (ca 14km). Könnte ich mir mit dem "M" Rahmen nicht vorstellen.
> 
> Besser beschrieben ?



Du fährst mit den torque zur Arbeit?


----------



## allmtb (29. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, letzte Zweifel wurden beseitigt^^ - Wachsen werd ich zwar nicht mehr, aber ich bleib dann auf jeden Fall bei L


----------



## rmfausi (30. Dezember 2012)

Da sich hier einige bei einer Körpergröße von um die 183cm für L beim 2013 Rad ausgesprochen haben,
kam ich doch nochmal ganz schön ins Grübeln und habe für mich nochmals nachgerechnet. 

2012: Maße in mm
Oberrohr: in M 581 und L 606
Vorbau: in M 65 und L 80
Gesamtlänge wäre dann bei M 646 und L 686

2013:
Oberrohr: in M 587 und L 622
Vorbau: in M 65 und L 80
Gesamtlänge wäre hier dann bei M 652 und L 702

Die Daten habe ich jetzt von der Homepage abgeschrieben und zusammengerechnet. Einen 80er Vorbau
wäre mir an einem Enduro schon ein bisschen zu lang und würde etwas zwischen 50-60mm verbauen. 

Der Radstandunterschied beim 2012er beträgt 17mm und beim 2013er
30mm. Der 2013er Rahmen ist also um (für mich) einiges länger als der 2012er und der war mir in der
Serienausstattung schon zu lang.

An meinem AM/EN Hardtail habe ich bei einem L Rahmen eine
Oberrohrlänge von 595 bei einem 50er Vorbau. Die Gesamtlänge ist hier 645. Das HT ist für mich
tourentauglich, damit sind Touren von 50-80km und bis zu 1500hm gemeint. Der limitierende Faktor
ist da eher dass das Rad ein Singlespeeder ist.

Wenn ich die Zahlen vergleiche und nochmal meine Eindrücke der Probefahrten von 2012
zusammenfasse bin ich mit meiner Entscheidung einen M Rahmen zu nehmen doch richtig. Der L Rahmen
wird bei schnellen Abfahrten auf Grund des längeren Radstandes ruhiger laufen, das bringt aber nichts wenn
mir das Gesamtkonzept zu lang ist.

Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten und Meinungen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Micha382 (30. Dezember 2012)

Rechnerei hin oder her, ich kann nur sagen dass das Alpinist in L bei mir(1,83/85SL) gepasst hat wie die Faust aufs Auge. Habe mich sauwohl gefühlt und ich glaube darauf kommt es an ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte schon immer das Gefühl, das meine Extremitäten im Vergleich zum Körper irgendwie ein bisschen länger sind. Ich würde mich also eher als den dünnen Athlethen bezeichnen, der eher in die Höhe gewachsen ist.
-> Deshalb "L"

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn man einen etwas kompakteren Körperbau hat, das man sich auf "M" wohler fühlt.

Wenn ich ein Bike NUR für den Park gekauft hätte, dann hätte ich auf jedenfall auch ein "M" genommen.

Aber Touren bis 150km und mit bis 1500hm, das schaff ich ja hier im Flachland 
-> mim "L" Torque


----------



## ale2812 (30. Dezember 2012)

habe zwar kein torque, lese aber hier mit und bin ebenfalls am gapstar interessiert. für mich mit 179 cm KG und 89 cm Schrittlänge schlägt Canyon eine L vor. Ich bin jahrelang ein XC von Canyon gefahren, ebenfalls in L. Damals als ich von Rennrad quasi auf XC umgestiegen bin, hat es sich richtig angefühlt. Mittlerweile fahre ich auch DH und dadurch hat sich auch meine position, die als optimal und auch bequem empfinde, auf dem rad stark verändert. die frühere gestreckte  position auf dem Ler  rahmen finde ich heute furchtbar und bereitet mir rückenschmerzen. heute bevorzuge ich auf allen rädern, eine eher aufrechte position. habe auch ein FR hardtail, dass perfekt passt und minimal kürzer ist als das Torque EX in M.

ich schreibe die eindrücke deshalb, weil: die perfekte rahmengröße kein kalkulator errechnen und euch auch niemand in einem forum mitteilen kann, da jeder individuelle ansprüche und anforderungen hat. vergleicht geo daten mit den rädern, die ihr und bekannte haben, durch eine (lange) probefahrt dieser räder, bekommt ihr schon mal ein besseres gefühl.


----------



## thenewtut (30. Dezember 2012)

Ausfahrt Nummer 1 gestern hinter mich gebracht! Also Bergauf geht das Alpinist wie die Sau! Ohne Spass! Ich schwörs! 
Ich kann das jetzt nur mit meinem 06 Torque vergleichen aber was da an Kraft aus den Beinen am Boden ankommt ist einfach sagenhaft! Ich führ das mal auf die anti-squat-kinematik und die inzwischen schlauchlosen Crossmaxes zurück! 

Der Hinterreifen ist nicht der mit dem größten Grip (es war ziemlich matschig gestern) dafür rollt er dementsprechend besser!

Leider, da es gestern recht spät geworden ist und es auch schon richtig neblig war ist die Abfahrt nicht wirklich so flüssig fahrbar gewesen wie gewünscht, desshalb kann ich (noch) keine aussagekräftigen Infos zur bergabeingung abgeben!


----------



## rmfausi (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo an alle,
danke für eure Teilnahme an meinen Gedanken von heute Morgen. 
Ich war vorhin wieder mit meinem HT unterwegs und konnte dabei nochmals über meine ideale Sitzposition mit meinem Kumpel philosophieren.

Die Knie sind schon noch weit genug vom Lenker weg und Serpentienen fahre ich sowieso im Stehen. Ich habe auch noch ein Nerve XC in L da ist die Freiheit zwischen Körper und Oberrohr schon recht eng. Die Bodenfreiheit "Oberkante Oberrohr" von meinem Hardtail möchte ich auch nicht mehr missen. 
Das gestreckte fahren wie bei "ale2812" ist mir auch nicht mehr so recht, bekomme normalerweise keine Rückenschmerzen beim Fahren aber ich fühle mich nicht mehr so wohl. Bei dem L Rahmen ist die Sitzrohrlänge mit 490mm angegeben, das ist mir definitiv zu lang. Mein XC hat 500mm.

Also alles in allem bleibt es beim M!  Das Rad soll schön wendig sein, ich fahre damit ja nicht ausschließlich Touren, denn dafür habe ich noch andere Räder. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Dezember 2012)

Der reach ist wichtiger als die oberrohrlänge.
Daran kann man auch besser die "echten" unterschiede der div rahmengrößen absehen.
Ist nämlich oft nicht sooo viel wie man denkt.


----------



## rmfausi (30. Dezember 2012)

Ok, jetzt habe ich mir den Stack und den Reach Wert angeschaut. Das 2013er in M ist um 8,5mm und das L um 16mm zum Vorjahr gewachsen.
Die Überstandshöhe ist beim L-Rahmen 24mm höher als beim M-Rahmen,
2012 waren es 22mm, nur zum Vergleich.

Wie gesagt, mir war das 2012er in L schon zu lang, ich bleibe beim M.

Gruß rmfausi

PS: Morgen ist KW1 - dann nur noch 2 Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (30. Dezember 2012)

Mir mit 1,83m und 86cm SL wäre das normale torque in L auch zu groß/lang.
Ein freund von mir hat as in M. Das passt.
Mein FRX ist in L, aber das ist auch kürzer als das EX.


----------



## bike_dude (30. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt habe ich mir den Stack und den Reach Wert angeschaut. Das 2013er in M ist um 8,5mm und das L um 16mm zum Vorjahr gewachsen.
> Die Überstandshöhe ist beim L-Rahmen 24mm höher als beim M-Rahmen,
> 2012 waren es 22mm, nur zum Vergleich.
> 
> ...


hier mal noch kurz meine überlegungen:

wenn man mal von einer modernen enduro geo ausgeht wie es die fanes besitzt, mit extrem steilen sitzwinkel mit 75 grad.
-> bei der fanes würd ich ohne zögern L nehmen, 600mm Oberrohrlänge ist schon ein kuzes L und recht perfekt für mich so scheint es.

->beim Tourqe haben mich die 622 auch erstmal verwundert und erscheckt, beim blick auf den reach von tourqe und fanes wird man feststellen dass dieser beim tourqe so gar kleiner ist -> also im stehen fahrend beim tourqe ist man recht kompakt.

Radstand ist beim Tourqe L auch kleiner als beim Fanes L.

Ich vermute wenn ich ein L Fanes haben würde würde ich den Sattel weit nach hinten schieben (gekröpfte sattelstütze)  und hocke am ende vielleicht am gleichen Punkt über dem Hinterrad als bei einem Tourqe.

Von der Wendigkeit mache ich mir beim Tourqe durch die kurzen kettenstreben eh keine sorgen, wird in tests eh als eher nervös beschrieben.

So die Theorie, wenn ich in KW 5 (hoffentlich ) einen großen karton aufmache werd ich vielleicht erst mal erschrecken^^


----------



## Niklas0 (30. Dezember 2012)

Das problem ist, dass das torque nicht NUR für enduro gebaut ist. Das torque ist der allrounder von canyon, heißt: touren, fette gaps und downhill. Damit kann man einfach alles machen. Wenn ihr pour enduro fahren wollt, dann ist das torque meiner meinung nach im gegensatz zum strive nicht so der wahnsinn.


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Dezember 2012)

Naja...dh mit dem normalen torque ist so ne sache.
Wird da schon sehr nervös. Geht zwar, aber ist nicht so optimal. FR hingegen geht damit top!
Das ist halt eher light enduro/freeride.
Für am wird das strive besser passen, aber das wurde über mir ja schon gesagt.


----------



## Jake_rides (5. Januar 2013)

Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen der Totem und der Lyrik? Würde ein Tausch eine spürbar bessere Abfahrtsperformance bringen oder ist das überflüssiger Aufwand? Den kann ich nämlich eigentlich nicht gebrauchen  Aber gegen ein etwas abfahrtslastigeres Bike hätte ich nichts


----------



## rmfausi (5. Januar 2013)

Du solltest dich vielleicht nach einem FRX umschauen, das steigert dann nochmals die bergab Performance auch ohne 2,9Kg Totem.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jake_rides (5. Januar 2013)

Ist keine echte Option, da nur mit einem Kettenblatt verfügbar. Eine Totem wiegt im übrigens nur ca. 2,6kg (Solo Air)


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Januar 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Also beim FRX gibt es ja an der wippe das Trackflipp System ...


Dachte ich mir doch, dass du das meinst. So wie du es geschrieben hattest, hätte man annehmen können, du meinst eine *zusätzliche* Veränderung. Ich mache es bei meinem FRX ja genau so: kurzer FW + steiler LW zum Touren und großer FW + flacher LW für Bikepark. Funktioniert für mich bisher prima, genau so, wie ich es wollte  Allerdings bezieht sich das auf das 2012er, beim 2013er wurde ja der Lenkwinkel nochmal abgeflacht, ich glaube, das wäre mir zum Touren dann schon fast ZU flach...




Se_b schrieb:


> Macht das neue Fahrwerk echt so viel besser als das alte Fox? Habe leider beides noch nicht im Trail testen können.


Ich kann es auch nur von der Theorie her sagen, aber alleine schon da der Charakter des DHX Air nicht besonders gut zum Hinterbau des Torque passt (so gut wie JEDER andere Luftdämpfer funktioniert da besser...!), "muss" das Fahrwerk deutlich besser sein. Ich mag zudem die Lyrik sehr, fahre sie seit mittlerweile 6 Jahren, immer mit zeitgemäßen Updates, und finde sie immer noch absolut top, daher wäre das für mich ein eindeutiges Pro-Argument. Wobei man irgendeine ungefahrene 36er Fox Gabel auch meistens etwa für den Preis einer neuen Lyrik verkauft bekommt 




Ollik schrieb:


> Also auf der Canyon Hompage steht es verbesser spürbar das handling im Sprung und in Kurfen


Genau. Und wie wir alle wissen lügt die Werbung NIE!  




User60311 schrieb:


> Klar war von Anfang an, das ich sowohl Torque FR als auch FRX in allen Größen (S,M,L) fahren konnte... Nur halt nicht welches Baujahr welches ist
> 
> *Aber das macht ja keinen so großen unterschied, wenn man nur nach der Größe schauen will*.


Das ist aber ein SEHR großer Trugschluss!  Das 2013er FRX ist deutlich gewachsen... das 2013er in M ist etwa so lang wie das 2012er in L...! Also da sollte man schon etwas aufpassen. Dass die Canyon Leute selbst keine Ahnung haben, was sie da rumstehen haben, ist mal wieder bezeichnend  Man kann den Unterschied zwischen 2012 und -13 übrigens ganz einfach sehen: die 2013er haben unten am Sitzrohr ein Loch für die Leitung einer Reverb Stealth, die alten nicht. Trifft auf Torque EX wie auch aufs FRX zu.




ale2812 schrieb:


> für mich mit 179 cm KG und 89 cm Schrittlänge schlägt Canyon eine L vor. Ich bin jahrelang ein XC von Canyon gefahren, ebenfalls in L. Damals als ich von Rennrad quasi auf XC umgestiegen bin, hat es sich richtig angefühlt. Mittlerweile fahre ich auch DH und dadurch hat sich auch meine position, die als optimal und auch bequem empfinde, auf dem rad stark verändert. die frühere gestreckte  position auf dem Ler  rahmen finde ich heute furchtbar und bereitet mir rückenschmerzen. heute bevorzuge ich auf allen rädern, eine eher aufrechte position. habe auch ein FR hardtail, dass perfekt passt und minimal kürzer ist als das Torque EX in M.
> 
> ich schreibe die eindrücke deshalb, weil: die perfekte rahmengröße kein kalkulator errechnen und euch auch niemand in einem forum mitteilen kann, da jeder individuelle ansprüche und anforderungen hat.


Das Canyon PPS ist völlig für den Hintern, das geht nur nach der Schrittlänge. Aber genau die ist eigentlich gar nicht so wichtig wie andere Faktoren. Den Sattel etwas mehr oder weniger zu versenken finde ich recht unkritisch, wobei ein zu gestauchtes oder gestrecktes Sitzen SEHR unangenehm sein und das Handling des Bikes viel gravierender beeinflussen kann. Hier hat  @dia-mandt den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen:


dia-mandt schrieb:


> Der reach ist wichtiger als die oberrohrlänge.
> Daran kann man auch besser die "echten" unterschiede der div rahmengrößen absehen.


Das blöde daran ist nur, dass diese Daten nicht immer korrekt angegeben werden  Ich hatte das mal bei meinem alten Torque nachrechnen lassen (mit so einem Bike-Geo-Tool), da kamen riesige Abweichungen raus...

Beispiel, warum der Vergleich der Oberrohrlängen nicht aussagekräftig genug ist: mein FR-Hardtail (NS-Bikes Surge) hat die gleiche Oberrohrlänge wie mein altes Torque (585mm) und einen steileren Sitzwinkel. Trotzdem fühlt sich das Surge mit 45mm Vorbau länger an als das Torque mit 50er...!




thenewtut schrieb:


> Ausfahrt Nummer 1 gestern hinter mich gebracht! Also Bergauf geht das Alpinist wie die Sau! Ohne Spass! Ich schwörs!
> Ich kann das jetzt nur mit meinem 06 Torque vergleichen aber was da an Kraft aus den Beinen am Boden ankommt ist einfach sagenhaft! Ich führ das mal auf die anti-squat-kinematik und die inzwischen schlauchlosen Crossmaxes zurück!


Das mit dem Anti-Squat wird glaube ich überbewertet, das war bei meinem alten Torque auch schon sehr gut. Tubeless bringt auch ein Bisschen was vom generellen Rollverhalten her, aber fürs reine bergauf ist das auch nicht der größte Faktor. Was den hauptsächlichen, deutlich spürbaren Unterschied bringt, ist der deutlich steilere Sitzwinkel - das habe ich vom 2009er Torque FR aufs 2012er FRX auch überraschend deutlich bemerkt.




Jake_rides schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen der Totem und der Lyrik? Würde ein Tausch eine spürbar bessere Abfahrtsperformance bringen oder ist das überflüssiger Aufwand?


Das kommt ganz darauf an, was du mit dem Bike machen willst. Die Performance von Lyrik und Totem ist im Prinzip gleich, die Totem ist allerdings wesentlich steifer - das ist aber auch echt der einzige Vorteil, den die Totem hat. Das wird dir aber nur dann wirklich spürbare Vorteile bringen, wenn du sehr viel hartes (+ schnelles) Geballer mit dem Bike fährst oder/und recht viel wiegst. Ich fahre ganz bewusst in meinem FRX die Lyrik (U-Turn, getravelt auf 180mm), denn mir mit meinen nackig <70kg ist die Lyrik erstens steif genug und zweitens wäre mir die größere Steifigkeit keine fast 600g zusätzliches Gewicht (zur Lyrik Coil) bei Verlust der Absenkbarkeit wert. Wenn du die Solo Air als Vergleich nimmst, hast du trotzdem noch 450g Unterschied.


----------



## rmfausi (5. Januar 2013)

Tja wenn das so ist, dann würde ich mir genau überlegen was die Totem bringen soll. Ok, sie ist steifer als die Lyrik, ist auch kein Wunder bei 40mm Standrohren. Die Totem hat 180mm Federweg, dabei wird der Lenkwinkel noch ein bisschen flacher und die Laufruhe wird größer. Dämpfung und Luftfeder sind bei beiden das gleiche. 

Ich würde erstmal die Lyrik fahren und mich dann entscheiden ob ich eine Totem wirklich brauche. Das ist nämlich auch mein unterschwelliger Plan.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jake_rides (5. Januar 2013)

Alles klar, danke für eure Meinungen! Mache ich dann auch erstmal so.

Dann mache ich mal mit dem nächsten und ich glaube letzten Fragezeichen der Ausstattungsliste weiter:
Die Bremsen. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, die Elixir 5 gegen Code R einzutauschen. An meinem letzen Bike hatte ich die XT von 2012 mit 180er Scheiben, die war sehr gut. Wäre auch eine Option. Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (5. Januar 2013)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke für eure Meinungen! Mache ich dann auch erstmal so.
> 
> Dann mache ich mal mit dem nächsten und ich glaube letzten Fragezeichen der Ausstattungsliste weiter:
> Die Bremsen. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, die Elixir 5 gegen Code R einzutauschen. An meinem letzen Bike hatte ich die XT von 2012 mit 180er Scheiben, die war sehr gut. Wäre auch eine Option. Was meint ihr?



Ich werde die shimano zee bestellen


----------



## rmfausi (5. Januar 2013)

Die Zee steht bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Wunschliste bei den zwei Kolben Bremsen. Bei den ein Kolbenbremsen ist es eine XT wobei mir die Griffe der SLX besser gefallen.

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, erstmal bleibts so wie es ist, wenns dann mit egal welchen Komponenten Probleme gibt wird getauscht.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Niklas0 (5. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr da immer mit euren Bremsen habt. Aber ich kann nur sagen: Ich bin schon viele Bremsen gefahren und so gut wie alle haben sich gleich angefühlt. Kann auch sein, dass Bremsen bei mir nicht so einer große Rolle spielt: Wer bremst verliert! Aber die Elixier fährt ein Kumpel und die klappt echt gut! Kann ich nur empfehlen!

Ride on, Niklas!


----------



## Jake_rides (5. Januar 2013)

Zur Code R hab ich auf die Schnelle bisher nichts gefunden. Die Zee guck ich mir nochmal an, XT ist immer eine Option.
Insgesamt hab ich den Eindruck, dass es bei Avid eher mal ein Problemchen gibt. Ist vielleicht aber auch nur ein weiteres Klischee


----------



## raytracer (5. Januar 2013)

Elixir 5 are good for people <~70kg  but for guys like me ~ 105 with gear they are terrible. Fast overheating, sudden lost of modulation and power, often bleeding. 
Considering the usage of Torque, brakes are very important, especially for slow technical trails, where brakes issues may lead to some serous injuries.
Zee are really good option, I personally went for hope v4.


----------



## User60311 (5. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ von Seite 14 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber ein SEHR großer Trugschluss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sehr gut berichtigt!

Muss ich mich für meine Verallgemeinerung entschuldigen.
Ich bezog die Aussage rein auf die Größe und rein auf ein Baujahr (und  natürlich auf ein Bike). Hab gar nicht daran gedacht, dass es ja sehr  wohl Geometrie-Unterschiede zwischen den Baujahren gibt.

danke fürs Aufmerksame mitlesen


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. Januar 2013)

Ich spiele ebenso mit dem Gedanken die Bremsanlage zu tauschen...ich war regelrecht schockiert wie schlecht und indifferent die Elixir 5 am Rad meines Dads funktionieren...wie Gummiquark...völlig unspürbare Bremskraft-Weg-Kurve...

Ich hab meinem Dad empfohlen die Dinger mal ordentlich zu warten.

Ich bin eigentlich bis auf kleine Abstriche immer von der Formula R1 begeistert gewesen...die Wirkung ist sehr gut und es reicht ein gefühlvoller Finger und die Fuhre steht.

Jetzt würde ich gerne aber mal eine der fast schon sagenumwogenen Shimanostopper probieren...weiß aber nicht ob eine Saint nicht das Ding mit der Kanone und den Spatzen ist.

Mal sehen...ich werd' aber erstmal die Elixir dran lassen...im Wiederverkauf bringt die ja nicht mehr wie ein Sack Kartoffeln...

Irgendwie ist dann bis auf den Antrieb an meinem Gapstar nichts mehr wie ausgeliefert...

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Tja wenn das so ist, dann würde ich mir genau überlegen was die Totem bringen soll. Ok, sie ist steifer als die Lyrik, ist auch kein Wunder bei 40mm Standrohren. Die Totem hat 180mm Federweg, dabei wird der Lenkwinkel noch ein bisschen flacher und die Laufruhe wird größer.


Die Lyrik kann man auch auf 180 traveln, dazu braucht man allerdings andere Tauchrohre (Domain aller Baujahre oder Lyrik bis 2009), da die Lyriks ab 2010 die unteren Laufbuchsen tiefer eingepresst haben. Alternative: Buchsen mit Ausbau-Tool 10-20mm nach oben ziehen lassen. Rein theoretisch könnte man bei der Lyrik Coil sogar knapp an die 190mm gehen mit einem entsprechenden Casting, aber ich will hier jetzt niemandem Flöhe ins Ohr setzen, da das bisher noch nicht entsprechend getestet wurde 




Jake_rides schrieb:


> Dann mache ich mal mit dem nächsten und ich glaube letzten Fragezeichen der Ausstattungsliste weiter:
> Die Bremsen. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, die Elixir 5 gegen Code R einzutauschen. An meinem letzen Bike hatte ich die XT von 2012 mit 180er Scheiben, die war sehr gut. Wäre auch eine Option.


Hmm, also meiner Meinung nach treibst du den Teufel mit dem Belzebub aus, wenn du die Elixir durch eine Code ersetzt...! Ich mag die Code nicht besonders, ist mir zu digital und ich mag generell die Haptik der Avid Hebel nicht (also ich mag somit auch die Elixir nicht). Wenn du mit der XT zufrieden warst, nimm die wieder! Oder greif zur Zee, die Jason13 erwähnt hat, die soll ja auch SEHR gut gehen und ist recht günstig.
Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, die Bremse erstmal zu testen und dadurch Geld beim evtl. späteren Verkauf zu verlieren: fahr sie erstmal! Über die Elixir wird im Forum viel Schlechtes geschrieben, aber meine Freundin und ein Kumpel fahren die Elixir CR seit mehreren Jahren (am Tourenfreerider bzw. am Downhiller) und die sind beide absolut zufrieden...




Niklas0 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was ihr da immer mit euren Bremsen habt. Aber ich kann nur sagen: Ich bin schon viele Bremsen gefahren und so gut wie alle haben sich gleich angefühlt. Kann auch sein, dass Bremsen bei mir nicht so einer große Rolle spielt: Wer bremst verliert!


Naja, manche sind da halt sensibler als andere, ich gehöre eher zu den Sensiblen  Da ich (leider) nicht so der DH-Gott bin und die Teorien á la "wer bremst verliert" und "Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert" nicht immer so umsetzen kann, wie mir das lieb ist, bremse ich sicher öfter als nötig  Ich merke gerade z. B. am Ende eines Bikepark-Tages IMMENSE Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Bremsen. Mit meiner Hope Tech V2 kann ich da noch recht entsppannt fahren und bremsen, als ich gegen Ende eines Tage in Lac Blanc mal mit einem Kumpel das Bike getauscht habe (mit Elixir CR) hätte ich mich mehrmals fast gemault, weil ich mit den schon deutlich ermüdeten Händen (jaja, vom zu vielen Bremsen ) die Bremse fast nicht mehr kontrollieren konnte...!




User60311 schrieb:


> danke fürs Aufmerksame mitlesen


Immer gern!  Endlich mal ein sinnvolles Betätigungsfeld für pedantische Klug*******r wie mich


----------



## Niklas0 (6. Januar 2013)

Das ich nicht so sensibel bin liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass ich auf meinem schanzenrad relativ oft so git wie breakless gefahren bin!  am montag werd ich mir dann mal wieder nen paar neue beläge bestellen. Ich kann nur magura bremsen empfehlen: fahre die jetzt schon seid 2-3 jahren (ohne probleme, bzw das tauschen von bremsbelägen) auf meinen touren hardtail.. Bei meinem zukunftigen gapster werde ich aber die avid mal ordentlich durchtesten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jake_rides (7. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hmm, also meiner Meinung nach treibst du den Teufel mit dem Belzebub aus, wenn du die Elixir durch eine Code ersetzt...!



Das hatte ich befüchtet 




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, die Bremse erstmal zu testen und dadurch Geld beim evtl. späteren Verkauf zu verlieren: fahr sie erstmal!



Wenn meine Kalkulationen aufgehen, dann habe ich noch 200 - 300  übrig. Könnte gerade so für eine XT o. ä. reichen... (Kalkulationen gehen nie auf  ). 


Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten! Scheinst die richtige Beschäftigung gefunden zu haben


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Januar 2013)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> Wenn meine Kalkulationen aufgehen, dann habe ich noch 200 - 300  übrig. Könnte gerade so für eine XT o. ä. reichen... (Kalkulationen gehen nie auf  ).


Also meine ging auf  Ich hatte (den Verkauf meines alten Rahmens mit reingerechnet) am Ende sogar Geld übrig


----------



## Erdbomber (8. Januar 2013)

Ab wann kann man denn mit den ersten Bildern/Berichten vom EX Vertride rechen? Bzw. hats schon jmd. bestellt und mit welchem Liefertermin?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## RobG301 (8. Januar 2013)

raytracer schrieb:


> Elixir 5 are good for people <~70kg  but for guys like me ~ 105 with gear they are terrible. Fast overheating, sudden lost of modulation and power, often bleeding.
> Considering the usage of Torque, brakes are very important, especially for slow technical trails, where brakes issues may lead to some serous injuries.
> Zee are really good option, I personally went for hope v4.



Yes, if you have above 90kg you need a good brake (Saint, Hope V4 and so on)! 
The smaller lightweight riders often don't consider this factor.

So nochmal auf Deutsch:
Wenn du über 90kg wiegt, brauchst du definitiv ne gute Bremse.
Die kleineren leichtgewichtigen Fahrer ziehen das oft nicht in Betracht!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Januar 2013)

Also ich kann die Saint empfehlen. Hatte vorher die Elixir 7 mit vorne Code Sattel am Speedzone drauf. Die 2013er Saint nun... Was soll ich sagen, richtig krasse Steigerung der Bremsleistung! Die Zee soll die gleiche Leistung haben, somit kann ich beide nur empfehlen.


----------



## yoschi1 (8. Januar 2013)

@ Erdbomber: 
Habe ein Torque EX Vertride in L bestellt. Liefertermin bis jetzt KW10.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdbomber (8. Januar 2013)

yoschi1 schrieb:


> @ Erdbomber:
> Habe ein Torque EX Vertride in L bestellt. Liefertermin bis jetzt KW10.
> Gruß


 
Fett, na dann hoffe ich das es pünktlich kommt und du uns dann fleissig berichtest


----------



## yoschi1 (8. Januar 2013)

Das hoff ich auch - kanns kaum erwarten...


----------



## Jake_rides (8. Januar 2013)

Gibts vom Gapstar in schwarz schon Bilder? Oder wenigstens vom weißen?


----------



## rmfausi (8. Januar 2013)

Ja, bei Canyon auf der Homepage. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Ollik (8. Januar 2013)

Da sehen sie aber nie so aus wie in echt !


----------



## rmfausi (8. Januar 2013)

Ab nächter Woche könnte es echte Bilder von den ersten ausgelieferten Gapstars geben. Habe ich von Canyon vor Weihnachten in einem Brief geschrieben bekommen.
Anders ausgedrückt: Es gibt noch kää annere Bilder als vunn Canjon uff de Homepätsch. Nägschd Woch sollese awwer die erschde kumme, gelieferd werre. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## bike_dude (8. Januar 2013)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> Gibts vom Gapstar in schwarz schon Bilder? Oder wenigstens vom weißen?


falls es dir mehr um den 2013 Rahmen als die Austattung geht:

Video vom Weißen Alpinist:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HndX9gmq98"]Canyon Torque Alpinist 2013 Unboxing - YouTube[/nomedia]

Bilder vom schwarzen Rahmen:
http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...92&start=21&ndsp=35&ved=1t:429,r:45,s:0,i:227


----------



## RobG301 (9. Januar 2013)

yoschi1 schrieb:


> @ Erdbomber:
> Habe ein Torque EX Vertride in L bestellt. Liefertermin bis jetzt KW10.
> Gruß



Dann sag uns mal Bescheid, wenn du es hast wie es ist!

Käme auch für mich in Frage oder es wird halt doch ein Liteville 601 Mk2!


----------



## Killabeez (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe jetzt alle 15 Seiten gelesen  Zum Vergleich EX Gapstar - Trailflow. Es wird fast nur das Gapstar empfohlen wegen den besseren Fahrwerk. 
Meine Frage zum Trailflow wäre jetzt:

- Ist die Hammerschmidt wirklich nicht zum empfehlen? Wenn ja warum?
- Das Fahrwerk (Federn vorne/ hinten) schlechter als die Rock Shox? Wenn ja warum?

Was ich nicht verstehe, das Trailflow kostet 700 mehr als das Gapstar, also müsste es doch eig besser sein? 

Vielen dank im voraus!

MfG Chris

PS: Bin ein Neuling, seit nicht böse für meine blöden Fragen...


----------



## greg12 (9. Januar 2013)

fahrwerk ist in etwa gleich, je nach persönlicher vorliebe. 
über die hammerschmidt lässt sich streiten, hat für die meisten allerdings mehr nach-(hohes gewicht, reibung im overdrive, generell laute geräusche) als vorteile.
von daher bist mit einer 2fach kurbel wahrscheinlich besser bedient. restliche ausstattung bis auf die variostütze ähnlich und passt bei beiden. 
was ich eher nicht glaube ist der geringe gewichtsunterschied zwischen den beiden. ich denke das trailflow wird mehr als 200g schwerer sein!
ich würd das gapster nehmen. p/L ist eindeutig besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jake_rides (9. Januar 2013)

bike_dude schrieb:


> Video vom Weißen Alpinist:
> Canyon Torque Alpinist 2013 Unboxing - YouTube
> 
> Bilder vom schwarzen Rahmen:
> http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...92&start=21&ndsp=35&ved=1t:429,r:45,s:0,i:227



Danke 
Die Bilder vom schwarzen hatte ich glaube ich sogar schon mal gesehen *Gedächtnislücke und so*


----------



## yoschi1 (9. Januar 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Dann sag uns mal Bescheid, wenn du es hast wie es ist!
> 
> Käme auch für mich in Frage oder es wird halt doch ein Liteville 601 Mk2!


 Aber klaro - mach ich


----------



## Niklas0 (9. Januar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe jetzt alle 15 Seiten gelesen  Zum Vergleich EX Gapstar - Trailflow. Es wird fast nur das Gapstar empfohlen wegen den besseren Fahrwerk.
> Meine Frage zum Trailflow wÃ¤re jetzt:
> ...



Es gibt keine blÃ¶den Fragen, nur blÃ¶de Antworten! 
1. Hammerschidt: Ich hatte schon echt oft mit der Hammerschmidt zu tun. Mein Fazit ist, dass das Ding echt top ist! Schalten im stehen? Was will man mehr? Gut ist halt teuer so'n Teil. Aber wer's sich leisten kann, nur zu empfehlen! Es gibt da 2 Gruppen von Leuten. Die einen lieben die Hammerschmidt und haben sie auf jedem Bike, wegen den Vorteilen die sie mitsich bringt: Man hat relativ viel Platz zwischen Boden und Schaltung, man kann sie im Stehen schalten. Die andere Gruppe verabscheut sie! GrÃ¼nde: Schwer wie die Sau, LaustÃ¤rke, hÃ¶here Wartungskosten, Preis. Wem das Gewicht nix ausmacht und auch lieber ein wenig Radau beim biken hat: Nur zu empfehlen. Ich bevorzuge sie auch, aber das Geld reicht leider nicht fÃ¼r's Trailflow. Bin noch SchÃ¼ler, wÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤h  

2. Fahrwerk: Ich persÃ¶nlich habe noch nie wirkliche Erfahrungen mit den Federelementen. Aber, die mit denen ich oft Touren fahre, fahren alle auf ihren Nerve's FOX Federelemente. Letzens hab ich noch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Dinger echt Schrott sind. Als wir nach der Tour unsere RÃ¤der gesÃ¤ubert haben und danach ein paar Bunnyhops (um das Wasser ''abzuschÃ¼tteln'') gemacht haben, haben wir uns alle erstmal gewundert. Bei 2 von den 3 Nerveridern hatte die Gabel, naja, ich nenns mal einen kleinen Defekt. Aus 160mm wurden irgendwie 80mm. Die Gabel ist irgendwie nach dem Bunnyhop nicht mehr rausgekommen. Also Vorderad hoch und erstmal am Reifen gezogen. So da waren es wieder 160mm. Nach ein paar Bunnyhops war es wieder das selbe. (Wir wissen nicht woran das liegt, aber nach ein paar weiteren Touren auf 80mm ging das ScheiÃteil auf einmal wieder.) Seltsam. Ich hingegen mit meiner 80â¬ Rock Shox Gabel hatte im Gegensatz zu den 600â¬ Dingern noch NIE Probleme  Zu den nun verbauten Teilen beim Gapster: Da ich mir das Bike kaufe, lese ich auch seit einiger Zeit mit, auch in anderen Foren und das Fazit ist: Die meisten die die Elemente schonmal gefahren sind, haben ihre FOX Teile nichtmehr rangemacht. Sie sind also bei Lyrik und Cane geblieben. Andere behaupten aber auch da merkt man keinen Unterschied. Am besten sobald die das Gapster im Shop haben einfach mal hinfahren sofern die Anfahrt nicht zu weit ist. Wenn die das Teil dann vielleicht demnÃ¤chst mal im Shop haben fahr ich auch noch mal hin und teste es und werde hier nochmal meinen Senf hinzu geben.  

Vorteile Trailflow: Versenkbare SattelstÃ¼tze, Fox Elemente, Hammerschidt
Nachteile Trailflow: Schwerer als das Gap, Fox Elemente, Preis, Hammerschmidt, Wartungkosten teurer wegen FOX

Vorteile Gapster: Rock Shox Elemente, 2 Fach Kurbel, leichter als das Trailflow, Preis Leistung
Nachteile Gap: keine Versenktbare SattelstÃ¼rze, Rock Shox Elemente, 2 Fach Kurbel


Ich hab jetzt mal z.b. die Gabeln und Schaltungen bei vor und Nachteile geschrieben, da es ja IMMER diese 2 Gruppen von Ridern gibt. 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.
Ride on, Niklas

P.S. Habe grade gesehn der DÃ¤mpfer der beiden RÃ¤der ist ja gleich! 

EDIT: Die Wartungkosten der FOX Gabel sind viel teurer als von Rock Shox!!


----------



## Joeer (9. Januar 2013)

hallo,

ich hab seit kurzem auch die Lyrik und finde die Gabel toll... allein deshalb weil man ziemlich günstig sie von 170mm auf 180mm tunen kann oder sie auf uturn umrüsten kann... und sie federt einfach genial - zumindest für meine Anfängerbedürfnisse


----------



## Erdbomber (9. Januar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> - Ist die Hammerschmidt wirklich nicht zum empfehlen? Wenn ja warum?


 
Ich habe die Hammerschmidt eine Saison an einem 2010er Trailflow gefahren und bei mir hat sie gemischte Gefühle hinterlassen. Die Vorteile wurden hier ja bereits geschildert. Die Nachteile sind aus meiner Sicht ein spürbarer "Engergierverlust" beim pedalieren insbesondere im "overdrive". Zudem ist die Maximalgeschwindigkeit aufgrund der Übersetzung nicht sehr hoch. Also man ist beim richtig Gas geben sehr schnell am Limit.
Ich würde jedem eine längere Probefahrt empfehlen bevor eine Entscheidung getroffen wird.


----------



## Jason13 (9. Januar 2013)

Joeer schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich hab seit kurzem auch die Lyrik und finde die Gabel toll... allein deshalb weil man ziemlich günstig sie von 170mm auf 180mm tunen kann oder sie auf uturn umrüsten kann... und sie federt einfach genial - zumindest für meine Anfängerbedürfnisse



Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass man die 2013er lyrics nicht so einfach auf 180mm traveln kann... Wäre cool, wenn jemand der da Ahnung von hat was dazu sagen kann


----------



## Joeer (9. Januar 2013)

UPS das mit der 2013er kann sein - dann sorry wegen der Fehlmeldung


----------



## jimmykane (9. Januar 2013)

Nochmal: Es heißt GapSTAR ;-).


----------



## Killabeez (9. Januar 2013)

Vielen dank für die Antwort
 @Niklas0 und Erdbomber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (9. Januar 2013)

Ok Gapstar, ich werde es mir merken.  Ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Testberichte des GapSTARs  @Killabeez kein Problem immer weder gern. Es sollte doch normal sein, sein "Wissen" zu teilen wenn man vor so einem wichtigen bzw teuren Kauf steht 

LG Niklas


----------



## speichenquaeler (9. Januar 2013)

Anderes Stichwort gleiches Thema...

Ich habs wieder getan......und:

1. Shimano SAINT BR-M820 vorne und hinten sowie
2.  SM-RT86L Scheibe vorne (203mm)
3.  SM-RT86M Scheibe hinten (180mm)

für mein ex EX Gapstar geordert. Ich hab einfach keine Lust auf die Elixir 5.

(Viel ist da jetzt nicht mehr original wenn ich das Bike endlich unter die Schrauberfinger bekomme...neu sind: Reverb Stealth + Sattel, Subrosa mit Hope EVO II Naben, Saint Bremsen, XT Kassete 11-36 + Kette, Griffe und Lenker stehen noch aus) 

Aber egal...hier meine Frage:

Weiß jemand welchen Adapter ich für hinten brauche?? 
(Vorne dürfte das adapterlos gehen(?))

Es gab mal einige Antworten im "alten" Torque Thread zu diesem Thema...keine Ahnung ob ich das auf das "neue" EX portieren kann...


Danke Euch!

Beste Grüße


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Januar 2013)

Ich hab für meine neue Saint am FRX vorne bei 203er Scheiben den originalen Shimano Adapter verwendet.
Am Hinterrad für 203er Scheiben hab ich den Magura 26 Adapter genommen. Für 180iger Scheiben gibt es einen originalen Adapter von Shimano.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Aufnahmen beim EX nicht anders sind als beim FRX, also PM.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Januar 2013)

Joeer schrieb:


> ich hab seit kurzem auch die Lyrik und finde die Gabel toll... allein deshalb weil man ziemlich günstig sie von 170mm auf 180mm tunen kann





Jason13 schrieb:


> Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass man die 2013er lyrics nicht so einfach auf 180mm traveln kann... Wäre cool, wenn jemand der da Ahnung von hat was dazu sagen kann


Die Fakten dazu im Kurzüberblick:
- JEDE Lyrik U-Turn, kann auf 170 getravelt werden.
- KEINE Lyrik kann ohne weitere Umbauten auf 180 getravelt werden!
- limitierende Faktoren: Dämpfung bis 2009 (max. 170mm), Tauchrohre ab 2010 (max. 170mm)
- für 180mm muss man eine aktuelle Dämpfung (ab 2010) mit dem Casting einer Domain oder eine alten Lyrik (bis 2009) kombinieren
- eigentliches Traveln:
* DPA: Austausch der kompletten Federungseinheit (160/170/180)
* Solo Air ab 2012: Austausch der "Base Plate"
* Coil 170 & U-Turn 160: mit 10 bzw. 20mm Hülse
* 2-Step Air: nicht möglich

Die 10mm Hülsen sind derzeit leider ausverkauft, aber der Dreher weiß schon Bescheid, dass er wieder nachschub fertigen soll, sobald er die Zeit dazu hat.




jimmykane schrieb:


> Nochmal: Es heißt GapSTAR ;-).


Danke, endlich sagts mal einer 




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welchen Adapter ich für hinten brauche??
> (Vorne dürfte das adapterlos gehen(?))


Bremsadapter hinten am Torque, mittlerweile ein Dauerbrenner 
Du brauchst vorne einen ganz normalen PM +43mm Adapter, wie er an der Elixir auch montiert sein wird. Adapterlos auf 203 ist nur bei der Totem!
Für hinten brauchst du keinen Adapter, die PM Aufnahme ist für 180er Scheiben ausgelegt. Evtl. musst du das Ganze minimal mit 1-2 U-Scheiben anpassen, hatte ich bei mir, obwohl ich eigentlich den richtigen Adapter für meine 203er Scheiben habe, auch machen müssen.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (10. Januar 2013)

also ich hab mich jetzt auch mal einige seiten hier reingelesen da ich kurz davor bin mir das gapstar zu kaufen 

aber irgendwie werd ich nicht schlau wie gut das teil bergauf geht (im vergleich zum z.B. dem strive oder anderen enduros (zb fanes) 

ich hab mit dem rad vor in den alpen zu fahren und wenns sein muss auch mal 2000 hm machen 
aber ich würde auch gerne in parks gehen weswegen ich eher zum torque greifen würde als zum strive 

was meint ihr dazu ??

lg kevin


----------



## Joeer (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo Kevin, 

Ich besitze zwar nicht das Gapstar aber was ich im Forum mit gelesen habe deutet darauf hin, dass das Gapster aufgrund der Geometrie gut klettern soll und bergab und im Park.eindeutig mehr Reserven haben soll. Ich bin von einem xc fully auf das 2010'er Torque umgestiegen und habe es nicht bereut. Weder beim bergauf fahren noch bei der Abfahrt.  
also in diesem tread geht die Tendenz die ich rauslesen konnte definitiv zum torque. 
Für Touren leichtere Reifen drauf und man spart sich schon ca 800gr an Gewicht  aber es werden sicher gleich Leute schreiben die mehr Erfahrung damit haben...
Lg Joeer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (10. Januar 2013)

Genau so ist es!! Klar bist du nicht so fix wie deine Enduro Kollegen aber bergab wirst du sie gnadenlos abziehen!! Und DAS ist doch das was zählt!  : lol:


----------



## Jake_rides (10. Januar 2013)

Joeer schrieb:


> [...] Gapster [...]



*hust*


----------



## Joeer (10. Januar 2013)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> *hust*



Uh sch..ße  Auto Korrektur  muss das aus dem Wörterbuch meines Handys löschen rofl


----------



## Jake_rides (10. Januar 2013)

Böses Handy


----------



## Niklas0 (10. Januar 2013)

[offtopic] haha   wegen sowas hab ich autokorrektur AUS.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Januar 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> ich hab mit dem rad vor in den alpen zu fahren und wenns sein muss auch mal 2000 hm machen
> aber ich würde auch gerne in parks gehen weswegen ich eher zum torque greifen würde als zum strive


Wenn Bikepark ein Thema ist auf jeden Fall immer das Torque! Bikepark mit Strive macht wenig Spaß (mal so Autobahn-Strecken wie die Brechsand Sachen in Winterberg ausgenommen).
Man kann die Lyrik ja auch recht einfach auf U-Turn (wenn nötig auch mit 170mm) umrüsten, dann hat man für bergauf nochmal 4,5cm Absenkung, die das Klettern erleichtern. Wenn man Gewicht sparen will, kann man auch auf DPA umbauen - nur 3cm Absenkung, Luft, teurer.

BTW: ist die Lyrik im Gapstar eigentlich eine Coil oder eine Air? Habe das auf die Schnelle nirgends gefunden, da steht nur "RC2 DH" 




Niklas0 schrieb:


> Klar bist du nicht so fix wie deine Enduro Kollegen aber bergab wirst du sie gnadenlos abziehen!!


DAS hätte ich jetzt aber mal gerne genauer erklärt. Das Torque ist meiner Meinung nach ein Enduro (wenn auch eins mit viel Potential in Richtung FR), das bergauf mit den meisten Enduros auf einem Level liegen sollte, außer vielleicht mit den richtig super-leichten mit eher AM-artiger Geometrie. Und nur wegen 1 oder 2cm mehr Federweg zieht man andere Leute auf Enduros bergab sicher nicht gnadenlos ab! Wer das denkt, vertraut viel zu sehr auf das Material und nicht auf die Fahrtechnik...


----------



## Ollik (11. Januar 2013)

Nunja ich bin der Meinung das das Torque mehr ein touren tauglicher Freerider ist und was auch klar ist das wen du nicht fahren kannst bist du natürlich langsamer bergab wie ein Enduro Fahrer der es kann aber wen beide Fahrer Gleichgut fahren können ist der Torque Fahrer schnelle


----------



## Jake_rides (11. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> BTW: ist die Lyrik im Gapstar eigentlich eine Coil oder eine Air? Habe das auf die Schnelle nirgends gefunden, da steht nur "RC2 DH"



Ich war ehrlich gesagt die ganze Zeit davon ausgegangen, dass es eine Solo Air ist. Aber nachdem du gefragt hast, habe ich nochmal nachgeschaut und tatsächlich: Auf der Homepage ist das nicht genau ersichtlich 

Unter Betrachtung des Einsatzbereiches halte ich aber eine Solo Air für sehr wahrscheinlich. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Jason13 (11. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube die rc2dh gibt es nur als Luft Version... Wenn du mal danach Googelst


----------



## Jake_rides (11. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte noch im Kopf, dass es 2013 keine Coil-Varianten der Lyrik mehr gäbe. Nach der skeptischen Nachfrage habe ich dann aber nochmal auf der Seite von RockShox nachgeschaut und dort ist auch eine Coil-Variante der RC2 DH aufgeführt. Allerdings findet man im Netz sonst nichts davon.

Die gute Nachricht: Ich weiß wieder, woher ich die Info zur 2013er Lyrik hatte 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9995861&postcount=1


Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Keine Coil Version 2013.
> 
> Nachdem ich schon eine Weile auf der Suche nach einer 2013er Lyrik RC2DH Coil bin, aber bisher nur die Luftversion im Handel gefunden und auch die Nachfragen bei diversen Onlinehändlern keine befriedigende Antwort erhalten habe, fragte ich jetzt direkt mal bei Sport Import und somit dem direktesten Kontakt zu Sram Deutschland nach. Hier ein Auszug aus der kurzen, aber deutlich klärenden Antwort:
> 
> "... die Coil Version hat SRAM aus dem Programm genommen, es wird einen neuen geben, aber wann und was sich ändern wird, wissen wir noch nicht." _Danke an dieser Stelle für die schnelle Antwort _



Ich denke, damit wäre unsere Frage geklärt. Meine Begeisterung über die Korrektheit der RockShox Page hält sich allerdings zum wiederholten Male in Grenzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Januar 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Nunja ich bin der Meinung das das Torque mehr ein touren tauglicher Freerider ist


Bin ich generell auch - aber nur wenn es auch so aufgebaut ist! Das was Canyon ab Werk zusammenschustert befindet sich rein vom Aufbau her mMn eher irgendwo zwischen AM und EN...!




Ollik schrieb:


> und was auch klar ist das wen du nicht fahren kannst bist du natürlich langsamer bergab wie ein Enduro Fahrer der es kann aber wen beide Fahrer Gleichgut fahren können ist der Torque Fahrer schnelle


Das mit dem "potenten Fahrer" gibts natürlich immer... es gibt immer jemanden, der mit schlechterem Material schneller fährt als andere mit Top Gerät. Aber dass bei zwei theoretisch gleich guten Fahrern einer auf einem "Enduro" (was genau ist das...?) und einer auf dem Torque, letzterer automatisch schneller ist, ist einfach nur purer Schwachsinn. Das Bike ist echt gut, aber die vollkommene Übermacht mit eingebautem Flux-Kompensator ist es jetzt auch nicht 




Jake_rides schrieb:


> Ich war ehrlich gesagt die ganze Zeit davon ausgegangen, dass es eine Solo Air ist. Aber nachdem du gefragt hast, habe ich nochmal nachgeschaut und tatsächlich: Auf der Homepage ist das nicht genau ersichtlich
> 
> Unter Betrachtung des Einsatzbereiches halte ich aber eine Solo Air für sehr wahrscheinlich. Was meint ihr?


Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass es eine Solo Air ist, würde jedenfalls zum Gesamtkonzept passen. Die gesamte Torque Serie steht ja ausschließlich auf Luftfahrwerken...




Jason13 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die rc2dh gibt es nur als Luft Version... Wenn du mal danach Googelst


Das hat gar nichts zu heißen. Als OEM kriegt man ALLES, auch Sachen, die der normale Endkunde nicht kaufen kann... so z. B. Fox "Factory" Gabeln ohne Tamagochi-Beschichtung.




Jake_rides schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch im Kopf, dass es 2013 keine Coil-Varianten der Lyrik mehr gäbe. Nach der skeptischen Nachfrage habe ich dann aber nochmal auf der Seite von RockShox nachgeschaut und dort ist auch eine Coil-Variante der RC2 DH aufgeführt. Allerdings findet man im Netz sonst nichts davon.
> 
> Die gute Nachricht: Ich weiß wieder, woher ich die Info zur 2013er Lyrik hatte
> 
> ...


Naja, erstens: siehe ein Zitat weiter oben, zweitens: eigentlich ist im Moment mal nur U-Turn aus dem Programm genommen, dass Sram aktuell keine Coil Gabeln mehr nach Deutschland importiert ist allerdings schon sehr komisch...


----------



## Jake_rides (11. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das was Canyon ab Werk zusammenschustert befindet sich rein vom Aufbau her mMn eher irgendwo zwischen AM und EN...!



Dass wir beim Torque EX nicht von einem Bike reden, das einzig und allein als Freerider konzipiert ist, steht nicht zur Debatte.
Von AM würde ich aber z. B. bei einem Gapstar nicht sprechen. Zwar sind längst nicht alle Parts - geschweige denn der Rahmen - auf Highend-Abfahrten ausgelegt, aber selbst mit Elixir 5 und Charger Comp sollte doch etwas mehr als AM drin sein, oder?
Immerhin sind im Fahrwerk Parts verbaut, die nicht nur qualitativ einigermaßen hochwertig sind, sondern sich irgendwo im Dunstkreis von EN/FR ansiedeln (CCDB Air, Lyrik RC2 DH).

Ich denke, dass Canyon es mit der "Hardcode-Enduro-Philosophie" schon ganz gut beschreibt  Und genau wegen eben dieser Konzeption werd ich mir das gute Stück auch bestellen: Man muss auf dem Weg zum Hometrail nicht permanent schieben oder seinen Urlaub abblasen, weil der Lift nicht geht. Trotzdem machts bergab Spaß und Flugeinlagen oder Ausflüge in den Bike-Park sind auch drin!

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich Lügen verbreite, das ist alles nur lauwarmes Halbwissen  Ich fahre seit einem Jahr und musste feststellen, dass ich mit Touren-Geo und 150mm vorne und 140mm hinten einfach nicht glücklich werde 




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Als OEM kriegt man ALLES, auch Sachen, die der normale Endkunde nicht kaufen kann...



Stimmt, dieses OEM-Dings gibt's ja auch noch 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass es eine Solo Air ist, würde jedenfalls zum Gesamtkonzept passen. Die gesamte Torque Serie steht ja ausschließlich auf Luftfahrwerken...



Ja, dachte ich mir auch.


----------



## Niklas0 (11. Januar 2013)

@ smubob sorry hab mich wahrscheinlich bisschen falsch ausgedrückt: ich meinte eigentlich dass man sich mehr abhetzen muss als die nerve kollegen bzw AM.


----------



## Kiwi_185 (12. Januar 2013)

in welcher größe wäre es für mich am besten ?? ... ich bin 1.80 groß


----------



## Joeer (12. Januar 2013)

Kiwi_185 schrieb:


> in welcher größe wäre es für mich am besten ?? ... ich bin 1.80 groß



Du solltest deine schrittlänge noch dazu schreiben


----------



## rmfausi (12. Januar 2013)

@Kiwi_185
Aus dem Bauch herraus würde ich M nehmen, andere werden dir vielleicht zu L raten. Das ist aber alles Geschmackssache. Mir war der 2012er L Rahmen schon zu lang, 2013 ist er noch ein bisschen gewachsen. Bei meiner Bestellung habe ich M genommen (183/87cm), ich mags lieber kompakter als gestreckt. Die Probefahrten waren dann auf M Rahmen und ich war glücklich damit. Wenn du die Möglichkeit dazu hast würde ich nach Koblenz fahren und proberollen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (12. Januar 2013)

Ich habe eben meine shimano zee bremsen ausgepackt  Jetz fehlen nur noch der LRS und das rad  dann isses auch kein "AM" mehr


----------



## Jake_rides (12. Januar 2013)

Der LRS bleibt bei mir erstmal dran. Soll von mir aus AM/EN draufstehen, ich mach damit einfach das, was man mit einem Torque eben so macht und entweder er hält oder ihm wird fristlos gekündigt sobald wieder Geld da ist 
Bremsen? Ja, das Thema hatten wir ja schon angerissen... Ich glaub ich bleib bei den Code R.
Im Laufe der Zeit will ich dann auch noch ein paar Kleinteile wechseln (Sattelstütze, Sattel, ...).
Ach ja, Pedale: Hat zufällig jemand einen Tipp? Ich hatte bisher NS Bikes Aerial Pro, die waren ganz gut. Aber ich würde auch nochmal was Neues ausprobieren


----------



## Jason13 (12. Januar 2013)

Ja, Pedale... Da hab ich auch ne frage zu...  ich fahr ja eig shimano SPD klick und mit meinem hard tail bin ich damit gut zufrieden. 
Nur ich denke jetz das ich wohl auf Plattform pedal umsteigen sollte... Is wohl besser, nur meint ihr ich schaffe das kopfmäßig am hard tail klick zu fahren und am torque "beinaufreißer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (12. Januar 2013)

Geht, das praktiziere ich seit neustem auch  
Bei den Plattformpedalen muss man aber etwas mehr arbeiten als mit Klickern - das ziehen am Pedal bekommt man bei den Klickies geschenkt ;-)


----------



## Jason13 (12. Januar 2013)

Ja das ist ja klar, nur ich kann auch ohne klickies nen Bunny Hopp  Also solls wohl klappen  
Und dann mal was andres, ich hab ja die zee bremse gekauft und eben Aufm Foto bei canyon gesehen, dass die Schalthebel mit matchmaker angebracht sind... Wenn ich neue bremsen dran baue, wie soll ich dann die Schalthebel festbekommen?


----------



## rmfausi (12. Januar 2013)

Wenn wirklich Matchmaker verbaut sind dann brauchst du die normalen Schellen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kiwi_185 (12. Januar 2013)

schrittlänge hab ich 83 ... also denk ich ich greife dann zu m


----------



## Jason13 (12. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wenn wirklich Matchmaker verbaut sind dann brauchst du die normalen Schellen.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Ja das is doch.... 
Mist, weiß jemand ob das echt so ist?


----------



## Micha382 (13. Januar 2013)

Wenn die Zee nicht an die Matchmaker passt schon ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (13. Januar 2013)

Zee und X9 Trigger sind nicht kombinierbar!
Shimano verwendet ein völlig anderes System als Sram/Avid.
Entweder du machst an die X9 Trigger normale Schellen oder du verkaufst das Zeug und machst Ispec SLX oder XT trigger dran. Aber bevor ich 34 Euro für zwei Schellen ausgebe würde ich gleich die Trigger wechseln.


----------



## yoschi1 (13. Januar 2013)

@ Micha382:  Hy, sag mal, was macht denn die Kurmainz Kaserne in Tauber? Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Micha382 (13. Januar 2013)

Die ist mittlerweile zu und da ist ein Industriepark drin, bzw. ein paar Firmen halt. Kasernen gibt's hier in der Region so gut wie keine mehr...


----------



## Jason13 (13. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Zee und X9 Trigger sind nicht kombinierbar!
> Shimano verwendet ein völlig anderes System als Sram/Avid.
> Entweder du machst an die X9 Trigger normale Schellen oder du verkaufst das Zeug und machst Ispec SLX oder XT trigger dran. Aber bevor ich 34 Euro für zwei Schellen ausgebe würde ich gleich die Trigger wechseln.



34 Euro? Das is ja n schlechter Witz! Ja dann muss ich mal gucken wie ichs mache, aber wenn man hochrechnet und die karre schon 3200 Euro kostet (also das gapstar) dann wollte ich eigentlich nicht noch die trigger tauschen...


----------



## Micha382 (13. Januar 2013)

Wobei bei 3200 kommt es auch nicht mehr auf 35 an


----------



## Ollik (13. Januar 2013)

Ich hab jetzt doch nochmal eine allgemeine frage zum Gapstar  manche sagen mann kann damit im Bikepark Spass haben andere sagen Nicht aber was stimmt denn jetzt ? wen ich mir das hier so durchlese sagen viele das der Schwachpunkt an den felgen liegt stimmt das ? also da ich es selber kaufen will bin ich jetzt etwas verunsichert weil ich durchaus ein paar mal in Bikepark will und nicht nur die Chickenways fahren will  also es sollte schon den ein oder anderen Drop überleben . Ich weis das es das am Anfang schafft aber geht das auch auf dauer ?


----------



## Jake_rides (13. Januar 2013)

Ist eigentlich eine gute Frage. Ich grübel auch wieder zwischen EX und FRX hin und her.

Vielleicht bin ich ja mit einem FRX Dropzone besser bedient... Auf das 2te Kettenblatt kann ich erstmal verzichten, und selbst wenn ich dann nochmal auf 2 Kettenblätter umrüsten sollte, dann sicher nicht um damit ne Transalp zu fahren. Höchstens mal einen Trail oder die 10 Minuten von mir zu Hause zum Trail hin. Dank Trackflip, 180er Luftgabel und steilem Sitzwinkel bliebe diesbezüglich ja noch etwas Spielraum.
Mich würde ja insbesondere interessieren, was unser FRX-Experte in diesem Thread, Smubob, dazu sagt 

Wenn ich das neue Rad habe (egal welches), dann kaufe ich NIE WIEDER ein neues. Das ist einfach zu schwierig


----------



## Ollik (13. Januar 2013)

Geht mir genau so bin am verzweifeln  also bis vor ein paar wochen dachte ich ab 170 mm ist es ein freerider egal wie !


----------



## Ride.manic (13. Januar 2013)

Luftgabel? Ist es im dropzone nicht ne van ( steht doch für Stahlfeder dachte ich)?


----------



## Ollik (13. Januar 2013)

Ride.manic schrieb:


> Luftgabel? Ist es im dropzone nicht ne van ( steht doch für Stahlfeder dachte ich)?



Wir reden hier von den Ex Modellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (13. Januar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> 34 Euro? Das is ja n schlechter Witz! Ja dann muss ich mal gucken wie ichs mache, aber wenn man hochrechnet und die karre schon 3200 Euro kostet (also das gapstar) dann wollte ich eigentlich nicht noch die trigger tauschen...



Einfach so die Trigger tauschen geht auch nicht, dann müsstest du auch das Schaltwerk tauschen. Wenn ich nicht irre, kann man die Matchmaker-Schelle (inkl. Trigger) auch ohne Bremshebel am Lenker befestigen, ist zwar nicht sooo sauber, aber zumindest eine Übergangslösung...


----------



## Jake_rides (13. Januar 2013)

Ride.manic schrieb:


> Luftgabel? Ist es im dropzone nicht ne van ( steht doch für Stahlfeder dachte ich)?



Ja, aber ich würde die Van gegen eine Totem Solo Air tauschen. Würde auch nochmal stolze 100g Gewicht einsparen


----------



## Ride.manic (13. Januar 2013)

Ach so  @Ollik: nein, es wurde das frx dropzone angesprochen.


----------



## Ollik (13. Januar 2013)

achso hab ich nicht mitbekommen :-D


----------



## Killabeez (14. Januar 2013)

Ist jetzt eigentlich schon das erste Gapstar ausgeliefert worden?


----------



## speichenquaeler (14. Januar 2013)

Ich denke nein....rmfausi (schwarz) und ich (weiß) dürften mit KW03 angekündigt eine der ersten hier im Forum sein...

Ich habe noch keine Kommissioniermessage erhalten...

Also warten...ich rechne eigtl. fest mit einem weiteren Verzug...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jason13 (14. Januar 2013)

Ich hab auch noch keine Mail 
Gapstar weiss


----------



## speichenquaeler (14. Januar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch keine Mail
> Gapstar weiss


 
Stimmt...Du warst auch noch einer der darbenden Frühbesteller...

M oder welche Größe?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jason13 (14. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Stimmt...Du warst auch noch einer der darbenden Frühbesteller...
> 
> M oder welche Größe?
> 
> Beste Grüße



Ne ne, ich bin 193 cm groß  ich hab L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (14. Januar 2013)

Warten wir es mal ab was sich diese Woche tut. Ich glaube jedenfalls nicht an eine weitere Verzögerung. 

Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Jason13 (14. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Warten wir es mal ab was sich diese Woche tut. Ich glaube jedenfalls nicht an eine weitere Verzögerung.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe auch das das klappt


----------



## Killabeez (14. Januar 2013)

Na dann drück ich euch auch mal die Daumen dass es die Woche noch kommt


----------



## Niklas0 (14. Januar 2013)

Wär echt cool, ich möchte nämlich so schnell wie möglich die ersten Bilder sehn. Will auch da Gapstar in schwarz bestellen


----------



## Killabeez (14. Januar 2013)

Oh ja, ich warte auch sehnsüchtig auf die ersten Bilder und Testberichte


----------



## AlBirdy (15. Januar 2013)

Will auch Bilder sehen. Das schwarz im Vertride sieht klasse aus in live, aber ich bin mir unentschlossen ob das in Verbindung mit rot vernünftig ausschaut. 
Schwarz mit grün wäre super gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (16. Januar 2013)

Wer nervt denn heute nochmal die Servicehotline??

Heute morgen meinte man mir, es seien die Gapstars momentan in der Montage...aber ob eine Versendung diese Woche noch klappt sei ungewiss...

Ich denke bald wird es Zeit für einen gehörigen Shitstorm...

Beste Grüße...

P.S. die Servicehotlinenummer + Ziffer 1 + Ziffer 2 am Telefon gehen bei mir schon betrunken!!!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2013)

Die drehen wieder Videos da  Dan dauert es länger


----------



## rmfausi (16. Januar 2013)

Na wenigsten wird schonmal geschraubt, davon war bis jetzt noch keine Rede aumen: 

Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2013)

Sind doch gute news 

Ich hätte noch 2 Fragen zum Gapstar, die Rock Shoxs Reverb Stealth müsste man ja ohne Probleme nachrüsten können, aber ist die Bohrung im Rahmen schon vorhanden oder muss man die selber einbringen? Kann man die Bremsanlage mit der Avid Elixir 7 ohne zusätzliche Adapter usw. tauschen? 

Gruß Chris


----------



## nsc (16. Januar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> ... die Rock Shoxs Reverb Stealth müsste man ja ohne Probleme nachrüsten können, aber ist die Bohrung im Rahmen schon vorhanden oder muss man die selber einbringen?



Die ist schon vorhanden...


----------



## Funko_Sapiens (16. Januar 2013)

Ich hab auch noch ne Frage:
Macht es Sinn trotz Type 2 Schaltwerk sich einen Neoprenschutz für die Kettenstrebe zu zulegen? Wenn ja weiß jemand den Umfang der Kettenstrebe? Dürfte ja ungefähr oder derselbe sein, wie an den anderen Torque-Rahmen.


----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2013)

Vielen dank 
Kann mir bitte noch einer die Frage mit den Bremsen beantworten?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2013)

Worauf willst du denn tauschen? Adapter kommt drauf an welche Scheiben und Bremssättel du fahren willst und was der Rahmen für Befestigungen (PM oder IS) hat.


----------



## Jason13 (16. Januar 2013)

Neuste info! 
Die torque gapstar Modelle werde ALLE nächste Woche verschickt! Sie werden diese Woche montiert und gehen nächste Woche los  
Info aus Telefonat mit canyon Mitarbeiter von grade eben


----------



## AlBirdy (16. Januar 2013)

Nach wie vor bereitet mir die Suche der korrekten Größe große Sorge.

Bin ein 2013er Vertride in M in Koblenz auf dem Parkplatz gefahren und das kam mir trotz seiner 70mm Vorbaulänge extrem kurz vor.

Bin 182 mit 85er Schrittlänge und fahre in der Regel so ziemlich alles in M was auch immer gut gepasst hat.
Da für mich aber nur das Gapstar in Frage kommt (Vorbaulänge 45mm und das soll auch so bleiben) habe ich Bedenken, dass M einfach zu klein sein wird. 
L hingegen scheint mir sehr groß zu sein, besonders wegen dem 490er Sitzrohr. 

Fahre derzeit ein 2012er Cube 130 welches in M eigentlich sehr ähnliche Geometriewerte hat wie das EX in M, jedoch ist dort auch ein 90er Vorbau verbaut.

Was meint ihr? M auf gut Glück bestellen oder L probieren und im Zweifelsfall zurück schicken (das möchte ich aber echt ungern)? Nochmal nach Koblenz fahren kommt nicht in Frage.

Falls wer ein M oder L Gapstar in München hat und mich mal Probesitzen lassen würde, lasst es mich wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Worauf willst du denn tauschen? Adapter kommt drauf an welche Scheiben und Bremssättel du fahren willst und was der Rahmen für Befestigungen (PM oder IS) hat.



Keine Ahnung ich kenn mich da nicht so aus. Würde halt einfach das Gapstar kaufen und dann die Avid Elixir 7 einbauen wollen.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29648_Elixir-7-Scheibenbremse-.html


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2013)

Ach so okay also auf Elixir 7 wechseln. Denk die wird PM sein. Was das Gapstar für nen Rahmen hat weiß ich nicht genau, gehe aber von PM aus. Sollte also passen. Kommt nun noch drauf an was du für ne Scheibengröße willst.


----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2013)

Würde dann vorne auf 200mm wechseln und hinten 180mm lassen wenn das geht.


----------



## speichenquaeler (16. Januar 2013)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> Nach wie vor bereitet mir die Suche der korrekten Größe große Sorge.
> 
> Bin ein 2013er Vertride in M in Koblenz auf dem Parkplatz gefahren und das kam mir trotz seiner 70mm Vorbaulänge extrem kurz vor.
> 
> ...



Ich würde Dir raten an deiner Entscheidungsfähikeit zu arbeiten und wenn Du genug Bares hast...bestell Dir beide...

Sorry ich kann Dir gerade kein ML Rahmen löten...


----------



## bike_dude (16. Januar 2013)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> Nach wie vor bereitet mir die Suche der korrekten Größe große Sorge.
> 
> Bin ein 2013er Vertride in M in Koblenz auf dem Parkplatz gefahren und das kam mir trotz seiner 70mm Vorbaulänge extrem kurz vor.
> 
> ...


Naja, länger wird das Bike wohl nicht werden  da du sagst du bist schon auf dem M gehockt und du hast dich nicht wohl gefühlt.

Schau doch mal, ob du den Reach Wert von deinem alten Radl rausfinden kannst, dann vergleich den mal mit dem vom L-Tourqe und auch den vom M-Tourqe.

Außerdem kannst mal den Reach vom Tourqe mit dem z.B. von der Fanes (extrem steiler Sitzwinkel, nur 600mm Oberrohr in L) vergleichen. Beim Fanes würdest du wohl ohne Bedenken L wählen.

Der Reach vom Tourqe-L ist kleiner als der vom Fanes-L.
In der Theorie also, auf den Pedalen stehend bist du also auf dem Tourqe kompakter als auf der Fanes. Im Sitzen trittst du beim Tourqe halt mehr von hinten (halt alles ein Kompromiss).


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2013)

Weiß jetzt nicht was das Gapstar Serie an Anlage/Scheiben hat. Wenn gleiche Marke/Größe dann kein neuer Adapter nötig.


----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2013)

Ok Super, vielen dank


----------



## rmfausi (16. Januar 2013)

Gapstar: Elixir 5 200+200mm

Vorne mit Adapter ohne nur 160mm
Hinten mit Adapter ohne Adapter 180mm

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## AlBirdy (16. Januar 2013)

bike_dude schrieb:


> Schau doch mal, ob du den Reach Wert von deinem alten Radl rausfinden kannst, dann vergleich den mal mit dem vom L-Tourqe und auch den vom M-Tourqe.
> 
> Außerdem kannst mal den Reach vom Tourqe mit dem z.B. von der Fanes (extrem steiler Sitzwinkel, nur 600mm Oberrohr in L) vergleichen. Beim Fanes würdest du wohl ohne Bedenken L wählen.
> 
> ...



Der Reach Wert meines aktuellen Rades ist sogar kleiner als der des Torques in M (401 vs. 407mm), allerdings kommt da natürlich noch der Vorbau hinzu. Insgesamt sind die Räder also (fast) gleich lang, aber durch den 45er Vorbau wird das EX in M eben doch ziemlich kurz. Bedenkt man das das L etwa 3cm länger ist (Reach & Oberrohr) würde ich damit in etwa gleich sitzen wie auf meinem jetzigen Rad, wenn ich da nicht komplett was vertausche.
Allerdings schreckt mich das 490er Sitzrohr etwas ab, das scheint mir für eine mit 182 recht kleine Person doch ziemlich hoch, besonders wenn man noch eine 150er Reverb verbauen möchte. Ich befürchte, dass länge des Sitzrohres eine 150er garnicht mehr zulässt.

Alles doof... 

BTW: Ich möchte es wenn möglich vermeiden zwei zu bestellen, habe wenig Lust das Ding wieder zurück zu schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Gapstar: Elixir 5 200+200mm
> 
> Vorne mit Adapter ohne nur 160mm
> Hinten mit Adapter ohne Adapter 180mm
> ...



Vielen Dank 

Gruß Chris


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2013)

Ob es da lohnt "nur" auf ne Elixir zu gehen...
Auf jeden Fall brauchst dann keine neuen Adapter, kannst die nehmen, die dran sind.


----------



## mssc (16. Januar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ich kenn mich da nicht so aus. Würde halt einfach das Gapstar kaufen und dann die Avid Elixir 7 einbauen wollen.
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29648_Elixir-7-Scheibenbremse-.html



Ich hätte demnächst eine Bremse mit Elixir 7 Hebeln und Elixir 9 Bremssätteln abzugeben... wenn du Interesse hast -> PN


----------



## Jake_rides (16. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nicht was das Gapstar Serie an Anlage/Scheiben hat. Wenn gleiche Marke/Größe dann kein neuer Adapter nötig.





Killabeez schrieb:


> Würde dann vorne auf 200mm wechseln und hinten 180mm lassen wenn das geht.



Am Gapstar ist eine Avid Elixir 5 mit HS1 200/200mm. Der Rahmen hat hinten PM7 (max. 180mm), die Gabel hat PM6 (max. 160mm).

De facto heißt dass, das du einfach hinten den zusammen mit der 200er Scheibe montierten Adapter weglässt und vorne den bereits vorhanden Adapter der "alten" Scheibe mit der neuen Scheibe weiterverwendest.

Ja, ich weiß rmfausi hat auch schon drauf geantwortet.


----------



## Micha382 (16. Januar 2013)

@AlBirdy

Ich hab ungefähr deine Grösse, 183 mit ner Schrittlänge von 83 und hab in Koblenz das Alpinist in L gefahren und muss sagen das hat sich total passend angefühlt, wie die Faust aufs Auge und das Sitzrohr, bzw. die Länge war gar kein Problem.
Wenn ich es zu machen hätte würde ich das Torque EX in L nehmen


----------



## AlBirdy (16. Januar 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> @AlBirdy
> 
> Ich hab ungefähr deine Grösse, 183 mit ner Schrittlänge von 83 und hab in Koblenz das Alpinist in L gefahren und muss sagen das hat sich total passend angefühlt, wie die Faust aufs Auge und das Sitzrohr, bzw. die Länge war gar kein Problem.
> Wenn ich es zu machen hätte würde ich das Torque EX in L nehmen



Bist du das EX gefahren oder das '12er Torque?
Weisst du noch wie weit die Sattelstütze draußen war bei normaler Sitzposition? 
Tendiere derzeit auch echt zum L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (16. Januar 2013)

Ich bin das EX Alpinist in L gefahren und die Sattelstütze war ein ganzes Stück draußen. Würde jetzt so mindestens 10cm sagen.


----------



## AlBirdy (16. Januar 2013)

Ah ok, dachte hätte vielleicht das '12er sein können weil als ich da war hatten sie nur ein EX da (in M) und ein '12er in L.

Bei der Sattelstütze siehst du mein Dilemma. Etwa 10cm reichen nichtmal für eine 125er Reverb (125mm drop + 2cm Dichtung).

Mal sehen was die Leute sagen die die ersten Modelle geliefert bekommen haben. Wird ja sicher jemand in der Region von 182cm dabei sein der ein L genommen hat.

Rein von der Länge her, wäre ein L aber sicher die bessere Wahl, besonders wenn man den kurzen Vorbau bedenkt.


----------



## Micha382 (16. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mir grad nicht mehr 100% sicher ob nicht sogar ne Reverb drin war. Jedenfalls war mäßig Abstand zum Oberrohr und ich würde behaupten das passt wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe.
Ob das jetzt 10 oder 15cm waren kann ich dir aber leider nicht mehr sagen...


----------



## AlBirdy (16. Januar 2013)

Ist ja nicht so schlimm, kann man ja nochmal prüfen wenn die Bikes ausgeliefert sind und es mehr Erfahrungen gibt.
Aber das es auch dir in L sehr gut gepasst hat bestätigt schonmal meine Auffassung der Länge des Rades.


----------



## Micha382 (16. Januar 2013)

L war einfach draufsetzen und wohlfühlen, denke das sollte passen ;-)


----------



## AlBirdy (16. Januar 2013)

So muss das sein.


----------



## Micha382 (16. Januar 2013)

Ja so muss das sein 
Hab grad noch mal nachgeschaut auf der Webseite und da steht auch dass das Alpinist in L im Showroom steht und das hat ja die Reverb drin, sollte also passen.
Was ich dir aber 100% sagen kann ist dass ich das Strive auch in L gefahren bin und da hat das mit meiner 83er Schrittlänge und der Reverb ganz ausgefahren genau gepasst. Du hast ja noch 2cm mehr SL und das L vom Strive hat ja ein 491mm Sitzrohr.


----------



## Niklas0 (16. Januar 2013)

Ich werd demnächst auch nochmal hinfahren. Bin auch 1,84 groß und gebe dann noch mal nen Bericht wegen den Größen her was mir besser passt und warum.


----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Ich werd demnächst auch nochmal hinfahren. Bin auch 1,84 groß und gebe dann noch mal nen Bericht wegen den Größen her was mir besser passt und warum.



Bin auch 1,84 groß und bis jetzt immer von einen M ausgegangen da es beim Downhill ein bisschen handlicher ist, aber da so viele mit ähnlicher Größe ein L bestellen bin ich nun auch sehr skeptisch...


----------



## ale2812 (16. Januar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ich kenn mich da nicht so aus. Würde halt einfach das Gapstar kaufen und dann die Avid Elixir 7 einbauen wollen.
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29648_Elixir-7-Scheibenbremse-.html



ist dein "upgrade" dein ernst? für das geld willst du von der 5 auf die 7 tasuchen? 
kleiner tipp: kauf dir shimano xt bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2013)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> Am Gapstar ist eine Avid Elixir 5 mit HS1 200/200mm. Der Rahmen hat hinten PM7 (max. 180mm), die Gabel hat PM6 (max. 160mm).
> 
> De facto heißt dass, das du einfach hinten den zusammen mit der 200er Scheibe montierten Adapter weglässt und vorne den bereits vorhanden Adapter der "alten" Scheibe mit der neuen Scheibe weiterverwendest.
> 
> Ja, ich weiß rmfausi hat auch schon drauf geantwortet.



Vielen dank


----------



## Niklas0 (16. Januar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Bin auch 1,84 groß und bis jetzt immer von einen M ausgegangen da es beim Downhill ein bisschen handlicher ist, aber da so viele mit ähnlicher Größe ein L bestellen bin ich nun auch sehr skeptisch...



ich bin von Anfang an von L ausgegangen da ich erst 14 bin und noch wachse  wohne nur 30km von Koblenz entfernt ich kann da im Prinzip mim Rad hinfahren.  aber die 13 Modelle sollen ja gewachsen sein bin bis jetzt nur mit dem 12er gefahren. passt in L perfekt. Naja hinfahren und testet lautet wohl das wochenendziel der Radtour


----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> ich bin von Anfang an von L ausgegangen da ich erst 14 bin und noch wachse  wohne nur 30km von Koblenz entfernt ich kann da im Prinzip mim Rad hinfahren.  aber die 13 Modelle sollen ja gewachsen sein bin bis jetzt nur mit dem 12er gefahren. passt in L perfekt. Naja hinfahren und testet lautet wohl das wochenendziel der Radtour



Hast du es gut, teste mal ausgiebig  Ich müsste über 4 Std fahren, also kann ich es leider nicht testen


----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2013)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ist dein "upgrade" dein ernst? für das geld willst du von der 5 auf die 7 tasuchen?
> kleiner tipp: kauf dir shimano xt bremsen.



Bin die 7 schon gefahren und war sehr zufrieden damit, aber bin jederzeit für Tipps offen  Werd ich mir mal anschauen, danke


----------



## Jason13 (16. Januar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Bin die 7 schon gefahren und war sehr zufrieden damit, aber bin jederzeit für Tipps offen  Werd ich mir mal anschauen, danke



Ich hab hier die shimano zee liegen  die kommt bei mir ans gapstar


----------



## Niklas0 (16. Januar 2013)

@Killabeez ich werde in den nächsten 2 Wochen mal hinfahren und nochmal ein Testberichte reinsetzen. vllt haben die in 2 Wochen auch mal das gapstar da stehn!!!!!


----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier die shimano zee liegen  die kommt bei mir ans gapstar



Muss ich mir auch erstmal anschauen 

 @Niklas0 ob ich zwei Wochen noch warten kann, ich glaube nicht


----------



## Niklas0 (16. Januar 2013)

oh Gott ich muss noch ein halbes Jahr warten :'(   ._.


----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> oh Gott ich muss noch ein halbes Jahr warten :'(   ._.



 Viel Durchhaltevermögen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (16. Januar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Bin die 7 schon gefahren und war sehr zufrieden damit, aber bin jederzeit für Tipps offen  Werd ich mir mal anschauen, danke



der vorteil von der 5 zu 7 ist gering. bremskraft ist bei der xt höher und fading resitenter. dazu sind service arbeiten bei shimano leichter.

wenn man neue bremsen kauft, dann gibts eigtl nur wenige gute alternativen zu shimano zee (o. saint) oder xt.


----------



## Ollik (16. Januar 2013)

auf das gabstar noch ein halbes ja oder was ?


----------



## allmtb (16. Januar 2013)

@AlBirdy : Ich bin wie Micha 183 cm groß mit Schrittlänge 83 cm und hab auch Gapstar in L bestellt, bin dort auch Alpinist und Vertride in M und L von 2013 Probe gefahren. Hab auch lange mit Größe geringt, aber ja, hilft halt nicht, sich deshalb zu stressen. - Triff am besten ne Entscheidung ausm Bauch heraus und belass es dann bei dieser ersten Entscheidung, von der du glaubst, dass es die Richtige war .


----------



## Killabeez (16. Januar 2013)

ale2812 schrieb:


> der vorteil von der 5 zu 7 ist gering. bremskraft ist bei der xt höher und fading resitenter. dazu sind service arbeiten bei shimano leichter.
> 
> wenn man neue bremsen kauft, dann gibts eigtl nur wenige gute alternativen zu shimano zee (o. saint) oder xt.



Vielen dank, dann werd ich mich mal nach diesen Bremsen umschauen.


----------



## jimmykane (16. Januar 2013)

Wie wär's mit ner 2013er Formula T1?


----------



## Jake_rides (17. Januar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Vielen dank



Kein Problem. Ich denke, dass das so stimmt. Die Art der Aufnahme am Rahmen steht übrigens auch auf der Homepage. PM6 an der Gabel müsste stimmen.

Falls es dich interessiert: Ich bin bisher auch die XT gefahren (180er Scheiben) und kann nicht klagen. Einen Service habe ich zwar noch nicht gemacht, aber die gilt als "Sorglos-Bremse". Mit der machst du nichts falsch.
Kannst dir auch mal die SLX angucken, die hat ja ein Update bekommen und bringt sicher vergleichbare Leistung wie die XT und kostet weniger.

Ergänzung: Habe die Zee gar nicht genannt! Dem zufolge was ich hier so gelesen habe soll die exzellent sein, preislich liegt die zwischen XT und SLX, von der Bremskraft her aber wohl über beiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (17. Januar 2013)

Jake_rides schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Ich denke, dass das so stimmt. Die Art der Aufnahme am Rahmen steht übrigens auch auf der Homepage. PM6 an der Gabel müsste stimmen.
> 
> Falls es dich interessiert: Ich bin bisher auch die XT gefahren (180er Scheiben) und kann nicht klagen. Einen Service habe ich zwar noch nicht gemacht, aber die gilt als "Sorglos-Bremse". Mit der machst du nichts falsch.
> Kannst dir auch mal die SLX angucken, die hat ja ein Update bekommen und bringt sicher vergleichbare Leistung wie die XT und kostet weniger.


 
Danke  Jetzt muss ich nur mal schauen was der Geldbeutel hergibt


----------



## Niklas0 (17. Januar 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> auf das gabstar noch ein halbes ja oder was ?



Nein noch ein Viertel bis halbes Jahr warten bis ich es bestellen kann ((((


zu den bremsen, magura bremsen sind zwar hässlich bremsen aber nach 2 Jahre immernoch erste sahne


----------



## Killabeez (17. Januar 2013)

Noch ne Frage zur Federgabel, ist die Rock Shoxs lyric rc2d absenkbar damit man besser Uphill fahren kann? Hab nochmal die ersten Seiten überflogen aber glaube das wurde nocht nicht diskutiert.

Gruß


----------



## Jason13 (17. Januar 2013)

Nein, ist nicht absenkbar


----------



## Ollik (17. Januar 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Nein noch ein Viertel bis halbes Jahr warten bis ich es bestellen kann ((((
> 
> 
> zu den bremsen, magura bremsen sind zwar hässlich bremsen aber nach 2 Jahre immernoch erste sahne



Ich auch ....


----------



## Krustenking (17. Januar 2013)

Am 25.10 Vertride bestellt in M. Erst von KW49 auf KW51 verschoben, dann auf KW3. Heute Nachricht über Kommissionierung und ne Stunde später über Versand bekommen 
(Bin übrigens 177 groß mit Schrittlänge 87, hab mich bei der Rahmengröße auf die Empfehlung vom dem PPS Tool von Canyon verlassen, mal gespannt obs passt)


----------



## Niklas0 (17. Januar 2013)

viel spaß mit dem radl bilder und Testberichte sind immer erwünscht!!!!


----------



## oldie-pilot (17. Januar 2013)

So mein trailflow ist zusammengeschraubt, und die ersten 200m im Schnne absolviert...

Aber als ich das teil an meine kofferwaage gehäng habe war ich doch sehr erstaunt, nix mit 15.2 Kg - meins hats auf ca. 16.5 mit Pedale und Bikecomputer gebracht.
Das sind mal locker 800g mehr als erwartet.

Hat noch jmd. diese erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## bike_dude (18. Januar 2013)

oldie-pilot schrieb:


> So mein trailflow ist zusammengeschraubt, und die ersten 200m im Schnne absolviert...
> 
> Aber als ich das teil an meine kofferwaage gehäng habe war ich doch sehr erstaunt, nix mit 15.2 Kg - meins hats auf ca. 16.5 mit Pedale und Bikecomputer gebracht.
> Das sind mal locker 800g mehr als erwartet.
> ...


Hört sich echt erst mal viel an 

Interessant wäre, welche Größe?
Beim angegebenen Rahmengewicht ist es sicher ein M, wenn nicht ein S in schwarz eloxiert

Dann wär noch gut zu wissen ob du es in snow forest oder black evil hast?
Beim weißen mit der Pulverbeschichtung kann man wahrscheinlich 300 gramm schon dazurechnen


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2013)

Sorry für die verspätete Antwort, hatte die letzten Tage keine Zeit...


Jake_rides schrieb:


> Dass wir beim Torque EX nicht von einem Bike reden, das einzig und allein als Freerider konzipiert ist, steht nicht zur Debatte.
> Von AM würde ich aber z. B. bei einem Gapstar nicht sprechen. Zwar sind längst nicht alle Parts - geschweige denn der Rahmen - auf Highend-Abfahrten ausgelegt, aber selbst mit Elixir 5 und Charger Comp sollte doch etwas mehr als AM drin sein, oder?
> Immerhin sind im Fahrwerk Parts verbaut, die nicht nur qualitativ einigermaßen hochwertig sind, sondern sich irgendwo im Dunstkreis von EN/FR ansiedeln (CCDB Air, Lyrik RC2 DH).


Das sehe ich durchaus etwas anders... ich finde gerade der Rahmen hat unheimlich Potential - und das in zwei Richtungen! Leicht aufgebaut kann man das Torque super zum Touren nehmen und damit lässig ALLES an Strecken fahren, was andere mit XC/AM Bikes fahren. Wenn man mal XC-Renntempo außer Acht lässt, bin ich der Meinung, dass man damit auch ordentlich schnell unterwegs sein kann (nicht nur bergab ). Baut man das Rad dagegen mit Stahlfederelementen und stabilem LRS etc. auf, taugt das Rad selbst für übelstes Bikepark-Gemoshe. Natürlich nicht so wie ein DH-Bike mit super-soften >20cm am Heck und Doppelbrücke, aber glaub mir, da geht schon EINIGES! 

Was hat das jetzt mit den aktuellen Torque-Modellen und meinen Zweifeln zu tun? Die aktuellen Torques sind alle ein bisschen "gemischt" aufgebaut... das Fahrwerk zum Teil völlig adäquat auch fürs Grobe (Gapstar), zum Teil unnötig kastriert (DHX Air/Talas), die Laufräder finde ich durchweg unterdimensioniert (alle viel zu schmal und für das was sie leisten zu schwer) und dafür, dass die Bikes, vor allem Vertride/Alpinist, eher wie AM-Bikes aufgebaut sind, müssten sie eigentlich leichter sein. Mein Torque FR hat trotz schwererem Rahmen und Stahl-/Ti-Feder-Fahrwerk kaum mehr gewogen als das aktuelle Alpinist...! Von daher finde ich die Bikes etwas inkonsequent aufgebaut, zumal man sie stabiler UND gleichzeitig leichter aufbauen könnte, ohne den finanziellen Rahmen zu sprengen...
Ich will damit die Bikes jetzt nicht schlecht machen, ich finde nur, dass sämtliche LRS und die Hälfte der Fahrwerke dem Rad einfach nicht gerecht werden. Sowas wie die Hammershit finde ich auch unnötig, aber das Teil ist ja Geschmacksache. Generell finde ich die Torque Serie immernoch klasse! Vor allem 2 Modelle mit Reverb Stealth finde ich gut und auf dem Stand der Zeit. Der Rest der Ausstattung passt ja durchweg auch (bis auf den 710er Lenler am Vertride), von den Crankbrothers Teilen sind sie ja endlich wieder abgekommen...




Jake_rides schrieb:


> Der LRS bleibt bei mir erstmal dran. Soll von mir aus AM/EN draufstehen, ich mach damit einfach das, was man mit einem Torque eben so macht und entweder er hält oder ihm wird fristlos gekündigt sobald wieder Geld da ist


Das ist eine gesunde Einstellung  ...vor allem, wenn man den nicht ungefahren rauswerfen will.




Jake_rides schrieb:


> Ach ja, Pedale: Hat zufällig jemand einen Tipp? Ich hatte bisher NS Bikes Aerial Pro, die waren ganz gut. Aber ich würde auch nochmal was Neues ausprobieren


Wenn man "Pedale" und "Tipp" sagt, muss das eigentlich unweigerlich zu den DMR Vault führen  Ist meiner Meinung nach DAS Pedal. Ich bin noch kein anderes gefahren, das vergleichbar gut war.
Die Aerial Pro fahre ich am Hardtail und hatte sie ne Weile lang übergangsweise auch am Torque. Sind sehr gute Pedale, auch schön leicht, nur bei der Breite kommen sie mit den Vault nicht ganz mit - wobei die natürlich beim Gewicht nicht ganz mit den Aerial mithalten können...




Jason13 schrieb:


> Und dann mal was andres, ich hab ja die zee bremse gekauft und eben Aufm Foto bei canyon gesehen, dass die Schalthebel mit matchmaker angebracht sind... Wenn ich neue bremsen dran baue, wie soll ich dann die Schalthebel festbekommen?


Da brauchst du einfach nur die normalen Schellen, wie schon geschrieben. Davon habe ich noch 2 oder 3 Paar rumliegen, da kann ich dir gerne ein Paar günstig abtreten  => PN!




Jake_rides schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja mit einem FRX Dropzone besser bedient... Auf das 2te Kettenblatt kann ich erstmal verzichten, und selbst wenn ich dann nochmal auf 2 Kettenblätter umrüsten sollte, dann sicher nicht um damit ne Transalp zu fahren. Höchstens mal einen Trail oder die 10 Minuten von mir zu Hause zum Trail hin. Dank Trackflip, 180er Luftgabel und steilem Sitzwinkel bliebe diesbezüglich ja noch etwas Spielraum.
> Mich würde ja insbesondere interessieren, was unser FRX-Experte in diesem Thread, Smubob, dazu sagt
> 
> Wenn ich das neue Rad habe (egal welches), dann kaufe ich NIE WIEDER ein neues. Das ist einfach zu schwierig


Tja, das kommt drauf an, was du damit machen willst?  Also ich will den Bereich Touren (wenn auch mal nur mit flowigeren Trails) bis Bikepark (ohne Kompromisse bei der Haltbarkeit, mit Zweit-LRS) abdecken. Mir macht es nichts aus, wenn ich wegen diesem Kompromiss 1kg mehr den Berg hoch treten muss, bei geeigneter Geometrie merkt man das eh nicht. Die Abfahrten auf meinen "Touren" sehen oftmals recht grob aus (zwar alles Trails, aber durchaus ziemlich felsig/wurzlig), das kann auch durchaus mal über das hinausgehen, was anderorts schon als "Local DH" bezeichnet wird  Da mache ich nunmal nicht gerne Abstriche bei Stabilität und Bergab-Eignung. Eben der Trackflip für die Variabilität und die gute Bergauf-Tretbarkeit dank steilem Sitzwinkel haben mich beim FRX einfach überzeugt und bisher habe ich es nicht bereut. Ich habe allerdings auch noch 45mm Gabel-Absenkung an Bord, was ein FRX normal nicht hat und mein Aufbau ist trotz Remote-Stütze und 2-fach leichter als jedes Serien-FRX...!
Man muss bei dem Thema auch beachten, dass die FRX Rahmen für 2013 doch nochmal spürbar verändert wurden: flacherer Lenkwinkel, längerer Radstand, etwas längeres Oberrohr - also nochmal deutlich in Richtung DH optimiert. Sieht man auch daran, dass es dieses Jahr keins mehr mit 2-fach Kurbel gibt und 3 statt 2 Modelle mit Doppelbrücke.
Ich kann hier eben nur 




Funko_Sapiens schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn trotz Type 2 Schaltwerk sich einen Neoprenschutz für die Kettenstrebe zu zulegen?



an den Rahmen sind ab Werk schon an den wichtigsten Stellen Plastikteile zum Schutz angebracht. Die tun ihren Dienst sehr gut, sehen (mMn) schön schlicht aus und sind leicht. Ich habe (am FRX, aber da sieht das gleich aus) lediglich oben auf der Kettenstrebe nach vorne hin noch ein Stück Klettband aufgeklebt und unten eine durchsichtige Folie, da die Kette dort auch ohne Type 2 nur ganz leicht dagegen schlägt
ein Neoprenschutz macht NIE Sinn...! Die Teile sind einfach der letzte Schrott, da sie nicht ausreichend dämpfen und i. d. R. nicht sehr haltbar sind. Mit Neopren-Kondom hat es bei mir am alten Torque höllisch geklappert. Ich hatte dann schwarzes Kork-RR-Lenkerband dran gemacht, das ist leicht, billig und dämpft hervorragend. Hat bei mir 3 Jahre gehalten und würde das auch jetzt noch - es wurde vom jetztigen Bezitzer nur aus optischen Gründen durch die Schutz-Aufkleber der aktuellen Modelle getauscht...
mit Type 2 Schaltwerk wirst du wohl ohne zusätzliche Maßnahmen schon ziemlich Ruhe haben 




Killabeez schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage zur Federgabel, ist die Rock Shoxs lyric rc2d absenkbar damit man besser Uphill fahren kann? Hab nochmal die ersten Seiten überflogen aber glaube das wurde nocht nicht diskutiert.


Nein, das nicht. Aber wenn dir das wichtig ist, kannst du die Gabel recht einfach auf Dualposition Air oder U-Turn umbauen (lassen). Ersteres gibt es original mit 170mm, letzteres müsste man mit einer entsprechenden Hülse auf 170mm traveln, was aber auch kein Problem ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DennisS (18. Januar 2013)

An meinen Vorposter ^^ laut HP hat das Vertride 725mm am Lenker.
Warum findest du die Talas ungeeignet, ist sie im Bikepark oder so nicht fahrbar ? ^^
lg


----------



## Killabeez (18. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nein, das nicht. Aber wenn dir das wichtig ist, kannst du die Gabel recht einfach auf Dualposition Air oder U-Turn umbauen (lassen). Ersteres gibt es original mit 170mm, letzteres müsste man mit einer entsprechenden Hülse auf 170mm traveln, was aber auch kein Problem ist.


 
Vielen dank für die Antwort, wo kann ich den das umbauen lassen und was kostet es mich ca.? 

Nach deinem sehr guten Bericht, stelle ich für mich fest, Gapstar kaufen und mit der Zeit LRS und Bremsen tauschen, dann müsste es eigentlich ein ganz gutes Bike sein


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sowas wie die Hammershit finde ich auch unnötig, aber das Teil ist ja Geschmacksache.


Hammershit by "shitty sram"*.

*Hat mal eine Brite in bestem Akzent gesagt.... seitdem nicht aus dem Kopf zu bekommen. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> geklappert. Ich hatte dann schwarzes Kork-RR-Lenkerband dran gemacht, das ist leicht, billig und dämpft hervorragend.


Interessant. Muss ich mir mal angucken


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> An meinen Vorposter ^^ laut HP hat das Vertride 725mm am Lenker.


Hmm...







...so steht es aktuell auf der Canyon Website. Kann natürlich auch wieder mal ein Fehler sein




DennisS schrieb:


> Warum findest du die Talas ungeeignet, ist sie im Bikepark oder so nicht fahrbar ? ^^


Bisher konnte mich so gut wie keine Talas in Sachen Performance überzeugen. Rein auf die Federung bezogen, bin ich der Meinung, dass das eine der schlechtesten Gabeln ist, die man für Geld kaufen kann...! Sie spricht einfach nicht besonders gut an und zeigt die Luft-typischen Nachteile (Durchrauschen durch den mittleren Federweg bzw. Absacken im Steilen und hohe Progression) ziemlich ausgeprägt, eine Float funktioniert da z. B. um Längen besser!




Killabeez schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Antwort, wo kann ich den das umbauen lassen und was kostet es mich ca.?


Das kannst du bei Sportimport oder bei jeder Werkstatt oder Federungs-Tuning-Schmiede, die Service für RS Gabeln anbieten machen lassen. Der Umbau ist aber auch SEHR einfach selbst zu bewerkstelligen, wenn man technisch nicht gerade extrem unbegabt ist.




Killabeez schrieb:


> Nach deinem sehr guten Bericht, stelle ich für mich fest, Gapstar kaufen und mit der Zeit LRS und Bremsen tauschen, dann müsste es eigentlich ein ganz gutes Bike sein


Genau meine Meinung 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Hammershit by "shitty sram"*.
> 
> *Hat mal eine Brite in bestem Akzent gesagt.... seitdem nicht aus dem Kopf zu bekommen.


 ich kann es mir lebhaft vorstellen  Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich im Bereich Schaltung (in erster Linie Schaltwerk + Trigger) immer noch Sram ganz deutlich vorne sehe 




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Interessant. Muss ich mir mal angucken


Hat sich seit Jahren bewährt  Ist auch super zu verarbeiten. Die neuen aufgeklebten Kunststoff-Pads haben mich aber bis jetzt auch absolut überzeugt und ich mag es, dass die optisch weniger auffallen -> mehr RAW!


----------



## Killabeez (18. Januar 2013)

oldie-pilot schrieb:


> So mein trailflow ist zusammengeschraubt, und die ersten 200m im Schnne absolviert...
> 
> Aber als ich das teil an meine kofferwaage gehäng habe war ich doch sehr erstaunt, nix mit 15.2 Kg - meins hats auf ca. 16.5 mit Pedale und Bikecomputer gebracht.
> Das sind mal locker 800g mehr als erwartet.
> ...


 
Könntest du bitte mal ein Bild von deinem Bike posten?


----------



## rmfausi (18. Januar 2013)

Heute ist das Gabelöl und Fett gekommen für den ersten Gabelservice nach dem Auspacken. Achso es fehlt ja noch was ...







...das Rad bzw. die Gabel zum Servicen.  Dann nehme ich erstmal zum Warmlaufen mir meine HT Gabel vor. 

Gruß rmfausi und ein schönes verschneites Wochenende.


----------



## Jason13 (18. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Heute ist das Gabelöl und Fett gekommen für den ersten Gabelservice nach dem Auspacken. Achso es fehlt ja noch was ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja bei mir fehlt es auch noch


----------



## DennisS (18. Januar 2013)

@smubob, ich habs da abgelesen:




Ich hoffe du siehst es, sonst wenn du auf das plus neben den Lenker gehst 
Und zur Talas, ich finde sie zeimlich gut, habe aber keinen vergleich zu ner lyrik oder so, nur zur bionicon gabel(180mm), ner pike und ner recon.
lg De


----------



## stromb6 (18. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bisher konnte mich so gut wie keine Talas in Sachen Performance überzeugen. Rein auf die Federung bezogen, bin ich der Meinung, dass das eine der schlechtesten Gabeln ist, die man für Geld kaufen kann...! Sie spricht einfach nicht besonders gut an und zeigt die Luft-typischen Nachteile (Durchrauschen durch den mittleren Federweg bzw. Absacken im Steilen und hohe Progression) ziemlich ausgeprägt, eine Float funktioniert da z. B. um Längen besser!
> 
> Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich im Bereich Schaltung (in erster Linie Schaltwerk + Trigger) immer noch Sram ganz deutlich vorne sehe



Also was die Fox Gabeln angeht bin ich total anderer Meinung.
Float und Talas unterscheiden sich nur bei der Lufteinheit. Du kannst jede Talas auf eine Float umbauen. Von der Dämpfungskennlinie her sind die Gabeln identisch. Ich bin Beide gefahren, kein Unterschied feststellbar.  Meine Gabeln sprechen alle traumhaft an, muss wohl an der Wartung liegen. Ich habe gerade fürs Strive die neue 36er 160 Talas RC2 um 900 Euro bekommen und werde die die nächsten tage einbauen.
Ich fahre und warte Fox Gabeln nun schon seit 10 Jahren und hatte noch nie eine defekte Gabel. In der selben Zeit hatte ich an drei RockShox Gabeln 6 Defekte. An allen drei RS Gabeln waren nach wenigen Monaten die Führungsbuchsen ausgeschlagen.
Ich habe noch genau eine RS Gabel und zwar eine Boxxer WC Keronite. Wenn mir jemand erzählen will das diese Gabel besser ist als die 40er Fox dann kann ich nur lachen. Das einzige was die Boxxer ist ist leicht. Eine Saison gefahren, zwei mal defekt und kein Vergleich zur FOX. Nie wieder!

Ich bin auch bei Schaltungskomponenten kein Freund von SRAM. In Punkto Gewicht hat SRAM mit der XX die Nase vorne. In Sachen Haltbarkeit jedoch stinkt SRAM zum Himmel. Der Verschleiß an Kassetten und Ketten ist um ein Vielfaches Höher als bei Shimano. 

So hat halt jeder seine Vorlieben, meine sind Fox und Shimano, andere stehen auf SRAM und RockShox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DennisS (18. Januar 2013)

@stromb6 dann solltest du den 3letzten satz korrigieren !
Aber danke für mal eine Mutmachende Meinung


----------



## oldie-pilot (18. Januar 2013)

zu den Gewichtsproblemen.

Mein Torque ist in M und in bösem schwarz. Mein 09er Torque (steht übrigens ab sofort zum Verkauf) hat damals genau die 16kg Marke getroffen.
Am high roller II hinten statt des Ardent wird es wohl nicht liegen...


----------



## Go4bike (18. Januar 2013)

Hey
Werde mir wahrscheinlich das torque ex Alpinist holen.Hat jemand irgendeine Erfahrung damit oder wann es endlich geliefer wird??


----------



## h4wk (18. Januar 2013)

Ich habe das Alpinist in KW 1 bestellt. Laut Canyon wird es in KW 4 geliefert. Mal schauen ob das was wird. Bin übrigens 190 cm und bin das Alpinist in L Probegefahren.... fand ich zu groß.... habe es in M bestellt.
Grüße


----------



## stromb6 (18. Januar 2013)

@ DennisS

Danke habs korrigiert!


----------



## Ollik (18. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Heute ist das Gabelöl und Fett gekommen für den ersten Gabelservice nach dem Auspacken. Achso es fehlt ja noch was ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Macht ihr gleich nach der Lieferung ein Service ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (18. Januar 2013)

@oldie-pilot wo kann ich das finden?  Schick mal Link


----------



## oldie-pilot (18. Januar 2013)

@Niklas0

noch hab ich es nicht eingestellt, steht noch in der Garage.
Hab mein Neues ja erst am Di bekommen, sobald das Wetter besser ist richte es her.
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## rmfausi (19. Januar 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Macht ihr gleich nach der Lieferung ein Service ?



Hallo Ollik,
ich für meinen Teil ja. Meine letzte neu gekaufte Rock Shox Gabel hatte z.B. in den Tauchrohren sehr sehr wenig Öl drin, die Schaumstoffabstreifer waren so gut wie trocken. Es ist auch ein offenes Geheimnis das die meisten Gabelhersteller mit den Schmierstoffen etwas kostenoptimiert umgehen. Aus dieser Erfahrung heraus mache ich gleich wenn ich das Rad auspacke einen Gabelservice, auf diese 1/2 Stunde kommt es mir dann auch nicht mehr an. Den Dämpfer lass ich erstmal in Ruhe, der wird dann angefasst wenn ich die Huber Buchsen einbauen werde.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Barney_1 (19. Januar 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Ich habe das Alpinist in KW 1 bestellt. Laut Canyon wird es in KW 4 geliefert. Mal schauen ob das was wird. Bin übrigens 190 cm und bin das Alpinist in L Probegefahren.... fand ich zu groß.... habe es in M bestellt.
> Grüße



Ich hoffe für dich das das die richtige Wahl war. Ich bin auch 190 cm groß und fahre ein Alpinist in L . Ich habe einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert und damit passt es sehr gut. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt eins in M, das hatte ich mal Probe gefahren und das war mir deutlich zu kurz, hatte da beim lenken Probleme mit dem Abstand Lenker/Knie. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das es bei dir anders wird. Hast du das M denn auch vorher gefahren oder einfach bestellt weil das L so groß wirkte ?
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## Micha382 (19. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin 1,83 und bin das Alpinist in L gefahren und fand das gut passend, M wäre auch noch gegangen aber auf dem L hab ich mich wohler gefühlt. Aber das mit M bei 1,90 hab ich mir vorhin auch gedacht dass das eher zu klein ist, aber jeder wie er mag ;-)


----------



## Ollik (19. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo Ollik,
> ich für meinen Teil ja. Meine letzte neu gekaufte Rock Shox Gabel hatte z.B. in den Tauchrohren sehr sehr wenig Öl drin, die Schaumstoffabstreifer waren so gut wie trocken. Es ist auch ein offenes Geheimnis das die meisten Gabelhersteller mit den Schmierstoffen etwas kostenoptimiert umgehen. Aus dieser Erfahrung heraus mache ich gleich wenn ich das Rad auspacke einen Gabelservice, auf diese 1/2 Stunde kommt es mir dann auch nicht mehr an. Den Dämpfer lass ich erstmal in Ruhe, der wird dann angefasst wenn ich die Huber Buchsen einbauen werde.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Ok ,ja kann ich mir vorstellen das sie sehr sparsam umgehen damit

aber ich kann sowas noch nicht selber


----------



## rmfausi (19. Januar 2013)

Ist eigentlich nichts besonderes, bei Youtube gibts von Rockshox Videoanleitungen zum Servicen von Federungselementen und die Handbücher mit Bildern auf der Rockshox Homepage. Die Schmiermittel gibts bei den üblichen Verdächtigen (mountainbikes.net, gabelprofi.de oder  auch beim lokalem Händler evtl.).

Mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick und etwas Ruhe und Geduld ist das
alles kein Hexenwerk und macht Spass wenn die Gabel hinterher wieder
fluffig funktioniert. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Januar 2013)

Muss ich mich auch mal intensivere drum kümmern.


----------



## Ollik (19. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich nichts besonderes, bei Youtube gibts von Rockshox Videoanleitungen zum Servicen von Federungselementen und die Handbücher mit Bildern auf der Rockshox Homepage. Die Schmiermittel gibts bei den üblichen Verdächtigen (mountainbikes.net, gabelprofi.de oder  auch beim lokalem Händler evtl.).
> 
> Mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick und etwas Ruhe und Geduld ist das
> alles kein Hexenwerk und macht Spass wenn die Gabel hinterher wieder
> ...



Hört sich Gut an werde mir mal ein video anschauen  weist du ob dann die Garantie verfällt ?


----------



## Krustenking (19. Januar 2013)

Mein Vertride in M ist seit gestern da. Es bringt mit aufgepumpten Reifen 14,3 Kg auf die (mäßig genaue) Personenwaage (Canyon sagt 13,9). Im Sitzrohr ist noch einiges an Grat, den ich trotz Putzversuchen nicht wirklich rausbekommen hab, es knirscht ordentlich wenn man die Sattelstütze reinsteckt und es sind auch direkt ein paar fette Kratzer drin naja is ja nur die Sattelstütze. Ansonsten keine Beanstandungen am Auslieferungszustand.

Jetzt muss ich erstmal noch schnell ein Semester Fahrwerkssetup und Dämpfungswesen studieren (bisher nur Hardtail mit ne Reba SL gefahren) und dann kann ich auch schon über meine Erfahrungen berichten, Bilder gibts dann wahrscheinlich auch noch.

@ DenisS & Smubob: Der Lenker ist 725 breit, habs nachgemessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (19. Januar 2013)

Leute, wir wollen Bilder sehen!


----------



## Go4bike (19. Januar 2013)

@Niklas0
Wo wohnst du denn genau?Wohne 15 Minuten entfernt vom Canyonstore in Koblenz


----------



## rmfausi (19. Januar 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Hört sich Gut an werde mir mal ein video anschauen  weist du ob dann die Garantie verfällt ?



Nein.  Wir reden über Rock Shox Gabeln und nicht über einen anderen amerikanischen Hersteller. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## h4wk (19. Januar 2013)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für dich das das die richtige Wahl war. Ich bin auch 190 cm groß und fahre ein Alpinist in L . Ich habe einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert und damit passt es sehr gut. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt eins in M, das hatte ich mal Probe gefahren und das war mir deutlich zu kurz, hatte da beim lenken Probleme mit dem Abstand Lenker/Knie. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das es bei dir anders wird. Hast du das M denn auch vorher gefahren oder einfach bestellt weil das L so groß wirkte ?
> Gruß,
> Barney_1



Bin auch das Vertride in M gefahren. Hat eigentlich ganz gut gut gepasst. Aber eure ganze Diskussion hier verunsichert mich ja schon ein bisschen.... aber wird schon schief gehen. Zumal der Konfigurator ja auch M gesagt hat


----------



## Krustenking (19. Januar 2013)

Jaja is ja gut . Das muss jetzt erstmal reichen, die Beleuchtungssituation in meinem Zimmer ist nicht optimal fürs Fotografieren. Ich knips später noch ein bischen im Freien.


----------



## Go4bike (19. Januar 2013)

@Krustenking
Coole Sache  das ist ein Vertride oder?


----------



## Krustenking (19. Januar 2013)

Jap, ist es.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Januar 2013)

Schönes Bike


----------



## Go4bike (19. Januar 2013)

@Krustenking
Hab ich mir gedacht
Hoffe es kommen bald Bilder vom Gapstar und dem Alpinist bin mir immer noch unschlüssig ob Gapstar oder Alpinist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Go4bike (19. Januar 2013)

Werde nachher so um 15:00 Uhr mal zum Canyonstore fahren und schauen


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. Januar 2013)

Go4bike schrieb:


> @Krustenking
> Hab ich mir gedacht
> Hoffe es kommen bald Bilder vom Gapstar und dem Alpinist bin mir immer noch unschlüssig ob Gapstar oder Alpinist



Hoffe ich auch...

Ich war in der gleichen Entscheidungssituation und habe das Gapstar als Basis eines Customaufbaus genutzt. Warum?

Ich wollte CCDB Air. Und RS Lyrik. Halte ich für meine Anwendungen das bessere Fahrwerk. Dazu neuer Subrosa + Hope EVO II LRS, Saint Bremsen und Reverb Stealth.

Kostentechnisch in etwa wie das Alpinist nur besserer LRS und flexibleres Fahrwerk...

Beste Grüße...


----------



## Go4bike (19. Januar 2013)

@speichenquaeler
Gute zusammenstellung kommt bei mir aber nicht in frage weil ich das Fahrrad bisschen rabatt bekomme


----------



## potzblitzer (19. Januar 2013)

Mir irgendwie unverständlich wieso beim Vertride keine Reverb verbaut wird..ansonsten sehr schönes bike!


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. Januar 2013)

Mal ne dumme Frage:

Macht es wirklich Sinn bei Doppelkolbenbremsanlagen 203er Scheiben beim EX hinten zu verbauen? (Saint)

Ich hatte geplant 203er vorne; 180er hinten...

Wenn nein...brauche ich dann welchen Adapter für den Hinterbau...? (Oder ist der Adapter für die Elixir 5er 203er Scheibe einfach zu entfernen?)

habe nämlich gerade die Lieferung Saints bekommen und da sind fälschlicherweise 2x203er Icetech Scheiben dabei.


Beste Grüße und bedankt.
 @Go4bike

Dann kannste immer noch die rabattierten Teile des Gapstars verscherbeln...


----------



## rmfausi (19. Januar 2013)

Am Gapstar sind hinten 200er Scheiben verbaut, also einfach den Adapter weglassen und die 180er (PM7 Standard) montieren.

Ob die 203er am Gapstar Sinn machen musst du für dich selbst entscheiden. Die Saint soll schon eine gute/bissige Bremse sein. Ich selbst hatte bis jetzt mal die Möglichkeit eine XTR Trail Bremse zu fingern und kurz probe zu rollen, die fand ich schon ziemlich gut. 

Wenn die Elixier bei mir runter kommt, dann entweder eine XT mit 203er Scheiben vorne/hinten oder eine Zee mit 203er vorne/hinten. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (19. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wenn die Elixier bei mir runter kommt, dann entweder eine XT mit 203er Scheiben vorne/hinten oder eine Zee mit 203er vorne/hinten.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Macht schon irgendwo Sinn die 203er zu verbauen...das was man an Gewicht bei der Scheibe und dem Adapter einspart...forget it! 

Ich behalte die Lieferung....und bin echt gespannt wie meine erste Shimanobremse (sonst nur italienische Diven an meinen Rädern gehabt) beißt...

was man so hört...scheint die Saint die Heilige unter den Ungläubigen zu sein...

Beste Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (19. Januar 2013)

Ich habe zwischen den Jahren auch meine Formula ORO K18 am Hardtail durch eine Magura Louise ersetzt und bin ganz glücklich damit. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Go4bike (19. Januar 2013)

Also bin wieder da vom CanyonstoreWerde mir wohl das Canyon torque ex Alpinist holen.Der Verkäufer hat gesagt das das in black Sea schon in 2 Wochen geliefert werden könnteBin mir da aber nicht so sicher da viele ja auch sehr lange warten müssen.


----------



## jonalisa (19. Januar 2013)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Mir irgendwie unverständlich wieso beim Vertride keine Reverb verbaut wird..ansonsten sehr schönes bike!


 
Hier in den Alpen, wo echtes Vertriding betrieben wird, ist die Reverb groesstenteils ueberfluessig. Erst lange Anstiege, meist am Ende dann das Bike noch tragen bzw. schieben und dann ein langer Downhill. Die Stuetze wird auf so einer Tour genau einmal versenkt. Also passt die verbaute Stuetze recht gut zum Namen und zum vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck. Mindestens ist mittlerweilen eine Alustuetze verbaut. An meinem war noch eine aus Carbon. Das halt ich am Torque dann doch fuer etwas uebertrieben, zumal ich bei 180mm Federweg keinen Flex an der Stuetze mehr brauche. 
Trozdem hab ich fuer mein 2012er Vertride eine Lev. Habe aber auch noch eine normale Alu Stuetze mit einem zweiten Sattel. So kann ich je nach Situation die Stuetze in wenigen Minuten tauschen. Ich fahre naemlich auch Touren und da hat sich die Lev bewaehrt. Meiner Meinung nach die beste Stuetze auf dem Markt, auch zum schnellen An- und Abbauen.


----------



## Niklas0 (19. Januar 2013)

@Go4bike steht das Gapstar schon da?


----------



## DennisS (19. Januar 2013)

Krustenking schrieb:


> @ DenisS & Smubob: Der Lenker ist 725 breit, habs nachgemessen.


Yeaaah 
Ist besser als 710 
Mal schauen was es wird ein Alva oder ein Torque ))
In 2 wochen weiß ichs 
Danke


----------



## TaperedSteerer (20. Januar 2013)

Moin Leute,

Ich möchte mir gerne ein Torque Vertride zulegen.
Jetzt ist natürlich wieder die bekannte Frage zu der Rahmengröße.
Ich bin 1,82m und habe eine SL von 86cm.
Ich besitze schon ein Nerve AM in Gr. L.
Passt mir eigentlich ganz gut.
Nur das Problem ist,das PPS von Canyon spuckt Gr. M raus.
Ich bin gerade an der Grenze von M zu L.
Sollte man bei den Torque Modellen eher eine Nummer kleiner wählen?


----------



## rmfausi (20. Januar 2013)

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast fahre zu Canyon und sitz mal Probe. Du kannst auch auf dem Parkplatz proberollen. Ich habe ein 2012er Trailflow in M in Willingen probegefahren und war begeistert, das L hatte ich in Stromberg kurz fahren können und es war mir zu groß. Meine Maße sind ähnlich wie bei dir 183/87cm. Ich mag es auch lieber kompakter als gestreckt. Bei deinen Maßen wird hier auch gerne L gefahren/empfohlen.


Gruß rmfausi


----------



## stromb6 (20. Januar 2013)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Mein Vertride in M ist seit gestern da. Es bringt mit aufgepumpten Reifen 14,3 Kg auf die (mäßig genaue) Personenwaage (Canyon sagt 13,9).



Die 13,9kg bekommst du nur mit einem S Rahmen. Mein Vertride wiegt jetzt fahrfertig in Rahmengröße L mit 750er Carbon Lenker, ZTR Flow Felgen und 240s Naben, tubeless incl Rverb und Pedale 15kg.
Wenn du die Chance hast verkauf die weißen Crossmax sofort un kauf dir um das Geld einen anderen Laufradsatz. 

Zum Thema Bremsen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich von der Shimano XT und der Saint hell auf begeistert bin. Die XT ist wesentlich bissiger und standfester als meine Formula Oval es waren. Noch dazu ist die Bremse in nur zwei Minuten entlüftet. Bei Avid und Formula ist das Entlüften die reinste Tortur.
Die Saint fahre ich am Downhiller, brachiale Bremspower mit 100% Standfstigkeit.


----------



## raytracer (20. Januar 2013)

Hey guys, since I ordered my gapstar I'm thinking about swapping the Lyric with Totem Air, do you think it's worth it? IMO the Totem will be better for bike park and vertride.

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimoSimai (20. Januar 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Werde mal zu Canyon fahren und beide Größen Probefahren.
Hab bei M nur Bedenken weil man ja oft von Problemen hört das 
Die Knie an den Lenker anstoßen.
Aber bei meinen Maßen dürfte das ja noch nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## Xplosion51 (20. Januar 2013)

L ist schlecht weil es nicht nur länger sondern auch viel höher ist.

Dont buy the Totem Air!


----------



## h4wk (20. Januar 2013)

Beim L konnte ich unter anderem trotz 1.90 die Reverb nicht komplett ausfahren --> war zu lang oder ich zu kurz


----------



## un1e4shed (20. Januar 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Beim L konnte ich unter anderem trotz 1.90 die Reverb nicht komplett ausfahren --> war zu lang oder ich zu kurz



Das hat aber nichts mit der Körpergröße zu tun, sondern mit der Schrittlänge....


----------



## Go4bike (20. Januar 2013)

@Niklas0
Nein das gapstar steht da noch nicht.Der Verkäufer hat zu mir gesagt das das auch erst sehr spät erst kommen wird erst gegen märz


----------



## Niklas0 (20. Januar 2013)

Hm, mir eigentlich egal  kann es eh spätestens erst im Mai kaufen (( 
  @raytracer i would buy the Totem too, but i dont have enough Money. Its One of my favourite fork for the bike park.  sorry for my Bad english its only english of the 8th class ...


----------



## Go4bike (20. Januar 2013)

@Niklas0
Ok wo wohnst du denn genau??


----------



## AlBirdy (20. Januar 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Beim L konnte ich unter anderem trotz 1.90 die Reverb nicht komplett ausfahren --> war zu lang oder ich zu kurz



Das ist doch mal eine brauchbare Aussage!

Das heisst, wenn du die Reverb ganz im Sitzrohr versenkt hattest, war die 150er voll ausgefahren insgesamt zu lang?

Genau das ist es was mich vom Kauf eines L Rades abhält, da meine Beine auch nicht grad die längsten sind, befürchte ich, dass das 490mm Sitzrohr des EX in L schlichtweg zu lang ist.


----------



## Micha382 (20. Januar 2013)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine brauchbare Aussage!
> 
> Das heisst, wenn du die Reverb ganz im Sitzrohr versenkt hattest, war die 150er voll ausgefahren insgesamt zu lang?
> 
> Genau das ist es was mich vom Kauf eines L Rades abhält, da meine Beine auch nicht grad die längsten sind, befürchte ich, dass das 490mm Sitzrohr des EX in L schlichtweg zu lang ist.



Was habt ihr den bitte für Proportionen bei 1,90 wenn das nicht geht? Wie gesagt das ging sogar bei mir am Strive in L mit 491 Sitzrohr und einer SL von 83...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (20. Januar 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr den bitte für Proportionen bei 1,90 wenn das nicht geht? Wie gesagt das ging sogar bei mir am Strive in L mit 491 Sitzrohr und einer SL von 83...



Hallo!
Ich les nun auch schon länger die Diskussion um M und L...nen Kumpel und ich haben beide das Gapstar bestellt. Wir fahren beide aktuell ein Torque FR in L (2010 bzw. 2008) bei 185 cm Körpergröße und sind damit ganz glücklich  Trotzdem muss mal was neues her...

Ich bleibe mit 93cm Schrittlänge (ja die Beine sind recht lang geraten) bei L - mein Kumpel war noch mal in Koblenz und hat sich nun mit kürzerer Schrittlänge (so um die 87 cm) für M entschieden.
Bei meinem aktuellen L ziehe ich die KindShox über die max Linie raus...

Grüße
Jan


----------



## jonalisa (20. Januar 2013)

TaperedSteerer schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Ich möchte mir gerne ein Torque Vertride zulegen.
> Jetzt ist natürlich wieder die bekannte Frage zu der Rahmengröße.
> ...


 
Also ich bin mit meinen 182 cm Groesse und 87 cm Schrittlaenge ein Mittelding zwischen dir und rmfausi.
Wenn du Laufruhe willst kauf dir ein 29er...

Spass beiseite.
Ich fahre ein Torque Vertride aus 2012 in M und finde es koennte nicht besser passen. Das neue Torque ist sowohl beim Reach als auch beim Stack groesser und der Vorbau ist minimal laenger. Aus diesem Grund wuerde ich dir auf jeden Fall das *M* empfehlen.

Weiters bin ich der Meinung, je groesser der Federweg umso kompakter sollte ein Rad sein.
Laenge laeuft zwar, aber in der Kuerze liegt die Wuerze.

Mein Jimbo hat einen Reach von 397 und einen Vorbau von 50 mm mein Torque hingegen 398,5 und 65mm.
Das Jimbo ist also noch kompakter und passt mir auch noch bestens. Kein Kontakt mit den Knien am Lenker.

Das Argument mit der Hoehe ist auch nicht zu verwerfen. Habe die Stuetze zwar fast (2 - 3cm auf min Insert) bis zum Limit herausgezogen, was den Sattel weit nach hinten schiebt, aber mindestens habe ich eine sichere Ueberstandshoehe und meine Lev 150 ist auch voll nutzbar.

Ich glaube solche Raeder sollten wendig und verspielt sein, vorausgesetzt man bewegt sie artgerecht und nicht nur auf Forstautobahnen.

Bin mit meinen Enduros auch schon Touren mit 3000Hm gefahren und der Ruecken hat mir keine Probleme bereitet. Im Gegenteil, ich empfinde die aufrechte Sitzposition als sehr entspannend.

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen!


----------



## TimoSimai (20. Januar 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meinen 182 cm Groesse und 87 cm Schrittlaenge ein Mittelding zwischen dir und rmfausi.
> Wenn du Laufruhe willst kauf dir ein 29er...
> 
> Spass beiseite.
> ...




Super ! Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort! 
Ich werde mich dann für M entscheiden.
Ich denke mal da ich an der Grenze von M zu L bin,
werde ich mit M auch entspannt Touren fahren können. 
Will mir auch die KS LEV holen .


----------



## magik666 (21. Januar 2013)




----------



## ale2812 (21. Januar 2013)

thx für die bilder. das weiß sieht wirklich gut aus, schade, dass sie es mit den grünen parts so versauen. komplett in schwarz weiss wäre es richtig edel. die farbe der wippe zu tauschen ist auch noch mit aufwand verbunden. dennoch geiles bike


----------



## Jason13 (21. Januar 2013)

magik666 schrieb:


>



Heben die jetz doch schon eins da stehen  
Wobei, wenn die jetz endlich! Diese Woche kommen sollen, müssen die auch langsam fertig sein  Mfg Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (21. Januar 2013)

Am Wochenende von ich da egal was kommt!!! Jetzt kann ich auch endlich das Gap testfahren' Testberichte folgen! ))


----------



## Niklas0 (21. Januar 2013)

Das ist doch das Gap oder vertue ich mich da?


----------



## Jason13 (21. Januar 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Gap oder vertue ich mich da?



Türlich junge, was glaubst du denn?!


----------



## bike_dude (21. Januar 2013)

ale2812 schrieb:


> thx für die bilder. das weiß sieht wirklich gut aus, schade, dass sie es mit den grünen parts so versauen. komplett in schwarz weiss wäre es richtig edel. die farbe der wippe zu tauschen ist auch noch mit aufwand verbunden. dennoch geiles bike


wirklich ein jammer, schon überlegt ob die grüne wippe dann in einer andren farbe eloxieren zu lassen, aber ist ja leider nicht das einzigste grüne Teil am Bike ,
aber ich glaub das schwarz ist richtig edel, und rot geht immer und passt dazu wunderbar


----------



## JulianM. (21. Januar 2013)

also ich find das grün ja mal absolut hammer geil!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Januar 2013)

julianm. schrieb:


> also ich find das grün ja mal absolut hammer geil!



+1


----------



## speichenquaeler (21. Januar 2013)

Schönes Ding...macht das warten (diese Woche noch) nicht einfacher! 

Das Grün kann was...aber die Rims hättens nicht auch noch sein müssen...deswegen...kommt an mein grün-weißes nen ordentlicher LRS in Schwarz...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jason13 (21. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Schönes Ding...macht das warten (diese Woche noch) nicht einfacher!
> 
> Das Grün kann was...aber die Rims hättens nicht auch noch sein müssen...deswegen...kommt an mein grün-weißes nen ordentlicher LRS in Schwarz...
> 
> Beste Grüße



Meins wird von der spank stiffy in weiss geziert


----------



## jimmykane (21. Januar 2013)

Ich find das weiß/grün richtig gut . Das Rad müsst ich mir auch mal live anschauen. Zum Glück kann man es gar nicht erst sofort mitnehmen ;-).


----------



## Niklas0 (21. Januar 2013)

Das weiße sieht echt besser aus als gedacht! Ich bin echt am zweifeln ob ich mir das Weiße anstatt das Schwarze hole!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (21. Januar 2013)

Da das schwarze eloxiert ist und das weiße "nur" lackiert hat Canyon mir die Farbentscheidung sehr leicht gemacht...

--> schwarz und fertig 

Grüße


----------



## Niklas0 (21. Januar 2013)

Was ist da der Unterschied? (Sorry kenne mich da nicht so aus)


----------



## rmfausi (21. Januar 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Da das schwarze eloxiert ist und das weiße "nur" lackiert hat Canyon mir die Farbentscheidung sehr leicht gemacht...
> 
> --> schwarz und fertig
> 
> Grüße




Das ist auch meine Meinung. Farbe ist egal Hauptsache schwarz. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sandreas (21. Januar 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Was ist da der Unterschied? (Sorry kenne mich da nicht so aus)


 
Der eloxierte Rahmen ist besser gegen Steinschläge. Die "Lackschicht" ist härter und platzt bei Steinschlägen nicht ab. Zudem hat man beim weißen Rahmen (pulverbeschichtet) sehr schnell Schlieren am Oberrohr...sieht nicht so schön aus.


----------



## bike_dude (21. Januar 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Was ist da der Unterschied? (Sorry kenne mich da nicht so aus)


das schwarze ist eloxiert bzw. anodisiert (ist das gleiche), Rahmengewicht bleibt quasi gleich

das weiße ist vermutlich gepulvert,
Macht den Rahmen schwerer (vielleicht 150 gramm kommt auch auf die Rahmengröße natürlich an),
jedoch umweltfreundlicher

Haltbarkeit kommt sehr auf die Qualität drauf an.


----------



## jimmykane (21. Januar 2013)

Na auf jeden Fall ist beim weißen noch ne Schicht Klarlack drauf. Und das ist die Sache: die Ano-Oberfläche kann man extrem schlecht reinigen. Ich habe jetzt das "icon grey" beim Nerve AL und bin froh drum, es reinigen zu können. Vorher beim Nerve MR ist der Schmutz nach dem Waschen jedesmal wieder sichtbar geworden ;-). Da musste halt immer mit Bürste dran.


----------



## Niklas0 (21. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Antworten!! Dann wird es wohl doch das Schwarze!


----------



## Killabeez (21. Januar 2013)

Hat jetzt schon einer das Gapstar oder Trailflow in schwarz zu Hause und könnte bitte ein Bild posten?


----------



## rmfausi (21. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich mir die zwei Bilder vom Gapstar anschaue und ich mutmaße mal dass das grün/weisse im Austellungsraum steht dann könnten die die grün/weiss bestellt haben vielleicht morgen oder übermorgen eine Mail von Canyon bekommen zwecks Lieferung. Könnte doch so sein, oder?
Mal schauen wenn die schwarz/roten an der Reihe sind.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (21. Januar 2013)

Könnte gut sein und wäre auch verdammt geil!! 

Ride on Niklas


----------



## Miriquidibiker (21. Januar 2013)

...die Bilder vom Torque EX Gapstar sind von der London Bike Show, nix Canyon Ausstellungsraum !


----------



## Nieke (21. Januar 2013)

Ich war letzte Woche Mittwoch bei Canyon. War zufällig in der Gegend und wollte sehen ob das Gapstar jetzt schon im Verkaufsraum steht. Tat es nicht! Das Vertride stand dort und das Trailflow glaube ich, aber kein Gapstar. Allerdings war das Trailflow in Weiß dort ausgestellt und ich fand es nicht schlecht. Habe es mir allerdings auch anders vorgestellt. Sorry das ich keine Fotos gemacht habe! Nicht dran gedacht. 
Hoffen wir einfach mal weiter


----------



## rmfausi (21. Januar 2013)

Naja dann, Kommando zurück und wieder in den Wartemodus verfallen! 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Niklas0 (21. Januar 2013)

@Miriquidibiker danke für die Auskunft: sah auch irgenwie nicht nach dem Ausstellungsraum aus und auf der Website steht auch nix!


----------



## jimmykane (21. Januar 2013)

@Niklas0: Hoffentlich hast du mich jetzt nicht genau falsch verstanden. Also schwarz anodisiert: ******* zu reinigen! Weiß mit Klarlack: Gut zu reinigen.

Das soll natürlich nicht hauptausschlaggebend sein aber für mich kommt nichts anodisiertes mehr in Frage, da kann das noch so robust sein ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (22. Januar 2013)

Dann hab ich dich wohl falsch verstanden


----------



## Marcy666 (22. Januar 2013)

So, ich habe es diese Nacht nun auch gemacht ... 





... habe mir ein Torque Gapstar bestellt 


Gruß Marcel


----------



## Krustenking (22. Januar 2013)

Auch wenn mittlerweile das Interessen an Bildern vom Gapstar größer ist hier nochmal ein paar bessere Bilder von meinem Vertride von ner Tour am WE. Mit nem Fahrbericht kann ich leider nicht dienen, da ich bei dem ganzen Schneematsch und Glatteis nicht so fahren konnte dass die Qualitäten von dem Bike zum Tragen kommen...außerdem kommt mir nach dem Umstieg vom mitteklasse Racehardtail auf diesen Boliden sowieso alles saugeil vor  (Außer dem Rollwiederstand und dem Vortrieb )


















Eine Frage noch: Ich will mir ne Reverb Stealth nachrüsten, kann ich da irgendwas falsch machen bezüglich der Klemmung von dem Remote Hebel? Die gibts ja offenbar nur mit Matchmaker Schelle, damit hatte ich noch nichts zu tun und ich weis auch nicht wofür die speziell gut ist...passt das zu dem was an dem Bike am Lenker klemmt oder brauch ich irgenwas spezielles?


----------



## speichenquaeler (22. Januar 2013)

Mach bitte die blöde Frisbeescheibe weg!! 

Matchmaker ist für "fusionierte" Anbringung von Trigger + Remote an einer Befestigungsschelle....funzt nur bei SRAM gemeinsam.

Ansonsten gibts die Standardschellen...

Beste Grüße...nice Bike...


----------



## h4wk (22. Januar 2013)

@Krustenking danke für die Bilder. Kann es kaum noch erwarten, bis mein Alpinist endlich da ist. 

Grüße


----------



## stromb6 (22. Januar 2013)

@Krustenking

Schönes Bike nur leider traurig, dass Canyon es mal wieder nicht geschafft eine Reverb am Vertride zu verbauen. Traumhaft auch die Kombi aus XTR Triggen und Avid Bremsen anstatt mal Shimano Bremsen mit Ispec an den Lenker zu schrauben. Aber Canyon ist in der Hinsicht scheinbar lernresistent, gleiches gilt für die Laufräder an den Bikes. 
Aber so kannst du wenigstens selber noch am Bike rumbasteln.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht kriegt Canyon ja bei Avid bessere Einkaufspreise als bei Shimano. Immerhin wollen die ja auch noch was verdienen.


----------



## Go4bike (22. Januar 2013)

Irgendwelche neue infos von den Bikes oder Bilder?


----------



## Jason13 (22. Januar 2013)

Go4bike schrieb:


> Irgendwelche neue infos von den Bikes oder Bilder?



Die schwarzen werden verschickt  
Weiss leider noch nicht 
Also gapstar


----------



## Go4bike (23. Januar 2013)

Ah
Weis jemand etwas über das torque ex Alpinist??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (23. Januar 2013)

Junge! 

Sehr geehrte/er S. M. ,

zur Zeit stellen wir Ihren Auftrag zur Auslieferung zusammen.

Innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden erfolgt die Übergabe an DHL. Sie erhalten dann eine
Versandbestätigung zusammen mit einer Sendungsnummer. Somit haben Sie die Möglichkeit,
den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung im Internet zu verfolgen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team

Gapstar weiss  in L
Hoffentlich geht's heute raus


----------



## Orcus (23. Januar 2013)

Es ist da 



Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Se_b (23. Januar 2013)

Bilder Bilder Bilder!


----------



## speichenquaeler (23. Januar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Junge!
> 
> Sehr geehrte/er S. M. ,
> 
> ...


 
Sehr geehrter Herr *S*ado *M*aso,

Bitte leiten Sie Ihr Paket umgehend an die per PN mitgeteilte Adresse weiter! 

Das ist Folter!!...ich glaube Canyon läßt mich verhungern weil ich so nachdrücklich die Herren an der Hotline malträtiert habe...

Ich habe nüschd...keine Kommissioniermail...keine Mail über weiteren Verzug...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jason13 (23. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr *S*ado *M*aso,
> 
> Bitte leiten Sie Ihr Paket umgehend an die per PN mitgeteilte Adresse weiter!
> 
> ...



Ich hab grade Versandbestätigung bekommen


----------



## Go4bike (23. Januar 2013)

Cool cool 
  @Orcus was ist das denn für ein Bike???Hoffe auf baldige Fotos und Erfahrungsberichte
Und euch Anderen frohes warten


----------



## Nieke (23. Januar 2013)

Ich muss mir immer einreden "Canyon hat schon ein System, nach dem die Bikes rausgehen" aber dennoch schreit mein Kopf dann "Ich hab im Oktober bestellt und wohne keine 30 Kilometer vom Canyon Home entfernt. Ich will's endlich abholen!!!!!!


----------



## TimoSimai (23. Januar 2013)

Ich will bilder vom weißen trailflow sehen !


----------



## jonalisa (23. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> @_Krustenking_
> 
> Schönes Bike nur leider traurig, dass Canyon es mal wieder nicht geschafft eine Reverb am Vertride zu verbauen. Traumhaft auch die Kombi aus XTR Triggen und Avid Bremsen anstatt mal Shimano Bremsen mit Ispec an den Lenker zu schrauben. Aber Canyon ist in der Hinsicht scheinbar lernresistent, gleiches gilt für die Laufräder an den Bikes.
> Aber so kannst du wenigstens selber noch am Bike rumbasteln.


 
Die Bestückung versteh ich auch nicht ganz.
Entweder Trigger mit Match- bzw Mixmaster (Avid und Formula) oder Shifter mit I-Spec und Shimano Bremsen.
Letztere Kombi würde sicherlich auch die Bike Magazine überzeugen können.
Avid-Bremsen haben da ja nicht so den super Ruf.
Formula gewinnen zwar immer wieder Tests polarisieren aber allgemein doch recht stark.
Einkaufspreise glaub ich auch nicht, weil dann wären doch auch einheitlich Avid und Sram oder Shimano Komponenten montiert. Entweder die Amis oder die Japaner.
Bei den Laufrädern orientieren sie sich sicherlich auch an den Magazinen, welche die Globalplayer (Mavic, Dt Swiss) immer in höchsten tönen loben.
Die Reverb glaube ich liegt im Kampfpreis einfach nicht mehr drin.
Ein Bike von den anderen Highend Herstellern à la Cannondale, Trek, Specialized & Co. mit gleicher Ausstattung wie das Vertride kostet gut und gern mal 2000  (50%) mehr.

Die versuchen einfach Bikes für die große Masse zu verkaufen.
Die meisten Leute fahren nun mal in gemäßigtem Terrain, allzu oft auch mit völlig überdimensionierten Rädern. Enduros auf Forstautobahnen.

Ein Rad aus den Magazinen könnte so aussehen: Fox Fahrwerk mit Kashima, Shimano Bremsen und Schaltung, Systemlaufradsatz mit Schwalbe Reifen, zwei Flaschenhalter...

Ein Rad im Forum so (ähnlich ICB): Marzocchi Gabel mit Vivid Air, Hope Bremsen, Sram Trigger, Acros Naben - Sapim CX Ray - Flow EX, Maxxis Reifen....

So unterschiedlich können Geschmäcker sein.

Am Ende zählen aber nur Verkaufszahlen!

Ich fahre selber größtenteils Magazin-Räder (Fox, Sram, Formulas, DT Swiss, Schwalbe) aber nur, weil es leider bei den Komplettbikes mittlerweilen kaum noch Alternativen gibt und Komponentenwechsel mir meist zu kostspielig sind.
Ich bewege sie zwar in passendem Terrain, aber bring auch diese Komponenten sicher bei Weitem nicht ans Limit, wie viele andere sicher auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (23. Januar 2013)

Ja aber ich glaube die Leute die ein Vertride kaufen würden auch noch 100-200 Euro mehr zahlen für eine Reverb, Shimano Bremsen und einen vernünftigen Laufradsatz.


----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2013)

Die Saison 2013 fängt für mich heute richtig an.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Go4bike (23. Januar 2013)

Hammergeiles bike wie lange hast du denn gebraucht um es aufzubauen??


----------



## Niklas0 (23. Januar 2013)

Ouh yes  DAS macht das halbe Jahr nicht leicher :-(


----------



## Niklas0 (23. Januar 2013)

Ach ja, kannst du noch ein Bild mit Sattelstütze unten machen?


----------



## AlBirdy (23. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Die Saison 2013 fängt für mich heute richtig an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut in schwarz besser aus als ich gedacht habe.
Welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2013)

@_Niklas0_
Kannst du vielleicht Photoshop bedienen, bitte.  Im Photoalbum sind auch noch andere Bilder.
 @_Go4bike_
Gemütlich 1/2h. Laufräder rein, Lenker anschrauben, Sattelstütze hoch
Fertig. Die meiste Zeit habe ich mit dem Auspacken aus der Schutzfolie
verbracht.
 @_AlBirdy_
Rahmen ist M bei 183/87cm, passt perfekt. Knie haben genug Platz zum Lenker.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## AlBirdy (23. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Rahmen ist M bei 183/87cm, passt perfekt. Knie haben genug Platz zum Lenker.




Tust du mir mal einen Gefallen und misst bei ausgezogener Sattelstütze (also bei normaler Fahrposition) den Abstand von Vorderkante Stütze bis Mitte Lenker (da wo der Lenker im Vorbau sitzt)?

Das würde mir ungemein bei der Entscheidung der Rahmengröße helfen.


----------



## Go4bike (23. Januar 2013)

@rmfausi  vielen dank


----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2013)

Bei mir wären es 590mm. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## un1e4shed (23. Januar 2013)

hm... Warum ist jetzt der Dämpfer andersrum eingebaut als auf der HP? Mit Piggy nach unten ist ja eh besser wegen Schmierung oder?


----------



## Micha382 (23. Januar 2013)

Wie viel hast denn noch bis zum maximalen Auszug der Sattelstütze?


----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2013)

@_un1e4shed_
Ja, hat mich auch schon ein bisschen genickelt. Er wird gedreht wenn ich zu den Huber Buchsen umbaue.

Sattelstütze hat noch 86mm Platz.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## AlBirdy (23. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Bei mir wären es 590mm.



Sold! 

Macht genau 5cm weniger als bei meinem AM/XC, davon kann man wohl 1 bis 2cm durch das Verschieben des Sattels ausgleichen (oder gibts eine LEV mit gekröpftem Kopf?) und der Rest geht dadurch drauf das es eben kein AM/XC sondern ein Enduro ist.

Besten Dank für die Infos und auch fürs Bild! Hat mir wirklich enorm geholfen!


----------



## Micha382 (23. Januar 2013)

Über 8cm - Respekt.


----------



## un1e4shed (23. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @_un1e4shed_
> Ja, hat mich auch schon ein bisschen genickelt. Er wird gedreht wenn ich zu den Huber Buchsen umbaue.
> 
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Haha, bestimmt stößt der Piggy dann ans Oberrohr 

Edit: Kannste das beim Umbau vllt gleich mal testen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (23. Januar 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Haha, bestimmt stößt der Piggy dann ans Oberrohr
> 
> Edit: Kannste das beim Umbau vllt gleich mal testen?



Beim FRX ist der DB Air auch so montiert, andersrum touchiert der Ausgleichsbehälter die Wippe... unbedingt austesten!


----------



## Niklas0 (23. Januar 2013)

@rmfausi nein habe kein Photoshop und die anderen Bilder im Album hab ich nicht gesehen. Hammer bike, echt! Sorry für die dumme frage aber ich wollt nur wissen ob man den für Abfahrten auch richtig runterbekommt


----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> @_rmfausi_ nein habe kein Photoshop und die anderen Bilder im Album hab ich nicht gesehen. Hammer bike, echt! Sorry für die dumme frage aber ich wollt nur wissen ob man den für Abfahrten auch richtig runterbekommt



Die Stütze ist eine 400er, wenn ich sie komplett reinschiebe dann schaut sie noch 100mm raus. mir reicht das auf jeden Fall. Am Samstag kommt eh meine Reverb rein. 

Frag nur, ist schon OK. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## AlBirdy (23. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Die Stütze ist eine 400er, wenn ich sie komplett reinschiebe dann schaut sie noch 100mm raus. mir reicht das auf jeden Fall. Am Samstag kommt eh meine Reverb rein.



Sehr interessante Information. Hätte gedacht man könne eine 400er Stütze komplett versenken, ist ja immerhin ein 450er Sitzrohr.

Bin gespannt wie das bei Dir ausschaut mit der Reverb. Ich nehme an Du hast eine 150er Stealth bestellt?


----------



## un1e4shed (23. Januar 2013)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Information. Hätte gedacht man könne eine 400er Stütze komplett versenken, ist ja immerhin ein 450er Sitzrohr.



Das Sitzrohr wird ab Tretlagermitte gemessen...


----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2013)

Das Sitzrohr ist lt. HP 440mm lang. Das Sitzrohr endet bei der Torque Serie sowieso nicht auf dem Tretlager sondern auf dem Unterrohr.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## simdiem (24. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Die Stütze ist eine 400er, wenn ich sie komplett reinschiebe dann schaut sie noch 100mm raus. mir reicht das auf jeden Fall. Am Samstag kommt eh meine Reverb rein.
> 
> Frag nur, ist schon OK.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Hey 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Bike!!! Sieht hammer aus! Ich freu mich schon auf eine gemeinsame Fahrt in Beerfelden! 

Gruß Simon


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Januar 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Bike!!! Sieht hammer aus! Ich freu mich schon auf eine gemeinsame Fahrt in Beerfelden!
> 
> Gruß Simon



Ich komm mit, das Bike würd ich auch gerne mal live sehen.

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## Killabeez (24. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @_un1e4shed_
> Ja, hat mich auch schon ein bisschen genickelt. Er wird gedreht wenn ich zu den Huber Buchsen umbaue.
> 
> Sattelstütze hat noch 86mm Platz.
> ...


 

Ist es jetzt besser wenn der Dämpfer eingebaut ist wie auf deinem Bild oder eher anders rum, so wie auf der Canyon Homepage 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (24. Januar 2013)

So...ich bin nun auch mit der Kommissioniermail gesegnet...rmfausi...jason13...ihr seid nicht mehr lange alleine! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Funko_Sapiens (24. Januar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Beim FRX ist der DB Air auch so montiert, andersrum touchiert der Ausgleichsbehälter die Wippe... unbedingt austesten!




Hmm, erklär mal wie. Kann ich mir grad nicht vorstellen. Könnte mir eher denken, dass es zwischen Ausgleichsbehälter und Oberohr beim einfedern knapp wird, wenn der Ausgleichsbehälter oben ist.


----------



## Jason13 (24. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> So...ich bin nun auch mit der Kommissioniermail gesegnet...rmfausi...jason13...ihr seid nicht mehr lange alleine!
> 
> Beste Grüße



Meins ist da  Fotos kommen nacher! 
Mfg Sebastian


----------



## mssc (24. Januar 2013)

Beim FRX is die Konstruktion der Wippe so, dass der DB Air auf den letzten mm anstößt, zumindest wars beim 2012er Modell so... Wenn meine Wippe vom eloxieren zurück ist, werd ich testen ob es beim 2013er auch so ist... 

Zum Oberrohr hin müsste eigentlich genug Platz sein...


----------



## Jason13 (24. Januar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Meins ist da  Fotos kommen nacher!
> Mfg Sebastian








Kleiner Vorgeschmack  mehr gibt's nacher


----------



## stromb6 (24. Januar 2013)

Dürfte egal sein ob die Luftkammer oder der Ausgleichsbehälter oben ist, da er scheinbar auf beide Arten in den Rahmen passt. Lass einfach mal die Luft raus und Feder komplett durch.  

Musst halt selbst entscheiden wie du leichter zum Einstellen dazu kommst.
 @rmfausi Könntest du bitte mal ein Foto von der Wippe machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (24. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Dürfte egal sein ob die Luftkammer oder der Ausgleichsbehälter oben ist, da er scheinbar auf beide Arten in den Rahmen passt. Lass einfach mal die Luft raus und Feder komplett durch.




Naja, die Druck und Zugstufenschalter sind schon wesentlich besser erreichbar, wenn der Ausgleichsbehälter unten ist.


----------



## rmfausi (24. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Dürfte egal sein ob die Luftkammer oder der Ausgleichsbehälter oben ist, da er scheinbar auf beide Arten in den Rahmen passt. Lass einfach mal die Luft raus und Feder komplett durch.
> 
> Musst halt selbst entscheiden wie du leichter zum Einstellen dazu kommst.
> @_rmfausi_ Könntest du bitte mal ein Foto von der Wippe machen?



Kann ich gerne machen, bin aber gerade am Akku laden.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (24. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Dürfte egal sein ob die Luftkammer oder der Ausgleichsbehälter oben ist, da er scheinbar auf beide Arten in den Rahmen passt. Lass einfach mal die Luft raus und Feder komplett durch.
> 
> Musst halt selbst entscheiden wie du leichter zum Einstellen dazu kommst.
> @rmfausi Könntest du bitte mal ein Foto von der Wippe machen?


----------



## rmfausi (24. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> So...ich bin nun auch mit der Kommissioniermail gesegnet...rmfausi...jason13...ihr seid nicht mehr lange alleine!
> 
> Beste Grüße



Das ist doch schon mal gut.  Es freut mich das jetzt auch die weißen Räder ausgeliefert werden. Dann können wir uns gemeinsam durch die Einstellungsorgie von Gabel und Dämpfer schlagen. 
 @Jason13
Und? Aufgebaut? Schon 'ne Probefahrt gemacht? Wie ist es mit Bildern?

 Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rmfausi (24. Januar 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Bike!!! Sieht hammer aus! Ich freu mich schon auf eine gemeinsame Fahrt in Beerfelden!
> 
> Gruß Simon



Danke Simon, das mit Beerfelden ist registriert mit euch beiden.
Ich freue mich auch schon drauf, vielleicht kommen auch noch andere hier aus dem Forum mit, nur keine Angst wir beissen nicht.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Januar 2013)

Sehr gut. In zwei Wochen darf ich wieder. Sagt Bescheid!


----------



## Jason13 (24. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon mal gut.  Es freut mich das jetzt auch die weißen Räder ausgeliefert werden. Dann können wir uns gemeinsam durch die Einstellungsorgie von Gabel und Dämpfer schlagen.
> @Jason13
> Und? Aufgebaut? Schon 'ne Probefahrt gemacht? Wie ist es mit Bildern?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Mal wieder richtig toll, wie letztes mal... 
Ich hab "etwas" Grat im sattelrohr...


----------



## JulianM. (24. Januar 2013)

whuuut?? heftig...


----------



## Jason13 (24. Januar 2013)

Ich hab langsam echt das Gefühl die füllen den zettel Zuhause aus... Sie will der Hans wenn ne Probefahrt gemacht haben, wenn die stütze noch nie drin war..


----------



## JulianM. (24. Januar 2013)

halt alles schnell abgehakt, geprüft oder nicht, kenn ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (24. Januar 2013)

War bei mir genauso, es waren noch Späne im Sitzrohr. Naja, meine Sattelstütze wird eh ersetzt, die Orginale benutzte ich dann im Park.
Bei mir hat ausreiben und fetten gereicht.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (24. Januar 2013)

Ja is jetz schon besser geworden mit ner feile  
Und Foto geht wegen server Fehler nicht


----------



## speichenquaeler (24. Januar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Mal wieder richtig toll, wie letztes mal...
> Ich hab "etwas" Grat im sattelrohr...


 
Also wenn rmfausi verzichtet. dann kannste meine Sattelstütze inkl. Sattel haben...zum Sitzrohr ausreiben...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jason13 (24. Januar 2013)

So, bike zusammen, Dämpfer und Gabel auf SAG eingestellt und shimano zee bremsen dran  
Nur ist mir leider etwas Öl beim kürzen der Hintern bremse raus gelaufen und jetz is der Druckpunkt "weg" also eher soft und naja, kacke halt... Jetz muss ich n Entlüftungskit kaufen... Hätte ich sowieso iwann gebraucht


----------



## Jason13 (24. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Also wenn rmfausi verzichtet. dann kannste meine Sattelstütze inkl. Sattel haben...zum Sitzrohr ausreiben...
> 
> Beste Grüße



Gerne  mal gucken was er sagt


----------



## rmfausi (24. Januar 2013)

Wie? Ich war/bin noch im Rennen für Sattel und Sattelstütze? 

Ich habe jetzt insgesamt genug 30.9er Stützen, brauche daher keine mehr. Der Sattel fühlt sich gar nicht mal so schlecht an am Anfang jedenfalls, für'n Park wird er reichen. Am Sattel hätte ich evtl. Interesse.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## jimmykane (24. Januar 2013)

@Jason13 : Mach doch mal bitte ein paar schicke Fotos


----------



## Jason13 (24. Januar 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> @Jason13 : Mach doch mal bitte ein paar schicke Fotos








Dämpfer habe ich aber umgedreht  dann kommt man besser an die einstellschrauben


----------



## speichenquaeler (24. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wie? Ich war/bin noch im Rennen für Sattel und Sattelstütze?
> 
> Ich habe jetzt insgesamt genug 30.9er Stützen, brauche daher keine mehr. Der Sattel fühlt sich gar nicht mal so schlecht an am Anfang jedenfalls, für'n Park wird er reichen. Am Sattel hätte ich evtl. Interesse.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


 

Ok...dann schlage ich vor:

1. Du erhälts den Sattel
2. jason13 die Stütze

Bitte um Versandadressen per PN. 

Beste Grüße...und der Rest des Schlachtfests geht in den Bikemarkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (24. Januar 2013)

Laufräder und Reifen also auch schon getauscht? Mir wär's etwas zu viel weiß. Ansonsten gefällt's mir!
Beim Lenker könnte ich mir nen grünen Raceface Atlas vorstellen .


----------



## Jason13 (25. Januar 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Laufräder und Reifen also auch schon getauscht? Mir wär's etwas zu viel weiß. Ansonsten gefällt's mir!
> Beim Lenker könnte ich mir nen grünen Raceface Atlas vorstellen .



Jau, is n spank stiffy LRS mit grünen nippeln


----------



## rmfausi (25. Januar 2013)

Hi Jason13,
Ich werde den Dämpfer auch schon jetzt drehen, sind die Schrauben aus Alu oder Stahl? Hat Canyon Schraubensicherung benutzt? Gingen die Schrauben leicht auf? Mir ist auch zu wenig Platz zum Einstellen. Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## stromb6 (25. Januar 2013)

Die Schrauben sind leider aus Alu und sehr empfindlich. Es ist keine Schraubensicherung drauf.


----------



## Nieke (25. Januar 2013)

Warum sind die Laufräder denn komplett weiß? Laut Homepage sollten die doch grün eloxiert sein. 
So komplett weiß finde ich es auch nicht so schön. 
Oh man, so langsam gefällt mir das schwarze schon besser und meine email das ich mein Bike bald abholen darf kam heute.


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. Januar 2013)

Nieke schrieb:


> Warum sind die Laufräder denn komplett weiß? Laut Homepage sollten die doch grün eloxiert sein.
> So komplett weiß finde ich es auch nicht so schön.


 

Das sind Custom-LR......Mensch...keine Panik...alles gut...morgen spätestens gibts Bilder von 1. mit originalem LRS und 2. Mit schwarzen Spank Subrosas...aber bitte auch davon nicht verwirren lassen...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nieke (25. Januar 2013)

@speichenquaeler: Panik entsteht hier gerade nur leicht 
Aber klär mich doch mal auf: ist der weiße LRS der den Canyon draufgepackt hat oder ein neuer? 

Mir gehts nur darum, das ich keinen bock hab mit dem neuen bike mir direkt auch nen neuen LRS kaufen zu müssen, denn laut Homepage gefällt mir das Bike ja gut.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Januar 2013)

Nieke schrieb:


> @speichenquaeler: Panik entsteht hier gerade nur leicht
> Aber klär mich doch mal auf: ist der weiße LRS der den Canyon draufgepackt hat oder ein neuer?
> 
> Mir gehts nur darum, das ich keinen bock hab mit dem neuen bike mir direkt auch nen neuen LRS kaufen zu müssen, denn laut Homepage gefällt mir das Bike ja gut.



Müssen tust du das nicht.


----------



## Nieke (25. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Müssen tust du das nicht.


Das ist mir auch klar


----------



## JulianM. (25. Januar 2013)

soweit ich das mitbekommen habe ich das ein dazugekaufter lrs von spank


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. Januar 2013)

Nieke schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch klar


 
Mensch Nieke...wenn Du so naiv an die Bar gehst....verkaufens Dir auch Wasser als Bier!!

Du bekommst das was Canyon auf seiner Homepage anpreist, du in deinen Warenkorb gelegt hast und dann rechtwirksam vertraglich mit einem Klick besiegekt hast.l
Alles andere ist ein individueller Aufbau, den Du machen kannst und magst wie Dir der Bart wächst.

Canyon läßt keine Konfiguration zu...wie Du wissen solltest.

Beste Grüße


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. Januar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> soweit ich das mitbekommen habe ich das ein dazugekaufter lrs von spank


 
Richtig!!...einen Keks für's aufmerksame Dabeisein!!


----------



## JulianM. (25. Januar 2013)

Jawoll!


----------



## longsome (25. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand eigentlich eine Rock Shox Reverb bei Canyon direkt mitbestellt? 
Grüße!


----------



## Killabeez (25. Januar 2013)

Geht leider nicht, zumindest hab ich sie nicht gefunden...


----------



## Nieke (25. Januar 2013)

@speichenquäler: Naivität ist mein zweiter Vorname, Erfahrung mein Nachname. Ich kenne viele Kunden die von Canyon eben genau nicht das geliefert bekommen haben, was auf der Homepage steht. 
Aber Hey, freut euch lieber über eure Räder und kümmert euch nicht um mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (25. Januar 2013)

Nieke schrieb:


> @speichenquäler: Naivität ist mein zweiter Vorname, Erfahrung mein Nachname. Ich kenne viele Kunden die von Canyon eben genau nicht das geliefert bekommen haben, was auf der Homepage steht.
> Aber Hey, freut euch lieber über eure Räder und kümmert euch nicht um mich!



Das ist ein spank stiffy LRS mit acros .75FR naben  
Nur mir gefällt es so besser  
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Poex (25. Januar 2013)

Noch eine Info zum "verdrehten" Dämpfer am Gapstar: ich wollte soeben mit Canyon absprechen, dass bei meinem Gapstar der Dämpfer direkt von Werk aus wie auf den Bildern eingebaut wird. Laut telefonischer Info eines Canyon-Mitarbeiters wird der Dämpfer jedoch aus technischen Gründen "falsch herum" eingebaut und sollte auch nicht gedreht werden, da sonst die Gefahr besteht das Teile miteinander ankanten... performance-technisch soll es keinen Unterschied machen, jedoch gefällt es mir mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter nach untern wesentlich besser!

Kann das jemand so bestätigen bzw. hat schon jemand getestet ob diese Aussage stimmt?


----------



## raytracer (25. Januar 2013)

Any actual weight for Gapstar size M (white if possible)?


----------



## stromb6 (25. Januar 2013)

Poex schrieb:


> Noch eine Info zum "verdrehten" Dämpfer am Gapstar: ich wollte soeben mit Canyon absprechen, dass bei meinem Gapstar der Dämpfer direkt von Werk aus wie auf den Bildern eingebaut wird. Laut telefonischer Info eines Canyon-Mitarbeiters wird der Dämpfer jedoch aus technischen Gründen "falsch herum" eingebaut und sollte auch nicht gedreht werden, da sonst die Gefahr besteht das Teile miteinander ankanten... performance-technisch soll es keinen Unterschied machen, jedoch gefällt es mir mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter nach untern wesentlich besser!
> 
> Kann das jemand so bestätigen bzw. hat schon jemand getestet ob diese Aussage stimmt?



Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen umdrehen und einfach voll durchfedern und sehen ob er irgendwo anstößt. Wenn nicht ok, wenn er doch irgendwo ankommt einfach wieder umdrehen. Probieren ist besser als Canyon glauben.
Auf Aussagen von Canyon gebe ich schon lange nichts mehr.


----------



## ale2812 (25. Januar 2013)

Poex schrieb:


> Noch eine Info zum "verdrehten" Dämpfer am Gapstar: ich wollte soeben mit Canyon absprechen, dass bei meinem Gapstar der Dämpfer direkt von Werk aus wie auf den Bildern eingebaut wird. Laut telefonischer Info eines Canyon-Mitarbeiters wird der Dämpfer jedoch aus technischen Gründen "falsch herum" eingebaut und sollte auch nicht gedreht werden, da sonst die Gefahr besteht das Teile miteinander ankanten... performance-technisch soll es keinen Unterschied machen, jedoch gefällt es mir mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter nach untern wesentlich besser!
> 
> Kann das jemand so bestätigen bzw. hat schon jemand getestet ob diese Aussage stimmt?



haste ihnen auch noch gleich gesagt, in welchen winkel du die bremshebel gerne hättest? 

ist doch klar, dass canyon solche späße nicht mitmacht. 
die daran so interessiert sind, können das doch mal schnell ausprobieren und umbauen, ist ja nun nicht so der aufwand.


----------



## rmfausi (25. Januar 2013)

@stromb6
Brauchst du noch Bilder von der Wippe, Akku ist jetzt voll.  Bilder von allen Seiten?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rmfausi (25. Januar 2013)

An alle die ihr neues Torque schon draußen gefahren sind. Ich bin normalerweise ein Freund von altem Schlauch an der Kettenstrebe.
Nun hat das Torque aber ein Type2 Schaltwerk und eine Kefü. Ein Kettenstrebenschutz ist von Canyon auch schon verbaut. Würdet ihr trotzdem einen Schlauch drumwickeln?

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## stromb6 (25. Januar 2013)

Ja bitte, würde mir das gerne näher ansehen. Also ich fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr ohne Schlauch, ich bin zufrieden ohne.


----------



## Orcus (25. Januar 2013)

da bin ich eigentlich auch ein Freund von 
Ich war eben die erste klein (!!) Runde unterwegs, nichst wildes, wobei eine 50m Treppe dabei ist und da ist, so wie ich es beurteilen kann die Kette nie an den Schutz gekommen.
Werde also erstmal ohne Schlauch da fahren 



rmfausi schrieb:


> An alle die ihr neues Torque schon draußen gefahren sind. Ich bin normalerweise ein Freund von altem Schlauch an der Kettenstrebe.
> Nun hat das Torque aber ein Type2 Schaltwerk und eine Kefü. Ein Kettenstrebenschutz ist von Canyon auch schon verbaut. Würdet ihr trotzdem einen Schlauch drumwickeln?
> 
> Vielen Dank für eine Antwort im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (26. Januar 2013)

@stromb6
Ich habe ein paar Bilder von der Wippe hochgeladen. Wenn du noch andere Perspektiven haben möchtest sage Bescheid.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. Januar 2013)

So...mein Gapstar M in weiß ist gestern auch angekommen...

Jetzt muss nur noch:

- Reverb Stealth + Sattel
- LRS + Scheiben
- Bremsen 

umgebaut, Leitungen gekürzt und evtl. alles gebleedet werden.

Schönes Bike...vorallem der schwarze LRS tut gut...optisch...


Bilder folgen wenn erwünscht...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Ride.manic (26. Januar 2013)

Ja sind erwünscht!


----------



## Jake_rides (26. Januar 2013)

Erwünscht.


----------



## stromb6 (26. Januar 2013)

@rmfausi

Danke für die Bilder. Ist ja gar nicht so eng wie es zuerst ausgesehen hat. Sehr schönes Bike, nur die Pedale sind etwas gewagt, vor allem im Winter.


----------



## Sandreas (26. Januar 2013)

Bei Canyon steht das Gapstar bisher noch nicht. Das wird wahrscheinlich auch noch etwas dauern wegen der Komponenten, die letzte Saison überhaupt nicht verbaut wurden und daher nicht auf Lager waren. Es sollte eigentlich schon im Dezember da sein, aber es hakt ein wenig mit den Zulieferern. Ich hab mich bisher immer mal wieder aufs Trailflow gesetzt, da es bis auf Federgabel und Kurbel ja fast das gleiche Rad ist.
Das Gapstar soll mein erster Freerider werden - bisher bin ich ein etwas modifiziertes Nerve AM 2010 mit XT Komplettgruppe (auch Bremsen), Van 36 und RP23 gefahren. 
Der Eindruck vom DB Air ist sehr gut, aber natürlich auch Einstellungssache (Ich überlege ihn evtl durch einen Vivid Air zu ersetzen). Auf die Federgabel brauchte ich jetzt nicht achten, da ich von der Lyrik überzeugt bin (Ein Freund fährt sie ebenfalls auf einem Torque). Der Rest ist natürlich das was man so auf ein Einstiegsrad baut. Ich persönlich würde allerdings Bremsen und Schaltung runterschmeißen und meine Zee draufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (26. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> @_rmfausi_
> 
> Danke für die Bilder. Ist ja gar nicht so eng wie es zuerst ausgesehen hat. Sehr schönes Bike, nur die Pedale sind etwas gewagt, vor allem im Winter.



Ja Danke, mir gefällt es auch sehr gut. Mit den Klickies komme ich eigentlich bis jetzt bei meinen anderen Rädern ganz gut zurecht. Was halt immer wieder doof ist, ist die Kältebrücke. Ich werde im Frühjahr/Sommer vielleicht mal Flatpedale testen dann wirds im nächsten Winter vielleicht nicht mehr so kalt von unten.

@all
Ich will/möchte den Freilauf an der Charger Nabe nachfetten. Den Zahnkranz habe ich runter das schwarze Plastik ist auch weg.
Den Sicherungsring habe ich auch entfernt (der im Freilaufkörper), leider komme ich dann nicht mehr weiter, wie bekomme ich den Freilaufkörper runter? Muss ich die/den Achsenadapter abschrauben?
Oder hat jemand einen Link mit einer Anleitung?

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort im voraus.
 @speichenquaeler
*Chapeau!*

Dann mal ran ans Torque, viel Spass beim umbauen. Bilder nicht vergessen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## un1e4shed (26. Januar 2013)

Ist der Freilauf dir zu laut oder warum willst du ihn nachfetten?


----------



## rmfausi (26. Januar 2013)

Nein, er ist gut so vielleicht könnte er noch etwas lauter sein. 
Ich habe im Vorfeld immer wieder gelesen das die Freiläufe etwas schlecht
gefettet sind und dann auch bald den Geist aufgeben. Da mein Rad aktuell eh noch in der "Werkstatt" ist habe ich mir gedacht mache ich das gleich mit. Die Gabel hat sowieso gleich einen Service bekommen, hatte sie auch nötig mMn. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (26. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Nein, er ist gut so vielleicht könnte er noch etwas lauter sein.
> Ich habe im Vorfeld immer wieder gelesen das die Freiläufe etwas schlecht
> gefettet sind und dann auch bald den Geist aufgeben. Da mein Rad aktuell eh noch in der "Werkstatt" ist habe ich mir gedacht mache ich das gleich mit. Die Gabel hat sowieso gleich einen Service bekommen, hatte sie auch nötig mMn.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Spricht sie jetz besser an? Also merkst du eine generelle Verbesserung? Und was hast du alles gemacht? 
Gefettet und neues Öl?


----------



## Marcy666 (26. Januar 2013)

Kann einer mal bitte die Länge der Bremsleitungen v. und h. messen,
möchte am Gapstar (Größe M) direkt meine Saint Bremsen montieren und will sichergehen das diesen von der Länge passen.

Danke !


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. Januar 2013)

Servus zusammen,

Jetzt ist er fast fertig der Aufbau...die Maxxis Schlappen haben mir arge Mühe gemacht sie auf den Subrosa LRS zu bekommen. 1 Reifenheber ist drauf gegangen. Die Hinterradbremsleitung muss noch gekürzt werden und die Reverb + Hinterradbremse gebleedet werden. 

Beim montieren des Vorderreifens habe ich den Schlauch geklemmt und er ist undicht...ich muss gleich noch mal los einen neuen besorgen...
...falls sich einer über den niedrigen Luftdruck des Vorderrads wundert...

Hier schon mal die versprochenen Pics...

Nachher mehr....ich muss aber jetzt noch ein Schlauch organisieren!


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. Januar 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Kann einer mal bitte die Länge der Bremsleitungen v. und h. messen,
> möchte am Gapstar (Größe M) direkt meine Saint Bremsen montieren und will sichergehen das diesen von der Länge passen.
> 
> Danke !


 
Kommt heute noch...hab die abmontieren Elxir 5 gerade hier rumliegen...

Beste Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (26. Januar 2013)

Schön hell das Fahrrad, sieht gut aus. 
Eine kleine Anmerkung von mir, es ist vorne ein Minion DHF Supertacky (42a) montiert. Der Reifen ist schon gut aber eigentlich ein Sommerreifen. Die weiche Gummimischung härtet sich bei den aktuellen Temperaturen aus und man hat keinen Grip mehr. Für den Winter bzw. das ganze Jahr empfiehlt Maxxis und das Forum die 60a Gummimischung. Ich habe einen zweiten HR II vorne in 60a montiert, den hatte ich schon am Hardtail.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. Januar 2013)

mehr...


















Bitteschön...


----------



## rmfausi (26. Januar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Spricht sie jetz besser an? Also merkst du eine generelle Verbesserung? Und was hast du alles gemacht?
> Gefettet und neues Öl?



Ja sie spricht besser an und eine Verbesserung ist auch gegeben. Ich habe neu gefettet und Motoröl in Casting gemacht. Genaueres habe ich Dir per PN geschickt.

@_speichenquaeler_
sind die Subrosa eigentlich EN/FR/DH Felgen?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (26. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> sind die Subrosa eigentlich EN/FR/DH Felgen?
> Gruß rmfausi



Ich glaube EN  hatte ich auch in Aussicht  aber dann dachte ich mir das mir das Gewicht nicht so wirklich wichtig ist und jetz habe ich nen 2224 Gramm DH laufradsatz  
Aber sieht immerhin fett aus  40mm breit die Dinger


----------



## JulianM. (26. Januar 2013)

@speichenquaeler: schickes teil? ist das die '13er saint? könntest du mal ein/zwei fotos von den Bremshebeln und der bremse machen? 
sonst gute wahl, die subrosas sind fett! 

ps: bisschen hibbellig beim aufbauen gewesen, dass du alles kaputt machst?


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Schön hell das Fahrrad, sieht gut aus.
> Eine kleine Anmerkung von mir, es ist vorne ein Minion DHF Supertacky (42a) montiert. Der Reifen ist schon gut aber eigentlich ein Sommerreifen. Die weiche Gummimischung härtet sich bei den aktuellen Temperaturen aus und man hat keinen Grip mehr. Für den Winter bzw. das ganze Jahr empfiehlt Maxxis und das Forum die 60a Gummimischung. Ich habe einen zweiten HR II vorne in 60a montiert, den hatte ich schon am Hardtail.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Sind das Shorehärtegrade? Weil das wäre schon eine heftige Härtegradanhebung..

Nach meinem beruf(ung)lichen Hintergrund dürfte nicht das Elastomer selbst für die starke thermisch induzierte Verhärtung verantwortlich sein. Das sind definitiv die öligen Additive...

Beste Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (26. Januar 2013)

Ähm, kann ich dir so technisch nicht beantworten. Als ich mir den HR II in Willingen bei Maxxis direkt mitgenommen habe wollte er mir erst die weiche Mischung geben. Daraufhin habe ich ihn auf das Winterproblem an gesprochen und er hat es mir auch so bestätigt, er meinte dann das die 60a Mischung das ganze Jahr gefahren werden kann. Wie geschrieben den genauen technischen Hintergrund kenne ich (leider) nicht.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Master_KK (26. Januar 2013)

Ich meng mich hier auch mal rein 

Lassen sich die grünen/roten Aufkleber(?) entfernen? Die diesjährige Farbwahl und Modellaufteilung bei Canyon find ich ja nicht so gelungen. Preis/Leistung führt nix am Gapstar vorbei - Optisch find ich die FRX Modelle richtig geil.


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. Januar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> @_speichenquaeler_: schickes teil? ist das die '13er saint? könntest du mal ein/zwei fotos von den Bremshebeln und der bremse machen?
> sonst gute wahl, die subrosas sind fett!
> 
> ps: bisschen hibbellig beim aufbauen gewesen, dass du alles kaputt machst?


 

Jup...sind die 2013er Saints. Die Fotos gewinnen bei meiner Umgebungsbeleuchtung nicht gerade einen Pullitzerpreis...aber hier sind sie:



















beste grüße


----------



## JulianM. (26. Januar 2013)

sehr schön danke, das foto vom hebel hat mir besonders gefallen


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. Januar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> sehr schön danke, das foto vom hebel hat mir besonders gefallen


 
Du meinst das Erste...bereits durch ein Scharfes ersetzte?...

weißte was...mach doch einfach selber Photos...ich habe hier nebenbei meinen 3 Monate alten Sohn auf dem Arm und trage ihn duch die Wohnung weil er nicht schlafen kann vor Bauchweh...Mama liegt fertig im Bett...und dann bekommst Du Schlaunase keine Stunde nachdem Du deine Frage stellst Live-Photos und bist auch noch so nett dumme KOmmentare abzugeben...vielleicht gehst Du auch einfach mal in den nächsten Bikeshop und schaust Dir selbst an...

Wenn Du Ahnung hast oder google bedienen kannst, hättest Du es schon bei den letzten Bildern gecheckt, dass dies nur die 2013er Saint sein kann bei diesem Bremsbacken...

Beste Grüße anyway...


----------



## AlBirdy (26. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> ...




Was'n da los im Bereich? Ironie in Beiträge hinein interpretieren wo keine ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (26. Januar 2013)

@AlBirdy...Du hast die Änderungshistorie meines posts nicht mitbekommen...hatte aus Versehen ein völlig unscharfes weil im diffusen Licht falsch autofokussiertes Bild hochgeladen und dann den (blöden) Kommentar geerntet...jetzt ist ja alles gut!

Beste Grüße...


----------



## JulianM. (26. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Du meinst das Erste...bereits durch ein Scharfes ersetzte?...
> 
> weißte was...mach doch einfach selber Photos...ich habe hier nebenbei meinen 3 Monate alten Sohn auf dem Arm und trage ihn duch die Wohnung weil er nicht schlafen kann vor Bauchweh...Mama liegt fertig im Bett...und dann bekommst Du Schlaunase keine Stunde nachdem Du deine Frage stellst Live-Photos und bist auch noch so nett dumme KOmmentare abzugeben...vielleicht gehst Du auch einfach mal in den nächsten Bikeshop und schaust Dir selbst an...
> 
> ...



 ironie dead and gone 

(sollte übrigens nicht ansatzweise böse gemeint sein )

naja, viel spaß noch!


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @_speichenquaeler_
> sind die Subrosa eigentlich EN/FR/DH Felgen?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


 
Also da macht Spank auch keine genauen Angaben bis auf die Klassifizierung EN Epic/FR lite. (schönes Ding...jetzt weiß ich mehr...)

DH sind die definitiv nicht....dafür sind sie zu schmal (30er) und zu leicht...das Gewicht habe ich jetzt in meinem Set-up nicht gewogen, aber sie sollten spürbar unterhalb der 2000er g Grenze liegen.

Auf jeden Fall sind sie haltbarer wie die Sun ringles die ab werk drauf waren...mal sehen obs ich brauch...optisch sind die natürlich nice...

P.S. jetzt schläft er der kleine Teufel!


----------



## rmfausi (27. Januar 2013)

Jetzt kehrt wieder Ruhe ein. 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## stromb6 (27. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> DH sind die definitiv nicht....dafür sind sie zu schmal (30er) und zu leicht...das Gewicht habe ich jetzt in meinem Set-up nicht gewogen, aber sie sollten spürbar unterhalb der 2000er g Grenze liegen.



Naja was ist zu schmal und zu leicht? Der Deemax Ultimate ist 28,8mm breit und wiegt auch unter 2kg. Und damit fahren 50% aller Fahrer im DH Weltcup.
In meinen Augen ein vollkommen überbewerteter Laufradsatz.

Je nach deiner Naben und Speichenwahl wird dein LRS zwischen 1800 und 1950g liegen. Also die Felge ist DH tauglich, fahren zwei Kumpels auf ihren Downhillern, die fahren mit DT 440FR Naben und Alpine 3 Speichen (LRS 2050g).


----------



## speichenquaeler (27. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Je nach deiner Naben und Speichenwahl wird dein LRS zwischen 1800 und 1950g liegen.


 

Hope Pro2 Evo, Speichen 32 Stück an der Zahl je Rad. Also sehr solide...aber nicht der leichteste...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SaM- (27. Januar 2013)

Hi bin auch mal zugestoßen nachdem ich seit November 2012 nur gelesen habe.
Seit gestern ist auch mein Gapstar da  ( Bilder folgen nach Umbau)
Könnte jemand mal ein Foto von den Standrohren hochladen? ( dort wo sich die Skala auf den Standrohren befindet )
Danke
Ride on


----------



## oldie-pilot (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
hab bei meinem Trailflow (gr.M) den Dämpfer mal umgedreht (um besser andie Knöppe zu kommen), da kollidiert nix mit dem Oberrohr beim kompletten einfedern...


----------



## rmfausi (27. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön, die Huber Buchsen habe ich gestern bestellt und wird dann getauscht. Es ist schon wenig Platz zum Oberrohr beim M Rahmen um an die Schrauben gescheit zu kommen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rmfausi (27. Januar 2013)

An alle diejenigen die am Wochenende ihre Jungfernfahrt gemacht haben, wie wars? Was sind eure Eindrücke? Das proberollen bei mir vorm Haus war schon recht vielversprechend. Ich muss/darf/will/möchte noch bis nächstes Wochenende warten, habs jemanden versprochen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jake_rides (27. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich muss/darf/will/möchte noch bis nächstes Wochenende warten, habs jemanden versprochen.



Sorry, aber das ist selten dämlich


----------



## Orcus (27. Januar 2013)

kurz gefasst sehr geil 

ok meine fahren war eher ein Rutschen, denn die Wege bebanden nur aus Eis.
Einen kleinen Trail bin ich gefahren und da erschien es mir sehr schön agil und wenig.
Um mehr zu sagen muss ich warten bis der Boden was besser ist das man was flotter fahren kann und dann auch eine Chance hat das Fahrwerk richtig einzustellen.

Achja, wenn man sich hinlegt, verhält es sich wie jedes andere Rad auch 



rmfausi schrieb:


> An alle diejenigen die am Wochenende ihre Jungfernfahrt gemacht haben, wie wars? Was sind eure Eindrücke? Das proberollen bei mir vorm Haus war schon recht vielversprechend. Ich muss/darf/will/möchte noch bis nächstes Wochenende warten, habs jemanden versprochen.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


----------



## ale2812 (27. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> ...



danke für die ganzen bilder. bike ist so in schwarz-weiß in deinem aufbau schon perfekt (bis auf die speichen  ). bremshebel sind ziemlich nah am griff, ansonsten echt toller aufbau.


----------



## Jason13 (27. Januar 2013)

Mal so an alle  
Kann das sein das die high- und low- speed knöpfe kaum bis gar keinen unterschied machen? Und auch der angegebenen Luftdruck der lyric scheint völlig falsch zu sein, ich habe bei 75kg jetz knapp 45psi und dabei 25-30 Prozent sag...


----------



## speichenquaeler (27. Januar 2013)

ale2812 schrieb:


> danke für die ganzen bilder. bike ist so in schwarz-weiß in deinem aufbau schon perfekt aus (bis auf die speichen  ). bremshebel sind ziemlich nah am griff, ansonsten echt toller aufbau.


 

Hi Ale2812,

Die Bremsgriffe habe ich komplett rausgedreht. Ich habe Gullideckel als Hände und das paßt trotzdem ideal.

Die Speichen werden beim ersten Speichenriß gegen schwarze getauscht......es ist sehr schwierig die richtige Farbwiedergabe zu finden. Selbst das Grün von Rockerarm und Sattelklemme ist nicht hundertprozentig das selbe...

Einfahren muss leider warten...hier schifft es als ob es kein morgen geben würde und der verbliebene Schnee ist matschig und dreckig wie Sau...

Beste Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (27. Januar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Mal so an alle
> Kann das sein das die high- und low- speed knöpfe kaum bis gar keinen unterschied machen? Und auch der angegebenen Luftdruck der lyric scheint völlig falsch zu sein, ich habe bei 75kg jetz knapp 45psi und dabei 25-30 Prozent sag...



Die Einstellungen an den Knöpfen würde ich aktuell noch nicht bewerten. Wir haben Winter und das Öl das RS einfüllt ist Temeraturabhängig. So richtig an die Einstellungen schauen kannst du nach der Einfahrzeit und wenns >10°C  hat. Meine persönliche Meinung und werde es für mich so handhaben.

Wenn du die aufgedruckte Tabelle meinst, die ist mit verlaub Bullschit! Ich habe bei 85kg und 25% SAG um die 60psi. Was in der Tabelle steht habe ich noch garnicht geschaut. Das ist die Erfahrung von meinen anderen RS Luftgabeln. 
Hast du den SAG im sitzen oder stehen ermittelt? Ich gehe mal davon aus im sitzen.



Jake_rides schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist selten dämlich



Ich weiss, aber Canyon hat zu lange mit der Auslieferung gebraucht sonnst hätte alles wunderbar geklappt auch ohne Schnee und Eis. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (27. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Die Einstellungen an den Knöpfen würde ich aktuell noch nicht bewerten. Wir haben Winter und das Öl das RS einfüllt ist Temeraturabhängig. So richtig an die Einstellungen schauen kannst du nach der Einfahrzeit und wenns >10°C  hat. Meine persönliche Meinung und werde es für mich so handhaben.
> 
> Wenn du die aufgedruckte Tabelle meinst, die ist mit verlaub Bullschit! Ich habe bei 85kg und 25% SAG um die 60psi. Was in der Tabelle steht habe ich noch garnicht geschaut. Das ist die Erfahrung von meinen anderen RS Luftgabeln.
> Hast du den SAG im sitzen oder stehen ermittelt? Ich gehe mal davon aus im sitzen.
> ...



Ja war im sitzen, also 25% also is wohl 30 im stehen, mal gucken, aber wegen Einstellungen  
Ich hab einfach im Haus bei 20 Grad 
Die Gabel mit Druck eingefedert und wenn HSC reingedreht wird, dann muss das doch schwerer gehen oder nicht? Ich merke null Veränderung... Genau so bei der LSC.. Beim double barrel merkt man es sehr deutlich, aber an der Gabel kein bisschen... 
Irgendwas kann da ja nicht stimmen...


----------



## rmfausi (27. Januar 2013)

Man liest immer wieder das man im Stand nichts merkt wenn man an der HSC dreht, da soll man nur beim Fehren was merken. Du kannst dich aber gerne mal hier einlesen.  Den selben Thread gibts auch für die Totem habe ich heute erfahren.

Hast du die Einstellungen am DBAir genommen die Cane Creek für den Torque EX Rahmen vorschlägt?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (27. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Man liest immer wieder das man im Stand nichts merkt wenn man an der HSC dreht, da soll man nur beim Fehren was merken. Du kannst dich aber gerne mal hier einlesen.  Den selben Thread gibts auch für die Totem habe ich heute erfahren.
> 
> Hast du die Einstellungen am DBAir genommen die Cane Creek für den Torque EX Rahmen vorschlägt?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Danke das werde ich lesen  
Und am Dämpfer habe ich noch garnichts verändert  du denn schon? 
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## bike_dude (27. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand schon sein Gapstar gewogen?
(Am besten Farbe und Größe angeben)


----------



## Orcus (27. Januar 2013)

16.5 kg in schwarz und L

Aber mit Pedalen, Zee Bremsen und Dropzone Sattelstütze.


----------



## speichenquaeler (27. Januar 2013)

Mit der Personenwaage in M, weiß mit veränderten Teilen:

98,6kg - 82,5kg = 16,1 kg.

(Anderer LRS, andere Bremsen, anderer Sattel, Reverb Stealth und Saint Pedale )

Beste Grüße


----------



## Marcy666 (27. Januar 2013)

@ speichenqualer:      könntest Du wenn möglich nochmal die Leitungslänge der Bremsen messen, Danke


----------



## Jason13 (27. Januar 2013)

bike_dude schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon sein Gapstar gewogen?
> (Am besten Farbe und Größe angeben)



L in weiß mit 2224 Gramm LRS, zee bremse und Pedalen wiegt es 16 kg


----------



## bike_dude (27. Januar 2013)

Danke euch, meins wird hoffentlich morgn geliefert .
Puhh, mehr als gedacht, habe ja die Hoffnung meins (in L) irgendwie unter die 15 kilo grenze zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (27. Januar 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> @ speichenqualer:      könntest Du wenn möglich nochmal die Leitungslänge der Bremsen messen, Danke




Ich muss meine Leitungen noch kürzen...aber ich hätte Dir die originalen Längen der Elixir 5:

Leitungslänge vorne/hinten: 790 mm / 1330 mm

Damit solltest Du arbeiten können...evtl. auf größere Biegeradien achten und 2-3 cm dazu geben...


Beste Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (27. Januar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Danke das werde ich lesen
> Und am Dämpfer habe ich noch garnichts verändert  du denn schon?
> Gruß Sebastian



Ja, eben die Grundeinstellung die Cane Creek fürs Torque EX vorgibt/vorschlägt. Gestern beim Proberollen vorm Haus hat es sich
gut angefühlt. Ich kann halt noch keine richtige Aussage machen, war noch nicht auf'm Trail. 
An der Gabel habe ich nur grob die Zugstufe eingestellt mit Gabel runterdrücken und loslassen. Die Methode die die Bike Bravos benutzen, die beiden Druckstufen sind beide noch offen. Die Druckstufe ist bei meinen anderen Rädern auch immer offen gewesen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## speichenquaeler (27. Januar 2013)

bike_dude schrieb:


> Danke euch, meins wird hoffentlich morgn geliefert .
> Puhh, mehr als gedacht, habe ja die Hoffnung meins (in L) irgendwie unter die 15 kilo grenze zu bringen.



Gapstar?...Dann musste aber schon das Oberrohr raussägen oder mächtig viel Geld in die Hand nehmen...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Marcy666 (27. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich muss meine Leitungen noch kürzen...aber ich hätte Dir die originalen Längen der Elixir 5:
> 
> Leitungslänge vorne/hinten: 790 mm / 1330 mm
> 
> ...





Danke, dann passt es perfekt !


----------



## rmfausi (27. Januar 2013)

Das Thema Gewicht wird angesprochen, sehr gut.
Ich habe aktuell keine Waage, meine ist noch bei eBay in China. 

Welches Einspaarpotenzial seht ihr beim Gapstar? Sollte alles im finaziellen Rahmen bleiben.

Bei den Reifen sehe ich aktuell und kurzfristig das größte Kuchenstück.
Da gehen 200-300g weg. Aber erst  wenns trockener draußen ist, dann kann man Schwalbe Pellen aufziehen. 
Die Deore Kassette durch eine SLX/XT tauschen - ca. 100g

Und was gibts sonst noch?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## bike_dude (27. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Gapstar?...Dann musste aber schon das Oberrohr raussägen oder mächtig viel Geld in die Hand nehmen...
> 
> Beste Grüße


 hast wohl leider recht aber der kommentar ist top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_dude (27. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Welches Einspaarpotenzial seht ihr beim Gapstar? Sollte alles im finaziellen Rahmen bleiben.
> 
> Bei den Reifen sehe ich aktuell und kurzfristig das größte Kuchenstück.
> Da gehen 200-300g weg. Aber erst  wenns trockener draußen ist, dann kann man Schwalbe Pellen aufziehen.
> ...


Also den Dämpfer zu wechseln, auf die Idee wid wohl keiner kommen, dann lieber paar gramm mehr 

Eine Überlegung von mir, die Lyrik gegen eine absenkbare Durolux zu wechseln. Leichter wirds dadurch allerdings nicht 
Die Läufräder sind glaub ich recht sehr schwer, da gibts wohl einiges (sinvoll) zu sparen (na gut, an gewicht nicht an geld).

Ansonsten, ich werde keine absenkbare sattelstütze einbauen, da kommt wenigstes kein gewicht dazu.

sonst noch was? Mhm, die Raceface sachen sind nicht die leichtesten


----------



## Master_KK (27. Januar 2013)

Die Laufräder sind sehr leicht durch ihre 24 Speichen (1800g) - Taugen wohl aber auch entsprechend...
Wenn man das was vernünftiges haben möchte ist das entweder sehr teuer (~470  Hope + Sapim CX/Laser + Flow EX 1750g), oder es wird schwerer!

Ansonsten wie rmfausi schon sagte: Andere Reifen, z.B. Hans Dampf und Schwalbe SV14 - Da gehn schon 300g günstig runter. Andere Kassette ist auch nicht teuer und spart 100g.

Darüber hinaus fällt mir auch kein günstiges Einsparpotenzial ein.


----------



## rmfausi (27. Januar 2013)

Der DBAir liegt gewichtstechnisch zwischen dem DHX Air 5.0 und dem Vivid Air um die üblichen auf die schnelle zu vergleichen.

Die Nachrüstung, wenn man es braucht, auf Dual Position Air ist günstiger als die Durolux mit Absenkung.

Bei den Race Face Sachen gebe ich dir Recht, das ist aber für mich eine längerfristige Sache um was am Gewicht zu sparen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## ale2812 (27. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hi Ale2812,
> 
> Die Bremsgriffe habe ich komplett rausgedreht. Ich habe Gullideckel als Hände und das paßt trotzdem ideal.



das mit den untersch. grüntönen von canyon aus, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. zum thema bremshebel: ich meinte eigtl, dass du die bremshebel mehr zur mitte des lenkers hin montieren könntest, damit wirklich nur der zeigefinger an den hebel kommt und der mittelfinger nie vom hebel eingeklemmt werden kann (theoretisch; unabhängig vom druckpunkt)


----------



## speichenquaeler (27. Januar 2013)

ale2812 schrieb:


> zum thema bremshebel: ich meinte eigtl, dass du die bremshebel mehr zur mitte des lenkers hin montieren könntest, damit wirklich nur der zeigefinger an den hebel kommt und der mittelfinger nie vom hebel eingeklemmt werden kann (theoretisch; unabhängig vom druckpunkt)



Ah...ok...naja...da habe ich noch nicht die optimale Position finden können...bis jetzt nicht wirklich die Gelegenheit gefunden zu fahren...hier schüttets ununterbrochen...
Ich müsste allerdings um immer noch schnell und ohne Umgreifen an den remote der Reverb zu kommen diesen nach außen tauschen...

Mal sehen....es werde bitte schnell Frühling! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## ale2812 (27. Januar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ah...ok...naja...da habe ich noch nicht die optimale Position finden können...bis jetzt nicht wirklich die Gelegenheit gefunden zu fahren...hier schüttets ununterbrochen...
> Ich müsste allerdings um immer noch schnell und ohne Umgreifen an den remote der Reverb zu kommen diesen nach außen tauschen...
> 
> Mal sehen....es werde bitte schnell Frühling!
> ...



eine möglichkeit wäre bremse zur lenkermitte, reverb zum griff. 
wetter hin oder her, raus mit dir und dem bike, auch wenn es danach nicht mehr mit ins zimmer darf


----------



## Jake_rides (27. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich weiss, aber Canyon hat zu lange mit der Auslieferung gebraucht sonnst hätte alles wunderbar geklappt auch ohne Schnee und Eis.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Nimm den Kommentar nicht für voll  Ich fands nur lustig, dass jemand ein Versprechen gibt, sein *neues Traumbike *erst ab Datum XY zu fahren 
War doch so, oder hab ich da was nicht gecheckt? 

Gruß, Jake


----------



## Krustenking (28. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mir bei meinem Vertride jetzt eine Reverb Stealth nachgerüstet und bin jetzt am grübeln wie ich den Zug gescheit verlege. Könnte mal jemand mit nem Trailflow bzw. Alpinist (oder nachgerüsteter Reverb) ein Bilder posten, wie der Zug am Unterrohr verlegt ist, bis er am Sitzrohr im Rahmen verschwindet? Das würde mir sehr helfen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (28. Januar 2013)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Ich hab mir bei meinem Vertride jetzt eine Reverb Stealth nachgerüstet und bin jetzt am grübeln wie ich den Zug gescheit verlege. Könnte mal jemand mit nem Trailflow bzw. Alpinist (oder nachgerüsteter Reverb) ein Bilder posten, wie der Zug am Unterrohr verlegt ist, bis er am Sitzrohr im Rahmen verschwindet? Das würde mir sehr helfen.


 
Ich habe nachgerüstet und die Leitung parallel zur hinteren Bremsleitung mit Hilfe der Zwillingsleitungsclips verlegt (Linke Seite Unterrohr mit Remote rechts)

Beste Grüße


----------



## Krustenking (28. Januar 2013)

So in etwa hab ich mir das auch gedacht. (Meine Remote sitzt am Lenker auch rechts). Aber mit diesen Zwillingsclips sitzt der Zug dann ja noch nicht richtig fest, er kann dann immernoch am Rahmen klappern wenns das Bike mal schüttelt...hast du das noch mit Kabelbinder festgemacht? Generell würds mich mal interessieren wie das von Canyon ab Werk rauskommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (28. Januar 2013)

Krustenking schrieb:


> So in etwa hab ich mir das auch gedacht. (Meine Remote sitzt am Lenker auch rechts). Aber mit diesen Zwillingsclips sitzt der Zug dann ja noch nicht richtig fest, er kann dann immernoch am Rahmen klappern wenns das Bike mal schüttelt...hast du das noch mit Kabelbinder festgemacht? Generell würds mich mal interessieren wie das von Canyon ab Werk rauskommt.


 
Also bei mir schüttelts das Bike permanent...dafür hab ichs gekauft...

Ich hatte noch keine Gelegenheit es so zu schütteln, dass es klappert...ich werde das versuchen und wenn es nervt kommen Kabelbindern dran...

Beste Grüße


----------



## bike_dude (28. Januar 2013)

Mein Bike ist da , und ich muss sagen in echt wirkt das schwarz noch viel besser als auf Bildern.
Beim Gewicht lieg ich momentan bei 15.8 kilo (personenwaage) mit Pedalen und L-Rahmen. Lenker und vorbei hab ich gleich getauscht, da sind ein paar gramm weggekommen.

Dämpfer einstellen dürfte jetzt aber kompliziert werden. Die mitgelieferte Anleitungs ist dürftig und auf Englisch, naja mal sehen.


----------



## domifizzle (28. Januar 2013)

hi, hab am Sa. mein gapstar bekommen und gestern ist mir bei der Jungfernfahrt eine Lücke zwischen Wippe und Rahmen aufgefallen! Wollte mal wissen ob das normal ist, oder ob ich mir sorgen machen muss?






Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## un1e4shed (28. Januar 2013)

Poex schrieb:


> Laut telefonischer Info eines Canyon-Mitarbeiters wird der Dämpfer jedoch aus technischen Gründen "falsch herum" eingebaut und sollte auch nicht gedreht werden, da sonst die Gefahr besteht das Teile miteinander ankanten..



Hat wer schon was genaueres in Erfahrung bringen können? 
Das einzige was ich mir hierbei vorstellen könnte ist, dass bei Rahmengröße S der Ausgleichsbehälter das Oberrohr berührt. Und um einheitlich zu bleiben baut man halt bei M + L den Dämpfer auch anders rum ein.....


----------



## rmfausi (28. Januar 2013)

domifizzle schrieb:


> hi, hab am Sa. mein gapstar bekommen und gestern ist mir bei der Jungfernfahrt eine Lücke zwischen Wippe und Rahmen aufgefallen! Wollte mal wissen ob das normal ist, oder ob ich mir sorgen machen muss?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist bei mir genauso nur schwarzer Rahmen mit roter Wippe, eben gerade nachgeschaut. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## domifizzle (28. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ist bei mir genauso nur schwarzer Rahmen mit roter Wippe, eben gerade nachgeschaut.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



danke für's nachschaun  

find's aber immernoch leicht seltsam!


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Januar 2013)

Ist auch seltsam...
Sieht aus als würden die (Teflon)Scheiben fehlen... 
Bei mir ist da sicher kein so großer Spalt... Hab aber Vertride aus ´11


----------



## rmfausi (28. Januar 2013)

Sollte man vielleicht bei Canyon nachfragen ob diese optimiert wurden?
In dem Spalt wird sich immer Dreck sammeln ob das für's Lager gut ist?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (28. Januar 2013)

bike_dude schrieb:


> Dämpfer einstellen dürfte jetzt aber kompliziert werden. Die mitgelieferte Anleitungs ist dürftig und auf Englisch, naja mal sehen.


 
rmfausi hat weiter oben auch schon mal den Link zu den Base Tunes für das Torque reingesetzt...damit solltest Du mal eine ganz grobe Einstellung haben was HSC,LSC,HSR und LSR betrifft:

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/db-air/base-tunes

Alles andere ist dann terrainabhängig und musst Du halt rausfriemeln beim Fahren...

Warum da allerdings nur das Alpinist und das Vertride zu finden sind (beide keine DB Air von Werk aus) bleibt wohl das Geheimnis unserer Inselnachbarn...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Januar 2013)

Das ist ja cool con CC mit den Base tuens für "jedes" Bike. Das müßte es auch von anderen geben, das wäre super.


----------



## magik666 (29. Januar 2013)

domifizzle schrieb:


> hi, hab am Sa. mein gapstar bekommen und gestern ist mir bei der Jungfernfahrt eine Lücke zwischen Wippe und Rahmen aufgefallen! Wollte mal wissen ob das normal ist, oder ob ich mir sorgen machen muss?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rmfausi (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo Magik666,
könntest du bitte noch ein Bild von der anderen Seite machen? 
Wie geschrieben, bei mir siehts genauso aus, vielleicht ist der Spalt auch etwas größer. So eine schwarze Dichtung ist bei mir auch nicht drunter unter dem Deckel. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Niklas0 (29. Januar 2013)

Damit kein Dreck reinkommt: Gummi zwischen. Fertig.  Aber normal denke ich ist das nicht! Lieber nochmal bei Canyon nachfragen!
Ride on


----------



## thenewone (29. Januar 2013)

Für alle, die sich eine Reverb Stealth ans Gapstar klemmen wollen, hier findet Ihr die Original-Zugverlegung

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/56438

Grüße


----------



## stromb6 (30. Januar 2013)

Also die Zugverlegung ist typisch für Canyon. null nachgedacht bevor sie die Stützen bestellt haben. Das ist Mist! Hätten sie 2013 noch die alten Stealth montiert und für 2014 eine ordentliche Zugverlegung ausgetüftelt.

@ Rmfausi

Ein Foto von der anderen Seite!





Also auf dem Foto vom Gap fehlt definitiv die schwarze Kunststoffscheibe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (30. Januar 2013)

Das ist das Gapstar...billigste der Torque's...da muss man an allen Ecken und Rundungen sparen...

Bei meinem auch keine Scheiben...

Wetten Canyon nennt das "Innovation durch Weglassen"!!??

Beste Grüße


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Januar 2013)

Gewichtstuning...


----------



## thenewone (30. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Gewichtstuning...


----------



## Krustenking (30. Januar 2013)

An meinem Vertride ist diese Lücke auch, das ist keine Unterlegscheibe oder sonstiges...also wenn da eigentlich was hingehört werd ich mal bei Canyon motzen.



speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Das ist das Gapstar...billigste der Torque's...da muss man an allen Ecken und Rundungen sparen...
> 
> Bei meinem auch keine Scheiben...
> 
> ...


----------



## rmfausi (30. Januar 2013)

Ich werde heute Mittag wenn ich zu Hause bin bei Canyon anrufen. Gruß rmfausi.


Happy Biking


----------



## stromb6 (30. Januar 2013)

Naja dann dürften wohl alle 2013er Modelle so aussehen. Beim 2012 Vertride ist halt der Spalt viel kleiner. Beim 2011er war da definitiv eine Kunststoffscheibe dazwischen, musste das Hauptlager am 2011er nämlich tauschen weil es defekt war. Wird wohl so sein, dass die neuen keine Scheiben mehr haben, nur keine Panik.


----------



## rmfausi (30. Januar 2013)

Ok stromb6, der Spalt ist wenigstens so groß das man einen Lappen gut durchziehen kann. Gruß rmfausi.


Happy Biking


----------



## Killabeez (30. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich werde heute Mittag wenn ich zu Hause bin bei Canyon anrufen. Gruß rmfausi.
> 
> 
> Happy Biking


 

Halte uns bitte auf den laufenden was Canyon dazu sagt, vielen dank 

Gruß Chris


----------



## thenewone (30. Januar 2013)

An meinem Trailflow ist kein Spalt an der Stelle...



stromb6 schrieb:


> Naja dann dürften wohl alle 2013er Modelle so aussehen. Beim 2012 Vertride ist halt der Spalt viel kleiner. Beim 2011er war da definitiv eine Kunststoffscheibe dazwischen, musste das Hauptlager am 2011er nämlich tauschen weil es defekt war. Wird wohl so sein, dass die neuen keine Scheiben mehr haben, nur keine Panik.


----------



## niki_ta (30. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Naja dann dürften wohl alle 2013er Modelle so aussehen. Beim 2012 Vertride ist halt der Spalt viel kleiner. Beim 2011er war da definitiv eine Kunststoffscheibe dazwischen, musste das Hauptlager am 2011er nämlich tauschen weil es defekt war. Wird wohl so sein, dass die neuen keine Scheiben mehr haben, nur keine Panik.


 Ich hab gestern ein Alpinist erhalten. Einen Spalt habe ich da auch drin. Aber noch einne ander Frage: Ist die hintere Steckachst auf der Ritzelseite offen, oder gehört da noch ein "Deckel" drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thenewone (30. Januar 2013)

Bei mir ist Sie offen...



niki_ta schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern ein Alpinist erhalten. Einen Spalt habe ich da auch drin. Aber noch einne ander Frage: Ist die hintere Steckachst auf der Ritzelseite offen, oder gehört da noch ein "Deckel" drauf?


----------



## niki_ta (30. Januar 2013)

thenewone schrieb:


> Bei mir ist Sie offen...


 Sieht aber irgendwie komisch oder unfertig aus! naja ich weiß nicht was normal ist, hatte noch nie ein Rad mit Steckachsen


----------



## h4wk (30. Januar 2013)

Das gehört so, sieht an meinem Stevens mit Steckachse auch nicht anders aus.
Grüße


----------



## bike_dude (30. Januar 2013)

Eine Frage zu der hübschen Plastikscheibe am Hinterrad (Speichenschutz vor der Kette), hat die schon jemand entfernt? Eine möglichkeit wäre natürlich rumschrauben, aber vielleicht lässt die sich auch einfach rausschneiden, brechen?

Oder sagt jemand die macht wahnsinnig viel Sinn, ich kann mich halt nur nicht dran erinnern dass mir die Kette jemals an die Speichen gerutscht ist


----------



## rmfausi (30. Januar 2013)

Du mußt nur die Kassette runternehmen dann fällt die Scheibe automatisch in den Papierkorb.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Bstein (30. Januar 2013)

Servus,

ich will mir auch das Gapstar bestellen, weiß aber noch nicht genau in welcher Farbe. Gibt es technische Unterschiede und wenn ja, was würden sie für mich bedeuten.

Grüße
Lucas


----------



## rmfausi (30. Januar 2013)

Das weiße Rahmen ist gepulvert/lackiert das schwarze ist anodisiert. Sonstige technischen Unterschiede kenne ich gerade nicht.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## User60311 (30. Januar 2013)

Naja, wenn wir hier doch schon gerade bei Gewichtstuning durch Weglassen sind, dann musste auch erwähnen, dass der anodisierte Rahmen geringfügig leichter als/wie der lakierte/gepulverte ist. <- is ein technischer Unterschied


----------



## rmfausi (30. Januar 2013)

Das sollte aber allgemein bekannt sein, war auch schon des öfteren in den Bravos gestanden.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (30. Januar 2013)

sorry, Bravo erlaubt Mammie noch nich, und bei den Yps-Gadges war noch keine Lakierkabiene dabei


----------



## Bstein (30. Januar 2013)

Ich hab dann aus Gewichtsspargründen die schwarze Ausführung bestellt


----------



## rmfausi (30. Januar 2013)

Klasse 150-200g gespart und schwarz genommen. 

@all: Bilder vom Rockerarm rechts/links habe ich an Canyon geschickt, warte nun auf Antwort.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## domifizzle (30. Januar 2013)

Hier die offizielle Antwort von Canyon



> Der Spalt sieht ohne Frage nicht schön aus, ist aber durchaus normal und hat keinen Einfluss auf die Funktion des Rades. Bis zu dem Modelljahr 2011  wurden hier noch Washer verbaut, diese gibt es seitdem Modelljahr 2012  nicht mehr. Also keine Sorgen machen und Spaß haben.


----------



## domifizzle (30. Januar 2013)

bike_dude schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu der hübschen Plastikscheibe am Hinterrad (Speichenschutz vor der Kette), hat die schon jemand entfernt? Eine möglichkeit wäre natürlich rumschrauben, aber vielleicht lässt die sich auch einfach rausschneiden, brechen?
> 
> Oder sagt jemand die macht wahnsinnig viel Sinn, ich kann mich halt nur nicht dran erinnern dass mir die Kette jemals an die Speichen gerutscht ist



hab's einfach mehrmals mit einer längeren Zange durch leichtes drehen zerbrochen, dann kannst du's einfach raus nehmen! Das Teil braucht kein Mensch!


----------



## bike_dude (30. Januar 2013)

domifizzle schrieb:


> hab's einfach mehrmals mit einer längeren Zange durch leichtes drehen zerbrochen, dann kannst du's einfach raus nehmen! Das Teil braucht kein Mensch!


Sowas in der art wollte ich hören dann probier ichs erst mal auf die brachiale Weise ,
ausbauen kann mans immern noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raytracer (30. Januar 2013)

Guys can someone share an easy fix for seat tube. I'm still not able put the seat post :/
Anyone else missing the dbair adjustment tool?


----------



## stromb6 (31. Januar 2013)

Na also doch keine Plastikscheiben mehr an den neuen Bikes. Canyon hat die einfach weggelassen. Gleich tolle Lösung wie die super Zugverlegung der Reverb Stealth!!!


----------



## speichenquaeler (31. Januar 2013)

@stromb6:

Hör doch auf undifferenziertes Canyon Gebashe zu betreiben. Hat die ominöse schwarze Scheibe Dichtfunktion gehabt, und ist sie dieser Funktion nachgekommen?

Wenn eine Antwort "nein", "vielleicht" oder "ich weiß es nicht lautet", ist es besser wenn da keine Scheibe drin ist, denn dann bekommt man den eingedrungenen Dreck mit Wasser auch wieder raus.

Beste Grüße


----------



## stromb6 (31. Januar 2013)

@ Speichenquäler

Nur weil man ein Bike eines Herstellers fährt, muss man diesen für Sachen die er schlecht gelöst hat nicht in Schutz nehmen. Genau ein solches Verhalten verhindert, dass sich der Hersteller schleunigst mit diesen Dingen auseinander setzen muss und diese Fehler behebt. Das EX gibt es in der Form schon seit Jahren und Canyon hatte genug Zeit eine bessere Lösung zu finden.


----------



## Marcy666 (31. Januar 2013)

Welche länge hat der Vorbau am Gapstar ?

Bei Canyon auf der Homepage steht 45mm.
Wenn ich mir hier die Fotos anschaue scheinen diese aber länger zu sein, oder täuscht das so ?


----------



## iQue82 (31. Januar 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Welche länge hat der Vorbau am Gapstar ?
> 
> Bei Canyon auf der Homepage steht 45mm.
> Wenn ich mir hier die Fotos anschaue scheinen diese aber länger zu sein, oder täuscht das so ?



45mm ist korrekt, hab an meinem nachgemessen, da ich das selbe Gefühl hatte.


PS: In der morgigen "World of MTB" Ausgabe ist ein erster offizieller Test des Gapstars. Bin mal gespannt, was die so werten. Die anderen Canyon-Modelle stehen ja bisher gan gut in den Tests da.


----------



## Go4bike (31. Januar 2013)

Hey hab mal ne frage was lohnt sich mehr das Alpinist oder das gapstar aufrüsten ?


----------



## Krustenking (31. Januar 2013)

Das hängt von deinen Fahrwerksvorlieben ab. Viele hier holen sich ja offenbar das Gapstar und tauschen Laufräder und Bremsen und machen noch ne Reverb dran. Vom Preis her bist du dann auch beim Alpinist, wahrscheinlich sogar bischen drüber und vom Gewicht wahrscheinlich auch, hast dafür aber auch CCDB und Lyrik Fahrwerk, was viele hier den Fox Sachen vorziehen.


----------



## Go4bike (31. Januar 2013)

Thx aber ich glaub würd keine reverb dran machen weiß noch nit hol mir glaub ich eher gapstar wegen keinen Fox Elementen dann lieber gute saint bremsen drauf neue Laufräder und dann hat sich die sache hat jemand erfahrungen mit guten Laufrädern?


----------



## Bstein (31. Januar 2013)

Könnte jemand den Test über das Gapstar kurz zusammenfassen, wenn er ihn besitzt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (31. Januar 2013)

Go4bike schrieb:


> Thx aber ich glaub würd keine reverb dran machen weiß noch nit hol mir glaub ich eher gapstar wegen keinen Fox Elementen dann lieber gute saint bremsen drauf neue Laufräder und dann hat sich die sache hat jemand erfahrungen mit guten Laufrädern?



Spank stiffy  stabil und sieht richtig fett aus


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Januar 2013)

Und gar nicht so schwer. Sonst auch die Spank Spike Evo 35.


----------



## speichenquaeler (31. Januar 2013)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Das hÃ¤ngt von deinen Fahrwerksvorlieben ab. Viele hier holen sich ja offenbar das Gapstar und tauschen LaufrÃ¤der und Bremsen und machen noch ne Reverb dran. Vom Preis her bist du dann auch beim Alpinist, wahrscheinlich sogar bischen drÃ¼ber und vom Gewicht wahrscheinlich auch, hast dafÃ¼r aber auch CCDB und Lyrik Fahrwerk, was viele hier den Fox Sachen vorziehen.


 
Exakt...ich habe das M in weiÃ modifiziert. Reverb Stealth rein (will ich nie mehr missen), Hope Evo2, Subrosa LaufrÃ¤der und Saint Bremse:

Kosten:

2299 â¬
+ 450 â¬ Reverb Stealth + Pedale + Kleinschaiz
+ 490â¬ LaufrÃ¤der
+ 460â¬ Bremsen + Scheiben

= 3799â¬

Ist nicht billig...macht aber SpaÃ...und ist nicht von der Stange...

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe

...und nen paar Teile kannste auch noch verkaufen....wenn sie denn jemand will


----------



## Bstein (31. Januar 2013)

Die Einbaubreite hinten liegt bei 135mm oder ?


----------



## Go4bike (31. Januar 2013)

Ok vielen dank werde mir das dann wahrscheinlich mit shimano Saint Bremsen und Spank stiffy einrichten hat wer paar tips für gute Pedale bis 130???Und muss man die Bremsscheiben auch neu kaufen?


----------



## rmfausi (31. Januar 2013)

Ich habe heute die Antwort von Canyon zum Thema Spalt am Rockerarm bekommen. Der sinngemäße Wortlaut der Mail ist wie bei der Antwort die @_domifizzle_ bekommen hat. Meine endgültige Meinung dazu ist: Ja es ist unschön aber wie schon geschrieben wurde kommt man gut zum putzen dran und es kann sich der Dreck nicht sammeln hinter der Plastikscheibe versammeln. 

Heute kamen die letzten Teile für mein Torque. Danke auch an @mondo-mania für die schnelle Lieferung. Das Rad bleibt jetzt erstmal so.








Änderungen zum Auslieferungszustand:

Felgenaufkleber entfernt - Rad wirkt ruhiger finde ich.
Vorderreifen Highroller 2.4 Exo in 60a montiert
Gabelservice an der Lyrik - Gabel läuft fluffiger auch mit 0 km Laufleistung
Huber Buchsen eingebaut und Dämpfer gedreht - Hinterbau spricht besser an, man kommt besser zum Einstellen an den Dämper  dran und sieht beser aus
Reverb angebaut mit SqLab 611er Sattel
odi Ruffian Griffe
Polar CS600 montiert - Digitaler Sklave 
Klickpedale montiert - Irgendwas muss doch an die Kurbel

Bin mal auf Eure Meinungen gespannt, die nächsten Bilder gibts dann von draußen, versprochen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (31. Januar 2013)

Bstein schrieb:


> Die Einbaubreite hinten liegt bei 135mm oder ?



Ist X12 also 12x142mm


----------



## Jason13 (31. Januar 2013)

Go4bike schrieb:


> Ok vielen dank werde mir das dann wahrscheinlich mit shimano Saint Bremsen und Spank stiffy einrichten hat wer paar tips für gute Pedale bis 130???Und muss man die Bremsscheiben auch neu kaufen?



Ich hab die zee und ich glaube die tuts auch 
Bremsscheiben habe ich so gelassen


----------



## stromb6 (31. Januar 2013)

Go4bike schrieb:


> Thx aber ich glaub würd keine reverb dran machen weiß noch nit hol mir glaub ich eher gapstar wegen keinen Fox Elementen dann lieber gute saint bremsen drauf neue Laufräder und dann hat sich die sache hat jemand erfahrungen mit guten Laufrädern?



DT 240s Naben o. DT FR 440Naben
ZTR Flow EX Felgen
Speichen je nach Einsatzgebiet, fürs Grobe Alpine III oder fürn Rest DT Super Comp.

Wiegen mit DT240s Naben 1750g mit SuperComp Speichen oder 1850g mit den Alpine III.
Mit 440er Nabben 1850g und 1950g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (31. Januar 2013)

Also um ehrlich zu sein, würde ich auf die Auskunft eines von Canyon beauftragten Telefonisten keinen Cent geben.
Die leute die da an der Hotline sitzen sagen alle nase lang was anderes.
Ich würde mal checken, ob die wippe mit dem richtigen drehmoment angezogen ist und ob die lagervorspannung stimmt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Januar 2013)

Bringen die Huber Buchsen so viel?

Kompletter Service oder nur Schmierung?


----------



## rmfausi (31. Januar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Bringen die Huber Buchsen so viel?
> 
> Kompletter Service oder nur Schmierung?



Der Unterschied ist spürbar. An meinem Nerve XC war es sehr deutlich, alte Buchsen waren aber auch 4 Jahre drin bis sie ausgeschlagen waren.
Ich hatte dann ein "neues" Rad. 

Ich habe an der Lyrik nur nachgeschmiert und ausreichend Motoröl ins Casting.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Januar 2013)

Klingt interessant. Sind das beim EX die gleichen Buchsen wie beim FRX?


----------



## ale2812 (31. Januar 2013)

ich find lustig wie hier alle den LRS tauschen und nochmal zig hundert euro investieren. keine frage, dass er hässlich ist, aber technisch gesehn, da bin ich mir absolut sicher, würde er für die meisten hier mindestens 3-4 jahre ein guter begleiter sein! an hand der beiträge hier würde das imho bspw auf go4bike zutreffen^^

ausnahmen bestätigen die regel



> Gabelservice an der Lyrik - Gabel läuft fluffiger auch mit 0 km Laufleistung
> Huber Buchsen eingebaut und Dämpfer gedreht - Hinterbau spricht besser an, man kommt besser zum Einstellen an den Dämper dran und sieht beser aus


----------



## stromb6 (31. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die Antwort von Canyon zum Thema Spalt am Rockerarm bekommen. Der sinngemäße Wortlaut der Mail ist wie bei der Antwort die @_domifizzle_ bekommen hat. Meine endgültige Meinung dazu ist: Ja es ist unschön aber wie schon geschrieben wurde kommt man gut zum putzen dran und es kann sich der Dreck nicht sammeln hinter der Plastikscheibe versammeln.
> 
> Heute kamen die letzten Teile für mein Torque. Danke auch an @mondo-mania für die schnelle Lieferung. Das Rad bleibt jetzt erstmal so.
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Bike!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Go4bike (31. Januar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> DT 240s Naben o. DT FR 440Naben
> ZTR Flow EX Felgen
> Speichen je nach Einsatzgebiet, fürs Grobe Alpine III oder fürn Rest DT Super Comp.
> 
> ...



Und wie viel soll das kosten??


----------



## Go4bike (31. Januar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Ich hab die zee und ich glaube die tuts auch
> Bremsscheiben habe ich so gelassen



Thx weis nicht muss mal schauen wollte nur wissen ob man neue Bremsscheiben braucht


----------



## Go4bike (31. Januar 2013)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ich find lustig wie hier alle den LRS tauschen und nochmal zig hundert euro investieren. keine frage, dass er hässlich ist, aber technisch gesehn, da bin ich mir absolut sicher, würde er für die meisten hier mindestens 3-4 jahre ein guter begleiter sein! an hand der beiträge hier würde das imho bspw auf go4bike zutreffen^^
> 
> ausnahmen bestätigen die regel



Wie meinst du das ?? Hole mir wahrscheinlich nur neue Bremsen


----------



## Niklas0 (31. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub er meint dass für die normalen Touren singletrail Fahrer der lrs reicht, der Meinung bin ich auch. Für große Sprünge im bikepark ist der lrs natürlich Schrott aber wenn man seine whips ordentlich zurückzieht und die Felgen allgemein ein wenig schont kann der lrs locker 2 Saisons durchhalten


----------



## Go4bike (31. Januar 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meint dass für die normalen Touren singletrail Fahrer der lrs reicht, der Meinung bin ich auch. Für große Sprünge im bikepark ist der lrs natürlich Schrott aber wenn man seine whips ordentlich zurückzieht und die Felgen allgemein ein wenig schont kann der lrs locker 2 Saisons durchhalten



Ok thx


----------



## ale2812 (31. Januar 2013)

Go4bike schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das ?? Hole mir wahrscheinlich nur neue Bremsen



naja deinen beiträgen hier zufolge, hast du kaum erfahrung mit bikes, was mich darauf schließen lässt, dass du den LRS nicht direkt an limit bringst.

bikeparks wie winterberg bringen den LRS auch nicht wirklich an seine grenzen, son paar drops mit landung etc macht der doch locker mit. 
da man beim verkauf des LRS sowieso nur nen paar euro bekommt, würde ich ihn lieber erstmal fahren statt zu tauschen. 

ich finde das der thread hier jedem zu unrecht den eindruck vermittelt, dass der LRS eine absolute katastrophe und das fahren damit lebensgefährlich sei. für anfänger sind sowohl LRS als auch die Bremsen ausreichend...


----------



## domifizzle (31. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Huber Buchsen eingebaut und Dämpfer gedreht - Hinterbau spricht besser an, man kommt besser zum Einstellen an den Dämper  dran und sieht beser aus



hab einen S-Rahmen und MUSS den Dämpfer auch drehen... Einstellen dauert mir einfach zu lange! Auf was muss ich achten und was sollte ich auch keine Fall machen?


----------



## thenewone (31. Januar 2013)

Moin. Mal was ganz anderes, welche Griffe fahrt Ihr an Eurem persönlichen Torque EX? Ich habe die "Specialized Enduro XL" in schwarz nachgerüstet, weil mir die standardmäßig verbauten einen zu kleinen Umfang hatten. Ist wohl Geschmackssache, interessieren würde es mich trotzdem.


----------



## bike_dude (31. Januar 2013)

ich fahre spank lock on griffe, mir passen die.


----------



## fabeltierkater (31. Januar 2013)

Go4bike schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen mit guten LaufrÃ¤dern?



Ich wÃ¼rde dir Spank Felgen (entweder die Subrosa fÃ¼r eher Enduro oder die Spike fÃ¼r Freeride) empfehlen, dazu dann Hope Pro II Naben, Standardspeichen (DT Swiss Comp, Sapim Race) und Alunippeln. Preislich kommst du da mit ungefÃ¤hr 430 â¬ hin (z.B. hier)
Wenn es leichter werden soll, kannst du z.B. die DT Swiss 240s Naben oder andere Speichen (z.B. Sapim CX-Ray) nehmen, dann wird das ganze aber schnell teuer. Ob sich das bei diesem Rad lohnt, musst du entscheiden.

Klar mag der verbaute LRS fÃ¼r viele ausreichen; wenn ich aber Ã¼ber dem Normgewicht liege und meine Fahrtechnik nicht wirklich sauber ist, hÃ¤tte ich kein Vertrauen in diesen Billig-LRS mit 24 Speichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (1. Februar 2013)

ale2812 schrieb:


> naja deinen beiträgen hier zufolge, hast du kaum erfahrung mit bikes, was mich darauf schließen lässt, dass du den LRS nicht direkt an limit bringst.
> 
> bikeparks wie winterberg bringen den LRS auch nicht wirklich an seine grenzen, son paar drops mit landung etc macht der doch locker mit.
> da man beim verkauf des LRS sowieso nur nen paar euro bekommt, würde ich ihn lieber erstmal fahren statt zu tauschen.
> ...


 
Endlich mal jemand der Tacheles redet


----------



## nsc (1. Februar 2013)

Bstein schrieb:


> Könnte jemand den Test über das Gapstar kurz zusammenfassen, wenn er ihn besitzt ?



Alles krieg ich aber nicht mehr zusammen, kann gerne heute Abend nochmal nachschauen:

Gelobt wurden das verspielte Handling und die top Ausstattung (vor allem die Federelemente). Auch die Bergaufperformance wurde gelobt. Bemängelt wurde der Hinterbau mit Double Barrel Air, da dieser etwas zu sehr im mittleren Federwegsbereich durchgerauscht ist und laut Testern nicht so ganz zur Lyrik passt.

Gewonnen hat das Cube Hanzz Pro.


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Änderungen zum Auslieferungszustand:
> 
> Felgenaufkleber entfernt - Rad wirkt ruhiger finde ich.
> 
> ...


 

Meine Meinung:

Um Welten besser...gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!

Beste Grüße

P.S. Sattel ist gestern zur Post gegangen...


----------



## jonalisa (1. Februar 2013)

@rmfausi: Dein Rad sieht echt toll aus, auch wenn ich im Normalfall aus dem anderen Mailänder Lager bin, weshalb ich auch das schwarzblaue Vertride habe 

Das mit den Laufrädern und den Bremsen verstehe ich auch nicht. Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, glaube ich, dass die wenigsten die verbauten Teile wirklich ans Limit bringen.
Es werden Teile nachgerüstet, die hier im Forum immer wieder hochgepriesen werden ohne sie zu kennen.
Bei Laufrädern kann ich es ja noch verstehen, weil die größtenteils objektiv zu bewerten sind.
Bei Bremsen hat doch jeder einen anderen Geschmack, so stehe ich persönlich auf die Anker von Formula (teilweise klingeln sie auch bei mir und entlüften muss ich sie auch). Hier werden Bremsen einfach gegen die Seriensieger von Shimano getauscht, aus welchen Gründen auch immer (Testsiege, subjektive Meinung anderer User...), ohne jemals die original verbauten gefahren zu sein.
Ich finde, dass es sich bei fast allen aktuellen Bremsen um Hightech-Produkte handelt, die alle zuverlässig ihren Dienst tun.
Habe früher auch die T1 mit 203er Scheiben zum Glühen gebracht, mittlerweilen mit der richtigen Bremstechnik reicht mir für die gleiche Strecke die R1 mit 180er Rotor.


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. Februar 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass es sich bei fast allen aktuellen Bremsen um Hightech-Produkte handelt, die alle zuverlässig ihren Dienst tun.
> Habe früher auch die T1 mit 203er Scheiben zum Glühen gebracht, mittlerweilen mit der richtigen Bremstechnik reicht mir für die gleiche Strecke die R1 mit 180er Rotor.


 
Ich emfinde das quarkige teigige kaugummihafte Bremsgefühl der Elixir 5, dass genau das Gegenteil, der auch bei mir manchmal klingelnden Formula R1 bzw. schweigenden Bissigkeit der Saint ist, als eine Gefahr für mein Genuss beim Biken.

Die Saint ist, was Dosierbarkeit, Bremskraft und Einstellbarkeit angeht, so ziemlich das was ich "nah am Optimum" nennen würde.

Beste Grüße


----------



## stromb6 (1. Februar 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> @rmfausi: Dein Rad sieht echt toll aus, auch wenn ich im Normalfall aus dem anderen Mailänder Lager bin, weshalb ich auch das schwarzblaue Vertride habe
> 
> Das mit den Laufrädern und den Bremsen verstehe ich auch nicht. Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, glaube ich, dass die wenigsten die verbauten Teile wirklich ans Limit bringen.
> Es werden Teile nachgerüstet, die hier im Forum immer wieder hochgepriesen werden ohne sie zu kennen.
> ...



Also nochmal zu den Laufrädern. Wir haben lediglich Vorschläge gepostet, weil einige nach Laufradvorschlägen gefragt haben. 

Die Bremsen hingegen kann ich definitiv beurteilen da ich hier schon quer durch die Bank alle Marken gefahren bin. Die Avid 5 hatte ich am Demo 8 ausgeliefert bekommen und die reichen bei 90kg absolut nicht. Der Druckpunkt wandert ständig und die Bremspower im vergleich zu einer XT, Zee oder Saint ist ein Witz. hab die Dinger nach dem ersten Tag im Bikepark entsorgt!
Ich hatte im Vorjahr am Strive und Vertride die Formula Oval und hab diese im Herbst durch Shimano XT Bremsen ersetzt. Die XT ist besser dosierbar,  kühlt besser und läuft ohne zu klingeln und ohne zu schleifen. Von der Bremspower her war für mich kein Unterschied zwischen XT und Oval feststellbar.  
Die Formula hatte leider das Problem, dass der Abstand der Bremsbeläge zur Scheibe zu gering war. Das hat Formula ja auch zugegeben und für das Jahr 2013 Besserung versprochen.
Vom Entlüften von Formula oder Avid Bremsen möchte ich erst gar nicht anfangen. Für mich war Shimano die logische Wahl, da günstig, super Bremsleistung, hitzebeständig und in 5 Min entlüftet.

Wäre mal ne nette Idee Bikes die mit Shimano Schaltgriffen ausgeliefert werden auch mit Shimano Bremsen zu versehen. Würde ein sauberes Cockpit ergeben.


----------



## thenewone (1. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Wäre mal ne nette Idee Bikes die mit Shimano Schaltgriffen ausgeliefert werden auch mit Shimano Bremsen zu versehen. Würde ein sauberes Cockpit ergeben.



 Herrlich! Hab ich so noch gar nicht gesehen. Könnte man mal anregen. 

Zum Thema Bremsen muss ich sagen, dass sich ne ne Avid X0 Trail ab 85kg aufwärts schon ganz gut macht im Vergleich zu ner Elixir 5. In Bezug auf die Verzögerungsleistung, selbst wenn man grade mal nicht im Bikepark unterwegs ist, liegen da bei dem genannten Fahrergewicht aus meiner Sicht Welten dazwischen.  Shimano, Zee oder Saint konnte ich leider noch nie fahren - somit kann ich leider keine Referenz geben.


----------



## Niklas0 (1. Februar 2013)

Jetzt wird's hier im Thread spannend.


----------



## niki_ta (1. Februar 2013)

Bin mal auf Eure Meinungen gespannt, die nächsten Bilder gibts dann von draußen, versprochen.

Gruß rmfausi[/quote]
  @rmfausi: schönes Rad. hab das Alpinist in schwarz, aber bin mir gar nicht mehr ganz sicher ob das Gapstar nciht die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre. Wegen dem Fahrwerk. ich finds aber trotzdem zieeeemlich geil.
  @alpinistbesitzer und foxfahrer: bei canyon steht, dass sich bei dem Dämpfer DHX 5 auch die Druckstufe verstellen lässt, ich find aber nichts. die fox-hilfe passt auch nicht recht, da es sich um ein factory-teil handelt.
Wie funktioniert das Ding?

gibts überhaupt noch irgend jemanden, der Fox-Fahrwerke fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (1. Februar 2013)

@all
Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Meinung. Mir gefällts auch so am Besten. 

Am Sonntag steht meine Jungfernfahrt damit an, werde dann davon berichten.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## greg12 (1. Februar 2013)

niki_ta schrieb:


> Bin mal auf Eure Meinungen gespannt, die nächsten Bilder gibts dann von draußen, versprochen.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


   @rmfausi: schönes Rad. hab das Alpinist in schwarz, aber bin mir gar nicht mehr ganz sicher ob das Gapstar nciht die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre. Wegen dem Fahrwerk. ich finds aber trotzdem zieeeemlich geil.
   @alpinistbesitzer und foxfahrer: bei canyon steht, dass sich bei dem Dämpfer DHX 5 auch die Druckstufe verstellen lässt, ich find aber nichts. die fox-hilfe passt auch nicht recht, da es sich um ein factory-teil handelt.
Wie funktioniert das Ding?

gibts überhaupt noch irgend jemanden, der Fox-Fahrwerke fährt?[/QUOTE]

Der Dhx Air hat keine einstellbare lsc. Kannst bei Fox nachlesen. Generell wird der Dämpfer überbewertet. Die Funktion ist in den meisten Rahmen eher bescheiden. Da gibt's definitiv bessere...


----------



## un1e4shed (1. Februar 2013)

greg12 schrieb:


> Der Dhx Air hat keine einstellbare lsc. Kannst bei Fox nachlesen.  Generell wird der Dämpfer überbewertet. Die Funktion ist in den meisten  Rahmen eher bescheiden. Da gibt's definitiv bessere...




Also wenn ich mich täusche, dann ist die Propedal Funktion nichts anderes als die Druckstufe zuzudrehen.
Demnach könnte man schon sagen dass die Druckstufe verstellbar ist....

Ich bitte um Korrektur, falls ich mich irre...


----------



## JulianM. (1. Februar 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich täusche, dann ist die Propedal Funktion nichts anderes als die Druckstufe zuzudrehen.
> Demnach könnte man schon sagen dass die Druckstufe verstellbar ist....
> 
> Ich bitte um Korrektur, falls ich mich irre...



 ganz richtig!


----------



## Krustenking (1. Februar 2013)

Ich verstehe das hier aber anders:

*BoostValve einstellen*

An Fox RP2, RP23, DHX 4.0 und  *DHX Air 5.0* Dämpfern gibt es die *BoostValve Funktion*.  Das ist eine  dynamische Dämpfung abhängig davon, wie weit der Dämpfer eingefedert  ist. *Je weiter der Dämpfer einfedert, desto mehr Druckstufe wird dem  Schlag entgegengesetzt.* Leichte Schläge werden mit weniger Druck  gedämpft, harte Schläge mit höherem Druck. Diese Funktion ist auch bei  eingeschaltetem ProPedal aktiv  und dient auch als Durchschlagschutz.
*Die  BoostValve- Funktion wird über den Luftdruck im Körper des Dämpfers  oder des Piggy-Back geregelt*. Ein härteres Fahrverhalten kann über einen  höheren Luftdruck, ein weicheres über einen niedrigeren Luftdruck  erreicht werden. Beim DHX 4.0 und DHX 5.0 kannst Du mithilfe einer  Dämpferpumpe den Luftdruck für das BoostValve einstellen. Hinten am  Piggy-Back befindet sich ein Ventil. Dort kannst Du den BoostValve  Luftdruck mithilfe einer Dämpfer- und Gabelpumpe regulieren.


Quelle

Das würde doch dann einer Einstellbaren Druckstufe entsprechen...


----------



## lubbenz (1. Februar 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Alles krieg ich aber nicht mehr zusammen, kann gerne heute Abend nochmal nachschauen:
> 
> Gelobt wurden das verspielte Handling und die top Ausstattung (vor allem die Federelemente). Auch die Bergaufperformance wurde gelobt. Bemängelt wurde der Hinterbau mit Double Barrel Air, da dieser etwas zu sehr im mittleren Federwegsbereich durchgerauscht ist und laut Testern nicht so ganz zur Lyrik passt.
> 
> Gewonnen hat das Cube Hanzz Pro.



Wenn du einen Scanner besitzt und den Test hochladen könntest wäre das der Wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (1. Februar 2013)

Es gibt mittlerweile Smartphones die sollen ganz passable Fotos machen und da hat man eher eins daheim als einen Scanner ;-)


----------



## jonalisa (1. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Wäre mal ne nette Idee Bikes die mit Shimano Schaltgriffen ausgeliefert werden auch mit Shimano Bremsen zu versehen. Würde ein sauberes Cockpit ergeben.


 
Da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu.

Der Rest ist fuer mich, wie bereits geschrieben, Geschmackssache. Finde Shimano Stopper auch super, bevorzuge persoenlich aber die Formulas in Kombination mit den Sram Triggern und Mixmaster-Schelle.

Die Druckstufe ist sowohl ueber Propedal, Druck im Piggy als auch ueber das Volumen des Ausgleichsbehaelters beeinflussbar. Je hoeher der Druck umso staerker wirkt auch das Pro Pedal. Die beiden lassen sich leider nicht vollkommen unabhaengig voneinander einstellen.
Einfach ein bisschen rumprobieren, dann findest du sicher eine zufriedenstellende Loesung. Der DHX hat sicher seine Schwaechen, wird aber hier im Forum generell gerne runtergemacht. Also nicht unterkriegen lassen und Spass mit deinem Boliden haben.


----------



## un1e4shed (1. Februar 2013)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das hier aber anders:
> 
> *BoostValve einstellen*
> 
> ...



BoostValve ist nur n Durchschlagschutz.... Damit erhöhste nur die Progression am Ende des Federwegs.


----------



## jonalisa (1. Februar 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> BoostValve ist nur n Durchschlagschutz.... Damit erhöhste nur die Progression am Ende des Federwegs.


 
Generell hast du Recht, aber die Einstellungen an einem Bike sind seltenst isoliert zu betrachten.


----------



## JulianM. (1. Februar 2013)

bei der boost valve funktion schraubst du die schraube am piggyback rein und hast somit eine größere/kleine luftkammer zur Verfügung --> erhöhte oder verkleinerte endprogression, druck im piggyback wirkt sich auf das komplette fahrwerk aus (straff oder eher lasch), druckstufe sehe ich als die pro pedal funktion an, die an manchen dämpfern auch noch durch verschiedene stufen geregelt werden kann...


----------



## Micha382 (1. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Felgenaufkleber entfernt - Rad wirkt ruhiger finde ich.



Wie hast du denn die Aufkleber entfernt - mit einem Fön?
Bin auch am überlegen ob ich die an meinem blauen Strive weg mache, bin mir aber noch unschlüssig ob's dann nicht zu viel Blau wird, wobei ich die cleane Felge bei dir echt schön finde.


----------



## rmfausi (1. Februar 2013)

Ja, mit dem Fön, manche konnte ich auch so abziehen.
Mir waren die Aufkleber schon auf dem Bild von Canyon zu viel. Nach dem entfernen der erste Gedanke war, geil. Normalerweise stehe ich eher auf schwarze Sachen, aber die roten Felgen passen jetzt richtig gut zu den restlichen roten Teilen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## iQue82 (1. Februar 2013)

nsc schrieb:


> Alles krieg ich aber nicht mehr zusammen, kann gerne heute Abend nochmal nachschauen:
> 
> Gelobt wurden das verspielte Handling und die top Ausstattung (vor allem die Federelemente). Auch die Bergaufperformance wurde gelobt. Bemängelt wurde der Hinterbau mit Double Barrel Air, da dieser etwas zu sehr im mittleren Federwegsbereich durchgerauscht ist und laut Testern nicht so ganz zur Lyrik passt.
> 
> Gewonnen hat das Cube Hanzz Pro.



Faszinierend ist dass genau 9 Seiten vorher der CCDB im "Dauertest" war (_mit Torque Gapstar bebildert_)und dort genau dieser mittlere Federweg gelobt wurde.

Zitat CCDB Test: "Gelassen bei großen Hits, extrem feinfühlig bei kleinen Wuzelteppichen und mit einem super zu nutzendem mittleren Federwegsbereich, habe ich nie einen Moment erlebt, bei dem der Dämpfer nicht alles unter Kontrolle hatte."

Der Test ist also wie jeder Test extrem subjektiv.

 @lubbenz: ich mache morgen früh mal einen Scan und schicke dir ne PN


----------



## rmfausi (1. Februar 2013)

Er hatte den Dämpfer in (s)einer Orangenkiste (Eingelenker) eingebaut! Das Foto ist vom Gapstar, richtig.
Die Orangenkiste war wohl zu hässlich um ein Foto davon zu machen. 

Gruß rmfausi

PS: Ja, ich mag keine Orange Fullys.


----------



## bi_69 (1. Februar 2013)

iQue82 schrieb:


> Faszinierend ist dass genau 9 Seiten vorher der CCDB im "Dauertest" war (_mit Torque Gapstar bebildert_)und dort genau dieser mittlere Federweg gelobt wurde.
> 
> Zitat CCDB Test: "Gelassen bei großen Hits, extrem feinfühlig bei kleinen Wuzelteppichen und mit einem super zu nutzendem mittleren Federwegsbereich, habe ich nie einen Moment erlebt, bei dem der Dämpfer nicht alles unter Kontrolle hatte."
> 
> ...



@ iQue82: Könntest Du den Test/Scan nicht für alle zugänglich hier posten? Hätte auch großes Interesse daran! Wäre super, danke vorab! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Go4bike (1. Februar 2013)

Ja ich auch


----------



## iQue82 (2. Februar 2013)

Ich schau mal, was sich machen lässt. Ich möchte natürlich nicht die Autoren um ihr wohlverdientes Geld bringen und das Copyright missachten . . . aber vielleicht rutscht mir ja der Link zur privaten Digitalisierung bei Dropbox raus.


----------



## bi_69 (2. Februar 2013)

iQue82 schrieb:


> Ich schau mal, was sich machen lässt. Ich möchte natürlich nicht die Autoren um ihr wohlverdientes Geld bringen und das Copyright missachten . . . aber vielleicht rutscht mir ja der Link zur privaten Digitalisierung bei Dropbox raus.


 @iQue82: Nein, das möchte(n) ich (bzw. wir hier) natürlich auch nicht. Weiß nur nicht, wo es das Mag bei mir in der Nähe zu kaufen gibt... gerade weil die Meinungen über den CCDA so auseinander gehen, auch in Kombo mit der Lyrik und das Torque ja sonst ziemlich gute Kritiken hat. 

Perfekt abstimmen und tunen ist eh jedem selbst überlassen, aber ich glaube man hat schon mal ne ganz gute Basis 

Also wie gesagt, ein versehentliches Dropbox-Missgeschick o.ä. würde Dir hier wahrscheinlich kaum jemand übel nehmen... 

ride on,

bi_69


----------



## Marcy666 (2. Februar 2013)

Moin,

habe ich gerade auf der Canyon-Hompage entdeckt, bin mal so frei es zu kopieren:



*Torque EX Gapstar im World of MTB Test
World of MTB 02/13*


Hochwertige und durchdachte Rahmenkonstruktion
Hohe Agilität und Wendigkeit
Überdurchschnittliche gute Ausstattung
Unter dem Motto "Parkerlaubnis" testete das World auf MTB Magazin sieben Freerider im Bikeparkeinsatz. 
Auch das Torque EX Gapstar stellte sich dieser Tortur und wusste zu überzeugen.

"Das Canyon Gapstar ist das günstigste Modell der Torque-EX-Reihe - das merkt man ihm aber nicht an.
Der hochwertige Rahmen überzeugt durch gute Verarbeitung und eine durchdachte Konstruktion. 
Die Anbauteile sind für ein Rad dieser Preisklasse absolut überdurchschnittlich. 

Da wäre zum Beispiel der Cane-Creek-Double-Barrel-Air-Dämpfer, der dem antriebsneutralen und effektiven Hinterbau eine Vielzahl an Einstelloptionen verleiht. 
Die Sun-Ringle-Charger-Laufräder sehen nicht nur gut aus, sie rollen in Kombination mit dem Maxxis-Reifenmix auch hervorragend. 
Die Avid-Elixir-5-Bremsen funktionieren genauso zuverlässig wie die Sram-X9-Schaltungskomponenten. 

Auf dem Trail zeigt das Canyon sofort, wie agil und wendig es ist, es lässt sich absolut leichtfüßig von einem Turn in den nächsten werfen. 
Mit knapp mehr als 15 Kilo Gewicht lässt es sich zudem gut pedalieren und klettert exzellent. 

Als Vollblut Freerider ist das Gapstar nicht zu beschreiben, so weist es einige auch Enduro typische Merkmale auf 
und ist somit vielmehr als Allzweckwaffe für all diejenigen zu beschreiben, die es schnell bergab mögen."

*FAZIT:* Ein gutes Enduro mit Bikeparkeignung und sehr individuell einstellbarem Fahrwerk.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Februar 2013)

Klingt gut, bin gespannt auf die Meinungen der Besitzer nachdem sie es gefahren haben.


----------



## rmfausi (2. Februar 2013)

Man sollte aber den Test im ganzen Zusammenhang sehen und lesen. Es wurden sieben Freerider im Bikeparkeinsatz getestet. Darum fällt die Freeride Wertung wohl etwas schlechter aus, es ist und bleibt ein Enduro.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Marcy666 (2. Februar 2013)

... würde ja auch gerne den ganzen Test lesen, doch leider kann ich die Zeitschrift nirgendwo bei uns am Kiosk finden


----------



## rmfausi (2. Februar 2013)

Das hatte ich auch nicht wegen Dir geschrieben sondern als allgemeine Info. Sorry, wenn es so rüber gekommen ist.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## iQue82 (2. Februar 2013)

Hier einmal der Auszug zum Gapstar vorab. (Handyscan, aber gut lesbar)

Auszug Gapstar

Kompletter Test wird nachgereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (2. Februar 2013)

"Aufgrund des Luftmediums kann das Heck nicht ganz mit der Performance der ebenfalls einstellbaren Lyrik-Gabel mithalten"

Ist die Lyrik doch ne Coil?


----------



## iQue82 (2. Februar 2013)

Nope, die Lyric ist Air.
Geht eher darum, dass der Test für Freerider ist und der Tester scheinbar subjektiv Coils bevorzugt. Im ganzen Test waren 5 Bikes mit Coil und nur 2 mit Air. Und BEIDE Airs (Canyon und Lapierre) wurden als "eher Enduro" eingestuft


----------



## bi_69 (2. Februar 2013)

iQue82 schrieb:


> Hier einmal der Auszug zum Gapstar vorab. (Handyscan, aber gut lesbar)
> 
> Auszug Gapstar
> 
> Kompletter Test wird nachgereicht.




@ marcy666 & iQue82: Besten Dank! also fahrwerksmäßig (LRS & Bremsen hatten wir ja schon  ) kann man mit Stahlfedern wohl nen nen echten Bikepark-Wolf draus machen (wenn man denn will und sich kein FRX gekauft hat), notfalls geht sonst aber auch noch ein abfahrtsorientierter Alpencross! Das bestätigt meinen subjektiven Eindruck... auch wenn die Sensibilität nicht ganz an mein Stahlfeder-Slayer von 2001 ran reicht  (Z1+Van) 

cheers


----------



## niki_ta (2. Februar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> bei der boost valve funktion schraubst du die schraube am piggyback rein und hast somit eine größere/kleine luftkammer zur Verfügung --> erhöhte oder verkleinerte endprogression, druck im piggyback wirkt sich auf das komplette fahrwerk aus (straff oder eher lasch), druckstufe sehe ich als die pro pedal funktion an, die an manchen dämpfern auch noch durch verschiedene stufen geregelt werden kann...


 
vielen dank an alle fox-dämfer-antworter
hilft auf alle fälle mal weiter.

den bravoartikel kann man auch gut lesen


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. Februar 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Gapstar in dem Test von Freeridern deplatziert. Hier gehört das FRX in die Testphalanx. Das Gapstar ist ganz klar als Enduro auch für die härtere Gangart konzeptioniert. Das sieht man u.a. an der Geo, an den Fahrwerkskomponenten und der Platzierung im Produktportfolio von Canyon. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## ale2812 (2. Februar 2013)

aha und in jedem test mit echten enduro bikes, würde das canyon schlecht abschneiden, weil klettereigenschaften aufgrund der verbauten bergab-orientierten federelemente im vgl sehr schlecht sein sollten.
wenn das gapstar kein freerider ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht. freeride impliziert ja auch, dass das bike noch halbwegs effizient bergauf zu fahren ist und nicht einfach nur ein DH bike mit 180er gabel ist. aber die meinungsunterschiede liegen hier eindeutig in der definition eines freeriders...

die tester der WoMTB können wohl nicht fahren, ansonsten hätten sie den zerbrechlichen LRS und die nicht vorhandene bremswirkung angesprochen^^

und thx für den upload der ersten seite  des tests!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nieke (2. Februar 2013)

Das Gapstar: die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Was es ist, ist mir egal. Hauptsache es knallt gut. Und das werde ich gleich rausfinden. Schei*** auf Regen, gleich gehts ab auf den Berg


----------



## rmfausi (2. Februar 2013)

Nieke schrieb:


> Das Gapstar: die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Was es ist, ist mir egal. Hauptsache es knallt gut. Und das werde ich gleich rausfinden. Schei*** auf Regen, gleich gehts ab auf den Berg




So siehts aus.  Ich bin morgen dran, heute noch mit dem Hardtail unterwegs zum die Spur für morgen ziehen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## mondo-mania (2. Februar 2013)

> Moin. Mal was ganz anderes, welche Griffe fahrt Ihr an Eurem  persönlichen Torque EX? Ich habe die "Specialized Enduro XL" in schwarz  nachgerüstet, weil mir die standardmäßig verbauten einen zu kleinen  Umfang hatten. Ist wohl Geschmackssache, interessieren würde es mich  trotzdem.



Im Moment noch die ODI Ruffian, aber ich werde mir bei Zeiten mal die ODI Rouge kaufen. Sind dicker und weicher. Sollen richtig geil sein.

Gruß


----------



## JulianM. (2. Februar 2013)

kann ich bestätigen, hab sie seit gestern und ich bekomm s rad nicht mehr von der hand so pappig sind sie


----------



## iQue82 (2. Februar 2013)

Und hier ist noch der Rest vom Test

Viel Spaß und dran denken: Auch Tests sind Subjektiv und es mach keinen Sinn sich über deren "Meinungen" aufzuregen.


----------



## lubbenz (2. Februar 2013)

iQue82 schrieb:


> Und hier ist noch der Rest vom Test
> 
> Viel Spaß und dran denken: Auch Tests sind Subjektiv und es mach keinen Sinn sich über deren "Meinungen" aufzuregen.



Danke!


----------



## Ride.manic (2. Februar 2013)

Elixir eins leistet gute Arbeit. Has trinken die bevor die arbeiten? Oo


----------



## Marcy666 (2. Februar 2013)

@ iQue82

Mercy


----------



## ale2812 (2. Februar 2013)

mal ganz im ernst, selten so einen schlechten "test" gelesen. alle bikes sind total super, alle schlechten komponenten (bis auf ein wenig kritik an den reifen) sind auch total supi. die super kurzen artikel beschreiben zu 75% die parts und die fahreindrücke könnten auch von politikern oder diplomaten verfasst worden sein. einziges manko ist die zu hohe front an zwei, drei räder. aha. wenn ich schon in der einleitung lese, dass ihre freerider definition wendige bikes für shuttle oder lift-einsatz sind...da hätten sie auch ein demo testen können!
dass ein ghost northshore quasi bergauf garnicht zu gebrauchen ist, ist kein rießiger nachteil?! der super schlechte Fox Van quasi ohne druckstufen und nur mit rebound einstellung wird gelobt? da bekommt man ja hier im forum bessere eindrücke und das soll schon was heißen


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Februar 2013)

Das ein Dämpfer weniger Einstellmöglichkeiten hat, heißt direkt das er schlecht ist?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (2. Februar 2013)

Was ist bei euren Gapstars eingentlich für ein Hinterreifen drauf? Bei mir ist es ein Highroller II 2.4 EXO. In der Ausstattungsliste von Canyon ist ein Ardent 2.4 angegeben. Hat jemand vielleicht einen Ardent geliefert bekommen oder haben alle einen Highroller II bekommen? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. Februar 2013)

Highroller hinten, Minion DHF vorne...


----------



## Jason13 (2. Februar 2013)

High roller und minion  
Aber jetz muddy Mary und fat Albert


----------



## stromb6 (2. Februar 2013)

ale2812 schrieb:


> mal ganz im ernst, selten so einen schlechten "test" gelesen. alle bikes sind total super, alle schlechten komponenten (bis auf ein wenig kritik an den reifen) sind auch total supi. die super kurzen artikel beschreiben zu 75% die parts und die fahreindrücke könnten auch von politikern oder diplomaten verfasst worden sein. einziges manko ist die zu hohe front an zwei, drei räder. aha. wenn ich schon in der einleitung lese, dass ihre freerider definition wendige bikes für shuttle oder lift-einsatz sind...da hätten sie auch ein demo testen können!
> dass ein ghost northshore quasi bergauf garnicht zu gebrauchen ist, ist kein rießiger nachteil?! der super schlechte Fox Van quasi ohne druckstufen und nur mit rebound einstellung wird gelobt? da bekommt man ja hier im forum bessere eindrücke und das soll schon was heißen



Ich halte den Test auch für Schwachsinn. Es ist oft wirklich seltsam was manche Tests unter einem Freerider verstehen. Ich will jedenfalls einen großen Teil meines Uphills fahren können und nur die letzten Höhenmeter bis zum Gipfelkreuz tragen müssen und nicht vom Tal weg bis auf 2500Hm schieben müssen. Für mich bedeutet Freeride dort zu fahren wo ich sonst nur auf Leute mit Bergschuhen treffe.

Übrigens das Demo 8 hat zwei Jahre hintereinander in der Billigausführung mit einem Fox Van sämtliche DH Tests gewonnen. Viele können ihre Federung nicht richtig einstellen, da hilft es dir dann auch nicht wirklich weiter, wenn du noch mehr zum Einstellen hast. Für die meisten Fahrer ist ein Van, Vivid oder Kage vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Februar 2013)

Der Van hat doch auch im FRX immer gute Kritiken bekommen, oder nicht?


----------



## Johni (3. Februar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Mal wieder richtig toll, wie letztes mal...
> Ich hab "etwas" Grat im sattelrohr...


Dank deines Tipps hab ich gestern gleich bei der Abholung die Sattelstütze kontrolliert: diese war sehr schwergängig. Das wurde dann auch gleich in der Werkstatt korrigiert. Leider nicht vollständig, hab dann zuhause gemerkt, dass die Sattelstütze immer noch ordentlich zerkratzt wird. 

Leider ist mir auch der schwergänge SAG Monitor nicht aufgefallen. Dieser konnte ohne Gewalt nicht zurückgestellt werden. Die linke Kappe mit der Lagerschale saß leicht schief. 
Hab diese jetzt demontiert, aber die rechte bekomme ich nicht ab. Rausdrück durch auf die Schraube von der anderen Seite klopfen klappt nicht. Hat jemand ne Explosionszeichnung, oder ein Tipp? 
Gruß John


----------



## Johni (3. Februar 2013)

Hab das Lager rausbekommen und die Ursache gefunden. Die Schwinge ist verspannt / schief? und drückt den Rocker mit hoher Kraft links gegen den SAG Monitor. Einmal demontiert lässt sich sich der Rocker nur mit großen Kraftaufwand wieder montieren. 
=> zurück nach Koblenz damit....


----------



## Jason13 (3. Februar 2013)

Johni schrieb:


> Dank deines Tipps hab ich gestern gleich bei der Abholung die Sattelstütze kontrolliert: diese war sehr schwergängig. Das wurde dann auch gleich in der Werkstatt korrigiert. Leider nicht vollständig, hab dann zuhause gemerkt, dass die Sattelstütze immer noch ordentlich zerkratzt wird.


Also, ich hab Ne neue Sattelstütze bekommen  und den Grad habe ich einfach weggeschliffen mit nem besenstiel der mit 180er Schleifpapier umwickelt war


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> High roller und minion
> Aber jetz muddy Mary und fat Albert



Wieso haste denn diese gute Kombi runter??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (3. Februar 2013)

Die Maxxis Reifenkombi ist super für trockene Bedingungen. Ich fahr die Kombi am Downhiller bei trockenen Verhältnissen. Im Winter ist sie nicht wirklich empfehlenswert.
Ich fahr im Winter Mary(Vert)/Mary(Trail) oder eben den Icy Spiker wenn ich irgendwo ne Schipiste runterheizen will.


----------



## -SaM- (3. Februar 2013)

Hi hab eine Frage an alle die eine Bremsscheibe mit Aluspider auf ihrem Torque fahren. 
Wie viel Platz habt ihr zwischen Bremsscheibe mit Aluspider und der Hinterrad Bremsaufnahme ?

Ride on


----------



## Jason13 (3. Februar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wieso haste denn diese gute Kombi runter??



Weil die die Schwalbe Kombi noch hatte und erst runter rocken will


----------



## Jason13 (3. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Die Maxxis Reifenkombi ist super für trockene Bedingungen. Ich fahr die Kombi am Downhiller bei trockenen Verhältnissen. Im Winter ist sie nicht wirklich empfehlenswert.
> Ich fahr im Winter Mary(Vert)/Mary(Trail) oder eben den Icy Spiker wenn ich irgendwo ne Schipiste runterheizen will.



Welchen Sinn hat denn ein vert star im Winter, der verliert doch mega an grip und die Stollen reißen ab... Oder nich?


----------



## rmfausi (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo an alle,
ich komme gerade von meiner Jungfernfahrt mit dem Torque. 

Kurze Version: sau geil!

Lange Version: Bin meine Standardhometrail Tour gefahren 37/700.
Wie bekannt hat der Highroller II einen etwas höheren Rollwiederstand den man auch merkt
auf der Straße und Radwegen. Auf Schotter bergauf relativiert sich das wieder und man
kommt gut voran. Ich habe den Dämpfer mit den Vorschlägen (Base Tuning)  von CC am Torque EX 
bei 24mm SAG eingestellt. Die LSD habe ich unterwegs um einen Klick erhöht.
Das noch vorhandene wippen ist aber für mein Empfinden ok. Es ist auch besser etwas runder zu treten.
Ich habe auf der Tour auch 2 Rampen drin,
man kann alles im Sitzen fahren das Vorderrad steigt kaum bis garnicht. Das Rad klettert gut.
Bergab liegt der Hinterbau satt am Boden. Das Rad läuft auch recht spurstabil geradeaus. 
Unterwegs habe ich auch lose Schotterpassagen, ist alles gut/stressfrei zu fahren.
Kicker, Stufen und Treppen sind eine Freude mit dem Torque zu fahren. An den CCDBAir Einstellungen
habe ich erstmal nichts verändert, die Federwegausnutzung ist für die Verhältnisse heute schon recht gut.
Der Lyrik habe ich zweit Klicks in der LSD reingedreht, fands angenehmer so zu fahren.

Fazit von mir: Das Gapstar ist ein tolles Rad, ich denke wenn die Eingewöhnungszeit rum ist werden wir
zusammen viel Spass haben.  Das Torque ist mein erstes Rad mit soviel Federweg und hat mich heute
schon zweimal von einem Sturz gerettet.
EDIT: Die Laufräder sind auch noch ganz und die Bremsen machen ihren Dienst ganz gut. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Niklas0 (3. Februar 2013)

Danke! Hab heut auch mal ein kleines Türchen gemacht. Nur 17km  Mein hardtail ist auf den wurzelpassagen schon ziemlich rumgehüpft! Freue mich schon wenn das vorbei ist! Zwei fragen hätte ich noch: 1. Bei den Nerve Fahrern unter uns sehr ich häufiger dass bei kleinen Abfahrten auf waldautobahnen die Gabel ziemlich tief drinne ist. Bergauf ist das wieder weg! Ist das beim torque genauso? Wenn ja kann man das irgendwie entfernen bzw dieses Problem lösen! Oder ist das völlig normal? 2. wie ist der Sattel? Gemütlich oder muss man alle 800m aufstehen um seinen Allerwertesten wenigstens ne kurze Pause zu gönnen? Wäre echt cool wenn du mit da weiterhilfst!! 

Ride on & schonmal danke im vorraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (3. Februar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat denn ein vert star im Winter, der verliert doch mega an grip und die Stollen reißen ab... Oder nich?



Also der Vertstar am Vorderrad ist bei -5 Grad noch immer weicher als ein Trailstar oder Black Chilli Reifen. Fahre auch Dirty Dans im Winter im Tiefschnee und die auch in Verstar Mischung und noch keiner meiner Reifen hat jemals auch nur einen einzigen Stollen verloren. Es ist schon richtig, dass die Mischung aufgrund der Temperatur etwas härter wird, dies ist aber auch bei allen anderen Gummimischungen der Fall. Sogar die Conti BlackChillis werden bei Minusgraden sehr hart.

Auf nassem Untergrund hat die Muddy Mary wesentlich mehr Halt als ein Minion oder Highroller. Ich hab schon selbst die Kombi Minion42a/Minion60a im Winter getestet, hat aber für mich auf Schnee und Eis zu wenig Grip. 
Canyon liefert die Reifen ja nicht für den Winterbetrieb sondern für den Sommer und da ist die Kombi Minion/Highroller top!!!


----------



## rmfausi (3. Februar 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Danke! Hab heut auch mal ein kleines Türchen gemacht. Nur 17km  Mein hardtail ist auf den wurzelpassagen schon ziemlich rumgehüpft! Freue mich schon wenn das vorbei ist! Zwei fragen hätte ich noch: 1. Bei den Nerve Fahrern unter uns sehr ich häufiger dass bei kleinen Abfahrten auf waldautobahnen die Gabel ziemlich tief drinne ist. Bergauf ist das wieder weg! Ist das beim torque genauso? Wenn ja kann man das irgendwie entfernen bzw dieses Problem lösen! Oder ist das völlig normal? 2. wie ist der Sattel? Gemütlich oder muss man alle 800m aufstehen um seinen Allerwertesten wenigstens ne kurze Pause zu gönnen? Wäre echt cool wenn du mit da weiterhilfst!!
> 
> Ride on & schonmal danke im vorraus!



Hi Niklas0
Punkt 1: Öhm, kann ich nichts genaues dazu sagen, ist mir nichts negatives aufgefallen. Das hängt aber auch stark von der Sitzposition ab. Bei den Nerves ist der Oberkörper weiter vorne als beim Torque. Einsinken tut die Lyrik auch, ist aber noch im normalen Bereich denke ich. 

Punkt 2: Der Sattel macht keine Probleme ich habe einen SqLAB 611 drauf. Den orginalen machte ich für Bikeparkbesuche drauf.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (3. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Auf nassem Untergrund hat die Muddy Mary wesentlich mehr Halt als ein Minion oder Highroller.



Nasskaltgrip ist eher schlechter...habe ich gestern auch bemerkt. Hat sich angefühlt wie Hartplastikscheiben...

Vielleicht sollte ich mal über einen Zweit-LRS mit den verbleibenden Rims von der Auslieferung meines Gapstar nachdenken.

Komplett Muddy Mary für kalte nasse Tage wie diese??

Beste grüße


----------



## Niklas0 (3. Februar 2013)

Danke rmfausi ich denke das wird dann der nächste Drahtesel


----------



## speichenquaeler (3. Februar 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Danke rmfausi ich denke das wird dann der nächste Drahtesel



Ich glaube allerdings,dass es kein Gapstar in den Outlet schafft. Es scheint so als wäre das Gapstar das Torque, dass dieses Jahr die Cashcow ausmacht. 

Beeilung...bevor es zu spät ist...

Beste Grüße


----------



## dia-mandt (3. Februar 2013)

-SaM- schrieb:


> Hi hab eine Frage an alle die eine Bremsscheibe mit Aluspider auf ihrem Torque fahren.
> Wie viel Platz habt ihr zwischen Bremsscheibe mit Aluspider und der Hinterrad Bremsaufnahme ?
> 
> Ride on



Ich fahre hope scheiben am frx. Platz ist wenig, aber passt noch ohne schleifen! Keine spuren an der scheibe!


----------



## stromb6 (3. Februar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Nasskaltgrip ist eher schlechter...habe ich gestern auch bemerkt. Hat sich angefühlt wie Hartplastikscheiben...
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich mal über einen Zweit-LRS mit den verbleibenden Rims von der Auslieferung meines Gapstar nachdenken.
> 
> ...



Ja das sind so ziemlich die einzigen Verhältnisse für die die Mary wirklich gut ist. Fahr ab und zu auch noch Dirty Dans wenn viel Neuschnee liegt, aber die Dinger machen dich auf Asphalt fertig. Da glaubst du hättest einen Anhänger dabei


----------



## Niklas0 (3. Februar 2013)

@speichenquaeler ich muss leider noch bis Mai warten..  bis dahin sollte ich mein Geld zsm gespart habe. Warte jetzt schon seit 1 nem Jahr bzw spare. Da machen es die Lieferverzögerungen auch nicht mehr aus.


----------



## oldie-pilot (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo, hab heut das Trailflow angetestet - 38km/1000hm.
Da ich einen direkten Vergleich zu meinem 09er Toeque habe bin ich positiv überrascht was sich in 4 Jahren so getan hat.

Es liegt viel ruhigr auf den trails, Der Hinterbau arbeitet geschmeidiger, ich hab mich nochmals um einiges sicherer bergab gefühlt - und das obwohl ich schon mit dm 09er voll zufrieden war.
Mal sehen wie es sich dann im Park fährt...
Bergauf war ich skeptisch wegen den nun 170mm FW, aber auch hier wunderbar - da steigt bei mir nichts.
Die Sitzposition ist auch besser geworden, da musste ich nichts mehr am Sattel verstellen. Ich hatte das 09er schon in M, da musste ich den Sattel soweit wie möglich zurückschieben und saß doch noch ziemlich weit hinten - nun gut, mir die bergabperformance wichtiger, und die hat gestimmt. Jetzt kann ich auch endlich mit weit ausgezogener Sattelstütze gut angenehm fahren, das war beim 09er noch ein ganz anderes Gefühl...

Also ich bin zufrieden!

jetzt habe ich noch ein 09er Toeque für´n schmalen Taler abzugeben...


----------



## speichenquaeler (4. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1301346
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1301345
> 
> Änderungen zum Auslieferungszustand:
> ...


 
Kannst Du mir die Maße der Buchsen sagen...habe keinen Bock die auszumessen...da die Wahrscheinlichkeit ja relativ groß ist, dass sie auch bei mir passen, wenn sie es bei deinem tun...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Februar 2013)

8mm x 22,2mm


----------



## rmfausi (4. Februar 2013)

Bei fast allen Canyon Fullys ist das Buchsenmaß 22,2x8 es gibt nur 2 oder 3 Ausnahmen. Wenn du in dem Kontaktformular den CCDBAir angibst dann kommt alles richtig fertig zum Einbauen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## -SaM- (4. Februar 2013)

Wie viel ist wenig was würde noch zwischen Hopescheibe und Aufnahme passen ? Bei mir sind es nur ca. 0,1-0,2 mm Platz! Reicht das ?


----------



## longsome (4. Februar 2013)

hoi, hat jemand ne aktuelle anleitung zur Fox 36 TALAS RC2 FIT Factory gefunden?


----------



## Killabeez (4. Februar 2013)

Habe heut endlich mein Gapstar zusammengebaut und als ich den Dämpfer drehen wollte ist es passiert, die Schraube war so fest angezogen dass sie beim öffnen überdreht ist. Bevor ich sie aufbohre wollte ich fragen woher ich eine neue bekomme? Sind solche Schrauben bei den Huber Buchsen dabei?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## morch84 (4. Februar 2013)

Bei Canyon Anrufen und Bestellen...


----------



## JulianM. (4. Februar 2013)

wieso sie da auch so besch****** aludinger verbauen, ist mir auch fast passiert... kann man aber problemlos dort bestellen und kosten, fürs strive zumindest, um die 4 euro


----------



## stromb6 (4. Februar 2013)

Ja die musst leider bei Canyon bestellen. Die Drecksdinger darfst nicht mal schief anschauen, bestell dir lieber ein paar auf Vorrat.
Wär ja zu einfach wenn Canyon die Dinger aus Titan fertigen lassen würde, dann könnten sie kein Geschäft mehr mit den Ersatzschrauben machen!


----------



## mondo-mania (4. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Ja die musst leider bei Canyon bestellen. Die Drecksdinger darfst nicht mal schief anschauen, bestell dir lieber ein paar auf Vorrat.
> Wär ja zu einfach wenn Canyon die Dinger aus Titan fertigen lassen würde, dann könnten sie kein Geschäft mehr mit den Ersatzschrauben machen!



Ich glaub ja nicht gerade, dass die Gewinnspanne bei den Schraube sehr groß ist xD

Aber ich denke der Grund liegt eher im Gewicht. Auch wenns nur paar Gramm sind. Aber es kommen dann immer so Pfennigfuchser die dann sagen: Warum bauen die denn die Schrauben aus Stahl die sind doch aus Alu viel leichter... 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (4. Februar 2013)

wurde doch schon genug am öl in der gabel gespart, wieso dann auch noch an den schrauben für den dämpfer  die 10g ... wayne


----------



## Jason13 (4. Februar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> wurde doch schon genug am öl in der gabel gespart, wieso dann auch noch an den schrauben für den dämpfer  die 10g ... wayne



 hast du recht! Bei mir auch ;D


----------



## Killabeez (4. Februar 2013)

Ok danke schon mal!


----------



## niki_ta (5. Februar 2013)

longsome schrieb:


> hoi, hat jemand ne aktuelle anleitung zur Fox 36 TALAS RC2 FIT Factory gefunden?


 Ich nicht! Hab mich auch schon gewundert. mit dem DHX gehts mir genauso.
Mal ne blöde Frage: Was bedeutet factory? Extra für Canyon hergestellt?


----------



## Marolicious (5. Februar 2013)

Hello IBC riders. I know it is german forum but I am going through this topic for days and translating and I hope that english would not be a problem. My question is whether there are some adapters for sram shifters to hold them on handlebars? Because I plan to sell avids and unfortunately they are with matchmaker. And this leads to me to another question and it is brake rotors which are slightly different than the others. 203 x 200 mm is this a problem? I plan to buy Shimano ZEE brakes.

And one more thing. Can anybody post a picture of the e.thirteen chain guide? From both sides.


----------



## stromb6 (5. Februar 2013)

niki_ta schrieb:


> Ich nicht! Hab mich auch schon gewundert. mit dem DHX gehts mir genauso.
> Mal ne blöde Frage: Was bedeutet factory? Extra für Canyon hergestellt?



Die Manuals zu den 2013er Modellen
http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/013/index.html

Factory ist eine Serienbezeichnung die Fox für die Gabeln in der höchsten Austattungvariante vergibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (5. Februar 2013)

Canyon verlangt 3,95â¬ fÃ¼r die Schraube und 5,90â¬ Versandkosten 
Das seh ich jetzt mal gar net ein... Hat nicht einer zufÃ¤llig ne Schraube daheim und gibt mir bitte die MaÃe durch mit einem Bild? Dann dreh ich mir die selber auf der Arbeit.

Noch ne Frage zur vorderen Steckachse, gehÃ¶rt sich dass so damit der Schnellspanner beim zu machen nicht bis in die Nut geht? Vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## longsome (5. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> die manuals zu den 2013er modellen
> http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/013/index.html
> 
> factory ist eine serienbezeichnung die fox für die gabeln in der höchsten austattungvariante vergibt.



danke!


----------



## ale2812 (5. Februar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Canyon verlangt 3,95 für die Schraube und 5,90 Versandkosten
> Das seh ich jetzt mal gar net ein... Hat nicht einer zufällig ne Schraube daheim und gibt mir bitte die Maße durch mit einem Bild? Dann dreh ich mir die selber auf der Arbeit.
> 
> Noch ne Frage zur vorderen Steckachse, gehört sich dass so damit der Schnellspanner beim zu machen nicht bis in die Nut geht? Vielen dank im voraus!



die nut ist nur zum drehen der achse bei geöffneten schnellspanner. also ja geschlossen geht der schnellspanner nicht bis in die nut

---

zum schrauben problem, ich würde canyon den fall schildern, kannst ja sagen, du wolltest nur loctite dran machen, und darauf pochen auf kulanz neue zu bekommen


----------



## Killabeez (5. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank, ich kannte das Steckachsen-System bis dato noch nicht, daher habe ich lieber nachgefragt. 

Ich habe Canyon noch mal angeschrieben, da ich immer noch der Meinung bin dass die Schraube viel zu fest zugeknallt war. Mal sehen was sie Antworten...


----------



## rmfausi (5. Februar 2013)

Oh, da hatte ich wohl Glück, meine zwei liesen sich relativ leicht öffnen. Ich würde sogar fast behaupten mit dem aufgedrucktem 12nm Drehmoment angezogen von Canyon. An meinen war nur etwas Fett dran. Beim Aufschrauben hatte ich aber auch ein mulmiges Gefühl in der Magengegend. Ist aber alles gut gegangen. Dann wird das doofe Dämpferschraubenproblem wohl auch noch länger ein Thema sein. 
 @Killabeez
Blöd gelaufen und ärgerlich dazu. Viel Glück beim zusammenbauen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Killabeez (5. Februar 2013)

Da hattest du echt Glück  Kann es immer noch nicht nachvollziehen dass die Schrauben aus Alu sind... Naja wenigstens kann ich immer noch mit dem Bike fahren, da ich die Schraube ja nicht aufbekommen hab...

Wie seit ihr mit der Schaltung zufrieden? Bin mit dem Umwerfer vorne nicht so zufrieden, das dauert schon ein bisschen bis die Kette vom großen Ritzel auf das kleine springt oder ist das einfach nur schlecht eingestellt?


----------



## mssc (5. Februar 2013)

Hab grad an meinem 2013er FRX nachgesehen, meine Schraube ist aus Stahl... scheinbar verbauen sie Alu oder Stahl wie sie es gerade freut...


----------



## LukasL (5. Februar 2013)

Laut Canyon Mechaniker sollen beim FRX Whipzone die Schrauben in Serie aus Stahl sein! Ob es wirklich so ist, kann ich vielleicht ab nächster Woche sagen!


----------



## bike_dude (5. Februar 2013)

weiß jemand was für eine kette verbaut ist am Gapstar?
will ein bischen gewicht sparen, und bin mir unsiche rbeim mischen sram mit shimano.
Läuft eine Shimano Kette auf Shimano Kasette, Sram Schaltwerk und Raceface Kurbel?

Ich hab mir vorgestellt Deore Kasette gegen XT tauschen, Kette auch auf XT , dürfte schon bisschen gewicht einsparen


----------



## rmfausi (5. Februar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Wie seit ihr mit der Schaltung zufrieden? Bin mit dem Umwerfer vorne nicht so zufrieden, das dauert schon ein bisschen bis die Kette vom großen Ritzel auf das kleine springt oder ist das einfach nur schlecht eingestellt?



Ich muss auch mit Nachdruck vom kleinen aufs große Kettenblatt schalten. Ich denke da kann man noch was feinjustieren. Demnächst kommt mein Mechaniker vorbei und er soll sich das mal ansehen. Ich habs leider nicht so mit dem Schaltung einstellen , darum bin ich auch viel Singlespeed gefahren die letzte Zeit.  

 @_bike_dude_
In den Unterlagen von Canyon war eine KMC Anleitung mit dabei, daher gehe ich davon aus das es eine 10fach KMC Kette ist.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (5. Februar 2013)

Ich vermute mal Canyon verbaut wie gehabt KMC X10, aber ich kann mich auch irren. Gewicht sparen bei der Kette ist aber eh ne witzige Idee...


----------



## Killabeez (5. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich muss auch mit Nachdruck vom kleinen aufs große Kettenblatt schalten. Ich denke da kann man noch was feinjustieren. Demnächst kommt mein Mechaniker vorbei und er soll sich das mal ansehen. Ich habs leider nicht so mit dem Schaltung einstellen , darum bin ich auch viel Singlespeed gefahren die letzte Zeit.
> 
> @_bike_dude_
> In den Unterlagen von Canyon war eine KMC Anleitung mit dabei, daher gehe ich davon aus das es eine 10fach KMC Kette ist.
> ...




So ein Luxus wie einen eigenen Mechaniker hätte ich auch gerne 
Muss mich mal umhören wer mir die richtig einstellen kann...

Gruß


----------



## rmfausi (5. Februar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> So ein Luxus wie einen eigenen Mechaniker hätte ich auch gerne
> Muss mich mal umhören wer mir die richtig einstellen kann...
> 
> Gruß



Dafür darf ich ihm auch wieder den Computer richten wenns wieder heisst: "Ich habe nichts gemacht".

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Killabeez (5. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Dafür darf ich ihm auch wieder den Computer richten wenns wieder heisst: "Ich habe nichts gemacht".
> 
> Gruß rmfausi





Kenn ich nur zu gut


----------



## Go4bike (5. Februar 2013)

Kennt jemand gute Pedale die auch leicht sind(bis 130)??thx


----------



## LukasL (5. Februar 2013)

Spank Spike


----------



## Jason13 (5. Februar 2013)

Go4bike schrieb:


> Kennt jemand gute Pedale die auch leicht sind(bis 130)??thx



Dmr vault, hatte ich zumindest vor  
Die taugen doch oder?  
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Februar 2013)

Nutz die Nuke Proof Proton aber in der leichten Ausführung etwas über deiner max.Preis.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Februar 2013)

Wobei gibts grad recht günstig seh ich 
Nukeproof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (6. Februar 2013)

bike_dude schrieb:


> weiß jemand was für eine kette verbaut ist am Gapstar?
> will ein bischen gewicht sparen, und bin mir unsiche rbeim mischen sram mit shimano.
> Läuft eine Shimano Kette auf Shimano Kasette, Sram Schaltwerk und Raceface Kurbel?
> 
> Ich hab mir vorgestellt Deore Kasette gegen XT tauschen, Kette auch auf XT , dürfte schon bisschen gewicht einsparen



An der Kette kannst du so gut wie nichts einsparen. Der Unterschied zwischen KMC und XT ist +3g wenn du die XT verbaust. Von der XT auf ne XTR oder eine Sram PC1091 sind es gerademal 14g zur XTR und 19g zur SRAM. Das lohnt sich nicht wirklich. 

Wenn du eine Kette haben willst die doppelt so lange hält wie eine Sram oder KMC dann nimm die XT Kette. Ich fahr mit einer XT Kette so um die 1500km, die XTR hält so um die 1200, Sram und KMC waren bei mir nach nur ca 700-900km verschlissen.

Jede 10fach Kette egal ob von Sram, Shimano, KMC läuft mit RF Kurbeln, jede läuft mit Shimano oder Sram Schaltwerk und auch die Kassetten sind egal. Wie gut die Schaltperformance der einzelnen Kombinationen ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, fahre nur Shimano Schaltwerke, Ketten und Kassetten.
Hab aber sowohl RF Kurbeln als auch Sram Kurbeln verbaut und merke da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## bike_dude (6. Februar 2013)

Klasse!, dann hab ich das jetzt auch verstanden 
Ich werd jetzt erstmal die verbaute Kassette und Kette runterfahren, und dann auf XT umrüsten.


----------



## Killabeez (6. Februar 2013)

Das Schrauben Problem ist gelöst, Canyon schickt mir aus Kulanz eine neue zu, dass nen ich mal einen guten Service!


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2013)

LukasL schrieb:


> Laut Canyon Mechaniker sollen beim FRX Whipzone die Schrauben in Serie aus Stahl sein! Ob es wirklich so ist, kann ich vielleicht ab nächster Woche sagen!


Ich habe beim Abholen meines Speedzone letztes Jahr auch die Info bekommen, dass ab sofort nur noch Stahlschrauben verwendet werden sollen - bei mir war auch noch die Alu-Version drin  Aber ich habe das, da ich eh den Dämpfer ungefahren wechseln wollte, einfach so gemacht, dass ich mir vorort vom Mechaniker die Schraube habe leicht lockern lassen. So bin ich trotz der Alu-Schraube auf der sicheren Seite gewesen, dass ich sie nicht beim ersten Öffnen zerstöre  ...und wenn der Mech sie geknackt hätte, hätte er direkt eine neue verbauen dürfen  Hierzu die Tipps vom Mech: Gewinde trocken, weder Fett noch Loctite. Schraubenkopf/-sitz leicht fetten. Damit soll das laut ihm dauerhaft funktionieren, was bei meiner Alu-Schraube bisher auch zutrifft  (3-4 x geöffnet bisher)




jimmykane schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal Canyon verbaut wie gehabt KMC X10, aber ich kann mich auch irren. Gewicht sparen bei der Kette ist aber eh ne witzige Idee...


Ja, die war bei mir auch drauf.
Gewicht sparen ist da zwar möglich (Hollowpins, ausgesparte Außenlaschen...), aber teuer und in meinen Augen ziemlicher Schwachsinn, weil Verschleißteil 




Jason13 schrieb:


> Dmr vault, hatte ich zumindest vor
> Die taugen doch oder?


Bestes Pedal der Welt   Liegt zwar mit ~425g etwas über der Schmerzgrenze für konsequente Leichtbauer, dafür sind die Teile echt riesig, man steht perfekt drauf und Lager/Achsen sowie Pedalkörper zerbröseln nicht beim ersten harten Felskontakt, wie bei manchen anderen (MG1 und Konsorten). Bei mir dürfte die Anzahl der Felskontakte langsam ins 3-stellige gehen und die laufen noch einwandfrei, nur die Außenseiten sind mittlerweile ziemlich silbrig... 




stromb6 schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Kette haben willst die doppelt so lange hält wie eine Sram oder KMC dann nimm die XT Kette.


Ich würde auch immer zu Shimano Ketten raten, ich fahre seit Ewigkeiten nichts anderes, auch i. d. R. immer XT. Zusätzlich zur Sache mit dem Verschleiß waren auch so gut wie alle gerissenen ketten im Bekanntenkreis bisher "zufällig" von Sram...!

(@stromb6: siehst du, ich bin kein "Sram/RS-Fanboy", wie du mir unterstellt hast  sondern suche mir meine Parts sehrwohl mit Bedacht aus )

Ich fahre bei Kettenblättern und Kassetten übrigens auch alles Mögliche gemischt (Sram/Shimano/Race Face), wie oben geschrieben immer mit Shimano Ketten, läuft alles prima! (allerdings bei mir noch alles auf 9-fach)


----------



## Go4bike (6. Februar 2013)

@LukasL hab ich auch dran gedacht sind nur bissle schwer

 @Jason13 sind billiger dafür aber auch schwerer

 @LB Stefan thx wirklich coole Pedale auch sehr leicht nur leider nicht in schwarz weiß nicht ob ich mir die dann wirklich hole


----------



## niki_ta (6. Februar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> bei der boost valve funktion schraubst du die schraube am piggyback rein und hast somit eine größere/kleine luftkammer zur Verfügung --> erhöhte oder verkleinerte endprogression, druck im piggyback wirkt sich auf das komplette fahrwerk aus (straff oder eher lasch), druckstufe sehe ich als die pro pedal funktion an, die an manchen dämpfern auch noch durch verschiedene stufen geregelt werden kann...


 Ich hab da noch eine frage zu dem dhx dämpfer: der drückt bei mir recht viel fett auf den kolben nach außen, wie viel ist da normal? irgendwann ist halt dann leer, oder? 
Ich hatte bis jetzt einen rp23, da war da mit nichten so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (6. Februar 2013)

Hier gibts Bilder von einer langweiligen Couch auf der zufällig ein Fahrrad steht...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10293280&postcount=8410


Beste Grüße


----------



## Krustenking (6. Februar 2013)

niki_ta schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch eine frage zu dem dhx dämpfer: der drückt bei mir recht viel fett auf den kolben nach außen, wie viel ist da normal? irgendwann ist halt dann leer, oder?
> Ich hatte bis jetzt einen rp23, da war da mit nichten so.



Bei mir ist das auch nur ein hauchdünner Film, so wie an der Gabel.


----------



## JulianM. (6. Februar 2013)

niki_ta schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch eine frage zu dem dhx dämpfer: der drückt bei mir recht viel fett auf den kolben nach außen, wie viel ist da normal? irgendwann ist halt dann leer, oder?
> Ich hatte bis jetzt einen rp23, da war da mit nichten so.



ist er gebraucht oder neu? normalerweise sollte nur minimalst (wirklich minimalst) öl austreten, wenn überhaupt! 
vllt sind die dichtungen hinüber? service gemacht?


----------



## jimmykane (6. Februar 2013)

Hat vielleicht jemand die grünen DMR Vault und kann mir sagen, ob das grün zum weiß-grünen Gapstar passt?


----------



## rmfausi (6. Februar 2013)

@speichenquäeler
Hast recht total langweilige Couch mit 'nem weißen Fahrrad drauf. 

Sieht gut aus, das Fahrrad.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## stromb6 (6. Februar 2013)

niki_ta schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch eine frage zu dem dhx dämpfer: der drückt bei mir recht viel fett auf den kolben nach außen, wie viel ist da normal? irgendwann ist halt dann leer, oder?
> Ich hatte bis jetzt einen rp23, da war da mit nichten so.



Bei neuen Dämpfern oder nach dem Service ist das normal. Das sollte nur das blaue Fox Fluid sein mit dem die Dichtungen im Dämpfer eingeölt werden. Davon werden ein paar Tropfen in die Luftkammer gegeben. Die drückt es mit der Zeit raus. Wenn davon zu viel in der Luftkammer ist kann auch mehr austreten, ist aber nicht schlimm. Einfach nach der Tour wegwischen.
Wäre die Dichtung hinüber würde der Dämpfer Luft verlieren!


----------



## Niklas0 (6. Februar 2013)

@speichenquaeler Heißes Teil! Der Aufbau gefällt mir sehr sehr gut!! Schwarze Felgen sehen auf jeden fall besser aus als die giftgrünen standart Sun Ringles! 

Ride on


----------



## niki_ta (6. Februar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> ist er gebraucht oder neu? normalerweise sollte nur minimalst (wirklich minimalst) öl austreten, wenn überhaupt!
> vllt sind die dichtungen hinüber? service gemacht?


Der Dämpfer ist neu und hab ihn bis jetzt auch nur im Wohnzimmer probiert. Ich hoffe noch, dass es sich von allein erledigt.


----------



## niki_ta (6. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Bei neuen Dämpfern oder nach dem Service ist das normal. Das sollte nur das blaue Fox Fluid sein mit dem die Dichtungen im Dämpfer eingeölt werden. Davon werden ein paar Tropfen in die Luftkammer gegeben. Die drückt es mit der Zeit raus. Wenn davon zu viel in der Luftkammer ist kann auch mehr austreten, ist aber nicht schlimm. Einfach nach der Tour wegwischen.
> Wäre die Dichtung hinüber würde der Dämpfer Luft verlieren!


 Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung. Es ist das blaue Fluid, das zu viel raus gedrückt wird. Wird sich also von allein erledigen!?


----------



## stromb6 (6. Februar 2013)

Ja. Du kannst später nach so ca. 40-50 Fahrstunden einfach mal die Luft raus lassen und die Luftkammer abschrauben. Dazu kannst du den Dämpfer im Bike lassen. Dann gibst einfach wieder ein paar Tropfen Float Fluid rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki_ta (7. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Ja. Du kannst später nach so ca. 40-50 Fahrstunden einfach mal die Luft raus lassen und die Luftkammer abschrauben. Dazu kannst du den Dämpfer im Bike lassen. Dann gibst einfach wieder ein paar Tropfen Float Fluid rein.


Danke für den Tip. Ist berruhigend. Mit Luftkammer meinst du den Piggy Back? und den kann man einfach abschrauben?
Im Gegensatz zu dem Dämpfer ist die Gabel (36er Talas) komplett trocken, an den Standrohren. Hab sie auch schon eine weile auf den Kopf gestellt, aber das gibt keine Änderungen. Ist das normal, oder sollte man da "nachschmieren"?


----------



## mondo-mania (7. Februar 2013)

niki_ta schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip. Ist berruhigend. Mit Luftkammer meinst du den Piggy Back? und den kann man einfach abschrauben?
> Im Gegensatz zu dem Dämpfer ist die Gabel (36er Talas) komplett trocken, an den Standrohren. Hab sie auch schon eine weile auf den Kopf gestellt, aber das gibt keine Änderungen. Ist das normal, oder sollte man da "nachschmieren"?



Nein auf keinen Fall den Piggy abschrauben. Dann würde dir massig Öl entgegen kommen !

Die Luft aus der Hauptkammer ablassen, also horizontales Ventil und dann die das Luftkammergehäuse einfach abdrehen. Das ist das wo der Kolben reingeht. Ist ein normales Gewinde also von oben betrachtet im Uhrzeigersinn drehen. Kann man i.d.R mit der Hand machen. 

Der Gabel kann man sicherheitshalben auch im Neuzustand ne neue Schmierung verpassen. Die sind da immer recht sparsam. Aber nim Motoröl für die Schmierung der Tauchrohre.

Gruß


----------



## stromb6 (7. Februar 2013)

@niki ta

Hier ein Link, ist zwar die Anleitung für den Spacer einbau in den Dämpfer, aber du schraubst einfach nur wie gezeigt die Luftkammer ab und gibst ein paar Tropfen Float Fluid rein.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSkN63zQGHM&feature=player_embedde"]Fox Shock Spacer - YouTube[/nomedia]

Zur Gabel ein Link
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QWili5jKgY"]Special Gabel Service 2011 Fox 36er Serie 180mm - YouTube[/nomedia]
Ich mach meine neuen Gabeln alle auf, leg die Schaumstoff Abstreifer nochmal in Öl ein, fette die SKF Dichtungen mit r.s.p. Ultra Slick Grease ein, befülle neu mit Öl und dann ab auf die Piste.


----------



## niki_ta (7. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und Hinweise


----------



## Schluckspecht (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin ca. 172cm gross mit kurzen Beinen, Schrittlänge ca. 79cm.
Ich würd ja gern das TorqueEX in Größe S fahren, bin mir aber wegen der Überstandshöhe von angegebenen 812mm nicht sicher, ob ich da im Stehen überhaupt drüber pass....

Ist jemand ungefähr genausogross und kann mir seine Erfahrungen posten, wie´s mit der Schrittfreiheit so aussieht?

Danke ,

der Schluckspecht


----------



## JaSon78 (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde!

So...vorerst fertig geschraubt und die Jungfernfahrt am Wochenende genossen:




Bin bisher ein Torque FR ('08) gefahren.
Da hat sich schon was getan zum neuen Gapstar.
Satteres Fahrwerk (man freu ich mich schon auf trockenere und wärmere Bedingungen im Sommer), Uphillverhalten besser und insgesamt einfach schönere Rahmengestaltung. 
Der Umbau war etwas nervig, da die Schraube der Kurbelkappe FESTGEKLEBT war. Gewichtsersparnis aber über 250 gr mit der XT Kombi. Umwerfer läuft nun auch nach einigem Tüfteln rund.

Jetzt philosophiere ich nur noch über einen neuen LRS. Tendiere momentan zur Flow EX oder zur Spank Spike 35AL.

Weiß einer, ob die Rot-Töne von Spank Spike, Hope Nabe bzw. Tune Nabe mit dem Rot am Gapstar harmonieren?
Hat einer Erfahrungen mit Felge oder der Tune Nabe?
Aus den Fotos werde ich mit den Farben nicht schlau.
Sieht mal aus, als ob es passen könnte und mal nach "feuerwehr-rot" aus:




 



Danke für Hilfe!

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Nieke (7. Februar 2013)

Hey @Schluckspecht 
Ich bin auch 1.72 groß und habe eine sehr ähnliche Schrittlänge und fahre das Torque Gapstar in S. Ich stehe locker drüber und habe keine Schwierigkeiten mit der Höhe. Also deswegen brauchst du dir keinen Kopf machen!


----------



## Krustenking (7. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> @niki ta
> 
> Hier ein Link, ist zwar die Anleitung für den Spacer einbau in den Dämpfer, aber du schraubst einfach nur wie gezeigt die Luftkammer ab und gibst ein paar Tropfen Float Fluid rein.
> Fox Shock Spacer - YouTube
> ...



Danke, das werd ich mir auch mal zu Herzen nehmen....stimmst du mit mondo-mania überein für die Gabel Motoröl zu nehmen? Wenn ja, welche Viskosität?

Edit: Hab mittlerweile nachgeschaut dass das Fox Öl Viskosität 10 hat...die generelle Frage ob überhaupt Motoröl steht allerdings noch.


----------



## yoschi1 (7. Februar 2013)

Sagt mal, was fahrt Ihr den für Gabel / Dämpfer Einstellungen beim 2013eer Torque Vertride bei nem Fahrfertigen Gewicht von 98Kg +-?
Wäre echt mal Interessant. Außerdem hätte ich dann mal ein Grund-Setup.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (8. Februar 2013)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand ne pn schicken und hier schreiben wenn ers gemacht hat? Ich glaube ich empfange irgendwie keine mehr... 
Danke


----------



## stromb6 (8. Februar 2013)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Danke, das werd ich mir auch mal zu Herzen nehmen....stimmst du mit mondo-mania überein für die Gabel Motoröl zu nehmen? Wenn ja, welche Viskosität?
> 
> Edit: Hab mittlerweile nachgeschaut dass das Fox Öl Viskosität 10 hat...die generelle Frage ob überhaupt Motoröl steht allerdings noch.



Ich verwende das Fox Öl, da ich von dem Zeug noch 5 Liter rumliegen habe.


----------



## User60311 (8. Februar 2013)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Danke, das werd ich mir auch mal zu Herzen nehmen....stimmst du mit mondo-mania überein für die Gabel Motoröl zu nehmen? Wenn ja, welche Viskosität?
> 
> Edit: Hab mittlerweile nachgeschaut dass das Fox Öl Viskosität 10 hat...die generelle Frage ob überhaupt Motoröl steht allerdings noch.



Ich verweise abermals auf den Beitrag: *Alternativen zu FOX Red, FOX green, FOX Float Fluid 

*5W, 10W 50W, kannste alles knicken. Wenn du Öle (Schmiermittel) vergleichen willst, musst du nach den cSt Werten vergleichen.

----
 @_stromb6_
würdest du evtl ca 0,5l von der Fuchs Plöre gegen ne Kartusche Shell Gadus tauschen  ?


----------



## Jason13 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich versuche es nochmal... Kannst mit bitte jemand irgendwas schreiben? Und wenns nur Nerv nich ist  ich glaube die Nachrichten kommen nich an -.-


----------



## Jason13 (8. Februar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Ich versuche es nochmal... Kannst mit bitte jemand irgendwas schreiben? Und wenns nur Nerv nich ist  ich glaube die Nachrichten kommen nich an -.-



Danke an alle die mir unweigerlich klargemacht haben, dass ich nerve  ist doch alles ok  
Danke ;D


----------



## Poex (8. Februar 2013)

Nachdem ich nun endlich auch mein Gapstar erhalten habe und heute die ersten Einstellungen am Dämpfer vergenommen wurden, ist mir am DB Aiir folgendes an den Einstellschrauben (negativ) aufgefallen. Die Einstellschrauben für LSC u. LSR rasten nicht mit einem "Klick" - wie in den Anleitungen beschrieben und auf der CC Webseite animiert dargestellt - ein. Das ist eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm, jedoch lässt sich diese Einstellschraube quasi unendlich weit auf bzw. zu drehen... ich kann auch keine Veränderung an der Schraube sehen, diese bewegt sich weder rein noch raus. Ist das so normal? Die HSC u. HSR Schrauben rasten hingegen ganz normal in beide Richtungen ein, da merke ich auch einen spürbaren Unterschied des Fahrwerks (konnte vorerst leider nur auf recht flachem Untergrund testen, evtl. spürt man die Einstellungen der LSC hier nicht wirklich?!).

An einem anderen Gapstar habe ich mit dem DB Air ein etwas anderes Problem: Nachdem ich den Dämpfer aufgepumpt habe (bei 70kg ca. 6 Bar) und die Pumpe dann ganz normal abdrehe, entweicht immer etwas Luft (das passiert an dem anderen DB Air nicht) und es ist immer mindesten 1 - 2 Bar weniger drin. Ich muss als ca. 7,5 Bar hineinpumpen damit ich nach dem abdrehen der Punme noch 6 Bar im Dämpfr habe?! Da es an meinem zweiten DB Air nicht so ist, ist es wohl auch nicht normal, aber was kann das sein und wie kann man es - wenn möglich - beheben?

Ansonsten, top Bike! Hatte davor ein Lapierre Zesty 314 und der Unterschied ist schon bemerkenswert! Man spürt zwar die 3kg mehr, aber es ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie erwartet. Bergab ist es dann aber schon ein echtes Vergnügen! Mir fehlt nur unheimlich die verstellbare Sattelstütze. Die Bremsen konnte ich leider noch nicht wirklich testen, für den (meinen) Alltag im Flachland reichen diese aber vollkommen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (9. Februar 2013)

Tach Zusammen,

heute ist die Schraube für den Dämpfer gekommen, aber ist diese auch richtig??? Jemand ne Idee wie ich meine alte überdrehte rausbekomm?

Vielen dank im voraus!!!


----------



## Jogi (9. Februar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Tach Zusammen,
> 
> heute ist die Schraube für den Dämpfer gekommen, aber ist diese auch richtig??? Jemand ne Idee wie ich meine alte überdrehte rausbekomm?
> 
> Vielen dank im voraus!!!



Ja, das ist die richtige. Die alte kannst du rausbohren. Einfach mit einem 8er Bohrer in den (ehemaligen) Sechskant bohren, bis der kopf ab ist. Dann kannst du den Schaft auf die andere Seite durchstoßen. Die Mutter ließ sich bei mir mit den Fingern rausdrehen, war also nicht verklebt.


----------



## rmfausi (9. Februar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Tach Zusammen,
> 
> heute ist die Schraube für den Dämpfer gekommen, aber ist diese auch richtig??? Jemand ne Idee wie ich meine alte überdrehte rausbekomm?
> 
> Vielen dank im voraus!!!




Oh, ist das die Stahlschraube, die es eigentlich nicht gibt?

Ich war heute wieder unterwegs, im Schnee und teilweise im Sonnenschein.
War eine spaßige Ausfahrt zumal ich zwei Bekannte zufällig getroffen habe. 





Das Torque fährt wirklich gut bergauf und noch besser bergab.
Was allerdings nicht so schön ist die anschließende doofe Putzerei,
geht halt beim Hardtail wesentlich entspannter.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## allmtb (9. Februar 2013)

hi, mein gapstar ist mittlerweile auch da. hab ma ne frage zur einstellung vom double air: habe ebengrade low speed compression soweit gedreht nach links wie möglich, hab dann ma komplett gedreht nach rechts, weil ich wissen wollte, ob ich dann alle 25 klicks hör. hab dann aber bis 30 gezählt, auch als ich wieder anders herum gedreht habe... - bin ich unfähig oder sind das einfach 30 statt den 25 klicks?^^


----------



## Poex (9. Februar 2013)

Das habe ich bei einem DB Air auch, sind ca. 30 Klicks bis es merklich schwerer wird zu drehen... sehr seltsam, bei meinem anderen DB Air gibt es gar keine Klicks. Hab eben auch noch mal experementiert und festgestellt, dass sich die LSC doch zudrehen lässt und die Schraube irgendwann mal doch nach unten wandert. Wenn ich die LSC dann aber wieder ganz öffnen möchte gibt es kein Ende, irgendwann dreht sich die Schraube einfach nur noch aber absolut ohne Wiederstand und weiter raus bewegen ist dann auch nicht mehr - die Schraube dreht einfach durch?!

Ich lese öfter über den DB Air das dieser sehr progressiv sein soll und viele Biker es nicht schaffen den gesamten Federwegbereich auszunutzen. Dieses Problem habe ich z.B gar nicht, eher im Gegenteil, mein DB Air nutzt oft den gesamten Federweg. Habt ihr viel an den Standardeinstellungen verändert? Ich nutze bei 75kg ca. 6,2 Bar (da komme ich genau auf 30% SAG laut dem Canyon SAG-Monitor). LSC ist ganz offen, HSC habe ich ca. 1,85 Umdrehungen von ganz offen. LSR/HSR habe ich noch nichts verstellt, finde es aber auch ganz ok wie es ist.


----------



## rmfausi (9. Februar 2013)

Hi allmtb,
so genau habe ich sie auch noch nicht gezählt. Ich habe zwar auch von ganz offen an gezählt aber nur 7 Klicks
wie im "base tune" für den DBAir im Torque EX angegeben ist. Das hat bis jetzt bei mir so gepasst. So richtig ans
Einstellen gehts eh erst wenn der Schnee dauerhaft weg ist.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## allmtb (9. Februar 2013)

Ja klar, richtig einstellen werd ich jetzt auch noch nicht probieren. Hab jetzt auch erstma das Grundsetup von CaneCreek fürs Torque verwendet, was ihr oder jemand anderes mal hier gepostet hatte. Aber ich bin beruhigt, dass das nicht nur bei mir scheinbar mehr als 25 klicks sind. Und ja, das ist bei mir auch manchmal n bisschen komisch mit dem Weiterdrehen der Schraube. Genauso, wie man das Klicken manchmal kaum oder gar nicht hört. Aber ist wohl so beim double air


----------



## ale2812 (10. Februar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Tach Zusammen,
> 
> heute ist die Schraube für den Dämpfer gekommen, aber ist diese auch richtig??? Jemand ne Idee wie ich meine alte überdrehte rausbekomm?
> 
> Vielen dank im voraus!!!







nennt sich schraubenausdreher. gibts für wenig geld in schlechter quali in fast jeden baumarkt, aber für deinen zweck reichts


----------



## Jogi (10. Februar 2013)

Dafür musst du aber auch die schraube erst anbohren. Da kannste auch gleich den Schraubenkopf mit einem 8er Bohrer abbohren. Der Schaft lässt sich dann einfach durchdrücken.


----------



## Killabeez (10. Februar 2013)

Danke für eure Hilfe, hab den Schraubenkopf aufgebohrt, und die Schraube dann rausgedrückt. Was mich irretiert, dass im Auslieferzustand Alu Schrauben verbaut sind und als Ersatzteil bekommt man sie aus Stahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (10. Februar 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe, hab den Schraubenkopf aufgebohrt, und die Schraube dann rausgedrückt. Was mich irretiert, dass im Auslieferzustand Alu Schrauben verbaut sind und als Ersatzteil bekommt man sie aus Stahl...



Restbestände aufbrauchen ;-)


----------



## longsome (10. Februar 2013)

hoi, hat jemand ne idee wie ich die neue gabel vor steinschlägen etc schützen könnte? ich dachte an schutzfolie, hat jemand nen tipp woher?


----------



## rmfausi (10. Februar 2013)

Gehe zu einem Laden der Autos beklebt und frag nach Steinschlagschutzfolie in transparent, die sollten sowas haben.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Februar 2013)

Kannst du auch im Netz bestellen.


----------



## DennisS (11. Februar 2013)

longsome schrieb:


> hoi, hat jemand ne idee wie ich die neue gabel vor steinschlägen etc schützen könnte? ich dachte an schutzfolie, hat jemand nen tipp woher?



Doofe Frage aber:
Die Standrohre kann ich nicht schützen oder (also die die mit Coating versehen sind ?
lg


----------



## rmfausi (11. Februar 2013)

Nein, das geht nicht, überlege auch mal genau warum das nicht geht.

Eine Alternative wäre das Rad bzw. die Gabel übers Bett zu hängen
dann kommt auch evtl nichts dran und man kann sich die Schutzfolie sparen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (11. Februar 2013)

Diese unsäglichen Canyongriffe sind der reinste Horror.

Ich war gestern 2h unterwegs und heute fühlt sich meine Hand an, als hätte ich gegen Goerge Foremann fingergehackelt!

Was kann man mir hier für eine Empfehlunf aussprechen? Oder benutzt Ihr die Dinger wirklich???

Beste Grüße

P.S. Rechtschreibfehler kommen von steifen Finegtr...


----------



## rmfausi (11. Februar 2013)

Die Canyondinger sind bei mir gleich runtergeflogen, die sehen schon unbequem aus. Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit odi Rouge gemacht. Die sind etwas dicker haben sehr gute Dämpfung und Grip. Aktuell habe ich am Torque die odi Ruffian drauf, auch nicht schlecht nur dünner im Durchmesser. Am Hardtail habe ich Acros Griffe drauf, die sind mal richtig geil. Vom Durchmesser her zwischen den odi Griffen und passen perfekt zu meinen Händen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## DennisS (11. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Nein, das geht nicht, überlege auch mal genau warum das nicht geht.
> 
> Eine Alternative wäre das Rad bzw. die Gabel übers Bett zu hängen
> dann kommt auch evtl nichts dran und man kann sich die Schutzfolie sparen.
> ...



Danke ja wenn man etwas denken würde .... würde man merken, dass man müll gedanken hatte 
War noch nicht auf der geistigen höhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (11. Februar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Diese unsäglichen Canyongriffe sind der reinste Horror.
> 
> Ich war gestern 2h unterwegs und heute fühlt sich meine Hand an, als hätte ich gegen Goerge Foremann fingergehackelt!
> 
> ...



Fahre schon seit ein paar Jahren Ergon Griffe: GE1 am Freerider und GA1 am Trailbike.

Habe mir jetzt für beide Bikes die neuen GA1 evo geholt, die sind mit ihren 115 Gramm immerhin 40 Gramm leichter als die alten GA1 und etwas dünner.

Mit den dünnen Dingern von Canyon ging es mir genauso wie dir: Schmerzen. Da ich generell nicht gut mit sehr dünnen Griffen kann, habe ich mich für die bequemen Ergons entschieden.


----------



## speichenquaeler (11. Februar 2013)

jedy schrieb:


> Mit den dünnen Dingern von Canyon ging es mir genauso wie dir: Schmerzen. Da ich generell nicht gut mit sehr dünnen Griffen kann, habe ich mich für die bequemen Ergons entschieden.


 
Hi Jedy,

Die Canyon Dinger sind bei meinen Gullideckelhänden nicht nur schmerzfördernd sondern ich bekomme auch taube Bereiche im kleinen Finger und nach ca. 30 min je nach Terrain auch im Ringfinger. Mit den Griffen kannst Du Menschen betäuben...als Verbindung Hand-Lenker taugen sie bei meinen Flossen nun mal gar nicht.

Ich habe jetzt mal die ODI Rogue und die GA1 evo bestellt und werde berichten.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Marcy666 (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

komme gerade von Canyon / Koblenz zurück:

hatte mir das Torque Gapstar schon in M bestellt;
(ich bin 181 cm und habe Schrittlänge 85 cm / lt. Konfigurator Größe M )

Um so mehr ich hier im Forum gelesen habe um so unsicherer wurde ich ob M oder L brauche 

Bin heute also mal nach Koblenz gefahren und dann beide Größen probegefahren.

Zuerst in M und es hat sich eigentlich ganz gut angefühlt,
dann in L und ich fand es einen tick besser ...

... habe bestimmt 5 x hin und her gewechselt 

auf dem M Rad war die Sitzposition im vergleich doch schon ziemlich gedrungen, das L viel entspannter ...


Der freundliche Canyon-Mitarbeiter hat mich auch noch mal vermessen und meinte das ich von der Schrittlänge bei M bin, jedoch aufgrund meiner Torso / Armlänge eher L bin. 

Der Computer spukte folgendes aus: Rahmen in M mit Vorbaulänge 90mm 


Habe mich dann für L entschieden und umbestellt (Abholungstermin bleibt zum Glück gleich)

ich werde dann noch einen kurzen Vorbau (35mm) montieren und dann ist es in L perfekt


----------



## Niklas0 (11. Februar 2013)

Gute Entscheidung! Es ist immer besser mal hinzufahren und zu testen bevor man das doch nicht (für so viel Geld) das passende Rad hat


----------



## speichenquaeler (11. Februar 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> (ich bin 181 cm und habe Schrittlänge 85 cm / lt. Konfigurator Größe M )
> 
> Habe mich dann für L entschieden und umbestellt (Abholungstermin bleibt zum Glück gleich)


 
So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker und Gewohnheiten. Ich habe 183 cm bei SL 85 und habe das Gapstar blind in M bestellt. (Erfahrung mit Canyon...im Zweifel lieber kleiner)

Es kann sein, dass meine Arme kürzer sind, aber ich hab mich aufs M gesetzt und hatte das Gefühl, man hat mir eine kompakte Schüssel genau auf Körpermaß maßgeschneidert.

Gerade durch den Geowechsel von 2012 auf 2013 bei dem der Reach vergrößert wurde, habe ich bewußt die kleinere der beiden Möglichkeiten gewählt.

Sicher paßt das L auch....ich sehe bei unseren Physiognomien eher eine Chance als eine Last...man kann nach Wunsch und Gusto wählen. Ich habe mich für das spielerische, wendige Bike entschieden. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich über einen breiteren Lenker quasi noch Pseudoreach raushole...

Beste Grüße

Beste Grüße


----------



## jimmykane (11. Februar 2013)

Ich bin 1,85 m groß bei 88 cm Schrittlänge und nehme trotzdem M! Ich bin jetzt zwei Räder gefahren, Nerve MR in M und Nerve AL in L, das Nerve AL war zu groß und ich hatte bei Touren irgendwann richtig Schmerzen. Im Stand und bei wenigen Metern dahin rollen mag sich das gut anfühlen, aber wenn man erstmal damit fährt sieht es nochmal anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy666 (11. Februar 2013)

Probleme habe ich weniger mit den Armen gehabt, ich fand nur das beim M die Beine / Knie sehr dicht am Lenker waren.

Das M das ich gefahren bin war ein Vertride und das hat ja schon einen 15mm längeren Vorbau als das Gapstar, also Gapstar in M noch mal 15mm weniger - das wird mir zu kompakt.

Das L war ein Alpinist und es hat sich trotz 80mm Vorbau gut angefühlt,
da dann noch eine kürzeren Vorbau und es ist denke ich mal perfekt. 

Die Reverb konnte ich beim L auch ganz ausziehen und man hätte diese sogar noch 2cm - 3cm höher machen können.


----------



## raytracer (11. Februar 2013)

// Sorry for writing in English but that's the only place with other EX owners
Some feedback from me:
I'm 183/83 90kg (105 with gear) Size M.
Out of the box I changed the brakes to hope v4 with f203 vented r183 saw, ODI rogues. Total weight with flat pedals is 16.3kg.
The bike climbs quite well, manage to climb everything I do on my XC, of course a lot slower, but I enjoyed it.
Distance between the knees and handlebar is enough, although when I try to make full corner they hit. For me M size is more alive and better for technical descents with tight switchbacks. If you prefer to ride fast tracks I would say take L.
So far I didn't have luck with the weather and can't talk about descents on full speed and dry tracks but I'm very pleased from what I had so far. 
One thing that bugs me a lot is the Front brake diving, even at Lyric's LSC 10.
Next week 50mm stem with 780 handlebar 30mm rise. Handling should be better and one idea more knees room.

Cheers.


----------



## steffstaff (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo erstmal,
habe auch vor kurzem ein neues torque ex bekommen.
Mir kommt es komisch vor, dass teilweise die Schweißnähte nicht komplett durchgezogen sind.
Evtl. kann das aber auch so richtig sein um vermutlich die Rohre nicht zu schwächen. 
Einmal an der Verstärkung zwischen Sitzrohr und Unterrohr, und einmal an der Verstärkung zwischen Unterrohr und Steuerrohr. Da gehen so 2-3cm ab.
Könnt da mal wer bei seinem Rad nachschaun ob das da auch so ist?
Irgendwie zieht es da sonst Wasser und Dreck rein.
Werd´s vielleicht abdichten oder falls es normal nicht so ist reklamieren...
Vielen Dank schon mal.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Jogi (11. Februar 2013)

steffstaff schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> habe auch vor kurzem ein neues torque ex bekommen.
> Mir kommt es komisch vor, dass teilweise die Schweißnähte nicht komplett durchgezogen sind.
> Evtl. kann das aber auch so richtig sein um vermutlich die Rohre nicht zu schwächen.
> ...



Ist normal und auch bei anderen Typen so.


----------



## steffstaff (11. Februar 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Ist normal und auch bei anderen Typen so.



Vielen Dank Jogi, dann bin ich beruhigt.
Merci Stefan


----------



## Schluckspecht (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem Torque Gapstar hat die Sattelstütze ganz schön Spiel. Sie rutscht bei offenem Schnellspanner einfach durch und man kann spürbar dran rumwackeln.
Die Sattelstütze ist schon enorm verkratzt nach paarmaligen reinstecken.

Ist das bei euren Torques auch so?

Schöne Grüße,
Schluckspecht


----------



## bike_dude (12. Februar 2013)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei meinem Torque Gapstar hat die Sattelstütze ganz schön Spiel. Sie rutscht bei offenem Schnellspanner einfach durch und man kann spürbar dran rumwackeln.
> Die Sattelstütze ist schon enorm verkratzt nach paarmaligen reinstecken.
> ...


die schraube an der sattelklemme musste ich auch ganz schön zudrehen, dann hebts bei mir aber auch.
Ja genau das gleiche bei mir, ich würds bissl entgraten mit der schleifpapier um besenstiel-methode


----------



## Jason13 (12. Februar 2013)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei meinem Torque Gapstar hat die Sattelstütze ganz schön Spiel. Sie rutscht bei offenem Schnellspanner einfach durch und man kann spürbar dran rumwackeln.
> Die Sattelstütze ist schon enorm verkratzt nach paarmaligen reinstecken.
> ...








Schreib einfach ne Mail, dann gibt's ne neue for free  
Und den Grat Bekommste mit Schleifpapier und nem besenstiel weg ;D


----------



## thenewone (14. Februar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Diese unsäglichen Canyongriffe sind der reinste Horror.
> 
> Ich war gestern 2h unterwegs und heute fühlt sich meine Hand an, als hätte ich gegen Goerge Foremann fingergehackelt!
> 
> ...



Ich hab die auch direkt demontiert und mir "Specialized Enduro XL" angeklemmt. Die haben einen größeren Durchmesser, besseren Grip und sind durch das dickere, weichere Gummi ordentlich gedämpft. Mir taugen die auf jeden Fall. 

Specs-Link:
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/ftb/gripstape/grips/enduro-xl-locking-grips
Shopping-Link:
http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Specialized-Enduro-XL-Locking-Grips


----------



## DennisS (15. Februar 2013)

So Torque bestellt 
Ich hoffe das mit dem Zusammenbauen klappt, das wird noch eine Herausforderung 
Aber das wird schon ^^
Kommt aber erst im April..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (15. Februar 2013)

Naja das zusammenbauen sollte normalerweise kein Problem sein .....


----------



## DennisS (15. Februar 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Naja das zusammenbauen sollte normalerweise kein Problem sein .....



Erstes Versenderbike und bisher weiß ich nicht mal wie man ne Schaltung einstellt 
aber da ichs lernen will, damit ich nich bei jedem kleinen Scheißdreck zum Händler rennen muss, bei egal welcher Marke, kommt das mit dem versender gelegen^^
Youtube FTW


----------



## speichenquaeler (15. Februar 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> So Torque bestellt
> Ich hoffe das mit dem Zusammenbauen klappt, das wird noch eine Herausforderung
> Aber das wird schon ^^
> Kommt aber erst im April..


 

Welches ist es denn geworden? Zusammenbau kriegste hin...keine Ängste!

Tut mir leid das Du solange warten musst! Haben wir alle hinter uns...oder noch vor uns...

Beste Grüße


----------



## DennisS (15. Februar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Welches ist es denn geworden? Zusammenbau kriegste hin...keine Ängste!
> 
> Tut mir leid das Du solange warten musst! Haben wir alle hinter uns...oder noch vor uns...
> 
> Beste Grüße



Ist das Topmodell geworden, hab lang genug gespart, außerdem wollt ich echte Tourentauglichkeit und hab (noch) keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Fox 

Ja notfalls hilft youtube, damit wirds schon .... 
Wartezeit geht schon vorüber.... umso größer wird die Vorfreude ^^
Schönes Torque, aber nich nur Originalteile oder?

Viel Vorfreude an alle Wartenden


----------



## speichenquaeler (15. Februar 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> Schönes Torque, aber nich nur Originalteile oder?


 
Laufradsatz, Reifen, Bremsen + Scheiben, Sattelstütze + Sattel sind, Griffe nicht original. Sonst ists ein Gapstar.

Beim Vertride würde ich nur die Reverb Stealth + Griffe nachrüsten...das Ding will ich nie mehr missen!!

Beste Grüße


----------



## DennisS (15. Februar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Laufradsatz, Reifen, Bremsen + Scheiben, Sattelstütze + Sattel sind nicht oruiginal. Sonst ists ein Gapstar.
> 
> Beim Vertride würde ich nur die Reverb Stealth nachrüsten...das Ding will ich nie mehr missen!!
> 
> Beste Grüße



Werde ich mit Sicherheit machen ^^, aber erstmal will ich das Bike so stehen haben wie es gehört, und vorallem die Federelement einstellen muss klappen, ne Reverb ist dann eine Stufe höher... aber kommt noch vor dem Sommer 
Auf was muss ich dabei eigentl. achten ? Durchmesser, Gesamtlänge und Hub oder? sollte auch eine Stealth sein für innenzugverlegung oder?
Welcher Hub ist angemessen ?
Danke schonmal ^^


----------



## Ollik (15. Februar 2013)

Ich selber weis nicht welches ich nehmen soll  das Gabstar in weiß oder schwarz.....


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub ich würd das weiße nehmen. Das vom Speichenquäler sieht echt geil aus! Ist auch schneller lieferbar


----------



## Ollik (15. Februar 2013)

Anderseits sieht man auf dem weis jeden fleck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DennisS (15. Februar 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Anderseits sieht man auf dem weis jeden fleck



Das sieht wenigstens benutzt aus 
Wobei ich das Evil Black sieht immer geil aus also auf jedem Torque...


----------



## Ollik (15. Februar 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> Das sieht wenigstens benutzt aus
> Wobei ich das Evil Black sieht immer geil aus also auf jedem Torque...



 ich will aber auch nicht da mein 1 Jahr altes Gapstar wie 2 Jahre aussieht


----------



## speichenquaeler (15. Februar 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> Werde ich mit Sicherheit machen ^^, aber erstmal will ich das Bike so stehen haben wie es gehört, und vorallem die Federelement einstellen muss klappen, ne Reverb ist dann eine Stufe höher... aber kommt noch vor dem Sommer
> Auf was muss ich dabei eigentl. achten ? Durchmesser, Gesamtlänge und Hub oder? sollte auch eine Stealth sein für innenzugverlegung oder?
> Welcher Hub ist angemessen ?
> Danke schonmal ^^


 
Federelemente einstellen ist ne Sache von 2 min. Grundsetup zumindest. Das Feintuning findet dann draußen statt und musst Du von deinen persönlichen Vorlieben aber zuerst vom Terrain abhängig machen. Das würde mich allerdings nicht daran hindern eine Reverb zu montieren. 

Ich habe eine Stealth montiert. Muss nicht sein, aber sieht cleaner aus und der Rahmen ist vorgerüstet mit einer Leitungsbohrung im Sitzrohr.

Auf was musst Du achten:

1. Natürlich der Sattelstützen-Durchmesser sollte stimmen: 30,9mm
2. Ich fahre die 420er mit 125mm Hub (Rahmengröße M bei 183cm und 85 SL). Verstellbereich ist für mich völlig ausreichend.
hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...125-sattelstuetze-309-mmx-rechts.html?mfid=45

ist bspw. das bleedkit mit dabei, welches Du evtl. brauchen wirst, wenn Du die Leitung kürzt. Ist aber kinderleicht und es gibt youtube mit super Anleitungen. Ich würde mit ein bleedkit auf jeden Fall gleich mitbestellen (muss ja nicht das originale sein) denn wenn deine Stütze Luft zieht und Du irgendwo dann erst Dich drum kümmerst, kannste nur solange in einer Stellung fahren.

3. Beim Verlegen der Leitung durch den Rockerarm musst Du penibel drauf achten, dass die Leitung beim vollständigen Ausfedern auch durch Vibrationen beim Fahren sicht nicht ÜBER die Bremslietung legen kann. Sonst quetscht Du die Leitung möglicherweise bis zum Bruch...und dann kommt wieder das Bleedingkit ins Spiel...

Ist alles aber kein Hexenwerk...und glaub mir...eine verstellbare Sattelstütze ist für eine Enduro/AM das was die Bremsscheibe fürs Mountainbike an sich war! 


Beste Grüße


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Februar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Welches ist es denn geworden? Zusammenbau kriegste hin...keine Ängste!
> 
> Tut mir leid das Du solange warten musst! Haben wir alle hinter uns...oder noch vor uns...
> 
> Beste Grüße



Hmmm coole Wohnzimmerwand


----------



## rmfausi (15. Februar 2013)

Ich würde das schwarze Torque nehmen. 
Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Marolicious (15. Februar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Welches ist es denn geworden? Zusammenbau kriegste hin...keine Ängste!
> 
> Tut mir leid das Du solange warten musst! Haben wir alle hinter uns...oder noch vor uns...
> 
> Beste Grüße



Es sieht genial. Ich wusste nicht, welche Farbe zu wählen, aber Sie haben mich überzeugt, den weißen nehmen. Ich plane es fast auf die gleiche Weise tun. Ich meine ersetzen die gleichen Komponenten. Aber wahrscheinlich Spank Spike Race LRS, Zee Bremsen und Standard-Reverb Sattelstütze, um etwas Geld zu sparen. Wie viel wiegt insgesamt? Dank Marolicious


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (15. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich würde das schwarze Torque nehmen.
> Gruß rmfausi
> 
> 
> Happy Biking



Ich würde das weiße nehmen  
Und dieses grün der laufräder entfernen durch Austausch 
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## rmfausi (15. Februar 2013)

@*speichenquaeler*

Wie machen sich die Fatal berts bei der aktuellen Witterung (kalt, Schnee, Schneematsch)? Ich habe noch einen Satz zum Runterfahren im Keller. Ich habe eigentlich gute Erfahrungen mit denen im Sommer bei Trockenheit gemacht, wenns feuchter wird dann naja bis olala.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## stromb6 (15. Februar 2013)

Der Albert ist nicht der richtige Begleiter in den Wintermonaten. Nimm eine Mary für den Winter, ist im Nassen und bei Matsch der bessere Reifen. Der Albert ist einer der besten Reifen für Traktion bergauf auf technischen Trails im Sommer.


----------



## un1e4shed (15. Februar 2013)

Huhu,
wegen Zugverlegung der Reverb Stealth nochmal... War mal so frech und hab das Bild von *speichenquaeler *hergenommen 
Kann man die markierten Satellite Single nicht gegen Satellite Double ersetzen und hätte man so eine saubere Zugverlegung für die Reverb Stealth?


----------



## speichenquaeler (15. Februar 2013)

Doch...das geht...bei der Reverb liegen auch so verschiebbare mit dabei...ich mach gleich mal Detailphotos...bin nur gerade noch unterwegs...

Beste Grüße


----------



## speichenquaeler (15. Februar 2013)

@_un1e4shed_

Hab mir das mal angeschaut. Ich kann keinen sinnvollen Weg sehen an die Unterseite des Unterrohrs zu kommen. Prinzipiell sollte das möglich sein. Du musst die Leitung allerdings ziemlich ums Unterrohr wickeln. Ich hab das so gemacht:





















Beste Grüße


----------



## speichenquaeler (15. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @*speichenquaeler*
> 
> Wie machen sich die Fatal berts bei der aktuellen Witterung (kalt, Schnee, Schneematsch)? Ich habe noch einen Satz zum Runterfahren im Keller. Ich habe eigentlich gute Erfahrungen mit denen im Sommer bei Trockenheit gemacht, wenns feuchter wird dann naja bis olala.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


 
Nicht gut...der setzt sich zuverlässig zu und hat ein sehr indifferentes Kurvenverhalten. Ich habe den früh gekauft weil ich zufällig beim "Sell-out-Sammy" bei bike-discount in Bonn die Dinger für 40 den Satz geschossen habe. 



stromb6 schrieb:


> Der Albert ist nicht der richtige Begleiter in den Wintermonaten. Nimm eine Mary für den Winter, ist im Nassen und bei Matsch der bessere Reifen. Der Albert ist einer der besten Reifen für Traktion bergauf auf technischen Trails im Sommer.


 

Das matschige Mariechen habe ich auch mitgenommen, habe mir das noch nicht getraut...das sind die Stollen dicker als meine Waden...

Beste Grüße


----------



## BarneyG (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich lese hier schon eine Weile mit und habe mittlerweile auch das Gapstar im Wohnzimmer stehen. Es ist mein erstes MTB, fahre sonst nur MX, deswegen habe ich auch noch viele Fragen. Hier kommt ihr ins Spiel. 
Kann mir jemand seine Dämpfer / Gabel Grundeinstellung posten, der auch ca. 75-80 kg in voller Montur wiegt? (samt Luftdruck)
In welcher Sitz/Stehposition stellt man den Negativfederweg ein? Ich konnte es mir bisher wirklich nicht zusammenreimen und habe auch die Suche bemüht.  
Wäre super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. 
Gruß Barney


----------



## DennisS (16. Februar 2013)

@speichenquaeler
Gute Zugverlegung 
Und noch eine Frage saut das nicht ohne Ende wenn ich Leitungen kürze ?
Oder gibts da spezielles Werkzeug ? Ich hab halt Angst das das Öl raussaut ... wäre eher negativ ^^ 
Brauch ich da einen Montageständer ?
Jaja das wird ein Spaß, und eine schöne Herausforderung^^ mal auf Youtube schauen


----------



## niki_ta (16. Februar 2013)

Ich muss jetzt mal hier was los werden: Ich depp!
Gestern bin ich mit meinem neuen Alpinist gemütlich um den Wonzimmertisch gefahren/gehüpft und reiß beim Umsetzten des Hinterrads das Pedal aus der Kurbel.
Ich hatte die Plattpedale nur mäßig, handfest angezogen (wollte das Gewinde schonen) und offensichtlich haben die sich gelöst und jetzt hab ich ca 4/5 vom Gewinde aus der Kurbel gerissen.
Verdammmte ******* - das Rad hatte noch kein Gelände gesehen.

Kann das richtig sein, dass die Kurbel so weich ist, dass man das Gewinde raus reißen kann? Ist ja als FR/DH deklariert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (16. Februar 2013)

wieso zieht man denn die schrauben nicht mit dem dafür vorgesehenen drehmoment an?

nächstes mal kein versenderbike? 



für sowas fehlt mir echt das verständnis. und dann noch mitleid haben wollen


----------



## DennisS (16. Februar 2013)

Woran erkennt man das richtige Drehmoment denn ?


----------



## noam (16. Februar 2013)

gewindegröße, anbauanleitung, . . .


----------



## DennisS (16. Februar 2013)

Beim festdrehen ? Das es irgendwo stehen mag okay klar ^^ aber ich ziehe die ja nur mit nem gabelschlüssel fest ....


----------



## noam (16. Februar 2013)

in der Pedalachse ist ein Innensechkant bei eigentlich allen Pedalen. Da kannst du mit ner Nuss und Drehmomentschlüssel arbeiten.

Die meisten Pedale bedürfen ein Drehmoment von 30 bis 40 Nm


----------



## Poex (16. Februar 2013)

BarneyG schrieb:


> ...Kann mir jemand seine Dämpfer / Gabel Grundeinstellung posten, der auch ca. 75-80 kg in voller Montur wiegt? (samt Luftdruck) In welcher Sitz/Stehposition stellt man den Negativfederweg ein?...



Hi Barney,

ich habe in Montur ca. 77kg auf der Wage, also ähnlich zu deinem Gewicht. Ob meine Einstellung nun gut sind und vor allem zu deinem Fahrstil passen, kann dir hier wohl keiner beantworten. Aber du kannst ja mal herum experimentieren, hier meine Einstellungen (ich habe das Gapstar bei ca. 175cm/81cm in S): Gabel: 55psi, 2 Klicks HSC, 4 Klicks LSC, 12 Klicks Rebound (Voreinstellung). Dämpfer: ca. 87psi (SAG minimalst über 30%), ca. 1,75 Umdrehungen HSC, 6 Klicks LSC, 2 Umdrehungen HSR, 5 Klicks LSR. Immer ausgehend von ganz offen/weich/schnell. Bin aber noch noch am herumprobieren, teilweise habe ich das Gefühl, der Dämpfer schlegt zu oft durch - evtl. muss man hier mit einem Volumspacer experimentieren! Je nach Trail verstelle ich die LSC des Dämpfers um +6 Klicks (aktiveres Fahren, weitere Sprünge). SAG messe ich persönlich immer ruhig aufs Bike stellen und mit dem Ellenbogen ganz leicht an der Wand abstützen. Erst setze ich mich ruhig auf den Satell und dann stelle ich mich vorsichtig auf, so dass mein Kinn direkt über dem Lenker ist, fertig (vorsichtig absteigen!).

Grüße,
Christoph


----------



## BarneyG (16. Februar 2013)

@Poex: Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich werde es erstmal so versuchen. 

Zählt man die Klicks beim MTB immer von komplett offen? Frage nur weil es beim Moped genau anders rum ist.


----------



## ale2812 (17. Februar 2013)

niki_ta schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt mal hier was los werden: Ich depp!
> Gestern bin ich mit meinem neuen Alpinist gemütlich um den Wonzimmertisch gefahren/gehüpft und reiß beim Umsetzten des Hinterrads das Pedal aus der Kurbel.
> Ich hatte die Plattpedale nur mäßig, handfest angezogen (wollte das Gewinde schonen) und offensichtlich haben die sich gelöst und jetzt hab ich ca 4/5 vom Gewinde aus der Kurbel gerissen.
> Verdammmte ******* - das Rad hatte noch kein Gelände gesehen.
> ...



wenn ich hier lese, was hier alles im wohnzimmer festgestellt wird... 

btw: ich zieh meine pedale immer nur handfest an und arbeite nie mit dem hohen vorgeschriebenen drehmoment. soll heißen, dass du mit sicherheit die pedale nicht handfest angezogen hattest, sondern nur die paar umdrehungen...

zur lösung deines problems: altes gewinde ausbohren, eine neue hülse mit gewinde einkleben. fahre ich an einem bike schon seit jahren. wobei du wahrscheinlich auch einfach weiterfahren könntest, wenn es nur 20% des gewindes betrifft.


----------



## User60311 (17. Februar 2013)

dem Einen fällt die ganze Kurbel ab, dem anderen "nur" das Pedal...

komischerweise haben beide kein Drehmomentschlüssel, und haben aber alles "schön fest gezogen"...

Also euch würd ich meine Reifen am Auto nicht wechseln lassen ! (Mal davon ab, das ich kein Auto hab )

40Nm Drehmoment is ne Menge Holz. da kannste mit der Hand und ner 1/2" Ratsche net viel kaputt machen. Mit der gleichen 1/2" Ratsche würdeste beim Auto auch mim Fuß arbeiten.... (Radmuttern werden so mit ca 80-100Nm angezogen...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (17. Februar 2013)

Heute leider wieder ohne Schnee unterwegs, dafür etwas schwerer als sonst.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (17. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Heute leider wieder ohne Schnee unterwegs, dafür etwas schwerer als sonst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haste ne Abdeckung auf die einstellschrauben von Dämpfer gemacht?


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Februar 2013)

ale2812 schrieb:


> wenn ich hier lese, was hier alles im wohnzimmer festgestellt wird...
> 
> btw: ich zieh meine pedale immer nur handfest an und arbeite nie mit dem hohen vorgeschriebenen drehmoment. soll heißen, dass du mit sicherheit die pedale nicht handfest angezogen hattest, sondern nur die paar umdrehungen...
> 
> zur lösung deines problems: altes gewinde ausbohren, eine neue hülse mit gewinde einkleben. fahre ich an einem bike schon seit jahren. wobei du wahrscheinlich auch einfach weiterfahren könntest, wenn es nur 20% des gewindes betrifft.



Ich werf jetzt einfach mal den Begriff HeliCoil in die Runde


----------



## rmfausi (17. Februar 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Haste ne Abdeckung auf die einstellschrauben von Dämpfer gemacht?



Ja, da ich bei der Jungfernfahrt in den Einstellschrauben ziemlich Dreck gesammelt hatte und ich nicht weiss
wie gut diese gedichtet sind, gabs einen Überzieher. Ist einfach und tut seinen Zweck hervorragend.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## ASQ (17. Februar 2013)

BarneyG schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich lese hier schon eine Weile mit und habe mittlerweile auch das Gapstar im Wohnzimmer stehen. Es ist mein erstes MTB, fahre sonst nur MX, deswegen habe ich auch noch viele Fragen. Hier kommt ihr ins Spiel.
> Kann mir jemand seine Dämpfer / Gabel Grundeinstellung posten, der auch ca. 75-80 kg in voller Montur wiegt? (samt Luftdruck)
> In welcher Sitz/Stehposition stellt man den Negativfederweg ein? Ich konnte es mir bisher wirklich nicht zusammenreimen und habe auch die Suche bemüht.
> ...



evtl hilft dir das canyon video [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL0Ekgeba24"]Fahrwerkabstimmung  Workshop fÃ¼r Canyon Bikes und andere MTBs - YouTube[/nomedia]

Grüße, ASQ


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Februar 2013)

noam schrieb:


> wieso zieht man denn die schrauben nicht mit dem dafür vorgesehenen drehmoment an?
> 
> nächstes mal kein versenderbike?
> 
> ...



Was hat denn ein ausgerissenes Gewinde an nem Anbauteil mit Versenderbike zu tun?
Entweder kann man sein Pedal montieren oder halt nit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (18. Februar 2013)

Ich denke mal das War darauf bezogen, dass ihm das technische Verständnis fehlt sich um ein Versender bike zu kümmern


----------



## Killabeez (18. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Heute leider wieder ohne Schnee unterwegs, dafür etwas schwerer als sonst.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1312367
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


 

Geiler scheiß, so muss ein Bike aussehen


----------



## lubbenz (18. Februar 2013)

@rmfausi, kannst du vielleicht mal ein bild von dieser "abdeckung" machen? oder beschreiben was du da genau drübergemacht hast? ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das wirklich keine schlechte idee ist, vorallem wenn man den dämpfer umdreht (so wie du)
danke schonmal und viel spaß beim fahren jungs.. muss noch bis ende märz aufs gapstar warten :/


----------



## rmfausi (18. Februar 2013)

@lubbenz
Die "Abdeckung" ist kein Hexenwerk. Ich habe ein Stück MTB Schlauch genommen über das Piggy drübergezogen und unten zum Dämpfer hin ausgeschnitten das ein Lappen die Schrauben abdeckt. Das ist eigentlich alles. Zum Einstellen einfach weg klappen und gut ist's. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lubbenz (18. Februar 2013)

jaja... der gute alte schlauch, mal wieder zu was gut  danke!


----------



## Mystery (19. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Gapstar, wie Bikepark fähig ist es? 
Hält es viel aus oder sind die Laufräder eher nicht dafür geeignet?


----------



## stromb6 (19. Februar 2013)

Die Frage hatten wir hier schon mehrmals. Bitte einfach mal hier ein paar Seiten zurück blättern und lesen.


----------



## Niklas0 (20. Februar 2013)

@Mystery ganz einfach: die meisten hier werden die Vorteile nicht komplett ausreizen können und für 3-4 mal im Jahr in den bikepark reicht es völlig. Die Nachteile wirst du auch erst spüren wenn du in direkten Vergleich ein Downhiller fährst. Das ex ist ein enduro kein downhill also wenn du nur in den bikepark willst und vllt paar Türchen zu machen entfehle ich dir das Frx mit dem Umbau von smubob  hoffe ich konnte dir helfen! Wenn du weiter fragen hast einfach hier oder per on fragen 
Achso: die Felgen sind garnicht so schlecht wie die meisten hier behaupten!!


----------



## RobG301 (22. Februar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Diese unsäglichen Canyongriffe sind der reinste Horror.
> 
> Ich war gestern 2h unterwegs und heute fühlt sich meine Hand an, als hätte ich gegen Goerge Foremann fingergehackelt!
> 
> ...



Probier doch mal die Kevlar Lock On Grips von Renthal aus!


----------



## stromb6 (22. Februar 2013)

Nimm was von ODI, die haben mehr Auswahl und kosten auch noch weniger als die Renthal Dinger. Vor allem bekommst du bei ODI je nach Vorliebe unterschiedlich dicke Griffe und weiters bekommst du die Klemmringe in allen Farben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Nimm was von ODI, die haben mehr Auswahl und kosten auch noch weniger als die Renthal Dinger. Vor allem bekommst du bei ODI je nach Vorliebe unterschiedlich dicke Griffe und weiters bekommst du die Klemmringe in allen Farben.



Jap...die ODI fahr ich auch seit Jahren.


----------



## jonalisa (22. Februar 2013)

Ich versuchs mal in einigen Canyon Threads.

Hätte jemand eine defekte Alu-Sattelstütze mit einem Durchmesser von 30,9 mm für den Einsatz am Montageständer abzugeben?

Kontaktiert mich einfach per PN.


----------



## Coles (23. Februar 2013)

Ich war der festen Überzeugung das ich das ich das Gapstar in Rot/schwarz nehme...heut war ich da...gekauft hab ich Weiß/forest....ich danke euch für eure Beiträge...Jetzt muss ich 2 lange Wochen warten....

Greetz Coles


----------



## Ollik (23. Februar 2013)

Was hat dich vom Weißen überzeugt ?


----------



## Coles (23. Februar 2013)

Das weiße sieht in natura einfach "fetter" bzw hochwertiger aus... zumindest im sauberem Zustand..


----------



## RobG301 (23. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Nimm was von ODI, die haben mehr Auswahl und kosten auch noch weniger als die Renthal Dinger. Vor allem bekommst du bei ODI je nach Vorliebe unterschiedlich dicke Griffe und weiters bekommst du die Klemmringe in allen Farben.



Auch wieder wahr!

Aber wenn man einmal angefixt ist und Gefallen dran gefunden hat, kommt man schwer von Renthal runter!


----------



## stromb6 (23. Februar 2013)

Der Kevlar Lock On Grip von Renthal ist fast identisch zum Odi Ruffian. Ist Geschmacksache welchen du da fährst. Odi hat halt wesentlich mehr Auswahl, vor allem die verschiedenfärbigen Klemmringe kannst je nach Bike anpassen und sie kosten etwas weniger.


----------



## Go4bike (25. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute danke für eure Tipps  ich hab mir jetzt auch das ex Gapstar bestellt leider erst 1 April abholtermin


----------



## bike_dude (25. Februar 2013)

hat jemand schon mal unter die Maxxis Pellen geschaut, was für Schläuche montiert sind beim Gapstar?, da lässt sich vielleicht noch billig bissal Gewicht sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (25. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich recht gesehen habe beim Vorderreifenwechsel waren es Schwalbe SV13, also Standard. Man kann auch Leichtbauschläuche oder eben Latexschläuche zum Gewicht sparen verbauen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (25. Februar 2013)

bike_dude schrieb:


> hat jemand schon mal unter die Maxxis Pellen geschaut, was für Schläuche montiert sind beim Gapstar?, da lässt sich vielleicht noch billig bissal Gewicht sparen.



Jau genau, ist SV13


----------



## stromb6 (26. Februar 2013)

Nimm die Schläuche raus und fahr tubeless wenn du Gewicht sparen willst, spart über 200g!


----------



## un1e4shed (26. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Nimm die Schläuche raus und fahr tubeless wenn du Gewicht sparen willst, spart über 200g!



Welches Tubeless Kit nehmt ihr dafür?


----------



## stromb6 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich verwende Notubes Felgenband, Ventile und Reifenmilch.

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...8;page=1;menu=1000,2,103,108;mid=0;pgc=44:442

Gibts auch von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## bike_dude (26. Februar 2013)

Danke erstmal!

Bisher war ich ausschließlich auf Schläuchen unterwegs.

Sind die Sunringle vom Gapstar also nicht tubeless vorbereitet, heißt man braucht Felgenband, Milch und spezielle Ventile?

DER Grund zum umrüsten wäre für mich ein Gewichtsvorteil, allerdings frage ich mich:
Bekommt man eine Rubberqueen (nicht UST) beispielsweiße dicht? Bei den meisten Schwalbe Reifen steht ja immer tubeless-ready dabei.
Ansonsten müsst ich bei Conti auf beispielsweiße UST Rubberqueen gehen, allerdings wiegt die Version dann soviel mehr dass sichs vom Gewicht wieder aufhebt.

Hoff es kann jemand helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (26. Februar 2013)

DER ground zum umrüsten ist nicht der gewichtsvorteil, sondern die pannensicherheit bei niedrigen drücken.
die milch wiegt ja auch was...

meine bisherigen erfahrungen sind, dass man auch nicht UST reifen dicht bekommt... mit schwalbe hab ich aber keine erfahrungen


----------



## Markdierk (26. Februar 2013)

Soweit ich das gelesen habe sind die Schwalbe-Reifen am einfachsten dicht zu bekommen. UST Reifen sind wie schon erwähnt leider sehr schwer und nicht sonderlich empfehlenswert. Lieber Milch + tl rdy

USt Reifen sind meines Wissens dafür ausgelegt, auch ohne Milch dicht zu sein, deshalb sind sie so schwer


----------



## Jogi (26. Februar 2013)

Ich hab auch schon Schwalbe Reifen dicht bekommen, die schon einige km runter hatten und auch bereits einige Einstiche hatten. Das hat zwar am Anfang überall die Milch rausgedrückt, aber letztendlich wurde es dicht.


----------



## stromb6 (27. Februar 2013)

Schwalbe Reifen sind am einfachsten dicht zu bekommen. Bei Schwalbe funktioniert es sogar mit Reifen die nicht tubeless ready sind.
Sehr schlechte Reifen um tubeless zu fahren sind die Black Chili Contis. Bei Conti musst du vor jeder Ausfahrt nachpumpen. 
Maxxis Dh Dratreifen werden auch perfekt dicht, wie es bei den Faltreifen ist kann ich nicht sagen.

@ ale2812
Der Grund zum Umrüsten ist allgemein die Pannensicherheit (hatte einen FA mit 14 Einstichen der ohne Probleme dicht hielt) und als Bonus das Gewicht noch dazu. Das hat aber nichts mit niedrigen Reifendrücken zu tun, denn normale Faltreifen werden auch tubeless mit dem selben Reifendruck gefahren wie mit Schlauch. Mit weniger Druck kannst du nur wirkliche UST Reifen fahren, die halten auch bei niedrigerem Druck perfekt auf der Felge.

Die 60ml Reifenmilch wiegen 50g, das Dichtungsband 10g pro Felge sind dann 120g pro Laufradsatz. Die 13er Schwalbe Schläuche wiegen 190g/stk also 380g pro Laufradsatz. Wenn du dann das Felgenband noch mitrechnest kommst auf 400g. Es lohnt sich also schon wenn man die paar Euro investiert und auf tubeless umrüstet um auch Gewicht zu sparen. Für über 200g Gewichtsersparnis musst du an anderen Komponenten schon ordentlich Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Thiel (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

also ich hatte jetzt einen MKII 2.4 BCC RaceSport und der wurde innerhalb weniger Stunden dicht und hielt auch die Luft.
Deine pauschalen Aussagen sind völlig Fehl am Platz. Ich konnte ihn sogar ganz einfach mit einer Standpumpe montieren. 
Ein Continental Baron 2.5 BCC war wegen der extrem steifen Karkasse etwas aufwendiger zu montieren aber wurde schnell dicht und hielt ebenso die Luft.
Das mit der Gewichtsersparnis wird oft auch übertrieben dargestellt.
Es kommt immer darauf an, was man für Schläuche vorher gefahren ist.
Ich war vorher mit Latexschläuchen unterwegs, die ~125 pro Stück wogen.
Bisher fahre ich mit ca. 60ml Milch pro Reifen. 
Viel spart man da nicht und ob man es merkt, entscheidet sowieso jeder ganz subjektiv für sich selbst.
Oft ist es auch nur das beruhigtere Gewissen 

Je nach Felge, Reifen, Gewicht und Fahrstil, kann man Tubeless schon mit weniger Druck als wie mit Schlauch fahren. Das ist aber sehr individuell!

Als Felgenband habe ich Tesa Extra Power Extreme Outdoor. Das ist jetzt seit August drinnen und zeigt keinerlei Ausfallerscheinungen 
Ich würde mir deshalb niemals das teure NoTubes Band kaufen.


----------



## bike_dude (27. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Ich verwende Notubes Felgenband, Ventile und Reifenmilch.
> 
> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...8;page=1;menu=1000,2,103,108;mid=0;pgc=44:442
> 
> Gibts auch von anderen Herstellern.


bekommt man mit dem kit die sunringle charger tubeless?
(was mich verwirrt, dass da steht es is für ztr flow..)


oder anders gesgagt: Mit welchem Kit bekomm ich die SunRingle günstig auf tubeless und was muss umgebaut werden? auch Felgenband?

Da die Sunringle nicht UST sind (lieg ich da richtig?) tendier ich momentan zum Hans Dampf tubeless ready aufgebaut.


----------



## stromb6 (27. Februar 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich hatte jetzt einen MKII 2.4 BCC RaceSport und der wurde innerhalb weniger Stunden dicht und hielt auch die Luft.
> Deine pauschalen Aussagen sind völlig Fehl am Platz. Ich konnte ihn sogar ganz einfach mit einer Standpumpe montieren.
> ...



Meine Erfahrungen poste ich so wie ich sie gemacht habe und nicht so wie sie dir gefallen. Freut mich das du Conti Fan bist, ich fahre Reifen von verschiedenen Herstellern für verschiedenste Einsatzzwecke. Da ich keinen Hersteller bevorzuge glaube ich schon, dass ich eine objektive Meinung zu dem Thema abgeben kann. 
Ich hätte für manche Touren am Strive auch lieber einen MKII am Hinterrad gehabt aber ich habe keinen Bock dauernd Reifen aufzupumpen.
Meine Aussagen beruhen auf meinen drei Reifensätzen des MKII, welche ich auf zwei verschiedenen Felgen versucht habe tubeless zu fahren. Es war nicht das Problem den MKII auf der Felge dicht zu bekommen, es war das Problem das er über länger Zeit die Luft nicht halten konnte obwohl der Abschluss zur Felge dicht war. 
Auf der selben Felge mit dem selben Felgenband konnte ich einen FA zwei Wochen fahren ohne nachpumpen zu müssen, alle MKII mussten spätestens alle drei Tage aufgepumpt werden. 
Das Problem das der MKII Protection die Luft nicht hält hatte nicht nur ich sondern auch sehr viele andere hier im Forum und auch in anderen MTB Foren.
Es wird schon einen Grund haben warum Conti beim MKII für 2013 nachgebessert hat. Das Problem trat nämlich nur beim MKII auf, Queen und andere hielten ohne Probleme die Luft über mehrere Wochen.

Das Rimtape von Notubes kostet zw. 10 und 12 Euro und reicht für 4-5 LRS. Das komplette Ümrüstkit mit Tape, Milch und zwei Ventilen 23 Euro. 
Da sch... ich auf ein Tesaband bei dem ich nicht sicher sein kann wie lange es hält. Das Notubes Tape ist bei mir schon seit 2 Saisonen auf der Felge und sieht noch aus wie am ersten Tag. Wenn ich die paar Euro nicht mehr hab hör ich auf zu biken.


----------



## stromb6 (27. Februar 2013)

bike_dude schrieb:


> bekommt man mit dem kit die sunringle charger tubeless?
> (was mich verwirrt, dass da steht es is für ztr flow..)
> 
> 
> ...



Das Set passt auch für deine Sun-Ringle. Auf den Modellen der Sun-Ringle Charger Serie ist genau dieses Tape schon serienmäßig drauf. Ich bin mit dem Charger Pro eine ganze Saison ohne Probleme tubeless gefahren.
Welchen Reifen du fahren willst bleibt dir überlassen, sollte auf deine Touren abgestimmt werden. Rollwiderstand ist SILBER, Grip ist GOLD!!! (meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## ale2812 (27. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> ....



gebe dir recht, ich habe das nur geschrieben, weil es sich so angehört hat, als würde der user nur aufgrund des gewichtsvorteils umsteigen wollen, und meiner meinung nach ist pannensicherheit und niedrigere drücke vorteilhafter als 200g ersparnis.

zum thema reifendruck: wenn ich am DH oder FR Hardtail bike (beide mit normalen Minions 2-Ply) hinten mit schlauch (DH o. Normal) fahre, brauch ich 2,5 bar um nicht ständig Platten zu haben. wobei ich selbst schon mit 2,5 bar und wicked will hinten einen platten hatte. von daher ist es ein riesiger vorteil pannensicher mit weniger druck unterwegs sein zu können. (kommt natürlich auf die strecke an, in willingen, winterberg reichen auch 2 bar hinten mit schlauch)


----------



## bike_dude (27. Februar 2013)

Super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 schon mal danke euch!


stromb6 schrieb:


> Das Set passt auch für deine Sun-Ringle. Auf den Modellen der Sun-Ringle Charger Serie ist genau dieses Tape schon serienmäßig drauf.


Heißt, das Tape muss nicht mehr angebracht werden? Also brauche ich von dem Kit eigentlich nur die Milch ist klar, und die Ventile, die werden einfach durchgesteckt durchs Tape?

Ein großes Umrüst-Set wie hier z.B. http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...6032;page=1;menu=1000,2,103,108;mid=468;pgc=0
mit diesen "Rim Strip Felgenbändern"
brauche ich dann gar nicht, hab ich das soweit richtig verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
wenn es eine Tubeless Ready Felge ist, brauchst du das Rimstrip nicht, da der Reifen genug halt auf der Felge hat.
Bei herkömlichen Felgen die für den Schlauchbetrieb gedacht sind, kommt das Rimstrip ins Spiel.




stromb6 schrieb:


> Sehr schlechte Reifen um tubeless zu fahren sind die Black Chili Contis. Bei Conti musst du vor jeder Ausfahrt nachpumpen.





Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich hatte jetzt einen MKII 2.4 BCC RaceSport und der wurde innerhalb weniger Stunden dicht und hielt auch die Luft.
> Deine pauschalen Aussagen sind völlig Fehl am Platz. Ich konnte ihn sogar ganz einfach mit einer Standpumpe montieren.
> ...





stromb6 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen poste ich so wie ich sie gemacht habe und nicht so wie sie dir gefallen. Freut mich das du Conti Fan bist, ich fahre Reifen von verschiedenen Herstellern für verschiedenste Einsatzzwecke. Da ich keinen Hersteller bevorzuge glaube ich schon, dass ich eine objektive Meinung zu dem Thema abgeben kann.
> Ich hätte für manche Touren am Strive auch lieber einen MKII am Hinterrad gehabt aber ich habe keinen Bock dauernd Reifen aufzupumpen.
> Meine Aussagen beruhen auf meinen drei Reifensätzen des MKII, welche ich auf zwei verschiedenen Felgen versucht habe tubeless zu fahren. Es war nicht das Problem den MKII auf der Felge dicht zu bekommen, es war das Problem das er über länger Zeit die Luft nicht halten konnte obwohl der Abschluss zur Felge dicht war.
> Auf der selben Felge mit dem selben Felgenband konnte ich einen FA zwei Wochen fahren ohne nachpumpen zu müssen, alle MKII mussten spätestens alle drei Tage aufgepumpt werden.
> ...



Warum schreibst du nicht direkt, das du diese Erfahrungen gemacht hast ? Hauptsache erstmal eine pauschale Aussage schreiben und später berichtigen. Du brauchst dich außerdem nicht angegriffen fühlen, weil ich ganz sachlich geschrieben habe. Kritik anzunehmen ist nichts schlimmes.


----------



## stromb6 (27. Februar 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn es eine Tubeless Ready Felge ist, brauchst du das Rimstrip nicht, da der Reifen genug halt auf der Felge hat.
> Bei herkömlichen Felgen die für den Schlauchbetrieb gedacht sind, kommt das Rimstrip ins Spiel.
> 
> Warum schreibst du nicht direkt, das du diese Erfahrungen gemacht hast ? Hauptsache erstmal eine pauschale Aussage schreiben und später berichtigen. Du brauchst dich außerdem nicht angegriffen fühlen, weil ich ganz sachlich geschrieben habe. Kritik anzunehmen ist nichts schlimmes.



Wirkliche UST Tubeless Felgen gibt es nur wenige(zb. Mavic EX 823). Diese Felgen haben keine durchgehenden Bohrungen für die Speichennippel und benötigen daher kein Tape da hier das Speichenloch nur in einen Felgenboden gebohrt wird und so keine durchgehenden Löcher in der Felge sind. Das Tape ist ja nicht für den Halt des Reifens auf der Felge da, sondern dafür das keine Luft durch die Speichennippelbohrungen entweichen kann!!! Die Milch dichtet die Innenseite des Reifens und die Verbindung von der Felge zum Reifen. Bei nicht UST Reifen entweicht immer ein wenig Luft durch die Karkasse was durch die Reifenmilch verhindert werden soll.

Bei der Sun Ringel Charger Serie ist deshalb bereits das Tape drauf. Bei anderen Felgen hast du das normale Felgenband drauf.
Wenn das Tape drauf ist brauchst du nur noch zwei tubeless Ventile und die Milch.


----------



## jimmykane (27. Februar 2013)

Die Mavic Crosstrail haben auch echte Tubeless-Felgen, sind aber vermutlich für das Torque nicht so das richtige, außer man nimmt die eben als leichten Zweitlaufradsatz für Touren.


----------



## Thiel (27. Februar 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Wirkliche UST Tubeless Felgen gibt es nur wenige(zb. Mavic EX 823). Diese Felgen haben keine durchgehenden Bohrungen für die Speichennippel und benötigen daher kein Tape da hier das Speichenloch nur in einen Felgenboden gebohrt wird und so keine durchgehenden Löcher in der Felge sind. Das Tape ist ja nicht für den Halt des Reifens auf der Felge da, sondern dafür das keine Luft durch die Speichennippelbohrungen entweichen kann!!! Die Milch dichtet die Innenseite des Reifens und die Verbindung von der Felge zum Reifen. Bei nicht UST Reifen entweicht immer ein wenig Luft durch die Karkasse was durch die Reifenmilch verhindert werden soll.
> 
> Bei der Sun Ringel Charger Serie ist deshalb bereits das Tape drauf. Bei anderen Felgen hast du das normale Felgenband drauf.
> Wenn das Tape drauf ist brauchst du nur noch zwei tubeless Ventile und die Milch.



Hallo,

das Yellow Tape dichtet aber ist nur für Tubeless Ready Felgen geeignet.
Bei einer nicht UST oder nicht Tubeless Ready Felge, braucht man das Rimstrip, das gleichzeitg dem Reifen auch einen besseren halt bieten soll.


----------



## Ollik (27. Februar 2013)

Haben denn Tubeless so viele vorteile ? Ich kann mir vorstellen das wenn man mal den reifen wechselt es eine riesen Sauerei gibt 
_______________________________
Verkaufe Haibike Q FS RX


----------



## stromb6 (27. Februar 2013)

Sämtliche Felgen die Canyon an den 2013er Torque und Strive Modellen verbaut sind entweder tubeless ready oder wie die Crossmax SX wirkliche UST Felgen. Sämtliche Spank Felgen sind ebenfalls tubeless ready und können mit dem Yellow Tape gefahren werden. DT Swiss Tricon sind alles UST Felgen und alle anderen DT Swiss Felgen für AM/Enduro/FR/Downhill können ebenfalls mit Tape gefahren werden. Für die Notubes Felgen in diesem Segment gilt selbiges.
Mir fällt im Moment keine brauchbare Felge für ein Torque oder Strive ein die ein Rimstrip erfordern würde!


----------



## lubbenz (28. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht das eigentlich bei den Leuten mit ner Lyrik aus (Gapstar), ich habe schon oft gelesen dass die Gabeln halbtrocken ausgeliefert wurden, und die meisten erstmal einen kleinen Gabelservice gemacht haben und Öl nachgefüllt... 
Könnt ihr das bestätigen?
Ich überlege nämlich ob ich das Teil, sobald ich's habe, auch direkt aufmache und nachschaue, hab das aber noch nie gemacht. Weiß jemand welches Öl zu wenig war? Oben oder unten, und auf welcher Seite? Beim 5wt oder 15wt Öl?
Ich würde mir das schon gern mal beibringen, scheint ja kein Hexenwerk zu sein mit dem Gabelservice und das dann auch ab und zu mal selbst durchführen..


----------



## Thiel (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

es geht fast immer um das Schmieröl.

Das zu wenig eingefüllt wird, ist bei vielen Gabeln ein Problem.

Du stellst das Rad auf den Kopf und baust das VR aus, damit kein Öl auf die Bremssscheibe kommen kann. 
Du siehst jetzt den Zugstufenversteller und auf der anderen Seite eine schwarze Inbusschraube. Zugstufenversteller abziehen und beide Schrauben zu 2/3 rausschrauben und mit einem Hammer auf die Schrauben schlagen, bis sie sich gelockert haben und du sie per Hand (ohne zu drehen) rein und raus bewegen kannst.
Wenn du sie nun ganz rausschraubst und das Casting (Tauchrohr) 2-3 cm von den Standrohren hochziehst (Rad steht auf dem Kopf) und dann umdrehst (ohne das die Gabel den Boden berührt) läuft das Schmieröl raus. Das sind keine riesigen Mengen sondern oft nur 1-2 Schnappsgläser voll und ist innerhalb 1-2 Minuten erledigt.
Dann kannst du das Bike wieder umdrehen und pro Seite ~20ml Motoröl einfüllen. 
Damit die Inbusschrauben anziehen können, muss das Casting wieder komplett aufgeschoben werden. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl0GdF0w5hI

In dem Video bei 2:52 siehst jeweils die zwei "Stangen", die nach unten rausragen. Da müssen die Inbusschrauben wieder reingedreht werden.
Wie gesagt, du musst für den Schmierölwechsel das Casting nicht komplett abziehen. 
Ich würde die Luft auch nicht ablassen, damit die "Stange" schön stramm sitzt und nicht hin und her schlackert beim aufschieben vom Casting. 

Motoröl deshalb, weil es besser schmiert und zufälligerweise auch keine Dichtungen, Magnesium/Alu angreift. Wäre ja schlimm, wenn es dieses täte


----------



## lubbenz (28. Februar 2013)

Super, Danke für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort!
Bei 2:52 ist das Video aber leider schon zu Ende :-D
Es handelt sich also der Anleitung zufolge um die 2 mal je 15ml 15wt Öl beim Lower Leg... ich habe nämlich so einen Kanister SRAM Pitstop Öl bestellt, muss also auch kein Motoröl nehmen. Danke nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondo-mania (28. Februar 2013)

Ich hab das Sram Öl in 5 verschiedenen Viskositäten und nehm trotzdem lieber Motoröl. Heb dir das Gabelöl lieber fürn Dämpfungsservice auf. Vorausgesetzt du hast das 5er Öl.

Gruss



lubbenz schrieb:


> Super, Danke für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort!
> Bei 2:52 ist das Video aber leider schon zu Ende :-D
> Es handelt sich also der Anleitung zufolge um die 2 mal je 15ml 15wt Öl beim Lower Leg... ich habe nämlich so einen Kanister SRAM Pitstop Öl bestellt, muss also auch kein Motoröl nehmen. Danke nochmal!


----------



## lubbenz (28. Februar 2013)

Ja 5er hab ich auch. Für die Dämpferseite steht ja sowieso in der Anleitung 193ml 5er Öl.
Aber für die 2*15ml im Casting steht da halt 15er und nicht 5er... da brauch ich mir nix aufzuheben ;-)
Also Danke nochmal, zusammenfassend: Casting nur ein Stückchen abziehen, umdrehen, so dass das Öl rauslaufen kann, zurückdrehen, neues Öl rein, Casting wieder komplett draufschieben und festziehen. Sollte kein Problem sein!
Es gibt ja auch noch dieses Lower Leg Installation Video, wo man das auch alles gut sieht: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2kjQXOgoGI"]RockShox Lower Leg Install - YouTube[/nomedia]


Edit: Achja, und sorry für das kleine Abschweifen im Torque Thread  Aber das betrifft ja vielleicht auch noch einige, die auch direkt Öl nachfüllen wollen bei ihrer Lyrik am Gapstar.. Dann war das hier ja jetzt quasi die kleine Kurzanleitung


----------



## Flash_Gordon (28. Februar 2013)

Fast ein bißchen schade für Euch, daß sie nicht wie bei der Totem auch die Speed Lube-Schräubchen vorgesehen haben.


----------



## Jason13 (28. Februar 2013)

Bei mir war auch zu wenig Öl drin, aus der Luft Seite kamen nur paar tropfen raus  
Ich hab sie ganz zerlegt und dann gleich noch gefettet  
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## rmfausi (28. Februar 2013)

Bei mir wars das gleiche wie bei Jason13, gefettet und geölt. Läuft jetzt sehr gut.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Thiel (28. Februar 2013)

Ja, ein Blick in die Luftkammer (vorher Luft ablassen) kann nicht schaden und ist innerhalb von 5 min erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Mir fällt im Moment keine brauchbare Felge für ein Torque oder Strive ein die ein Rimstrip erfordern würde!


Da gibts immer noch genug...! Leider z. B. die, die ich am Touren-LRS fahre (Alexrims Supra 30). Als ich den LRS aufgebaut habe, habe ich noch gedacht, dass ich eh nicht TL fahren werde...  hätte ich das früher gewusst, hätte ich die Subrosa genommen.




Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> Fast ein bißchen schade für Euch, daß sie nicht wie bei der Totem auch die Speed Lube-Schräubchen vorgesehen haben.


Ja, der Tatsache habe ich auch schon etwas nachgetrauert...


----------



## Jason13 (1. März 2013)

Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> Fast ein bißchen schade für Euch, daß sie nicht wie bei der Totem auch die Speed Lube-Schräubchen vorgesehen haben.



Was issn das?


----------



## Thiel (1. März 2013)

Kleine Torx Schraube um das Schmieröl zu wechseln, ohne Teile von der Gabel zu zerlegen.


----------



## Ollik (1. März 2013)

Hab heute die neue Freeride bekommen  

da haben sie auch das Torque getestet allerdings das Alpinist... Es war gut ! aber nicht das Beste :/   denkt ihr dass , das Gapstar besser ist ?


----------



## Ollik (2. März 2013)

Und kann nochmal jemand das genau Gewicht seines Gapstars posten


----------



## DennisS (2. März 2013)

Monatgefrage:
In dem Sitzrohr (da wo die Sattelstütz neikommt) ist ein Grat drinnen ...
Sandpapier nehmen und rausschleifen oder ? (Besenstiel Variante)
Am Vorderrad sind keine Schutzkappen drauf (Nabenschutzkappen, mussten nix ablösen um es einzubauen) ?
Am Hinterrad sind Nabenschutzkappen drauf, auch auf Schaltwerksseite ? Wie mache ich die auf der Schaltwerksseite ab ?
Die Mavic Laufräder haben beim Schaltwerk (hinten) einen Plastikschutz zwischen Schaltwerk und Felgen ... Rausmachen ?
Danke für die hoffentl schnelle Antwort !


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. März 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Und kann nochmal jemand das genau Gewicht seines Gapstars posten



Ich erinnere mich an weiße *16,4kg* in Größe M mit Saint Bremse 2013er beide 203er Scheiben, Spank Subrosa, Hope Pro II Evo, Original Bereifung, Reverb Stealth, Saint Pedalen und selle Italia XC Sattel.

Die Variante mit Fat Alberts habe ich noch nicht gewogen...Fährt sich jedoch wesentlich gefühlt leichter bergan...bergab liegt das Ding satt wie ein öliger Pfandkuchen in der Pfanne...

Beste Grüße

Korrektur...es waren 16,1 kg...wahrscheinlich bist Du in meiner Konfiguration unter 16kg mit den FA.


----------



## lubbenz (2. März 2013)

Das mit dem Pfannkuchen war jetzt aber nicht positiv oder?


----------



## allmtb (2. März 2013)

hi, hab ma ne frage: meine sitzposition aufm gapstar kommt mir schon sehr nach vorne gebeugt vor, rücken hat nach ner halben stunde fahren weh getan. was kann ich machen für ne aufrechtere sitzposition? - sattel noch n stück nach vor schieben klar, gibts beim vorbau was noch kürzeres? oder gibts auch ne möglichkeit den lenker weiter oben zu fixieren? 

danke im voraus und viele grüße,
allmtb


----------



## rmfausi (2. März 2013)

@allmtb
was hast du für 'ne Rahmengröße bei welchen Körperabmessungen? 
Welche Vorbaulänge ist verbaut? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allmtb (2. März 2013)

Körpergröße ist 183 cm, Schrittlänge war glaub ich 83 cm. Rahmengröße ist L. Ich war von dem PPS genau zwischen M und L und hatte mich für L entschieden. Vorbau ist immer noch Raceface Respond unverändert, der ist doch 45mm lang oder?


----------



## rmfausi (2. März 2013)

Ich habe bei 183/87cm M genommen, weil L mir zu lang war, nur so am Rande. Der Vorbau beim L ist 60mm lang, steht so auch bei den Geometriedaten von Canyon. Ein kürzerer Vorbau bringt bei dir schon mal was. Den Lenker würde ich nicht noch höher haben wollen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. März 2013)

allmtb schrieb:


> Körpergröße ist 183 cm, Schrittlänge war glaub ich 83 cm. Rahmengröße ist L. Ich war von dem PPS genau zwischen M und L und hatte mich für L entschieden. Vorbau ist immer noch Raceface Respond unverändert, der ist doch 45mm lang oder?



Das gestreckte Sitzen ist der Größe L und dem verlängertem Reach 2013 geschuldet. Ich bin 183cm bei SL86 und habe das M (ähnlich wie rmfausi) genommen und bin perfekt zufrieden. Du kannst noch ca. 2-3cm max ausm Vorbau holen...ansonsten würde ich erwägen das Bike gegen ein M auszutauschen...

Beste Grüße


----------



## allmtb (2. März 2013)

ok, schonmal danke für die schnellen antworten. was ich jetzt als nächstes tu weiß ich noch nicht. habs heute erst richtig eingesaut, also müsst ichs eh erstma richtig putzen, wenn ich die rahmengröße noch tauschen wollte. viele grüße,
allmtb


----------



## Jason13 (2. März 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> Monatgefrage:
> In dem Sitzrohr (da wo die Sattelstütz neikommt) ist ein Grat drinnen ...
> Sandpapier nehmen und rausschleifen oder ? (Besenstiel Variante)


Hab ich auch so gemacht, geht super  
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Master_KK (2. März 2013)

Mein schwarzer EX Gapstar Grösse M ist auch bestellt 

Ne SLX-Kassette hab ich noch hier rumliegen, die wird auf alle Fälle aus Gewichtsgründen montiert und die Deore auf Ersatz. Lenker wird gegen nen breiteren getauscht - Bin eher 760-780 gewöhnt. Mein RaceFace Atlas in blau wird aber wohl leider farblich nicht passen - Da muss ich noch überlegen was da dran kommt. Roter Lenker ist eventuell zu krass, der Renthal Fatbar in "Gold" entspricht etwa der Farbe der Standrohre und dürfte ganz gut passen...

Reifen werde ich testen, hab hier auch noch Muddy Marys Trailstar und Hans Dampf Trailstar/Pacestar + AV14 Schläuche rumliegen. Wie rollen die Maxxis?

Kennt einer ne günstige Bezugsquelle (unter 269) der Reverb Stealth?

Die Bremsen verursachen bei mir das grösste Fragezeichen. Elixir 5 und Elixir 7 hatte ich schon - Möchte mal was anderes fahren. Optisch find ich ja die "The One" sehr geil, sollen auch richtige Anker sein. Auch die Hebelanordnung find ich super, aber man liest soviel negatives von wegen "digital", laut und schlecht zu entlüften? Was gibt´s sonst für gute Bremsen?

Gruss Kai


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. März 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Mein schwarzer EX Gapstar Grösse M ist auch bestellt
> 
> Die Bremsen verursachen bei mir das grösste Fragezeichen. Elixir 5 und Elixir 7 hatte ich schon - Möchte mal was anderes fahren. Optisch find ich ja die "The One" sehr geil, sollen auch richtige Anker sein. Auch die Hebelanordnung find ich super, aber man liest soviel negatives von wegen "digital", laut und schlecht zu entlüften? Was gibt´s sonst für gute Bremsen?
> 
> Gruss Kai



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Bestellung...das Gapstar macht echt Laune...

Meine Erfahrung mit Formula: Super Dosierbarkeit (sehr progressiv...aber weit von digital), 2 Jahre nie entlüften müssen und dann einmal 20min investiert...keinerlei Probleme damit. Allerdings neigt zumindest die R1 zum lästigen Scheibenklingeln und Heulen wie ein Wolf wenn nass.

Die Performance ist absolut super. Ich habe an mein Gapstar dann doch mal die Saint gemacht. Absolute Empfehlung...das Ding ist zwar nicht die leichteste aber was Dosierbarkeit, Einstellbarkeit , Ruhe und Fading angeht ein Traum...ich erwische mich beim Bremsen obwohl es gar nicht Not tut...soviel Bedienfreude macht sie... ;-)....4 Kolben japanische Qualität halt...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Master_KK (2. März 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Bestellung...das Gapstar macht echt Laune...
> 
> Meine Erfahrung mit Formula: Super Dosierbarkeit (sehr progressiv...aber weit von digital), 2 Jahre nie entlüften müssen und dann einmal 20min investiert...keinerlei Probleme damit. Allerdings neigt zumindest die R1 zum lästigen Scheibenklingeln und Heulen wie ein Wolf wenn nass.
> 
> ...



Das klingt ja gar nicht sooo schlecht bezüglich Formula - Wobei quitschende oder klingelnde Scheiben nicht so mein Ding sind 

Welche Saints fährst du denn? 810 oder 820? Die "alten" kommen den Formulas ja optisch schon recht nah. Die Zee´s wären sicher auch noch ne Möglichkeit aber sicher vom Gewicht kein grosser Unterschied.

Gruss


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. März 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Das klingt ja gar nicht sooo schlecht bezüglich Formula - Wobei quitschende oder klingelnde Scheiben nicht so mein Ding sind
> 
> Welche Saints fährst du denn? 810 oder 820? Die "alten" kommen den Formulas ja optisch schon recht nah. Die Zee´s wären sicher auch noch ne Möglichkeit aber sicher vom Gewicht kein grosser Unterschied.
> 
> Gruss



Die 820er...die Zee's sind eine echte Alternative, wenn Du jedoch die passenden Scheiben (Icetech) fährst, relativiert sich die Preisdifferenz. Zumal ich ne Griffweiten- und Druckpunktverstellung wollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. März 2013)

Kann die 820er auch empfehlen. Einfach nur geil. 
Zee hat man halt die Einstellmöglichkeiten nicht so wie bei der Saint. Gewicht und Bremsleistung allerdings identisch.


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. März 2013)




----------



## Master_KK (2. März 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


>



Nice! Vielen Dank für die Antworten - Hab ja noch gut drei Wochen mir über die Bremse Gedanken zu machen, aber das hilft mir schon weiter! 

Eine letzte Frage, dann können wir das Thema Bremsen abschliessen:
BRAUCH ich die Shimano Scheiben oder geht´s auch mit den AVID problemlos? Die Elixir 5 sind im Bikemarkt ja leider nicht so der Renner - Da darf man sich ja leider keinen grossen Gewinn zum Kauf der neuen erwarten.


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. März 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Nice! Vielen Dank für die Antworten - Hab ja noch gut drei Wochen mir über die Bremse Gedanken zu machen, aber das hilft mir schon weiter!
> 
> Eine letzte Frage, dann können wir das Thema Bremsen abschliessen:
> BRAUCH ich die Shimano Scheiben oder geht´s auch mit den AVID problemlos? Die Elixir 5 sind im Bikemarkt ja leider nicht so der Renner - Da darf man sich ja leider keinen grossen Gewinn zum Kauf der neuen erwarten.



Geht natürlich auch mit den Avidscheiben...must nur evtl. mit Unterlagscheiben feinjustieren...

ich hab gleich die Shimanoscheiben dran gemacht, weil Scheibe und Belag in der Reibwertabstimmung eher zusammenpaßt. Geht aber auch anders...kaputt gehen tut da nichts...obwohl einige meinen, die Elixir sind von vornherein kaputt...







Beste Grüße


----------



## mondo-mania (3. März 2013)

Ich werde jetzt auch meine Elixir 5 gegen Zee tauschen und erst mal weiter mit den GS3 Scheiben fahren.

Hab dazu diverse Meinungen eingeholt (Forum, Canyon, Zweiradmechaniker) und alle meinen das wäre so die besste Entscheidung. Die Scheiben kann man auch nach Bedarf irgendwann tauschen.

Bei der Zee sind aber standartmäßig die Resin Beläge ohne Ice tech dabei. Die könnte man dann auch durch Sintermetall Ice tech ersetzen wenn die runter sind. Mal sehen wie sich das mim aufheizen verhällt.

Gruß


----------



## speichenquaeler (3. März 2013)

Hört sich nach einer vernünftigen Lösung an. Mich interessiert wohl schon, wieviele der Gapstarbesitzer die Elixir 5 bereits ersetzt haben oder planen diese zu ersetzen.

...weil...für die Elixir 5 bekommt man im Bikemarkt gerade mal einen schrummpligen Appel und ein rohes abgelaufenes Ei aus Massentierhaltung...

Da könnte Canyon auch ohne Bremsen ausliefern...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lubbenz (3. März 2013)

Ich denk mal das ist alles bisschen übertrieben. Die Elixir 5 sind ja nicht per se Schrottbremsen...
Aber ich werde auch, sobald ich nächste Woche das Bike habe, meine Elixir X0 vom alten Bike rüberholen - aber auch nur weil ich die halt da habe ;-) Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mir sonst wirklich zusammen mit dem Rad neue Bremsen geschweige denn neue Laufräder bestellen würde ^^ Wichtiger ist da schon die Reverb, haha


----------



## Jason13 (3. März 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hört sich nach einer vernünftigen Lösung an. Mich interessiert wohl schon, wieviele der Gapstarbesitzer die Elixir 5 bereits ersetzt haben oder planen diese zu ersetzen.


Ich hab zee bremsen mit den avid Scheiben


----------



## infected_biker (3. März 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir letztens auch das Canyon Torque Trail Flow gekauft und habe ein Problem mit dem Dämpfer.
Meiner meinung nach verliert der Luft. hatte ihn auch schon zu canyon eingeschickt und die haben einen "Sevice" gemacht. Kennst du das Problem oder kannst mir was dazu sagen ?

GRuß Stefan


----------



## Master_KK (3. März 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hört sich nach einer vernünftigen Lösung an. Mich interessiert wohl schon, wieviele der Gapstarbesitzer die Elixir 5 bereits ersetzt haben oder planen diese zu ersetzen.
> 
> ...weil...für die Elixir 5 bekommt man im Bikemarkt gerade mal einen schrummpligen Appel und ein rohes abgelaufenes Ei aus Massentierhaltung...
> 
> ...



Wenn man Glück hat bekommt man aktuell nen Hunni - Da ist ja momentan ne Tonne an Elixir 5er Bremsen drin. Vielleicht lohnt es sich mit dem Verkauf zu warten


----------



## jimmykane (3. März 2013)

Hat schon jemand einene Benachrichtigung erhalten, der vor einiger Zeit bestellt hat und KW10 als Lieferzeit auf der Website stehen hatte?

Ich habe am 22. Januar bestellt und bin gespannt, ob das Rad tatsächlich die kommende Woche bereit steht.

Edit: Ach auf der Seite steht ja nun ab Lager, vielleicht sollte ich morgen mal bei Canyon anrufen, nicht dass die mich vergessen haben ;-).


----------



## DennisS (3. März 2013)

So nun ist mein Bike auch fertig zusammengebastelt
ICh lade nu hier 2 Fotos her :










Eine Frage zum 2ten Foto ?
Was ist das fürn Schutz bei der Kasette sinvoll oder nicht ?
Kann ich das abmachen, wenn ja wie ?
Danke


----------



## Master_KK (3. März 2013)

@DennisS: Eine Nummer kleiner bitte! 

Und ja den Schutz darfst du ruhig abmachen - Mir ist noch nie die Kette vom grossen Ritzel gefallen. Wenn aus Plastik dann -> Seitenschneider.


----------



## DennisS (3. März 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> @_DennisS_: Eine Nummer kleiner bitte!
> 
> Und ja den Schutz darfst du ruhig abmachen - Mir ist noch nie die Kette vom grossen Ritzel gefallen. Wenn aus Plastik dann -> Seitenschneider.


Joa ist Plastik, mal schauen ich find halt er sieht total dämlich aus :S
Und ich sehs auch grad.... Maaaaaan wieso hab ich nur diese nikon genommen und nich die Olympus...... 
Hmm ich versuch mal ob ich sie runterscalen kann :S


----------



## Jason13 (3. März 2013)

@Dennis
Willst du den Lenker nicht noch n bisschen drehen? Sieht komisch aus mit den bremsen


----------



## DennisS (3. März 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> @_Dennis_
> Willst du den Lenker nicht noch n bisschen drehen? Sieht komisch aus mit den bremsen



Ja will ich ^^
Ich hab zwar noch keine vorstellung wie, aber kommt noch 
Der rise sollte nach oben zeigen oder ?
also die biegung nach oben offen ?
Ich bin grad bissl verplant bekomm die bilder aufm ubuntu auch net kleiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cl1ntB3astwood (3. März 2013)

Stimmt es dass das Torque EX für große Fahrer zu klein ist?

Ich liebäugel etwas mit dem Gapstar bin aber 189cm groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 92cm.


----------



## Jason13 (3. März 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> Ja will ich ^^
> Ich hab zwar noch keine vorstellung wie, aber kommt noch
> Der rise sollte nach oben zeigen oder ?
> also die biegung nach oben offen ?
> Ich bin grad bissl verplant bekomm die bilder aufm ubuntu auch net kleiner



Dreh den so, das die canyon Zeichen ausser dran waagerecht zum Boden stehen


----------



## speichenquaeler (3. März 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> Der rise sollte nach oben zeigen oder ?


 
Ja...was meinste warum der "rise" heißt?

Zur Position der Bremsen: Du solltest die so drehen, dass Du in stehender Abfahrtsposition beim Anlegen des Bremsfingers am Bremspunkt keinen Winkel zwischen Hand und Unteram hast. Sollte die zu einer unangenehmen Winkelung des Handegelenks beim Sitzen führen...dreh die Bremsgriffe etwas nach hinten.

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. März 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> Ja will ich ^^
> Ich hab zwar noch keine vorstellung wie, aber kommt noch
> Der rise sollte nach oben zeigen oder ?


Ja. Der Lenker hat einen UP-sweep und einen BACK-sweep. So wie du ihn montiert hast, hat er back- und DOWN-sweep  Den solltest du ein ganzes Stück nach vorne drehen!
...


Jason13 schrieb:


> Dreh den so, das die canyon Zeichen ausser dran waagerecht zum Boden stehen


Das dürfte aber meiner Auffassung nach zu viel des Guten sein! Als Anhaltspunkt: der Bereich der Kröpfung des Lenkers, also der, der den Klemmbereich mit dem Griffbereich verbindet, sollte bei den meisten Lenkern vom Winkel her etwa gerade stehen, also nicht nach vorne oder hinten gedreht sein. Der Bezug sollte dabei der Boden sein, NICHT der Vorbau!


Wenn ich das mit dem Preisverfall bei der Elixir hier so lese, bin ich ja grad froh, dass ich meine (die mit Code Sattel vorne vom FRX) vor ein paar Monaten noch für 190 losgeworden bin


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. März 2013)

Cl1ntB3astwood schrieb:


> Stimmt es dass das Torque EX für große Fahrer zu klein ist?
> 
> Ich liebäugel etwas mit dem Gapstar bin aber 189cm groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 92cm.


Bin 191cm/91cm groß und fahre ein Torque in Gr. L. 
Mir passt's gut, bergauf wie bergab.


----------



## Ollik (4. März 2013)

Hab jetzt doch nochmal eine frage ...  schon zu oft gestellt und ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher .. 

Also ich will mir das Gapstar holen und auch wenn es möglich ist relativ oft in den park aber auch sehr oft eine tour damit auf den nahegelegenen trail  ist es dann das richtige ?


----------



## DennisS (4. März 2013)

Danke an die die meinen Aufbau korriegieren und nem Anfänger helfen 
Ostern gehts BIIIIIIKKENNN !


----------



## Jason13 (4. März 2013)

Cl1ntB3astwood schrieb:


> Stimmt es dass das Torque EX für große Fahrer zu klein ist?
> 
> Ich liebäugel etwas mit dem Gapstar bin aber 189cm groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 92cm.



Ich fahre es auch mit 193cm/91cm und geht super! Echt ein traumrad und ich finde es ist vom hochfahren kaum anders als win strive, ausser das die front vllt etwas eher steigt  
Ansonsten bereue ich es keine Sekunde das gapstar gekauft zu haben  jetz noch die Dmr vault in grün, dann isses perfekt  
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## un1e4shed (4. März 2013)

Ich würd noch gern n paar Bilder sehen... Hat wer noch n paar auf Lager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (4. März 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Ich würd noch gern n paar Bilder sehen... Hat wer noch n paar auf Lager?


 
Nimm das! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10293280&postcount=8410


----------



## RobG301 (5. März 2013)

Cl1ntB3astwood schrieb:


> Stimmt es dass das Torque EX für große Fahrer zu klein ist?
> 
> Ich liebäugel etwas mit dem Gapstar bin aber 189cm groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 92cm.



Kommt drauf an! Wenn du es nicht kompakt magst, dann nicht! Ansonsten sollte das passen! Ich pass mit 199cm Größe und gut 100cm Beinlänge auch auf das L, auch wenn natürlich größer nicht schaden würde.

Das kriegste aber dann nur wenn du den Rahmen dir allein kaufst (Liteville 601 in XXL)!


----------



## Ollik (7. März 2013)

Kauf mir jetzt auch das Gabstar mit dem ich auch des öfteren in den par gehen werde 

was brauch in den da alles an asrüstung ?

Also Fullfacehelm Und was noch ?


----------



## Master_KK (7. März 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Kauf mir jetzt auch das Gabstar mit dem ich auch des öfteren in den par gehen werde
> 
> was brauch in den da alles an asrüstung ?
> 
> Also Fullfacehelm Und was noch ?



Die Frage stellst du besser im Bekleidungsbereich.


----------



## Ollik (7. März 2013)

mach ich !


----------



## ale2812 (7. März 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Kauf mir jetzt auch das Gabstar mit dem ich auch des öfteren in den par gehen werde
> 
> was brauch in den da alles an asrüstung ?
> 
> Also Fullfacehelm Und was noch ?



falscher fread. schau bei CRC das protektoren angebot durch, prinzipiell gibts für alles dort gute argumente. kommt auf deine sicherheitspräferenzen, geldbeutel, fahrkönnen und strecken an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (8. März 2013)

Bin jetzt dran am bestellen und weis nicht welchen rahme ich nehmen soll

Ich bin 1.78 und grad mitten im Wachstum ... sollte ich ein M oder lieber ein L nehmen ?


----------



## ale2812 (8. März 2013)

wer soll dir denn dabei helfen? du weisst doch selber wie groß die leute so in deiner familie  sind, und selbst das gibt keine sicherheit. ich würde ne M nehmen, selbst wenn du noch nen paar cm wächst, haste spass damit


----------



## Ollik (8. März 2013)

Ok danke


----------



## Jason13 (9. März 2013)

Ich hab gestern meine vaults montiert und die sehen echt fett aus  Riesen groß! 
Fahrbericht folgt, aber Verarbeitung ist schonmal echt top


----------



## lubbenz (9. März 2013)

hab ich auch dran  richtig geil die teile! und die roten passen perfekt zum evil black


----------



## jimmykane (10. März 2013)

Seit Freitag bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Gapstars in weiß-grün (Fotos folgen!).

Ist es normal, dass die LSC-Schraube am DB Air nicht wirklich klickt? So ist es etwas schwierig, die Grundeinstellung durchzuführen.


----------



## ASQ (10. März 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Seit Freitag bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Gapstars in weiß-grün (Fotos folgen!).
> 
> Ist es normal, dass die LSC-Schraube am DB Air nicht wirklich klickt? So ist es etwas schwierig, die Grundeinstellung durchzuführen.



Meine Frau will sich auch das Gapster in Grün Weiß bestellen, sobald ihr XC8.0 W verkauft ist. Da die Bilder auf der Canyon Seite ja meißt nicht ganz stimmen, würden wir uns über Fotos freuen, um es mal in foto-natura zu sehen... also lass klicken


----------



## rmfausi (10. März 2013)

@ASQ
Ich würde ein paar Seiten ca. 3-5 zurückblättern da gibts welche in weiss/grün. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Ollik (10. März 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Meine Frau will sich auch das Gapster in Grün Weiß bestellen, sobald ihr XC8.0 W verkauft ist. Da die Bilder auf der Canyon Seite ja meißt nicht ganz stimmen, würden wir uns über Fotos freuen, um es mal in foto-natura zu sehen... also lass klicken



http://singletrackworld.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2013/01/BENJI-4203.jpg


----------



## jimmykane (10. März 2013)

Nun habe ich die erste (nicht artgerechte) Ausfahrt hinter mir und auch ein paar Fotos geschossen  

klick mich

Oder auch hier in meiner Galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (10. März 2013)

Das grün wirkt in echt 1000 mal besser als auf der Hompage und ohne Aufkleber auf den felgen sieht es nochmal besser aus !! ich kann es kaum abwarten bis nächste Woche meins kommt !


----------



## rmfausi (10. März 2013)

Schönes Urban Enduro hast du da, pass auf die Randsteine im Großstadtdschungel auf die können leicht kicken. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## ASQ (10. März 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @_ASQ_
> Ich würde ein paar Seiten ca. 3-5 zurückblättern da gibts welche in weiss/grün.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Wenn du das auf dem Sofa meinst, das wäre nciht mehr im Original zustand.


----------



## ASQ (10. März 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Nun habe ich die erste (nicht artgerechte) Ausfahrt hinter mir und auch ein paar Fotos geschossen
> 
> klick mich
> 
> Oder auch hier in meiner Galerie.



Sehr Geil,, genau solche Bilder wollten meine Frau und ich sehn ,, das Grün ist ja der Hammer, echt geil ... vor 10 minuten hat sie ihre bestellung rausgehauen , und M ist sogar ab Lager verfügbar... Freuen uns schon drauf


----------



## jimmykane (10. März 2013)

Ja das Grün gefällt mir auch sehr!  

Und ja, ich hoffe das "Urban Enduro" schlägt sich gut auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Vielleicht mach ich noch Schwalbe Kojaks drauf, die Maxxis rollen mir zu schwer... 

An meinem Gapstar ist übrigens noch fast alles original, bis auf die Reverb und die Kassette (SRAM). Der weiße Lenker gefällt mir mit der Zeit doch besser als ich dachte, aber der Vorbau wird evtl. auf einen noch rumliegenden Atlas gewechselt.


----------



## rmfausi (10. März 2013)

War der Speichenquaeler der einzige der Bilder von weiss/grün gepostet hat?  In der großen Canyon Gallerie waren auch noch, meine ich jedenfalls.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## speichenquaeler (10. März 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Wenn du das auf dem Sofa meinst, das wäre nciht mehr im Original zustand.



Das Sofa war im Orignalzustand...sonst hätte ich eins auf die cohones bekommen... 

Das Bike nicht...da hab ich ein wenig verändert. Find es aber technisch wie optisch erheblich besser mit Spank Subrosa/Hope Pro II Evo, Reverb Stealth und Shimano Saint Bremsen. Gerade die letzten sind ne echte Wucht.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Jason13 (10. März 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> War der Speichenquaeler der einzige der Bilder von weiss/grün gepostet hat?  In der großen Canyon Gallerie waren auch noch, meine ich jedenfalls.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Aber weisst ja, is auch nicht mehr original 
Und mittlerweile auch mit Dmr vault


----------



## jimmykane (10. März 2013)

Vorne wie hinten Postmount 6 oder? Ich liebäugle nämlich mit einer Zee...

Ich korrigiere mich selbst: hinten ist es wohl Postmount 7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (11. März 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Vorne wie hinten Postmount 6 oder? Ich liebäugle nämlich mit einer Zee...
> 
> Ich korrigiere mich selbst: hinten ist es wohl Postmount 7.



Ich hab die zee dran  einfach die avid Adapter und hinten ca 2 mm vom adapter weg feilen, dann passt alles


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. März 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Das Sofa war im Orignalzustand...sonst hätte ich eins auf die cohones bekommen...
> 
> Das Bike nicht...da hab ich ein wenig verändert. Find es aber technisch wie optisch erheblich besser mit Spank Subrosa/Hope Pro II Evo, Reverb Stealth und Shimano Saint Bremsen. Gerade die letzten sind ne echte Wucht.
> 
> Beste Grüße



Die Saint ist Bombe 

Wie hast du die Reverb verlegt? Ist das viel Aufwand?

Ist der Serien LRS beim Gapstar eigentlich Tubeless fähig?

Ist die Lyrik eigentlich ne Coil oder ne Air Gabel im Gapstar?


----------



## Thiel (11. März 2013)

Das ist eine Air wegen dem Gewicht.
Gibt ganz selten Bikes die Coil Lyriks haben. 

Tubeless wird funktionieren. Die Frage ist nur, ob mit oder ohne Rimstrip möglich.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. März 2013)

Besten Dank!


----------



## Mottfried (11. März 2013)

Seit dem Wochenende bin ich auch Besitzer eines Torque EX Trailflow 2013 in Grün/Weiß - sehr stylisch!!

Gefällt mir sehr gut, sehr schneller Versand von Canyon, beispielhafter Inhalt des Bike-Cartons (da können sich die Bikeshops mal dran orientieren!! Jedes Anleitung ist enthalten, ein Kit zum Entlüften der Reverb, Hyraulikflüssigkeit für die Reverb und Bremsen... perfekt!), leider war der DHL Versand extrem zäh... Neuwied hat mein Bike 6 Tage blockiert! Von Koblenz nach Wiesbaden waren dann 9 Tage doch etwas lang!
Nach 2 Ausfahrten:
- X0 Trail ist fantastisch
- der CCDB Air ist perfekt... lässt sich aber total behindert mit dem scharfkantigen Schlüssel justieren, man kommt auch sehr schlecht an die Einsteller, da kaum Platz zwischen diesen und dem Oberrohr ist! AUf dem Trail ist es kaum einzustellen.
- die Float ist eine Erleuchtung gegen meine alte Talas 32 (jaja!)
- die X9 arbeitet sauber, hat aber einen relativ undefinierten Schaltpunkt verglichen mit einer X0 2011.
- Bergauf fährt es sich gut, wippt sehr gering ... nur die Reifen sind für mich vielleicht etwas zu zäh. Nächste Woche werde ich Tubeless Fat Albert Trailstar aufziehen.
- Die Sun Ringle Felgen ... ich war begeistert! Und das auch noch für einen absolut angemessenen Preis! Und sie sehen einfach Porno in Grün-Metallic aus!
- Bergab ... einfach sicher, rund und agil! Nur im Sprung merkt man doch die 15kg.
- Größe S für 170cm ist genau richtig, aber bestimmt nicht zu klein!!!

Bin sehr zu frieden!


----------



## speichenquaeler (11. März 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Die Saint ist Bombe
> 
> Wie hast du die Reverb verlegt? Ist das viel Aufwand?


 
Kein großer Aufwand:

1. Remoteabschrauben
2. 1m Bremsaußenzug mit Pinökel an Hydraulikleitung schrauben
3. Leitung durchs Sitzrohr ziehen
4. Am Unterrohr verlegen
5. Leitung kürzen
6. Leitung anschrauben.
.
.
.
7.evtl. nochmal abschrauben und Remote bleeden

Aufwand: 10 min

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DennisS (16. März 2013)

Ist der Lenker nun richtiger gestellt, kann ichs mit dem Drehmoment anziehen ?
Noch eine Frage wieviel Kraft ist denn nötig um den SAG Monitor zurückzusetzen, habs nich hinbekommen :S ?
lg und Danke


----------



## Ollik (16. März 2013)

Ja so müsste er passen


----------



## Coles (16. März 2013)

Das Problem mit dem Sag Monitor hatte ich auch. Hab es zur Rep. zurück gebracht. Hatt egestern angerufen, wäre fertig. Leider noch keine Versandbestätigung bekommen.


----------



## DennisS (16. März 2013)

Zurückschicken tu ich's deswegen nicht :S
Jetzt hab ich's mal so aufgebaut wies gehört, da will ich's net zurückschicken wg so ner Kleinigkeit !
Wenns sonst geht .... Muss ich den Sag hält berechnen :/


----------



## DennisS (16. März 2013)

Ich will die Woche noch fahren und außerdem nervt das stundenlange auseinandernehmen und einpacken derbe !!!
Muss so gehen wenn's garnich geht


----------



## Coles (16. März 2013)

Hätte ich vermutlich auch nicht gemacht, wenn Koblenz jetzt nicht mehr oder weniger um die Ecke ist. Aber andererseits ist es ja auch kein Billig-Bike. Da möchte ich doch, dass alles funktioniert. Ein neues Auto würde ich reklamieren wenn da eine Kleinigkeit nicht funktioniert.


----------



## DennisS (16. März 2013)

Gottseidank kann ich das auch noch nach der Saison machen bzw nach dem ersten Urlaub !!!!
Ich will jetzt erstmal fahren !
Und hab echt 0 Lust das nun einzupacken und zu versenden ....


----------



## Johni (18. März 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage wieviel Kraft ist denn nötig um den SAG Monitor zurückzusetzen, habs nich hinbekommen :S ?
> lg und Danke


Das gleiche war bei mir auch. Hab den Rocker zerlegt, keine Lösung gefunden, wieder zusammen gebaut und zu Canyon zurückgebracht. 
Im Rückschein hat Canyon geschrieben, dass ICH eine Unterlegscheibe vergessen hätte zu montieren....
Haha, die hat es nie gegeben bei mir. Egal, hauptsache es funktioniert jetzt.

Würde auf keinen Fall mit schwerstgängigen sagmonitor fahren, da reibt Metall auf Metall!


----------



## DennisS (18. März 2013)

Johni schrieb:


> Das gleiche war bei mir auch. Hab den Rocker zerlegt, keine Lösung gefunden, wieder zusammen gebaut und zu Canyon zurückgebracht.
> Im Rückschein hat Canyon geschrieben, dass ICH eine Unterlegscheibe vergessen hätte zu montieren....
> Haha, die hat es nie gegeben bei mir. Egal, hauptsache es funktioniert jetzt.
> 
> Würde auf keinen Fall mit schwerstgängigen sagmonitor fahren, da reibt Metall auf Metall!



Mhhhh kay, ich werds mir nochmal anschauen ob es nicht doch geht wenn da jmd anderes was macht sonst muss es zurück :/


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. März 2013)

Johni schrieb:


> Das gleiche war bei mir auch. Hab den Rocker zerlegt, keine Lösung gefunden, wieder zusammen gebaut und zu Canyon zurückgebracht.
> Im Rückschein hat Canyon geschrieben, dass ICH eine Unterlegscheibe vergessen hätte zu montieren....
> Haha, die hat es nie gegeben bei mir. Egal, hauptsache es funktioniert jetzt.


 
Der SAG-Monitor ist fürn Popo...hast Du mal die Übersetzung zwischen SAG am Hinterrad und Weg am SAG-Monitor betrachtet?

Ich prüfe den Sag am Dämpferweg, nicht am SAG-Monitor...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DennisS (18. März 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Der SAG-Monitor ist fürn Popo...hast Du mal die Übersetzung zwischen SAG am Hinterrad und Weg am SAG-Monitor betrachtet?
> 
> Ich prüfe den Sag am Dämpferweg, nicht am SAG-Monitor...
> 
> Beste Grüße



Joa is okay ^^
dann bin ich schonmal n stück zufriedener 
Nur: Kann da was kaputtgehen wenn er nicht zurückdrehbar ist ^^ ?
Und ich hab noch nicht ganz herausgefunden  wie ich den Sag hinten Messe (nicht der ganz federweg sichtbar)


----------



## Tody (18. März 2013)

Beim Dämpfer ist ja ne 500X3.0 verbaut  ich frag mich ob das bei 105 Kg + ausreicht? Welche Feder fahrt ihr den  bei welchem Gewicht in der Fox 40? Bin grad am überlegen ob ich die Gelbe oder Orange holen soll

Ich würde mir sonst für die Fox 40 die Orangene Stahlfeder holen 
Schwarz (30lb/in) < 41 - 54kg
    Purple (35lb/in) 54 - 68kg
    Blau (40lb/in) 68 - 82kg
    Grün (45lb/in) 82 - 91kg
    Gelb (50lb/in) 95 kg
    orange (55lb/in) 105 <------
    red (63lb/in) 115kg

(stimmen die angaben überhaupt?

Und dann wäre ja die Dämpferfeder auch zu weich und ich würde ne 600 x 3.0 brauche denke ich


----------



## Thiel (18. März 2013)

Was ist denn am Dämpfer nicht sichtbar ?
Der komplette Dämpfer ist vermutlich 241mm lang und der Kolben 76mm
Die 76mm werden auch sichtbar sein, wenn du nicht auf dem Bike sitzt.
Wenn du dich draufsetzt bzw neutral stellst, federt ein Teil der 76mm ein. Den kannst du nicht messen ?


----------



## DennisS (18. März 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Was ist denn am Dämpfer nicht sichtbar ?
> Der komplette Dämpfer ist vermutlich 241mm lang und der Kolben 76mm
> Die 76mm werden auch sichtbar sein, wenn du nicht auf dem Bike sitzt.
> Wenn du dich draufsetzt bzw neutral stellst, federt ein Teil der 76mm ein. Den kannst du nicht messen ?



Huuu wie was okay, ^^
Ja kann sein das der DHX Air Kolben 76 lang ist ^^
Aber heißt das nun 20% von 76 = 15mm SAG ?
Weil da greift ja die Talas formel nicht also nicht Xeingefedert/180mm
.....
Ich werd wohl einfach mal Canyon anrufen und fragen ob das stört das der SAG monitor nicht ganz passt ^^
also rein technisch ^^


----------



## Thiel (18. März 2013)

Hallo,

da es anscheinend dein erstes Fully ist:

Pump soviel Luft in den Dämpfer, das er 20-30% eingefedert ist

Das ist der negativ Federweg, auch SAG genannt. Eine Grundeinstellung, die immer gemacht wird. 
Das gleiche gilt übrigens für deine Gabel. 
Du nimmst bei der nächsten Fahrt einfach deine Pumpe mit und probierst auch mal 50% SAG aus. Es kann nichts kaputt gehen. Das soll einfach nur dazu dienen, das du mal ein kleines Gefühl für die passende Grundeinstellung bekommst. 
Es spielt KEINE Rolle was FOX für eine Empfehlung vom Druck für dein Gewicht sagt. Das ist beim Dämpfer IMMER vom Übersetzungsverhältnis vom Rahmen und der Dämpferlänge abhängig.
Außerdem natürlich vom persönlichen Geschmack. Das gleiche gilt für die anderen Einstellung wie Zug und Druckstufe und Durchschlagschutz. 
Auch bei der Gabel sind die Empfehlungen völliger unsinn. Sei mal selbständig und probiere verschiedene Drücke aus. 

Der SAG Monitor ist völlig egal. Canyon wird dir sagen, das du das Bike einschicken kannst.


----------



## DennisS (18. März 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da es anscheinend dein erstes Fully ist:
> 
> ...



Danke für die Anleitung, ich muss das halt öfter varieieren^^
Nur wie Messe ich den SAG hinten ?
Gibts irgendeine sinnvolle Formel für, weil Augenmaß trau ich mir nicht zu


----------



## Tody (18. März 2013)

kannst nen kabelbinder dazu verwenden und schauen das 20% vom federweg genutzt werden wenn du drauf sitzt ohne schaukeln!  30% ist fast schon zu weich da der dämpfer ja immer etwas luft verliert


----------



## DennisS (18. März 2013)

Tody schrieb:


> kannst nen kabelbinder dazu verwenden und schauen das 20% vom federweg genutzt werden wenn du drauf sitzt ohne schaukeln!  30% ist fast schon zu weich da der dämpfer ja immer etwas luft verliert


Ja der Gummiring ist schon noch drauf 
Mir ist schon klar wie ich das normal messe !
Nur beim DHX 5.0 air ist nicht der gesamte federweg außen bzw sichtbar !
Da ist ein teil ja innerhalb !
und wie messe ich den SAG wenn ich nicht den Gesamten federweg sehe, weil ich weiß ja nicht welcher teil innendrin eingefedert wird !
Darum gehts mir 
Ich seh ja nur den kleinen äußeren Kashima beschichteden Teil ^^ und der hat keine 10cm !


----------



## Thiel (18. März 2013)

Meine Güte...

es sind ~76mm sichtbar. 

Wenn von 76mm 20mm einfedern, wenn du auf dem Bike hockst, hast du einen Sag von ? 

Wenn von 76mm 76mm einfedern, hast du den Federweg ausgenutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DennisS (18. März 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Meine Güte...
> 
> es sind ~76mm sichtbar.
> 
> ...


kann ich das so einfach übertragen ?
Das würde dem Federweg einen komplett linearen Verlauf unterstellen ?
Aber wenn du das sagst 
ach ja es wäre ein sag von 26,31%
Danke und merci


----------



## Thiel (18. März 2013)

Das Übersetzungsverhältnis beim EX liegt bei 2,36

180mm Federweg / 76mm Dämpferhub

Vermutlich wird das Übersetzungsverhältnis am Anfang vom Federweg kleiner als wie beim ausgefederten Zustand sein, damit es eine Progression gibt.

Zum einstellen vom SAG ist das aber egal, da ein gewisser negativ Federweg IMMER von Vorteil ist.


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. März 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Zum einstellen vom SAG ist das aber egal, da ein gewisser negativ Federweg IMMER von Vorteil ist.


 
Nicht die Frage "ob" sondern "wieviel" und wie ich dieses "wieviel" an SAG ich messe, ist hier die Frage.

Ich habe nun 4 Bikesessions hinter mir mit dem DB Air und bin nun bei ca. 10 bar und ca. 20% SAG angekommen. Ich komme von ca. 35% und 8 bar und habe stufenweise den SAG erniedrigt, weil ich ich da Gefühl hatte auch mit geringerem SAG beim Ausfedern an Wellen nie den Kontakt zum Boden verloren zu haben.

Mir ist die reine Prozentzahl völlig egal weil akademisch. Das Gefühl muss stimmen und der Kontakt zwischen Trail und Gummi.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Thiel (18. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich schrieb zwischen 20-30%

das kommt doch eigentlich immer hin. Was soll man sonst schreiben außer % ? Einen Druck anzugeben ist Quatsch, da der bei jedem anders ist. A wegen dem Gewicht, B wegen dem verbauten Dämpfer und C wegen der Kinemativ vom Rahmen. 

Wenn ich weniger SAG als 20% fahre, dann meistens weil es sonst zu schnell durchschlägt.
Dann passt etwas am Zusammenspiel zwischen Dämpfer und Rahmen nicht und darf nicht sein.


----------



## Ollik (18. März 2013)

So seit heute Bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer des Torque Ex Gapstar 

Leider hat es heute geregnet  und ich konnte es nur bedingt bewegen aber die ersten eindrücke sind Bombastisch


----------



## Jason13 (18. März 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> So seit heute Bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer des Torque Ex Gapstar
> 
> Leider hat es heute geregnet  und ich konnte es nur bedingt bewegen aber die ersten eindrücke sind Bombastisch



Meins darf auch bei Nässe raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tody (18. März 2013)

*beim Canyon Torque frx  wie ist denn da die einbaulÃ¤nge vom dÃ¤mpfer? will mir ne neue feder holen und auf dem dÃ¤mpfer steht ja 500X (3.0)

*

*Features/Technische Daten:*


*Hub:* 76mm (3â)
*EinbaulÃ¤nge:* 240mm
*Innendurchmesser:* 36,3mm (1,43â)
*KompatibilitÃ¤t:* Cane Creek Double Barrel, Manitou (durch spezielle Federteller auch mit Fox und Marzocchi)

die sollte dann wohl gehen?


----------



## Ollik (18. März 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Meins darf auch bei Nässe raus



Das darf meins auch 

Nur heute war richtig beschissenes wetter ... 

Am Wochenende dann mal


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. März 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Meins darf auch bei Nässe raus


 

Irgendwie paßt Sattelstellung und Gangwahl nicht zueinander...

Beste Grüße


----------



## jimmykane (19. März 2013)

Gang zum wieder anfahren? ;-)


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. März 2013)

Und Sattel zum wiederanfahren (am Berg ohne Variostütze) auch nach unten geschoben??? 

Merkst schon...oder?!

Beste Grüße


----------



## ale2812 (19. März 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Irgendwie paßt Sattelstellung und Gangwahl nicht zueinander...
> 
> Beste Grüße






speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Und Sattel zum wiederanfahren (am Berg ohne Variostütze) auch nach unten geschoben???
> 
> Merkst schon...oder?!
> 
> Beste Grüße



man ließt ja schon eine menge blödsinn hier im forum, aber das toppt doch so einiges.


----------



## rmfausi (19. März 2013)

Lass uns doch, es ist schlechtes Bike Wetter draußen und wir sitzen
gelangweilt vorm PC und möchten eigentlich
bei 15°C oder mehr bei bestem Sonnenschein radfahren! 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## ale2812 (19. März 2013)

das wetter argument lass ich nicht gelten


----------



## Jason13 (19. März 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Irgendwie paßt Sattelstellung und Gangwahl nicht zueinander...
> 
> Beste Grüße



Um das ganze aufzuklären  also:
Ich bin ein bisschen gesprungen um Gefühl für die neuen Pedale zu bekommen  und als ich unten war, wollte ich nicht hochschieben und habe dann im stehen und dem heiß diskutierten Gang den Anstieg genommen  
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## jimmykane (19. März 2013)

Ja so habe ich es angenommen ;-).

Wer hat denn nun eigentlich den Dämpfer wieder so gedreht wie auf der Canyon-Website? Ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung, da ich eh die Bremse wechsle.

Ach und wenn nein, warum nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (19. März 2013)

Ich hab nicht...zwei Gründe:

1. Bin zu faul weil
2. ich keinen zwingenden Grund hierfür kenne (außer vielleicht der etwas bessere Zugang zu den Einstellschrauben)...

...und kommt mir bitte jetzt nicht von wegen ungefederte Maßen, Ansprechverhalten usw. das merkt kein Mensch...darauf verwette ich gegen ein Blindtest das spärliche Haupthaar meines Vaters. Und ja...das mit der Ölversorgung des Tauchrohrs...das könnte vielleicht dann doch den Auschlag geben, dass ich vor der nächsten Tour das Ding drehe.

Beste Grüße


----------



## jimmykane (20. März 2013)

Ich hab ihn jetzt gedreht und die Zee montiert. Leitungen sind aber noch ungekürzt. Das habe ich vertagt, nachdem der Bremsentausch an einem Torque mehr Arbeit ist, als ich erwartet hatte... Fotos folgen natürlich .


----------



## stromb6 (20. März 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn jetzt gedreht und die Zee montiert. Leitungen sind aber noch ungekürzt. Das habe ich vertagt, nachdem der Bremsentausch an einem Torque mehr Arbeit ist, als ich erwartet hatte... Fotos folgen natürlich .



Also die Shimano hast in 20 min montiert, gekürzt und entlüftet. Das ist jetzt nicht die große Arbeit. Wennst die Schalthebel noch dran machst mach 25 min draus.


----------



## jimmykane (20. März 2013)

Schön wenn du das so schnell schaffst, aber ich habe halt zum ersten Mal die Hinterbauwippe zerlegt, wie du das alles in 20 min. schaffst würde ich gern mal sehen.


----------



## stromb6 (20. März 2013)

Wenn man die Wippe nicht zerlegt sondern die Leitung am Bremshebel abschraubt, komplett verlegt und danach kürzt und entlüftet, geht das ganze in 20 Minuten!
Und das entsprechende Werkzeug (Entlüftungskit, Bremsleitungsschneider und Einpresswerkzeug) erleichtert das Ganze nochmal.


----------



## Poex (20. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin nun einige km mit dem Torque unterwegs gewesen und habe allmählich zunehmend Probleme mit dem Elixir 5 Bremsen... 

Das Problem ist vor allem an der VR-Bremse bemerkbar. Zu Anfang, als das Bike neu war, packte die vordere Bremse noch richtig gut zu. Es war allein durch Drücken der Bremse ein Stoppie möglich, nun muss ich richtig Druck ausüben um stark abzubremsen, vom Stoppie aber weit gefehlt... Ich habe die Bremse (das ganze Bike) bis jetzt lediglich mit klarem Wasser gereinigt und auch sonst nichts an der Bremse bemacht. Das Rad steht bei mir in der Garage (ist aber sehr kalt dort) und wird mehmals pro Woche genutzt. Jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen kann? Mir ist außerdem aufgefallen, dass der Bremshebel manchmal leicht klemmt und knackt. Nach Betätigen ist aber wieder alles ok.

Gruß, Christoph


----------



## infected_biker (20. März 2013)

Es gibt soviel verschiedene Bilder auf dennen der Cane Creek Air Dämpfer mal so oder mal so rum eingebaut ist. Piggy Pack oben oder unten ???


----------



## Jason13 (20. März 2013)

infected_biker schrieb:


> Es gibt soviel verschiedene Bilder auf dennen der Cane Creek Air Dämpfer mal so oder mal so rum eingebaut ist. Piggy Pack oben oder unten ???



Mach ihn nach unten, dann kommst du auch anständig an die einstellschrauben


----------



## Jason13 (20. März 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Wippe nicht zerlegt sondern die Leitung am Bremshebel abschraubt, komplett verlegt und danach kürzt und entlüftet, geht das ganze in 20 Minuten!
> Und das entsprechende Werkzeug (Entlüftungskit, Bremsleitungsschneider und Einpresswerkzeug) erleichtert das Ganze nochmal.



Jau, vor dem wippen problem stand ich auch  Leitung angeschraubt und durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (20. März 2013)

Poex schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin nun einige km mit dem Torque unterwegs gewesen und habe allmählich zunehmend Probleme mit dem Elixir 5 Bremsen...
> 
> ...


bremsscheiben mit bremsenreiniger säubern, beläge ausbauen und mit schleifpapier gleichmäßig die oberste (dreckige) schicht entfernen. in der jahreszeit mit dem wasserfilm auf jeder straße kommt das schonmal vor (hat wenig mit der elixier  zu tun).


----------



## DennisS (20. März 2013)

Wollte mal fragen ob euch meine Werte komisch vorkommen oder ob das passen mag:

Talas (36):
49 psi
21% SAG

DHX 5.0 Air:
150psi
22% SAG

Gewicht von mir 65kg (etwas kommt noch für Ausrüstung drauf deswegen eher geringer Sag eingestellt)

Kommt euch da was spanisch vor oder is das okay so ? Keine Druckstufe oder so eingestellt !
LG DE


----------



## speichenquaeler (20. März 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen ob euch meine Werte komisch vorkommen oder ob das passen mag:


 
Wenn es Dir passt, passt das. Druckstufe ist eine Funktion der Dämpfung und nicht der (Luft)federung. Dämpfung hat bei statischer Last keinen Einfluß auf Einfedertiefe.

Beste Grüße


----------



## DennisS (20. März 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir passt, passt das. Druckstufe ist eine Funktion der Dämpfung und nicht der (Luft)federung. Dämpfung hat bei statischer Last keinen Einfluß auf Einfedertiefe.
> 
> Beste Grüße



Ich fahrs morgen 
Aber nich das es so komplett weird ist , und sich jeder denkt OMG^^ und irgendwie kann man die fox werte in die tonne stampfen da hätt ich 53psi gebrauft !
Okay das mit der Druckstufe hätt ich nicht gedacht !
Danke dir


----------



## jimmykane (20. März 2013)

Ja die Leitung abmachen geht natürlich auch, das muss man allerdings erstmal mit der Elixir machen. Die wollte ich aber so lassen wie sie ist.


----------



## Jason13 (20. März 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Ja die Leitung abmachen geht natürlich auch, das muss man allerdings erstmal mit der Elixir machen. Die wollte ich aber so lassen wie sie ist.



Das geht auch wunderbar  abschrauben, ohne Luft rein oder dot raus wieder dranschrauben und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (20. März 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> Ich fahrs morgen
> Aber nich das es so komplett weird ist , und sich jeder denkt OMG^^ und irgendwie kann man die fox werte in die tonne stampfen da hätt ich 53psi gebrauft !
> Okay das mit der Druckstufe hätt ich nicht gedacht !
> Danke dir


 
Wie gesagt, wenn dein SAG stimmt, dann kann die Weirdness der Druckwerte in deinen Feder-/Dämpferelementen nur daher rühren, dass Du weird bist. ...nicht falsch verstehen. Richtig hier ist der Druck der für Dich den richtigen SAG ergibt. 

Du kannst Dir den Druck in etwa proprtional zur elastischen Federkennlinie einer Stahlfeder vorstellen. Du bist ja eher leicht, deswegen auch dein rel. geringer Druck.

Das ist in etwa so wie bei einem Auto. Je höher das Gewicht umso härtere Federn musst Du verwenden. 

Nur hast Du bei deinem Bike den Vorteil, die "Härte" über den Druck deinem Gewicht anzupassen. Bei Metallfederfahrwerken ist das in Grenzen (bis sich die Wicklungen der Feder beim vollen Einfedern gerade nicht berühren) über die Vorspannung der Feder möglich.

Beste Grüße


----------



## jimmykane (21. März 2013)

Soo. Trotz unnötigen Hinterbau zerlegens bin ich am Ziel und habe jetzt die Zee gekürzt und den Dämpfer gedreht. Alles fertig für den ersten richtigen Einsatz.


----------



## Ollik (21. März 2013)

So heute erste Testfahrt hintermich gebracht * Dauergrinsen* es macht einfach ungeheuer spass das Bike zu fahren ! es ist erstaunlich leichtfüsig bergauf gefahren trotz der 16,5 kilo und der Hinterbau bleibt auch super wippfrei ! aber bergab gehts dann richtig ab ! kaum zu bremsen und die elexir 5 bremsen funktioniren erstaunlich gut 

wie viel sag fahrt ihr ? ich hab jetzt an der gabel 20 % und am hinterbau ist das ok oder meint ihr mehr oder weniger ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2013)

16,5kg? Tippfehler oder einige schwergewichtige Modifikationen? 

20% Sag halte ich für recht wenig... ich hatte im alten Setup ~25%, das war zum Touren ok, aber schon recht straff. Jetzt bin ich bei 30% oder etwas drüber und damit läuft das Fahrwerk viel geschmeidiger ohne aber schwammig zu werden oder gar durchzuschlagen. Ok, in meinem Fall beim FRX, aber da ich das auch in erster Linie für FR-Touren einsetze, sollte das gut vergleichbar sein.


----------



## Jason13 (21. März 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> So heute erste Testfahrt hintermich gebracht * Dauergrinsen* es macht einfach ungeheuer spass das Bike zu fahren ! es ist erstaunlich leichtfüsig bergauf gefahren trotz der 16,5 kilo und der Hinterbau bleibt auch super wippfrei ! aber bergab gehts dann richtig ab ! kaum zu bremsen und die elexir 5 bremsen funktioniren erstaunlich gut
> 
> wie viel sag fahrt ihr ? ich hab jetzt an der gabel 20 % und am hinterbau ist das ok oder meint ihr mehr oder weniger ?



Ich fahr 30/30, aber am hinterbau ist er letztens durchgeschlagen  glaub ich zumindest  kann auch der reifen gewesen sein, war ne Treppe, und davon die letzte Stufe.. Ich werde mal mit HSC probieren und sonst kommt halt so ein spacer rein  
Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## jonalisa (22. März 2013)

Wenn dein Fahrwerk am Ende einer Treppe verhärtet bzw. du das Gefühl hast, dass da was durchschlägt, dann würde ich eher am Rebound was verändern (weniger Zugstufe, also schnelleres Ausfedern) als an der HSC rumzuschrauben.


----------



## infected_biker (22. März 2013)

ich finde wenn der dämpfer so eingebaut ist wie bei jimmykane fliegt mehr dreck drauf und kann sich dort ansammeln.
Bei mir bleibt der SAG Monitor seit ein paar ausfahrten hängen. War nix brutales oder material raubendes.
Kennt jemand das Problem ?


----------



## Thiel (22. März 2013)

Hat jemand mal zufällig das Sun Ringle Charger Comp HR ausgebaut und sich die Nabe angeschaut ? Ich versuche gerade rauszufinden ob man die Nabe auf 135x12 umbauen kann.


----------



## speichenquaeler (22. März 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Wenn dein Fahrwerk am Ende einer Treppe verhärtet bzw. du das Gefühl hast, dass da was durchschlägt, dann würde ich eher am Rebound was verändern (weniger Zugstufe, also schnelleres Ausfedern) als an der HSC rumzuschrauben.


 

Das aber nur wenn der Federweg Stufe für Stufe aufgefressen wird. Was nun vorliegt...eine zu rigide Zugstufe...oder eine zuschnürende Druckstufe ist gar nicht so leicht feststellbar. Ich würde mal ne GoPro am Oberrohr festmachen und mehrmals die Treppen runterfahren und auswerten ob der Dämpfer nach und nach im Federweg versinkt...bin aber auch Ingenieur...die machen so'nen Quatsch...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Ollik (22. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 16,5kg? Tippfehler oder einige schwergewichtige Modifikationen?
> 
> 20% Sag halte ich für recht wenig... ich hatte im alten Setup ~25%, das war zum Touren ok, aber schon recht straff. Jetzt bin ich bei 30% oder etwas drüber und damit läuft das Fahrwerk viel geschmeidiger ohne aber schwammig zu werden oder gar durchzuschlagen. Ok, in meinem Fall beim FRX, aber da ich das auch in erster Linie für FR-Touren einsetze, sollte das gut vergleichbar sein.




Nein kein Tippfehler 
Hab die Shimano saint Pedale dran 500 g , Reverb und hinten zum test ein Muddy marry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (22. März 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Nein kein Tippfehler
> Hab die Shimano saint Pedale dran 500 g , Reverb und hinten zum test ein Muddy marry


 
Kann ich bestätigen...fühlt sich aber leichter an...die dicke Berta...


----------



## bi_69 (22. März 2013)

@jimmykane :

Was hast du für eine Rahmengröße und wie lang ist dein Vorbau? Überlege einen längeren zu montieren.

Danke für deine Antwort

Gruß Basti


----------



## jimmykane (22. März 2013)

Das ist Größe M und ein 65 mm langer Atlas.


----------



## Jason13 (22. März 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Das aber nur wenn der Federweg Stufe für Stufe aufgefressen wird. Was nun vorliegt...eine zu rigide Zugstufe...oder eine zuschnürende Druckstufe ist gar nicht so leicht feststellbar. Ich würde mal ne GoPro am Oberrohr festmachen und mehrmals die Treppen runterfahren und auswerten ob der Dämpfer nach und nach im Federweg versinkt...bin aber auch Ingenieur...die machen so'nen Quatsch...
> 
> Beste Grüße



Ja, die hab ich leider nicht  und ich werde es mal mit druckstufe versuchen


----------



## Coles (22. März 2013)

also ich hab jetzt die Reifen gewechselt ( Schwalbe FA HD ), Reverb installiert Pedale ( Sixpack Ion )und Bremse getauscht ( Avid Code R ) und bin jetzt bei einem Gewicht von 14,4 kg. Das bringt mein Nerve auch auf die Waage.


----------



## Ollik (22. März 2013)

Soo leicht ?


----------



## stromb6 (22. März 2013)

Coles schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt die Reifen gewechselt ( Schwalbe FA HD ), Reverb installiert Pedale ( Sixpack Ion )und Bremse getauscht ( Avid Code R ) und bin jetzt bei einem Gewicht von 14,4 kg. Das bringt mein Nerve auch auf die Waage.



Was hast du da gewogen und in welcher Rahmengröße?

Das Gap wiegt 15kg in Rahmengröße M. Wenn du da noch ne Reverb dran machst und 420g Pedale bist schon bei 15,65kg. Die FA sind gerademal 80g leichter pro Stück. 
Mein Vertride wiegt in Rahmengröße L mit Reverb und Pedalen 14,9kg mit vo/hi Mary tubeless auf einem 1700g Laufradsatz.


----------



## Coles (22. März 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Was hast du da gewogen und in welcher Rahmengröße?
> 
> Das Gap wiegt 15kg in Rahmengröße M. Wenn du da noch ne Reverb dran machst und 420g Pedale bist schon bei 15,65kg. Die FA sind gerademal 80g leichter pro Stück.
> Mein Vertride wiegt in Rahmengröße L mit Reverb und Pedalen 14,9kg mit vo/hi Mary tubeless auf einem 1700g Laufradsatz.




jo hast recht, hab nochmal gewogen...15,9 kg... muss aber gestehen ist eine Koffer Waage. Jetzt bin ich schlecht gelaunt...danke Stromb6 ;-)


----------



## Ollik (22. März 2013)

ohhh nicht weinen :-D 

was soll ich da sagen meins hat knapp 16,8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (22. März 2013)

Sorry das wollte ich nicht. Nur leider hat die Vergangenheit gezeigt, dass Canyon sehr oft falsche Gewichte angibt. Die Bikes sind dann meist sehr viel schwerer.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Nein kein Tippfehler
> Hab die Shimano saint Pedale dran 500 g , Reverb und hinten zum test ein Muddy marry





Ollik schrieb:


> was soll ich da sagen meins hat knapp 16,8


Krass!!  Das kommt mir allerdings trotzdem etwas schwer vor... wenn man von 15kg ohne Pedale ausgeht (ok, optimistische Canyon-Angabe), + etwa 250g für die Reverb und 500g für die Pedale sollte das doch egal wie immernoch um die 16kg liegen  Die Matschemarie und der HR II Exo wiegen ja in etwa gleich.

Mir kommt das Ganze im Vergleich zu meinem FRX einfach irgendwie spanisch vor... ich habe neben dem mit Sicherheit schwereren Rahmen (knapp über 3,5kg inkl. Kabelhalter und Steuersatzschale, sonst ohne alles) bei mir auch ne 2-fach Kurbel, KS LEV Stütze, vo/hi Muddy Mary (alternativ mit Wicked Will oder Rubber Queen, wiegt aber alles nur +/-100g), vorne Stahlfeder, hinten Ti-Feder, ne recht schwere Bremse (Hope Tech V2) und unterm Strich wiegt es trotzdem nur 15,8kg...! Ist zwar nur das, was die Excel-Tabelle ausspuckt, nachgewogen habe ich es nicht, aber ich habe akribisch *jedes* Einzelteil selbst gewogen - erfahrungsgemäß passt das sehr genau mit dem realen Gesamtgewicht (ohne Dreck ) zusammen. Ich frage mich echt, wo da bei dir 1 komplettes kg Mehrgewicht zu meinem versteckt sein soll  Wie hast du denn dein Gewicht ermittelt?


----------



## jimmykane (23. März 2013)

Wiege es mal komplett, das ist immer etwas mehr als man denkt.


----------



## speichenquaeler (23. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Krass!!  Das kommt mir allerdings trotzdem etwas schwer vor... wenn man von 15kg ohne Pedale ausgeht (ok, optimistische Canyon-Angabe), + etwa 250g für die Reverb und 500g für die Pedale sollte das doch egal wie immernoch um die 16kg liegen  Die Matschemarie und der HR II Exo wiegen ja in etwa gleich.



Ich bezweifle stark, dass die Gewichtsdifferenz einer konventionellen einigermaßen leichten Sattelstütze und der Reverb nur 250g beträgt. Ich denke wir liegen mit 400-500g mehr für die Reverb eher richtig. Ich hab meine jetzt nicht gewogen, aber das Ding ist doch eher nicht so slim. 

Trotzdem...irgendwo sind da die Pfunde versteckt...da stimme ich mit Dir überein...


----------



## speichenquaeler (23. März 2013)

...ich finde die Gewichtsdiskussion (die zum Glück (noch) nicht entbrannt ist) irgendwie deplatziert. Wichtiger ist für mich, dass mein Bike vernünftig bergauf pedaliert. Das liegt ebenso viel an der Geo als am Gewicht. Ich bin nicht beim Bergzeitfahren in Alpe d'Huez...da will ich auch gar nicht hin...da müsste ich Badeanzüge anziehen...

Natürlich bau ich mir nicht bewußt schwere Teile ans Bike, anderseits achte ich aber auch nicht auf das letzte Gramm, wenn es funktional investiert ist. Im RR-Bereich gibts Leute die geben für das Gramm, dass sie nicht am Bike haben 50 aus...das ist krank...gerade auch weil wir wohl zu 80% weder voll austrainiert sind noch einen Athleten BMI haben. Ein BigMäc weniger in der Woche sollte da seine ökonomisch-gewichtsoptimerende Wirkung erzeugen...

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Wiege es mal komplett, das ist immer etwas mehr als man denkt.


Wie schon geschrieben, ich habe JEDES Einzelteil selbst gewogen, auch jeden noch so kleinen Schei$$, das ist schon wirklich SEHR genau. Die Abweichung war dabei bisher bei 2 anderen Bikes max. ~200g und sooo genau geht irgendsoeine Taiwan Hängewaage auch nicht...




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle stark, dass die Gewichtsdifferenz einer konventionellen einigermaßen leichten Sattelstütze und der Reverb nur 250g beträgt. Ich denke wir liegen mit 400-500g mehr für die Reverb eher richtig. Ich hab meine jetzt nicht gewogen, aber das Ding ist doch eher nicht so slim.


Wenn die Stütze aus Pappe ist vielleicht  Also ich kann nur von Werten ausgehen, die ich so kenne... meine LEV (die vom Gewicht sehr nah bei der Reverb ist) wiegt all incl. 588g, eine Thomson Elite in 30,9/400 wiegt 263g, also gut 300g Differenz. Ich bin jetzt einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass die "Iridium SL" Stütze nicht so leicht wie eine Thomson Elite ist und dann kommen die ~250g schon ganz gut hin. Aber lass es 350 sein, selbst das ändert bei der Rechnung nix so dramatisch, dass da plötzlich 1kg verschwindet...




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> ...ich finde die Gewichtsdiskussion (die zum Glück (noch) nicht entbrannt ist) irgendwie deplatziert. Wichtiger ist für mich, dass mein Bike vernünftig bergauf pedaliert. Das liegt ebenso viel an der Geo als am Gewicht.


Ja, ganz der Meinung bin ich auch. Ich finde sogar, dass die passende Geo VIEL wichtiger ist als 1kg mehr oder weniger. Dennoch schaue ich einfach gern, dass ich unnötige "Speckpölsterchen" vermeide, weil sich ein schwereres Rad doch träger fährt und ich selbst auch eher leicht gebaut bin. Das mache ich natürlich nicht um jeden Preis und immer auch mit Preis/Leistung als oberstes Kriterium, aber unter Umständen kann es schon mal sein, dass ein Teilekauf oder -umbau in erster Linie dem Gewichtsparen dient.  Allerdings nie für einen Haufen Geld.




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> ...gerade auch weil wir wohl zu 80% weder voll austrainiert sind noch einen Athleten BMI haben. Ein BigMäc weniger in der Woche sollte da seine ökonomisch-gewichtsoptimerende Wirkung erzeugen...


Nunja, in Sachen BMI und Körperfettanteil bin ich fast schon im Bereich eines Athleten... ist aber (VIEL) mehr Veranlagung als austrainiert 
Und so einen Müll wie McD esse ich schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr, aber aus anderen Gründen 
Im Zweifelsfall hilft immer: vorm Biken ordentlich kacken gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (23. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Krass!!  Das kommt mir allerdings trotzdem etwas schwer vor... wenn man von 15kg ohne Pedale ausgeht (ok, optimistische Canyon-Angabe), + etwa 250g für die Reverb und 500g für die Pedale sollte das doch egal wie immernoch um die 16kg liegen  Die Matschemarie und der HR II Exo wiegen ja in etwa gleich.
> 
> Mir kommt das Ganze im Vergleich zu meinem FRX einfach irgendwie spanisch vor... ich habe neben dem mit Sicherheit schwereren Rahmen (knapp über 3,5kg inkl. Kabelhalter und Steuersatzschale, sonst ohne alles) bei mir auch ne 2-fach Kurbel, KS LEV Stütze, vo/hi Muddy Mary (alternativ mit Wicked Will oder Rubber Queen, wiegt aber alles nur +/-100g), vorne Stahlfeder, hinten Ti-Feder, ne recht schwere Bremse (Hope Tech V2) und unterm Strich wiegt es trotzdem nur 15,8kg...! Ist zwar nur das, was die Excel-Tabelle ausspuckt, nachgewogen habe ich es nicht, aber ich habe akribisch *jedes* Einzelteil selbst gewogen - erfahrungsgemäß passt das sehr genau mit dem realen Gesamtgewicht (ohne Dreck ) zusammen. Ich frage mich echt, wo da bei dir 1 komplettes kg Mehrgewicht zu meinem versteckt sein soll  Wie hast du denn dein Gewicht ermittelt?




Jetzt versteh ich es Ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr ganz 

Also die Waage müsste stümmen weil mein Vater die Verkauft  aber wo kommt dann bei mir das Gewicht her  Also die saint haben 492g dann den Marry aber nur hinten und die Reverb 

Komisch Muss ich halt doch wie schon erwähnt vor jeder fahrt Kräftig Kacken gehen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. März 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> ohhh nicht weinen :-D
> 
> was soll ich da sagen meins hat knapp 16,8



Das is mal ne Ansage

Ich komm mit meinem 12er Alpinist selbst im Bikeparksetup mit nem VanRC mit Stahlfeder gerade mal auf knapp 16kg.
Ansonsten bin ich auch nit wirklich auf Leichtbau spezialisiert.
Rundum Muddy Mary tubeless, Vaults, KS i950, CodeR vorn und hinten und ein recht massiver Straitline Vorbau drücken doch etwas aufs Gewicht...hält aber


----------



## stromb6 (23. März 2013)

Im Bikepark bist du mit 16kg ja eh noch als Federgewicht unterwegs.


----------



## Ollik (23. März 2013)

Eben  also bisjetzt hat es mich auch noch nicht gestört ... Bin alle berge super rauf gekommen und bergab konnte es garnicht schnell genug sein


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. März 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Eben  also bisjetzt hat es mich auch noch nicht gestört ... Bin alle berge super rauf gekommen und bergab konnte es garnicht schnell genug sein



Die Frage war ja auch nur WIE du auf 16,8kg kommst wenn alle anderen mit ihren Torques gerade so an der 16 kratzen.


----------



## Ollik (23. März 2013)

ja das wüsste ich gerne selbst ... also den marry hab ich unten es sind aber immer noch über 16

Ähm.. noch was anderes , Bei der Fahrwerksabstimmung sollte man ja so auf 30 % sag gehen oder ? Jetzt ist mein Problem das wen ich am Dämpfer mit 30 % sag fahre er sehr schnell durchrauscht was muss ich da Verstellen ? Und bei dem Can creek waren so blaue Spacer für die Luftkammer dabei was bringen die ? also was bringt es die Luftkammer zu verkleinern ?


----------



## Jason13 (23. März 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> ja das wüsste ich gerne selbst ... also den marry hab ich unten es sind aber immer noch über 16
> 
> Ähm.. noch was anderes , Bei der Fahrwerksabstimmung sollte man ja so auf 30 % sag gehen oder ? Jetzt ist mein Problem das wen ich am Dämpfer mit 30 % sag fahre er sehr schnell durchrauscht was muss ich da Verstellen ? Und bei dem Can creek waren so blaue Spacer für die Luftkammer dabei was bringen die ? also was bringt es die Luftkammer zu verkleinern ?



HSC gegen durchschlagen und die spacer verkleinern die luftkammer, was zur Folge hat, dass die Kennlinie progressiver wird


----------



## Ollik (23. März 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> HSC gegen durchschlagen und die spacer verkleinern die luftkammer, was zur Folge hat, dass die Kennlinie progressiver wird



HSC dann erhöhen oder ? 

Lohnt sich es die spacer reinzumachen ?


----------



## Jason13 (23. März 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> HSC dann erhöhen oder ?
> 
> Lohnt sich es die spacer reinzumachen ?



Genau erhöhen, und wenn das nich reicht, dann spacer denke ich  werde ich vllt auch noch machen, weil er mir auch schon durchgeschlagen ist und ich deshalb mehr hsc testen werde, und wenn das nicht reicht, dann spacer


----------



## Ollik (23. März 2013)

wie baut man die ein ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nsc (23. März 2013)

So:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QscxkJVtl2M"]DBAir Air Volume Adjustment - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Ollik (23. März 2013)

Ist ja voll easy  nur was es genau bringt versteh ich noch nicht genau


----------



## Jason13 (23. März 2013)

Stell dir vor du hast eine lineare Kennlinie... Also einfach ein Diagramm wo der graph im Winkel von 45 Grad steigt... 
Jetz baust du den spacer ein und gibst der Kennlinie so einen "knick" nach oben, also die fängt mit 45 Grad an und hat am Ende dann 50 oder 55 Grad  also wird die Kennlinie hochgezogen, halt progressiver


----------



## Ollik (23. März 2013)

Muss da dann der größere oder die kleineren spacer rein ?


----------



## Jason13 (23. März 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Muss da dann der größere oder die kleineren spacer rein ?



Also ich denke ich werde mit 2 kleinen anfangen und gucken... HSC dann natürlich wieder raus Drehen  und gucken ob taugt


----------



## Ollik (23. März 2013)

ok morgen ist sonntag genug zeit zum probieren.


----------



## Jason13 (23. März 2013)

Ja schon, nur hab ich zb keine teststrecke vor der Haustür  und die luftkammer kann nan ja leider nicht während der Fahrt verkleinern


----------



## Ollik (23. März 2013)

ne treppe tuts auch


----------



## ale2812 (23. März 2013)

hier wurden doch auch schon ganz andere dinge im wohnzimmer festgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASQ (24. März 2013)

Wobei ich aber schon sagen muß, das man da stehts dumm stehen gelassen wird.
Meine Frau hat nun ihr neues Gapstar seit letzter Woche. In dem Papierkram was dabei war, sind ja zum Teil nur die Garantien bzw. Beipackzettel der Parts.
Im ersten moment ist man daher schon ein wenig überfordert mit dem ein oder anderem, vor allem , da man sich ja bisher evtl auch nicht damit beschäftigen mußte.
Ohne Internetanbindung ist man da schnell ganz verloren. Auch die Englisch kenntnisse sollten ein wenig über dem der in der Schule gelerntem stehen, da sich dann schnell Blasen mit Fragezeichen über dem Kopf bilden.
Ich möchte auch nicht unbedingt mit einem Direktversand Bike, das eben erst ausgepackt wurde, zum Händler um die ecke und mir das ein opder andere Part erklären lassen,,, würde mir da schon ein wenig doof vorkommen.
Ein Video seitens Canyon wäre da schon Hilfreich, in dem dann ein wenig erklärt wird. Würde denk ich mal auch ein wenig den Support entlasten.
"Ahhh so geht das also" , " Ach dafür ist das" ,, solche aussagen würden bestimmt nicht nur von mir kommen.


----------



## Ollik (24. März 2013)

schreib das canyon als e-mail villeicht sind sie ja so nett und machen ein video....


----------



## bonny-m (24. März 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Mir mit 1,83m und 86cm SL wäre das normale torque in L auch zu groß/lang.
> Ein freund von mir hat as in M. Das passt.
> Mein FRX ist in L, aber das ist auch kürzer als das EX.



Hi, habe ein Frx Dropzone 2012 in passt perfekt. Will mir noch  ein gapstar zulegen für Tour und Enduro,  bei 183 cm SL 87 und voll ausgerüstet bei ca 93 Kilo. Laut  canyon bräuchte ich einen M Rahmen. Was meint Ihr ?.. Ich denke das passt


----------



## Ollik (24. März 2013)

Wers Braucht  ... müsste passen


----------



## Micha382 (24. März 2013)

Ich war als ich bei Canyon war auf dem Alpinist in L gesessen und das hat sich super angefühlt. Hab die gleichen Werte wie du ;-)


----------



## Krustenking (24. März 2013)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Hi, habe ein Frx Dropzone 2012 in passt perfekt. Will mir noch  ein gapstar zulegen für Tour und Enduro,  bei 183 cm SL 87 und voll ausgerüstet bei ca 93 Kilo. Laut  canyon bräuchte ich einen M Rahmen. Was meint Ihr ?.. Ich denke das passt



Wenns irgendwie geht würd ich nach Koblenz fahren und probefahren. Ich bin 177 / 87 und hab mir Rahmengröße M geholt. Es geht, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es perfekt ist, denn mir kommt die Sitzpositon recht gedrungen vor und ich hab die Sattelstütze recht weit draußen zum Pedalieren. Wenn du bei dem Canyon PPS Tool Schrittlänge auf 88 erhöhst, auch schon bei meinen 177 Körpergröße sagt er dann auch schon L für den Rahmen. Ich hab allerdings noch noch nicht wirklich ein Gefühl dafür wie man auf Enduros allgemein so sitzt, bin vorher nur Race-Hardtail gefahren und dass sich das anders anfühlt ist klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (24. März 2013)

Kauf dir lieber was anderes für touren.
Finde dass das ex zu nah am frx ist, als das die anschaffung sinn machen würde.
Ist aber nur meine meinung.


----------



## Ollik (24. März 2013)

hab ich mir auch schon gedacht ansonsten würde auch eine 2 fach kurbel am frx sinn machen frag doch mal den user smubob der hat mein ich ein tourentaugliches frx


----------



## derTeske81 (24. März 2013)

Morgen kommt mein Gapster!Also Donnerstag wurde das in Koblenz verschickt und laut DHL Sendungsverfolgung ist es schon im Zieldepot!Da hab ich mir mal direkt für morgen frei genommen!
Aber schon heftig das die Lieferzeit mittlerweile 12 Wochen für Rahmengrösse S in schwarz ist.Gut das meins fast da ist 
Nur noch einmal schlafen!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. März 2013)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Hi, habe ein Frx Dropzone 2012 in passt perfekt. Will mir noch  ein gapstar zulegen für Tour und Enduro,  bei 183 cm SL 87 und voll ausgerüstet bei ca 93 Kilo. Laut  canyon bräuchte ich einen M Rahmen. Was meint Ihr ?.. Ich denke das passt



Bonny du Vogel! Ich wohn mit meinem Torque in M ca. 10km von dir entfernt.
Ruf mich einfach an steig ins Auto oder aufs FRX und komm rüber und dreh ne Runde auf meinem Torque


----------



## bonny-m (24. März 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Bonny du Vogel! Ich wohn mit meinem Torque in M ca. 10km von dir entfernt.
> Ruf mich einfach an steig ins Auto oder aufs FRX und komm rüber und dreh ne Runde auf meinem Torque



Schick mir mal bitte wider deine Nummer per pn


----------



## bonny-m (24. März 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Kauf dir lieber was anderes für touren.
> Finde dass das ex zu nah am frx ist, als das die anschaffung sinn machen würde.
> Ist aber nur meine meinung.



Da geb ich dir schon recht. Kann aber noch zwischen ex und frx ein paar Sachen tauschen und aufs frx kommt nee doppelbrücke.


----------



## dia-mandt (24. März 2013)

Also doppelbrücke hin oder her. 
Wenn du am dropzone den trackflip auf 185 stellst, hast du quasi das EX. 
Da würd ich eher was in richtung vo 160 hi 160 nehmen statt dem EX. 
Oder ein nerve, wenn es canyon sein soll.


----------



## Ollik (24. März 2013)

ist denke ich auch sinnvoller weil dann hättest du ja quasi 2 freerider 1 für den park das andere für touren ... dann schon lieber eins fürn park und ein 160 er enduro für touren


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. März 2013)

@Ollik: Hast du zufällig einen 800g Sattel montiert oder sowas? 
Im Bikepark-Setup mit Schwalbe DH Reifen und schwererem LRS (dann allerdings ohne Variostütze) komme ich auch gerade auf ~16,5kg.
Ich werde das Gewicht vielleicht mal mit der Personenwaage grob kontrollieren, aber ich glaube, das Teil ist nicht allzu vertrauenswürdig...
Aber wie oben schon geschrieben: die Geo macht für Uphill/Touren viel mehr aus! 

Stichwort Fahrwerkssetup: Wenn der Dämpfer gererell etwas durch den Federweg rauscht, wirst du wohl am besten den Druck etwas erhöhen. Nach den % kann man nicht unbedingt immer gehen, oft fährt sich ein Setup mit mehr oder weniger als 30% Sag viel besser. Bei meinem alten Torque hat der Hinterbau mit um die 25% Sag super funktioniert, jetzt beim FRX funktioniert er mit gut 30% perfekt.


  @ASQ: Das ist bei Canyon echt etwas mangelhaft... nur die besten Teile machen noch lange kein Rad, das automatisch super fährt. Gerade für so Teile wie den CCDB, wo man mit falschen Einstellungen sehr viel kaputt mahen kann, wäre es echt gut und sinnvoll, wenn man ein bestimmtes Grundsetup bzw. ein paar verschiedene Setup-Vorschläge für bestimmte Situationen/Vorlieben bekommen würde, eben sowas wie den Trailside Tuning Guide für den RS Vivid. Gibts von Canyon nicht solche Richtwerte? Ich meine, mal so etwas gelesen zu haben...


  @bonny-m: Du fährst ja an deinem Dropzone eh schon eine Hammerschmidt und eine Variostütze, wozu dann noch ein Bike, das im Prinzip genau das gleiche kann? Wenn du das FRX konsequenter auf Park trimmen willst - ok, aber ich würde dann eher ein anderes Bike als das EX nehmen. Das FRX fährt sich wunderbar auf Touren und auch ein EX tut das, aber ich würde wie dia-mandt/Ollik auch eher was in der 150-160mm Kategorie nehmen, was konsequenter auf Touren angepasst ist. Sowas wie ein Covert, Spicy, ICB... oder wenn dich etwas oldschooliges mit leichtem Pimp-Faktor ansprechen würde: mein Mädel verkauft wohl demnächst ihr Syren  Das Teil ist top zum Touren, läuft bergab prächtig und springt sich wie ein Slopestyle-Fully.


----------



## Ollik (24. März 2013)

haha smubob ich hab noch den orginalen sattel dran also der hat meines wissen keine 800g   aber wo das gewicht herkommt weis ich immer noch nicht ich geh es nacher nochmal wiegen... villeicht war ja die waage etwas kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (24. März 2013)

Von Canyon direkt sind mir auch keine Richtwerte für den CCDBAir bekannt.
Auf der HP von Cane Creek gibts einen Setup/Tune Ratgeber. Die Vorgabewerte habe ich so übernommen, mittlerweile ist die LSC um 1 Klick erhöht. Der Hinterbau wippt weniger. Wenns von Bedeutung ist, ich habe von Anfang an die Huber Buchsen drin denn die orginalen hatten bei der Sattelprobe schon Spiel. Über die Funktion der Buchsen brauche ich jetzt wohl nichts mehr dazu sagen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Ollik (24. März 2013)

also ich habe meins gerade nochmal gewogen und komme jetzt auf 16,2 kilo


----------



## ASQ (24. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @_ASQ_: Das ist bei Canyon echt etwas mangelhaft... nur die besten Teile machen noch lange kein Rad, das automatisch super fährt. Gerade für so Teile wie den CCDB, wo man mit falschen Einstellungen sehr viel kaputt mahen kann, wäre es echt gut und sinnvoll, wenn man ein bestimmtes Grundsetup bzw. ein paar verschiedene Setup-Vorschläge für bestimmte Situationen/Vorlieben bekommen würde, eben sowas wie den Trailside Tuning Guide für den RS Vivid. Gibts von Canyon nicht solche Richtwerte? Ich meine, mal so etwas gelesen zu haben...



Für den CCDB gibts ja eigentlich "The Lounge" aber wieder nur auf Englisch,, und wieder nur mit reinfuchsen^^


----------



## Ollik (24. März 2013)

Hab grad eben mal den größten spacer eingebaut den es gibt aber ich merke irgendwie kein unterschied  Der schlägt immer noch durch sogar wenn ich mein ganzes gewicht ruckartig nach hinten ziehe ich fahre aber nur 25 % sag an was liegt das ?


----------



## speichenquaeler (24. März 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Hab grad eben mal den größten spacer eingebaut den es gibt aber ich merke irgendwie kein unterschied  Der schlägt immer noch durch sogar wenn ich mein ganzes gewicht ruckartig nach hinten ziehe ich fahre aber nur 25 % sag an was liegt das ?



Du bist Dir sicher, dass Du den Spacer korrekt montiert hast, der Luftdruck i.O. ist und dein SAG bei 25% liegt?

Du bist Dir auch sicher, dass der Dämpfer "durchschlägt" wenn Du ihn ruckartig alleinig mit deinem Körpergewicht belastest?

...wenn das so ist...ausbauen...zu Canyon schicken...dann is' was n.i.O. Könnten beide Druckstufen sein...check die nochmal...aufdrehen, wieder zu drehen und richtig einstellen und nochmal belasten...wenn wieder das Problem...muss er zum Service...

Beste Grüße


----------



## bonny-m (24. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @Ollik: Hast du zufällig einen 800g Sattel montiert oder sowas?
> Im Bikepark-Setup mit Schwalbe DH Reifen und schwererem LRS (dann allerdings ohne Variostütze) komme ich auch gerade auf ~16,5kg.
> Ich werde das Gewicht vielleicht mal mit der Personenwaage grob kontrollieren, aber ich glaube, das Teil ist nicht allzu vertrauenswürdig...
> Aber wie oben schon geschrieben: die Geo macht für Uphill/Touren viel mehr aus!
> ...



Ja will das Dropzone komplett auf Bikepark umrüsten. Demnächst habe ich einige teile zum Verkauf. Fox 36 van kashima, ccdb titanfeder, Hamerschmidt ect. Wer Interesse hat


----------



## Ollik (24. März 2013)

also die HSC funktionirt


----------



## speichenquaeler (24. März 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> also die HSC funktionirt



und die LSC?

Und wie stellst du das Funktionieren der HSC fest??

Das "Durchschlagen" bei ruckartiger Belastung spricht gegen genau dies.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Ollik (24. März 2013)

ja die LSC auch und wenn ich die HSC Voll zu dreh dämpft es halt kaum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (24. März 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> ja die LSC auch und wenn ich die HSC Voll zu dreh dämpft es halt kaum



Was heißt das? Das es kaum mehr zum einfedern kommt? Also macht die hsc alles richtig?


----------



## speichenquaeler (24. März 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> ja die LSC auch und wenn ich die HSC Voll zu dreh dämpft es halt kaum




Ich hätte doch gerne meine Frage beantwortet um Dir bei der Diagnose helfen zu können:



speichenquaeler schrieb:


> und die LSC?
> 
> Und wie stellst du das Funktionieren der HSC fest??
> 
> ...


----------



## Ollik (24. März 2013)

ja sie macht schon das was sie eigentlich soll aber wenn ich sie voll zu drehe ist der hinterbau ja totaler rotz weil er nicht anspricht aber wenn ich wieder da runterfahre wo der hinterbau durchschlägt ist er wieder kurz davor


----------



## un1e4shed (25. März 2013)

Huhu Leute,
Mein Gapstar ist heute gekommen und ich bin ziemlich happy  Tolles Bike, aber eins stört mich... Ich hab beim DBAir keinerlei Klicks... Das ist doch nicht normal oder?

Edit: Was mich dann doch gestört hat, dass der Dämpfer auch total überdämpft eingestellt war... Daher hab ich das nicht vorhanden sein der Klicks auch bemerkt


----------



## -SaM- (25. März 2013)

Hi,
hab mal 2 Fotos von meinem Canyon Gapstar red/ black gemacht 
Nach dem Umbau wiegt es nun 16 kg in L.


----------



## Ollik (25. März 2013)

Die klicks hast du nur bei den kleinen schrauben bei den grosen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (25. März 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Huhu Leute,
> Mein Gapstar ist heute gekommen und ich bin ziemlich happy  Tolles Bike, aber eins stört mich... Ich hab beim DBAir keinerlei Klicks... Das ist doch nicht normal oder?
> 
> Edit: Was mich dann doch gestört hat, dass der Dämpfer auch total überdämpft eingestellt war... Daher hab ich das nicht vorhanden sein der Klicks auch bemerkt



Du hast nur an den kleinen schrauben Klicks an den Großen nicht ! aber wen die kleinen auch nicht klicken dann ist was faul


----------



## ASQ (25. März 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Huhu Leute,
> Mein Gapstar ist heute gekommen und ich bin ziemlich happy  Tolles Bike, aber eins stört mich... Ich hab beim DBAir keinerlei Klicks... Das ist doch nicht normal oder?
> 
> Edit: Was mich dann doch gestört hat, dass der Dämpfer auch total überdämpft eingestellt war... Daher hab ich das nicht vorhanden sein der Klicks auch bemerkt



 In der beschreibung steht ja auch was von z.B. halber drehung im uhrzeigersinn oder gegen ,, keine rede von Klicks , sondern umdrehungen


----------



## un1e4shed (25. März 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> In der beschreibung steht ja auch was von z.B. halber drehung im uhrzeigersinn oder gegen ,, keine rede von Klicks , sondern umdrehungen



Ah stimmt... Ihr habt Recht ;-)


----------



## Coles (25. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jmd die Maße für Buchsen vom Dämpfer parat ( CCDB Air )?


Danke im vorraus


----------



## Jason13 (27. März 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich hab eben mal die Dämpfer Seite der gabel geöffnet und mir mal die Dämpfung angesehen, dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass wohl genug Öl drin ist (11cm von Oberkante Gabel bis zum öl). 
Nur eins ist seltsam, die low speed druckstufe merkt man im Stand nicht, deshalb habe ich nachgeschaut und bemerkt, dass diese gar nicht komplett schließt... 





Ist das normal, oder sollte man da was machen?


----------



## Thiel (27. März 2013)

Ich meine das wäre normal.

Schau mal hier bzw such in dem Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=413300


Da gibts auch eine Anleitung wie man die Schraube verlängert.


----------



## un1e4shed (27. März 2013)

Hm... Ich find in den Anleitungen zum Gapstar keine Auskunft zur Kettenlinie... Weiß die jemand?


----------



## Jason13 (27. März 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ich meine das wäre normal.
> 
> Schau mal hier bzw such in dem Thread:
> 
> ...



Danke, da hab ich mich eben erstmal durchgewühlt  länger thread


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. März 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> haha smubob ich hab noch den orginalen sattel dran also der hat meines wissen keine 800g   aber wo das gewicht herkommt weis ich immer noch nicht ich geh es nacher nochmal wiegen... villeicht war ja die waage etwas kaputt





Ollik schrieb:


> also ich habe meins gerade nochmal gewogen und komme jetzt auf 16,2 kilo


Das mit dem Sattel war natürlich Spaß  Dir wird wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als das Rad komplett zu zerlegen und alles auf einer vertrauenswürdigen Waage einzeln auszuwiegen, um erstens nachzukontrollieren ob das Gewicht stimmt bzw. zweitens herauszufinden wo ggf. die versteckten Pfunde stecken... 
Also ich habe mein FRX gerade mal mit der Differenz-Methode auf der Personenwaage gewogen... bei mehreren Wiederholungen kam ich immer auf 15,8-15,9kg - rechnerisch laut Tabelle 15,816kg  Da ich den Dreck am Bike sowie den Matsch-Schutz-Lappen an der Gabel (21g) nicht in der Liste habe, scheint das wie schon erwartet sehr genau zu passen 




rmfausi schrieb:


> Von Canyon direkt sind mir auch keine Richtwerte für den CCDBAir bekannt.
> *Auf der HP von Cane Creek gibts einen Setup/Tune Ratgeber.*


Ah, das war wohl das, was ich noch im Kopf hatte...




ASQ schrieb:


> Für den CCDB gibts ja eigentlich "The Lounge" aber wieder nur auf Englisch,, und wieder nur mit reinfuchsen^^


Ok, ich habe mit Englisch halt keinerlei Probleme, daher würde mir das nichts ausmachen 




bonny-m schrieb:


> Ja will das Dropzone komplett auf Bikepark umrüsten.


Ok, in dem Fall macht das schon Sinn. Ich persönlich würde dann aber trotzdem eher auf ein Bike der erwähnten Klasse zurückgreifen. Allerdings hätte ein EX den Vorteil, dass es sich sehr ähnlich wie das FRX anfühlt und du dich nicht immer wieder auf ein anderes Fahrgefühl einstellen musst... und wenn du auf deinen Touren durchaus auch recht heftige Abfahrten hast, passt ein EX dafür schon gut.
Ich habe als Ergänzung zu meinem FRX, das in dem Aufbau allerdings auch ein sehr breites Spektrum abdeckt, noch ein AM/EN-Hardtail - auch eine sehr feine Sache


----------



## Ollik (28. März 2013)

Ähm .....  NEIN ! also ich habe besseres Zutun als alles auseinander zunehmen und zu wiegen  Ich komm überall Hoch und das ist das wichtigste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (28. März 2013)

Ich hab Meins auch nochmal gewogen eben, mit der Personenwagen und da kamen 15,7 raus  mit zee bremse, neuem lrs und dmr vault


----------



## Tody (28. März 2013)

Welchen Bremsadapter brauch ich beim Canyon Torque Frx Flashzone (2013)
Ich will die Avid Bremsen gegen eine Shimano Saint tauschen (2013) 203mm/203mm
Welchen Bremsadapter brauche ich für vorne, hinten?



VR für 203mm Scheibe PM
HR für 203mm Scheibe IS
stimmt das?


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...imano-Adapter-fuer-Postmount-Bremssattel.html


----------



## Thiel (28. März 2013)

Hallo,

hinten ist bestimmt auch PM am Rahmen wie bei den EX Rahmen.

Wenn du von 200 auf 203 wechseln willst, brauchst du eigentlich keine neuen Adapter. Ich hab es mit Unterlegscheiben ausgeglichen und es passt. 2013 EX Rahmen mit orginal Adaptern ab Werk und Shimano ZEE Bremsen.


----------



## Tody (28. März 2013)

Für hinten find ich aber keinen Pm leider


----------



## simdiem (28. März 2013)

Weil auch der fürs Vorderrad geht. Wieso fragst du überhaupt, wenn man dir antwortet aber du die Antwort eh nicht glauben willst?

Am besten du lässt deine alte Bremse einfach dran.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. März 2013)

@Ollik: War ja nur Spaß  Nicht jeder reißt wie ich das Bike erstmal ungefahren komplett auseinander und baut es dann nach seinen Vorstellungen neu auf...! Dabei ist das Wiegen natürlich kein großer Zusatzaufwand.


 @Jason13: Klingt für den Aufbau doch top!


----------



## Ollik (28. März 2013)

ja


----------



## speichenquaeler (28. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @_Jason13_: Klingt für den Aufbau doch top!



Beim Gewicht der Bikes wird meiner Erfahrung geschwindelt wie bei Frauen beim Alter nach der Menopause!

Duck und wech...

Meins hat dicke 16,x kg auf der Stolle...und das interessiert mich herzlich wenig...bei meinen Puddingbeinen wäre auch ein Carbonmopped langsam am Berg mit Vorderrad Richtung dünnere Luft...


Beste Grüße...


----------



## ASQ (29. März 2013)

Gewichtsdiskussionen NERVEN langsam

Ich denke jedesmal ,,, ahh , es wurde was neues geschrieben,,, klick drauf ,, und dann wird wieder über n paar gramm diskutiert,, 
Warum macht ihr nicht einfach n extra Thread dafür auf ,, 
Irgendwie bin ich es leid immer das gleiche lesen zu müssen,,, *narf /*frustblase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (29. März 2013)

Heute nach ner längeren Tour musste ich feststellen, dass das Fahrwerk vom Gapstar nicht wirklich harmoniert...
Ich fahr die Gabel mit 30% Sag und den DBAir mit 25% Sag. An kleineren Flatdrops ca 3/4 Meter, konnte man erkennen dass der Hinterbau wohl durch den mittleren Federweg durchrauscht bzw. es ihm an Progression fehlt... Nach mehrmaligen Dropen kam im Mittel dabei raus, das rund 70% Federweg von der Gabel benutzt werden aber ganze 90% vom DBAir. Ich könnte natürlich die HSC des DBAirs zudrehen, aber dadurch arbeitet der Dämpfer im groben Steinfeld nicht wirklich gut...
Hab jetzt mal den großen Volume-Spacer verbaut und hoffe dass das Fahrwerk nun besser harmoniert. Fahrfertiges Gewicht dürfte bei ~ 80kg liegen.

Hat wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## rmfausi (30. März 2013)

Hallo an alle,
ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das Thema hier schon war, also frage ich einfach mal.

Heute ist mir aufgefallen das sich an meinem Gapstar die SAG Anzeige am 
Rockerarm nicht mehr drehen lassen möchte und der Knopf am Rahmen die
Eloxalschicht abreibt (man sieht das blanke Aluminium). Auf die Funktion
 des SAG Monitors kann ich gut verzichten aber das er die Eloxalschicht
 beschädigt wird kann irgendwie nicht sein. Es ist auch kein Spalt zwischen Rahmen 
und SAG Monitor zu erkennen. Ist das bei euch auch so? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Coles (30. März 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das Thema hier schon war, also frage ich einfach mal.
> 
> Heute ist mir aufgefallen das sich an meinem Gapstar die SAG Anzeige am
> ...



Das gleich Problem hatte ich auch, hab meins reklamiert. jetzt funktioniert alles einwandfrei.


----------



## rmfausi (30. März 2013)

Hast du das Rad hingeschickt und es wurde repariert? Ich werde demnächst sowieso zur Inspektion gehen, dann werde ich wohl auch reklamieren.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Coles (30. März 2013)

Ja hatte vorher angerufen, danach ging es zurück. Wurde alles auf Gewährleistung repariert.


----------



## Johni (31. März 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Heute nach ner längeren Tour musste ich feststellen, dass das Fahrwerk vom Gapstar nicht wirklich harmoniert...
> Ich fahr die Gabel mit 30% Sag und den DBAir mit 25% Sag. An kleineren Flatdrops ca 3/4 Meter, konnte man erkennen dass der Hinterbau wohl durch den mittleren Federweg durchrauscht bzw. es ihm an Progression fehlt... Nach mehrmaligen Dropen kam im Mittel dabei raus, das rund 70% Federweg von der Gabel benutzt werden aber ganze 90% vom DBAir. Ich könnte natürlich die HSC des DBAirs zudrehen, aber dadurch arbeitet der Dämpfer im groben Steinfeld nicht wirklich gut...
> Hab jetzt mal den großen Volume-Spacer verbaut und hoffe dass das Fahrwerk nun besser harmoniert. Fahrfertiges Gewicht dürfte bei ~ 80kg liegen.
> Hat wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


Ich (80 kg inkl voller Ausrüstung) NICHT. 
Bei meinem Gapstar harmonierts bisher bestens, auch bei Flatdrops mit ca. 75cm Höhe. SAG Gabel gut 20% (4,8 bar) und ca. 25% (8,0 bar) beim Dämpfer - beides mit wenig Highspeed Druckstufe - fühlen sich sehr fluffig und vorne / hinten gut ausbalanciert an. 
Gruß John


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (31. März 2013)

Johni schrieb:


> Ich (80 kg inkl voller Ausrüstung) NICHT.
> Bei meinem Gapstar harmonierts bisher bestens, auch bei Flatdrops mit ca. 75cm Höhe. SAG Gabel gut 20% (4,8 bar) und ca. 25% (8,0 bar) beim Dämpfer - beides mit wenig Highspeed Druckstufe - fühlen sich sehr fluffig und vorne / hinten gut ausbalanciert an.
> Gruß John



Kann ich so unterstreichen mit der Harmonie


----------



## DennisS (31. März 2013)

Was mich etwas stört das ich bei knapp 25% sag (diesmal mit ausrüstung)
den Federweg fast komplett nutze bei nicht schlimmen sachen :/






Also bei Beispielsweise sowas hier ..... fahre komplett ohne druckstufe
habe das ding hinten und vorne^^ vorn etwas krasser
Was mach ich dann bei nem 3m drop ????
Bin bereits etwas über den von Fox angegeben Drücken


----------



## un1e4shed (31. März 2013)

Johni schrieb:


> Ich (80 kg inkl voller Ausrüstung) NICHT.
> Bei meinem Gapstar harmonierts bisher bestens, auch bei Flatdrops mit ca. 75cm Höhe. SAG Gabel gut 20% (4,8 bar) und ca. 25% (8,0 bar) beim Dämpfer - beides mit wenig Highspeed Druckstufe - fühlen sich sehr fluffig und vorne / hinten gut ausbalanciert an.
> Gruß John



Da mogelst aber a bissl mit deinem Gewicht oder?  Ich hab im DBAir 90 PSI (6,2 Bar) drin und hab so im stehen einen SAG von ~ 25% (im Sitzen so um die 30%)


----------



## un1e4shed (1. April 2013)

Gerade 150 hm am Stück etwas flotter runtergefahren und direkt ein Fading in der Bremse gehabt. Hab die Elixir 5 auch dann direkt entlüftet und da war sowohl vorne als auch hinten literweise Luft in der Leitung... Nicht schön....


----------



## Thiel (1. April 2013)

Ist normal. Man muss fast jede neue Bremse entlüften.


----------



## DennisS (1. April 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ist normal. Man muss fast jede neue Bremse entlüften.



Bei meiner x0 wars kein ding ^^, mich nervt eher noch das Gabelsetupgedönse ^^


----------



## un1e4shed (2. April 2013)

Hab den großen Air Spacer aus dem DBAir wieder rausgenommen und gegen 2 kleine getauscht. Federwegsausnutzung auf den letzten cm Hub war kaum gegeben.
Der ist dann wohl doch zuviel des Guten....
Mal schauen wie es mit den 2 kleineren Spacern wird.


----------



## Xplosion51 (2. April 2013)

es ist beim Fox DHX Air einfach generell das Problem,das er durchrauscht.
Entweder man hat Gutes Ansprechverhalten oder vernünftigen Durchschlagschutz. Gerade im mittleren Federweg hat der Fox nichts zu bieten.


----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute, ihr scheint mir genau die richtigen Ansprechpartner zu sein 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Freizeitwaffe.

Ich bin hin und her zwischen dem Canyon Gapster und dem Wicked 160 von YT Industries http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Wicked160

Was meint ihr? Preislich sind beide an meiner Obergrenze. Das Wicked scheint mir aber nicht mehr Lieferbar, hab heute mal ne Mail an die Leute geschrieben wie es genau aussieht bezüglich der Lieferbarkeit.

Was meint ihr denn? Welches Bike ist ausgewogener? Endurorichtung ist schon richtig. Fahre öfter im Harz touren. Bin aber nicht so die Rampensau, der die übelsten Drops mitnimmt, genauso wenig bin ich in Bikeparks unterwegs. Also eher mittelmäßige Singletrails mit sprüngen und auch gerne schnelle Abfahrten, Bergauf ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen. Bin kein "Gondelbergauffahrer"  Ist das Gapster auch Uphill geeignet? 

Danke euch schonmal!


----------



## ASQ (2. April 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bin aber nicht so die Rampensau, der die übelsten Drops mitnimmt, genauso wenig bin ich in Bikeparks unterwegs.
> 
> Danke euch schonmal!



Das biste NOCH NICHT ,,, mit dem Gapster kommste gemütlich den Berg hoch,, natürlich nicht wie mit einem XC oder AM.
Es haben auch schon eingie geschrieben das es sehr wohl Tourentauglich ist. Und wenn du erstmal geschmack daran gefunden hast, wird das oben Zitierte von alleine kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (2. April 2013)

Also ich denke wenn du kein Bikepark fährst würde das Yt locker reichen .... das Yt ist auch besser führ touren aber auch das Gapstar ist recht gut zum touren 

Aber ich persöhnlich mag auch viel Federweg es liegt an dir wen du dann mehr federweg hast macht man villeicht dann doch den Abstecher in park .....

aber so wie du schreibst würde ich dir eher zum Yt raten 

Oder zum Strive


----------



## Philipp-978 (3. April 2013)

Habe mir das Canyon Torque EX Alpinist zugelegt und bin von der Bremspower begeistert.
Auch die Federelemente halten allen Drops und Sprüngen stand.
Ich kann es jedem empfehlen, der einen Freerider sucht aber dank der Fox Gabel, die man auf 140mm stellen kann,kann man auch ohne Lift große Endurotouren fahren.


----------



## Ollik (5. April 2013)

Weis jemand ob es von Roch Shox aus ein Grundsetup gibt für die Lyrik ? Weil ich gerade noch bei der Fahrwerkseinstellung bin und noch etwas unsicher bin .......


----------



## Thiel (5. April 2013)

Ja, Pumpe auf die nächste Tour nehmen und mal mit 15,20,25 und 30% SAG fahren. Dabei mal mit voll reingedrehten Druckstufen, halb und ohne. 
Da wirst du eventuell rausfinden, wo die Unterschiede liegen.
Sich nach empfehlungen vom Hersteller zu richten ist nur was für das gute Gewissen aber nichts was man ernst nehmen kann, wenn man kein Anfänger mehr ist.


----------



## Jason13 (5. April 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob es von Roch Shox aus ein Grundsetup gibt für die Lyrik ? Weil ich gerade noch bei der Fahrwerkseinstellung bin und noch etwas unsicher bin .......



Einfach den sag einstellen und den Rest ausprobieren  fahrwerksabstimmung ist was persönliches, da hat jeder andere Vorlieben


----------



## Ollik (5. April 2013)

Zum sag soll ich den im sitzen oder im stehn einstellen ?


----------



## Thiel (5. April 2013)

Hallo,

sag doch gleich das du Anfänger bist 

Wenn du im fortgeschrittenen Alter bist und lieber im sitzen und mit hohem Sattel den Berg runter fährst, misst du den SAG natürlich im sitzen.


----------



## Ollik (5. April 2013)

Also anfänger bin ich nicht ..... und wer fährt bitte mit hohem sattel im Downhill ?! macht ja garkein spass  Ich bin mir nurnicht sicher ob ich den sag mit 30 % im sitzen oder im stehen haben soll weil wenn ich sitzen 30 % hab hab ich im stehn ja fast 40 -50 % sag


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. April 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nurnicht sicher ob ich den sag mit 30 % im sitzen oder im stehen haben soll weil wenn ich sitzen 30 % hab hab ich im stehn ja fast 40 -50 % sag


 
Sorry...das kann nicht sein. Der SAG ist als der gewichtsabhängige Einfederweg unter statischer Vorlast definiert.

Damit müsstest Du vom Sitzen zum Stehen an Gewicht gewinnen.

Durch das Aufstehen verlagerst Du bei der EX Geo dein Gewicht etwas stärker auf das Vorderrad. Ergo der SAG am Dämpfer sollte leicht verlieren und die Gabel gewinnen.

Hast Du eine Veränderung beim SAG durch das Aufstehen kann ich mir das nur dadurch erklären, dass das aufstehen dynamisch gescieht und du die Dämpfung (LSC an Dämpfer und Gabel) "wegstehst", die ein korrektes Absinken in den Federweg verhindert.

Abhilfe?...im Sitzen einmal kräftig in den Federweg pumpen und dann den SAG nach dem Ausfedern messen. Oder alternativ, alle Druckstufen rausnehmen...ich empfehle erstere Methode...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (5. April 2013)

Danke so eine Antwort wollte ich


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. April 2013)

Überleg mal, wofür der Sag gut ist... für die Bodenhaftung beim FAHREN. Wie fährst du das Bike, wenn das Fahrwerk volle Leistung bringen soll (sitzen/stehen)...? Alles klar, oder?


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2013)

Jetzt hab ich ein neues Problem. 

Das Wicked 160 ist leider schon ausverkauft, da auslaufmodell. Heißt, ich werde mich bei Canyon umschauen. Nun habe ich ja das Gapstar im Auge, habe nun aber auch noch das Strive AL 7.0 entdeckt und ein kleines, inneres Dilemma https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3045

Was meint ihr denn? Das Strive würde ja für meine Zwecke vielleicht etwas geeigneter sein wegen der Reverb und der Talas, da absenkbar für aufstiege.


----------



## Jason13 (5. April 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich ein neues Problem.
> 
> Das Wicked 160 ist leider schon ausverkauft, da auslaufmodell. Heißt, ich werde mich bei Canyon umschauen. Nun habe ich ja das Gapstar im Auge, habe nun aber auch noch das Strive AL 7.0 entdeckt und ein kleines, inneres Dilemma https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3045
> 
> Was meint ihr denn? Das Strive würde ja für meine Zwecke vielleicht etwas geeigneter sein wegen der Reverb und der Talas, da absenkbar für aufstiege.



Die talas ist, sagen wir nicht so gut  , und der hinterbau von strive gewöhnungsbedürftig  ich möchte ihn nicht  aber soll ja Leute geben, die ihr traumrad im strive gefunden haben


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. April 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Die talas ist, sagen wir nicht so gut  , und der hinterbau von strive gewöhnungsbedürftig  ich möchte ihn nicht  aber soll ja Leute geben, die ihr traumrad im strive gefunden haben


Ich bin ja echt absolut kein Freund von 1. Fox und 2. schon gar nicht von der Talas, aber man muss fairerweise sagen, dass die neueren Gabeln mit einer oder beiden dieser Eigenschaften echt nicht übel sind. Dass man mit entsprechendem Dämper aus dem gurkigen Strive-Hinterbau plötzlich eine so traumhafte Funktion wie beim Torque rauskitzeln kann, wage ich aber auch stark zu bezweifeln...




[email protected] schrieb:


> Das Strive würde ja für meine Zwecke vielleicht etwas geeigneter sein wegen der Reverb und der Talas, da absenkbar für aufstiege.


Reverb kann man bei jeden Bike verhältnismäßig günstig nachrüsten und eine Absenkung brauchst du am Strive absolut nicht, die Geo ist top zum bergauf fahren, auch mit 160. Ich fahre mit meinem FRX auch mit unabgesenkten 180mm überall hoch...


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Reverb kann man bei jeden Bike verhältnismäßig günstig nachrüsten und eine Absenkung brauchst du am Strive absolut nicht, die Geo ist top zum bergauf fahren, auch mit 160. Ich fahre mit meinem FRX auch mit unabgesenkten 180mm überall hoch...




Gut, aber besteht ja die Frage zwischen Strive und Gapstar. Eine Reverb Sattelstütze finde ich überall für knapp 270. Dass das Strive eine Absenkung vielleicht nicht brauch, kann möglich sein. Doch hat das Gapstar doch auch wieder eine andere Geo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (5. April 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gut, aber besteht ja die Frage zwischen Strive und Gapstar. Eine Reverb Sattelstütze finde ich überall für knapp 270. Dass das Strive eine Absenkung vielleicht nicht brauch, kann möglich sein. Doch hat das Gapstar doch auch wieder eine andere Geo.



Ich komme mit der Lyrik 170 und dem Gapstar überall super hoch  geht nicht schlechter als mit dem strive


----------



## Coles (5. April 2013)

Also Touren geht schon...das Problem find ich nicht Uphill...laut Auswertung bin ich auf den Geraden auf dem Home Trail langsamer gegenüber mit dem nerve am...ich schieb das einfach mal auf die Winterpause


----------



## Coles (5. April 2013)

Mal kurz Offtopic.. Ich habe die Leitung an der Reverb gekürzt...jetzt ist die aber nach dem Bleed extrem langsam obwohl ich denn Speed auf max hab. jmd einen Tip?


----------



## Thiel (5. April 2013)

Entlüftet und Druck überprüft ?


----------



## Coles (5. April 2013)

Entlüftet ja...Druck? Wo überprüfen?


----------



## Coles (5. April 2013)

Ah Ok ....Daran wird es liegen.

Danke Dir!!!


----------



## Thiel (5. April 2013)

So viele Ventile wirds an der Reverb nicht geben. Riskiere mal einen Blick!


----------



## Coles (5. April 2013)

Jup ab und zu sieht man den Wald voll Bäumen nicht Aber deshalb hab ich ja gefragt. Da wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen. Danke nochmal für den Tip. ( keine Ironie ) Wundert mich nur das sich durch das kürzen, entlüften etc der Druck sich verabschiedet hat.


----------



## rmfausi (5. April 2013)

Meiner Meinung ist auch, dass das Gapstar keine Absenkung braucht. Ich bin sogar mit meinem Gapstar
eine kurze Rampe hochgefahren die ich mit meinem Nerve XC noch so gut wie nie hochgekommen bin.
Das Vorderrad bleibt schön am Boden, ich muss nur ein bisschen auf dem Sattel hin und her rutschen,
ist aber alles noch im normalen Bereich.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Master_KK (8. April 2013)

Hab nun endlich auch mein schwarzes Gapstar 
Gestern hab ich ne grobe Grundeinstellung gemacht und es über meine übliche Runde gejagt.
Im Vergleich zu seinem Vorgänger, dem Nukeproof Mega, steigt die Front früher an Rampen. Es wippt natürlich auch stärker - Was sich allerdings durch gleichmässiges ruhiges pedalieren in Grenzen hält.
Bergab machen sich die kurzen Kettenstreben die es bergauf haben steigen lassen dann allerdings sehr positiv bemerkbar. Kurven in die das Mega mit Gewalt gedrückt werden musste lassen sich nun spielend fahren - Schon handlich und verspielt - Wenn auch auf schnellen Stücken natürlich nicht ganz so laufruhig. Die Federung vom Torque ist der Hammer, schön "plush" - Sofafeeling mit 30% hinten und 25% vorne. Verleitet schnell dazu das Gas dort stehenzulassen wo man vorher angebremst hat 

Noch ein Tip zum DBAir. Bei mir lies sich die LSR-Schraube auch endlos drehen wie ich das hier schon gelesen hatte. Einfach mit einem Schraubenzieher Druck auf die Schraube geben und im Uhrzeigersinn drehen - Dann schraubt sie sich wieder ins Gewinde. Hab die Klicks dann eben von rechts nach links gezählt.

Mit dem Lenker bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, aber hatte ich noch rumliegen:







Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (8. April 2013)

Nicht schlecht

Hast du den Dämpfer nach den einstellungsvorgaben von Can Creek gemacht ? Hast du auf der Üblichenrunde auch sprünge und drops ? hat es den Federweg ausgenutzt ?


----------



## Master_KK (8. April 2013)

So ~20km. Paar "normale" Trails, zwei kleine Sprünge, eine lange Highspeed-Strecke und viele Steilstücke.
Hab das Grundsetup von CC drin - Dämpfer hat sich auch gut angefühlt. Federweg wurde nicht komplett ausgenutzt, aber ich mach auch keine meterweiten Sprünge und Drops.
Zuerst muss ich der Gabel beikommen. Bin ohne Druckstufen los und hab beim hochfahren 3 Klicks LSC reingemacht um das Wippen zu unterdrücken. Auf dem Trail schön weich und hat fein angesprochen. Auf Steilstücken ist sie allerdings richtig eingesackt - Hab jetzt 4 Klicks LSC und 2 Klicks HSC drin. Für die nächste Testfahrt kommt ein bisschen mehr Druck rein. Wenn die Gabel mir dann gefällt beschäftige ich mich mit dem Hinterbau.


----------



## jimmykane (8. April 2013)

Den Dämpfer hast du gedreht, oder?


----------



## Master_KK (9. April 2013)

Ja - Von der Logik her dürfte es für die Schmierung besser sein und ich kann so besser dran rumstellen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. April 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gut, aber besteht ja die Frage zwischen Strive und Gapstar. Eine Reverb Sattelstütze finde ich überall für knapp 270. Dass das Strive eine Absenkung vielleicht nicht brauch, kann möglich sein. Doch hat das Gapstar doch auch wieder eine andere Geo.


Das ist alles richtig, dennoch bleibe ich dabei bzw. sage es nochmal explizit: Egal ob Torque oder Strive, beide Bikes fahren sich sehr angenehm bergauf und das auch ohne Absenkung. Falls du beim Gapstar wg. der etwas höheren Front doch gerne eine Absenkung haben willst, kannst du auch einfach und günstig auf U-Turn umrüsten, das geht mit einer kleinen "Zauberhülse" auch bei 170. Kostet mit Neuteilen ~90 und wiegt dann 250-300g mehr.
Das Strive ist mMn mehr ein AM-Bike mit Potential, wogegen das Torque eher ein Freerider mit super Toureneignung ist. Ich finde, die Bikes sind in Sachen bergauf (natürlich je nach Aufbau) gar nicht sooo weit voneinander entfernt, bergab liegen dazwischen allerdings Welten. Was du genau haben willst, musst letzten Endes du entscheiden


----------



## speichenquaeler (9. April 2013)

Bzgl. Bergaufperformance Strive vs. Torque...

Ich bin beide gefahren. Das Gapstar fahre ich noch heute in leicht abgeänderter Form.

Mein Gapstar hat verschiedene Anbauteile bekommen, die das Gewicht auf über 16kg nach oben gedrückt hat. Das spürt man. Aber auch nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich habe keine Probleme mit steigender Front. Ich habe aber vorallem keine Probleme mehr mit quarkigem Hinterbau, wenn es abwärts mal etwas deftiger wird (Wurzelpassagen, Drops >30cm, Anlieger mit ordentlich Kompression).

Das Torque fühlt sich gegenüber dem Strive vom Fahrwerk in etwa so wie ein MNI Cooper S gegenüber einem Skoda Fabia an. Man kann auch den Fabia um die Nordschleife prügeln, aber mehr Spaß und ein breiteres Grinsen zaubert das Gapstar ins Gesicht...und schneller ist man automatisch...

Beste Grüße


----------



## un1e4shed (9. April 2013)

Was für eine Augenbohrung hat der DBAir? (wegen Huber Bushings) Meiner ist grad bei Canyon und ich kann leider nicht nachmessen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. April 2013)

Wenn du in die Bestellung schreibst "Cane Creek Double Barrel", reicht das


----------



## Ollik (10. April 2013)

Lohnt es sich solche Buchsen zu verbauen wo es den Lenkwinkel um 1 ° ändert ? dann hätte man ja quasi das FRX mit 2 fach kurbel oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (10. April 2013)

Sorry...nein, Du hast kein FRX mit 2fach, sondern ein EX mit 1° flacherem LW.

Braucht kein Mensch. Kann man gleich ein FRX kaufen...oder beides...

Beste Grüße


----------



## stromb6 (11. April 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich solche Buchsen zu verbauen wo es den Lenkwinkel um 1 ° ändert ? dann hätte man ja quasi das FRX mit 2 fach kurbel oder ?



Es gibt keine vernünftigen Angle Set's für Tapered Gabeln. Du müsstest also auch die Gabel tauschen und eine mit 1 1/8 Schaft nehmen. Das lohnt auf keinen Fall.



speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Bzgl. Bergaufperformance Strive vs. Torque...
> 
> Ich bin beide gefahren. Das Gapstar fahre ich noch heute in leicht abgeänderter Form.
> 
> ...



Also ich fahre Vertride und Strive, beide mit Gabeln und Dämpfer der selben Baureihe. Gewichtsunterschied ist 1kg zwischen den Bikes(mit selbem LRS und selber Bereifung). Bergauf ist das Strive eindeutig schneller, auf extrem steilen technischen Passage ist das Strive mit Gabelabsenkung noch realtiv gut fahrbar das Torque kaum noch. Für normale Touren macht es kaum einen Unterschied welches Bie du nimmst.

Bergab kommt es auf die Art des Trails und das Fahrkönnen an. Im harten Gelände trennt die Bikes schon einiges. Aber auch der Hinterbau der Torque Reihe musste schon in einigen Tests Kritik einstecken.


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. April 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Aber auch der Hinterbau der Torque Reihe musste schon in einigen Tests Kritik einstecken.


Ja, die alten (vor 2010), u.a. wegen damals degressiven Hinterbaus. 
Beim neuen Torque (EX) ab 2010 kann ich mich an keine negativen Berichte erinnern. 


Ich spann für lange Anstiege die Gabel schon auch gern runter. 
Durch den effektiv steileren Sitzwinkel spare ich spürbar Kraft.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. April 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine vernünftigen Angle Set's für Tapered Gabeln. Du müsstest also auch die Gabel tauschen und eine mit 1 1/8 Schaft nehmen.


Doch, gibt es mittlerweile von Works Components.




stromb6 schrieb:


> Aber auch der Hinterbau der Torque Reihe musste schon in einigen Tests Kritik einstecken.


Was interessiert mich die Meinung eines Testers...?


----------



## bonny-m (11. April 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Federelemente einstellen ist ne Sache von 2 min. Grundsetup zumindest. Das Feintuning findet dann draußen statt und musst Du von deinen persönlichen Vorlieben aber zuerst vom Terrain abhängig machen. Das würde mich allerdings nicht daran hindern eine Reverb zu montieren.
> 
> Ich habe eine Stealth montiert. Muss nicht sein, aber sieht cleaner aus und der Rahmen ist vorgerüstet mit einer Leitungsbohrung im Sitzrohr.
> 
> ...


Hi welches Youtube Video hast du angeschaut


----------



## Deleted 269284 (12. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
hier geht es ja anscheinend um das Torque EX 2013. 
Ich hätte gerne mal ein paar Erfahrungen und nen Rat! Schwanke zwischen dem Torque EX Vertride und dem Alpinist. 
Hat Jemand eines der beiden Bikes und möchte was dazu sagen? Abgesehen von den Komponenten (X0 gegen X9) ist vor allem die Reverb ja n Anreiz das Alpinist zu nehmen. Aber ich würde gerne ein paar Erfahrungsberichte von Euch hören!

1000 DANK
Zoli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (12. April 2013)

Ich würde sogar das günstigste, also das Gapstar nehmen!

Mit dem gesparten Geld einen zweiten, leichten LRS kaufen und mit tourengeeigneten Reifen versehen. (den originalen LRS für Bikepark behalten). 
Vermute nämlich, dass dessen Federelemente besser funktionieren. 

Mehrgewicht kommt großteils von den Reifen.


----------



## Deleted 269284 (12. April 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar das günstigste, also das Gapstar nehmen!
> 
> Mit dem gesparten Geld einen zweiten, leichten LRS kaufen und mit tourengeeigneten Reifen versehen. (den originalen LRS für Bikepark behalten).
> Vermute nämlich, dass dessen Federelemente besser funktionieren.
> ...




Merci! Die Antwort überrascht mich allerdings etwas. Zum einen hat das Gapstar die schlechteren Komponenten, zum anderen sprechen wir von 170mm Federweg vorne. Siehst Du das nicht als Nachteil an oder ist meine Sorge unberechtigt?


----------



## rmfausi (12. April 2013)

Hallo @ZoliTeglas,
also objektiv betrachtet was ist der unterschied zwischen 170mm und 180mm Federweg an der Front? Der Lenkwinkel wird flacher das Tretlager kommt höher und die Front auch. Der Sitzwinkel wird auch etwas flacher.

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das Torque noch merklich/spürbar besser mit 180mm fahren soll als mit 170mm Federweg an der Gabel. Ich habe das Gapstar und bin mit 170mm mehr als gut bedient. Die Gabel kann man selbst warten und nach eigenem Ermessen umbauen und tunen ohen einen Garantieverlust zu riskieren. Bei Fox ist das eine andere Nummer. 

Ich bin auch der Meinung wie @FloImSchnee, das Gapstar nehmen und einen zweiten LRS kaufen auch evtl. die Bremsen gegen eine SLX/XT tauschen, dann ist es ein Rad zum genialen Spass überall zu haben.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Deleted 269284 (12. April 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo @ZoliTeglas,
> also objektiv betrachtet was ist der unterschied zwischen 170mm und 180mm Federweg an der Front? Der Lenkwinkel wird flacher das Tretlager kommt höher und die Front auch. Der Sitzwinkel wird auch etwas flacher.
> 
> Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das Torque noch merklich/spürbar besser mit 180mm fahren soll als mit 170mm Federweg an der Gabel. Ich habe das Gapstar und bin mit 170mm mehr als gut bedient. Die Gabel kann man selbst warten und nach eigenem Ermessen umbauen und tunen ohen einen Garantieverlust zu riskieren. Bei Fox ist das eine andere Nummer.
> ...



I see! Macht Sinn. Vielleicht findet sich doch Jemand, der nen direkten Vergleich hat! Um etwas Tourentauglichkeit zu bewahren, wären beide ja interessant. Oder?
Das mit dem zweiten Satz an LRS habe ich noch gar nicht in Erwägung gezogen! Danke! 
Wobei ich leider auch zugeben muss, dass ich ne (leichte) Abneigung gegenüber der Farbe "weiß" habe. Schade nur, dass dies gleich so zu Buche schlagen würde.

Nachteile durch die Komponenten am Gapstar seht ihr beide also nicht? Schaltung usw.!


EDIT: Vergesst das mit der Farbe! Man sollte auch die Farboption drücken, wenn sie einem angeboten wird


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. April 2013)

ZoliTeglas schrieb:


> Nachteile durch die Komponenten am Gapstar seht ihr beide also nicht? Schaltung usw.!



Den einzigen Punkt, denn ich vielleicht einer Kritik unterziehen würde, sind die Bremsen.

Schaltung macht das was sie soll...der Rest auch.

Ich würde keinem Charger LRS dauerhaft einem Parkeinsatz unterziehen. Ich habe aus diesem Grunde sowohl Bremsen als auch LRS getauscht (Saint + Hope Pro II Evo + Spank Subrosa)

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. April 2013)

ZoliTeglas schrieb:


> Zum einen hat das Gapstar die schlechteren Komponenten, zum anderen sprechen wir von 170mm Federweg vorne. Siehst Du das nicht als Nachteil an oder ist meine Sorge unberechtigt?


rmfausi hat dazu ja schon fast alles Wichtige geschrieben. Der 1cm Unterschied bei der Gabel macht den Lenkwinkel um ca. 0,5Â° steiler, senkt die Front um ein paar Millimeter und das Tretlager um vielleicht 3mm ab. Das wird man alles beim Fahren kaum spÃ¼ren, zumal die Winkel insgesamt in einem vernÃ¼nftigen Bereich liegen.
Die "schlechteren" Komponenten werden alle wohl keinen spÃ¼rbaren funktionellen Unterschied ausmachen, das Einzige: sie sind schwerer! Die verbaute Deore Kassette ist mit 460g eine ordentliche Wuchtbrumme, da kann man mit dem XT-Pendant schnell 120g sparen, ist ja eh ein VerschleiÃteil. Die X9 Schaltungsteile sind top, der Unterschied zu X0 ist da absolut marginal (ich fahre beides) und neben ein paar vernachlÃ¤ssigbaren Gramm mehr Optik. Die Chester Kurbel hat gut 100g Ãbergewicht, was zu verschmerzen ist, Lenker/Vorbau insgesamt auch nochmal. Bei Sattel und StÃ¼tze sind sicher auch nochmal leicht weitere 100g zu holen, aber auch hier gilt wie bei allen aufgezÃ¤hlten Teilen mit Tuningpotential beim Gewicht: funktionell (und auch optisch) sind die absolut einwandfrei! Der LRS ist jetzt nicht der WeiÃheit letzter Schuss, aber fÃ¼r den Anfang taugt der schon, oder eben du holst dir wie z. B. speichenquaeler direkt einen neuen und verkaufst den neu und ungefahren (habe ich bei meinem alten Torque und auch bei meinem 2012er FRX genau so gemacht). Am Ende bleibt nur vielleicht 1/2kg "Babyspeck", was dir aber 1000-1500â¬ spart...!

Nur so am Rande: Die Lyrik kÃ¶nnte man auch nachtrÃ¤glich auf 180mm umbauen...!


----------



## Deleted 269284 (12. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> rmfausi hat dazu ja schon fast alles Wichtige geschrieben. Der 1cm Unterschied bei der Gabel macht den Lenkwinkel um ca. 0,5° steiler, senkt die Front um ein paar Millimeter und das Tretlager um vielleicht 3mm ab. Das wird man alles beim Fahren kaum spüren, zumal die Winkel insgesamt in einem vernünftigen Bereich liegen.
> Die "schlechteren" Komponenten werden alle wohl keinen spürbaren funktionellen Unterschied ausmachen, das Einzige: sie sind schwerer! Die verbaute Deore Kassette ist mit 460g eine ordentliche Wuchtbrumme, da kann man mit dem XT-Pendant schnell 120g sparen, ist ja eh ein Verschleißteil. Die X9 Schaltungsteile sind top, der Unterschied zu X0 ist da absolut marginal (ich fahre beides) und neben ein paar vernachlässigbaren Gramm mehr Optik. Die Chester Kurbel hat gut 100g Übergewicht, was zu verschmerzen ist, Lenker/Vorbau insgesamt auch nochmal. Bei Sattel und Stütze sind sicher auch nochmal leicht weitere 100g zu holen, aber auch hier gilt wie bei allen aufgezählten Teilen mit Tuningpotential beim Gewicht: funktionell (und auch optisch) sind die absolut einwandfrei! Der LRS ist jetzt nicht der Weißheit letzter Schuss, aber für den Anfang taugt der schon, oder eben du holst dir wie z. B. speichenquaeler direkt einen neuen und verkaufst den neu und ungefahren (habe ich bei meinem alten Torque und auch bei meinem 2012er FRX genau so gemacht). Am Ende bleibt nur vielleicht 1/2kg "Babyspeck", was dir aber 1000-1500 spart...!
> 
> Nur so am Rande: Die Lyrik könnte man auch nachträglich auf 180mm umbauen...!




Hey!
1000 DANK für deine ausführliche Ausführung! Die 1cm Unterschied bei der Feder machen einiges in Sachen Tourentauglichkeit aus, oder? Dadurch wird ja der Winkel der Stütze steiler oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?
Die 500 Gramm mehr Gewicht sollten vernachlässigbar sein! Das stimmt wohl! Ich bin mir nur unschlüssig, da ich eben ne Stange Geld in die Hand nehme und mir dann dachte, dass ich nicht am falschen Ende sparen will/sollte!


----------



## Ollik (12. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> rmfausi hat dazu ja schon fast alles Wichtige geschrieben. Der 1cm Unterschied bei der Gabel macht den Lenkwinkel um ca. 0,5° steiler, senkt die Front um ein paar Millimeter und das Tretlager um vielleicht 3mm ab. Das wird man alles beim Fahren kaum spüren, zumal die Winkel insgesamt in einem vernünftigen Bereich liegen.
> Die "schlechteren" Komponenten werden alle wohl keinen spürbaren funktionellen Unterschied ausmachen, das Einzige: sie sind schwerer! Die verbaute Deore Kassette ist mit 460g eine ordentliche Wuchtbrumme, da kann man mit dem XT-Pendant schnell 120g sparen, ist ja eh ein Verschleißteil. Die X9 Schaltungsteile sind top, der Unterschied zu X0 ist da absolut marginal (ich fahre beides) und neben ein paar vernachlässigbaren Gramm mehr Optik. Die Chester Kurbel hat gut 100g Übergewicht, was zu verschmerzen ist, Lenker/Vorbau insgesamt auch nochmal. Bei Sattel und Stütze sind sicher auch nochmal leicht weitere 100g zu holen, aber auch hier gilt wie bei allen aufgezählten Teilen mit Tuningpotential beim Gewicht: funktionell (und auch optisch) sind die absolut einwandfrei! Der LRS ist jetzt nicht der Weißheit letzter Schuss, aber für den Anfang taugt der schon, oder eben du holst dir wie z. B. speichenquaeler direkt einen neuen und verkaufst den neu und ungefahren (habe ich bei meinem alten Torque und auch bei meinem 2012er FRX genau so gemacht). Am Ende bleibt nur vielleicht 1/2kg "Babyspeck", was dir aber 1000-1500 spart...!
> 
> Nur so am Rande: Die Lyrik könnte man auch nachträglich auf 180mm umbauen...!



Wie rüste ich die Lyrik auf 180mm um ? Hat sie dann irgendwelche funktionellen einbusen oder passt alles ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. April 2013)

ZoliTeglas schrieb:


> Die 1cm Unterschied bei der Feder machen einiges in Sachen Tourentauglichkeit aus, oder? Dadurch wird ja der Winkel der Stütze steiler oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?


Ja, der Winkel des Sitzrohrs und somit auch der Stütze ändert sich genau so wie der des Steuerrohrs und der Gabel. Das ganze Rad wird ja sozusagen um den selben Fixpunkt (Hinterachse) "gedreht". Für die Tourentauglichkeit macht das meiner Meinung nach absolut GAR NIX aus. Ich kann aus Erfahrung vom alten Torque (deutlich flacherer Sitzwinkel als das EX) mit sowohl 160-115 U-Turn, 180-135 U-Turn und 180 fix, als auch von meinem aktuellen 2012er FRX mit 180-135 U-Turn und 180 fix sprechen. Daher kann ich dir sagen, dass selbst die vom Sitzwinkel her "schlechteste" Kombi (altes Torque mit 180 fix) noch ziemlich gut bergauf zu treten war. Mit dem steileren Sitzwinkel beim EX bist du eh schon deutlich auf der entspannteren Seite, es tritt sich einfach viel angenehmer und effizienter bergauf. Beim FRX ist das Ganze vom Winkel her ziemlich ähnlich (lediglich flacherer Lenkwinkel) und das bin ich anfangs auch mit der U-Turn Feder gefahren. Allerdings habe ich bemerkt, dass ich durch den besseren Sitzwinkel die Absenkung eigentlich gar nicht mehr brauche. Ich bin jetzt seit ein paar Wochen mit 180 ohne Absenkbarkeit unterwegs und kann nicht sagen, dass ich es vermisse, selbst auf steilen Trails bergauf nicht. Das ist zwar jetzt keine direkte Antwort auf deine Frage, dreht sich aber um den selben Fakt, daher ist dir sicher klar, worauf ich hinaus will 




ZoliTeglas schrieb:


> Die 500 Gramm mehr Gewicht sollten vernachlässigbar sein! Das stimmt wohl! Ich bin mir nur unschlüssig, da ich eben ne Stange Geld in die Hand nehme und mir dann dachte, dass ich nicht am falschen Ende sparen will/sollte!


Ich finde, dass eine gute Geometrie VIEL wichtiger ist. Wenn das passt, ist 1kg mehr nicht so schlimm. Umgekehrt fährt sich ein 1kg leichteres Rad mit untauglicher Geo immernoch schei$$e  Mein FRX wiegt auch knapp 16kg und fährt sich für meinen Geschmack super bergauf. Jemand, der eine Carbon XC-Möhre gewöhnt ist, wird natürlich etwas anderes sagen 
Ich weiß, was du meinst wg. der Investition. Ich finde sowieso das Fahrwerk beim Gapstar sympathischer (wie einige Andere auch, nicht umsonst entscheiden sich so Viele dafür), deshalb hätte das für mich eh schon einen großen Pluspunkt. Bei den anderen Parts ist, wie vorhin aufgezählt, außer dem LRS (und das ist auch ein Bisschen Geschmacksache) nichts dabei, was ich jetzt so richtig mistig fände und sofort tauschen müsste. Bei Vertride und Alpinist zahlst du einen Haufen Geld nur für so Scherze wie Fukushima-Beschichtung und Carbon-Kurbel - wer's braucht...




Ollik schrieb:


> Wie rüste ich die Lyrik auf 180mm um ? Hat sie dann irgendwelche funktionellen einbusen oder passt alles ?


Für diese Sache gibt es einige Punkte, die man beachten muss. Ich umreiße das mal kurz:
Alle neueren Lyriks (ab 2010) brauchen für den Umbau auf 180 eine neue Tauchrohreinheit und zwar die einer Domain. Das liegt daran, dass die unteren Laufbuchsen der Lyrik Tauchrohre zu tief sitzen, was den unmittelbaren Umbau auf 180 verhindert. Dann muss nur noch die Federung angepasst werden. Bei Solo-Air geht das mittels Austausch der "Base-Plate", die entsprechende für 180 kriegt man mittlerweile einzeln zu kaufen. So wei die wichtigen Infos für Gapstar-Besitzer. Man kann aber auch mit jedem anderen Federungssystem auf 180 kommen. Bei Dualposition muss man die entsprechende Einheit kaufen und bei Coil bzw. U-Turn muss man den Federschaft unten mittels einer Hülse verlängern - bei Coil 10mm, weil die ja schon 170mm haben; bei U-Turn 20mm, da die nur 160mm haben. Für die Hülsen wäre dann ich der richtige Ansprechpartner, siehe meine Bikemarkt-Anzeigen  Da sind auch nochmal alle wichtigen infos zum Umbau zusammengefasst.
Achja, funktionelle Einbußen gibt es keine! Nur gewisse Grenzen... so haben z. B. sehr schwere Fahrer das Pech, dass die härteren U-Turn Federn insg. keine 180mm Hub ermöglichen. Da die Federn aber recht hart ausfallen (ich konnte mit meinen 70kg den vollen Federweg mit einer extra-weichen U-Turn Feder auf 180 umgebaut kaum ausnutzen), decken die Federn, mit denen das möglich ist, schon einen recht großen Bereich ab.


----------



## stromb6 (12. April 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar das günstigste, also das Gapstar nehmen!
> 
> Mit dem gesparten Geld einen zweiten, leichten LRS kaufen und mit tourengeeigneten Reifen versehen. (den originalen LRS für Bikepark behalten).
> Vermute nämlich, dass dessen Federelemente besser funktionieren.
> ...



Also das Mehrgewicht kommt nicht wirklich von den Reifen. Vorne sind die Bikes identisch bestückt und der Highroller hinten wiegt genau 87g mehr als der Ardent.

Mein Bekannter hat die Woche sein Gapstar bekommen und das Teil wiegt im Originalzustand mit 380g Pedalen 16 kg in Rahmengröße L!!! Mit einer Reverb kannst da noch 250g drauf rechnen.
Mein Vertride wiegt in Rahmengröße L mit Reverb 15kg mit gleich schweren Gummis dafür TL und auf einem Custom LRS.

Also einen zweiten LRS fürs GAP würd ich nicht nehmen. Weg mit dem 2kg Charger und einen vernünftigen LRS mit 1700-1800g (z.B Hope Naben mit Flow EX Felge und SuperComp Speichen) gekauft den du auf der Tour und im Park fahren kannst. Spart jedes mal Bremsen neu einstellen beim LRS wechseln.

Die Deore Kassette wiegt 375g gewogen, hab noch eine alte rumliegen. Die XT Kassette hat auch 340g.

Ich werde morgen bei der Ausfahrt mal mit ihm Bike tauschen. Bin gespannt wie sich das Gap auf steilen, technischen Rampen macht ohne Propedal. Das ist für mich eines der wichtigsten Kriterien da es von solchen Rampen in meiner Umgebung sehr viele gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. April 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Spart jedes mal Bremsen neu einstellen beim LRS wechseln.


Muss ich auch nicht - ich habe einfach bei beiden LRS die gleichen Naben und Scheiben. Aber selbst wenn dem nicht so wäre, könnte man das mit den Spacern für die 6-loch Aufnahme auch einfach so einstellen, dass es überflüssig ist... 




stromb6 schrieb:


> Die Deore Kassette wiegt 375g gewogen, hab noch eine alte rumliegen.


Da kommt irgendwas nicht hin... selbst die 9-fach Deore Kassetten in 12-36 und 11-34 sind ja schon mindestens so schwer (425 bzw 380g). Siehe Gewichtsdatenbank: 11-36 10-fach Deore vs. 11-36 10-fach XT (da kommt dein Wert hin).


----------



## simdiem (12. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Muss ich auch nicht - ich habe einfach bei beiden LRS die gleichen Naben und Scheiben. Aber selbst wenn dem nicht so wäre, könnte man das mit den Spacern für die 6-loch Aufnahme auch einfach so einstellen, dass es überflüssig ist...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ob man das mit Spacern (du meinst dünnen Unterlegscheiben?) hinbekommt halte ich für fraglich.


----------



## stromb6 (12. April 2013)

@ Smubob

Stimmt sorry, das war ne SLX Kassette. HG62 hab ich keine zum Wiegen, wird aber wohl dann über die 400 haben.

Also ich fahre am Strive auch zwei LRS mit identischen Naben und Scheiben, aber trotzdem sind die nicht 100%ig gleich. Also da es hier um weniger als 1mm geht halt ich Spacer auch für fraglich.
Und wozu zwei LRS haben wenn einer reicht? Würde ja nichts sagen, wenn da ein Top LRS fürn Park im Bike wäre, aber dem ist nicht so. Der Comp ist weder fürn Park noch für die Tour.


----------



## Thiel (12. April 2013)

Herrlich wie immer mehr dargestellt wird, das man einen LRS mit ca. 2kg nicht für Touren benutzen kann.


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. April 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Also das Mehrgewicht kommt nicht wirklich von den Reifen. Vorne sind die Bikes identisch bestückt und der Highroller hinten wiegt genau 87g mehr als der Ardent.


Irrtum, der Teufel liegt im Detail: am Gapstar sind nämlich die Dualply-Varianten verbaut, am Vertride und Alpinist die Singleply. 

Gapstar: 
VR: 1200g
HR: 1180g

Alpinist/Vertride: 
VR: 860g
HR: 825g

Also rund 700g Unterschied. 

Aber natürlich ist auch in den anderen Teilen noch Gewicht versteckt, klar.


Habe übrigens zwei LRS für mein Torque, funktioniert weitgehend problemlos, obwohl's nicht mal die gleichen Naben sind. Die extra gekauften Disc Shims musste ich gar nicht verwenden.


----------



## Thiel (12. April 2013)

Falsch, am Gapstar sind Single Ply montiert und es sind Faltreifen.
Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn das unterschiedlich sein würde.


----------



## Jason13 (12. April 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Herrlich wie immer mehr dargestellt wird, das man einen LRS mit ca. 2kg nicht für Touren benutzen kann.



Sicher kann man das!  
Kommt nur auf die Felge an  
Meine stiffy gebe ich nicht mehr her, und der Satz wiegt 2222 Gramm ;D
Aber der grip ist Hammer damit!


----------



## Master_KK (12. April 2013)

Dualply?


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. April 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Falsch, am Gapstar sind Single Ply montiert und es sind Faltreifen.
> Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn das unterschiedlich sein würde.


Aha, seltsam, danke für die Korrektur. 

Wofür steht dann das DW?
"Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5"DW Super Tacky, Minion Highroller 2,4'' DW"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (12. April 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


>


Danke, sehr freundlich.


----------



## Master_KK (12. April 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Aha, seltsam, danke für die Korrektur.
> 
> Wofür steht dann das DW?
> "Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5"DW Super Tacky, Minion Highroller 2,4'' DW"



Die Reifenangaben auf der Canyon HP stimmen nicht. Gibt ja auch keinen Minion Highroller, sondern ist ein Highroller II 2,4 Exo in MaxxPro-Mischung(?) drauf und vorne Minion DHF 2,5 ST Exo.


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. April 2013)

Haha, jetzt seh ich das erst, "Minion Highroller", hatte nur Highroller wahrgenommen.


----------



## bike_dude (12. April 2013)

an alle Gapstar Fahrer,
hatte bei meinen Ausfahrten immer Probleme bei den letzten drei kleinen Ritzeln, das Problem fühlte sich so an als würde die Kette auf und abspringen wollen.
Beim genauen hinschauen is mir dann jedoch aufgefallen dass es so wirkt als würde die kette bei den kleinen Ritzeln an der Kassette zwischen den Ritzeln anstehen. Möglich das ob versehentlich/oder gewollt die Kette für 9fach ausgerichtet ist? Wirklich superschmal wirkt die Kette auch nicht, nachgemessen hab ich nicht weil ich auch keine 10fach zum vergleichen rumliegen habe. 
-die Kasette ist eine Deore, was wiegt die eigentlich so nebenbei??
-Die Kette ist nicht von Shimano zumindest, Marke keine Ahnung


----------



## Thiel (12. April 2013)

Hallo,

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Schaltung_einstellen_shimano.htm

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Shimano-Schaltung-Einstellen-Video.htm

Gewicht der Kassette wurde auf den letzten 1-2 Seiten mind. einmal erwähnt.
Alternativ: Google


----------



## jimmykane (12. April 2013)

Kette ist ne KMC, das Schaltwerk musste halt etwas nachstellen ;-). Die Kassettengewichte wurden ja weiter oben beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (12. April 2013)

Also mit den Discshims laesst sich in Bezug auf zweiten Laufradsatz schon einiges machen.

Ansonsten drueck ich immer beide Bremskolben zurueck und bremse anschliessend. So richten sich die Kolben entsprechend dem zweiten Laufradsatz aus.


----------



## Stetox (12. April 2013)

Das EX Gapstar gibts gerade in schwarz/rot Größe M für 120,- weniger mit leichten Gebrauchsspuren.

Für mich leider die falsche Rahmengröße


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. April 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Die Gabel kann man selbst warten und nach eigenem Ermessen umbauen und tunen ohen einen Garantieverlust zu riskieren. Bei Fox ist das eine andere Nummer.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Seit wann darf man denn seine Fox Gabel nimmer selber warten?
Oder anders gesagt wer hat dir denn den Schmarrn erzählt?
Der Typ von der Rock Shox Hotline?
Ich warte und tune seit Jahren meine Fox Gabeln/Dämpfer und die aus meinem Bekanntenkreis und da gabs nie Probleme genausowenig wie bei den gewarteten Rock Shox Gabeln/Dämpfer.


----------



## rmfausi (13. April 2013)

Den normalen Luftkammer Service kann und darf man sehr wohl selber machen, das ist mir auch ohne Rock Shox Service Hotline bekannt. Wenn
ich die 36er von Talas auf Float umbauen möchte dann geht das nicht zu Hause sondern nur über Toxoholics. Bei meinen Rockshox Gabeln ist der Service auch unkompiziert und funktioniert seit Jahren gut.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. April 2013)

Klar geht's zuhause. Warum denn nit?
Is im Prinzip ja nur Plug 'n Play für Fortgeschrittene. 
Und was is an Rock Shox servicen leichter?
Bei Fox sind lediglich die Teile teurer dafür aber auch nit aus Kunststoff sondern Alu. 
Übrigens brauchste nit alles zu Toxo oder Sport Import zu schicken. Der Radladen kann das, sofern er Fox und/oder Rock Shox Servicepoint is, auch ein bzw. umbauen. 
Geht meist schneller un wenn was schief geht weißte auch direkt wem du an den Kragen gehn kannst


----------



## Deleted 269284 (13. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass eine gute Geometrie VIEL wichtiger ist. Wenn das passt, ist 1kg mehr nicht so schlimm. Umgekehrt fährt sich ein 1kg leichteres Rad mit untauglicher Geo immernoch schei$$e  Mein FRX wiegt auch knapp 16kg und fährt sich für meinen Geschmack super bergauf. Jemand, der eine Carbon XC-Möhre gewöhnt ist, wird natürlich etwas anderes sagen
> Ich weiß, was du meinst wg. der Investition. Ich finde sowieso das Fahrwerk beim Gapstar sympathischer (wie einige Andere auch, nicht umsonst entscheiden sich so Viele dafür), deshalb hätte das für mich eh schon einen großen Pluspunkt. Bei den anderen Parts ist, wie vorhin aufgezählt, außer dem LRS (und das ist auch ein Bisschen Geschmacksache) nichts dabei, was ich jetzt so richtig mistig fände und sofort tauschen müsste. Bei Vertride und Alpinist zahlst du einen Haufen Geld nur für so Scherze wie Fukushima-Beschichtung und Carbon-Kurbel - wer's braucht...



OK... sehe ich Alles ein, zumal das Gapstar ja den gleichen Rahmen hat wie die anderen. Es gibt nur noch ein paar Bedenken meinerseits.
1. RockShocks vs. Fox! Was hält die eine aus, was die andere? Da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig!

2. Reverb?! Hat das Gapstar nicht und die Frage ist, ob Canyon das gegen nen Aufpreis direkt anbringen würde!

und zu guter letzt:
3. Die Bremsen! Spare ich hier nicht am falschen Ende? Oder sollte ich mir denken, dass ich durch die Ersparnis von 1000 Euro gegenüber dem Alpinist, mir die locker zulegen könnte, wenn ich die anderen an die Grenzen bringe!

Ich danke Euch sehr für diese rege Diskussion! Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Ollik (13. April 2013)

ZoliTeglas schrieb:


> OK... sehe ich Alles ein, zumal das Gapstar ja den gleichen Rahmen hat wie die anderen. Es gibt nur noch ein paar Bedenken meinerseits.
> 1. RockShocks vs. Fox! Was hält die eine aus, was die andere? Da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig!
> 
> 2. Reverb?! Hat das Gapstar nicht und die Frage ist, ob Canyon das gegen nen Aufpreis direkt anbringen würde!
> ...



Also gabel liegt ganz klar die Lyrik vorne ich bin schon eine Talas gefahren und nunja  es gibt besser zb die Lyrik die ist einfach Überagend !  dann zur Reverb die könnte man sich ja auch selbst kaufen und die bremsen .... sagen wir so sie sind nicht schlecht ich war selbst überascht weil alle sagten die sind nix aber ich finde sie garnicht mal so schlecht !


----------



## Deleted 269284 (13. April 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Also gabel liegt ganz klar die Lyrik vorne ich bin schon eine Talas gefahren und nunja  es gibt besser zb die Lyrik die ist einfach Überagend !  dann zur Reverb die könnte man sich ja auch selbst kaufen und die bremsen .... sagen wir so sie sind nicht schlecht ich war selbst überascht weil alle sagten die sind nix aber ich finde sie garnicht mal so schlecht !



Weisst Du zufällig, ob beim Rahmen des Torque irgendwelche Halterungen für die Reverb vorgesehen sind oder so? Könnte ja sein, dass es bei den einen Modellen so ist und bei den anderen nicht!
Das würde ich aber den Service mal fragen, wenn es nicht anders rauszufinden ist! 
Aber ansonsten super! Du scheinst ja auch zufrieden zu sein! Modell 2013?


----------



## Krustenking (13. April 2013)

@1 Kann ich nix zu sagen
@2 Ich finde ne Reverb sehr wichtig, hab mir sofort eine gekauft weil ich zum effizienten Treten bei dem Bike den Sattel recht hoch machen muss und der stört dann sofort wenns ein bischen bergab geht - Du musst die dir aber selber kaufen, Canyon baut die nicht dran. Ich hab das nämlich auch direkt gefragt als ich meins bestellt hab.
@3 Kenne die Bremse nicht, aber ich verfolge den Thread seit Seite 1 und viele sagen dass sie die Bremse tauschen wollen.


----------



## Ollik (13. April 2013)

ZoliTeglas schrieb:


> Weisst Du zufällig, ob beim Rahmen des Torque irgendwelche Halterungen für die Reverb vorgesehen sind oder so? Könnte ja sein, dass es bei den einen Modellen so ist und bei den anderen nicht!
> Das würde ich aber den Service mal fragen, wenn es nicht anders rauszufinden ist!
> Aber ansonsten super! Du scheinst ja auch zufrieden zu sein! Modell 2013?



Ja das gapstar hat eine vorrichtung allerdings nur für die  reverb stealth http://www.last-bikes-shop.com/WebR...8/28BA/A7BF/001094-Reverb-Stealth-800x600.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 269284 (13. April 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Ja das gapstar hat eine vorrichtung allerdings nur für die  reverb stealth http://www.last-bikes-shop.com/WebR...8/28BA/A7BF/001094-Reverb-Stealth-800x600.jpg



Ach geil! Die reicht doch vollkommen! Bombe!


----------



## Krustenking (13. April 2013)

Alle Torque EX haben eine "Halterung" bzw. "Vorrichtung" (= Loch im Sattelrohr am unteren Ende) für eine Reverb Stealth. Das steht aber so auch groß und breit in der Beschreibung der Bikes auf der Canyon Homepage.


----------



## stromb6 (13. April 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Also gabel liegt ganz klar die Lyrik vorne ich bin schon eine Talas gefahren und nunja  es gibt besser zb die Lyrik die ist einfach Überagend !  dann zur Reverb die könnte man sich ja auch selbst kaufen und die bremsen .... sagen wir so sie sind nicht schlecht ich war selbst überascht weil alle sagten die sind nix aber ich finde sie garnicht mal so schlecht !



Das ist aber nur deine persönliche Meinung. 
Also ich konnte heut die Lyrik im Gap testen und sie funktioniert keinen deut besser als meine Fox 36er Talas RC2(dh beide Gabeln funktionieren top), nur fehl halt die Absenkung. Bergauf auf den Rampen steht die Front wesentlich früher auf was einerseits an der fehlenden Gabelabsenkung und andrerseits am Dämpfer ohne Propedal liegt. Wenn der Dämpfer so eingestellt ist das er bergab perfekt funktioniert, dann passt er nicht auf technischen, wurzeligen und steilen Rampen. Mit dem Vertride konnte ich 4 von 5 Rampen fahren mit dem Gap gerade mal eine. Die Bremse funktionierte einwandfrei, sie hat halt nicht die Bremsleistung eine Shimano Xt/Zee/Saint.
Also wer nun nicht unbedingt auf technisches bergauf steht ist mit dem Gap super bedient, denn bergab ist das Bike TOP!!!. Bremse würde ich persönlich tauschen, aber es muss keine Zee sein die Xt reicht auch. LRS ist Geschmack(Gewichts)sache. Wie schon erwähnt würde ich den ungefahren verticken und einen stabileren LRS holen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (14. April 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Ja das gapstar hat eine vorrichtung allerdings nur für die  reverb stealth http://www.last-bikes-shop.com/WebR...8/28BA/A7BF/001094-Reverb-Stealth-800x600.jpg



Geh einmal auf die Knie und schau von unten ans Oberrohr. Da siehst Du zwei Bohrungen für eine Reverbleitungsbefestigung.

Die Stealth ist natürlich eleganter...aber gehen tuts auch mit einer Standard-Reverb.

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ob man das mit Spacern (du meinst dünnen Unterlegscheiben?) hinbekommt halte ich für fraglich.





stromb6 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre am Strive auch zwei LRS mit identischen Naben und Scheiben, aber trotzdem sind die nicht 100%ig gleich. Also da es hier um weniger als 1mm geht halt ich Spacer auch für fraglich.[/quote @simdiem: Das ist nicht fraglich, das bekommt man hin und das ist ein Fakt  (siehe Link)
 @stromb6: Ok, dann sind vermutlich die Scheiben nicht 100%ig gleich, bei mir funktionierts wie gesagt prima. Ich stelle allerdings trotzdem immer sicherheitshalber die Kolben zurück (ähnlich wie von Jonalisa gepostet).
> Ich meine selbstverständlich keine gewöhnlichen U-Scheiben! Sondern die Disc Shims z. B. von Syntace. Die sind 0.2mm dick und damit kriegt man sowas normal perfekt eingestellt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 269284 (15. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 1. Aushalten? Im Sinne von Stabilität?? Das ist definitiv kein Kriterium. Du könntest mit beiden DH fahren, ohne dass sie dir kaputt gehen (wie stellst du dir das überhaupt vor??).



Nein, ich meinte eher anfällig und so weiter! Ich habe da an "wie oft muss die eine zum Service, wie oft die andere" gedacht! Das ich beide so schnell nicht kaputt bekomme, war mir klar. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 2. Musst du selbst kaufen und einbauen, ist kein Problem. Aufnahmen für Reverb Stealth UND die normale sind an jeden Rahmen vorhanden!



OK, das habe ich nun schon mitbekommen! Wo würdet ihr denn die bestellen? Bin nicht so fit in Sachen "wer ist online top" und wäre nun zum nächsten Laden gedüst. Aber der wird eben teurer sein. Habt ihr nen Versand eures Vertrauens?



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 3. Ist nicht der einzige Unterschied, dass die eine eine Druckpunktverstellung hat und die andere nicht? Darauf würde ich pfeifen. Wenn man generell die Elixir nicht gut findet, ändert eine Verstellmöglichkeit mehr daran auch nix...



Leuchtet ein! Dann mache ich mir echt zu sehr ne Platte!
Ich danke Dir!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2013)

ZoliTeglas schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte eher anfällig und so weiter! Ich habe da an "wie oft muss die eine zum Service, wie oft die andere" gedacht! Das ich beide so schnell nicht kaputt bekomme, war mir klar.


Offiziell müssen Fox Teile nach 1 Jahr zum offiziellen Service (Toxoholics), damit die Garantie nicht verfällt. Ob man das macht oder sie einfach selbst servicet, ist Geschmacksache. Muss ja nur bissl frischen Öl rein (grob gesagt). Wenn irgendwo was kaputt geht, musst du sie beide einschicken, wenn es auf Garantie gehen soll. Ich würde nicht sagen, dass Fox oder RS sich da viel schenken in Sachen Anfälligkeit.




ZoliTeglas schrieb:


> Wo würdet ihr denn die bestellen? Bin nicht so fit in Sachen "wer ist online top" und wäre nun zum nächsten Laden gedüst. Aber der wird eben teurer sein. Habt ihr nen Versand eures Vertrauens?


Ich habe so einen Kreis der "üblichen Verdächtigen". Das sind bei mir Bike-Components, HiBike und Bike-Mailorder. Chainreaction kann man mittlerweile fast nur noch Angebote kaufen, die haben ihr Preisniveau ziemlich angezogen. Gibt natürlich noch viele andere, wo man u. U. auch mal einen billigeren Preis bei speziellen Einzelteilen findet, aber das sind so die hauptsächlichen bei mir.




ZoliTeglas schrieb:


> Leuchtet ein! Dann mache ich mir echt zu sehr ne Platte!


Du kannst sie ruhig einfach mal ausprobieren. Und wenn sie dir nicht gefällt, kannst du sie ja immer noch irgendwann tauschen. Die Elixir geibts eh so massig im Gebrauchtmarkt, dass man egal ob neu oder gebraucht so gut wie nix mehr dafür kriegt


----------



## Ollik (15. April 2013)

Hi an alle 

Also ich habe mehr oder weniger probleme mit dem Gapstar 

Das erste was mir persönlich aufgefallen ist war der lose Steuersatz war ja kein Problem hab ich dann nachgezogen . gestern dann habe ich bemerkt das, dass Schaltwerk von unten wenn ich im größten gang bin am Rahmen schleift -> Kette gekürzt Problem behoben nur der Kratzer im Rahmen Bleibt !!

Was jetzt noch dazu Kommt das es so aussieht als würde die Kurbel am Rahmen schleifen und so auch eine Fette Macke rein gehauen hat  

Ich weis jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich machen soll aber für mich sieht das aus als wäre da irgendjemand am Werk gewesen der keine Ahnung hatte !!

Beigelegt wurde ja auch eine liste auf der alles abgehakt war was sie Überprüft habe -> alles abgehakt  Scheint mir so als wurde da nicht wirklich drauf geschaut 

Hatte wer Ähnliche Probleme ?!


----------



## un1e4shed (15. April 2013)

Also ich habe nur Probleme mit CC DBAir. Der Umwerfer war noch schlecht eingestellt, die Bremsleitungen voller Luft aber der Rest war i.O. 

Das mit der Kette habe ich gerade überprüft... aber wie soll das Schaltwerk denn am Rahmen schleifen??? In meinen Augen eigentlich unmöglich...

Und das mit der Kurbel kann eigentlich auch nicht sein. Wollte Anfangs die Kurbel gegen eine RF Turbine tauschen, aber das ging wirklich nicht (Was wiederum komisch ist, denn 2012 war am Alpinist eine verbaut....). Da hatte die Kurbel bei Belastung (Verwindung) den Hinterbau minimal an der Schweißnaht gestriffen. Aber mit der Standard Chester Kurbel hab ich wirklich mehr als genug Platz zu den Kettenstreben.
Du wirst mit dem Schuh wohl den Rahmen streifen und so n Abrieb am Lack haben... (Kannste mal n Foto machen?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (15. April 2013)

Schau mal In mein Album Ex Gapstar http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/57981


----------



## un1e4shed (15. April 2013)

Ach das meinste mit der Kurbel.... Ja du hattest halt n Chainsuck, ist eigentlich normal... Würd ich jetzt als normalen Verschleiss ansehen ;-) Wennste Bilder von älteren Torks anschaust, die sehen alle noch viel schlimmer aus 

Das mim Schaltwerk ist wirklich a bissl komisch, fährst wohl oft vorne 1 hinten 10 oder?
Ansonsten wärs nämlich wirklich nicht möglich....


----------



## Ollik (15. April 2013)

Ja die kette war Viiiel zu lang !!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2013)

Das ist standard bei Canyon


----------



## Ollik (16. April 2013)

kette und schaltwerk sind mitlerweile gekürzt aber die macken im rahmen bleiben


----------



## Thiel (16. April 2013)

Setz dich doch mit Canyon in Verbindung. Die haben ein Formular auf der Homepage, wo man auch Bilder hochladen kann, meine ich.

Hier kann dir keiner helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (16. April 2013)

hab ich schon wollte nur wissen ob jemand ähnlich probleme hatte


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. April 2013)

So...meine Saints sind so langsam richtig eingebremst. Super Bremse fürs Gapstar ud meinen Einsatzzweck. ;-)

Ich habe nur mal eine Frage:

Ich hab am Bremssattel noch 3 mm Luft im Schlitz und das Bremsbild der Scheibe sieht fast so aus, als ob ich einen anderen Adapter bräuchte um die gesamte Bremsscheibenfläche auszunutzen.

Ist das korrekt??...siehe Bild (Hab den original Adapter der Elixir 5 drangelassen weil er mir im ersten Moment gut vorkam.)

Beste Grüße


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. April 2013)

Könnte ein wenig weiter runter für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Master_KK (17. April 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> So...meine Saints sind so langsam richtig eingebremst. Super Bremse fürs Gapstar ud meinen Einsatzzweck. ;-)
> 
> Ich habe nur mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...



Denke die Lösung ist folgende: Da Avid 200mm Scheiben nutzt und Shimano 203mm und du die Avid-Adapter benutzt dürfte der Sattel mit den passenden Shimano-Adaptern ein Stück höher kommen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. April 2013)

Oder 1.5er Unterlegscheiben.


----------



## Master_KK (17. April 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Oder 1.5er Unterlegscheiben.



Oder so


----------



## mssc (17. April 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Denke die Lösung ist folgende: Da Avid 200mm Scheiben nutzt und Shimano 203mm und du die Avid-Adapter benutzt dürfte der Sattel mit den passenden Shimano-Adaptern ein Stück höher kommen.



Sollte der Sattel nicht tiefer kommen, d.h. er bräuchte einen niedrigeren Adapter?


----------



## Thiel (17. April 2013)

Hallo,

EX 2013 Rahmen mit Avid Elixir 5 auf Shimano Zee 203mm Rotor klappt ohne neuen Adapter. 
Sieht man doch sofort wenn man daneben hockt und es zB auch schaft, einen Reifen zu wechseln.

Wenn nicht, wirds auch beim Kauf eines neuen Adapters scheitern


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. April 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Sollte der Sattel nicht tiefer kommen, d.h. er bräuchte einen niedrigeren Adapter?



Stimmt, falsch gedacht.


----------



## Master_KK (17. April 2013)

Bin mein Gapstar mittlerweile ein paar Mal gefahren:

Die Elixir 5, welche ich ursprünglich als erstes tauschen wollte, bleibt vorerst da es a) Eh keine Kohle dafür gibt und b) Sie ganz gut funktioniert. Das Modell was ich vor 2-3 Jahren hatte war um Längen schlechter und die jetzige ist ab Werk auch noch recht vernünftig entlüftet.

Der Double Barrel und ich werden doch noch Freunde. Die Einstelldinger find ich :kotz: da ich bei HSC und LSC gegen den Uhrzeigersinn keinen Endanschlag habe und sie ruckzuck aus dem Gewinde raus ist. per Schraubendreher mit Druck zudrehen und dann mit leichtem Druck die Klicks von komplett geschlossen gegen den Uhrzeigersinn zu zählen funktioniert aber. Habe vorne und hinten den Druck erhöht weil ich Probleme mit Abtauchen auf Steilstücken hatte. Federweg wird jetzt nicht mehr komplett genutzt - Da muss ich nochmal feinjustieren, aber will nicht zuviel Druckstufen fahren. Es sei denn das ist bei der Lyrik normal? Sonst fährt sich das Bike so jetzt schon ganz geil und taucht nicht mehr ab.

Die Deore-Kassette hab ich bereits gegen ne SLX getauscht und hinten nen Hans-Dampf montiert. Der Minion vorne gefällt mir ganz gut in der SuperTacky-Mischung, setzt sich allerdings teilweise schnell zu. Da probier ich die Tage mal nen Muddy Mary.

Die Reverb Stealth hätte ich schon längst bestellt wenn sie nur irgendwo lieferbar wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (17. April 2013)

Wieviel wiegst du denn ? Ich bin bei ca. 105 und bin mit dem DBA nicht glücklich geworden. 
Hub wurde bei passenden Druck nicht mehr ausgenutzt. Da blieben ca. 7-8mm übrig, egal was ich verantstaltet hab.


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. April 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> EX 2013 Rahmen mit Avid Elixir 5 auf Shimano Zee 203mm Rotor klappt ohne neuen Adapter.
> Sieht man doch sofort wenn man daneben hockt und es zB auch schaft, einen Reifen zu wechseln.
> ...



Kollege Thiel,

Sie dir versichert, dass ich mich durchaus in der Lage fühle, mehr als nur einen Reifen zu wechseln...

Klar funktioniert das mit dem Elixir-Adapter...nur...und das kannst du durchaus am Eingriffsbild der Scheibe sehen...verschenke ich 2 mm Scheibenfläche nach unten hin...

Das sollte bei deiner Zee nicht anders sein ggf. Du fährst die gleiche Scheiben- und Sattelkombi.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Thiel (17. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich fahre das gleiche und bei mir passt es perfekt - es gibt nichts zu beantstanden. Natürlich mit dem original Adapter von Avid und der Zee sowie 203 Shimano Discs


----------



## un1e4shed (17. April 2013)

Am Vertride ist ja die X.0 Trail verbaut, kann wer was zur Bremsleistung, Fadingneigung und ggfs. Druckpunktwandern sagen?


----------



## Master_KK (17. April 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegst du denn ? Ich bin bei ca. 105 und bin mit dem DBA nicht glücklich geworden.
> Hub wurde bei passenden Druck nicht mehr ausgenutzt. Da blieben ca. 7-8mm übrig, egal was ich verantstaltet hab.



Wiege nackt ca. 74kg + FF, Rucksack etc.
Zuletzt war ich bei 90-95psi mit der Grundeinstellung von der CC-Homepage mit 25mm SAG. LSC allerdings um einen Klick erhöht, hat mir zu sehr gewippt. Wie gesagt: Federweg auch nicht komplett ausgenutzt, waren allerdings auch keine üblen Sprünge oder Drops dabei.


----------



## DennisS (17. April 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Am Vertride ist ja die X.0 Trail verbaut, kann wer was zur Bremsleistung, Fadingneigung und ggfs. Druckpunktwandern sagen?



Bremsleistung ist gut^^ mehr als ausreichend .....
Fading noch keins gehabt, aber auch noch ncih zuviel gebremst
Druckpunktwandern is mir nichts aufgefallen


----------



## Krustenking (17. April 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Am Vertride ist ja die X.0 Trail verbaut, kann wer was zur Bremsleistung, Fadingneigung und ggfs. Druckpunktwandern sagen?



Bremsleistung -> Anker, dabei trotzdem sehr gut dosierbar. Druckpunkt wandert bei mir manchmal nach außen (will sagen es bremst früher) wenn sie warm wird.
Fading hat ich noch keins, wiege aber auch nur 60 Kg und bin seit ich das Bike hab noch keinen richtig langen Trail runtergeballert, somit wurde die Bremse aber in dieser Hinsicht auch noch nicht gefordert.


----------



## Ralf777 (17. April 2013)

Servus,
hat jemand einen guten Tipp für das Startsetup vom Torque EX Vertride in M Gewicht Fahrbereit 85-90kg. Wäre Klasse....


----------



## Thiel (17. April 2013)

Bei der nächsten Tour die Gabelpumpe einpacken und mal was zwischen 15 und 35% SAG bei Gabel und Dämpfer testen.

Du wirst dann schnell feststellen, was dir da gefällt. Es muss auch nicht gleich sein. 
Was die ganzen Einsteller bewirken, findest du in den Anleitungen oder per Google.

Da gibts keine großartigen Empfehlungen weil es sehr individuell ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (18. April 2013)

Ralf777 schrieb:


> Servus,
> hat jemand einen guten Tipp für das Startsetup vom Torque EX Vertride in M Gewicht Fahrbereit 85-90kg. Wäre Klasse....



Ich fahre das Vertride mit vo/hi 30% SAG. ProPedal auf 200PSI aufgepumpt Bottom Out am zweiten Ring.
Gabel LSC 6 HSC 8 Rebound hab ich immo nicht im Kopf.


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. April 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre das gleiche und bei mir passt es perfekt - es gibt nichts zu beantstanden. Natürlich mit dem original Adapter von Avid und der Zee sowie 203 Shimano Discs


 
Hi Thiel,

Kannst Du mal ein Photo von Bremssattel und Scheibe hier reinstellen? Ich habe die Vermutung, dass Du eine andere Unterlagenkombination von Adapter + Sattel hast...

Ansonsten müsste es bei Dir auch so wie bei mir aussehen...Zee und Saint haben die gleichen Sättelgeometrien und unterscheiden sich technisch nur mariginal.

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2013)

@speichenquaeler: hast du denn auf der Außenseite auch entsprechend viel Belagsfläche, die nicht mit der Scheibe in Kontakt kommt?




Master_KK schrieb:


> Habe vorne und hinten den Druck erhöht weil ich Probleme mit Abtauchen auf Steilstücken hatte. Federweg wird jetzt nicht mehr komplett genutzt - Da muss ich nochmal feinjustieren, aber will nicht zuviel Druckstufen fahren. Es sei denn das ist bei der Lyrik normal?


Also meine Erfahrung ist es, dass sich die meisten Luft-Elemente (speziell Gabeln) angenehmer mit etwas weniger Druck und dafür etwas mehr Druckstufendämpfung fahren. Ist aber möglicherweise auch subjektiv...! Und der Evolver im Torque FR hat mir z. B. auch mit minimaler Dämpfung besser gefallen. Die Hub-Ausnutzung war dabei allerdings auch nicht eingeschränkt.




Thiel schrieb:


> Hub wurde bei passenden Druck nicht mehr ausgenutzt. Da blieben ca. 7-8mm übrig, egal was ich verantstaltet hab.


Ein paar mm Reserve für Einschläge, die heftiger sind als man sie erwartet, finde ich eigentlich recht gut, denn sowas kann ja immer mal vorkommen und es ist angenehm, wenn es einen dabei nicht mit voller Wucht gegen die (harten) Anschlagpuffer donnert. Bei mir bleiben die letzten ~1,5cm der Lyrik (Coil/U-Turn) auch meistens ungenutzt und werden nur bei heftig stumpfen Einschlägen genutzt.


----------



## Ollik (18. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @speichenquaeler: hast du denn auf der Außenseite auch entsprechend viel Belagsfläche, die nicht mit der Scheibe in Kontakt kommt?
> 
> 
> Also meine Erfahrung ist es, dass sich die meisten Luft-Elemente (speziell Gabeln) angenehmer mit etwas weniger Druck und dafür etwas mehr Druckstufendämpfung fahren. Ist aber möglicherweise auch subjektiv...! Und der Evolver im Torque FR hat mir z. B. auch mit minimaler Dämpfung besser gefallen. Die Hub-Ausnutzung war dabei allerdings auch nicht eingeschränkt.
> ...



Eben also ich empfinde es auch ganz und gar nicht als Negativ wenn die Gabel un der Dämpfer immer noch etwas Luft nach oben haben


----------



## Thiel (18. April 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hi Thiel,
> 
> Kannst Du mal ein Photo von Bremssattel und Scheibe hier reinstellen? Ich habe die Vermutung, dass Du eine andere Unterlagenkombination von Adapter + Sattel hast...
> 
> ...


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. April 2013)

Sorry vergessen zu spezifizieren...

Ich meinte das Vorderrad...

Besten Dank aber auch schon hier...denn wie ich sehe hast Du die Scheiben des Auslieferzustandes auch hinten entfernt, oder waren gar nicht dran (?)

Besten Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (18. April 2013)

Hallo,

natürlich habe ich diese entfernt. Ich hasse dieses Gerümpel von Avid. Diese gefühlten 985 Scheiben brauche ich nicht. 

Vorne ist es das gleiche. Du brauchst eine Scheibe die direkt unter den Kopf der Schraube kommt bzw auf den Sattel und darunter, also zwischen Gabel und Sattel einfach soviele Scheiben, bis der Abstand passt.

Ich weiß gar nicht wie man da länger als 10min dran rätseln kann... zur Not nimmst du dir einen Edding und machst einen Strich auf die Bremsscheibe, bremst ein paar mal und du siehst sofort ob es passt oder nicht. 
Vorrausgesetzt du hast ein paar Unterlegscheiben da zum ausprobieren. 
Das darauf zu achten ist, das die Schrauben in der Aufnahme der Gabel lang genug sind, ist wohl klar


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @_speichenquaeler_: hast du denn auf der Außenseite auch entsprechend viel Belagsfläche, die nicht mit der Scheibe in Kontakt kommt?


 
Hi Smubob,

das hab ich ehrlich gesagt einfach mal angenommen...ich schau heute abend mal nach...ansonsten könnten wir uns das ganze Thema auch sparen... ;-)

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


>


Der Adapter gefällt mir! Die Bauweise zum durchschrauben finde ich besser gelöst als die mit den 2x2 Schrauben. Was ist das jetzt genau für einer? (konnte ich aus den vergangenen Beiträgen ehrlich gesagt nicht 100%ig herauslesen) Mein originaler von der 2012er Elixir am FRX war jedenfalls ein anderer, auch mit 2x2 Schrauben...




speichenquaeler schrieb:


> das hab ich ehrlich gesagt einfach mal angenommen...ich schau heute abend mal nach...ansonsten könnten wir uns das ganze Thema auch sparen... ;-)


Also die genutzte Breite der Scheibe schaut schon danach aus, als wäre da noch deutlich Luft...!


----------



## User60311 (18. April 2013)

> Der Adapter gefällt mir! Die Bauweise zum durchschrauben finde ich besser gelöst...



Gehn wir jetzt mal davon aus, dass die Aufnahme am Bremssattel relativ plan und gerade ist, dann finde ich die Lösung ziemlich bescheiden....

Durch die unterschiedliche Höhe bekommt das ganze doch einen leichten Versatz, und die gerade eingeschraubten Schraubenköpfe würden nicht richtig Plan auf den Bremssattelaufnahmen aufliegen (gleichmässige Unterlegscheibe vorrausgesetzt).


----------



## mssc (18. April 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> Gehn wir jetzt mal davon aus, dass die Aufnahme am Bremssattel relativ plan und gerade ist, dann finde ich die Lösung ziemlich bescheiden....
> 
> Durch die unterschiedliche Höhe bekommt das ganze doch einen leichten Versatz, und die gerade eingeschraubten Schraubenköpfe würden nicht richtig Plan auf den Bremssattelaufnahmen aufliegen (gleichmässige Unterlegscheibe vorrausgesetzt).



Dafür gibts bei Avid die Konkav/konvexen Scheiben über dem Bremssattel..


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> Gehn wir jetzt mal davon aus, dass die Aufnahme am Bremssattel relativ plan und gerade ist, dann finde ich die Lösung ziemlich bescheiden....
> 
> Durch die unterschiedliche Höhe bekommt das ganze doch einen leichten Versatz, und die gerade eingeschraubten Schraubenköpfe würden nicht richtig Plan auf den Bremssattelaufnahmen aufliegen (gleichmässige Unterlegscheibe vorrausgesetzt).


Da ist natürlich was dran...


mssc schrieb:


> Dafür gibts bei Avid die Konkav/konvexen Scheiben über dem Bremssattel..


...die ich ja heiß und innig hasse!  Aber der Adapter macht dann wohl nur mit den grauenhaften Dingern Sinn.


----------



## Thiel (18. April 2013)

Das ist der originale Adapter vom Gapstar Rahmen. Ich vermute mal von Avid 

Da sich meine Scheibe nicht bewegt wenn die Beläge drücken, passt es so. Eine ungleichmäßige Abnutzung kann ich auch nicht erkennen.

Ich wüsste daher nicht, was gegen diesen Adapter und ohne diese speziellen Unterlegscheiben von Avid spricht.
An Rahmen mit PM Aufnahme gibts von Avid glaube ich nur diese Adapter, wo die Schrauben gleichzeitig diesen und den Sattel halten.
Entweder PM +20 oder PM +40

Also für Rahmen welche ohne Adapter eine 180er Bremsscheibe oder 160er montieren können und man auf 200 kommen möchte.

Die EX 2013 Rahmen können also ohne Adapter eine 180er (183) Bremssscheibe fahren.


----------



## mssc (18. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da ist natürlich was dran...
> ...die ich ja heiß und innig hasse!  Aber der Adapter macht dann wohl nur mit den grauenhaften Dingern Sinn.



Die Scheiben werden (zumindest bei der X0 Trail) aber nur ÜBER dem Bremssattel benötigt, um die Schiefstellung durch den Adapter auszugleichen, eben damit die Schraubenköpfe nicht schief aufliegen. Der Bremssattel liegt also ganz normal plan am Adapter auf, nicht wie bei den Modellen wo unter und über dem Sattel diese Scheiben sitzen, die sind echt bescheiden einzustellen...


----------



## User60311 (18. April 2013)

Ich find einfach, dass sich diese kon(m)ischen Unterlegscheiben zwar gut einstellen lassen, aber bei einer Bremsung, treten da Kräfte auf, die können gar nicht von so krummen Dingern und ner kleinen Schraube gehalten werden.

Ich kann (gerade hinten) meinen Bremssattel so oft einstellen wie ich will...
Einmal im Wald, richtet der sich immer wieder schön schleifend nach links aus 

Deswegen find ich die 2x2 Schrauben Adapter eigentlich viel besser, ich befürchte nämlich, durch das häufige festballern und einkleben, löst sich bei mir langsam aber sicher das Gewinde auf. Und da bin ich froh, wenn es soweit ist, nur den Adapter wechseln zu müssen....


----------



## stromb6 (18. April 2013)

Der Avid Adapter ist dieser:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29821_Scheibenbremsadapter-PM-auf-PM--20-.html

Bei Formula wäre es der PM6" to F180 Adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (18. April 2013)

Bei dieser Lösung musst 3mm beilagscheiben unetrlegen.





Beim PM6" auf 203 Adapter musst ca. 1,5mm abschleifen damit er passt.


----------



## Jason13 (19. April 2013)

Ich habe auch was beizutragen  
Zee bremse mit avid 200mm Scheibe und avid adapter. 
Am adapter musste ich etwas feilen, aber alles im grünen Bereich  
Seht selbst, ich denke es passt so


----------



## bike_dude (19. April 2013)

hat schon jemand versucht die Maxxis Reifen beim Gapstar tubeless dicht zu kriegen? Sind ja zumindest nicht als offiziell tubelesstauglich.

Alternativer Plan wäre momentan Rubberqueen Protection (gut, wenn Sie mal lieferbar wäre) in 2.2 hinten und 2.4 vorne. Gute Idee?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. April 2013)

bike_dude schrieb:


> hat schon jemand versucht die Maxxis Reifen beim Gapstar tubeless dicht zu kriegen? Sind ja zumindest nicht als offiziell tubelesstauglich.
> 
> Alternativer Plan wäre momentan Rubberqueen Protection (gut, wenn Sie mal lieferbar wäre) in 2.2 hinten und 2.4 vorne. Gute Idee?



Soweit ich weiß fallen die Contis ALLE sehr schmal aus.
Die 2,2 Mountain King meiner "besseren Hälfte" fallen auch locker unter die Rubrik Trennscheibe
Deshalb erscheint mir 2,2 fürn Torque doch recht unterdimensioniert.
Außerdem sind die Contis auch nit gescheid dicht zu kriegen.
Es gibt glaub ich sogar irgendwo im Netz ne Anleitung von Continental wo empfohlen wird den Reifen zuerst innen komplett mit Dichtmilch einzupinseln und in der Sonne trocknen zu lassen

Ich fahr seit Jahren Muddy Marys Tubeless und die sind sogar ohne Milch dicht.


----------



## Thiel (20. April 2013)

Also ich habe einen Baron 2.5 BCC mit Standpumpe und zugegeben, jeder Menge Spüli und Mühe dicht bekommen. Dabei war das aufziehen und Druck aufbauen das schwierigste. Dicht war er dann ziemlich zügig ohne großartigen Luftverlust.
Ein MKII 2.4 RaceSport ging bedeutend leichter, hatte aber durch die Karkasse in den ersten Minuten deutlich mehr Luft- und Milchverlust. Blieb aber auch dicht!
Deswegen kann man auf diese pauschalen Aussagen einiger keinen Pfurz Wert legen 
Im Vergleich zu einem Maxxis Swampting, Maxxis Minion, Specialized Hillbilly und Specialized Clutch 2Bliss waren die Continental allerdings deutlich schwieriger zu handeln bzg Tubeless. 

Außerdem fallen die Continental Reifen nicht ALLE sehr schmal aus. Hier sollte man auch lieber selber vergleichen 

Zb MKII 2.4
http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Continental-Mountain King II-26x2.40.html

Rubber Queen 2.4
http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Continental-Rubber Queen-26x2.40.html

Den Baron 2.3 könnte man wegen der breite bemängeln - vor allem im Vergleich zu Schwalbe. Breite ist allerdings nicht immer alles.


----------



## stromb6 (20. April 2013)

Fakt ist aber, dass ich auf der selben Felge tubless gefahren die Contis alle drei Tage nachpumpen musste. Erst als ich über 100ml Milch eingefüllt hatte hielten sie etwas länger. Meine Schwalbe Reifen pump ich ein mal im Monat nach und ich kann den Schwalbe mit weniger Druck fahren als den Conti, ohne das er Luft verliert wenn ich hart über Wurzeltreppiche fahre.


----------



## Thiel (20. April 2013)

Mir gehts immer nur um diese pauschalen Aussagen 
Ich habe andere Erfahrungen gemacht und bin sicher keine Ausnahme.

Das Continental Tubeless nicht mit Schwalbe vergleichbar ist, weiß ich.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. April 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Mir gehts immer nur um diese pauschalen Aussagen
> Ich habe andere Erfahrungen gemacht und bin sicher keine Ausnahme.
> 
> Das Continental Tubeless nicht mit Schwalbe vergleichbar ist, weiÃ ich.



Solltest du mit "pauschalen Aussagen" meine von oben meinen.
So muÃ ich dich leider enttÃ¤uschen.
Ich hab in der Tat meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit den Contis gemacht und auch oben beschrieben.

Mit ALLE Contis meinte ich in dem Fall auch alle die ich bisher selbst hatte oder fÃ¼r andere montiert hab.

Zum Thema Conti und Tubeless hier ein Ausschnitt aus dem IBC Rubber Queen Test:

*Tubeless Montage*

Die  Schlauchreifen von Continental haben eine relativ porÃ¶se Seitenwand, mit  der sie sich den Ruf erarbeitet haben, teils schwer mit Dichtmilch  fahrbar zu sein. Um dennoch das Gewicht der Schlauchlos-Versionen zu  umgehen, haben wir nach einigem Probieren und in RÃ¼cksprache mit  Continental folgende Anleitung anzubieten, um die normalen  Continental-Reifen sicher tubeless und mit Milch montieren zu kÃ¶nnen  (Voraussetzung ist die Verwendung eines fÃ¼r Tubeless-Aufbau geeigneten  Laufrades!):


Reifen mit Lappen / Baumwolltuch ausreiben und von SilikonrÃ¼ckstÃ¤nden und anderen Stoffen befreien.
Milch in den Reifen geben und mit einer BÃ¼rste im gesamten Innenraum verstreichen, so dass sich ein weiÃer Milchfilm bildet.
Milchfilm in der Sonne antrocknen lassen, so dass eine gleichmÃ¤Ãige Dichtschicht vorliegt.
Reifenkerne von auÃen mit Milch bestreichen, so dass der Reifen etwas in der Felge âklebtâ.
Reifen zu 90% montieren, 80-100ml Milch einfÃ¼llen und den Reifen auf 2,5 Bar aufpumpen.
Reifen  jeweils auf jeder Seite fÃ¼r ca. 5 Minuten liegen lassen, so dass sich  die Milch von Innen im FuÃbereich verteilen kann. AbschlieÃend  kontrollieren, ob der Reifen dicht ist und gegebenenfalls durch  SchÃ¼ttelbewegungen die Milch an undichte Stellen bringen.
In  unserem Fall hat die Montage auf diese Art und Weise sicher  funktioniert und auch wenn der beschriebene Prozess einige Minuten  lÃ¤nger dauert, als bei anderen Fabrikaten, glauben wir, dass auch  ungeÃ¼bte Schrauber / Bastler die Rubber Queen 2.4 tubeless montieren  kÃ¶nnen sollten.
*http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11...r-queen-2-4-der-enduro-reifen-im-fahrbericht/*


----------



## Johni (21. April 2013)

Weiß jemand, ob die NC-17 Stinger Kettenführung an des Gapstar passt? 
Die Stinger KeFü wiegt ca. 50 gr weniger, als die originale von E Thirteen. 
Bei den früheren Torques gab es immer Probleme mit dem Halter des Umwerfers, der sich mit dem ICSG Halter ins Gehege kam. 

Grüße John

PS: Der Gewichtsmeister Bionicon C Guide ist leider untauglich. Nach max. 6 Touren reisst sie ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magik666 (21. April 2013)

Could someone tell me how to disassemble the rocker arm? I would like to replace the brakes i do not know how to do it.


----------



## Jason13 (21. April 2013)

magik666 schrieb:


> Could someone tell me how to disassemble the rocker arm? I would like to replace the brakes i do not know how to do it.



I would disassemble the break"wire" and put it trough the rocker arm


----------



## Master_KK (21. April 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> I would disassemble the break"wire" and put it trough the rocker arm



That´s how i did it after trying everything else


----------



## magik666 (21. April 2013)

After removing screw in the frame appeared strange noise while catching the bike's seat post and swinging or while driving.


----------



## un1e4shed (21. April 2013)

Hoi Leute,
Ich habs mit meinem unglaublichen Talent geschafft, die untere Dämpferbuchse mit dem Dämpferbolzen(schraube) mittels Loctite zu vereinigen....
Jetzt krieg ich die Schraube nicht mehr raus.... Rohe Gewalt wollt ich noch nicht anwenden.. Irgendwelche Ratschläge?


----------



## Thiel (21. April 2013)

Heiß machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armedmika (22. April 2013)

Hi zusammen,
ich habe diese Woche mein Rockzone bekommen  Leider bin ich etwas verwundert über die Einbauhöhe der Boxxer (siehe Bild). So wie die Boxxer eingebaut ist habe ich 180 mm Federweg. Ist das vielleicht bei einem S Rahmen normal wegen der Geo? 

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## stromb6 (22. April 2013)

Messen Sie den Abstand von der Oberseite des oberen Rohrs 
bis zur Oberseite des unteren Gabelkopfes. Dieser 
Abstand muss 156 mm (+/- 2 mm) betragen. Richten 
Sie das Logo auf der Antriebsseite des oberen Rohrs 
auf das Logo auf dem unteren Gabelbein aus.
Wichtig: Beachten Sie das Diagramm zu den Höhen 
des BoXXer-Gabelkopfes. Wenn der Gabelkopf nicht 
in der richtigen Höhe platziert wird, kann dies zu 
einer Beeinträchtigung des Fahrverhaltens und des 
Federwegs sowie zu einer Beschädigung der Gabel 
führen.

http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rockshox/dealers/boxxer_race_de.pdf

Also egal welche Rahmengröße, der Federweg darf nicht durch die untere Gabelbrücke begrenzt werden. Stell die Gabel so ein wie im oberen Link beschrieben.


----------



## un1e4shed (22. April 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Heiß machen.



Also mit dem Heißluftföhn ist die Wippe so heiß geworden, dass die anliegende Schutzhülle der Reverbleitung leicht angeschmolzen ist  Rausgekriegt hab ich die Schraube trotdem nicht... Dann probiert mit nem Lötkolben die Schraube allein zu erhitzen, aber das hat auch nicht funktioniert.... Schraube war nicht zu lösen...

Dann einfach mim Hammer rausgeschlagen  Rohe Gewalt hat funktioniert... Alles ist heile geblieben also nommal Glück gehabt


----------



## armedmika (24. April 2013)

@stromb6

Vielen Dank


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (24. April 2013)

Servus leutz, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Gapstar zu kaufen, jedoch bin ich skeptisch ob man mit dem Ding vernünftig auf den Berg kommt weil die Lyrik ja keine DP Air ist... was meint ihr dazu?
LG Ned


----------



## speichenquaeler (24. April 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Servus leutz, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Gapstar zu kaufen, jedoch bin ich skeptisch ob man mit dem Ding vernünftig auf den Berg kommt weil die Lyrik ja keine DP Air ist... was meint ihr dazu?
> LG Ned


 

Die Geo ist 2013 neu und absolut bergauftauglich. Vorrausgesetzt die Beine sind nicht aus Pudding geht fast alles was mit einem AM oder Strive auch geht...


----------



## iQue82 (25. April 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Servus leutz, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Gapstar zu kaufen, jedoch bin ich skeptisch ob man mit dem Ding vernünftig auf den Berg kommt weil die Lyrik ja keine DP Air ist... was meint ihr dazu?
> LG Ned



Absolut keine Probleme. Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte: Solange man ein wenig Kraft in den Beinen hat, klappt das super. Selbst sitzend hatte ich bisher keine Probleme die Kraft in die Räder zu drücken.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. April 2013)

Servus, weiß jemand wie die Felge in dem SUN Ringlé Charger Comp LRS heißt und welche Maulweite die hat?


----------



## rmfausi (27. April 2013)

23mm

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## stromb6 (27. April 2013)

Die felge die in den Charger Modellen verbaut ist vertreibt Sun nicht als Einzelteil.

Maulweite ist 22,8mm

http://www.sun-ringle.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/rim-profiles_rev_.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (29. April 2013)

Stimmt es, dass die Charger unglaublich leicht kaputt gehen?


----------



## Thiel (29. April 2013)

Mein hr hatte nach unter 5 Stunden einen seitenschlag, der nicht ohne war. Einsatz war artgerecht für den ex Rahmen. Wiege allerdings auch ca. 100 kg. Anderer lrs ist inzwischen drauf.


----------



## User60311 (29. April 2013)

Naja, beim Auto sollste die Radmuttern auch nach 50km nochma nachziehen.

Will damit sagen: Das kann schon ma vorkommen.

Hat sich eben eine Speiche gelöst. Bring das Laufrad einfach zum nächsten Händler, und lass es richten. Kostet nicht die Welt, und dein Laufrad ist nachher so wie es sein sollte.


----------



## Thiel (29. April 2013)

Danke für den Tipp aber es ist schon wieder gerichtet. 

Bisher konnte man, jedenfalls hier im Canyon Forum, nicht viel negatives bzg Stabilität der Charger lesen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Mai 2013)

Bei den meisten Laufrädern sollte man die Speichenspannungen und den Rundlauf am besten direkt im Neuzustand mal durchchecken lassen - wenn man will, dass die Teile auch lang halten. Ich hatte schon sehr viele nagelneue oder kaum gefahrene Laufräder in der Hand, die unter aller Sau eingespeicht waren. Zum Teil Ausreißer bei der Speichenspannung von 600N Unterschied zur Nachbarspeiche (bei 1200-1400N Max-Spannung echt immens!), was absolutes Gift für ein Laufrad ist. Und da waren auch Komplett-LRS dabei, von eher günstigen wie Sun Ringle bis DT und Mavic - alles der gleiche Pfusch...! Die einzigen wirklich gut und gleichmäßig eingespeichten Laufräder die ich bisher in der Hand hatte, waren von GoCycle und German Lightness. Ich hatte bisher allerdings noch nicht die Ehre einen LRS vom "GröLaZ" in Händen zu halten 
Wenn z. B. man mal in den Strive Thread schaut und dort nachliest, wie oft sich da bei den Leuten schon Speichen komplett gelockert haben, drängt sich dieses Vorgehen geradezu auf. Gleiches Dilemma wie die Sache mit der unzureichenden Schmierung bei den Gabeln...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (2. Mai 2013)

Danke für den Tipp, das werde ich mal machen lassen, hoffentlich halten die dann. Ich habe schon fürchterliches über die gehört... aber wenns nur daran läge wärs ja gut


----------



## stramm (3. Mai 2013)

Hi, kann ich auch nur bestätigen. An meinem FRX 2012 sind mir die Speichen im Hinterrad nach jeder 2. Tour locker gewesen bis hin zu einer ungeheuren Acht.
Obwohl ich mehrfach nachgezogen und gerichtet hatte, bin da aber auch eher Anfänger ;-).
Habe mir dann konifizierte Speichen gekauft und eingespeicht.
Seit dem ca. 800Km inkl. Park gefahren ohne Probleme.

Ciao, Michael.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (3. Mai 2013)

Was hat das mit konifizierten speichen zu tun?


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, das werde ich mal machen lassen, hoffentlich halten die dann. Ich habe schon fürchterliches über die gehört... aber wenns nur daran läge wärs ja gut


Die meisten dieser Probleme (von so Fehlkonstruktionen wie den CB-Laufrädern mal abgesehen) rühren von inhomogener Speichenspannung oder eben Materialfehlern bei den Speichen/Nippeln her. Ein 08/15 LRS vernünftig auf homogene Spannung zentriert hält besser und länger als ein lumpig maschinell eingespeichter High-End LRS á la Deemax Ultimate und Konsorten.




stramm schrieb:


> An meinem FRX 2012 sind mir die Speichen im Hinterrad nach jeder 2. Tour locker gewesen bis hin zu einer ungeheuren Acht.
> Obwohl ich mehrfach nachgezogen und gerichtet hatte, bin da aber auch eher Anfänger ;-).
> Habe mir dann konifizierte Speichen gekauft und eingespeicht.
> Seit dem ca. 800Km inkl. Park gefahren ohne Probleme.


Naja, einzelne Speichen einfach "nachziehen" ist mindestens genau so schlimm wie schlecht aufgebaute Laufräder und kann den Verfall eher noch beschleunigen  Das sollte man schon richtig machen (lassen). Der LRS hätte einfach nur vernünftig auf gleichmäßige Spannung zentriert auch sicher ohne neue Speichen gehalten...




Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Was hat das mit konifizierten speichen zu tun?


Absolut gar nichts. Allerdings würde ich generell immer zu konifizierten Speichen raten, da diese elastischer sind und mehr flexen können - frei nach der Faustregel "what bends doesn't break". Ein gewisser Flex in den Speichen ist gut und gewollt und führt auch zu einem angenehmeren Fahrgefühl. Und effektiv ist eine elastischere Speiche, fachgerechten Aufbau des Laufrads vorausgesetzt, auch dauerhaltbarer als eine steife, weniger elastische Speiche. Deshalb würde ich immer jedem von LRS mit durchgehenden 2mm Speichen abraten (was vermutlich beim von stramm angesprochenen LRS im 2012er FRX, was wohl ein Sun Ringle Drift war, der Fall war). Ich fahre am Hardtail gerade ein solches Laufrad, weil beim alten langsam die Felge über den Jordan paddelt und die Ersatz-Felge nicht bei kommt. Das fühlt sich an, als wäre das Laufrad aus Stein, wenn man etwas anderes gewohnt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo  
Ich komme grade von einer Tour mit dem Gapstar und bin wiedermal sicher das richtige Rad gekauft zu haben! Das ist ein Hammer Rad  
Aber ic habe auch ein Problem 
Hinten schaltet das Schaltwerk die Gänge manchmal nur halb, also das es sich bewegt, aber kein anderer Gang geschaltet wird. 
Und vorne schaltet es sich echt sehr schlecht wenn ich vom kleinen Blatt aufs große will.. Ich hab schon mit der schaltzugspannung gespielt, hats aber nicht verbessert... Schaltauge wird nicht verbogen sein, da neues Rad und kein Sturz  hat vllt jemand ne gute Anleitung zum Schaltung einstellen?  
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Thiel (5. Mai 2013)

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Sram-Schaltung-Einstellen.htm

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Shimano-Schaltung-Einstellen-Video.htm

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockh...g-Einstellen-Video.htm#Sitz-Anschlagschrauben

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Schaltungs-Fehler.htm


----------



## DennisS (5. Mai 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich komme grade von einer Tour mit dem Gapstar und bin wiedermal sicher das richtige Rad gekauft zu haben! Das ist ein Hammer Rad
> Aber ic habe auch ein Problem
> Hinten schaltet das Schaltwerk die Gänge manchmal nur halb, also das es sich bewegt, aber kein anderer Gang geschaltet wird.
> ...



Hmmm also ich hatte das Problem dass einfach die Schaltung schlecht eingestellt war, was aber kein ding ist ^^
und Ein falscher umwerfer (laut canyon reperatur) angebaut war, haben sie aber ohne probleme repariert !


----------



## Jason13 (5. Mai 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Sram-Schaltung-Einstellen.htm
> 
> http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Shimano-Schaltung-Einstellen-Video.htm
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## Niklas0 (7. Mai 2013)

Sind die Felgen wirklich so mieserabel?

LG


----------



## Thiel (7. Mai 2013)

Naja, kommt darauf an.

Wenn du 85+ Kg wiegst und entsprechend mit dem Bike fährst, könnten die Laufräder nicht halten auf dauer.
Wenn man schlecht aufgebaute erwischt, halten sie wie bei mir wenige Stunden. (Hinterrad groben Seitenschlag) Ich wiege aber auch 100kg und springe viel rum.
Ich persönlich habe kein Vertrauen in solche Laufräder.

Bei jemand leichteren  halten sie wohl länger.

Ich würde aber empfehlen sie direkt auf passende und gleichmäßige Speichenspannung überprüfen zu lassen. Ein perfekter Rundlauf sagt leider nicht viel über die Aufbauqualität aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (7. Mai 2013)

Zum falschen Umwerfer: Kann mir jemand sagen, welcher Umwerfer am Torque EX 2013 verbaut wird?

Handelt es sich wirklich um 3-fach Umwerfer? Die Umwerfer bei Canyon bauen an und für sich schon recht hoch, durch einen 3-fach Umwerfer würde dieses Problem sogar noch verstärkt.


----------



## un1e4shed (7. Mai 2013)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Zum falschen Umwerfer: Kann mir jemand sagen, welcher Umwerfer am Torque EX 2013 verbaut wird?
> 
> Handelt es sich wirklich um 3-fach Umwerfer? Die Umwerfer bei Canyon bauen an und für sich schon recht hoch, durch einen 3-fach Umwerfer würde dieses Problem sogar noch verstärkt.



Beim Gapstar ist ein 3fach Umwerfer verbaut, aber der funktioniert top!


----------



## Lukas_98 (7. Mai 2013)

Hat vielleicht jemand das Gapstar im Originalzustand (in Größe M) gewogen?

Danke,
Lukas_98


----------



## Ollik (7. Mai 2013)

Hat den schon jemand park Erfahrungen mit dem Gapstar sammel Können ?
Wie geht es da ?

Und noch was weis jemand ob man oder wie man die Laufräder auf Centerlock umbauen kann  Weil ich wollte evntuell die saint dran machen + saint scheiben aber die gibt es glaub ich nur mit Centerlock


----------



## Thiel (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

es fährt sich gut im Bikepark. 

Es lassen sich keine Naben von 6 Loch auf Centerlock umrüsten.

Es geht nur von Centerlock auf 6 Loch mittels eines Adapters.

Es gibt die ganz dicken Saint Scheiben mit den Kühlfinnen nur für Centerlock. 

Die sind eventuell etwas Standfester auf LANGEN abfahrten. Für Bikeparkbesuche reichen ALLE normalen Scheiben mit 200 oder 203 mm in Verbindung mit Saint / Zee Bremsen (und auch vielen anderen Bremsen) aus.


----------



## Ollik (7. Mai 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es fährt sich gut im Bikepark.
> 
> ...



Ok dan nehme ich die anderen scheiben


----------



## stromb6 (7. Mai 2013)

Die SM-RT76 oder SM-RT86 reichen für Downhill vollkommen aus. Die 76er gibt es in 203mm bei Bike-Components um 30 Euro das Stück. Die Dinger halten sogar auf der Planai die 1000Hm Downhill Strecke aus.


----------



## Lukas_98 (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
Ich hab eine Frage bezüglich der Größenwahl: Ich bin momentan 173 groß, wachse aber noch weiter, da ich erst 15 bin. Ich wachse noch höchstens 10cm (wurde mal berechnet). Welche Größe würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen? Kann man das Gapstar in Größe M mit ca 183 noch vernünftig fahren (also auch Touren usw.) oder sollte ich es besser in L nehmen?

Vielen Dank,
Lukas_98


----------



## Ollik (9. Mai 2013)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab eine Frage bezüglich der Größenwahl: Ich bin momentan 173 groß, wachse aber noch weiter, da ich erst 15 bin. Ich wachse noch höchstens 10cm (wurde mal berechnet). Welche Größe würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen? Kann man das Gapstar in Größe M mit ca 183 noch vernünftig fahren (also auch Touren usw.) oder sollte ich es besser in L nehmen?
> 
> Vielen Dank,
> Lukas_98



Ich glaube M reicht ich bin auch 15 und 176 habe das gapstar auch in m gekauft Passt alles wunderbar


----------



## Niklas0 (9. Mai 2013)

Ich bin 14 1.80m groß und kaufe mir das Gapstar morgen in L  Denke das sollte passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas_98 (9. Mai 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Ich bin 14 1.80m groß und kaufe mir das Gapstar morgen in L  Denke das sollte passen.



Fährst du morgen dafür zu Canyon? Wenn ja, könntest du mir einen gefallen tun und dich mal auf das Bike in M setzen und mir sagen, ob du damit noch Touren usw fahren könntest?


----------



## Lukas_98 (9. Mai 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Ich glaube M reicht ich bin auch 15 und 176 habe das gapstar auch in m gekauft Passt alles wunderbar



Und denkst du es passt mit ca 180 immer noch? Oder denkst du man könnte mit 175 auch L fahren?


----------



## Thiel (9. Mai 2013)

Mit 1,75 ist L zu groß

1,80 und m geht wunderbar. L würde wohl auch für Touren passen aber bei einem Rad das hauptsächlich fürs Berg ab fahren gedacht ist, sollte man sich da schon wohl fühlen und mir wäre ein L da zu unhandlich.


----------



## rmfausi (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe 183/87cm und würde wieder das M nehmen. Das L war mir zu lang bei einer Probefahrt. Das M passt mir perfekt, ich habe es lieber kompakter als zu lang. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Lukas_98 (9. Mai 2013)

OK Dankeschön! Dann muss ich wohl morgen mal mit meinem Vater nach Koblenz fahren 
 @Niklas0 Hast du das Rad schon vorbestellt und holst es morgen ab oder kann man die direkt bei Canyon mitnehmen? Oder bestellst du es morgen erst?


----------



## Thiel (9. Mai 2013)

Bikes sofort zum mitnehmen:

http://www.canyon.com/shop/expressbikes.html?type=bikestogo


----------



## Lukas_98 (9. Mai 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Bikes sofort zum mitnehmen:
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/shop/expressbikes.html?type=bikestogo



Hmm Gapstar nicht dabei schade...
Trotzdem danke für den Link!


----------



## Niklas0 (9. Mai 2013)

@Lukas_98 

Kann ich gerne machen... Ich schreib dir dann eine PN. Ich werde das Gapstar morgen in L bestellen direkt bei Canyon wenn das geht Ist ja auf Lager verfügbar.. Hoffe ich kann das dann nächste Woche abholen


----------



## Niklas0 (10. Mai 2013)

Sooo die hatten das Gapstar doch direkt zum Mitnehmen parat.  Sehr feines Bike... bin direkt mal gefahren. Für mich der perfekte Allrounder.  @Lukas_98 Bin das M für dich Probe gefahren, bei einer Schrittlänge von 88,5cm musste ich mir schon beim L den Sattel relativ weit ausfahren (18cm) um perfekt für eine Tour zu sitzen. Mit dem M will ich keine Tour fahren, geht bestimmt aber nicht mein Ding. Bin auch schon 2-3 Meter Doubles gesprungen... Kein Problem für das Gapstar! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1371606?in=user

Meine Frage: Der Cane Creek Double Barrel Air ist ja relativ bekannt für seine großräumigen Einstellmöglichkeiten. Ich kenne mich leider mit Dämpfern 0 aus. Naja jetzt hab ich in am Rad. Habe imoment 150psi also 10 bar drinne. Wiege 75kg fahrfertig: Ist das so OK? Beim CCDBA gibts ja diese Einstellschrauben und das Spezialwerkzeug. Wofür sind die? Ich weiß das eine für die Endprogresion und die andere für die Dauer des Enfederns gut ist. Wie stell ich dir am besten bei meinem Gewicht ein? In welche Richtung wird die Endprogresion härter und in welcher weicher? Was hat ''Low Compression und High Compression damit zu tun? Gibts da ein Handbuch auf Deutsch? Da reichen meine 8 Klässler Englisch Kenntnisse leider nicht. 

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.. LG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (10. Mai 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Der Cane Creek Double Barrel Air ist ja relativ bekannt für seine großräumigen Einstellmöglichkeiten. Ich kenne mich leider mit Dämpfern 0 aus. Naja jetzt hab ich in am Rad. Habe imoment 150psi also 10 bar drinne. Wiege 75kg fahrfertig: Ist das so OK? Beim CCDBA gibts ja diese Einstellschrauben und das Spezialwerkzeug. Wofür sind die? Ich weiß das eine für die Endprogresion und die andere für die Dauer des Enfederns gut ist. Wie stell ich dir am besten bei meinem Gewicht ein? In welche Richtung wird die Endprogresion härter und in welcher weicher? Was hat ''Low Compression und High Compression damit zu tun? Gibts da ein Handbuch auf Deutsch? Da reichen meine 8 Klässler Englisch Kenntnisse leider nicht.
> 
> Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.. LG!



150 PSI bei 75kg?! Ich wiege 73kg nackt und hab aktuell ca. 90 PSI drin. Nutzt den Federweg auf Trails fast komplett und ist bisher noch nicht durchgehauen. Hab den Dämpfer nach dem Base-Tune auf der CC-Hompage eingestellt. Irgendwie ist das Torque aktuell aus der Liste verschwunden?! 25mm Sag jedenfalls.


----------



## Niklas0 (10. Mai 2013)

Hm.. ich fand den Dämpfer bei 100 psi irgendwie zu flauschig. Hat zwar auch auf Wurzelteppichen seinen Dienst geleistet aber bei Sprüngen, naja. Wie ist das mit diesen Einstellschrauben? :O


----------



## Thiel (10. Mai 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Sooo die hatten das Gapstar doch direkt zum Mitnehmen parat.  Sehr feines Bike... bin direkt mal gefahren. Für mich der perfekte Allrounder.  @Lukas_98 Bin das M für dich Probe gefahren, bei einer Schrittlänge von 88,5cm musste ich mir schon beim L den Sattel relativ weit ausfahren (18cm) um perfekt für eine Tour zu sitzen. Mit dem M will ich keine Tour fahren, geht bestimmt aber nicht mein Ding. Bin auch schon 2-3 Meter Doubles gesprungen... Kein Problem für das Gapstar! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1371606?in=user
> 
> Meine Frage: Der Cane Creek Double Barrel Air ist ja relativ bekannt für seine großräumigen Einstellmöglichkeiten. Ich kenne mich leider mit Dämpfern 0 aus. Naja jetzt hab ich in am Rad. Habe imoment 150psi also 10 bar drinne. Wiege 75kg fahrfertig: Ist das so OK? Beim CCDBA gibts ja diese Einstellschrauben und das Spezialwerkzeug. Wofür sind die? Ich weiß das eine für die Endprogresion und die andere für die Dauer des Enfederns gut ist. Wie stell ich dir am besten bei meinem Gewicht ein? In welche Richtung wird die Endprogresion härter und in welcher weicher? Was hat ''Low Compression und High Compression damit zu tun? Gibts da ein Handbuch auf Deutsch? Da reichen meine 8 Klässler Englisch Kenntnisse leider nicht.
> 
> Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.. LG!



Hallo,

http://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/suspension/tfg_german.pdf

Das ist ganz gut beschrieben und du musst es ggf. mal ausdrucken und beim Fahren dabei haben. 

Es gab mal auf der Cane Creek Seite eine Grundeinstellung aber die ist leider verschwunden


----------



## Ollik (10. Mai 2013)

die grundeinstellung ist bei den unterlagen normalerweise dabei


----------



## Thiel (10. Mai 2013)

Sorry, ich meinte eine Grundeinstellung für das EX.


----------



## Niklas0 (10. Mai 2013)

@ Ollik werd mal schauen! Hab auf den ersten Blick nix gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (10. Mai 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Hm.. ich fand den Dämpfer bei 100 psi irgendwie zu flauschig. Hat zwar auch auf Wurzelteppichen seinen Dienst geleistet aber bei Sprüngen, naja. Wie ist das mit diesen Einstellschrauben? :O



LSR: Ausfedergeschwindigkeit bei "langsamen Schlägen." (Der normale Rebound)
HSR: Ausfedergeschwindigkeit bei "schnellen Schlägen" (Landung Sprung, Drop...)
LSC: Einfedergeschwindigkeit bei "langsamen Schlägen" ( mehr LSC: Weniger wippen beim Pedalieren, weniger wegsacken wenn du langsam über ne Stufe fährst etc.)
HSC: Einfedergeschwindigkeit bei "schnellen Schlägen" (mehr HSC: Quasi Durchschlagschutz bei schnellen, heftigen einschlägen...)

So würde ich es grob zusammenfassen. Mit dem Druck bin ich auch noch am probieren, aber 150 erscheint mir trotzdem zu viel.


----------



## Thiel (10. Mai 2013)

Damit du nicht überfordert bist, kannst du vom 2013 FRX mal das einstellen:

HSC zwei Umdrehungen
LSC 12 Clicks
HSR zwei Umdrehungen
LSR 12 Clicks

Bei ca. 20-25mm SAG am Dämpferkolben. 


es wird immer von 0 aus gezählt.

Wie gesagt:

http://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/suspension/tfg_german.pdf

Mehrmals lesen, ausprobieren, nochmal mehrmals lesen und nochmals ausprobieren.


----------



## ASQ (10. Mai 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Es gab mal auf der Cane Creek Seite eine Grundeinstellung aber die ist leider verschwunden



Bei den unterlagen die man von Canyon bekommt, ist so ne kleine Plastiktasche/Umschlag mit dabei von CaneCreek,, auf der Rückseite ist die Grundeinstellung für das jeweilige Bike aufgeklebt.


----------



## Niklas0 (10. Mai 2013)

Vielen dank! Habe jetzt die Anleitung auf Deutsch gefunden und jetzt ist mir klar wofür alles gut ist.  Scheint man sehr viel und sehr genau auf den Fahrer einstellen zu können. Nicht so wie bei meinen Hardtail.  

Ride On


----------



## Lukas_98 (10. Mai 2013)

So war heute auch bei Canyon hab mich, nach 1,5 Stunden warten auf jemanden der uns beraten konnte, für Größe L entschieden, gefällt mir einfach besser. Also bei mir war nichts mehr verfügbar, jetzt haben sogar alle Gapstar mind. 2 Wochen Lieferzeit. Morgen wird dann wahrscheinlich bestellt, muss nur noch entscheiden, ob ich schwarz oder weiß nehme, das Schwarze gefällt mir aber doch etwas besser.
Wie ist das eigentlich wenn man das Bike im Koblenz abholt, ist dann da ein Bikeguard dabei und muss man den bezahlen oder ist schon alles fertig aufgebaut?


----------



## Niklas0 (10. Mai 2013)

Habs in Koblenz abgeholt.. Hab dann wahrscheinlich das letzte geschnappt  Man bekommt halt son riesen Karton da musste dann Lenker,Felgen und Sattel daheim montieren... geht flott.


----------



## Lukas_98 (10. Mai 2013)

Ok DankeschÃ¶n. Musstest du den Larton bezahlen, weil man muss ja beim Versand auch 17â¬ fÃ¼r diesen Karton bezahlen?


----------



## Niklas0 (10. Mai 2013)

Ne da musste nix zahlen


----------



## Lukas_98 (10. Mai 2013)

Ok dachte schon  wäre auch ein bisschen komisch


----------



## Lukas_98 (11. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand das Gapstar in L im Originalzustand gewogen und kann mir das Gewicht sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (13. Mai 2013)

Mal was zum Lachen, Blister an einer Muddy Mary am Vertride!

Mal sehen ob Schwalbe neue Gummis rausrückt.


----------



## Lukas_98 (13. Mai 2013)

Ist das an den Ketten- und Sitzstreben ein integrierter Kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## rmfausi (13. Mai 2013)

Ne, draufgeklebt. Ist ein Kunststoffkettenstrebenschutz.
Er hält und funktioniert gut.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Niklas0 (13. Mai 2013)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, hält gut und sieht auch noch Schick aus!


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (13. Mai 2013)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Ist das an den Ketten- und Sitzstreben ein integrierter Kettenstrebenschutz?



 Das will ich mir auch gönnen...
Sagt mal ist die Reifenkombi nicht sehr suboptimal, wenn man auch lange strecken bergauf fährt?
Hab eben gelesen, dass der HighRoller (2??) nicht so gut rollt...
Sollte sich da nicht z.B. ne RubberQueen besser eigenen?


----------



## Master_KK (13. Mai 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Das will ich mir auch gönnen...
> Sagt mal ist die Reifenkombi nicht sehr suboptimal, wenn man auch lange strecken bergauf fährt?
> Hab eben gelesen, dass der HighRoller (2??) nicht so gut rollt...
> Sollte sich da nicht z.B. ne RubberQueen besser eigenen?



Fand ihn auch ein bisschen zäh und hab hinten auf Hans Dampf Pacestar 2.35 und vorne auf Muddy Mary 2.35 Trailstar getauscht.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (13. Mai 2013)

meinst du er würde sich als Vorderreifen besser machen? Vielleicht im Tausch gegen eine Queen?!? wäre ja schade ihn nicht zu nutzen...


----------



## rmfausi (13. Mai 2013)

Der HRII rollt schon ein bisschen zäh. Ich habe zum testen einen Satz Fat Albert aufgezogen als Tourenreifen zum testen. Nach zwei Ausfahrten war er wieder weg. Der Highroller ist für mich der bessere Tourenreifen, schei55 auf den Rollwiederstand, da weiss ich was ich an ihm habe, auch im Nassen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Master_KK (13. Mai 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> meinst du er würde sich als Vorderreifen besser machen? Vielleicht im Tausch gegen eine Queen?!? wäre ja schade ihn nicht zu nutzen...



Den Minion vorne fand ich nicht schlecht in der SuperTacky Mischung, ab und an ist aber halt doch mal feucht und schlammig da gefällt mir dann der MM besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_dude (13. Mai 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Den Minion vorne fand ich nicht schlecht in der SuperTacky Mischung, ab und an ist aber halt doch mal feucht und schlammig da gefällt mir dann der MM besser.


Der Highroller ist aber in der 60a Mischung oder?!
Er tretet sich absolut schwer  
ich überleg mir ihn als zweiten Vorderreifen zu verwenden, aber er genug grip hat in der Mischung, das frag ich mich.
Als Alternative überleg ich mir einen MountainKing 2 hinten, vielleicht doch zu unterdimensioniert??

Die RubberQueen in 2.4 Zoll ist halt relativ sehr schwer. Hab hier zwei in der Protection variante rumliegen, wiegen 980/975 gramm bei angegebenen 870 gramm 
ich glaub die gehen zurück.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Mai 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Mal was zum Lachen, Blister an einer Muddy Mary am Vertride!
> 
> Mal sehen ob Schwalbe neue Gummis rausrückt.



Fuuuuu.... 
Was hast denn da gemacht?? 

Wie lang hast den Reifen denn schon drauf??
Ist des komplett rum so??


----------



## stromb6 (14. Mai 2013)

Der Reifen ist 1 Monat am Bike. Wird von mir mit Doc blue pannenmilch tubeless gefahren. Scheinbar drückt es die Luft zwischen die Gummilagen der Karkasse und der Reifen bekommt dadurch Beulen.


----------



## Killabeez (15. Mai 2013)

Bäruchte bitte kurz eure Hilfe und zwar welches Service Kit ist für mein Bike (Torque EX Gapstar 2013) das richtige? 

http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/Servicekits/2012-Fork-Service-Kit-Basic-Lyrik-Solo-Air.html

Welches Öl soll ich nehmen? 15 Wt, 5 Wt oder ein ganz anderes?

http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/OEle-und-Fette/RockShox-Suspension-OEl-15wt-1-Liter-Flasche.html

Benötige ich sonst noch irgendetwas? 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Thiel (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

was willst du denn machen ?

In der Regel musst du jetzt nur das Schmieröl einfüllen, da zu wenig drinnen ist.

Als Schmieröl nimmst du einfach ein vollsynthetisches Motoröl. Da ist es egal welches, weil die alle grundsätzlich besser schmieren als das verlinkte Gabelöl von Rock Shox bzw Pit Stop.


----------



## Killabeez (15. Mai 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was willst du denn machen ?
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,

ich wollt einfach ein Gabel Service durchführen weil ich schon oft gelesen hab dass die am Anfang recht sparsam mit dem Öl sind. Also muss ich deiner Meinung nach nur das Öl tauschen und kann die alten Dichtringe usw. verwenden? Gabel hat gerade 160 km runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ja, Dichtungen tauscht man nur wenn sie kaputt sind.

Tauschst du am Auto auch die Dichtungen am Fenster einfach so ?

Du brauchst bei deiner Lyrik nur das Schmieröl auffüllen.

Einfach das was drinnen ist ablaufen lassen und je Seite 20ml neues einfüllen.
Mit dem Öl in der Dämpfung hat das nichts zu tun und da hat Rock Shox eigentlich immer die korrekte Menge drinnen.


----------



## Killabeez (15. Mai 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, Dichtungen tauscht man nur wenn sie kaputt sind.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

erstmal vielen dank für die Hilfe! Dachte halt dass beim Ausbau die Dichtungen kaputt gehen und ich die Gabel evtl. nicht mehr dicht bekomme... 

Aber dann werd ich mal deinen Ratschlag befolgen und einfach das Schmieröl auffüllen


----------



## Lukas_98 (15. Mai 2013)

So grade ein Gapstar in schwarz/rot in Größe L (1,75/85) bestellt. hoffentlich kann ich es schnell abholen. Die Lieferzeit ist zwar eigentlich bei 5 Wochen aber der der uns bei Canyon beraten hat meinte es könnte auch deutlich schneller gehen, da immer abwechselnd Rennräder und Mountainbikes montiert werden und die Monteure sich da immer nen Puffer mit einrechnen. Und da ich es ja abhole könnte es ja auch noch was schneller gehen. Freue mich schon richtig drauf


----------



## Niklas0 (15. Mai 2013)

Freuen darfste dich! Grad wieder ne Ausfahrt gemacht: grandios. Bergab auf wurzeltrails bei relativ gutem können wie ein Downhiller bergauf wie ein AM! Richtig richtig geil! 1 Meter flat Drops schluckt das Fahrwerk auch souverän weg. Kein Durchschlag. Keine Sekunde den Kauf bereut... Nächste Woche geht's in bikepark! Mal gucken wies sich da so schlägt. LG


----------



## Lukas_98 (15. Mai 2013)

Wohin denn in den Bikepark? werde im Juni/Juli wahrscheinlich mal nach Winterberg fahren und in den Sommerferien geht's dann auf jeden fall nach Leogang


----------



## Niklas0 (15. Mai 2013)

Nach Boppard. Ist ein kleiner Park bei uns in der Nähe..  Winterberg hab ich auch vor.. auf jeden Fall mit Zelten und allem was dazu gehört  Leogang wär auch was schönes.. wobei ich glaube auch mal gerne nach Saalbach würde. 

Um dir das Warten schwerer zu machen.. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1375693?in=user


----------



## Lukas_98 (15. Mai 2013)

Ja hab ich auch schon mal von gehört. Stimmt nach Saalbach könnte ich auch mal bin eh nicht direkt in Leogang also muss ich sowieso immer fahren dann kann ich ja auch mal da hin 
Na Dankeschön jetzt will ich's noch mehr haben 

Oder auch mal da hin  http://www.saalbach.com/fileadmin/user_storage/saalbach_com/Dateien/Big-5-Folder_download.pdf


----------



## Niklas0 (15. Mai 2013)

Jap das ist bestimmt fein. Evtl sieht man sich ja mal in Winterberg


----------



## Lukas_98 (15. Mai 2013)

Ja wäre bestimmt cool  kannst ja einfach mal schreiben oder hier Posten wenn du hinfährst  Vielleicht haben wir uns ja auch schon am Freitag bei Canyon gesehen war von ca 14.00 bis 16.30 da


----------



## Niklas0 (15. Mai 2013)

War von 9:50 bis ca. 11:30 da. Um 14:00 saß ich schon auf meinem Drahtesel  Ja mach ich.. schreib ich dann auch mal in's Torque Verabredungs Unterforum rein. Bestimmt cool wenn da auf einmal Massen von Torque's die IXS Downhill runter kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas_98 (15. Mai 2013)

Ja das wär schon fett  gibt's sowas hab das noch nie gesehen


----------



## Johni (17. Mai 2013)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand das Gapstar im Originalzustand (in Größe M) gewogen?
> 
> Danke,
> Lukas_98


Gapstar M in Farbe weiss, ohne Pedale, original: 15,5 kg


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. Mai 2013)

hat zufällig jemand ein detailliertes Bild vom Cockpit bzw. der Shifter? 
Ich werde meins nächsten Monat bekommen und sofort die Bremsen gegen die Zee tauschen. Ist es möglich diese daran zu befestigen?


----------



## Micha382 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube nicht dass du SRAM und Shimano kombinieren kannst...


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. Mai 2013)

Nein geht leider nicht. Habe die Saint statt der Elixirs an meinem Gapstar. Einzig mein Reverbremote hab ich an der Triggerschelle befestigt.

Die Bremsen müssen leider alleine bleiben...

Beste Grüße


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. Mai 2013)

habe da mal was tolles gefunden, nur ich bezweifle dass diese bis Mitte Juni eintreffen werden 

http://www.google.de/imgres?client=firefox-a&hs=czM&sa=X&hl=de&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&biw=1366&bih=578&tbm=isch&tbnid=TcXWX_zuLKtK3M:&imgrefurl=http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php%3Ft%3D584692&docid=3trCc3U3AKpoNM&imgurl=http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/hv/08/hv08cs6iqbm0/large_ShimanoMatchmaker1.JPG%253F0&w=935&h=1024&ei=BT2WUcyCCMHvswbHpICAAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=683&vpy=230&dur=2909&hovh=235&hovw=214&tx=134&ty=176&page=1&tbnh=152&tbnw=149&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:0,i:120

Edit: 

doch schon hier verfügbar  

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35702_Mismatch-Adapter-.html


----------



## DennisS (17. Mai 2013)

Sagt mal kann ich rein theorethisch, ne Totem einhauen ?
Oder muss ich da beim LRS aufpassen ?
Also statt der Talas !?!


----------



## Niklas0 (17. Mai 2013)

Du musst nur gucken was die Gabel für eine Einbaubreite bei der Steckachse hat. Normalerweise sind das glaube ich 20mm (verbessert mich bitte wenn ich falsch bin).
Kannst dir (falls es nicht die selbe einbaubreite ist) ja auch einfach nur ein neues VR kaufen.


EDIT: Grade nochmal flott gegoogelt. Sollte ohne Probleme passen. Beide haben eine 20mm Steckachse!

LG


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (18. Mai 2013)

Solltest du das machen schick bitte mal ein Bild! Sieht bestimmt mega geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (18. Mai 2013)

Ist das schwarze Gapstar eigentlich lackiert oder eloxiert?


----------



## ASQ (18. Mai 2013)

Schwarz ist bei Canyon immer Eloxiert (Anodisiert)


----------



## DennisS (18. Mai 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Du musst nur gucken was die Gabel für eine Einbaubreite bei der Steckachse hat. Normalerweise sind das glaube ich 20mm (verbessert mich bitte wenn ich falsch bin).
> Kannst dir (falls es nicht die selbe einbaubreite ist) ja auch einfach nur ein neues VR kaufen.
> 
> 
> ...



Fett Danke, 
Das mit den neuen Vorderrad hätte bei dem LRS auch genervt 
Ich dachte es gäb da Probleme mit Fox vs RS
Weil irgendwie glaube ich das die Totem als 2P Air dennoch besser ist als die Talas.... mal schauen


----------



## Niklas0 (18. Mai 2013)

Hm, ich würde mir irgendwie keine Totem ans Rad klatschen... da ist die Lyrik viel leichter und wahrscheinlich von der Federperformence genauso gut.


----------



## DennisS (18. Mai 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Hm, ich würde mir irgendwie keine Totem ans Rad klatschen... da ist die Lyrik viel leichter und wahrscheinlich von der Federperformence genauso gut.



Wieso denn ?
Sind 2800g so schlimm ?
und ich will ungern auf 1 cm Federweg verzichten, desweiteren wünsche ich mir eine Absenkung....
Aber die Talas ist ja auch nur 250g leichter ^^
Gibts da noch mehr Meinungen, weiß einer wie die Totem 2pAir ggn die Talas ist ^^ ?
Naja we'll c...


----------



## Niklas0 (18. Mai 2013)

Schlimm ist das sicherlich nicht... Die Totem ist zwar ne geile Gabel aber irgendwie ist die mir zu massiv..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DennisS (18. Mai 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Schlimm ist das sicherlich nicht... Die Totem ist zwar ne geile Gabel aber irgendwie ist die mir zu massiv..


Also an der Dicke der Gabel würds nich liegen, mir gehts rein um die Performance sach.....
Da würde mich noch eher stören dass ich kein Kashima blingbling mehr hab, aber man merkt halt echt das die Talas bei weicher einstellung, den federweg bei kleinen sprüngen voll ausnutzt und bei harter steine ignoriert werden....


----------



## Niklas0 (18. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute.. hab da mal eine Frage. Hat jemand irgendwie einen Flaschenhalter ans Torque bekommen? Momenten fahre ich mit Rucksack, der geht mir allerdings ziemlich auf die Nerven. Kennt ihr einen guten Trinkrucksack? (Jaja Ich weiß Offtopic falsches Forum blabla)  Auch einen für Freeridetouren? Gibst da auch was mit integrierten Rückenprotektor?

Lg


----------



## Ollik (18. Mai 2013)

evoc fr trail oder tour jenachdem super rucksack bequem und alles dran auch protektor


----------



## Niklas0 (18. Mai 2013)

Boah... D: Soo teuer  Naja dann ist wohl erstmal sparen angesagt & den alten Gammel-Dakine mit ner Sprudelwasserflasche drinne weiter fahren


----------



## DennisS (18. Mai 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Boah... D: Soo teuer  Naja dann ist wohl erstmal sparen angesagt & den alten Gammel-Dakine mit ner Sprudelwasserflasche drinne weiter fahren



Hmmm Camelback Hawg 25,26,30
Sitzen gut, und hab mmn das beste trinksystem !


----------



## Ollik (19. Mai 2013)

Nochmal zurück zu der totem ... mir würde es eigentlich auch richtig gut gefallen ne Totem drin zuhaben und das geringe Mehrgewicht könnte ich auch Irgendwie aus ein paar Parts die ich ersetze rausholen. Würde auch mit der totem die Parkfeignung  steigern ?


----------



## DennisS (19. Mai 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zu der totem ... mir würde es eigentlich auch richtig gut gefallen ne Totem drin zuhaben und das geringe Mehrgewicht könnte ich auch Irgendwie aus ein paar Parts die ich ersetze rausholen. Würde auch mit der totem die Parkfeignung  steigern ?



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FSmK0MDxSw&feature=player_detailpage"]Where The Trail Ends - Best of (epic MTB / freeride) - YouTube[/nomedia]
Schau dir mal das an die fahren zt auch mit ner Totem ...
Also wenn ne gabel alles mitmacht dann die totem...
mir gehts vorallem ums ansprechverhalten ggnüber der Talas wenn ich ne 2p air nehme....
Und ob ich es ohne größere Probleme einbauen könnte, weil ich mein 250 (Totem -750, Talas vk +500)
Für ne neue Gabel die evtl besser geht und 250gr mehrgewicht kann man anderweitig sicherlich noch sparen oder einfach treten


----------



## Ollik (19. Mai 2013)

also ich würde sagen die Totem ist sicher besser als die Fox Talas .....


----------



## DennisS (19. Mai 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> also ich würde sagen die Totem ist sicher besser als die Fox Talas .....


Auch die 2p air ?
Ich will und brauch ne absenkung !
Bei zt harten steilheiten.....


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Mai 2013)

Hmmm hätt ne Talas zu verkaufen... eventuell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DennisS (19. Mai 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmmm hätt ne Talas zu verkaufen... eventuell


Man merkt du hast es nicht gelesen 
Ich will ne totem und evtl die talas raushauen


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Mai 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> Man merkt du hast es nicht gelesen
> Ich will ne totem und evtl die talas raushauen



Ahh okay gute Entscheidung!!! 
Hab mir auch ne Lyrik rein gesteckt 
Seitdem sehr zufrieden


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (20. Mai 2013)

Ich bin zufällig auf dieses Bild gestoßen:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/j2/0d/j20du8xtb4vu/large_IMG_0006.JPG?0
und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass der CCDBA im Vergleich zu dem auf Canyons Homepage anders herum verbaut ist... wisst ihr welchen Grund es dafür geben könnte? oder wie man den dämpfer jetzt optimaler Weise einbaut?


----------



## Lukas_98 (20. Mai 2013)

Ich meine zu wissen, dass der Dämpfer so verbaut ist, weil er sonst (wenn es so wie auf dem Bild bei Canyon ist) in Größe S an den Rahmen kommen kann. Oder weil das Öl aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter besser wieder zurückfließen kann. Korrigiert mich falls ich daneben liege, das ist nur das, was ich mir gemerkt habe. Das Thema gab es schon mal.


----------



## Thiel (20. Mai 2013)

Das Öl im Ausgleichsbehälter steht unter sehr hohem Druck. Das würde auch in schwerelosigkeit immer richtig fließen bzw gedrückt werden 

Baut die Dämpfer so ein, das ihr besser an die Einsteller kommt. 
(Wenn er nicht an den Rahmen stoßen kann)

Dem Schmieröl in der Luftkammer (falls nicht nur Fett drinnen ist) ist es auch egal, da es sich während der Fahrt immer verteilt. 

Ansonsten würden eure Gabeln alle in kurzer Zeit defekt sein, da das Öl da auch nicht nach oben zu den Buchsen und Dichtungen käme


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Mai 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Hey Leute.. hab da mal eine Frage. Hat jemand irgendwie einen Flaschenhalter ans Torque bekommen?


Man kann schon... 

Einen...






(@DennisS: übrigens mit Totem Coil...)

...oder sogar zwei 







(die Flaschenhalter haben wir hierfür angebaut: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9885657&postcount=3962 )


----------



## DennisS (21. Mai 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> (@DennisS: übrigens mit Totem Coil...)



Wie fährt sie sich denn ?
Keine Probleme Bergauf mit der Totem coil ?
Nicht sack schwer ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Mai 2013)

Bergauf: für lange steile Auffahrten zurre ich sie mit dem kleinen Canyon-Spanngurt etwas zusammen. Volle Performance bergab ist mir wichtiger. (ok, Stahl-U-Turn wäre mir schon recht)
Auch mit voller Länge fährt sich's aber durchaus noch gut bergauf. Mit ProPedal bleibt ja eh auch der Dämpfer schön hoch im Federweg.

Die Gabel war ursprünglich eine Solo-Air. Hat mir aber nicht ganz so gefallen, musste mich immer entscheiden zwischen "an Steilstufen nicht absacken" und "fein ansprechen". Jetzt hab ich beides.  
(und die Gabel federt auch dann noch fein, wenn schon viel Last am VR hängt und die Gabel schon halb eingefedert ist)

Schwer: ja, schon. 2,9kg, glaub ich. 

Fährt sich: gscheit geil! 
Supersteif, sensibel, hält _alles_ aus.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (21. Mai 2013)

Biiiiiild bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Mai 2013)

Bild wovon?


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Mai 2013)

Ach so, das Rad mit Totem meinst du vermutlich. 

Ein Bild ist oben, hier auch noch eins: 




(mittlerweile anderer Sattel, andere Bremse, breiterer Lenker und kürzerer Vorbau. Der rote LRS wird weiters nur mehr im Park eingesetzt)


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (21. Mai 2013)

sieht fett aus 
du hast nicht zufällig noch eins von vorne? ^^


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Mai 2013)

So halb schon, 
hier ein paar: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/995236?page=2&in=set
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1026264?in=set
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1026270?in=set
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/785503?in=set
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/701908?page=4&in=user


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (21. Mai 2013)

Schick ^^


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Mai 2013)

Hat hier Jemand die Base Tunes zum Cane Creek DB AIR im Torque?

Auf der offiziellen Homepage gibt es die für Canyon nicht. Zumindest nicht für den AIR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (21. Mai 2013)

Habe ich mir so abgespeichert, die LSC habe ich um 1 Klick erhöht. So passt es mir gut. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Mai 2013)

Super - vielen Dank !


----------



## steambullshit (22. Mai 2013)

ist es möglich am gapstar eine reverb sattelstütze zu montieren?


----------



## Lukas_98 (22. Mai 2013)

Ja ist es, aber ich glaube du kannst nur eine Reverb Stealth nehmen und keine normale Reverb, weil es meinem Wissen nach keine Kabelführung an dem Oberrohr gibt. Man könnte auch vielleicht die Leitung einer normalen Reverb am Unterrohr und dann das Sattelrohr hoch legen, ich würde aber dann eher eine Stealth nehmen. Korrigiert mich falls es nicht richtig ist


----------



## rmfausi (22. Mai 2013)

FALSCH! Ich habe ein normale Reverb bei mir am Rad, geht wunderbar. Auf der Unterseite am Oberrohr sind die Nietmuttern für die Kabelführung drin, Satelitten gibts bei Canyon oder ab und an hier im Forum. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Lukas_98 (22. Mai 2013)

Ok gut, war mir eben nicht mehr ganz sicher  danke für die Korrektur.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Mai 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> FALSCH! Ich habe ein normale Reverb bei mir am Rad, geht wunderbar. Auf der Unterseite am Oberrohr sind die Nietmuttern für die Kabelführung drin, Satelitten gibts bei Canyon oder ab und an hier im Forum.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



...oder bei CRC
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46326 
Hab die schon zweimal mitbestellt sind haargenau die gleichen die du bei Canyon einzeln bekommst.
Jeweils ein Ober und ein Unterteil plus Schraube und das achtmal.
Sollte für alle erdenklichen Rahmen reichen.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46326:lol:


----------



## Lukas_98 (22. Mai 2013)

@schbiker Der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht.


----------



## Stetox (22. Mai 2013)

Hab mal ne Frage. Mein Gapstar kommt erst in zwei oder drei Wochen, aber ich will schonmal im Vorraus paar neue Teile kaufen. Bremsen, Lenker und Vorbau sind bestellt. Jetzt suche ich noch eine passende Kurbel. Genau hier hab ich ein Problem. Wie Breit ist das Tretlager des Torqe EX?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Thiel (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

in der Regel sind die Kurbeln für 68/73mm ausglegt, also es liegen Spacer bei.

Verrat mal das Gewicht von der Chester Kurbel, falls du sie schon gewogen hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas_98 (22. Mai 2013)

Beim Torque sind es 73 mm: http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=27


----------



## Stetox (22. Mai 2013)

DAnke


----------



## Johni (23. Mai 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Verrat mal das Gewicht von der Chester Kurbel, falls du sie schon gewogen hast



"nur" 1.058 gr inkl. Kettenblätter und Dashguard OHNE Innenlager.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Mai 2013)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> @_schbiker_ Der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht.



Bei mir auch nit

Neuer Versuch:http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=46326

Sollte der auch nit funktionieren is der Suchbegriff: Ragley Cable Guide


----------



## Marolicious (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo Sun Ringlé Comp vorn naben ist 20x110 mm or 20x100 mm?


----------



## Master_KK (23. Mai 2013)

Marolicious schrieb:


> Hallo Sun Ringlé Comp vorn naben ist 20x110 mm or 20x100 mm?



20x110


----------



## DiscoDuDe (23. Mai 2013)

gibts überhaupt 20x100??? glaub ja nicht...


----------



## Marolicious (23. Mai 2013)

I did not know about them either but I was searching new hubs to replace Sun ringlé and seen some 20x100 and I was unsure. Maybe it was mistake on e-shop. But I think that I saw this dimensions also here in bike-market.


----------



## Jason13 (23. Mai 2013)

Marolicious schrieb:


> I did not know about them either but I was searching new hubs to replace Sun ringlé and seen some 20x100 and I was unsure. Maybe it was mistake on e-shop. But I think that I saw this dimensions also here in bike-market.



I think that only QR15 has 15x100, but i'm not 100 percent sure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steambullshit (23. Mai 2013)

ich bin mir nicht sicher wälche rahmengröße ich beim gapstar nehmen soll M oder S.

bin 171, 70kg
schrittlänge: 76

das programm auf der canyon seite schläg "S" vor jemand in meiner größe hier?
kann das bike leider nicht probefahren.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (23. Mai 2013)

Ich bin unwesentlich größer, so um die 175 cm, wiege 62 kg, Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht. Ich hab eins in M bestellt, fahre allerdings seit einem Jahr ein Granite Chief in L das geht auch...


----------



## FlorianDue (23. Mai 2013)

ich bin 174cm, war bei Canyon und bin S sowie M probegefahren.
Ich habe mich auf S wohler gefühlt.
( wohl nen 2011er Dropzone)


----------



## Lukas_98 (23. Mai 2013)

Ich war bei Canyon zum Probefahren und hab mich für L statt M entschieden. Fand M zwar auch gut aber L doch etwas besser. Bin ca. 174 und 83er Schrittlänge. Hab mich auch für L entschieden weil ich 15 bin und noch wachsen werde. War ein EX Gapstar.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (23. Mai 2013)

Kauft überhaupt jemand ein anderes Torque als das Gapstar? Mir drängt sich der Eindruck auf, dass Canyon am Ende zu wenig Gapstars und zu viele andere Torques hat


----------



## DennisS (23. Mai 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Kauft überhaupt jemand ein anderes Torque als das Gapstar? Mir drängt sich der Eindruck auf, dass Canyon am Ende zu wenig Gapstars und zu viele andere Torques hat


Vertride in M 
Aber ich sags mal so, die meisten lieben die Lyrik und bevorzugen nen CCDBA dem FOX DHX ^^ => Gapster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas_98 (23. Mai 2013)

Ja das Gefühl hab ich auch  muss noch 4 Wochen auf meins warten


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (23. Mai 2013)

Ich auch. Hast auch ein Gapstar in schwarz gekauft


----------



## Lukas_98 (23. Mai 2013)

Aber ich hoffe, dass es schneller geht, weil mir von einem Canyon Mitarbeiter gesagt wurde, dass es bei 5 Wochen (waren es bei meiner Bestellung) auch durchaus nur 3 Wochen sein können weil die Werkstatt abwechselnd Mountainbikes und Rennräder montieren und sich dann meistens 2 Wochen als Puffer dazurechnen. Hoffen wir mal, dass es schneller als geplant geht  
Welche Größe hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## DennisS (23. Mai 2013)

Mein Vertride kam einen Monat zu früh 
Also hofft mal schön !


----------



## Lukas_98 (23. Mai 2013)

Wie lange war die Lieferzeit bei dir denn angesetzt?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (23. Mai 2013)

Ich habs in M bestellt, bin mal auf das Dämpfersetup gespannt. Das stelle ich mir ja ziemlich tricky vor, naja wahrscheinlich werde ich eh erstmal das empfohlene Setup verwenden...


----------



## DennisS (23. Mai 2013)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Wie lange war die Lieferzeit bei dir denn angesetzt?


Woche 12 kam Woche 7,5


----------



## Lukas_98 (23. Mai 2013)

Ok dann sind die 3 Wochen ja durchaus möglich. Und vielleicht ist es bei mir ja noch etwas schneller ich hole das Bike nämlich in Koblenz ab. Und die Termine auf der Canyon Website sind ja voraussichtliche Liefertermine.


----------



## DennisS (23. Mai 2013)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Ok dann sind die 3 Wochen ja durchaus möglich. Und vielleicht ist es bei mir ja noch etwas schneller ich hole das Bike nämlich in Koblenz ab. Und die Termine auf der Canyon Website sind ja voraussichtliche Liefertermine.


Es kann so oder so laufen ^^
Braucht halt glück.... is halt doch schwieriges supply chain management 
Also nich bös sein wenns nich klappt


----------



## Lukas_98 (23. Mai 2013)

Ja wäre schön wenn es so laufen würde, aber wenn nicht dann eben nicht. Kann ich dann ja auch nichts dran ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steambullshit (24. Mai 2013)

das service team von canyon hat mir geantwortet das ich bei 171cm Körpergröße und 78 schrittlänge, Rahmengröße S die richtige wäre und M aufgrud der Überstandrohre zu groß sei.
naja, wir werden sehn hab ein S bestellt. 
cheers


----------



## DennisS (24. Mai 2013)

steambullshit schrieb:


> das service team von canyon hat mir geantwortet das ich bei 171cm Körpergröße und 78 schrittlänge, Rahmengröße S die richtige wäre und M aufgrud der Überstandrohre zu groß sei.
> naja, wir werden sehn hab ein S bestellt.
> cheers


  Kommt hin bin 5cm größer und hab grad so M genommen 
lg


----------



## Philipp-978 (24. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute,
was haltet ihr vom CANYON Torque EX ALPINIST 2013? Möchte mir das Bike vielleicht kaufe, bin mir aber noch nicht so ganz sicher


----------



## Biofipps (24. Mai 2013)

Auf den Alpinisten warte ich seit 3 Wochen und kann hoffentlich ab nächster Woche berichten. Alternative war für mich eigentlich nur noch strive bzw swoop aus Bonn. Bin mit der Entscheidung aber sehr zufrieden nach der Probefahrt gewesen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Mai 2013)

Tja Jungs, watt soll ich sagen...da habt ihr nix falsch gemacht.
Hab das 2012er Alpinist und bin rundum zufrieden.
Kommste überall locker hoch und bergab kannste krachen lassen

Einzig der DHX hatte mir Anfangs nit ganz gefallen aber nach nem Luftkammertuning is auch dieser Makel beseitigt.

Viel schbass mit dem Dingen


----------



## Philipp-978 (25. Mai 2013)

Danke das ihr nem Freund von mir weiterhelfen konntet. Er hätte auch eig. mich fragen können statt auf meinem Account diese Frage zu stellen.                 Ich fahre das Alpinist 2013 seit Januar und bin sehr begeistert. Berg auf is dank der RockShox Reverb Stealth und dem Propedal kein Problem. Berg ab is es Spitze da es nun den Fox DHX Air 5.0 Dämpfer hatt. War nur recht schwer ihn richtig einzustellen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Biofipps (25. Mai 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Einzig der DHX hatte mir Anfangs nit ganz gefallen aber nach nem Luftkammertuning is auch dieser Makel beseitigt.
> 
> Viel schbass mit dem Dingen



Was kann man da tunen?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (25. Mai 2013)

Luftkammervolumen verkleinern bzw. ggf. vergrößern


----------



## Master_KK (25. Mai 2013)

Hat hier jemand Probleme mit Druckverlust beim DB Air? Scheint bei mir nicht viel zu sein, aber so alle 2 Wochen verliert der schon so 20-30PSI...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (25. Mai 2013)

enventuell mal aufmachen und schauen ob die dichtungen inordnung sind


----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Mai 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Luftkammervolumen verkleinern bzw. ggf. vergrößern



Vergrößern wird schwer da im Torque der DHX mit der größten Luftkammer verbaut is
Man kann die äußere Luftkammer mit nem zugeschnittenen Stück Kunststoff im Volumen begrenzen oder die Überströmöffnung mit Kleber verschliessen um die äußere LK komplett vom System zu trennen.

Hat den Effekt das der DHX im mittleren Federweg besser funktioniert bzw überhaupt nen mittleren Federweg hat.


----------



## dave-ch (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
also ich hab mich in letzter Zeit mal bei den verschiedenen Torque Varianten umgesehen was denn für mich persönlich das beste wäre (ich suche ein Enduro mit großen Potenzial bei abfahrten mit dem ich aber auch steile Uphills bewältigen kann und Touren fahren kann z.B. Alpencross) 
Dabei bin ich auf Vertride bzw. Alpinist gekommen. 

Hier bei diesem Thread scheinen jetzt alle wahnsinnig von dem Gapstar begeistert zu sein - meine Frage: warum, wenn Gapstar mehr wiegt und im direkten Vergleich schlechtere Komponenten hat?

PS: bitte keine Tipps wie "dann bau dir für das gesparte Geld andere Komponenten ein" ich will nicht ewig am Bike schrauben, sondern eigentlich gleich fahren.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. Mai 2013)

Das Gapstar ist unter anderem deshalb beliebter weil ein vernünftiger Dämpfer und die Lyrik verbaut ist. Und weil es für die top Funktionalität erschwinglich ist. Das bischen an mehr Gewicht nehme ich da gerne in Kauf


----------



## dave-ch (27. Mai 2013)

Danke schon mal. 

Was konkret macht jetzt die Lyrik im Vergleich zur Fox besser und was den CCDBA im Vergleich mit dem Fox Dämpfer? 

Kenn mich mit den detaillierten Funktionen der Dämpfer und Gabeln nicht so gut aus ;-)


----------



## DennisS (27. Mai 2013)

dave-ch schrieb:


> Danke schon mal.
> 
> Was konkret macht jetzt die Lyrik im Vergleich zur Fox besser und was den CCDBA im Vergleich mit dem Fox Dämpfer?
> 
> Kenn mich mit den detaillierten Funktionen der Dämpfer und Gabeln nicht so gut aus ;-)



Lyrik vs Talas:
-Talas schwerer / teurer zu warten, Ansprechverhalten nur gut mit richtiger einstellung ...
Bei mir läuft sie inzwischen nach einigen versuchen rund...
(50psi 10klicks LSC)
DHX vs CCDBA
Und der Dämpfer ist auch eine sache man muss die gute abstimmung zw durchschlagsschutz und softness finden 
Aber ich mags ehh net zu soft...
CCDBA Hat halt keine plattform ... was mich stören würde...

Vertride taugt schon nur viele finden die anderen federungen besser... meinungen vs meinungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave-ch (27. Mai 2013)

vielen Dank!


----------



## Master_KK (27. Mai 2013)

Das Gapstar ist einfach durch die gute Preis/Leistung so beliebt.
Viele wollen auch einfach kein Fox mehr...
Bin bisher sehr zufrieden! Lenker, Vorbau und Griffe hab ich verkauft und gegen nen 50mm Truvativ Holzfeller + Renthal Fatbar 780mm + Odi Rogue getauscht. Anstatt der Elixir 5 bremst jetzt ne Code und ne Reverb Stealth musste natürlich auch sein. Desweiteren hab ich den Rahmen komplett von Schriftzügen "gecleant".

Hier ein (schlechtes) Bild von dem guten Stück - Nur mit dem Schlauch abgespritzt, komplett reinigen lohnt sich momentan einfach nicht 







Greetz


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. Mai 2013)

@ dave-ch: Jap, wie DennisS schon sagte, die ganzen Fox Sachen sind nicht schlechter aber einfach teurer. Und was den CCDBA angeht ist der was die Einstellungsvielfalt angeht einfach awesome!
Ãbrigens hat Canyon heute die Preise von alles Torques auÃer Gapstar um 200 â¬ runtergesetzt!
 @MAster KK: Sieht schon geil aus, aber ich glaube mit Schrift gefÃ¤llts mir besser, v.a. der Rahmen.
Warum fahren eigentlich alle Renthal?


----------



## Meister_Li (27. Mai 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Probleme mit Druckverlust beim DB Air? Scheint bei mir nicht viel zu sein, aber so alle 2 Wochen verliert der schon so 20-30PSI...



ja, hier! Habe mir auch das Gapstar gekauft und lese hier schon länger mit. Mein Dämpfer verliert genausoviel Luft wie deiner. Da ich es nicht weit bis zu Canyon habe, werde ich die mal besuchen und den Mangel reklamieren.  

Falls du eine andere Lösung des Problems hast, wäre ich dir dankbar. Irgendwie habe ich keine Lust, das Fahrrad schon wieder zu Canyon zu bringen.


----------



## Master_KK (27. Mai 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> @MAster KK: Sieht schon geil aus, aber ich glaube mit Schrift gefällts mir besser, v.a. der Rahmen.
> Warum fahren eigentlich alle Renthal?



Mit den Aufklebern war mir einfach zuviel rot/weiss am Bike - So gefällt´s mir persönlich einfach besser  Renthal - Zum einen ist die Firma aus dem MX-Bereich ein Begriff aber der eigentliche Grund war die Farbe. Schwarzer Lenker ist zu langweilig, blau sah ******** aus und rot wäre auch too much gewesen - So hab ich eben die Farbe der Standrohre übernommen.


----------



## Master_KK (27. Mai 2013)

Meister_Li schrieb:


> ja, hier! Habe mir auch das Gapstar gekauft und lese hier schon länger mit. Mein Dämpfer verliert genausoviel Luft wie deiner. Da ich es nicht weit bis zu Canyon habe, werde ich die mal besuchen und den Mangel reklamieren.
> 
> Falls du eine andere Lösung des Problems hast, wäre ich dir dankbar. Irgendwie habe ich keine Lust, das Fahrrad schon wieder zu Canyon zu bringen.



Meine Lösung sieht aktuell so aus das ich vor jeder Fahrt kurz die Pumpe anschliesse - Auf lange Sicht werd ich mich aber wohl auch an Canyon wenden müssen. Vor´m Urlaub, oder wenn nochmal ein Wintereinbruch kommt


----------



## dave-ch (27. Mai 2013)

@ Mr Ned Lebowski: Ja das Canyon mit den Preisen runter is hab ich auch schon gesehen  schaut immer besser aus!


----------



## Niklas0 (27. Mai 2013)

Morgen!

Soweit ist bei meinem Gapstar alles in Ordung.. Hatte Anfangs nur Probleme mit dem CCDBA-Scheiß-Dreck-Da weil meiner vom Werk aus am *rsch war. Habe aber direkt einen neuen bekommen. Mein Gap in weiß ist mir irgendwie noch zu wild.   Dachte mir wenn die Felgen Aufkleber ab sind sieht das ganze ein wenig schlichter und hochwertiger aus. Bei den Stickern hab ich keine Sorgen. Heißluftföhn dran und die Sache ist in 10 min. durch. Kann jemand mal ein Bild posten, der an seinem Gapstar in WEISS die Felgenaufkleber von den Sun Ringle Charger Comp abgemacht hat? Will nicht, dass das Bike nachher total verhunzt ist, weil die Aufkleber ab sind. Wär 'ne echt coole Sache.

Lg


----------



## Ollik (27. Mai 2013)

google mal das gapstar da ist eins von den ersten ohne aufkleber


----------



## Niklas0 (27. Mai 2013)

Ja, aber leider nur mit weißen/schwarzen Felgen :/  Achja: Ist jemand schon mit dem Gapstar das Roadgap in Winterberg gesprungen? Wieviel PSI ist nötig um alle Teile bei 75kg ohne Durchschlag drüber zu bekommen?

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (27. Mai 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Soweit ist bei meinem Gapstar alles in Ordung.. Hatte Anfangs nur Probleme mit dem CCDBA-Scheiß-Dreck-Da weil meiner vom Werk aus am *rsch war. Habe aber direkt einen neuen bekommen. Mein Gap in weiß ist mir irgendwie noch zu wild.   Dachte mir wenn die Felgen Aufkleber ab sind sieht das ganze ein wenig schlichter und hochwertiger aus. Bei den Stickern hab ich keine Sorgen. Heißluftföhn dran und die Sache ist in 10 min. durch. Kann jemand mal ein Bild posten, der an seinem Gapstar in WEISS die Felgenaufkleber von den Sun Ringle Charger Comp abgemacht hat? Will nicht, dass das Bike nachher total verhunzt ist, weil die Aufkleber ab sind. Wär 'ne echt coole Sache.
> 
> Lg



Mach den Kirmeskram einfach ab - Wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## Biofipps (27. Mai 2013)

Ja schei&e! Hab vor 3 Wochen bestellt und heute sehe ich, das der preis tatsächlich 200 Euro gesunken ist. Früher als letztes Jahr, oder? hätte diese Woche vorauss. Lieferung.  Ich könnte ja stornieren und neu bestellen uns mir für die 200 noch etwas schönes aus dem Bereich platzangst/zimtstern gönnen... Damnit!

Gibts da Erfahrungswerte ob Canyon den preis für noch nicht gelieferte bikes ohne genauen Liefertermin noch angleicht?


----------



## Lukas_98 (27. Mai 2013)

@Niklas0 was genau war denn mit deinem CCDBA?


----------



## Niklas0 (27. Mai 2013)

Die LSR konnte man nicht einstellen da man keinen Wiederstand nach 25 Klicks spürte..  Naja das Bike war halt nach 3 Tagen wieder bei Canyon und hat nen Neuen Dämpfer bekommen. War kein Problem.


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Mai 2013)

Vom CCDB hört man ja doch nicht so besonders viel gutes!? 
Sollte der bei mir Probs machen, wird der schnell Ersatz finden


----------



## Niklas0 (27. Mai 2013)

Naja von den Tausenden die ein Gapstar bei denen gekauft haben hatten (zumindest hier im Forum) 3 Probleme damit..   Finde es wahrscheinlicher dass diese 3 male wirklich ein Produktionsfehler vorlag anstatt den CCDBA als schlecht zu verurteilen. Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Ding. Brauch ich zwar eigentlich nicht aber, naja... 

ride on.


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Mai 2013)

ich hoffe ja auch das ich zufrieden damit sein werde. Verurteilen kann ich ja keinen ohne eigene Tests durchgeführt zu haben.  
war ja eher ne Frage...


----------



## DiHo (27. Mai 2013)

Biofipps schrieb:


> Ja schei&e! Hab vor 3 Wochen bestellt und heute sehe ich, das der preis tatsächlich 200 Euro gesunken ist. Früher als letztes Jahr, oder? hätte diese Woche vorauss. Lieferung.  Ich könnte ja stornieren und neu bestellen uns mir für die 200 noch etwas schönes aus dem Bereich platzangst/zimtstern gönnen... Damnit!
> 
> Gibts da Erfahrungswerte ob Canyon den preis für noch nicht gelieferte bikes ohne genauen Liefertermin noch angleicht?



Schreib gleich eine E-mail...

Habe mein Strive 2011 auch mit Preisnachlass bekommen.


----------



## Niklas0 (28. Mai 2013)

@FlyingLizard war vielleicht ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt von mir... Mit dem verurteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Mai 2013)

ist ja nix passiert  

jetzt is auch alles reduziert bis auf das bestellte Gapstar


----------



## User60311 (28. Mai 2013)

Hab grad ne mini mini kleine Runde am Budchen auf nem Gapstar gedreht (Forrest Green).

Also der DB Air, is komisch.
Die Lyrik hat mich überrascht ! Super sensiebles Ansprechverhalten, taucht/sackt viel weniger ab als meine Fox 36 Float, und gibt aber trotzdem direkt Federweg frei wenn gefordert.
(Natürlich nur mini mini mini Runde auf Teer !!! )


----------



## Stetox (28. Mai 2013)

CCDBA ist komisch? Was genau ist so komisch?


----------



## User60311 (28. Mai 2013)

Stetox schrieb:


> CCDBA ist komisch? Was genau ist so komisch?


war mir persönlich jetzt irgendwie zu langsam, sowohl beim Ein, als auch beim Ausfedern. und irgendwie nicht so direkt, wie mein DHX Air.
Aber nochma: Nicht auf mich eingestellt, ich hab nix verstellt, und 5m auf Teer.

Ich war vorher viel "geiler" auf nen CCDBA, als wie auf die Lyrik.
Lyrik ging mir bis heute am Hinterteil vorbei.
Nu is andersrum.


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Mai 2013)

Ja, das DB-Einstellen kann wohl etwas länger dauern...


----------



## Ollik (28. Mai 2013)

Aber man kann doch kein Urteil von einem dämpfer mit sooo großem eistellraum machen wenn er 

1 Nicht eingestellt ist 

und 2 Nur auf dem teer bewegt wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (28. Mai 2013)

Mach, so wie ich, 150 psi rein dann ist der nichtmehr ganz so fluffig hab die Grundeinstellung übernommen nur beim lsc hab ich 17 Klicks sonst hab ich alles wie in der Grundeinstellung bei ein paar mal hier und da in Klick mehr oder weniger aber da kommt ganz aufs eigene empfinden an


----------



## speichenquaeler (29. Mai 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Aber man kann doch kein Urteil von einem dämpfer mit sooo großem eistellraum machen wenn er
> 
> 1 Nicht eingestellt ist
> 
> und 2 Nur auf dem teer bewegt wurde


 

Doooooch...klar das geht....ich hab mir letztens einen neuen Fernseher gekauft...und ich habe die Bildqualität mit geschlossenen Augen bewertet! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Ollik (29. Mai 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Doooooch...klar das geht....ich hab mir letztens einen neuen Fernseher gekauft...und ich habe die Bildqualität mit geschlossenen Augen bewertet!
> 
> Beste Grüße



Klar kein ding


----------



## Master_KK (30. Mai 2013)

Könntet ihr zum Vergleich mal den Druck in eurer Lyrik und in DBair posten?
Wiege 73kg - Ohne Ausrüstung. Der DBAir fühlt sich mit 80-90PSI ganz gut an, bei der Lyrik experimentiere ich zwischen 45-55PSI. Hoffe es liegt daran das sie noch nicht richtig eingefahren ist, fühlt sich recht hakelig an. Mit 45 PSI ist das Ansprechen ganz gut, allerdings ist die Front dann weicher als der Hinterbau und man muss den Rebound fast komplett aufdrehen - Wie sind eurer Erfahrungen?


----------



## Thiel (30. Mai 2013)

Aufmachen und schmieren, da ist nichts drin. Grundregel nummer eins.


----------



## Master_KK (30. Mai 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Aufmachen und schmieren, da ist nichts drin. Grundregel nummer eins.



Hab ich schon gemacht, also Casting unten aufgeschraubt - Die paar Tropfen die drin waren rauslaufen lassen und Motoröl auf beiden Seiten rein.


----------



## Lukas_98 (30. Mai 2013)

Wieviel Öl muss man denn jeweils reintun?


----------



## Master_KK (30. Mai 2013)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Wieviel Öl muss man denn jeweils reintun?



So 15-20ml von unten pro Seite.
Hab eben noch gelesen das man auf der Luftseite 5ml von oben reinkippen soll - Vielleicht sollte ich das noch probieren.


----------



## un1e4shed (30. Mai 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gemacht, also Casting unten aufgeschraubt - Die paar Tropfen die drin waren rauslaufen lassen und Motoröl auf beiden Seiten rein.



Gibts dafür ne idiotensichere Anleitung?


----------



## Master_KK (30. Mai 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Gibts dafür ne idiotensichere Anleitung?



Ja 

1. Bike/Gabel auf den Kopf drehen
2. Unten beide Schrauben halb rausdrehen
3. Mit dem Gummihammer draufkloppen das sich das Casting löst
4. Bike/Gabel umdrehen, Öl läuft raus
5. Wieder umdrehen und pro Seite 15-20ml Motoröl einfüllen (Schräg, damit´s auch im Casting landet
6. Wieder verschrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (30. Mai 2013)

Ja,

Einsteller von der Zugstufe abziehen und mit einem Inbus die jetzt sichtbare Schraube zu 2/3 herrausdrehen.
Auf der anderen Seite genau das selbe mit der schwarzen Schraube.
Jetzt mit einem Hammer auf die zwei Schrauben schlagen, bis sie sich lösen. Hier ist keine rohe Gewalt nötig sondern einfach 2-3 lockere Schläge mit Gefühl!
Die Schrauben werden jetzt lose sein bzw die Schäfte der Zugstufe und vom Solo Air Kolben.
Schrauben ganz rausdrehen und das Tauchrohr (Casting) abziehen. Bei einer neuen Lyrik kommen jetzt wenige ml Schmieröl raus. 
Das hat NICHTS mit dem Öl in der Dämpfung zu tun. Da muss man nicht ran und es ist getrennt für sich alleine.
Jetzt kann man mal mit einer Lampe die Tauchrohre von innen anschauen ob nicht was drinnen ist, was nicht reingehört 
Es können dir Gummipuffer entgegen fallen, die auf den Boden der Tauchrohre gehören. Die sollen die Gabel bei einem Durchschlag schützen.
Wenn du die Gabel aus dem Bike gebaut hast, lege ich immer das Casting horizontal auf die Arbeitsfläche und fülle jetzt das Öl ein. Ich achte darauf, das Öl zwischen Staub und Ölabstreifer sowie der ersten Buchse ist. Wenn man jetzt vorsichtig die Standrohre einführt, bleibt sogar etwas Öl an diesen Stellen und sorgt für besonders gutes Ansprechen. 
Wenn die Gabel noch im Bike ist, geht das aber auch. Man schiebt das Casting einfach nur wenige mm über die Standrohre und füllt jetzt das Öl ein und wartet ein paar Sek. bis es nach unten gelaufen ist. Schiebt man das Casting dann komplett rüber, ist mit Sicherheit auch Öl gut in den "Zwischenräumen" 

Für den Zusammenbau lässt man die Luft nicht ab, da man dann leichter mittig das Loch im Boden für den Solo Air Schaft trifft.
Mit der Zugstufe wird das immer etwas hakelig, da der gerne rumwackelt.


----------



## Master_KK (30. Mai 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> Einsteller von der Zugstufe abziehen und mit einem Inbus die jetzt sichtbare Schraube zu 2/3 herrausdrehen.
> Auf der anderen Seite genau das selbe mit der schwarzen Schraube.
> ...



Dazu noch ne Frage: In welcher Position wird das Casting verschraubt? Man liest immer wieder "bei 50% verschrauben für besseres Ansprechen" - Ist da was dran, oder einfach bei 100% und gut?


----------



## Thiel (30. Mai 2013)

Wenn die Gabel einfedert wird auch die Luft im Casting komprimiert. Das ist auch eine Feder. 
Wenn man die Gabel zusammenschraubt wenn diese eingefedert ist, hat man einen Unterdruck. 
Je nach Luftdruck fährt die Gabel dann nicht mehr komplett aus, da der Unterdruck stärker als der Druck in der Solo Air Kammer ist.
Ich würde das nur machen, wenn man eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit der Performance ist aber ein kleiner Restfederweg nur sehr selten genutzt wird. 

Das hat man ja innerhalb weniger Minuten schnell ausprobiert.


----------



## un1e4shed (30. Mai 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> 1. Bike/Gabel auf den Kopf drehen
> 2. Unten beide Schrauben halb rausdrehen
> ...




Danke


----------



## Niklas0 (30. Mai 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Könntet ihr zum Vergleich mal den Druck in eurer Lyrik und in DBair posten?
> Wiege 73kg - Ohne Ausrüstung. Der DBAir fühlt sich mit 80-90PSI ganz gut an, bei der Lyrik experimentiere ich zwischen 45-55PSI. Hoffe es liegt daran das sie noch nicht richtig eingefahren ist, fühlt sich recht hakelig an. Mit 45 PSI ist das Ansprechen ganz gut, allerdings ist die Front dann weicher als der Hinterbau und man muss den Rebound fast komplett aufdrehen - Wie sind eurer Erfahrungen?



100 PSI Gabel, 150 PSI CCDBA. Lacht mich bitte nicht aus, aber so fühlt es sich für mich am besten an. Wiege ausgerüstet ca. 80kg.


----------



## Master_KK (30. Mai 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> 100 PSI Gabel, 150 PSI CCDBA. Lacht mich bitte nicht aus, aber so fühlt es sich für mich am besten an. Wiege ausgerüstet ca. 80kg.



Kannst du ja so machen, aber du verschenkst das komplette Potenzial des Bikes. Da hast du nen Freerider/Enduro mit 170/180mm Federweg und kastrierst es durch den hohen Druck auf ein 100mm Bike.
Wenn du das Fahrwerk lieber härter fährst probier mal 55-60 PSI in der Gabel und so 100 PSI im Dämpfer - Es soll ja dämpfen und federn 
Liege ausgerüstet knapp unter deinen 80kg und kann mir nicht vorstellen das du so nur im Ansatz den Federweg nutzt.


----------



## Niklas0 (30. Mai 2013)

Ich nutze den kompletten Federweg. Ich hab keine Ahnung ob ich einfach extremer springe als ihr oder so aber 1,5-2 Meter Drops sind fast bei jeder Ausfahrt dabei... ich hab halt lieber ein paar Reserven. Wenn ich dann mal auf'm Vorderrad lande gibts halt keinen Durchschlag den man massiv hört sondern einen der eher ''harmlos'' ist.  Du wohnst in Koblenz? Dann kennst du bestimmt den Bikepark in Boppard... Die Raceline mach ich beispielsweise und wenn ich den 3. Double der Raceline dann mal flatte schlägt die Gabel und Dämpfer bspw. durch. Naja keine Ahnung. Fahre die Gabel auch fast komplett offen.


----------



## Jason13 (30. Mai 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Ich nutze den kompletten Federweg. Ich hab keine Ahnung ob ich einfach extremer springe als ihr oder so aber 1,5-2 Meter Drops sind fast bei jeder Ausfahrt dabei...



2m drops? Bei jeder ausfahrt? Dann hast dus aber echt vor... Kann ich mit ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Niklas0 (30. Mai 2013)

FAST wenn ich mal in die Stadt rolle sind natürlich nur ein paar Bordsteinkanten dabei.. naja sind auch Flat Drops. Warum kannst du dir das nicht vostellen? Weißt du etwa wo ich wohne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas_98 (30. Mai 2013)

@Niklas0 wenn du immer noch Fotos von den grünen Felgen ohne Decals suchst, hab die hier zufällig gefunden https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ahzxwakt0lmjang/l93Z_sPQVj


----------



## Jason13 (30. Mai 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> FAST wenn ich mal in die Stadt rolle sind natürlich nur ein paar Bordsteinkanten dabei.. naja sind auch Flat Drops. Warum kannst du dir das nicht vostellen? Weißt du etwa wo ich wohne?



Weil 2 Meter derbe hoch is  wie lange fährst du denn schon? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Niklas0 (30. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre schon gute 2,5 Jahre.. Naja 2 Meter sind jetzt nicht sooo hoch.. Die Drops sind eher 1-1,5 Meter. Hätte besser 1-2 schreiben sollen ^^ (Ich wage manchmal ein wenig zu übertreiben.  Kommt dan professioneller rüber. ) Aber 2 Meter sind bei manchen Enduro-Touren schon dabei.   @Lukas_98 Danke!  Ich glaub dann lass ich die Dinger dann doch lieber dran.


----------



## Ollik (1. Juni 2013)

Jetzt mal ne Blöde frage  aber geht die Garantie bei Canyon verloren wenn man sich neue Parts wie bremse und so ans bike baut ?


----------



## Marolicious (1. Juni 2013)

Any owners whose Gapstar should be sent 22 KW? On monday I get message that within 48 hours the bike will be shipped and they will send me message with tracking number but so far nothing. What about the others?


----------



## Thiel (1. Juni 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne Blöde frage  aber geht die Garantie bei Canyon verloren wenn man sich neue Parts wie bremse und so ans bike baut ?



http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?c=8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (1. Juni 2013)

heist das dann das ich garkeine garantie mehr habe oder nur auf die bremse ?


----------



## Lukas_98 (1. Juni 2013)

Also so wie ich das verstehe hast du dann keine Garantie mehr bei einem Schaden der durch den Umbau hervorgerufen wurde. z.b. wenn du den Bremssattel zu locker anschraubst und der dann bei einer Vollbremsung komplett aus dem Rahmen rausreißt (ich weiß nicht ob sowas passieren kann war jetzt einfach irgendwas erfunden)


----------



## Ollik (1. Juni 2013)

ok danke


----------



## Brixton (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Einige werden das Gapstar 13 nun doch schon auf Herz und Nieren testen haben können. Irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten, dass was verbesserungsbedürftig wäre?
Bis auf Schaltkomponenten ja unglaublich gut für den Preis ausgestattet.
Hat jemand Vergleichswerte bzgl. der Rahmensteifigkeit? Eigentlich hab ich mich für das slash 7 entschieden aber das Gapstar ist sehr interessant.


----------



## Stetox (2. Juni 2013)

Was spricht denn bitte gegen die Schaltkomponenten? Ich hab an meinen Rädern x9 und bin damit sehr zufrieden!!


----------



## Brixton (2. Juni 2013)

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass was schlecht wäre... Besonders die restliche Ausstattung spricht ja dafür. Hast falsch verstanden.


----------



## Thiel (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

das Gapstar hat für den Preis KEINE schwächen. 

Für mich persönlich:

Bremsen
Laufräder
Gabel


----------



## Lukas_98 (2. Juni 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Gapstar hat für den Preis KEINE schwächen.
> 
> ...



Welche Gabel fährst du denn?


----------



## Thiel (2. Juni 2013)

X-Fusion Vengeance mit Stahlfeder und etwas veränderter Druck/Zugstufe. Da bin ich aber noch am experimentieren bzw wie und warum sich was ändert, wenn man die Shims so oder anordnet 
Von außen ist nur die Zugstufe einstellbar.
Die Lyrik (und andere Luftgabeln) sacken mir mit 100kg alle bei Dauerbelastung zu weit weg. Die Druckstufen wirken ja nur bei kurzen Belastungen. 
Wenn man gefühlte 2m hinter dem Sattel hängt ist man sehr froh, wenn das Vorderrad bzw der Rahmen 2-3 cm höher im Federweg steht!


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (2. Juni 2013)

Was kann man der Lyrik eigentlich so zumuten? Ich kenne wen, der sie vor kurzem mit auf eine Vertride Strecke mitgenommen hat und sie dafür definitiv zu schwammig findet. Sonst ist er allerdings bisher top zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (2. Juni 2013)

Für mich ist das Gapstar ein gutes Allroud Rad. Die X9 Komponenten sind schon gut, sie machen das was sie sollen, schalten. Die Lyrik taugt auch schon gut, bei mir (83kg nackig) jedenfalls. 
Ich werde bei Defekt die Laufräder und Bremsen tauschen, wie gesagt erst bei defekt. Jetzt funktioniert alles so wie es soll.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Thiel (2. Juni 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Was kann man der Lyrik eigentlich so zumuten? Ich kenne wen, der sie vor kurzem mit auf eine Vertride Strecke mitgenommen hat und sie dafür definitiv zu schwammig findet. Sonst ist er allerdings bisher top zufrieden



Lyrik:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef52D-FJTDg

Wer die Lyrik Serienmäßig am Bike hat und meint was größeres zu brauchen, sollte nochmal insich kehren 
Zu 99% braucht man es nicht und wenn doch, fährt man entweder richtig Downhill (und braucht eh ein anderes Bike) oder wiegt 130kg und die Lyrik flext zuviel.


----------



## DennisS (2. Juni 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Lyrik:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef52D-FJTDg
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung aber Vll gefällt sie halt nich jedem ^^
Vll mag jemand lieber stahl oder lieber ne marzochhi oder ne fox...
is alles sehr individuell^^


----------



## Thiel (2. Juni 2013)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja "was größeres".
Das wäre zB eine Totem.


----------



## DennisS (2. Juni 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich ja "was größeres".
> Das wäre zB eine Totem.


Hehe aber die hat 1cm federweg mehr bzw ne absenkung ^^
Vermutl auchn anderes Ansprechverhalten


----------



## Thiel (2. Juni 2013)

Du verstehst nicht ganz was ich meine aber das macht nichts


----------



## DennisS (2. Juni 2013)

Doch ich stimme dir auch insofern zu das normalsterbliche vermutl nicht mehr Federweg / dicke braucht nur vll mag man ne Totem hält lieber ^^


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (2. Juni 2013)

Holy shit, das Video war überzeugend


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (3. Juni 2013)

Wie bequem ist eigentlich des Sattel am Gapstar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (3. Juni 2013)

Das kommt auf deinen Hintern an. 
Keiner weiß ob er dir passt 
Ich habe ihn getauscht, da ich relativ weite Sitzknochen habe und mit solchen Sätteln nicht klar komme.


----------



## DennisS (3. Juni 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Wie bequem ist eigentlich des Sattel am Gapstar?


*der
Also er is nich meins, aber sehr individuell ....


----------



## Master_KK (3. Juni 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Wie bequem ist eigentlich des Sattel am Gapstar?



Meinem Arsch passt er sehr gut - Bisher hatte ich immer so schmale, abgerundete Modelle (z.B. Nukeproof Plasma Core). Da hatte ich, vorallem wenn ich ne Weile nicht gefahren bin immer Schmerzen. Mit dem Torque-Sattel bin ich richtig zufrieden, Schmerzen gehören der Vergangenheit an.
Wie schon geschrieben ist das aber sehr individuell...

Gibt´s weitere CC-Air/Lyrik Setups ~75kg zum Vergleich?

Greets


----------



## un1e4shed (3. Juni 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Gibt´s weitere CC-Air/Lyrik Setups ~75kg zum Vergleich?
> 
> Greets



70 Kilo fahrfertig.

DBAir:
 2 kleine Volumespacer, 100 PSI Druck. 
LSR 8 Klicks,
LSC 6 Klicks; 
HSR ungefähr eine Umdrehung geschlossen
HSC 3/4 Umdrehung geschlossen

Lyrik:
60 PSI, 
Druckstufen beide fast offen (je nach Gelände natürlich einiges mehr an LSC) und 2 Klicks Zugstufe


----------



## fh10697 (4. Juni 2013)

Hi bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein strive al, nerve al+ oder ein gapstar zulegen soll...
Jetzt meine frage, kann man die gabel beim gapstar versenken wie beim strive?


----------



## Stetox (4. Juni 2013)

Wenn du im gapstar eine absenkbare Gabel willst, musst du sie austauschen. Die verbaute lyrik RC2 DH ist nicht absenkbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (4. Juni 2013)

Stetox schrieb:


> Wenn du im gapstar eine absenkbare Gabel willst, musst du sie austauschen. Die verbaute lyrik RC2 DH ist nicht absenkbar



Man kann aber auf Coil U-Turn umbauen...


----------



## fh10697 (4. Juni 2013)

Was kostet so ein umbau?


----------



## Master_KK (4. Juni 2013)

Um die 100  - Probier aber erstmal ohne, hab bisher keine Absenkung vermisst.


----------



## fh10697 (4. Juni 2013)

Ja ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll, weil beim strive beim selben preis ne Reverb dabei ist, es wiegt weniger, man kann es absenken und nur 1cm weniger federweg...


----------



## DennisS (4. Juni 2013)

fh10697 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll, weil beim strive beim selben preis ne Reverb dabei ist, es wiegt weniger, man kann es absenken und nur 1cm weniger federweg...


Es ist uphilllastiger, der Dämpfer hält weniger aus...
etc


----------



## Ollik (4. Juni 2013)

ich würde mal sagen wenn du nur enduro fährst reicht das strive aber wenn es auch mal in den park geht würde ich zum gapstar greifen .....


----------



## Master_KK (4. Juni 2013)

fh10697 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll, weil beim strive beim selben preis ne Reverb dabei ist, es wiegt weniger, man kann es absenken und nur 1cm weniger federweg...



Naja - 2cm hinten, 1cm vorne. Musst halt wissen was du damit vor hast.
Nerve, Strive und Torque sind schon drei unterschiedliche Kategorien.


----------



## Snakes (4. Juni 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> 70 Kilo fahrfertig.
> 
> DBAir:
> 2 kleine Volumespacer, 100 PSI Druck.



Do volumespacers come with the bike or did you buy them separately? If you bought them, where did you get them and how much they cost?


----------



## un1e4shed (4. Juni 2013)

Snakes schrieb:


> Do volumespacers come with the bike or did you buy them separately? If you bought them, where did you get them and how much they cost?
> 
> Does anyone know why does Alpinist and Trailflow have different geometry (head tube angle, stand over height) on offical page?



my english is not the best, so i´m sorry

the volumespacers were included. 
The Trailflow has 170 mm wheel travel at the front and the Alpinist 180mm. So the stand over height increases too.


----------



## Snakes (4. Juni 2013)

Ok, thanks. 
I've noticed that it has less travel in front after I've already send the post.

Does anyone know how the travel is limited to 170mm in Fox fork? Is it easily possible to increase it to 180mm? Is there maybe only a spacer that needs to be removed?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (5. Juni 2013)

Fox 36 Float RC2 Fit is easily to travel via plastic spacer.
read here http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/eng/forks/36/36_float.htm


----------



## tommyfufzich (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und habe direkt eine Frage: Ich habe vor kurzem mein Torque EX Gapstar bekommen. Alles ausgepackt, zusammengebaut, Sag hinten mittels Sag-Monitor eingestellt, Sag vorne eingestellt. Als ich dann hinten nochmal kontrollieren wollte, fiel mir auf, dass der Sag-Monitor klemmte. Hab mir dann nicht viel dabei gedacht und bin erstmal gefahren. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt habe ich die ganze Geschichte dann mal auseinander gebaut und festgestellt, dass das linke Lager am rocker arm nicht mehr richtig in der Führung saß und der Sag-Monitor deswegen vom rocker arm direkt an den Rahmen gepresst wird (die Sag-Monitor-Scheibe hat durch die entstehende Reibung auch schon einiges an Abrieb erfahren).
Um dass Problem zu lösen habe ich also das Lager wieder in die richtige Position zurück gedrückt und alles wieder montiert. Danach funktionierte der Sag-Monitor auch wieder. Leider hat das nur eine Ausfahrt lang gehalten. Jetzt ist das Lager wieder abgerutscht und der Sag-Monitor wieder verklemmt.
Das Problem ist ja schon mehrfach hier im Forum beschrieben worden, aber leider habe ich keine richtige Lösung gefunden. Ich möchte das Fahrrad natürlich jetzt auch ungerne einschicken, zumal ich befürchte, dass man bei Canyon auch nur das Lager neu aufdrücken würde und das Problem dann wieder auftreten würde.

Weiß jemand Rat? Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## fh10697 (5. Juni 2013)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, man kann die Gabel beim Gapstar auf 180 mm ausbauen oder was? Ohne große kosten


----------



## Jason13 (5. Juni 2013)

fh10697 schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden, man kann die Gabel beim Gapstar auf 180 mm ausbauen oder was? Ohne große kosten



Nein, hast du falsch verstanden, es ging um fox.. Bei der Lyrik geht's nich so leicht, nur mit anderem Casting.. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Juergenn (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

hab mich jetzt auch angemeldet .
Ich habe mir im März auch das Gapstar bestellt. Mit dem voraussichtlichem Liefertermin KW25 (hoffentlich).
Mich würde interressieren ob von euch auch jemand auf sein Gapstar wartet und wann ihr bestellt habt?
Im voraus habe ich mir schon den Umbausatz von luft auf Stahlgabel gekauft, ich kann euch natürlich gerne die Artikelnummern sagen wenn ihr wollt (aber nicht garantieren das es passt).

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (5. Juni 2013)

ich warte auch auf KW25


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. Juni 2013)

Ich warte auch bis Kw 25. Bestellt wurde vor ca. 3 Wochen


----------



## Marolicious (5. Juni 2013)

Juergenn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mich jetzt auch angemeldet .
> Ich habe mir im März auch das Gapstar bestellt. Mit dem voraussichtlichem Liefertermin KW25 (hoffentlich).
> ...



Hello I ordered my Gapstar also in March but it was supposed to be delivered in KW 22 what was last week but they send it yesterday, so KW 23 and because I am not from Germany but Czech republic the delivery by UPS is scheduled on next Monday so KW 24. And who knows, because of the floods it may be even later ...


----------



## DennisS (5. Juni 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Nein, hast du falsch verstanden, es ging um fox.. Bei der Lyrik geht's nich so leicht, nur mit anderem Casting..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2



Dafür gibts ja auch die Totem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (5. Juni 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ja auch die Totem



Ja ich weiss das  ich brauche bei 72 kg aber keine  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DennisS (5. Juni 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss das  ich brauche bei 72 kg aber keine
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


Dann die Lyrik lassen und auf 1cm verzichten !


----------



## Ollik (5. Juni 2013)

ist doch voll unnötig auf stahl umzurüsten


----------



## Snakes (5. Juni 2013)

White Gapstars are already sold out .


----------



## DennisS (5. Juni 2013)

Snakes schrieb:


> White Gapstars are already sold out .


u get it


----------



## Lukas_98 (5. Juni 2013)

Ich warte auch auf KW 25 hab vor 3 Wochen bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juergenn (5. Juni 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> ist doch voll unnötig auf stahl umzurüsten



Ja, wird sich zeigen Ich erhoffe mir dadurch weniger Losbrechmoment und das bisschen Mehrgewicht ist mir egal.


----------



## un1e4shed (5. Juni 2013)

Juergenn schrieb:


> Ja, wird sich zeigen Ich erhoffe mir dadurch weniger Losbrechmoment und das bisschen Mehrgewicht ist mir egal.



Haha.... Losbrechmoment... ja sowas gabs frühers mal aber meine Lyrik aus dem Gapstar hat sowas nicht mehr bzw. wirklich nicht nenneswert. Die Soloair-Feder ist schon Gold wert.


----------



## Jason13 (5. Juni 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> Dann die Lyrik lassen und auf 1cm verzichten !



Hast du das falsch gelesen?!  ich habe das gesagt das das nicht geht, nicht die Frage danach gestellt! Ich komme mit meiner 170er Lyrik im gapstar super klar! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute, eins vorab: Mein Gapstar kam letzte Woche in Weiß 

Nun brauche ich aber ein paar Tipps für eine Grundeinstellung bei meinen 73kg mit dem Dämpfer, womit ich dann meine persönliche Einstellung finden kann und probieren kann ohne eine ganze Saison rumzuprokeln. Könnt ihr mir da was sagen? 

Soweit bin ich aber sehr zufrieden mit dem Gapstar. Total geiles fahren und absolut dafür zu gebrauchen was ich vor habe (Touren, Singletrails, Abfahrten)


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (6. Juni 2013)

Grundsetup steht ein paar seiten vorher


----------



## fh10697 (6. Juni 2013)

Hey leute, eine frage könnte man beim gapstar auch die gabel einbauen? 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...-36-TALAS-180-Factory-RC2-FIT-Gabel-2013.html

mfg Fabian


----------



## Stetox (6. Juni 2013)

fh10697 schrieb:


> Hey leute, eine frage könnte man beim gapstar auch die gabel einbauen?
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...-36-TALAS-180-Factory-RC2-FIT-Gabel-2013.html
> 
> mfg Fabian



Die gibt es nur mit 1 1/8 Gabelschaft, da bräuchtest du einen Reduzierkonus oder müsstest den unteren Steuersatz austauschen

Hier hast du die gleiche Gabel genauso "günstig"  und mit dem passenden Steuerrohr. (1,5 tapered)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/32149%7B1%7D6943491?xtor=AL-8-

Alternativ die RS Totem Dual Position Air. Die kannst ebenfalls auf 150 absenken. Außerdem sparst du dir über 400 Euro, welche du in andere Teile investieren kannst
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...ampaign=feed&gclid=CLmNj7L5z7cCFdDJtAod-CkAfw


----------



## FlyingLizard (6. Juni 2013)

Klar!
Bei mir kommt auch die 180er Van rein mit reduzierkonus


----------



## DennisS (6. Juni 2013)

Bitte bau dir wenn en totem rein die kostet  weniger als ne talas


----------



## fh10697 (6. Juni 2013)

Ja ich muss mal schauen, ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich das gapstar hole, aber wenn dann halt nur mit 180 mm und absenkbar 

natürlich würde es die totem werden, ich hatte nur keine ausser der talas gefunden 
PS. danke für den tipp 

Was würde man etwa für die lyrik vom gapstar bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (6. Juni 2013)

500


----------



## Stetox (6. Juni 2013)

fh10697 schrieb:


> was würde man etwa für die lyrik vom gapstar bekommen?


500+


----------



## Stetox (6. Juni 2013)

sorry verklickt 
und zu spät auch noch


----------



## fh10697 (6. Juni 2013)

Okay, aber ändert sich durch eine längere gebel nicht die geo? Und passen dann überhaupt noch die Räder mit der Scheibenbremse richtig ran?
Ist ein eigen Umbau der gabel schwer? Bzw was müsste man alles abmontieren?


----------



## DennisS (6. Juni 2013)

fh10697 schrieb:


> Okay, aber ändert sich durch eine längere gebel nicht die geo? Und passen dann überhaupt noch die Räder mit der Scheibenbremse richtig ran?
> Ist ein eigen Umbau der gabel schwer? Bzw was müsste man alles abmontieren?


Also das mit der Scheibenbremse gibts nur 2 standarts und die sind bei neuen sachen vermutl eh gleich (ohne nachgesehen zu haben)
Mit den rädern hab ich schonmal gefragt, is kein problem bei gleicher achsendicke 

naja rad raus
Bremsen ab ! gabel am steuersatz abmontieren, neue zuschneiden und reintun.... wieder alles dranbasteln, geht auch ohne erfahrung ganz gut
Also durchaus im Rahmen des möglichen !


----------



## Stetox (6. Juni 2013)

Schau dir doch mal das Video an. Ab 4:21 beginnt er mit dem Gabeleinbau. Den blauen Bellacoolaspacer brauchst du nicht. 
Vielleicht hilft es dir, wenn du es vorher mal kurz anschaust.
Den Gabelkonus musst du von der Lyrik nehmen. Einfach mit einem Schraubenzieher vorsichtig aushebeln.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKF06LjwXVY


----------



## fh10697 (7. Juni 2013)

Okay danke 
Das hat den gapstar einen fetten plus punkt gegeben


----------



## fh10697 (7. Juni 2013)

Hi ich bin nochmal 
wollte fragen ob jemand ein torque ex Größe M oder L hat und in der nähe von Ulm wohnt 
Wäre nett für antworten


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. Juni 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Lenker und Pedale, vom roten Fabton zum Gapstar passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (9. Juni 2013)

Die Sixpack Icon passen ziemlich gut und sind nebenbei auch gute Pedale. Meine sind allerdings mind. zwei Jahre alt. Keine Ahnung ob der Farbton immer identisch geblieben ist....


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Juni 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Lukas_98 (9. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch noch auf der suche nach gÃ¼nstigen roten Pedalen (max 40â¬). Kann mir da jemand welche empfehlen? Was haltet ihr von denen?

Wellgo B185
Sixpack Menace


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (9. Juni 2013)

Die Wellgos sehen halt nicht sehr robust aus, und bei dem Preis ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass die Lagerung schlecht ist...
Wenn dir das Gewicht nicht so wichtig ist würde ich zu den Sixpacks greifen


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Juni 2013)

aktuell fahre ich Wellgo B143. Die sind sehr robust, bieten guten Halt und die Lager sind auch noch top. Für den Preis echt zu empfehlen.


----------



## Lukas_98 (9. Juni 2013)

Ok Danke
Die B143 gefallen mir irgendwie nicht so richtig. Aber danke für den Tipp
Denkt ihr das rot von denen hier passt zu dem rot vom Gapstar?

Edit: Und was haltet ihr von den Crank Brothers 5050 3?
Ich finde die hier ja auch noch ziemlich interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Juni 2013)

hier sieht man sie besser
http://www.bicyclebuysell.com/images/2012/10/1349849287.jpg

die CarnkBrothers 5050 waren auf dem Trailflow in Kobleenz und passen farblich. Die wären mir aber zu klein und CB Teile kommen mir eh nicht ans Bike


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (9. Juni 2013)

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/prod...ucts_id=276&osCsid=4hqn9u10vorcj8vmtiob1dke31

schau dir die mal an, ich selbst habe sie NOCH nicht, sollen aber sehr robust sein, trotz magnesium, top grip bieten, sie sind sehr leicht und das rot passt sehr gut zum torque


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Juni 2013)

sehen soger richtig gut aus!


----------



## Lukas_98 (9. Juni 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/prod...ucts_id=276&osCsid=4hqn9u10vorcj8vmtiob1dke31
> 
> schau dir die mal an, ich selbst habe sie NOCH nicht, sollen aber sehr robust sein, trotz magnesium, top grip bieten, sie sind sehr leicht und das rot passt sehr gut zum torque



Die sind zwar sehr schön, aber mir leider zu teuer.


----------



## Lukas_98 (9. Juni 2013)

So das hier sind alle Pedale, die ich gefunden habe, preislich passen und mir gefallen:

Sixpack Menace
Xpedo Utmost 16
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/XLC-MTB-ATB-Pedal-PD-M09-silber/dp/B0035Z80X6/ref=sr_1_68?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1370775793&sr=1-68&keywords=XLC"]XLC PD-M09[/ame]


Welches davon würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Juni 2013)

Hab mir jetzt den spank spoon 762 und die dmr vault in rot geordert


----------



## simdiem (9. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt den spank spoon 762 und die dmr vault in rot geordert



Fahre den Lenker und die Pedale auch. Beides in Schwarz. Mit dem Kauf hast du nichts falsch gemacht !


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Juni 2013)

Dat is viel wert! 

Werde den roten lrs doch behalten. Mit den SUN ringle vom strive gabs keine Probleme. Halte dann einen für Touren und einen mit 2,5er Baronen für Parks. Für den Fall der Fälle habe ich ersatz. Welchen davon würdet ihr für was nehmen?


----------



## simdiem (10. Juni 2013)

Den leichteren LRS für Touren


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. Juni 2013)

hätte ja auch ein geringes Mehrgewicht bei Touren in Kauf genommen wenn der leichtere doch stabiler wäre. Sehe aber gerade das beim Strive auch die Charger Comp dran sind. Is dann also egal welche ich für was nehme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (12. Juni 2013)

Hi

Mal was anderes hat jemand schonmal die Muddy marry in 2.5 drauf gehabt weil ich wollte sie für park und schlamm draufmachen aber ich bekomme sie nicht so drauf das sie NICHT eiern ... habe es schon einige mal versucht aber ohne erfolg...


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Juni 2013)

Hab sie in 2,5 mal kurz auf der charger comp drauf gehabt. war mir aber zu breit. Nun vorne in 2,35. Die muddys gehen aber so ziemlich gut drauf. Ich gebe meistens spüli in etwas Wasser, dann reibe ich die Felge innen damit etwas ein, pumpe sie gut auf und schon setzen sie sich sauber


----------



## Ollik (12. Juni 2013)

ok werde ich mal versuchen


----------



## mad1993max (12. Juni 2013)

hi hab bei meinem ccdb air dauernd durchschläge, obwohl ich eh schon mit 120 psi fahr (23mm sag) bei 80 kg was kann ich machen, das sich das bessert, einen luftkammernspacer verbauen?


----------



## Ollik (12. Juni 2013)

hatte ich anfangs auch einfach mal mehr luft reinhauen bei mir hat der sag danach immer noch gepasst und der dämpfer.läuft erste sahne


----------



## mad1993max (12. Juni 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> hatte ich anfangs auch einfach mal mehr luft reinhauen bei mir hat der sag danach immer noch gepasst und der dämpfer.läuft erste sahne



wieviel hast du drin?



speichenquaeler schrieb:


> @_un1e4shed_
> 
> Hab mir das mal angeschaut. Ich kann keinen sinnvollen Weg sehen an die Unterseite des Unterrohrs zu kommen. Prinzipiell sollte das möglich sein. Du musst die Leitung allerdings ziemlich ums Unterrohr wickeln. Ich hab das so gemacht:
> 
> ...



wo hast du diese nippel für die leitungszusammenführung her?


----------



## tommyfufzich (13. Juni 2013)

http://www.profirad.de/shaken-zugverbinder-brx13-schwarz-p-19075.html

Kannst noch 5  sparen, wenn du dich für den Newsletter registrierst.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (16. Juni 2013)

Hat schon wer ein für die KW25 angekündigtes Gapstar?


----------



## Stetox (16. Juni 2013)

Leider nicht. Hoffentlich wird es nächste losgeschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp-978 (16. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute
habe das Canyon Torque EX Alpinist 2013 mit einem Shimano XT Schaltwerk.
Ist es normal, dass die unterste Rolle ein wenig eiert? Sollte ich die ersetzen?
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Lukas_98 (16. Juni 2013)

Ich hab Canyon am Mittwoch eine Email geschrieben und gefragt wie es mit der PÃ¼nktlichkeit der Bikes von KW 25 aussieht und habe am Donnerstag eine Antwort bekommen:

âSehr geehrter Herr (...),

vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre E-Mail vom 12. Juni 2013, bezÃ¼glich Ihres voraussichtlichen Abholtermins.

Wir freuen uns Ã¼ber Ihre Bestellung.
Laut System befindet sich Ihr voraussichtlicher Liefertermin in der KW 25, welcher aller Voraussicht nach eingehalten wird..
Einen prÃ¤ziseren Liefertermin kann ich Ihnen nicht nennen.
Sobald Ihre Bestellung Abholbereit ist, erhalten Sie einen Link per E-Mail, unter dem Sie sich Ihren gewÃ¼nschten Abholtermin Einbuchen kÃ¶nnen.

Gerne kÃ¶nnen Sie sich bei weiteren Fragen oder Anliegen mit Ihrer Kundennummer (...) per E-Mail oder Telefonisch unter +49 (0) 261 40 4000 wieder an uns wenden.
Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen,


Fabian Weber
Servicecenter"

LÃ¤sst ja hoffen, dass es pÃ¼nktlich kommt.


----------



## Stetox (16. Juni 2013)

Du hast es auch in Größe L und schwarz/rot, oder?


----------



## Lukas_98 (16. Juni 2013)

Ja hole es aber in Koblenz ab. Wann hast du deins bestellt?


----------



## Stetox (16. Juni 2013)

Achso, dann wirst du es etwas früher haben als ich. Bestellt habe ich Ende April oder Anfang Mai


----------



## Lukas_98 (16. Juni 2013)

Ok ich hab erst am 15. Mai bestellt, dann wirst du es wohl doch früher haben als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter72 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mal ne Frage zum Kletterverhalten des Torque Vertride  bzw. Alpinist.
Ich bin das Vertride auf dem Bikefestival in Willingen Probe gefahren und war von den Klettereigenschaften maßlos enttäuscht.
Bei einer ca. 20%tigen Rampe stieg sofort die Front und das Bike wurde nervös. Es fuhr sich träge und schwerfällig bergauf.

Wobei die verbaute 36er Talas wohl ein Problem hatte - mal versagte die Arretierung der Absenkung, mal konnte man die Gabel von 180mm nur auf 150mm absenken.
Dies soll aber nicht als Ausrede für das schlechte Kletterverhalten dienen.

Ich habe ein Torque FR8.0 von 2007 mit einer RS Totem DualPosition, die kann ich auch "nur" auf 150mm absenken und bei vergleichbaren Anstiegen steigt die Front kein bisschen.
Auch ausgefahren komme ich mit 180mm noch 20%tige Antiege gut hoch!
Dabei ist bei meinem Torque der Radstand um einiges kürzer, als beim 2013er Torque. Dementsprechend müsste bei meinem Bike die Front viel eher steigen, tut sie aber im Gegensatz zum gestesten Vertride nicht!

Die Canyon-Mitarbeiter waren von meiner Aussage sehr überrascht und verwundert. 
Zwar bestätigten sie mir die Probleme mit dem Talas-System am Test-Bike, konnten sich meine Eindrücke von den schlechten Uphill-Qualitäten nicht erklären.

Könnt ihr meine Erfahrungen mit dem Kletterverhalten des Vertride bzw. Alpinist bestätigen?
Wäre nett eure Meinung zu erfahren.


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Juni 2013)

Ich find das Kletterverhalten recht gut. 

Vielleicht war der Dämpfer sehr weich abgestimmt und ProPedal nicht aktiviert?


----------



## Trailhunter72 (17. Juni 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich find das Kletterverhalten recht gut.
> 
> Vielleicht war der Dämpfer sehr weich abgestimmt und ProPedal nicht aktiviert?



Propedal hatte ich zwar aktiviert aber ehrlich gesagt, merkte ich keinen Unterschied zwischen offen und zu.
Dämpfer hatte ca. 25% Sag, ähnlich zu meinem alten Torque.
Ich hatte jetzt aber auch nicht das Gefühl, dass das Heck weg sackte.

Es stieg halt die Front, obwohl ich schon auf der Sattelspitze saß.
Zudem oder evtl. gerade deswegen, hatte ich das Gefühl, dass das Bike träge klettert.
Da hatte ich auf meinem altem Torque noch ein besseres Feeling und der Manitou Evolver wippt beim Uphill ziemlich stark . . .


----------



## DennisS (17. Juni 2013)

Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> Propedal hatte ich zwar aktiviert aber ehrlich gesagt, merkte ich keinen Unterschied zwischen offen und zu.
> Dämpfer hatte ca. 25% Sag, ähnlich zu meinem alten Torque.
> Ich hatte jetzt aber auch nicht das Gefühl, dass das Heck weg sackte.
> 
> ...



Also ich hab bergauf keine Probleme, klar is kein CC bike aber is echt ok !


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Juni 2013)

Ich bin bisher mit meinem Alpinist auch alles hochgekommen und ich bin ein Absenkungs Verweigerer.
Hab in einem Jahr vielleicht dreimal abgesenkt.
Davon zweimal um zu gucken ob´s überhaupt noch funktioniert


----------



## Lukas_98 (18. Juni 2013)

Hat schon jemand von den KW 25ern was von Canyon gehört?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (18. Juni 2013)

Nope  hoffe, das kommt pünktlich...


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Juni 2013)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von den KW 25ern was von Canyon gehört?



ja und zwar dass die KW 25er sich fürs WE besser was anderes vornehmen sollen.  Es ist noch keins aus der Montage zurück... 

Habe aber ein neues Hobby zur Überbrückung entdeckt. Ich dreh zur Zeit Actionvideos mit dem Rasentraktor.


----------



## Jason13 (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo! 
Kann mir jemand sagen warum es erstens kaum reverb stealth's in 30,9mm gibt, und zweitens, wieso keine lieferbar ist... 
Weiss jemand wo ich eine 150mm mit 30,9mm, also für mein gapstar bekomme? 
Gruß sebastian 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (18. Juni 2013)

Welches Motoröl tot man nochmal in die Lyrik als Ersatz für das Schmieröl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (18. Juni 2013)

Das was du gerade daheim hast. Ich neheme 5w30 aber auch 15w40. Ist alles besser als Gabelöl im bezug auf Schmierung.

Ich werde leider eine Auszeit von meinem Torque nehmen. Es geht diese Woche auf die Reise nach Koblenz. Ich habe ein Knacken beim Treten und im Wiegetritt. Die Sachen die ich nachschauen konnte sinds nicht. Heute ist der Rückholschein gekommen, morgen wirds verpackt und am Donnerstag ist es weg. Mal sehen wie lang.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Lukas_98 (18. Juni 2013)

Wieviel tut man denn rein und wo?


----------



## Master_KK (18. Juni 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Kann mir jemand sagen warum es erstens kaum reverb stealth's in 30,9mm gibt, und zweitens, wieso keine lieferbar ist...
> Weiss jemand wo ich eine 150mm mit 30,9mm, also für mein gapstar bekomme?
> Gruß sebastian
> ...



Das Problem hatte ich auch, nach 2 Monaten warten hab ich mir eine mit 125mm Verstellung gekauft und gut - Kein Plan was da bei RockShox los ist...


----------



## Kaltumformer (19. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Habe aber ein neues Hobby zur Überbrückung entdeckt. Ich dreh zur Zeit Actionvideos mit dem Rasentraktor.



Aber unbedingt damit unterlegen : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRdMTL4rSnM"]Richard Wagner - WalkÃ¼renritt o Ritt der WalkÃ¼ren - Die WalkÃ¼re - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Juni 2013)

dann wirds bestimmt das VDW


----------



## Georg01 (19. Juni 2013)

Servus
ich habe ende März das Gapstar in Rot und Größe S bestellt voraussichtlicher LT KW25
am 23.05 habe ich das Geld überwiesen und nun warte ich.
Habe am 17.06 ein Frage an Canyon geschrieben wie es mit dem Liefertermin aussieht folgendes:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

Ihr Bike wird laut Plan am Donnerstag aufgebaut, der Versand  diese Woche ist fraglich, wahrscheinlicher ist Anfang nächster Woche.  Ausgeschlossen ist es natürlich nicht, dass Ihr Rad Ende dieser Woche  versendet werden kann.
Express-Versand bieten wir bedauerlicherweise nicht an. Sobald Ihr Bike  im Versand ist dauert es 3-7 Tage bis es zu Ihnen nach Hause geliefert  worden ist.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie  weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns  wenden.

Wann habt ihr Bestellt bezahlt?
Mfg


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Juni 2013)

bestellt Mitte/Ende Mai, bezahlt wird erst wenn es kommt.


----------



## Lukas_98 (19. Juni 2013)

15.05. bestellt, hab heute Canyon noch eine Email geschrieben und diese Antwort bekommen:

âSehr geehrter Herr (...),

vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre E-Mail vom 19. Juni 2013 bezÃ¼glich Ihres Liefertermines.

Leider muss ich Ihnen mitteilen das wir den Liefertermin in Kalenderwoche 25 nicht mehr realisieren kÃ¶nnen. Bei Ihrem Bike ist ein vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin fÃ¼r Kalenderwochen 27 angedacht, sobald ihr Rad zur Abholung bereit steht werden wir Sie per E-Mail benachrichtigen.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, kÃ¶nnen Sie sich gerne mit Ihrer Kundennummer (...) wieder an uns wenden."

Echt blÃ¶d, wollten nÃ¤chstes Wochenende schon nach Winterberg 

WeiÃ jemand ob es bei einer LieferverzÃ¶gerung von 2 Wochen irgendwie eine kleine Wiedergutmachung oder sowas von Canyon aus gibt?


----------



## DennisS (19. Juni 2013)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> 15.05. bestellt, hab heute Canyon noch eine Email geschrieben und diese Antwort bekommen:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr (...),
> 
> ...



Da es unverbindliche Liefertermine sind nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Juni 2013)

2Wochen sind schon krass! Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das liegt daran weil du es abholen gehst. Hatte das auch ursprünglich vor, es aber dann geändert. Bin mal gespannt was sie mir antworten.


----------



## Lukas_98 (19. Juni 2013)

Warum sollte das dann länger dauern? Müsste doch eigentlich schneller gehen, wenn es keinen Versand gibt und ich es direkt abhole.


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Juni 2013)

weil dafür erst ein Termin frei werden muss damit dir ein Mitarbeiter es übergeben kann. Das machte ich schon beim Strive so. Ging dann auch schneller.


----------



## Niklas0 (19. Juni 2013)

Also mir wurde mein Gapstar im Bike Guard übergeben


----------



## User60311 (20. Juni 2013)

Dann wars evtl en "Bike-To-Go" ?

@ Georg01
mach dir keine Sorgen, bei Canyon geht der Versand schneller und reibungsloser vonstatten, als bei DHL/Post...

hatte "damals" auch so ne mail im Postfach, "könnte evtl nächste Woche werden, blabla". Aber dank der Sendunsverfolgung konnte ich deutlich erkennen, dass das Bike doch noch in der Woche raus ging, nur die Post konnte es mir dann erst nächste Woche Mitwoch zustellen. (Danke DHL/Post - ich hasse euch)


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Juni 2013)

Meins wird auch erst gegen Mitte der nächsten Woche verschickt. Dafür ziehen sie den Bikeguard ab  

Wie gut das die nächsten WE's keine Zeit zum biken sondern zum ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (20. Juni 2013)

@User60311 Nope. War ''Ab Lager verfügbar''. Normalerweise wird man dann wieder heimgeschickt bekommt die Woche dann 'ne Mail und darf sich da dann einen Termin aussuchen zum Abholen. Etc. aber ich glaub das muss ich hier wenigen erklären. Ein Canyon Mitarbeiter sagte mir das die Website usw. manchmal nicht auf'm neusten Stand ist und man dann Glück haben kann und das Bike mit nehmen kann.


----------



## Ollik (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Habe nochmal ein Frage zu den Laufrädern 

Also ich habe das Gapstar und ich komme mit den verbauten Laufrädern GARNICHT zurecht ich bekomme zb die Muddy marrys kaum drauf  und wenn ich sie mal drauf habe eiern sie wie noch was ich habe alles versucht aber ich bekomme sie nicht gerade drauf . auf anderen Laufrädern (haben wir getestet ) laufen sie 1A jetzt kommt das Nächste Problem runter bekomme ich sie fast auch nicht hat irgendjemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht ?


----------



## Iconx (20. Juni 2013)

Hast du die Muddys mal ordentlich aufgepumpt damit sich der Reifen setzen kann? Also Richtung 3 - 3,5 Bar. Dann die Luft ablassen auf den gewünschten Druck und der Reifen sollte nicht mehr eiern.


----------



## Jason13 (20. Juni 2013)

Iconx schrieb:


> Hast du die Muddys mal ordentlich aufgepumpt damit sich der Reifen setzen kann? Also Richtung 3 - 3,5 Bar. Dann die Luft ablassen auf den gewünschten Druck und der Reifen sollte nicht mehr eiern.



Das wirkt meist wunder  
Und wenn du extrem Sport willst, dann montier mal rocket Ron auf die ztr crest 
Das geht richtig schlecht! Aber nachdem der bei 3,5 bar etwas gelaufen ist, hat sich die Wulst geweitet und jetzt geht der besser drauf! Vllt hilft dir das! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ollik (20. Juni 2013)

schon alles versucht hatten ihn schon auf 4 bar aber geht nix


----------



## Jason13 (20. Juni 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> schon alles versucht hatten ihn schon auf 4 bar aber geht nix



Dann mach spüli auf die Wulst, dann springt der besser rein  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gerry. (21. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Aufziehen eines neuen Muddy Mary auf meine Spank Subrosa Felge vom Torque FRX Dropzone. 
Nichts hat geholfen, dann habe ich ihn an einen Freund mit Deemax Felgen verkauft. Der hat ihn auch fast nicht drauf bekommen.

Mein alter Muddy Mary ging zum Glück viel leichter wieder drauf. Evtl. hat Schwalbe bei den Maßen etwas verändert, oder du hast einen Tubeless Reifen bekommen?

Eine Erklärung hatte ich dafür aber leider auch nicht...


----------



## Thiel (22. Juni 2013)

Hat schon jemand die RaceFace Chester Kurbel gewechselt ? Die ist ja mit ca. 1000gr ein richtiger Brocken und noch das letzte Teil, was mich so richtig stört. 
Passen Sram GXP Kurbeln in das Lager von RaceFace was im Gapstar ist ? Am Innenlager wechseln würde es zwar nicht scheitern aber sowas spart man sich ja gerne wenn es geht.


----------



## Jason13 (22. Juni 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die RaceFace Chester Kurbel gewechselt ? Die ist ja mit ca. 1000gr ein richtiger Brocken und noch das letzte Teil, was mich so richtig stört.
> Passen Sram GXP Kurbeln in das Lager von RaceFace was im Gapstar ist ? Am Innenlager wechseln würde es zwar nicht scheitern aber sowas spart man sich ja gerne wenn es geht.



Vllt mach ich das  
Und welche Kurbel würdest du denn nehmen wollen? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Thiel (22. Juni 2013)

Eine Shimano SLX oder XT Kurbel. 

Die könnten ca. 300gr weniger wiegen... muss ich mal genauer rausfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (22. Juni 2013)

Das hört sich doch mal gut an! 
Und ich verstehe das eh nicht... An meinem hardtail schaltet der slx umwerfer die Deore Kurbel blätter besser als der X9 umwerfer die RaceFace Geschichte... Vllt is der auch einfach derbe kacke von Canyon eingestellt... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lukas_98 (22. Juni 2013)

So langsam fühle ich mich ein bisschen verarscht von Canyon. Mein Gapstar sollte in der KW 25 kommen. Am 13.06. wurde mir gesagt, dass der Termin voraussichtlich eingehalten wird. Am 19.06. hieß es dann plötzlich, dass das Bike nicht vor KW 27 fertig ist. Und heute sehe ich auf der Canyon Website, dass das Bike so wie ich es bestellt habe ab Lager verfügbar ist. Also ich hab ja kein Problem damit, dass das Rad etwas später kommt, das kann ja mal vorkommen. Aber sowas? Mal gucken was Canyon am Montag oder Dienstag auf meine Email antwortet.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Juni 2013)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> So langsam fühle ich mich ein bisschen verarscht von Canyon. Mein Gapstar sollte in der KW 25 kommen. Am 13.06. wurde mir gesagt, dass der Termin voraussichtlich eingehalten wird. Am 19.06. hieß es dann plötzlich, dass das Bike nicht vor KW 27 fertig ist. Und heute sehe ich auf der Canyon Website, dass das Bike so wie ich es bestellt habe ab Lager verfügbar ist. Also ich hab ja kein Problem damit, dass das Rad etwas später kommt, das kann ja mal vorkommen. Aber sowas? Mal gucken was Canyon am Montag oder Dienstag auf meine Email antwortet.



Ab Lager verfügbar und verschickt sind leider ,in diesen Größenordnungen in den Canyon mittlerweile Bikes verschickt doch, 2 Paar Schuhe.
Is wirklich ätzend auf sein Bike zu warten...ich kann dich verstehen.
Habs auch schon mehrfach hinter mir und schön wars nie.

Kopp hoch es kommt bestimmt...früher oder später


----------



## DennisS (23. Juni 2013)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> So langsam fühle ich mich ein bisschen verarscht von Canyon. Mein Gapstar sollte in der KW 25 kommen. Am 13.06. wurde mir gesagt, dass der Termin voraussichtlich eingehalten wird. Am 19.06. hieß es dann plötzlich, dass das Bike nicht vor KW 27 fertig ist. Und heute sehe ich auf der Canyon Website, dass das Bike so wie ich es bestellt habe ab Lager verfügbar ist. Also ich hab ja kein Problem damit, dass das Rad etwas später kommt, das kann ja mal vorkommen. Aber sowas? Mal gucken was Canyon am Montag oder Dienstag auf meine Email antwortet.



Is leider so, sind 2 paar Stiefel... heißt glaub ich nur dass die Teile da sind...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (23. Juni 2013)

Solange das Bike vor den Ferien (in Hessen) kommt werde ich denen noch mal verzeihen 
wäre äußerst ärgerlich wenn der Urlaub ausfallen würde weils nicht rechtzeitig ankommt oder was dran kaputt ist!


----------



## Lukas_98 (23. Juni 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> Is leider so, sind 2 paar Stiefel... heiÃt glaub ich nur dass die Teile da sind...



Nein bei Canyon heiÃt es das hier: âEin Bike mit der Lieferzeitangabe âab Lagerâ wird innerhalb von 2-5 Tagen an unseren Logistikdienstleister Ã¼bergeben. WÃ¤hrend des Transports kann die Versandzeit Ã¼ber den Trackingservice des Dienstleisters verfolgt werden."

Naja einfach mal abwarten, was Canyon mir morgen auf meine Mail antwortet. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja auch schon die Email mit dem Link fÃ¼rs Buchen vom Abholtermin 

  @Mr_Ned_Lebowski Ja das stimmt. Aber bei mir in NRW sind's ja noch ein paar Wochen bis zu den Ferien. Wohin gehts denn in den Urlaub?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (23. Juni 2013)

3 Wochen Innsbruck und dann noch 1 oder 2 Wochen richtung Zugspitze  ich wollte fürs Gebirge halt gerne was fetteres haben als mein Granite Chief ^^
Edit: nach Ehrwald um genau zu sein


----------



## DennisS (23. Juni 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> 3 Wochen Innsbruck und dann noch 1 oder 2 Wochen richtung Zugspitze  ich wollte fürs Gebirge halt gerne was fetteres haben als mein Granite Chief ^^
> Edit: nach Ehrwald um genau zu sein


Just depends on your skill 
Manchmal bin ich am überlegen ob nicht 120mm besser wären für sehr schwere langsam zu fahrende sachen, aber man wird sehen 
S Schärtle könntet ihr fahren bei der Zugspitze 

Ich würd gern mal de Garklerin versuchen aber das wird wohl nix^^


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (23. Juni 2013)

Jaaa das mit dem Skill ist so ne sache  der ist leider noch nicht so ausgeprägt wie ich das gerne hätte. Und leider hab ich im ranzigen Mittelgebirge wenig möglichkeiten den wirklich zu verbessern. Dumm ist auch, dass die Revelation RL an meinem Chief immer ziemlich wegsackt. Das ist ziemlich dumm wenn man gerade erst mit HR versetzen angefangen hat, macht enorm unsicher. 
Naja ich denke der Urlaub gibt mir wieder einen enormen Schub nach forn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (23. Juni 2013)

Apropos, was ist das Schärtle?


----------



## DennisS (23. Juni 2013)

Kenn ich ich kanns auch nicht 
Das Schärtle ist eine sehr technische und ausgesetzte Abfahrt von der Zugspitze, steil, serpentinen und naja ich kanns nicht


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (23. Juni 2013)

Und dann willst du lieber mit nem 120er fully technische sachen fahren? Mir wäre da die Front viiiiel zu tief...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (23. Juni 2013)

verstehe ich das richtig, dass der Versand vom Torque Ã¼ber 70 â¬ kosten soll?


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Juni 2013)

wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## Thiel (23. Juni 2013)

http://www.canyon.com/versandbedingungen.html

Aber keine Ahnung wieso das da steht.. normal sind eigentlich 16,90 für den Karton und für den Versand 19,60


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas_98 (23. Juni 2013)

Da stimmt wohl irgendwas nicht. Wenn du aber ein Bike in den Warenkorb tust dann werden dir die Versandkosten angezeigt. Das sind mit Bikeguard 36,50â¬


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Juni 2013)

Krass! 
wird aber wirklich ein Fehler sein. Auf meiner Bestätigung steht auch nix davon.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (23. Juni 2013)

Puuuuh hab mich schon erschreckt ^^


----------



## Ollik (24. Juni 2013)

Hi

Ich habe mal eine Frage  Also als ich mir das Gapstar gekauft habe fuhr ich ausschließlich touren und hatte gelegentliche Bikepark besuche auf meiner liste nun kam es aber durch Freundschaften usw dazu das ich sehr oft im park lande  meint ihr das Gapstar würde ein fast wöchentlicher Bikepark besuch aushalten ?


----------



## Thiel (24. Juni 2013)

Der einzige Schwachpunkt sind die Laufräder und eventuell die Bremsen. 
Wenn die Laufräder anfangen zu eiern solltest du sie sofort zentrieren UND  die Speichen auf gleichmäßige Spannung überprüfen lassen.
Hauptursache von kurzer Lebensdauer sind stark unterschiedliche Speichenspannungen.
Die typischen längen deutscher Bikeparkstrecken werden die Elixir wegstecken, wenn du nicht grad 120kg wiegst und nicht gescheit bremsen kannst.


----------



## Ollik (24. Juni 2013)

Ja also die Laufräder müssen eh früher oder später weichen und die Bremsen auch  aber der Rahmen und alles kann der das mittmachen ?


----------



## Thiel (24. Juni 2013)

Ja, du limitierst und nicht der Rahmen und der Rest.


----------



## Ollik (24. Juni 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ja, du limitierst und nicht der Rahmen und der Rest.



Das habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden


----------



## DennisS (24. Juni 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ja, du limitierst und nicht der Rahmen und der Rest.


Leider immer so ^^


----------



## Stetox (25. Juni 2013)

Mein Gapsar ist jetzt bei der Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (26. Juni 2013)

Moin 

Heute wollte ich meine XT bremsen an das Gapstar machen und musste natürlich dazu die Elexir 5 weg machen bei der hinteren bremse ist ja die Bremsleitung unter dem Rockerarm verlegt und da ich das nicht durchbrachte wollte ich den Rockerarm kurz aufschrauben und die Leitung durchziehen . dabei ist mir blöderweise das lager wo der hinterbau anschließt auseinander gefallen  und jetzt geht es nicht mehr zusammen  hat da jemand einen plan wie man das wieder hin bekommt


----------



## Lukas_98 (26. Juni 2013)

Hier sind zwar nur die Bikes bis 2012 aber vielleicht hilfts ja trotzdem


----------



## Ollik (26. Juni 2013)

Danke ich denke das wird mir eine große Hilfe sein


----------



## un1e4shed (26. Juni 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Heute wollte ich meine XT bremsen an das Gapstar machen und musste natürlich dazu die Elexir 5 weg machen bei der hinteren bremse ist ja die Bremsleitung unter dem Rockerarm verlegt und da ich das nicht durchbrachte wollte ich den Rockerarm kurz aufschrauben und die Leitung durchziehen . dabei ist mir blöderweise das lager wo der hinterbau anschließt auseinander gefallen  und jetzt geht es nicht mehr zusammen  hat da jemand einen plan wie man das wieder hin bekommt



Haha Klasse 

Wie wärs einfach mit Bremsleitung am Hebel abschrauben und dann durchziehen?


----------



## Ollik (26. Juni 2013)

ich hatte keine lust sie danach wieder zu entlüften


----------



## Stetox (26. Juni 2013)

Nach nur einem Tag Lieferzeit kam mein Gapstar. Danke an DHL!
Ich bin total davon begeistert. Nachdem ich in den letzten Jahren sehr viele Fahrräder(Felt, Specialized, Ghost, Kona, Mondraker) probiert habe, bin ich endlich auf das für meine Ansprüche perfekte Bike gestoßen. Ich saß drauf, bin kurz gefahren und war sofort verliebt!  Meine Sorgen bezüglich der Rahmengröße war total umsonst. Ich bin 1,82 mit Schrittlänge ca 86 und hab mich wider Canyon Vorschlag für ein L-Rahmen entschieden und das war richtig so. Zum Springen den Sattel ganz runter und ich hab sehr viel Platz nach unten. Hier macht sich schnell die Notwendigkeit einer verstellbaren Sattelstütze bemerkbar. 
Nach 10 km Einbremszeit kann ich mit normaler Handkraft(und natürlich Gewichtsverlagerung) problemlos einen Stoppie machen.
Zum Fahrwerk wurde hier schon alles gesagt, da muss ich nicht noch meinen Senf dazu geben.
Als Pedalen hab ich die DMR Vault bei BMO für 85,- bestellt. Lenker/Vorbau hatte ich noch im passenden rot rumliegen und gleich ausgetauscht.


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Juni 2013)

Glückwunsch! 
Machte heute auch früher Feierabend, aber meins hing dann doch lieber noch im Bermudadreieck fest 
Morgen werde ich dann auch endlich in den Genuß kommen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Machte heute auch früher Feierabend, aber meins hing dann doch lieber noch im Bermudadreieck fest
> Morgen werde ich dann auch endlich in den Genuß kommen



Gefällt mir


----------



## Lukas_98 (26. Juni 2013)

Ich muss noch warten  hab heute aber eine Email von Canyon bekommen, dass mein Auftrag zur zeit zur Abholung zusammengestellt wird. Weiß jemand vielleicht wie lange das dann noch ungefähr dauert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Juni 2013)

@schbiker
und mir erst 
morgen erst umbauen, dann hoffentlich die Tage ne Probefahrt


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> @_schbiker_
> und mir erst
> morgen erst umbauen, dann hoffentlich die Tage ne Probefahrt



Meld dich wenns feddich is. Hab nächste Woche Urlaub und bin für alles zu haben un für nix zu gebrauchen


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Juni 2013)

oh ja das werd ich 

wenn du Bock hast, machen wa nächste Woche mal moins ne kleine Runde. Hab da Mittagschicht.


----------



## Stetox (26. Juni 2013)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Ich muss noch warten  hab heute aber eine Email von Canyon bekommen, dass mein Auftrag zur zeit zur Abholung zusammengestellt wird. Weiß jemand vielleicht wie lange das dann noch ungefähr dauert?


Meins wurde am Freitag/montag zusammengebaut und am Dienstag Nachmittag losgeschickt.


----------



## Lukas_98 (27. Juni 2013)

So hole mein Gapstar am Dienstag um 15:15 ab. Freu mich schon richtig


----------



## un1e4shed (29. Juni 2013)

Mit wievielen Spacern (bzw. in MM) unterm Vorbau fahrt ihr eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marolicious (29. Juni 2013)

Is it normal that the CCDB does sound like it is taking air in and out or should it be completely silent?

Thanks for answer


----------



## Niklas0 (29. Juni 2013)

My CCDB ist completely silent i think, sometimes, but very quietly, it sounds like it is taking air. Sorry for my 8th class English, hope you can understand something.


----------



## Marolicious (30. Juni 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> My CCDB ist completely silent i think, sometimes, but very quietly, it sounds like it is taking air. Sorry for my 8th class English, hope you can understand something.



Well your english is good  Because my CDDB does this sound it did it right from the beginning and since I have no experience with shocks like this I do not know whether it is OK or it is damaged or what. But mine is not silent I can hear it with every harder compression of shock.


----------



## Poman (30. Juni 2013)

Web-diagnosis can be wrong, but some kind of "slurping" is normal. My CCDB does that too, same with the RP2 on my all mountain bike.
If it doesn't affect the way the damper is working, I wouldn't do anything.


----------



## kube (30. Juni 2013)

Da es hier ja ein FRX Thread ist denke ich mal gehört das auch hier rein.....
Habe eben mal versucht meine neuen Reifen auf die Sun Ringle Felgen zu ziehen bzw die alten Reifen abzuziehen, so grosse Probleme habe ich noch nie gehabt den Reifen abzuziehen, mir sind dabei 2 Reifenheber abgebrochen und als ich den alten Reifen runter hatte habe ich den neuen (Schwalbe Hans Dampf) nicht mehr drauf bekommen, die eine Reifenflanke rutscht immer in die mitte der Felge und wenn ich die andere Seite aufziehen will ist immer soviel Spannung auf dem Reifen das ich das letzte Stück nicht mehr über die Felge gezogen bekomme. Habt ihr da einen Tip weil auf Tour den Reifen nur mit Mühe abzubekommen und wieder aufziehen ist ja nicht das gelbe...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (30. Juni 2013)

Felge niedriger schleifen LOL


----------



## Thiel (30. Juni 2013)

Mehr üben und stabilere Reifenheber kaufen. 
Etwas Spüli kann auch manchmal Wunder vollbringen!




"Wenn die Durchmesser von Felge und Reifen nicht optimal aufeinander abgestimmt sind, treten häufig Montageprobleme auf.

Felgen dürfen eine Toleranz im Durchmesser von ± 0,5 mm aufweisen.(D1) Außerdem darf auch die Höhe der Felgenflanke eine Toleranz von ± 0,5 mm haben.(G) Das addiert sich zu einer Gesamttoleranz von ± 1,5 mm im Aussendurchmesser (D2), bzw. von ± 4,7 mm im Aussenumfang.(U) Das entspricht einer maximal möglichen Differenz von 9,4 mm zwischen größter und kleinster Felge.

Der Reifen muß auf beide Extremfälle passen. Weil auch auf der kleinsten zulässigen Felge noch ein sicherer Sitz gewährleistet sein muß, kann es bei der größten zulässigen Felge unter Umständen schwer werden, den Reifen richtig zu zentrieren.

SCHWALBE-Reifen werden mit einer Umfangstoleranz von ± 1 mm gefertigt."

Quelle: Schwalbe Homepage


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=480052

Es gibt diverse Themen zu dem Thema.


----------



## kube (30. Juni 2013)

Habe das deswegen hier rein geschrieben weil hier ja bestimmt etliche Leute sind die auch die Sun Ringle Felgen haben und vielleicht ein paar Tips haben, weil normal ist das echt nicht


----------



## Thiel (30. Juni 2013)

Es gibt keine Tipps speziell zu den Sun Ringle Felgen.

Das kann dir mit jeder Felge / Reifen passieren. Du hast halt Pech.


----------



## kube (30. Juni 2013)

ich möchte keine speziellen Tips zu den Sun Ringle haben ich möchte nur wissen ob hier jemand die selben Probleme hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (30. Juni 2013)

bei mir gingen sie auch nur sehr schwer drauf und zb muddy mary laufen bei mir nicht rund kann machen was ich will....


----------



## kube (30. Juni 2013)

und wie hast du den Reifen drauf bekommen? Brechstange? ;-)


----------



## Ollik (30. Juni 2013)

Nicht ganz soo hart hab ein Schraubenzieher genommen und dann gib ihm


----------



## rmfausi (30. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mit Maxxis Faltreifen auf den Charger Comp keine Probleme mit dem Aufziehen. Die Fat Alberts gingen auch gut drauf, damit hatte ich eher andere Probleme und waren auch gleich nach zwei Ausfahrten wieder runter. Mir ist nur aufgefallen das die Felge ansich recht weich und dellenanfällig ist. 

HTH, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## kube (30. Juni 2013)

Habe die Reifen jetzt druff, allerdings mit zig Reifenhebern, blutigen Fingern und ne menge Spüli.....denke schon mit grauen an meinen nächsten Platten in der Pampa und zig Km von zu hause weg.....werde mir jetzt mal hochwertige Reifenheber bestellen, kann mir da jemand gute empfehlen?


----------



## Jason13 (30. Juni 2013)

kube schrieb:


> Habe die Reifen jetzt druff, allerdings mit zig Reifenhebern, blutigen Fingern und ne menge Spüli.....denke schon mit grauen an meinen nächsten Platten in der Pampa und zig Km von zu hause weg.....werde mir jetzt mal hochwertige Reifenheber bestellen, kann mir da jemand gute empfehlen?



Ich hab die von Schwalbe, die machen einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck! 
Und der Reifen weitet sich jetzt auch etwas, also geht er bald besser drauf  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## fh10697 (30. Juni 2013)

Tachien leute,
werde demnächst auch ein Gapstar bestellen, nur weiss ich nicht welche Größe. Hat einer in der nähe von Ulm ein gapstar in M oder L?
Wäre nett wenn ihr antwortet, wenn ihr zumindest in Baden Württemberg wohnt könntet ihr bitte schreiben wo ihr wohnt dann überlege ich mir ob ich dort hin fahre wenn ich darf 

Vielen Dank schonmal

mfg Fabian


----------



## Ollik (30. Juni 2013)

soviel ich weis ist das gapstar in M auverkauft


----------



## fh10697 (30. Juni 2013)

Ja, ich brauche vermutlich eh das in L.
Weil mein 18 zoll fully das ich gerade fahre, ist viel zu klein...
Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (30. Juni 2013)

Verbaut Canyon eigentlich alte Bestaende an Lyriks?

Ich hab eine Lyrik aus einem diese Woche gelieferten Gapstar. Die Zahl hinter dem "T" der Gabelnummer ist eine 2. Beim Spezl seiner 2 Monate alten Lyrik von BikeComponents ist es eine 3. Meines Wissens nach gibt diese Nummer entweder Baujahr oder Modelljahr an. Also 2012 vs 2013


----------



## Thiel (30. Juni 2013)

Das Baujahr bedeutet ja nicht unbedingt, das es das selbe Modeljahr ist


----------



## rmfausi (1. Juli 2013)

Eine Frage an die die ihr 2013er Torque schon eingeschickt haben. Ich habe heute die Eingangsbestätigung von Canyon bekommen, DHL hat letzten Montag abgeliefert. Wie lange dauert es so über den Daumen gepeilt bis mein Rad dran ist? Klar, aktuell ist Saison, das ist mir schon  bewusst. Ich wollte nur trotzdem mal fragen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Killabeez (1. Juli 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Maxxis Faltreifen auf den Charger Comp keine Probleme mit dem Aufziehen. Die Fat Alberts gingen auch gut drauf, damit hatte ich eher andere Probleme und waren auch gleich nach zwei Ausfahrten wieder runter. Mir ist nur aufgefallen das die Felge ansich recht weich und dellenanfällig ist.
> 
> HTH, Gruß rmfausi.


 

Dass die Felgen recht weich und anfällig für Dellen sind, ist mir leider auch schon aufgefallen. Habe nicht gedacht dass die Dinger wirklich so anfällig sind 

Gruß


----------



## Niklas0 (1. Juli 2013)

@rmfausi

Also ich konnte meins nach ca. 1 er Woche mit frischen CCDBA wieder abholen. Allerdings hatten sie den im Außenlager und sie haben nix eingeschickt Weil das Bike erst 1 ne Woche alt war.


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juli 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> bei mir gingen sie auch nur sehr schwer drauf und zb muddy mary laufen bei mir nicht rund kann machen was ich will....


Bei manchen Felgen ist es mit manchen Reifen nötig, die Reifen mal kurz sehr stark (3,5-4,5 Bar -- Prüfe aber zuvor ob die Felge den Druck aushält!) aufzupumpen, damit der Reifen ganz auf die Felgenschulter ploppt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (1. Juli 2013)

schon alles versucht geht einfach nicht ...


----------



## DennisS (2. Juli 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> schon alles versucht geht einfach nicht ...



Montagsmodelle erwischt ?


----------



## kube (2. Juli 2013)

Habe definitiv die falschen Reifenheber, habe mir jetzt mal anständige bestellt mit Metallkern und Kunstoffmantel.


----------



## Ollik (2. Juli 2013)

Glaub ich weniger weil auf andern felgen laufen sie ohne problem ...


----------



## Lukas_98 (2. Juli 2013)

Hab heute mein Gapstar abgeholt und was soll ich sagen... einfach nur geil! 
Hab heute noch kein vernünftiges Foto gemacht, wird aber bestimmt noch nachgeholt.


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. Juli 2013)

Dann mal  

dafür wurde meins abgelichtet 






Edit:
Hat eigentlich jemand mit ca. 74kg das perfekte Dämpfersetup gefunden?


----------



## Niklas0 (3. Juli 2013)

Für mich sind es (ihr werdet mich alle verfluchen) immernoch die 100 psi in der Lyrik und 150 im Dämpfer und dann die Grundeinstellung +|- 4-5 Klicks ich finde da muss halt jeder das finden was er mag! Ich fahr alles halt lieber ein wenig härter weil ich auch dirt Jumps wenn ich mein Hard Tail mal nicht dabei hab auch springen will.. 

LG Niklas0


----------



## mad1993max (3. Juli 2013)

Hi fährt wer das mirfe ritzel am torque?


----------



## Ollik (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo an alle 

Könnte einer von den Torque Besitzern mir den gefallen machen das lager das den Rockerarm und die Sattelstrebe verbindet aufmachen und ein Bild posten wie es zusammen gehört ? Weil mir ist blöderweie alles auf den Boden gefallen und jetzt geht es nicht mehr  

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## duesi_I (3. Juli 2013)

Guck mal hier rein, mit der Zeichnung vom 2012er sollte es gehen

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_categories_id=48&supportcenter_articles_id=273&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (4. Juli 2013)

hab ich auch schon nur funktionirt es so nicht ....


----------



## Lukas_98 (4. Juli 2013)

So, hab eben mal ein Foto gemacht, aber nur kurz bei mir zuhause. Demnächst kommt dann vielleicht noch eins in Action 

Bild
(musste das jetzt so verlinken hat anders irgendwie nicht geklappt vielleicht kann mir das ja mal wer erklären  )

Wie ist es eigentlich wenn ich den Dämpfer ausbauen will, um ihn zu drehen, brauche ich da Schraubensicherung und wenn ja was für eine?


----------



## Ollik (4. Juli 2013)

Könnte einer von den Torque Besitzern mir den gefallen machen das lager das den Rockerarm und die Sattelstrebe verbindet aufmachen und ein Bild posten wie es zusammen gehört ? Weil mir ist blöderweise alles auf den Boden gefallen und jetzt geht es nicht mehr zusammen 

Bitte es ist wirklich sehr dringen


----------



## mad1993max (5. Juli 2013)

Welches Lager ? Umlenkung und sattelstrebe? Da is keine Verbindung


----------



## Ollik (6. Juli 2013)

sattelstrebe . Die strebe die den rockerarm anlenkt und das lager / befestigung den rockerarm und die strebe verbindet


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (6. Juli 2013)

Ist der CCDBA bei euch auch so trocken?


----------



## Ollik (6. Juli 2013)

ja . soll er nass sein ?!


----------



## ASQ (7. Juli 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Könnte einer von den Torque Besitzern mir den gefallen machen das lager das den Rockerarm und die Sattelstrebe verbindet aufmachen und ein Bild posten wie es zusammen gehört ? Weil mir ist blöderweise alles auf den Boden gefallen und jetzt geht es nicht mehr zusammen
> 
> Bitte es ist wirklich sehr dringen



Siehe https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/torque_11.pdf


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (7. Juli 2013)

Servus, ich habe beidem DBA in meinem Gapstar das gefühl, dass ich die  LSC beliebig weit nach links drehen kann ?!? In der Manual steht, dass  man da aber extrem aufpassen soll, dass man die nicht zu weit rausdreht.
Könnt ihr mir jetzt sagen was ich da am besten mache ohne den Dämpfer zu zerstören?
(ich bin bisher immer nur Monarch gefahren, deswegen hab ich davon überhaupt keine Ahnung)
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (7. Juli 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Siehe https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/torque_11.pdf



Kann mir da einer sagen was nummer 22 sein soll


----------



## User60311 (7. Juli 2013)

Heli-Coil is ein Gewinde-Einsatz.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (7. Juli 2013)

Hab auch noch ne Frage zu dem X9 Schaltwerk: woran kann es liegen, dass sich der Schaltkäfig soweit nach hinten umlegt, sodass das obere Schaltröllche von der Höhe her unter dem unteren liegt und somit die Kette über die vom oberen Schaltröllchen geführte Kette schleift? Das tritt auf wenn ich vorne aufs große und hinten auf eins der 2 kleinsten Ritzel schalte.
(ich hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich)


----------



## Ollik (7. Juli 2013)

war bei mir genau das gleiche habe die kette einfach gekürtzt


----------



## User60311 (7. Juli 2013)

du kannst versuchen, das Schaltwerk weiter nach hinten zu drehen, mehr vor-zu-spannen. Wenn du von hinten drauf schaust, siehst du eine Schraube, ich sach ma links oben am Schalwerk. Die weiter reindrehen, und das Schaltwerk dreht sich weiter aueinander/nach hinten. 
Schaus dir an, weiß nich wie ich es besser beschreiben soll.

Zusätzlich hab ich bei mir den Steg, der zwischen den Schaltwerksrollen sitzt und die Kette im Käfig halten soll, gekürzt und weiter reingebogen. Das gibt bissle mehr Platz.

Am einfachsten wirds aber sein, wenn du genug Platz hast (größte Ritzel), die Kette zu kürzen


----------



## Niklas0 (7. Juli 2013)

@mr_Ned_ ... Du musst mit dem Schraubenzieher die " Schraube" vom lsr wieder ins Gewinde drücken. Also mit dem Schraubenzieher einen leichten Druck auswirken und die Schraube wieder rein drehen.. Bei mir war der 1. Dämpfer auch so "kaputt" ging wieder zu canyon und es gab einen neuen der 2. hatte wieder das selbe Problem und da hab ich die Eigeninitiative ergriffen   naja bei mir hat's so jedenfalls geklappt hoffe bei dir auch 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (7. Juli 2013)

Ok danke, hab jetzt die Kette gekürzt, jetzt funzt's.

@ Niklas0 danke für den Tipp, ich werds mal ausprobieren


----------



## mad1993max (7. Juli 2013)

@Ollikeig sind das rechts und links je eine Schraube mit nut sonst nichts das Lager hast eh noch drinnen oder? Ich musste mich da bald bisl spielen bis das mit dem Kugelkopf gepasst hat und man den arm drauf schrieben konnte ist geduldssache


----------



## Ollik (7. Juli 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> @Ollikeig sind das rechts und links je eine Schraube mit nut sonst nichts das Lager hast eh noch drinnen oder? Ich musste mich da bald bisl spielen bis das mit dem Kugelkopf gepasst hat und man den arm drauf schrieben konnte ist geduldssache



Weist du zufällig noch ob man bei dir die Kugel auch hin und her schieben konnte also ein kleines stück rein und raus ?


----------



## mad1993max (7. Juli 2013)

Pfuh kann sein ja ich glaub schon man konnte sie aber nicht raus nehmen und es war arsch das wieder einzufädeln bin auch anfangs verzweifelt und hab das schlimmste vermutet aber es geht und die beilagscheibe dazwischen is auch f arsch die US dauernd raus gefallen 
Ich hab das dann so gemacht scraube re und li rein und beilagscheibe drauf dann rockerarm behutsam raufgepresst


----------



## Ollik (7. Juli 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> Pfuh kann sein ja ich glaub schon man konnte sie aber nicht raus nehmen und es war arsch das wieder einzufädeln bin auch anfangs verzweifelt und hab das schlimmste vermutet aber es geht und die beilagscheibe dazwischen is auch f arsch die US dauernd raus gefallen
> Ich hab das dann so gemacht scraube re und li rein und beilagscheibe drauf dann rockerarm behutsam raufgepresst



Bei mir ist aber immer ein grosser spalt zwischen rockerarm und sattelstrebe als ob das lager zu weit drausen stehn würde


----------



## mad1993max (7. Juli 2013)

In der sattelstrebe ist ja eine Vertiefung deswegen gehts ja so streng rein oder meinst du was anderes Foto wäre hilfreich


----------



## Ollik (7. Juli 2013)

ja in die vertiefung muss ja die keilförmige unterlegscheibe und dann muss da ja der rockerarm drauf und dan drückt quasie die kugel auf dieses keilförmige ding und erzeugt eine 4-5 millimeter dicken spalt


----------



## mad1993max (7. Juli 2013)

Check i net die Kugel id zu weit drsußen oder drinnen ? Ziehs mal an und svhau ob was wackelt


----------



## Ollik (7. Juli 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> Check i net die Kugel id zu weit drsußen oder drinnen ? Ziehs mal an und svhau ob was wackelt



Mittlerweile weis ich woran es lag . Es hat die Lager nach ausen gedrückt leider sind sie jetz futsch und ich muss mir am Montag ein paar neue bestellen


----------



## mad1993max (7. Juli 2013)

Zach  viel glück noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (8. Juli 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> @_mr__Ned_ ... Du musst mit dem Schraubenzieher die " Schraube" vom lsr wieder ins Gewinde drücken. Also mit dem Schraubenzieher einen leichten Druck auswirken und die Schraube wieder rein drehen.. Bei mir war der 1. Dämpfer auch so "kaputt" ging wieder zu canyon und es gab einen neuen der 2. hatte wieder das selbe Problem und da hab ich die Eigeninitiative ergriffen   naja bei mir hat's so jedenfalls geklappt hoffe bei dir auch
> 
> Lg


So hab ichs jetzt gemacht und es hat funktioniert  ...besten Dank!
Allerdings lässt sich die schraube jetzt nur seeehr schwer drehen, naja immerhin geht es


----------



## Niklas0 (8. Juli 2013)

Kein Ding  naja einmal eingestellt bleibt es ja eh immer so ist bei mir leider auch so aber da seh ich kein Problem drin


----------



## mad1993max (8. Juli 2013)

Braucht wer von euch eine neue Lyrik aus einem gapstar? Bzw was meint ihr kann ich im bikemarkt dafür verlangen?


----------



## Thiel (8. Juli 2013)

Du kannst sie für 500 reinstellen und die sollte auch nach einiger Zeit dafür weg gehen.


----------



## Niklas0 (10. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. Juli 2013)

Da mein Schaft etwas kurz geraten ist, bin ich auf der Suche nach nem Vorbau mit ner möglichst geringen Klemmhöhe. Kennt zufällig jemand welche?


----------



## rmfausi (10. Juli 2013)

Syntace hat soweit ich weiß einen im Programm. 

Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## kube (10. Juli 2013)

Der Spank Spoon Vorbau der am FRX dran ist hat eine Höhe von 35mm
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Vorbau/Vorbau/Spank-Spoon-Vorbau-31-8mm-2012.html


----------



## mad1993max (10. Juli 2013)

Hi ich will mir eine xx1 kurbel kaufen, bin aber noch bischen unschlüssig welches maße ich brauche:

Das tretlager ist ja 73mm breit, also gxp innenlager ohne spaser verbauen,
Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht welche länge der schaft von der kurbel haben soll? Es gibt 156 oder 168?
wenns geht möchte ich es niocht so wie der verbauten chester mit 7 spasern haben, sondern eher passend 

lg max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (10. Juli 2013)

Lies mal nach was der q faktor bedeutet.


----------



## mad1993max (10. Juli 2013)

Das heißt beides geht ?

Die verbaute chester hat 168 es sollten aber auch 158 funktionieren, wenn ich ja xx1 mit einem kettenblatt fahr also rechts keine spaser benötige?


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. Juli 2013)

Danke Mädels!


----------



## Niklas0 (10. Juli 2013)

So nochmal was zur Auffrischung des Threads! http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29695 Hier nochmal was von mir!!!

Ja das Video war schonmal online, hab nur eine Stelle die ich unschön fand geändert.. 

Bike: Canyon Torque EX Gapstar und ein Mongoose Fireball Hard Tail für den großen Double der mit dem Fully wohl kaum möglich gewesen wäre.. War auch so schon knapp!!! (Siehe Vid.)

Kritik erwünscht!!

VIEL SPAß!

Lg


----------



## ale2812 (12. Juli 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Da mein Schaft etwas kurz geraten ist, bin ich auf der Suche nach nem Vorbau mit ner möglichst geringen Klemmhöhe. Kennt zufällig jemand welche?



Ragley Stubbing (3 cm hoch)


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Juli 2013)

ich danke dir! 
der wird es dann wohl werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (12. Juli 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> So nochmal was zur Auffrischung des Threads! http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29695 Hier nochmal was von mir!!!
> 
> Ja das Video war schonmal online, hab nur eine Stelle die ich unschön fand geändert..
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Video und erstklassig gefahren


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (12. Juli 2013)

Kann mir vllt jemand eine Anleitung geben wie man den CCDBA aufschraubt und neues Schmieröl rein tut? Ich habe dazu irgendwie nichts gefunden.
THX


----------



## Thiel (12. Juli 2013)

http://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/suspension/dbair/dbair_air_volume_adjust.pdf


----------



## Niklas0 (12. Juli 2013)

@simdiem Danke!!


----------



## Stetox (12. Juli 2013)

Cooles Video Niklas
Hier mein Gapstar. Größe L mit kurzem Vorbau






Vorbau: Sixpack Manace
Lenker: Funn Fatboy
Griffe: Rerverse ..
Pedale: DMR Vault
Laufräder: Spank Subrosa auf Hope 
Vorderbremse: alte Avid Code, weil mir der Bremshebel der Elixir abgerissen ist
Kettenblattschrauben: irgendwas von ebay


----------



## Stetox (12. Juli 2013)

Sorry, hier stand Müll


----------



## _sebastian (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab mich für den Umstieg vom Strive auf's Torque entschieden 
Jetzt wieder die altbekannte Leier, welche Größe (Sorry). Bin 182/85. War jetzt Probesitzen. Im Gegensatz zum Strive 2012 in M fällt der hier bereits erwähnte Zirkusaffe-auf-Clownsfahhrad-Effekt auf dem Torque 2013 in M weg. Allerdings fühl ich mich auf L auch sehr gut. Was mich da jedoch stört, ist dass meine Kronjuwelelen komplett aufliegen, wenn ich über dem Rad stehe. Das merkt man natürlich nicht beim Fahren, weil man da die Füße meistens auf dem Pedal stehen hat. Aber an sich gibt es mir dass das Gefühl, das Rad sei zu groß und unhandlich. 
Daher meine Frage: Viele hier haben bei meiner Größe ein L. Stört euch dieser Effekt nicht. Oder noch nie aufgefallen? Oder war euch M einfach viel zu klein?


----------



## Zhen (13. Juli 2013)

Moin _sebastian, auch ich bin am überlegen, ob ich vom Strive aufs Torque umsteige und hatte jetzt Gelegenheit das Torque in m ausgiebig in Uphill und Downhill zu testen. Mein Fazit, es passt bei meinen 186 und 85SL quasi perfekt. Knapp 2000hm hoch gingen gut und abwärts ist es total verspielt, lässt sicher super hoppen etc. Sollte es ein Torque werden, nehm ich auf jeden Fall eins in m. Der kürzere Radstand macht sich auch in verblocktem Terrain positiv bemerkbar. Lediglich nen etwas längeren Vorbau würde ich wohl verbauen.


----------



## _sebastian (13. Juli 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Moin _sebastian, auch ich bin am überlegen, ob ich vom Strive aufs Torque umsteige und hatte jetzt Gelegenheit das Torque in m ausgiebig in Uphill und Downhill zu testen. Mein Fazit, es passt bei meinen 186 und 85SL quasi perfekt. Knapp 2000hm hoch gingen gut und abwärts ist es total verspielt, lässt sicher super hoppen etc. Sollte es ein Torque werden, nehm ich auf jeden Fall eins in m. Der kürzere Radstand macht sich auch in verblocktem Terrain positiv bemerkbar. Lediglich nen etwas längeren Vorbau würde ich wohl verbauen.




Danke!


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (13. Juli 2013)

Danke Thiel, aber das ist nicht was ich meine. Ich möchte meinen CCDBA aufmachen um neues Schmieröl in den Dämpfer zu tun weil der nämlich ultra rau arbeitet...

Und ich hab noch ne Frage: weiß jemand welche Gummimischung der HighRoller hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (13. Juli 2013)

Es ist der selbe vorgang. Du siehst ja dann auf innere luftkammer und den durchgang nach innen.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (13. Juli 2013)

Und in diesen Durchgang läuft dann das Öl oder wie? Und weißt du welches Öl man da braucht? In die Lyrik kann man ja glaube ich Motoröl tun, passt das auch hier?!


----------



## Thiel (13. Juli 2013)

Schau dir mal das Schnittbild an hier:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Cane-Creek-Double-Barrel-Air-Tested-2013.html

Ich weiß nicht ob man die Inner Aircan genau so leicht entfernen bzw hochschieben kann wie die große, die von außen sichtbar ist. 
Dann wäre es noch einfacher und offensichtlicher 

Hier siehst du Bilder von dem Kanal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=619723&highlight=creek


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Juli 2013)

Wer von euch hat denn schon die Huber Bushings im CCDB verbaut und kann mir sagen welche Augenbohrung diese haben? 

Die Anfrage wurde schon verschickt. Nun fragt er aber nach der Ausführung. 

1. 16mm mit Gelenklager
2. 16mm mit Stahlhülse und darin ein Norglide Gleitlager 14,7mm
3. 14,7mm mit Norglide (Air und recht neue Modelle)


----------



## Stetox (13. Juli 2013)

Das gleiche wollte ich auch gerade fragen


----------



## Thiel (13. Juli 2013)

Baut euren Dämpfer doch aus und messt nach ? Das ist dann ja eindeutig und dauert keine 10 min... 
Das Gleitlager ist doch schnell draußen wenn man zB über einen Knarrenkasten verfügt und eine Nuss zum ausdrücken genau passt.
Schraubstock oder eine Schraube mit Mutter und man kriegt das eigentlich immer irgendwie hin. 
Wenn man keine großartige Werkstattausrüstung hat, fährt man eben so einem Bekannten der eine hat.


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Juli 2013)

Würde ja nicht nachfragen wenn ich Zeit dafür hätte
Wenn es zufällig jemand wüsste, wäre halt perfekt!


----------



## Flow1 (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

habe seit Samstag letzte Woche auch mein neues Gapstar 
Leider habe ich mir jetzt schon nach nem Drop an einem Baum die Vorderbremse (den Hebel) kaputt gefahren -> wird höherwertig ausgetauscht.

Das Bike ist schon mal ne Waffe im Downhill, das Fahrwerkssetup wird aber noch angepasst, um auch bergauf besser unterwegs zu sein. 
Das Rad nutze ich für alles, d.h. zur Arbeit und durch die Stadt fahren, Touren, heimische Downhills, Bikeparks, etc. etc.

Frage: War bei jemandem von euch das Einstellwerkzeug für den CCDB dabei?

Danke & Gruß
Flo


----------



## Ollik (18. Juli 2013)

ja war dabei sonst hat es ja kein sinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (18. Juli 2013)

Ja, ist in der regel mit anleitung und spacern dabei.


----------



## Stetox (18. Juli 2013)

Flow1 schrieb:


> die Vorderbremse (den Hebel) kaputt gefahren -> wird höherwertig ausgetauscht.


ist mir auch passiert


----------



## Flow1 (19. Juli 2013)

Bei mir war er nicht dabei... Komisch


----------



## rmfausi (19. Juli 2013)

Bei mir war er dabei, habe ihn aber mittlerweile verlegt.  Ich habe auch nicht das Bedürfnis noch mal was dran zu drehen. Die vorgeschlagene Grundeinstellung von CC am Torque EX Rahmen passt für mich sehr gut. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jason13 (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
Das basis set up ist bei cane creek offline....Und jetzt brauch ich es  
Hat das zufällig jemand aufgeschrieben?  
Danke! Gruß sebastian 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## rmfausi (21. Juli 2013)

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (21. Juli 2013)

Danke!  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (23. Juli 2013)

Sers, kann mir jemand sagen ob ich den Cane Creek bedenkenlos ausbauen kann oder ob mir dann irgendwelche Lager in Einzelteilen entgegenfallen werden?
thx


----------



## Ollik (23. Juli 2013)

kannst bedenkenlos aufmachen und rausbauen


----------



## _sebastian (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
mal ne kurze Frage. Vielleicht hat da jemand schon Erfahrung. 
Hab mir das Trailflow vor 2 Wochen bestellt für 2799,-. Lieferung geplant für KW 32. Seit eben ist der Preis nochmal runter auf 2699,-. Muss ich jetzt 
a) nix machen und Canyon gibt mir den Rabatt so automatisch weiter
b) anrufen und nett fragen
c) stornieren und neu bestellen

Bitte stimmen Sie jetzt ab!
Vielen dank!


----------



## Thiel (23. Juli 2013)

Anrufen und nett fragen. Geschenk gibt es in der Regel selten was.


----------



## Lukas_98 (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
hab mal ne Frage: Ich hab bei meinem Torque manchmal beim einfedern/ausfedern oder auch beim treten ein klacken oder sowas ähnliches. Das Geräusch kommt glaube ich aus dem Bereich Unterrohr/Steuerrohr bzw. Dämpferbefestigung. Hatte das vielleicht schon mal einer von euch und wie habt ihr das Problem behoben? Denkt ihr es könnte etwas schlimmes sein, bin nämlich momentan im Bikeurlaub in Österreich.

Danke schon mal für Antworten!
Lukas_98


----------



## _sebastian (24. Juli 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Anrufen und nett fragen. Geschenk gibt es in der Regel selten was.



Die Variante hat super funktioniert!


----------



## Joerg-FFB (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin seit 2 Wochen am überlegen mir ein Torque ex Trailflow zu holen.
Nur mit der Grösse bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.
aufm Bikes&Beats sass ich auf einem Gapstar in Grösse M drauf.
Hat sich so nicht schlecht angefühlt.
Wenn ich jetzt aber auf der Canyon Seite den PPS mache, sagt er mir das ich einen S-Rahmen bei 172/79 brauche.
Jetzt bin ich mir halt echt unschlüssig.
Meine Sorge ist das bei M die RS Reverb nicht tief genug versenkt  werden kann, und ob nicht S vielleicht wirklich besser zu fahren wäre.
Andererseits wäre M eine Woche früher verfügbar, sprich vor dem Bike Urlaub 
Fallen die Torque Es eher gross oder eher klein aus?
Und gibts vielleicht jemand im Bereich FFB,STA,A oder München der ein S hätte, auf dem ich mal Probesitzen dürfte?

danke schonmal
gruss


----------



## un1e4shed (24. Juli 2013)

Joerg-FFB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin seit 2 Wochen am überlegen mir ein Torque ex Trailflow zu holen.
> Nur mit der Grösse bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.
> aufm Bikes&Beats sass ich auf einem Gapstar in Grösse M drauf.
> ...



Huhu fahre ein M, bin 173cm und hab ne Schrittlänge von 83cm. Meine Reverb steht exact 4cm raus. Die Überstandshöhe ist aber grenzwertig, also ich hab wirklich kaum Platz zum Oberrohr. Würde dir deswegen auch ein S empfehlen.....


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. Juli 2013)

Muss weg...leider...einfach zu schade zum Rumstehen...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...x-gapster-2013-weisz-enduro-freeride-grosze-m

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (25. Juli 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Muss weg...leider...einfach zu schade zum Rumstehen...
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...x-gapster-2013-weisz-enduro-freeride-grosze-m
> 
> Beste Grüße



Wieso das denn?! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. Juli 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Wieso das denn?!


 

Meine beruflichen Verpflichtungen haben sich so dynamisch entwickelt, dass das Bike nur rumsteht. Dafür ist es echt zu schade. Ich kann nicht absehen, wann ich das Torque artgerecht und regelmäßig bewegen kann...

Beste Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (26. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es auch schade dass das tolle Rad nicht bewegt wird. Es hat jedenfalls mächtig Spass gemacht mit Dir drauf zu warten.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## fh10697 (26. Juli 2013)

Hi leute, bin kurz vor dem bestellen von meinem gapstar und hab noch ne frage, die gabel vom gapstar ist schon eine luft gabel? 
Weil ab und zu findet man zur Lyrik auch stahlfedern 

Wäre nett wenn ihr antwortet 

MfG Fabian


----------



## Niklas0 (26. Juli 2013)

Ja ist eine Luftgabel


----------



## fh10697 (26. Juli 2013)

Okay, danke


----------



## un1e4shed (29. Juli 2013)

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich für eine Kettenlinie? 50mm? oder 51mm? Bzw. gibt Canyon eine für den Rahmen vor?


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mal ein wenig nach Ersatz für meinen Park lrs gesucht. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es Nen x12 Adapter auf 142 hierfür gibt? 

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/syncros-mtb--laufradsatz-fr-light/aid:449231


----------



## Master_KK (3. August 2013)

Frage zur Schaltung: Funktioniert bei euch die Kombi kleines Kettenblatt vorne, kleines Ritzel hinten? Mein Schaltwerk hat dann keine Spannung mehr und die Kette rutscht vom hinteren Schaltwerksröllchen. Bei der Kombi grossen Kettenblatt vorne und kleines Ritzel hinten schleift die Kette an Umwerfer und Aussenseite von der Kettenführung. Kurbel is die Chester mit dem X9-Schaltwerk.

Zumindest am Ständer, also nicht eingefedert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (3. August 2013)

Ja, funktioniert. Deine Kette ist wohl zu lang.
Das andere ist eine Einstellung.


----------



## Master_KK (3. August 2013)

Das war meine Vermutung und du hast sie bestätigt - Vielen Dank!


----------



## Jason13 (4. August 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ja, funktioniert. Deine Kette ist wohl zu lang.
> Das andere ist eine Einstellung.



Ist wohl immer so :/
Meine ist auch zu lang 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Master_KK (4. August 2013)

Hab zwei Glieder rausgenommen, is dann aber auch das maximal kürzbare.


----------



## bi_69 (6. August 2013)

@Master_KK: Wie ist die Totem im Vergleich zur Lyrik, lohnt sich der Umbau? Merkt man das Mehrgewicht sehr? Du kannst mir bestimmt auch die exakte Schaftlänge von der Lyrik im Gapstar sagen, oder? Danke für Deine Antwort...


----------



## Master_KK (6. August 2013)

bi_69 schrieb:


> @Master_KK: Wie ist die Totem im Vergleich zur Lyrik, lohnt sich der Umbau? Merkt man das Mehrgewicht sehr? Du kannst mir bestimmt auch die exakte Schaftlänge von der Lyrik im Gapstar sagen, oder? Danke für Deine Antwort...



Schaftlänge ist 19,5cm bei Rahmengrösse M. Den Rest hab ich dir in einem Bestseller-Roman in der Galerie beantwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bi_69 (6. August 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Schaftlänge ist 19,5cm bei Rahmengrösse M. Den Rest hab ich dir in einem Bestseller-Roman in der Galerie beantwortet


 

Besten Dank dem Star-Autor!


----------



## steambullshit (8. August 2013)

Hallo
ich fahre das gapstar in s.
Bergab is das teil eine macht, uphill bekomme ich jedoch ordentlich rückenschmerzen kann ich das problem mit einem anderen vorbau lösen? wenn ja welchen?


----------



## rmfausi (8. August 2013)

Hallo, machst du irgendwelche stabilisations Übungen in einem Fitnessstudio für deinen Rücken und die Beine? Ist der Sattel richtig eingestellt? Lenker zu breit und und und. Am Gapstar in S ist ein 45er Vorbau ab Werk montiert, mach mal ein Bild wie du draufsitzt. Man braucht schon etwas mehr Informationen wenn man eine Ferndiagnose machen soll/will. Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Master_KK (8. August 2013)

steambullshit schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich fahre das gapstar in s.
> Bergab is das teil eine macht, uphill bekomme ich jedoch ordentlich rückenschmerzen kann ich das problem mit einem anderen vorbau lösen? wenn ja welchen?



Du kannst auch einfach mal probieren den oberen Spacer unter den Vorbau zu bauen, muss man nix für kaufen.


----------



## kube (8. August 2013)

Hatte früher auch immer Rückenschmerzen gehabt, nachdem ich mit Rückentraining angefangen habe sind die Schmerzen Geschichte....


----------



## Flow1 (13. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit nem Monat glücklicher Gapstar Besitzer - und Fahrer.
Umgebaut habe ich bisher nur die VR Bremse (nach Beschädigung) auf die Elixir 9 Trail (4Kolben), andere Laufräder sind in Planung.
Edit: Und habe die Felgenaufkleber entfernt...

Zu meinem Problem: 
Leider "hakt" mein CCDB Air auf dem ersten zehntel des Federwegs ziemlich.
Wenn man das Bike im Stand per Hand in den Federweg drückt, hat man ein enorm hohes Ausbrechmoment, dann einen cm Federweg sehr leichtgängig, und dann spürt man wieder einen Wiederstand, als wäre irgendwo eine Nut eingefräst, die als Rastpunkt wahrzunehmen ist.

Das war nicht so, als der Dämpfer neu war (das Rad wurde jetzt 8 bis zehn Abfahrten auf heimischen Trails und Winterberg bewegt, und hat vielleicht 100km auf der Uhr).

Leider musste ich feststellen, dass der Canyon Service wohl keine Erinnerungsfunktion hat - nach 2 Anrufen über die Hotline hat sich immernoch kein Technischer Mitarbeiten bei mir gemeldet (wurde versprochen), und das Einstellwerkzeug für den CCDB ist auch nicht gekommen (wurde beim ersten Anruf angesprochen, es hat bei mir gefehlt).

Was denkt Ihr, woran der Dämpfer erkrankt sein könnte? Ich habe keine Erklärung - er ist ja noch quasi neu!

Edit:
Ein zweites Problem habe ich mit der Schaltung: Die Führungsrolle der hinteren Schaltung steht von Anfang an nicht in einer Flucht mit der anderen kleinen Rolle (Spannrolle). Schalten geht zwar ganz gut, aber die Kette läuft sehr unruhig/unsauber und die perfekte Einstellung will mir nicht gelingen. Die "schiefe" Rolle läuft aber an sich sehr sauber und ohne spiel, der Käfig der Schaltung ist nicht schief und hat noch nichts abbekommen.

Ein Bild dazu: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1444689

Gruß und vielen Dank!
Flo


----------



## _sebastian (13. August 2013)

Hallo,

Gerade mein Trailflow bekommen. Und dann mit Verwunderung festgestellt, dass doch die 150er Reverb verbaut ist und nicht die 125er. Hatte vor einigen Wochen extra noch mal bei Canyon nachgefragt, und mir wurde bestätigt, dass auch nur noch die kürzere verbaut werde wegen der vielen Probleme mit der 150er. 
Wie ist das bei euch so? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen, dass die Funktionalität in 5 Wochen flöten geht?


----------



## -SaM- (13. August 2013)

Hi hab mal ne Frage !

Welchen Umwerfer habt ihr an euerm Gapstar ?

Habe einen 3x 10 Umwerfer obwohl ich 2x10 fahre !?


----------



## jonalisa (14. August 2013)

Umwerfer ist normal. Alle anderen, die ich am Torque probiert habe, waren nur suboptimal-


----------



## DiscoDuDe (14. August 2013)

-SaM- schrieb:


> Hi hab mal ne Frage !
> 
> Welchen Umwerfer habt ihr an euerm Gapstar ?
> 
> Habe einen 3x 10 Umwerfer obwohl ich 2x10 fahre !?



Weiß jetzt nicht welchen du drauf hast, ist aber eigentlich egal!
Du hast z.b. bei den Shimano Shifern einen Mode Converter der es dann sowieso nicht erlaubt auf ein 3.tes zu schalten...

Habe jetzt aber auch eine 3 Fach Schaltung mit 2 Kettenblettern drauf  also einfach nicht raufschalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (14. August 2013)

Das neue Gapstar ist auf der Canyon-Website bereits bestellbar. Allerdings hat sich da auch nur was an der Lackierung geändert, so wie ich das sehe. Also nix an der Geometrie.


----------



## Thiel (14. August 2013)

Lyrik rc statt dh aber es kostet auch weniger.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (14. August 2013)

Trotzdem ist das crap! Wer will denn bitte eine RC fahren?!? Das ist so für technische Sachen schon wieder fast unbrauchbar. Hoffentlich gibt es eine Version um die 2,4k oder 2,5k die dann eine Lyrik RC2DH und vielleicht noch vernünftige Laufräder hat und einen CCDBA CS... das wäre der Hammer!!


----------



## Jason13 (14. August 2013)

Das mit den laufrädern finde ich jetzt nicht soooo dramatisch, ich würde die sowieso sofort verkaufen und dann einen von german lightness reinhaun 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Master_KK (14. August 2013)

Ich denke sie wollen die Palette für nächstes Jahr ein bisschen besser verteilen.
Bei den 2013er Modellen hat ja fast jeder das Gapstar gekauft, ein paar das Trailflow und der Rest war wohl eher Ladenhüter. Das neue Gapstar als günstigstes Modell mit ner RC auszustatten macht seitens Canyon sicher Sinn - Bin mal auf die Ausstattung der anderen Modelle und die Preise für´s DHX gespannt.


----------



## Stetox (16. August 2013)

Mir wurde mein Gapstar diese Woche geklaut. 
Gerade wollte ich mir das gleiche wiederkaufen, allerdings ist es in evil black ausverkauft. 
Es gibt nur noch das weiße in Größe L für 2099.
Da ich mich mit dem weißen nicht anfreunden kann werde ich wohl das 2014er Model nehmen.


----------



## Jason13 (16. August 2013)

Stetox schrieb:


> Mir wurde mein Gapstar diese Woche geklaut.
> Gerade wollte ich mir das gleiche wiederkaufen, allerdings ist es in evil black ausverkauft.
> Es gibt nur noch das weiße in Größe L für 2099.
> Da ich mich mit dem weißen nicht anfreunden kann werde ich wohl das 2014er Model nehmen.



Krass  ... Wie is das passiert? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stetox (16. August 2013)

Jason13 schrieb:


> Krass  ... Wie is das passiert?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


Eigentlich lass ich mein Bike nie unbeaufsichtigt, da ich immer Angst habe, dass es jemand klaut. Allerdings war das in meiner Arbeit anders, da es ein Sicherheitsbereich ist. Deswegen hab ich es auch nur mit einem normalen (40EUR) Schloss anstatt mit dem teuren Faltschloss abgesperrt.
Der Kerl ging zielstrebig zum Fahrrad, knackte das Schloss und fuhr weg. Das ganze wurde von der Kamera beobachtet, leider aber nicht als Diebstahl erkannt.
Die Polizeit hat Bilder von Kennzeichen und Gesicht des Diebes, allerdings beides verpixelt. Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass es sein Auto war, sondern ein geklautes oder geklaute Kennzeichen.
Naja abwarten, vielleicht bekomm ich es zurück, aber es ist wahrscheinlicher, dass das Verfahren in paar Wochen eingestellt wird.

Schuld bin ich selbst, weil ich zu faul war das schwere Schloss mitzunehmen und zu geizig für eine Versicherung. Aus Fehlern lernt man bekanntlich, besonders, wenn diese Fehler so teuer sind.


----------



## Jason13 (16. August 2013)

Heftige Nummer... Tut mir echt leid für dich  und ich hoffe auch, dass du es wieder bekommst  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (17. August 2013)

wenn das auf der kamera ist muss man da doch was machen können ! ansonsten istves meiner meinung nach eine sauerei von der polizei !


----------



## Lukas_98 (17. August 2013)

So ich wollte in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen auch mal Das Ãl in meiner Lyrik gegen MotorÃ¶l tauschen, hab dazu aber noch ein paar Fragen:
â¢Ich hab hier 0W40 MotorÃ¶l kann ich das nehmen?
â¢Wie genau mache ich das, kÃ¶nnte evtl nochmal jemand eine Anleitung dazu Posten? Ich kÃ¶nnte dann Fotos machen damit es dann eine ausfÃ¼hrliche Anleitung mit Fotos gibt und nicht immer wieder hier gefragt werden muss 
â¢Wieviel Ãl muss ich wo reinfÃ¼llen? Ich mÃ¶chte nur das Ãl in den Standrohren/Tauchrohren (weiÃ nicht genau wo) wechseln, nicht das Ãl in der DÃ¤mpfung
â¢Bleibt die Garantie erhalten wenn ich MotorÃ¶l statt GabelÃ¶l in die Gabel fÃ¼lle?

WÃ¤re echt Super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kÃ¶nnte.
Lukas_98


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (17. August 2013)

Sers, gug mal hier die Anleitung ist einfach und gut beschrieben...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10640764&postcount=1677
wenn du dir unsicher bist schau mal bei Youtube nach, da gibt es einen offiziellen Service Kanal von RS mit Video.
Soweit ich weiß geht keine Garantie verloren, RS ist da sehr tolerant.
Ob das Motoröl allerdings passt weiß ich nicht genau... allerdings soll ganz normales Motoröl in verschiedenen Viskositäten fast immer besser sein als das normale Gabelöl


----------



## 19Freerider97 (17. August 2013)

hier mal in Action 
Fahrer: @Niklas0
Foto: Ich


----------



## User60311 (18. August 2013)

Stetox schrieb:


> Mir wurde mein Gapstar diese Woche geklaut.
> Gerade wollte ich mir das gleiche wiederkaufen, allerdings ist es in evil black ausverkauft.
> Es gibt nur noch das weiße in Größe L für 2099.
> Da ich mich mit dem weißen nicht anfreunden kann werde ich wohl das 2014er Model nehmen.



Frag mal bei deiner Hausratversicherung (falls vorhanden) an.

Könnte eine Lösung sein.


----------



## rmfausi (18. August 2013)

Die Hausrat mit der Standard Police deckt nur 500 ab. Man sollte teurere Fahrräder extra versichern.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stetox (18. August 2013)

Hab im Vorfeld mit meiner Hausratsversicherung Ã¼ber eine extra Fahrradversicherung gessprochen, allerdings hab ich es dann gelassen, weil ich das Fahrad nie irgendwo stehen lasse - nur auf dem sicher gelaubten Fahrradabstellplatz vor der Arbeit.

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass auf der Canyon Homepage zum Torque EX folgendes steht:
"Die perfekte ErgÃ¤nzung fÃ¼r kompromisslosen FahrspaÃ ist die stufenlos  absenkbare RockShox Reverb Stealth mit Remote Hebel, die an allen  Modellen (auÃer Gapstar) serienmÃ¤Ãig verbaut ist. Gapstar, Trailflow  oder Vertride â finde Deinen Favoriten."
War das schon immer so, oder wird das 2014 Alpinist aus dem Sortiment genommen dafÃ¼r das Vertride mit Reverb ausgestattet?


----------



## Krustenking (19. August 2013)

Im 2013er Vertride war keine Reverb drin...scheinbar verschmelzen Alpinist und Vertride 2014 zum Vertride mit Reverb.


----------



## oliverbigler (21. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Torque, geändert habe ich Bremse (Elixir 9 Trail), Reverb Stealth und den Radsatz.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Oliver


----------



## Flow1 (21. August 2013)

oliverbigler schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Torque, geändert habe ich Bremse (Elixir 9 Trail), Reverb Stealth und den Radsatz.
> 
> ...


 
Nice! Habe die gleiche Bremse eingebaut - wie zufrieden bist du?
Hast du eine 125mm Reverb? Sind die 125mm ausreichend, um den Sattel richtig runter zu bekommen, auch wenn man mit Sattelüberhöhung Touren fährt?
Welchen LRS hast du genommen?

Gruß
Flo


----------



## oliverbigler (21. August 2013)

Hallo Flo

Die Bremse funktioniert bis jetzt top, die Reverb ist ne 150er, passt ziemlich genau rein, kürzere Beine dürfte ich aber nicht haben
LRS  besteht aus einer Hope Nabe mit Spank Subrosa Felgen, gleich schwer wie die Sunringles, aber mir war das grün irgendwie zu aufdringlich.

Gruss Oli


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (21. August 2013)

Sers ihrs, wie viel mehr Bremskraft hat denn die Elixir Trail im Vergleich zur normalen Elixir?


----------



## speichenquaeler (21. August 2013)

oliverbigler schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Torque, geändert habe ich Bremse (Elixir 9 Trail), Reverb Stealth und den Radsatz.
> 
> ...


 
Gute Wahl der LRS...fahre den gleichen...Bis auf die Bremse (BR820) scheinen unsere Gapstars Zwillinge...


----------



## Chrisinger (22. August 2013)

Mal eine Frage an die Leute, die ein Torque in M besitzen. Hat das Steuerrohr wirklich 135mm? Beim FRX und Strive sind es nur 125mm. Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen

Danke


----------



## rmfausi (22. August 2013)

Ja, bei meinem M sind es 135mm. Beim FRX und beim Strive ist die Front auch tiefer, jetzt weisst du u.a. auch warum.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Chrisinger (22. August 2013)

Ok danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bi_69 (22. August 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Leute, die ein Torque in M besitzen. Hat das Steuerrohr wirklich 135mm? Beim FRX und Strive sind es nur 125mm. Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen
> 
> Danke


 
Hab das Gapstar im M, bei mir sind´s 135mm wenn ich mich nicht vermessen habe.. gabelschaft 195mm inkl. spacer. gruß


----------



## kube (22. August 2013)

steht auch im Datenblatt auf der Canyon Seite


----------



## Flow1 (22. August 2013)

oliverbigler schrieb:


> Hallo Flo
> 
> Die Bremse funktioniert bis jetzt top, die Reverb ist ne 150er, passt ziemlich genau rein, kürzere Beine dürfte ich aber nicht haben
> LRS  besteht aus einer Hope Nabe mit Spank Subrosa Felgen, gleich schwer wie die Sunringles, aber mir war das grün irgendwie zu aufdringlich.
> ...


 
Hi,

also ich finde die Elixir 9 Trail auf jeden Fall auch einen GANZEN Schlag besser wie 5er. Einstellbar, besser dosierbar, Bremskraft und Fading auch besser. 
Aber woher hast du ne 150er reverb stealth in 30,9??? Ich bräuchte auf jeden Fall die in 420mm, sonst könnte ich Touren vergessen. 
(185 groß, Bike in L) Habe schon sämtliche Shops in D. durchsucht aber es gibt sie nicht mehr (und habe auch schon gehört dass die 150mm/30,9mm/420mm auch auf keiner Importeur-Liste steht...)

Gruß
Flo


----------



## oliverbigler (22. August 2013)

Hallo Flo

Ich kaufe meine Parts hier: Bike-Import.ch, allerdings weiss ich nicht ob sie nach D versenden und ob sie sie noch haben, Grüsse Oliver


----------



## Master_KK (22. August 2013)

Die 150mm Variante gab´s nicht lang in Deutschland. Kam auch über 2 Monate an keine ran und hab dann die 125mm Reverb gekauft - Hab irgendwo gelesen das sie zuviel Probleme gemacht hat (Ob jetzt im Betrieb oder der Produktion weiss ich nicht).


----------



## _sebastian (22. August 2013)

An meinem Torque was ich letzte Woche bekommen habe war eine dran. Obwohl mir vorher von Canyon gesagt wurde, dass die 150er schon lange nicht mehr verbaut wird, weil es so viele Probleme gibt.


----------



## Zhen (23. August 2013)

Hey Leute, brauch mal ein paar Infos von den wissenden Torque-Fahrern 
Ich überlege ein 2010er Torque zu kaufen und frage mich, ob es von 2010 bis 2013 geometrie bzw generell rahmenänderungen gegeben hat.
Außerdem hab ich mal gehört, dass in irgendeinem jahr nur dhx air verbaut werden konnten. Ist da was dran und wenn ja, warum?
Besten Dank


----------



## Ollik (23. August 2013)

da wurde einiges an rahmen und geo geändert


----------



## grobi59 (23. August 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> da wurde einiges an rahmen und geo geändert



Was bitte soll der Fragende mit so einer Aussage anfangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ollik (23. August 2013)

Er hat gefrag ob dich ezwas geändert hat und ich habe escbestätigt


----------



## Zhen (24. August 2013)

Danke schonmal, dann wäre meine nächste Frage, was sich geändert hat. Und auch die Dämpferfrage wär mir noch wichtig


----------



## Ollik (24. August 2013)

kann nicht alles sagen aber ich weis dass das tretlager tiefer geworden ist und der lenkwinkel flacher


----------



## Stetox (24. August 2013)

Ich hab jetzt bei Canyon unter der alten Kundennummer das 2014er Gapstar bestellt und als die Rechnung kam, hab ich festgestellt, dass ich 8,699% (191,30EUR) Rabatt bekommen habe. Hat mir sehr überrascht, weil man mir mal gesagt hat, dass es auch für "Großabnehmer" keinen Nachlass gibt.


----------



## Jason13 (24. August 2013)

Stetox schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt bei Canyon unter der alten Kundennummer das 2014er Gapstar bestellt und als die Rechnung kam, hab ich festgestellt, dass ich 8,699% (191,30EUR) Rabatt bekommen habe. Hat mir sehr überrascht, weil man mir mal gesagt hat, dass es auch für "Großabnehmer" keinen Nachlass gibt.



Das wird das evt ein special Preis zum Verkaufsstart sein, ich hab selber ein 2013er gapstar gekauft und letzten Montag ein lux Mr aus dem Outlet, da gab's auch nicht 8,699 Prozent drauf  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Marolicious (24. August 2013)

Hello is there anybody who can help me how to disassemble rocker arm in order to change rear brake? I searched the topic and the only suggestion is to dissasemble brake and that is what I do not want to do (twice). I unscrewed the screw but do not know what to do next. 

Thank you


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas_98 (26. August 2013)

Maybe this here could help you. There are all parts of the rocker arm but it's only from the 2012er Torque. I dont know if there are any differences between 2012 and 2013.

And Sorry for my bad english, I'm 15


----------



## User60311 (26. August 2013)

Marolicious schrieb:


> Hello is there anybody who can help me how to disassemble rocker arm in order to change rear brake? I searched the topic and the only suggestion is to dissasemble brake and that is what I do not want to do (twice). I unscrewed the screw but do not know what to do next.
> 
> Thank you




disassemble your brake (your brakehose). It'll be much more easy, than to deinstall your Rockerarm.

If you set your Bike with the frontwheel up, it ma be possible to put the hose through the rockerarm without loosing brakefluid.

btw bleeding your brake schould be an easy job for you.


----------



## Master_KK (26. August 2013)

Hat mal einer die Race Face Chester-Kurbel demontiert? Hab nen Kurbelabzieher, aber da fehlt irgendwie ein Bolzen oder ein Adapter damit überhaupt Druck ausgeübt wird. Schwer zu erklären, er schraubt sich einfach ins Gewinde aber zieht nichts ab


----------



## un1e4shed (26. August 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Hat mal einer die Race Face Chester-Kurbel demontiert? Hab nen Kurbelabzieher, aber da fehlt irgendwie ein Bolzen oder ein Adapter damit überhaupt Druck ausgeübt wird. Schwer zu erklären, er schraubt sich einfach ins Gewinde aber zieht nichts ab



du brauchst diesen kleinen Adapter für ISIS Kurbeln







4 bei Bike-Components
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...belabzieher-.html?xtcr=3&xtmcl=kurbelabzieher


----------



## Master_KK (26. August 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> du brauchst diesen kleinen Adapter für ISIS Kurbeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Top! Tausend Dank!


----------



## rmfausi (27. August 2013)

Bei mir hat es eine passende Unterlagscheibe getan, zwischen Achse und Abzieher.

Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Master_KK (27. August 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es eine passende Unterlagscheibe getan, zwischen Achse und Abzieher.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi
> 
> ...



Hab´s jetzt auch DIY-Style gelöst. Ging nicht um die 4,-  sondern um das "das muss doch auch so gehen". Nachdem ich diverse Scheiben und Geldstücke zerstört hatte hab ich ne passende Schraube gefunden die da perfekt reingepasst hat. Wollte das Knacken eliminieren was bei mir nach diversen Bikeparkbesuchen aufgetreten ist. Die Kurbel war richtig angeknallt! Wie schon im "knacken am Torque"-Beitrag gelesen war´s die Schraube am Hauptschwingenlager - Ich musste keine Mühe aufwenden um sie zu lösen, neu gefettet und mit mittlerer Schraubensicherung festgezogen. Eben ein paar Trails gefahren - Knacken ist weg! Juhu!!


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. August 2013)

Welches Fett hast du dafür verwendet?


----------



## Master_KK (27. August 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Welches Fett hast du dafür verwendet?



Ich hab zwar so´n weisses Montagefett, aber seit ich mir 0,5L "PM 600 Military Grease" für meine Gabel bestellen musste nutz ich das quasi für alles.
Hab auch Tretlager, Kurbel und Steuersatz damit geschmiert.


----------



## rmfausi (28. August 2013)

Hi Master_KK, mir ging's so wie dir, die Kurbel muss doch auch so runter gehen. Den Adapter kannte ich garnicht. Bei mir hat's mit einer dickeren Unterlagsscheibe geklappt. 

Gruß rmfausi 


Happy Biking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (28. August 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar so´n weisses Montagefett, aber seit ich mir 0,5L "PM 600 Military Grease" für meine Gabel bestellen musste nutz ich das quasi für alles.
> Hab auch Tretlager, Kurbel und Steuersatz damit geschmiert.



Das werde ich demnächst auch mal durchführen


----------



## Stetox (28. August 2013)

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2013/download/canyon_eurobike2013_de.pdf
Seite 30/31
Das Trailflow finde ich sehr interessant. Lyrik RC2 DH, SRAM X01, CCDBA CS  Nur die verschiedenfarbigen Laufräder sind merkwürdig


----------



## Zhen (28. August 2013)

Genau, das Trailflow mit ner Totem drin <3
Was schätzt ihr wirds kosten? Und hat jemand ne ahnung, welche bremse verbaut ist?


----------



## Stetox (28. August 2013)

Womöglich Avid Elixir 7 Trail oder sowas ähnliches. Auf dem Bild siehts für mich auf jeden Fall nach Avid aus


----------



## Ollik (28. August 2013)

sers ich brauche neue laufräder für mein gabstar da die sun ringel den geist auf geben ..... :/
Die neuen laufräder sollte nicht viel mehr als 400  kosten eher weniger und sollten gut für den park sei könnt ihr ein paar gute sagen.oder am besten einen link posten 

danke schon mal


----------



## Stetox (28. August 2013)

Ich hab für meine subrosa mit hope 2 pro 440 gezahlt also knapp über deinem Budget


----------



## Ollik (28. August 2013)

sind die zu empfehlen ?


----------



## Master_KK (28. August 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> sers ich brauche neue laufräder für mein gabstar da die sun ringel den geist auf geben ..... :/
> Die neuen laufräder sollte nicht viel mehr als 400  kosten eher weniger und sollten gut für den park sei könnt ihr ein paar gute sagen.oder am besten einen link posten
> 
> danke schon mal



Schau mal in dem Link, da gibt´s rote Hope Naben mit ZTR Flow EX Felgen - Sehr beliebte Kombi - Zum Schnäppchenpreis, oder eben schwarze Hope mit verschiedenen anderen Felgen: Klick!


----------



## Ollik (28. August 2013)

Verdammt guter preis ! Nur da steht nirgends die einbaubreiten und steckachsen maße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (28. August 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> Verdammt guter preis ! Nur da steht nirgends die einbaubreiten und steckachsen maße



Stimmt das seh ich jetzt auch - Hab alles durchsucht, da steht nur "Vorn Freeride/Downhillfelgen mit Schnellspanner & 20 mm Steckachse", aber nichts vom Hinterbaumaß. Ok, ne 150er wird´s nicht sein und alles andere kann man für ein paar Euro umrüsten. Zur Not halt mal ne Mail hinschicken wenn´s interessant ist.


----------



## Ollik (28. August 2013)

ja werde ich wohl machen mal mailen  danke aufjedenfall schonmal weil es genau die laufräder sind die ich mir angeschaut habe und die mir auch gefallen


----------



## Johni (31. August 2013)

Erst ein gutes Kilo am Gapster abgespeckt, dann wieder ein paar Kilo rangeschraubt und schon kann es losgehen: 
Starte morgen meinen ersten Alpencross - mit Schwerpunkt Dolomitentrails. Hoffe 180 mm Federweg reichen


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. August 2013)

Sieht scharf aus! 
Bei welchem Gewicht warst du ohne die Tanks?


----------



## Johni (1. September 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Bei welchem Gewicht warst du ohne die Tanks?


14.7 kg inkl. LEV Sattelstütze


----------



## Marolicious (1. September 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> disassemble your brake (your brakehose). It'll be much more easy, than to deinstall your Rockerarm.
> 
> If you set your Bike with the frontwheel up, it ma be possible to put the hose through the rockerarm without loosing brakefluid.
> 
> btw bleeding your brake schould be an easy job for you.



So I disassembled the rocker arm anyway. But I did it different way. Unscrew bolts number 23 and 14 (https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Torque_M19-12_BOM_ts.pdf). Since rocker arm is made of two pieces you can open it in the middle. Just be carefull with this small bolts, I think that they can be easily damaged. And of course do it without CCDB  ... Now braking with XT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (1. September 2013)

Sers, hat zufällig jemand so eine Mutter aus dem Rocker Arm vom Torque übrig?? meine ist verloren gegangen...


----------



## Ollik (1. September 2013)

wo ist da eine mutter verbaut ?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (2. September 2013)

Im Rockerarm wird der Dämpfer von 2 Schrauben gehalten, die auf der linken Seite von 2 Mittern gehalten werden. Hat sich aber schon erledigt, habs nachbestellt


----------



## Heavenly (2. September 2013)

Hat jemand schon mal den 2013 Rahmen gewogen?


----------



## mika.pennala (2. September 2013)

Äh ich fahrt Scott Genius LT, besser fuhr.  Würde mir gerne ein Canyon Torque Ex Vertride holen. 

1. Sagt mal, kann man beim Canyon den Dämpfer hinten so blockieren, das er absolut nicht mehr wippt. Oder wippt er noch ein klein wenig? Kann man mit dem Bike 1000 HM fahren ohne das da große Probleme auftreten? 

2. Kann man vom Lenker aus den Dämpfer und die Gabel auf weich oder hart schalten? Oder muss man immer zum Dämpfer oder der Gabel hingreifen.

Wäre echt sehr dankbar für jemanden der das geile Teil fährt.


----------



## Krustenking (2. September 2013)

Der Dämpfer hat einen Hebel für "Pro-Pedal" Modus in dem er stark gedämpft aber nicht wie bei einer zuschaltbaren Plattform komplett blockiert ist. Der Hinterbau ist aber sehr antriebsneutral, er wippt selbst mit offenem Dämpfer kaum und mit Pro-Pedal quasi garnicht.
Fahre mit dem Bike öfters Touren mit 1200-1500 Hm und merke dabei nicht das geringste Wippen. 

Remote für den Dämpfer gibts nicht, du musst hingreifen, der Hebel ist aber sehr gut erreichbar.
Die Gabel hat keinen Lockout zum starrstellen. Wenn du dämpfen willst musst du halt die Druckstufe hochdrehen (indem du hingreifst)...ist aber eher unnötig.


----------



## mika.pennala (2. September 2013)

Danke für die schnelle und komplett verständlichen Informationen. Total nett und sehr freundlich von Dir.


----------



## Flow1 (3. September 2013)

Moin!
Wer hat schon alles die Eurobike-Broschüre bei Canyon betrachtet?
...Das neue Trailflow (Preis unbekannt) kommt ab 2014 mit der Lyrik RC2DH, dem CCDB Air CS!, und SRAM XO1 daher.
Und das Bild in der Broschüre gibt Hinweise auf Mavic Laufräder!
Hier der Link zur Broschüre:
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2013/download/canyon_eurobike2013_de.pdf

Gruß
Flo


----------



## DiscoDuDe (3. September 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Schau mal in dem Link, da gibt´s rote Hope Naben mit ZTR Flow EX Felgen - Sehr beliebte Kombi - Zum Schnäppchenpreis, oder eben schwarze Hope mit verschiedenen anderen Felgen: Klick!



preis top! 


aber ob die ZTR FLOW oder EX für den Bikepark auf lange Sicht taugen?

Bin da eigentlich sehr skeptisch, da ich sagen wir mal beginner eher mittelmaß bin und auch schon eine fr600 zerdellt habe beim üben...

bin der Meinung das wenn du Anfänger im Bikepark bist, definitiv etwas stabileres kaufen solltest und erst später wenn du schöne Landungen produzierst und eine saubere Linienwahl hast etwas leichteres nehmen solltest... 

LG


----------



## Master_KK (3. September 2013)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> preis top!
> 
> 
> aber ob die ZTR FLOW oder EX für den Bikepark auf lange Sicht taugen?
> ...



Ich fahre noch die original Sun Ringle Charger Comp und hab sicher auch keinen sauberen Fahrstil. Laufen noch rund und haben schon 2x Winterberg , 1xWillingen, 4xBoppard, 3xStromberg und viele viele Hometrailfahrten hinter sich. - Die ZTR Flow bzw. EX auf Hope sind sicher qualitativ ne ganze Ecke besser und kommen bei mir rein sobald ich die Charger kleingekriegt hab  In meinem Vorgängerbike hatte ich nen Superstar LRS mit den normalen ZTR Flow und kann nichts negatives berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (3. September 2013)

Jow die Flow EX sind top! hab bisher keine Delle reingekriegt, das Aluminium ist deutlich härter als bei den Chargern, sodass man sich nicht gleich die Flanken umbiegt. Für DH sollen sie auch top geeinget sein!


----------



## alrde (4. September 2013)

Der Thread fing ja an mit: "Hier mal alles rein zum 2013er Gapstar", daher kopiere ich hier meine Meinung rein, die ich gestern irrtümlich an anderer Stelle abgegeben habe. Natürlich ist das alles nur meine subjetive Meinung. Ich schreibe es auf, weil ich in den hunderten Beiträgen zum Rad wenig Infos gefunden habe, die bei der Kaufentscheidung hilfreich waren. Also bitte beschimpft mich nicht, und die 650B Diskussion will ich hier auch nicht neu entfachen.

Hallo Kollegen,

bevor ich mein Gapstar bestellt habe, hatte ich das Forum und das Netz nach Tests durchsucht. Es wurde zwar viel über das Rad diskutiert, aber einige Fragen waren bei mir offen geblieben. Auch die hier vielfach geführte Diskussion über Umstieg von AM auf Enduro/Freeride habe ich verfolgt. Dazu nur vorab sowiel: Der Umstieg von AM auf ein Enduro mit viel Federweg und flachem Lenkwinkel bringt MIR auf jeden Fall einiges. Daher schreib ich mal über meins, das gestern angekommen ist. Bin gestern gut 1 Std. gefahren, also erster Eindruck, mehr folgt dann noch.

Das 2013er Torque EX Gapstar wurde nach genau einer Woche geliefert, der Status bei der Bestellung war "Am Lager", also kein Expressbike o.Ä.. Das fand ich sehr schnell. Alles super verpackt, Zusammenbau hat ca. 30 Min. gedauert.

Das Teil sieht m.M nach viel geiler aus als auf den Bildern, mag auch mit an der Rahmengröße L liegen. Die Größe passt für mich perfekt, kein Bedarf Lenker, Vorbau oder sonstwas zu verändern.

Da ich mit meinem AM-Fully zwar gerne schnelle Trails fahre (z.B. Ho-Chi-Minh bei mir vor der Haustüre), aber an manchen sehr steilen Abfahrten/Drops/Sprüngen immer etwas schissig bin, hatte ich mir von diesem Rad Heilung erhofft. Das scheint nach meinen ersten Eindrücken voll hinzuhauen!

Der flachere Lenkwinkel gibt viel Sicherheit, trotzdem ist das Rad verspielter als das 650B Norco meines Freundes. Bin auf Anhieb einige meiner Angststellen gefahren und hab mich dabei super gefühlt. Klar, dass das auch psycho wegen neuem Rad ist, aber der Unterschied ist frappierend.

Die Federelemente hab ich nur schnell mal eingestellt, unterwegs noch nachgeregelt. Für einen schweren Fahrer wie mich (105kg) macht die Highspeed Druckstufenverstellung definitiv Sinn, ohne habe ich vorher nie einen guten Kompromiss aus Sag und Federwegsausnutzung gefunden. Das könnte für Fahrer die leichter als der Durchschnitt sind, ebenso hilfreich sein. Lowspeed habe ich vorne ganz offen gelassen, hinten auf der Werkseinstellung (mitte). Zugstufe schnell nur nach Gefühl eingestellt. Die viel diskutierte Angst vor zu viel Einstellmöglichkeiten kann ich jedenfalls nicht bestätigen, ist alles sehr einfach. Sehr schön auch der Sag-Monitor am Hinterbau, und die Skala am Tauchrohr der Lyrik, vorne kann man während der Fahrt ungefähr sehen ob es passt, hinten während der Fahrt Schleppzeiger zurückdrehen und dann vorsichtig anhalten. Klasse!

Ansprechverhalten finde ich hinten super, vorne besser als ich es von FOX kenne. Die Gabel ist schon während der kurzen Fahrt noch geschmeidiger geworden. Auf Wurzelfeldern habe ich gemerkt, dass das 650B meines Freundes bei ungef. gleichem Federweg besser drüberrollt, das muss ich schon sagen. Allerdings bügelt die Gabel das so schön glatt, dass man trotzdem nicht vom Gas muss. Dafür ist die Wendigkeit mit den 26ern besser, ohne bei höherem Speed nervös zu wirken.

Der Hinterbau ist hervorragend. Verglichen mit meinem Ghost AMR, das ich in Sachen Vortrieb immer toll fand, kommt mir der Torque Hinterbau noch neutraler vor. Kein Pedalrückschlag, egal auf welchem Blatt, ganz wenig Wippen bergauf, das ich so gut wie nicht gespürt habe, nur beim Runterschauen habe ich es gesehen. Das Rad kann man trotz fehlender Plattform super bergauf fahren. Das Mehrgewicht merkt man etwas, allerding sind ja auch Maxxis Downhillreifen drauf. Mit Nobby Nic wäre das Rad schon mind. 1 kg leichter.

Da wir bei den Reifen sind, mit 1,8 bar Rollen die gar nicht so schlecht, aber natürlich schwerer als die Nobby Nic an meinem Ghost. Dafür ist aber der Grip nicht zu beschreiben! Bei einer Vollbremsung auf losem Untergrund war ich überrascht weil ich sofort stand. Kurvenhalt auf Fels in hängenden Kurven oder auf weichem Boden sehr gut. Kein Vergleich zu Hans Dampf würde ich sagen, ich weiß der Vergleich ist auch unfair.

Also, Fazit erster Eindruck:
Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich nicht warten soll was aus 650B wird, aber das Rad macht in manchen Situationen gerade wegen 26` viel Spass. Natürlich hat 26 auch spürbare Nachteile, aber für das was ich will ist es anscheinend goldrichtig. Ich hatte noch nie bei einem neuen Rad dermaßen Spaß in den Backen (ist mein fünftes). 

Die hier oft propagierte Meinung "hol Dir lieber ein AM mit 160mm, das macht mehr Spaß wenn Du kein DH/FR fährst" kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Wenn jemand Lust hat, im Wald rumzuspielen, kommt m.M. nach er an einem Enduro oder FR-light früher oder später nicht vorbei. Das Torque halte ich für absolut tourentauglich, und das schon mit den sauschweren Maxxis DH Reifen. Zum Kilometerfressen behalte ich aber mein Ghost, klar.

Wenn ich mehr gefahren bin gibts noch ein Update, wenn Ihr Fragen habt, beantworte ich sie gerne.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (4. September 2013)

Servus, ich hab gerade meine Lyrik aufgebaut und mit Motoröl versorgt, hat soweit alles ganz gut geklappt, allerdings federt die jetzt nicht mehr zu 100% aus, sie bleibt ca 1 cm im sag. Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegen könnte und was ich dagegen machen kann?
danke


----------



## alrde (4. September 2013)

Vielleicht ist meine Antwort dumm, dann sorry im Voraus. Hab im Manual gesehen, dass es da einen Spacer gibt, der den FW von 170 auf 160mm begrenzt. Könnte der sich da reingemogelt haben?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (4. September 2013)

Nope, das kann ich ausschließen, da ich die Gabel auf 170mm ausziehen kann..
aber danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## derAndre (4. September 2013)

Miss das mal nach. Meine 160mm hat das gleiche Phänomen und die Jungs von Sportimport sagen das sei ok, der Aufdruck sein schlicht falsch positioniert. Also miss einfach den Federweg und guck ob es trotzdem 170mm sind...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (4. September 2013)

Danke auch dir, aber das ist es auch nicht, es sei denn die Gabel hätte vorher 180 mm gehabt  da hat die Markierung nämlich gestimmt


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (4. September 2013)

OK hab das Problem selbst lösen können, es lag daran, dass ich das Casting verschraubt habe als die Gabel etwas eingefedert war


----------



## Master_KK (4. September 2013)

alrde schrieb:


> Das Mehrgewicht merkt man etwas, allerding sind ja auch Maxxis Downhillreifen drauf. Mit Nobby Nic wäre das Rad schon mind. 1 kg leichter.
> 
> Da wir bei den Reifen sind, mit 1,8 bar Rollen die gar nicht so schlecht, aber natürlich schwerer als die Nobby Nic an meinem Ghost. Dafür ist aber der Grip nicht zu beschreiben! Bei einer Vollbremsung auf losem Untergrund war ich überrascht weil ich sofort stand. Kurvenhalt auf Fels in hängenden Kurven oder auf weichem Boden sehr gut. Kein Vergleich zu Hans Dampf würde ich sagen, ich weiß der Vergleich ist auch unfair.



Die Reifen sind doch garnicht schwer. Der VR wiegt ~830g und der HR ~900g. Die Reifen gibts auch noch als DH-Variante und wiegen dann ~1200g - Vielleicht hast du dich da verguckt.
Der Minion vorne is ne Wucht, beim Hinterreifen wechsel ich immer mal zwischen dem Highroller II und nem Hans Dampf Pacestar. Solang es nicht matschig ist gefällt mir der Hans Dampf um einiges besser. Tritt sich merklich leichter und auf staubigen/felsigen Untergründen und Waldboden find ich den Grip vergleichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (4. September 2013)

Super dass es dir gefällt @alrde !! Habe es auch und kann nur sagen: im Bikepark aufn Trail oder bergauf --> spaßmaschine!!


----------



## alrde (5. September 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Die Reifen sind doch garnicht schwer. Der VR wiegt ~830g und der HR ~900g. Die Reifen gibts auch noch als DH-Variante und wiegen dann ~1200g - Vielleicht hast du dich da verguckt.
> 
> 
> Ja, da könntest Du Recht haben, zumal ich ja wie gesagt überrascht war, dass die Teile relativ gut rollen. Ich dachte, das wären die Downhillreifen, steig bei den Bezeichnungen nicht durch. Allerdings, auch wenn es die nicht-DH sind, liegt das Gewicht bei beiden bei gut 900 g. Gegenüber den Nobby Nic an meinem anderen Rad laufen sie schon etwas schwerer. Wenn man bei gleichem Luftdruck auf die Flanke der Maxxis drückt, fühlen die sich auch viel härter an. Wie auch immer, der Grip ist beeindruckend.
> ...


----------



## ASQ (5. September 2013)

alrde schrieb:


> Wieviel Luftdruck fährst Du? Ich bin bei Nobby Nic wegen einiger Snakebites nicht mehr unter 1,8 bar gegangen, habe aber das Gefühl mit diesen Reifen könnte ich noch etwas weniger Druck fahren. Wiege aber 105 kg, mit Equipment macht das sicher 110kg.



Nicht das du dir bei dem gewicht eher die Felge zerstörst anstatt snakebite, also ne delle reinfährst mein ich.


----------



## alrde (5. September 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Nicht das du dir bei dem gewicht eher die Felge zerstörst anstatt snakebite, also ne delle reinfährst mein ich.


 
Das wäre meiner Frau gegenüber natürlich ein Argument, danach einen schönen teuren Laufradstz zu kaufen...

Im Ernst, ich denke Du hast Recht, danke!


----------



## Flow1 (5. September 2013)

So,

am Wochenende werde ich das fast unverbastelte Gapstar 150km und 3500hm an 2 Tagen über den Rothaarsteig von Brilon nach Dillenburg quälen... 

Letztes Jahr hab ich den Trip mit meinem Nerve XC gemacht, ich bin mal auf den Unterschied gespannt!

...Reifen und Fahrwerk wurden nicht verändert, ich werde lediglich den SAG wegen Gepäck erhöhen und die LS-Druckstufe weiter zu drehen um nicht als in den Federweg zu treten.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Zhen (5. September 2013)

Flow1 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> am Wochenende werde ich das fast unverbastelte Gapstar 150km und 3500hm an 2 Tagen über den Rothaarsteig von Brilon nach Dillenburg quälen...
> 
> ...



Sehr geil, den bin ich schonmal zu Fuß gegangen, den Rothaarsteig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (5. September 2013)

Kann der was? bzw. ist da auch technischer spaß dabei? oder eher tourig?


----------



## Flow1 (5. September 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Sehr geil, den bin ich schonmal zu Fuß gegangen, den Rothaarsteig.


 
Ja ist wirklich sehr geil!
Zwar wird es nach Winterberg immer flacher und der Trail-Anteil sinkt, aber Spaß macht es allemale.

Da ich (noch) hier in Dillenburg wohne, sind mir die Teile des Rothaarsteigs hinter der Kalteiche (bei Siegen) alle ziemlich bekannt 

Gruß
Flo


----------



## un1e4shed (7. September 2013)

Hat schon mal wer die Charger Comp vom Gapstar gewogen?


----------



## Thiel (7. September 2013)

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/search?q=charger


----------



## Master_KK (7. September 2013)

alrde schrieb:


> Wieviel Luftdruck fährst Du? Ich bin bei Nobby Nic wegen einiger Snakebites nicht mehr unter 1,8 bar gegangen, habe aber das Gefühl mit diesen Reifen könnte ich noch etwas weniger Druck fahren. Wiege aber 105 kg, mit Equipment macht das sicher 110kg.



Aktuell fahr ich im Wald vorne ca. 1,6 Bar und hinten 1,8 - Wiege allerdings gut 30kg weniger. Hier gibt´s ein paar steile, nach aussen abfallende Stücke mit schrägen Wurzeln. Da fährt sich´s mit wenig Luftdruck vorne bedeutend besser - Bzw. man fährt und rutscht nicht


----------



## rob1111 (9. September 2013)

War am Wochenende auf der ersten Tour unterwegs. Hab es erstmal ruhiger angehen lassen weil mein Handgelenk noch nicht ganz fit ist. 

Beim hochfahren ist mir aufgefallen dass das Vorderrad doch sehr leicht steigt wenn es steiler ist. 
Wieviel SAG fahrt ihr etwa?
Wie langen Vorbau? 
Bei mir sind es etwa 35-40% gewesen, weil im steilen der Dämpfer bisschen wegsackt. In der Ebene hatte ich im stehen 30% einstellt. 
Mein Vorbau ist 50mm lang.
Ach ja,  Gabel nicht abgesenkt und 170mm federweg.

Oder ist es beim Torque normal dass man wenn es steil wird (schätze mal so um die 20-22%) ohne Gabel Absenkung nicht mehr vernünftig fahren kann?

Danke schonmal für hilfreiche Antworten.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (9. September 2013)

Ich fahre im Mittelgebirge mit ca 25% Sag, ist angenehmer bei Touren und wenn man auch viel hoch fährt. Dämpferperformance immernoch top!


----------



## alrde (10. September 2013)

rob1111 schrieb:


> Oder ist es beim Torque normal dass man wenn es steil wird (schätze mal so um die 20-22%) ohne Gabel Absenkung nicht mehr vernünftig fahren kann?


 
Ich hab hinten gut 30% Sag im Sitzen eingestellt, vorne 30% im Stehen. Da bleiben vorne im Sitzen so ca. 20% übrig. An sehr steilen Anstiegen komm ich auch nicht mehr weiter, da steigt das Vorderrad. Das Cockpit ist halt echt hoch, was ich aber auch so haben will. Weniger Sag hinten schafft bestimmt Besserung, das glaube ich auch. Hab aber gestern auch gemerkt, dass man, wenigstens für kürzere Anstiege, gut aktiv Gewicht nach vorne verlagern kann, und dann doch noch so einiges hochfahren kann. Man könnte auch den Sattel weiter vorschieben. An schwierigen Passagen steht man eh, bergauf hat man mehr Gewicht vorne und kann effizienter pedalieren.

Ich finde nach jetzt 5 Fahrten, dass dieses Rad einem Freerider deutlich näher ist als einem Enduro. Im direkten Vergleich gestern zum Norco Range Killer 650 war sehr deutlich, wie viel schlechter mein Torque rollt. Am Norco sind Hans Dampf drauf, die dürften wohl den größten Unterschied ausmachen. Wenn der Unterschied beim Pedalieren in der Ebene so groß ist, kann es eigentlich nur am Reifen liegen, das Mehrgewicht ist da nicht so bedeutend. Auch vortriebsmäßig kam mir das Norco im direkten Vergleich wie ein Hardtail vor. Allerdings nicht weil der Hinterbau besser wäre, sondern weil die Federelemente am Torque viel sensibler ansprechen, und daher mehr Bewegung im Fahrwerk ist. Ich werde mal überlegen, ob ich auf etwas Grip verzichte und mir die Conti Mountain King draufmache. Dann hab ich die Maxxis für den Bikepark. 

Wenn meine Theorie stimmt, wäre das Torque danach ein vollkommen tourentaugliches Enduro, das auf dem Trail wirklich extreme Reserven hat. Das Fahrwerk saugt so viel auf, dass ich an kleinen Sprüngen nur abhebe, wenn ich aktiv abspringe. Ansonsten fahr ich einfach drüber und beide Räder bleiben auf dem Boden. 

Ich bin nach wie vor restlos begeistert.


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. September 2013)

Mit dem MountainKing protection machst du nichts falsch! Hab den hinten auch für Touren drauf


----------



## kube (10. September 2013)

Habe die Maxxis auch direkt runter gemacht weil die in der Ebene schwer zu treten waren, jetzt sind Hans Dampf drauf, vorne TrailStar und hinten PaceStar und der Unterschied ist wie Tag und Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (10. September 2013)

rob1111 schrieb:


> War am Wochenende auf der ersten Tour unterwegs. Hab es erstmal ruhiger angehen lassen weil mein Handgelenk noch nicht ganz fit ist.
> 
> Beim hochfahren ist mir aufgefallen dass das Vorderrad doch sehr leicht steigt wenn es steiler ist.
> Wieviel SAG fahrt ihr etwa?
> ...



Ich bin auch eher der Meiniung dass das Torque ein sehr guter Kletterer ist. Wenn ich mit diversen Leuten auf Tour bin, bin ich immer der letzte der bei einer Steigung aufgeben muss weil das Vorderrad steigt.
Mir kommt in dem Fall aber auch zugute dass ich das Vertride hab. Mit abgesenkter Gabel, ProPedal im Dämpfer und ein bischen mit dem Hintern aufm Sattel nach vorne rutschen muss es schon sehr steil werden bis das Vorderrad steigt.


----------



## Zhen (10. September 2013)

Bei meinem neuen Gapstar mit CCDBA fühl ich beim Einfedern nach ca 2cm einen kleinen Widerstand und es macht ganz leise *klonk*. Ka wie ich das anders beschreiben soll. Fühlt sich an wie eine Schwelle, die überwunden werden muss. Jemand ne Ahnung, was das sein kann?


----------



## rob1111 (10. September 2013)

Absenken geht bei der Lyrik Solo Air leider nicht.
Werde mal mit weniger SAG und einem längeren Vorbau experimentieren.
Wetter ist eh grad schlecht -> zeit zum Schrauben


----------



## bi_69 (10. September 2013)

hi, könnte mir bitte jemand kurz sagen, welche kette auf dem 2013er gapstar drauf ist bzw. welche passt? kann das leider grad selbst nicht nachschauen... besten dank!


----------



## Thiel (10. September 2013)

Es passen alle üblichen 10 Fach Ketten von Shimano und Sram.

Ab Werk müsste eine von KMC drauf sein... aber da bin ich mir nich ganz sicher.

Jede Kette muss passend gekürzt werden.


----------



## bi_69 (10. September 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Es passen alle üblichen 10 Fach Ketten von Shimano und Sram.
> 
> Ab Werk müsste eine von KMC drauf sein... aber da bin ich mir nich ganz sicher.
> 
> Jede Kette muss passend gekürzt werden.




Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Stetox (10. September 2013)

Ich werde die Bestellung meines 2014er Gapstars stornieren. Hab im Outlet ein FRX Playzone bestellt. Das ist günstiger und schon morgen bei mir


----------



## alrde (11. September 2013)

Stetox schrieb:


> Ich werde die Bestellung meines 2014er Gapstars stornieren. Hab im Outlet ein FRX Playzone bestellt. Das ist günstiger und schon morgen bei mir


 
Mit dem Gedanken hatte ich auch gespielt. Schreib dann bitte mal wie es ist, das interessiert mich sehr.


----------



## napstarr (11. September 2013)

Heute die erste Tour mit meinem neuen Alpinist aus der Sparbuch-Aktion gemacht.

Die Bremse wurde wegen der Elixir7-Hebel gleich mal entsorgt und gegen eine Saint getauscht.
Gleich mal 250 g mehr auf der Waage.
Wurde aber kompensiert durch Hope/Flow-LRS und Tubeless.

Geiles Teil, muss ich schon sagen.
Klettert noch erträglich gut und geht bergab wie die Sau.
Dinge die mich mit dem AM ausgehebelt haben sind jetzt kaum noch wahrnehmbar!
Gewicht ist nur beim Tragen wirklich spürbar.

Aber genug erzählt und gelobt, worauf ich eigentlich rauswill:
Hat jemand einen Tipp wie man das Klappern der Kette gegen die Kettenführung leiser machen kann?
Das ist schon ziemlich laut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alrde (11. September 2013)

napstarr schrieb:


> Aber genug erzählt und gelobt, worauf ich eigentlich rauswill:
> Hat jemand einen Tipp wie man das Klappern der Kette gegen die Kettenführung leiser machen kann?
> Das ist schon ziemlich laut...


 
An meinem Gapstar klappert rein gar nichts, das einzige Geräusch ist der Freilauf. Darf auch eigentlich nicht klappern würd ich sagen.


----------



## napstarr (11. September 2013)

Klasse, das ist ja toll für dich.

Ich hatte trotzdem gefragt ob jemand einen Tipp hat und nicht wer das Problem bei einer KOMPLETT ANDEREN Kettenführung nicht hat ...


----------



## simdiem (11. September 2013)

Du bist ja ein ganz freundlicher... Mann Mann Mann. Google doch mal "Kette klappert" dann bekommste ruck zuck deine Antworten... stinkfaul aber rumpöbeln!


----------



## alrde (11. September 2013)

napstarr schrieb:


> Klasse, das ist ja toll für dich.
> 
> Ich hatte trotzdem gefragt ob jemand einen Tipp hat und nicht wer das Problem bei einer KOMPLETT ANDEREN Kettenführung nicht hat ...


 
Ich wollte nur damit sagen, dass ich es bei mir nicht habe, dachte Du willst wissen ob das andere auch haben. Ruf doch mal bei Canyon an. Aber bleib freundlich sonst legen die gleich wieder auf. 

Ich kann so eine Unfreundlichkeit einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## napstarr (11. September 2013)

Ich hab überhaupt nicht gepöbelt!
Hab' nur ne Themaverfehlung angemerkt...

Darf man überhaupt noch was fragen?
Bei Google findet man ja alles.
Dieses Forum - genauso wie alle anderen - braucht demnach ja keiner...

Allgemeine Antworten findet man bei Google meist, aber ich frag' doch lieber erst hier im spezifischen Thema, wo Leute mit gleichem Setup vielleicht die gleichen Probleme haben!

Dass sich alle immer gleich angegriffen fühlen...


----------



## alrde (11. September 2013)

napstarr schrieb:


> Klasse, das ist ja toll für dich.
> 
> Ich fand den Anfang Deiner Antwort halt ziemlich unfreundlich. Und Du siehst ja, ich hab einfach Deine Frage nicht ganz richtig verstanden. Aber ob ich mich dafür entschuldigen muss weiß ich nicht. War ja in bester Absicht. Ich würde also als Lösung Deines Problems vorschlagen:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow1 (12. September 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Bei meinem neuen Gapstar mit CCDBA fühl ich beim Einfedern nach ca 2cm einen kleinen Widerstand und es macht ganz leise *klonk*. Ka wie ich das anders beschreiben soll. Fühlt sich an wie eine Schwelle, die überwunden werden muss. Jemand ne Ahnung, was das sein kann?


 
Das Gleiche Problem habe ich auch, ist selbst nach einer Reklamation und einer "Reparatur" seitens Canyon nicht verschwunden...


----------



## Zhen (12. September 2013)

Flow1 schrieb:


> Das Gleiche Problem habe ich auch, ist selbst nach einer Reklamation und einer "Reparatur" seitens Canyon nicht verschwunden...



Hast du das Problem eingrenzen können? Liegts am Dämpfer oder am Hinterbau? Und hat das Problem sonst noch wer?


----------



## Flow1 (12. September 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Hast du das Problem eingrenzen können? Liegts am Dämpfer oder am Hinterbau? Und hat das Problem sonst noch wer?


 

Nein, noch konnte ich nichts eingrenzen... Durch die Überholung des "neuen" Dämpfers bei Canyon (das Rad hatte ich bis dahin kaum gefahren), ist es zwar besser geworden, aber nicht weg.

Canyon wollte mich dazu auch nochmal anrufen, dies ist aber noch nicht geschehen...

Vielleicht könnte sich Canyon ja hierzu nochmal melden!?
...Mein Rahmen hat auch ziemlich angefangen zu knacken, aber die WD-40 Behandlung hat geholfen...

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Zhen (12. September 2013)

Ok ich hab grad den Dämpfer ausgebaut und das überprüft. Der Widerstand kommt bei mir definitiv vom Hinterbau. Woher genau ist aber noch nicht klar. Irgendwas scheint da unter Spannung zu stehen >_<


----------



## napstarr (12. September 2013)

Könnte ein Lager sein.

Beim einpressen kann schonmal was schiefgehen und dann ist das Lager hin.


----------



## Flow1 (12. September 2013)

Dann werde ich wohl auch bei mir mal den Dämpfer ausbauen...
Und dann das Rad nochmal zu Canyon schicken müssen. Ich habe denen direkt geschrieben dass das Problem noch nicht behoben ist, als ich das Rad zurück bekam.
Eigentlich hätte der Canyon Mechaniker ja bemerken müssen, dass das Problem noch nicht verschwunden ist


----------



## Zhen (12. September 2013)

Hab mit einem sehr freundlichen Techniker bei Canyon gesprochen. Der hatte ein ziemlich schlechtes Gewissen, dass am Neurad so ein Fehler auftaucht. Er hätte mir angeboten, dass ich mein Neurad einsende und sofort ein anderes bekomme, weil die Reparatur halt wieder etwas dauert. Leider gibt es keine 13er Gapstars mehr, ich hab das letzte bekommen. Tja, das heißt ich muss jetzt meinen Rahmen einsenden (zunächst auf eigene Kosten, da Wohnsitz in Österreich). Achja und meine Charger hatte schon ne Delle als das Rad hier ankam 
Wuuuuuzaaaa...


----------



## un1e4shed (13. September 2013)

Was meint ihr, passt das Rot der Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben zum Evil Black?


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. September 2013)

rob1111 schrieb:


> Absenken geht bei der Lyrik Solo Air leider nicht.
> Werde mal mit weniger SAG und einem längeren Vorbau experimentieren.
> Wetter ist eh grad schlecht -> zeit zum Schrauben


Ich halte nichts davon, Druck aus der Gabel zu nehmen, nur damit sie ein klein wenig tiefer drin ist bergauf. 

Nimm stattdessen doch einfach den kleinen Canyon-Spanngurt der beim Versand dabei war und zurr die Gabel 30% zusammen.

Auch könnte es sein, dass du im Dämpfer zu wenig Druck drin hast. Aber das merkst du eh, falls er bei Sprüngen zu leicht durchschlägt.


----------



## Stetox (14. September 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, passt das Rot der Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben zum Evil Black?



Ich hatte das Gapstar in evil black und einen Laufradsatz mit roter Hope Nabe und roten Nippen. Aus meiner Sicht hat es super gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (14. September 2013)

hab ich auch, sieht top aus


----------



## un1e4shed (16. September 2013)

Stetox schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Gapstar in evil black und einen Laufradsatz mit roter Hope Nabe und roten Nippen. Aus meiner Sicht hat es super gepasst



Super Danke


----------



## Niklas0 (16. September 2013)

Mal ne frage: wie sehr ihr das? Fahrt ihr im Winter mit euren fullys? Leiden die Lager da nicht extrem? Bin mir am überlegen mein HT für den Winter fitt zu machen..

Lg


----------



## alrde (16. September 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage: wie sehr ihr das? Fahrt ihr im Winter mit euren fullys? Leiden die Lager da nicht extrem? Bin mir am überlegen mein HT für den Winter fitt zu machen..
> 
> Lg


 
Nö, da hab ich keine Angst. Immer danach Salz abwaschen wär gut denke ich. Den gedichteten Lagern ist ja egal, was da rumscheuert. Dämpfer und Gabel sollten das auch vertragen. 

Schwieriger ist die Frage zu beantworten, ob ich mich bei Frost zum Fahren aufraffen kann.


----------



## Niklas0 (16. September 2013)

Ok.. Danke!  Naja das werde ich auf jedenfall schaffen  finde es hat auch mal was im
Schnee zu fahren einfach nur schön dicke anziehen dann passt Dat!


----------



## rmfausi (16. September 2013)

Ich fahre beides im Winter, aber Winterzeit ist Hardtailzeit! Ein Hardtail ist einfacher von der Technik, nur zwei Lager Tret- und Steuerlager. Zu Putzen geht es auch einfacher.
Muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 

Gruß rmfausi 


Happy Biking


----------



## Zhen (20. September 2013)

Tach zusammen. Kleine, vermutlich dämliche Frage...  Hat das 13er Torque ne PM7 Aufnahme? Überall steht PM, nirgendwo steht, welche genau das ist. Danke sehr!


----------



## alrde (20. September 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Tach zusammen. Kleine, vermutlich dämliche Frage...  Hat das 13er Torque ne PM7 Aufnahme? Überall steht PM, nirgendwo steht, welche genau das ist. Danke sehr!


 
Würde Dir gerne helfen, habe aber keine Ahnung was das bedeutet? Ich dachte PM ist PM


----------



## Zhen (20. September 2013)

Naja, es gibt ja PostMount 6, 7, 8 Aufnahmen. Die Lyrik z.B. hat PM6, die Totem hat PM8 und das Canyon, dachte ich, hätte PM6. Aber der Adapter passt nicht. 
Ist ein SM-MA-F203P/P PM auf PM Von Shimano für 203er Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alrde (20. September 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt ja PostMount 6, 7, 8 Aufnahmen. Die Lyrik z.B. hat PM6, die Totem hat PM8 und das Canyon, dachte ich, hätte PM6. Aber der Adapter passt nicht.
> Ist ein SM-MA-F203P/P PM auf PM Von Shimano für 203er Scheiben.


 
Sorry, da hab ich echt gar keinen Durchblick. Aber schöne Fotos hast Du!


----------



## Zhen (20. September 2013)

alrde schrieb:


> Sorry, da hab ich echt gar keinen Durchblick. Aber schöne Fotos hast Du!



Hihi, danke  Jemand anders nen Plan?


----------



## Thiel (20. September 2013)

Ich kann hinten eine 180mm disc ohne adapter fahren.


----------



## Zhen (20. September 2013)

Danke, dann ist es eine PM7-Aufnahme. Von Shimano gibts da gar keine Adapter auf 203mm. Muss irgendwas anderes her.


----------



## un1e4shed (20. September 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Danke, dann ist es eine PM7-Aufnahme. Von Shimano gibts da gar keine Adapter auf 203mm. Muss irgendwas anderes her.


Gibts schon, ist nur gut versteckt....

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...c-Adapter-180PP-PM6-180-mm-Scheibe--2765.html

Und bitte erst lesen, dann meckern


----------



## Zhen (20. September 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Gibts schon, ist nur gut versteckt....
> 
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...c-Adapter-180PP-PM6-180-mm-Scheibe--2765.html
> 
> Und bitte erst lesen, dann meckern



Tatsächlich, danke dir. Lustig ist übrigens, dass die Info, dass es von Shimano keinen entsprechenden Adapter gibt, von TNC-Hamburg stammt  Der meinte, sie nähmen dann immer Adapter von Magura.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norranz (20. September 2013)

Hey Leute,

ich spiele momentan auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Torque EX zu kaufen.
Aus den Berichte auf den Vorseiten konnte ich heraus lesen, dass das Torque genau das Richtige für mich ist. Die Dame bei der Canyon Hotline hat mir zwar ein Strive für gelegentliche Bikepark Besuche und kleine Touren mit maximalen Spaß im Dowbnhill empfohlen, den Rat werde ich aber nicht folgen. Begründung übrigens: Das Torque ist zu schwer. 

Naja, mein Favorit ist das Trailstar 2013. Ich find die Hammerschmidt sehr interessant und das P/L ist momentan echt OK. Ich überlege aber die Float gegen eine Lyrik RC2DH zu tauschen. Lohnt sich der Umbau, oder ist die Float gleichwertig? Ich habe auch häufig was von hohen Wartungskosten für die Fox Gabeln gelesen. Mit wieviel Euros muss ich denn da rechnen?! Und wieviel bekomme ich für eine ungefahrene Float?!

Und zu guter letzt kommt natürlich die obligatorische Frage nach der Rahmengröße. 
Ich bin 180 cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 83 cm. Laut Canyon HP wäre das Größe M. Liege ich da richtig?!

Mfg Sascha


----------



## DiscoDuDe (20. September 2013)

norranz schrieb:


> Begründung übrigens: Das Torque ist zu schwer.




zu schwer..... also ich hab noch ein zweites 2011er torque a.l.a vertride style und komme mit pedalen auf gewogene 13,58 kg.... was daran schwer sein soll..

aber ok.. kostet auch komplette xtr gruppe, leider nur ne lyrik gabel (gewichtshalber) diese aber auf 180 getunet. und tada


----------



## Krustenking (21. September 2013)

Mit der RahmengrÃ¶Ãe dÃ¼rftest du goldrichtig liegen. Ich bin 177 mit 87er Beinen und fahre M. Bin zwar auch der Ansicht dass wenn meine Beine auch nur 1mm lÃ¤nger wÃ¤ren ich nen L Rahmen brÃ¤uchte, aber da deine ja kÃ¼rzer sind solltest es fÃ¼r dich passen.

Die Anmerkung der Dame von der Hotline wÃ¼rde ich aber nicht ohne weiteres abtun. Bin vorher Hardtail gefahren und das Mehrgewicht + Geometrie wirken sich schon ziemlich deutlich auf den Kraftaufwand bei Touren aus. Mit dem Hardtail sind 60 Km / 1500 Hm kein Problem, mit dem Torque bin ich danach vÃ¶llig fertig. Ich weis zwar nicht wie DiscoDuDe auf die 13,58 Kg kommt, aber mein Vertride wiegt gewogene 15,00 Kg (hab ne Reverb nachgerÃ¼stet, das schlÃ¤gt gleich mal mit + 500g zu Buche)...vllt ist ja der Rahmen seit 2011 schwerer geworden.
Und da das Trailflow ja auch nicht gerade das leichteste ist prophezeihe ich dir fÃ¼r einen M Rahmen mit Pedalen ca. 16 Kg wenn du nicht das Geld in die Hand nimmst um abzuspecken...und das merkst du auf Touren definitiv. Daher solltest du dir Ã¼berlegen was dir wichtiger ist, Trailperformance vom Torque oder Tourentauglichkeit vom Strive. 
Man kann auch mit dem Torque gut Touren fahren (mach ich ja auch), aber mit dem Strive eben noch deutlich besser (ein Freund von mir hat das, deswegen weis ich wie es sich fÃ¤hrt). Gleichwohl wird dir das Strive auch im Bikepark Freude bereiten, wenn auch nicht so viel wie das Torque.

Kompletter Gabelservice fÃ¼r Fox kostet 140â¬...musst du aber auch nicht unbedingt jÃ¤hrlich machen lassen. Nur nachschmieren kann man auch bei Fox Gabeln selber machen. BezÃ¼glich wiederverkaufswert und Vergleich Float/Lyric kann ich dir aber nix sagen.


----------



## xyzHero (21. September 2013)

Das Gewicht von DiscoDuDe ist schon sehr sportlich. Meines wiegt in M inkl. Reverb und Pedale ziemlich genau 15kg. 
Tuningpotential sehe ich in der Reverb (-300g die normale wiegt ja auch etwas), Lyrci statt 180er Talas (-400g). Bei den LAufrädern/REifen kann man sicherlich eine Menge sparen, aber ich weiß nicht ob das dem Einsatzbereich gerecht wird.

Aber um zurück zum Thema zu kommen. Mit dem Rad kann man problemlos 2000hm und 90km fahren! Man ist halt nicht so schnell wie mit einem HT.

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (21. September 2013)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> aber ok.. kostet auch komplette xtr gruppe, leider nur ne lyrik gabel (gewichtshalber) diese aber auf 180 getunet. und tada



Salve, wie macht sich denn die 180er Lyrik? und was wiegt die? und wie geht das= 
daaaanke


----------



## Thiel (21. September 2013)

Du kannst dir eine Solo Air Einheit mit 180mm kaufen und ein passendes Casting dafür.
Wenn sie an der 170er Lyrik nichts geändert haben, sitzen die Buchsen nämlich nicht passend für 180mm Federweg.

Gibt es alles als Ersatzteile im Rock Shox PDF mit Artikelnummern.

Ein Domain Casting geht übrigens auch, da es die mit 180mm ab Werk zu kaufen gibt.
Die 180er Lyrik findet man nur als OEM bei zB Scott Genius.


----------



## Jason13 (21. September 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Salve, wie macht sich denn die 180er Lyrik? und was wiegt die? und wie geht das=
> daaaanke



Das geht glaub ich nur bis BJ 2009?
Korrigiert mich wenn das falsch ist  
Und ich denke, wenn man vorher 170mm Lyrik gefahren ist, wird man wohl keinen großen Unterschied merken  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## napstarr (21. September 2013)

Zum Thema PM7:

Such mal nach "Torque Saint".
Es gibt einen Thread über die Adapter die möglich sind.


----------



## norranz (21. September 2013)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Hilfe.
Mir ist schon bewusst, dass ich mit einem AM oder Enduro leichter den Berg hinauf komme. Wenn es größere Touren werden sollen, kann ich ja immer noch mein Genius nehmen. Momentan habe ich im Downhill aber immer im Hinterkopf, dass Rahmen und Dämpfer am Genius nicht für größere Sprünge oder Drops gedacht sind. Letztes Jahr habe ich diese Tatsache ignoriert und der Dämpfer ging dann 2x zum Service. Zum Glück auf Garantie / Kulanz.
Genau diese Gedanken möchte ich mir mit dem neuen Bike nicht machen. Auch nicht im Bikepark. Also lange Rede, kurze Antwort: Trailperformance hat definitv Priorität!


----------



## Stetox (24. September 2013)

alrde schrieb:


> Mit dem Gedanken hatte ich auch gespielt. Schreib dann bitte mal wie es ist, das interessiert mich sehr.


Kann momentan noch nicht viel berichten. Das Bike ist seit einer Woche bei mir und schmückt das Wohnzimmer. Optisch sieht die Farbe pogo-grey viel schöner aus als auf der Homepage. Bisher hab ich die Bremsen gegen Zee getauscht, und die Gabel gegen eine MZ 66 RC3, DMR Vault montiert und werde die Laufräder gegen Spank Spike/Hope tauschen und wohl auf zweifach umbauen.

Hab es momentan nur ein paar mal in der Wohnung "gefahren" um zu testen wie es sich anfühlt und ich bin begeistert. Erste richtige Probefahrt mach ich dann, wenn es komplett ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alrde (25. September 2013)

Stetox schrieb:


> und werde die Laufräder gegen Spank Spike/Hope tauschen.


 
Ich kann übrigens über die Laufräder am Gapstar nicht meckern. Bin letzten Samstag beim schnellen Überfahren einer vorstehenden Betonröhre auf dem Hinterrad (Schweineweg Forsbach), voll durchgeschlagen. Lautes "Klong" von der Felge, aber rein gar nix passiert. Ich wiege 105kg, da hat die Felge schon was zu verpacken. Dank Tubeless konnte ich einfach weiterfahren. Warum vorsorglich die Felgen tauschen, ich mach diese erstmal kaputt. 
Ich glaube, jeder sollte sich erstmal fragen, ob er so hart fährt, dass die Felgen die Grätsche machen. Wenn irgendwelche wirklich guten und mutigen Freerider sagen, dass die Felgen Mist sind, heißt das doch nicht, dass die bei jedem kaputtgehen. Wenn die bei meinem Gewicht Durchschläge vertragen würde ich mir als 75kg-Biker überlegen, ob ich den Felgen nicht erstmal eine Chance gebe.
Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich nicht die Faszination verstehe, sich immer weiter geile Sachen fürs Bike kaufen zu wollen. Versteht mich da nicht falsch, ich bin genauso bekloppt. 
Die vorangegangene Überlegung ist also rein rationeller Natur, und BIKEN ist ja eben genau das Gegenteil von rationell. Also viel Spaß mit den neuen Felgen!

Ich halte das Torque übrigens auch immer noch für absolut tourentauglich. Bin gestern nochmal die Kontrollrunde auf meinem Ghost gefahren. Es fühlt sich viel leichter und schneller an, aber auf 11,7 km Waldweg war ich gerademal eine Minute schneller als mit dem Torque. Und das kann ja an anderen Dingen gelegen haben. Den Test müsste man noch mehrmals wiederholen um das ergebnis ernst zu nehmen. Hab allerdings am Torque hinten den Conti MK drauf. Mit dem High Roller hinten war der Unterschied gewaltig, da musste ich auf dieser Runde am letzten Berg schieben, weil ich mich vorher so verausgabt hatte um eine schnelle Runde zu fahren! Also, das Ding gehört auf den Trail, aber um auf Achse da hin zu kommen ist es absolut geeignet. Und bergab kann man anderen auch gut wieder Zeit damit abnehmen. Außerdem saukomfortabel!


----------



## Zhen (25. September 2013)

alrde schrieb:


> Ich kann übrigens über die Laufräder am Gapstar nicht meckern. Bin letzten Samstag beim schnellen Überfahren einer vorstehenden Betonröhre auf dem Hinterrad (Schweineweg Forsbach), voll durchgeschlagen. Lautes "Klong" von der Felge, aber rein gar nix passiert. Ich wiege 105kg, da hat die Felge schon was zu verpacken. Dank Tubeless konnte ich einfach weiterfahren. Warum vorsorglich die Felgen tauschen, ich mach diese erstmal kaputt.
> Ich glaube, jeder sollte sich erstmal fragen, ob er so hart fährt, dass die Felgen die Grätsche machen. Wenn irgendwelche wirklich guten und mutigen Freerider sagen, dass die Felgen Mist sind, heißt das doch nicht, dass die bei jedem kaputtgehen. Wenn die bei meinem Gewicht Durchschläge vertragen würde ich mir als 75kg-Biker überlegen, ob ich den Felgen nicht erstmal eine Chance gebe.
> Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich nicht die Faszination verstehe, sich immer weiter geile Sachen fürs Bike kaufen zu wollen. Versteht mich da nicht falsch, ich bin genauso bekloppt.
> Die vorangegangene Überlegung ist also rein rationeller Natur, und BIKEN ist ja eben genau das Gegenteil von rationell. Also viel Spaß mit den neuen Felgen!
> ...



Die Felgen sind der letzte Mist, da muss man kein hardcore-Freerider für sein. Vielleicht hat da bei dir irgendwas anderes klonk gemacht, oder du hast ein mittleres Wunder erlebt. Die Charger ziehen jedenfalls Dellen an, wie ******* Fliegen


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. September 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen! 
Von 4 Felgen, sehen 4 wie nach nem Crash aus. Einer der Sätze wird nur für Touren benutzt. 

Ich bin auch offizielles Mitglied der SunRingle Dingel-hater! Und es werden immer mehr...


----------



## Niklas0 (25. September 2013)

Bin zufrieden. Und wie sich das hier anhört fahren die meisten ja Touren damit. Habe die Dinger im Bikepark (jedenfalls was Sprünge angeht) schon ziemlich hart rangenommen und die kleine acht welche mein Hinterrad vorweißt kann man nur beim ganz genauen hingucken sehen.


----------



## rmfausi (25. September 2013)

Klar Niklas, was wiegst du mit deinen 13 od. 14 Jahren? Und was wiegen die anderen hier im Forum? Ich bin fahrfertig Tour und Bikepark mit 85-90 kg dabei. Das gute an den weichen Felgen ist, das man sie einfach wieder ausbeulen kann. 

Mit meinen bin ich auch nicht besonders glücklich muss aber jetzt erstmal reichen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Niklas0 (25. September 2013)

Hey! Ich bin 15  naja Wiege auch Fahrfertig gute 78kg ... Denke die meisten  hier wiegen fast dasselbe.


----------



## Ollik (25. September 2013)

wuw noch ein 15 jähriger gapstar fahrer


----------



## psx0407 (26. September 2013)

servus,
das ex trailflow ist meiner meinung nach von der ausstattung mehr auf freeride als auf enduro ausgerichtet (hammerschmidt, breiterer lenker, größere scheiben, keine gabelabsenkung oder dämpferplattform).

kann ein ex-trailflow-fahrer aus erster hand sagen, wie sich das trailflow bergauf fahren lässt?
steigt es, merkt man das gewicht über gebühr, reicht die übersetzung, usw.?

psx0407


----------



## Lukas_98 (26. September 2013)

Ollik schrieb:


> wuw noch ein 15 jähriger gapstar fahrer



Und noch einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _sebastian (26. September 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> servus,
> das ex trailflow ist meiner meinung nach von der ausstattung mehr auf freeride als auf enduro ausgerichtet (hammerschmidt, breiterer lenker, größere scheiben, keine gabelabsenkung oder dämpferplattform).
> 
> kann ein ex-trailflow-fahrer aus erster hand sagen, wie sich das trailflow bergauf fahren lässt?
> ...



Hi,

Ich habe heute noch ne 30km Tour gemacht und ehrlich gesagt, finde ich keinen gravierenden Unterschied zu meinem vorherigen. 
Sowieso bin ich sehr positiv überrascht von der Bergauf-Performance. Hätte ich nicht so erwartet vor der dem Kauf. Und wenn du wirklich ne Absenkung brauchst, nimm dir einfach einen Spanngurt mit. Habe immer einen dabei, allerdings noch nie wirklich benötigt. Noch keine Probleme mit Steigen gehabt. 
Übersetzung der HS reicht mMn auch aus. Klar, wenn du mit 40km/h die Straße runter ballerst, kommt nicht mehr viel, da könnte man noch nen großen Gang brauchen. Aber sonst finde ich die Übersetzungen echt gut. Ich muss mich allerdings an dieser Stelle auch als absoluter HS-Fan outen, im Gegensatz zu den anderen, gefühlt 98,7% der Forumsuser hier 

Und für den Preis momentan im Outlet würde ich sowieso direkt zuschlagen. Nur mal so eben angemerkt.


----------



## psx0407 (27. September 2013)

...finde weder auf der canyon-hp noch hier im thread die werksseitig verbaute vorbaulänge beim ex.
ist diese überall gleich oder variiert diese zwischen den modellen?

danke vorab.

psx0407


----------



## rmfausi (27. September 2013)

Beim Torque EX von 2013:

S & M = 45mm
L = 60mm

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## un1e4shed (27. September 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Beim Torque EX von 2013:
> 
> S & M = 45mm
> L = 60mm
> ...



Stimmt nur beim Gapstar...


----------



## sirios (27. September 2013)

Kann mir rein zufällig jemand sagen wie viele Kettenglieder das EX hat? Mir kommt es so vor als wäre die Kette mit 112 Gliedern doch nen Tick zu lang. Hab auch leider keinen Vergleich, da ich die Kiste neu aufgebaut  hab.


----------



## Thiel (27. September 2013)

Kürz die Kette doch einfach passend ?

Es gibt geschätze 874 Kombinationen von Kettenblättern + Kassetten und nicht die EINE passende Kettenlänge.

Mit was willst du denn da vergleichen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (27. September 2013)

Da hast du natürlich Recht , ich war eben einfach zu faul um mich damit zu befassen. Morgen früh schau ich mir das nochmal an c


----------



## Master_KK (28. September 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich Recht , ich war eben einfach zu faul um mich damit zu befassen. Morgen früh schau ich mir das nochmal an c



Hab bei mir zwei Glieder rausgenommen. Schau einfach mal wie der Umwerfer bei groß-groß steht und ob du da noch Luft hast bzw. ob sich alle Kombinationen durchschalten lassen.


----------



## rob1111 (28. September 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Hab bei mir zwei Glieder rausgenommen. Schau einfach mal wie der Umwerfer bei groß-groß steht und ob du da noch Luft hast bzw. ob sich alle Kombinationen durchschalten lassen.



Du meinst wohl eher das Schaltwerk oder?


----------



## Heavenly (28. September 2013)

Habe Interesse am Torque EX Trailflow.
Nur mich stört die Gabel und die HS.
Was würde ich für eine neue                                                                                                                       Fox 36 FLOAT RC2 und neuer HS AM im Bikemarkt bekommen?

Kann jemand mal eine Lyrik RC2H mit einer Durolux RC2 vergleichen?


----------



## DennisS (28. September 2013)

Heavenly schrieb:


> Habe Interesse am Torque EX Trailflow.
> Nur mich stört die Gabel und die HS.
> Was würde ich für eine neue                                                                                                                       Fox 36 FLOAT RC2 und neuer HS AM im Bikemarkt bekommen?
> 
> Kann jemand mal eine Lyrik RC2H mit einer Durolux RC2 vergleichen?


Was genau stört an einer Float ?


----------



## Heavenly (28. September 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> Was genau stört an einer Float ?



Bis jetzt noch nichts, bin sie noch nicht einmal gefahren. 
Bin aber kein Fox-Fan und der Service ist mir auch zu teuer.
Außer Frage steht, dass das Teil auch gut funktionieren kann.


----------



## Thiel (28. September 2013)

Für die Hammerschmidt sind die Preise im Keller. Die bekommt man neu für 400,- mit was suchen.

Mehr wie 300,- darfst du dir nicht erhoffen.

Für die Float keine Ahnung... unter 450,- würde ich die nicht verkaufen.


----------



## rmfausi (29. September 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Stimmt nur beim Gapstar...



Alpinist:
S & M = 65mm
L = 80mm

Trailflow:
S & M = 65mm
L = 80mm

Vertride:
S = 60mm
M & L =70mm

Die Informationen habe ich aus der Wayback Machine von archive.org.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## un1e4shed (29. September 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Alpinist:
> S & M = 65mm
> L = 80mm
> 
> ...



Naja in den Geodaten auf Canyon.com stehts auch...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (30. September 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob man jeden Taco-Bashguard z.B. den hier  http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Bashguard/X1-Bashguard-Ersatz-32-38T.html an die Kefü vom Gapstar bauen kann? Das müsste ja eigentlich eine standardisierte Aufnahme sein und so ziemlihc immer passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (30. September 2013)

interessante frage!
ich möchte am alpinist auch den bashguard von der ethirteen-kurbel wegmachen und einen taco montieren.

hat das alpinist die e13-trs-kefü mit montagemöglichkeit für einen taco oder ist die variante ohne taco-aufnahme verbaut?
falls ja: welcher taco passt?
brauche ich unterlegscheiben für die kettenblattschrauben, wenn ich den bashguard weglassen will?

vielen dank schon mal für die antworten.

psx0407


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (30. September 2013)

Genau darum gehts mir! 
Aber die Frage nach den Kettenblattschrauben kann ich dir beantworten, es gibt kurze und lange, wenn du den Bashring abmachst brauchst du kurze um das Blatt zu montieren.
LG


----------



## fuschnick (30. September 2013)

Gerade bei den 2fach Führungen ist die Kette mit einem zusätzlichen Bashguard besser gesichert als die Taco Variante. Sieht halt nur nicht so bling bling aus.

Aber um auf eure Fragen zurück zu kommen.. die TRS gibt es Original nur für das eine oder andere zu beziehen. Würde mich wundern wenn da Canyon etwas aus Beiden zusammengebastelt hätte. Wie wäre es mit selbst im Keller nach sehen gehen??


----------



## psx0407 (30. September 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern wenn da Canyon etwas aus Beiden zusammengebastelt hätte. Wie wäre es mit selbst im Keller nach sehen gehen??


geht schlecht, weil in meinem keller noch kein torque ex steht. dauert noch ein bisschen...

psx0407


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (30. September 2013)

Also bei mir sind da so löcher drin, aber passen die auch ???


----------



## alrde (30. September 2013)

Bei meinem Kumpel hat sich letztes WE die ganze Kettenführung in den Langlöchern verdreht, weil er mit diesem Taco-Dings irgendwo angeschlagen ist. Die Führung hat dann am Reifen geschliffen Um das richtig zu beheben muss man die Kurbel demontieren weil man sonst nicht an die Schrauben kommt. Seid ihr sicher, dass der Taco besser ist als ein Bashguard? Wollte mir auch so ein Ding dranschrauben, jetzt bin ich aber nicht mehr sicher. Der Bashguard kann doch auch ne Menge vertragen oder? Und der Taco hat ja dann eher noch ein erhöhtes Pannenrisiko.


----------



## fuschnick (1. Oktober 2013)

Mr Ned,

guck mal hier auf dem Bild. Das verdeutlicht den Unterschied eigentlich ganz gut. 

Wenn du die Aufnahme hast, brauchst du einen passenden Taco, ich denke hier kommt nur ein e13 in Frage und den unteren Slider.

Insgesamt wird das bestimmt nicht viel günstiger als die komplette Führung zu wechseln.


----------



## jimmykane (1. Oktober 2013)

Mein Gapstar steht zum Verkauf: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/242445-canyon-torque-ex-gapstar-2013-enduro-freerider-grosze-m


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (1. Oktober 2013)

Danke fuschnik! Nagut, dann werde ich das mit dem Taco sein lassen, zumal ja die Kettenführungseigenschaften darunter leiden könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (1. Oktober 2013)

Hey liebe Torque-Besitzer. Bin grade dabei mein Nerve zu verkaufen, da ich nach was größerem such.
 Jedoch wollte ich mich vorher mal auf ein torque setzen. Hat denn jemand aus Bayern(am besten Oberpfalz) eins in M auf dass ich mich mal draufsetzen könnte?;-)


----------



## DennisS (1. Oktober 2013)

Heavenly schrieb:


> Bis jetzt noch nichts, bin sie noch nicht einmal gefahren.
> Bin aber kein Fox-Fan und der Service ist mir auch zu teuer.
> Außer Frage steht, dass das Teil auch gut funktionieren kann.



So nun ist die Frage was ist der Sinnige ersatz ?
Ne Lyrik hat nur 170mm, geht aber sicher auch.
Ne Totem ? Overkill ?
Also ich würde da die Float drinlassen die raushauen, verlierst vermutl mehr als du davon hast....


----------



## Heavenly (2. Oktober 2013)

DennisS schrieb:


> So nun ist die Frage was ist der Sinnige ersatz ?
> Ne Lyrik hat nur 170mm, geht aber sicher auch.
> Ne Totem ? Overkill ?
> Also ich würde da die Float drinlassen die raushauen, verlierst vermutl mehr als du davon hast....



Bike kommt nächste Woche  und ich lasse die Float erst einmal drin und teste sie 2-3 Touren, dann kann ich sie immer noch rausschmeißen. 
Die Float ist ein OEM-Modell - Zwar Factory Series aber ohne Kashima und nur 170mm.

Die HammerSchmidt tausche ich aber gleich, ist mir einfach zu schwer.
HS:1623g
SLX-Kurbel, x9 Umwerfer, Kefü, etwas längere Kette: ca. 1150g
Fast 500g Ersparnis. 
Was für eine Kefü ist empfehlenswert für zweifach 22-38 und welchen ISCG-Standard hat das Torque?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (2. Oktober 2013)

Wenns wieder ne 170er werden soll spricht ja eigentlich nichts gegen die Lyrik. Totem ist halt geil, fragt mal Zhen!


----------



## User60311 (2. Oktober 2013)

du kannst die Float aber sicherlich auf 180 umspacern.


----------



## simdiem (3. Oktober 2013)

Heavenly schrieb:


> Bike kommt nächste Woche  und ich lasse die Float erst einmal drin und teste sie 2-3 Touren, dann kann ich sie immer noch rausschmeißen.
> Die Float ist ein OEM-Modell - Zwar Factory Series aber ohne Kashima und nur 170mm.
> 
> Die HammerSchmidt tausche ich aber gleich, ist mir einfach zu schwer.
> ...



An meinem FRX hat sich die 2-fach Kefü von Canyon bewährt. Kann nur gutes berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahr momentan auch die 2-fach Führung von Canyon. Hab die vom Strive übernommen und hab absolut keine Probleme damit. Fährt sich super!


----------



## Zhen (3. Oktober 2013)

Jaaa, die Totem ist der Wahnsinn. Aber sie ist halt leider Gottes schwer. Wenn man viel bergauf fährt/trägt und nicht ultra leichte Teile am restlichen Bike hat, dann würd ichs mir gut überlegen. In Sachen Performance/Robustheit/Style/Sicherheitsgefühl find ich sie bis jetzt unübertroffen.


----------



## Zhen (3. Oktober 2013)

Ist zwar minimalst offtopic, aber kann mir jemand gescheite Handschuhe zum Freeriden empfehlen? Sollten auch mal für uphills geeignet sein, aber vor allem genug Schutz bieten und eben möglichst nicht so teuer sein. Das Angebot überfordert mich  
Dankee


----------



## subzero265 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hi Flow1

Hast die 150km-Tour durchziehen können mit dem Torque, wie ist's gelaufen?

Gruss
sub265


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (6. Oktober 2013)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand einen Monarch plus im Torque probiert.


----------



## Thiel (6. Oktober 2013)

Geht nicht weil gibts nicht in 241x76


----------



## Heavenly (8. Oktober 2013)

Bike ist angekommen 
Erstmal das Hinterrad nicht rein bekommen, die X9 hat schon eine starke Feder für den Käfig, habe mich einfach nicht getraut etwas stärker zu drücken.

Habe mit 174/SL81 (Lange Beine/ kurzer Torso) ein M bestellt, finde es einfach angenehmer etwas aufrechter zu sitzen. 
Als ich dann die Reverb reingesteckt habe, kam mir der Sattel schon verdächtig hoch vor.

speichenquaeler hat die selbe Schrittlänge und hat die Reverb 3-4cm raus (http://bikemarkt-images.mtb-news.net/6/4/3/9/2/5/_/large_dsc1323h.jpg), anscheinend hat er eine 125er Reverb und bei mir ist eine 150er dran. 
Panisch Pedale drangeschraubt und aufm Hof noch eine Runde gedreht, zwischen Reverb  und Sattelklemme sind noch ein 3/4 cm. 
Sattelüberhöhung passt perfekt. 
Immer noch ein bisschen ungewohnt aufzusteigen, ohne Sag ist der Sattel schon sehr hoch beim aufsteigen. 
Morgen endlich erste Runde drehen.


----------



## Micha382 (8. Oktober 2013)

Heavenly schrieb:


> Bike ist angekommen
> Erstmal das Hinterrad nicht rein bekommen, die X9 hat schon eine starke Feder für den Käfig, habe mich einfach nicht getraut etwas stärker zu drücken.
> 
> Habe mit 174/SL81 (Lange Beine/ kurzer Torso) ein M bestellt, finde es einfach angenehmer etwas aufrechter zu sitzen.
> ...



Ist aber nicht Original von Canyon so wie es dasteht oder?


----------



## Thiel (8. Oktober 2013)

Nein, da ist schon einiges verändert


----------



## psx0407 (9. Oktober 2013)

Heavenly schrieb:


> speichenquaeler hat die selbe Schrittlänge und hat die Reverb 3-4cm raus (http://bikemarkt-images.mtb-news.net/6/4/3/9/2/5/_/large_dsc1323h.jpg), anscheinend hat er eine 125er Reverb und bei mir ist eine 150er dran.


als ich mein alpinist vor 10 tagen telefonisch bestellt habe, habe ich extra wg. der länge der reverb nachgefragt. habe nämlich auch die sorge, dass sie zu hoch sein könnte.
der mitarbeiter am telefon sagte mir, die 150mm-reverbs würden nicht mehr verbaut werden. das hat mich beruhigt.

deine erfahrung mit deinem bike beunruhigt mich jetzt aber wieder...




Micha382 schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht Original von Canyon so wie es dasteht oder?



nein, da ist nur noch der rahmen, die steuerzentrale und das kurbelset sowie die gabel original. der rest ist ausgetauscht.
sehr schön, aber zu teuer...   

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alrde (9. Oktober 2013)

Heavenly schrieb:


> Bike ist angekommen
> Erstmal das Hinterrad nicht rein bekommen, die X9 hat schon eine starke Feder für den Käfig, habe mich einfach nicht getraut etwas stärker zu drücken.


 
Lustig, mir ging es genauso. Ich hab sogar bei Canyon angerufen deswegen. Wollte an dem neuen Rad nicht direkt den Schaltkäfig abbrechen. 

Eine Sache macht mich mittlerweile am Gapstar aber doch etwas unzufrieden. Ich habe das Rad jetzt gut 4 Wochen, und habe immer noch Angst vor Gaps. Ich finde den Namen echt irreführend, dachte eigentlich, mit dem Gapstar wär ich nächstes Jahr bei den X-Games dabei.


----------



## psx0407 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ich hatte vor jahren ein alutech wildsau, das hat mich auch nicht recht verändert...aber wohl auch gut so.
Psx0407


----------



## Micha382 (9. Oktober 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> als ich mein alpinist vor 10 tagen telefonisch bestellt habe, habe ich extra wg. der länge der reverb nachgefragt. habe nämlich auch die sorge, dass sie zu hoch sein könnte.
> der mitarbeiter am telefon sagte mir, die 150mm-reverbs würden nicht mehr verbaut werden. das hat mich beruhigt.
> 
> deine erfahrung mit deinem bike beunruhigt mich jetzt aber wieder...
> ...



Zu Beginn des MJ 2013 wurden die Reverbs in 150mm verbaut, so auch bei meinem Strive. Das haben sie dann auf 125mm geändert und wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe ist das Torque hier ein gebrauchtes Bike und nicht neu von Canyon - daher solltest du das Problem mit der 150mm Reverb nicht haben


----------



## speichenquaeler (9. Oktober 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> nein, da ist nur noch der rahmen, die steuerzentrale und das kurbelset sowie die gabel original. der rest ist ausgetauscht.
> sehr schön, aber zu teuer...
> 
> psx0407


 

Man kann es auch andersrum darstellen:

Ich habe den LRS getauscht, weil mir der Mut fehlte mit den Sun Ringlés zu arbeiten. Auf die Elixir hatte ich nachdem ich mich in der Vergangenheit an bissige Druckpunkte à la Formula gewöhnt hatte, keine Lust. Die Reverb-Stealth ist Pflicht und der Sattel passt zum Hintern. Alles andere ist Original.

Natürlich wäre ein Alpinist preislich ähnlich angesiedelt. Allerdings wollte ich das CC und RS Fahrwerk und einen ordentlichen LRS. Und dann kommt man nun halt bei dem Preis raus. Ein Vertride kommt mir auf Grund der vielen Leichtbauteile nicht in die Garage.

Ob das nun zu teuer oder den Preis wert ist, muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten.

Wenn man dem Feedback auf meine zarten Verkaufsversuche folgt, wird es wohl zu teuer sein. Aus diesem und weiteren pragmatischen Gründen, werde ich das Bike behalten und verstärkt es auch nutzen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## alrde (9. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich habe den LRS getauscht, weil mir der Mut fehlte mit den Sun Ringlés zu arbeiten.


 
Wenn Du den LRS verschenken willst, weil er ja eh offensichtlich total kacke ist, ich nehm ihn. Bezahle auch den Versand.

Meiner hält immer noch, aber einen in Reserve zu haben schadet ja nicht. Fahrt ihr denn wirklich alle so extrem, dass die Räder kaputt gehen? Vielleicht wohnt ja einer von euch in meiner Nähe, und kann mir beibringen, wie ich meine Hemmschwellen so überwinde, dass ich auch mal was kaputtmache. Das fänd ich super. Irgendwie komm ich mir blöd vor ohne lange Narben und gebrochene Teile. Ganz im Enst, wobei gehen euch denn die Laufräder kaputt?

Ein Kollege hat mir kürzlich erzählt, dass das 29er Vorderrad seines 130kg Kumpels bei Vollbremsübungen komplett zusammengeklappt ist. Mann davon hätt ich gern ein Foto für den 29er Thread.


----------



## Thiel (9. Oktober 2013)

Nicht alle sun ringle lr sind gleich schlecht eingespeicht.


----------



## alrde (9. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Man kann es auch andersrum darstellen:
> 
> Ich habe den LRS getauscht, weil mir der Mut fehlte mit den Sun Ringlés zu arbeiten. Auf die Elixir hatte ich nachdem ich mich in der Vergangenheit an bissige Druckpunkte à la Formula gewöhnt hatte, keine Lust. Die Reverb-Stealth ist Pflicht und der Sattel passt zum Hintern. Alles andere ist Original.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hatte Deine Anzeige übrigens gelesen, und wollte schon anrufen, aber dann hab ich erst gemerkt, dass es Größe M ist, brauchte aber L. Ansonsten hätte ich es schon gerne gekauft, allein schon weil ich keinen Bock auf die Lieferzeiten bei Canyon hatte. Die Saint-Bremse finde ich allerdings etwas dicke für das Bike. Und ich hätte sicher auch keine 3 Mille auspacken wollen, aber so ca. 2400.- hätte ich dir angeboten. Ich würd den Preis etwas reduzieren, oder besser das Ding behalten. Ist doch echt ein schönes Teil. In Kölle kannst Du damit doch hinter dem Dom angeben und Treppen runterspringen und so...


----------



## alrde (9. Oktober 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Nicht alle sun ringle lr sind gleich schlecht eingespeicht.


 
Das ist jetzt aber eine ausweichende Antwort. Warum will mir keiner sagen, wie ich mein Rad kaputt kriege? Du hast die 5 in der PLZ, bring mir fahren bei, ist bestimmt nicht weit weg. 

Ohne scheiß, ich baller gerne bergab die fettesten Wurzelpisten und auch Sprünge und Absätze mit Speed runter, aber große Sprünge und hohe Drops flößen mir Respekt ein. Vielleicht mach ich mal so ein Angsthasen-Fahrtraining. Hat das schonmal einer mitgemacht?


----------



## speichenquaeler (9. Oktober 2013)

alrde schrieb:


> Die Saint-Bremse finde ich allerdings etwas dicke für das Bike. Und ich hätte sicher auch keine 3 Mille auspacken wollen, aber so ca. 2400.- hätte ich dir angeboten. Ich würd den Preis etwas reduzieren, oder besser das Ding behalten. Ist doch echt ein schönes Teil. In Kölle kannst Du damit doch hinter dem Dom angeben und Treppen runterspringen und so...


 
Was heißt Saint zu dicke?? Mir kommt es bei dem Bike nicht auf das letzte Gramm an. Und da die Saint meiner Meinung nach die Referenzbremse ist, was Funktion und Wartungsfreiheit angeht, ist das die logische Konsequenz.

Wie gesagt, ich behalte das Ding jetzt erstmal und werde definitiv nicht die Domplatte runterhoppeln. Dazu tuts mit etwas mehr Mut zur Verzweiflung auch mein Singlespeed-RR! 

Also fürn Bikepark ist das Ding top und Winterberg ist relativ schnell zu erreichen...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (9. Oktober 2013)

Mein hr vom charger comp hatte nach ca einer stunde fahren einen schlag. Da waren einige sprünge und drops dabei und ich wiege 100 kg. allerdings war es wirklich nicht extrem. Das macht ein guter fahrer auch alles mit einem hardtail. 
Die neuen lr halten jetzt schon ca ein jahr  
sind nur minimal schwerer und anscheinend gut eingespeicht. Das spricht einfach fuer die schlechte qualität von sun ringle.


----------



## alrde (9. Oktober 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Mein hr vom charger comp hatte nach ca einer stunde fahren einen schlag. Da waren einige sprünge und drops dabei und ich wiege 100 kg. allerdings war es wirklich nicht extrem. Das macht ein guter fahrer auch alles mit einem hardtail.
> Die neuen lr halten jetzt schon ca ein jahr
> sind nur minimal schwerer und anscheinend gut eingespeicht. Das spricht einfach fuer die schlechte qualität von sun ringle.


 
OK, dann hab ich vielleicht bis jetzt Glück. Hab auch immer mal die Spannung der Speichen, dem Rat hier aus dem Thread folgend, mit der Hand geprüft, bis jetzt alles tutti. Ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn die was länger halten.


----------



## Zhen (9. Oktober 2013)

Meine Charger hatte schon ne Delle, bevor ich sie überhaupt gefahren bin. Hat wohl jemand mal zu unvorsichtig ohne Reifen dran hingestellt. Tjaa  Sonst gibts halt Dellen, sobald mal was durchschlägt. Snakebites und so.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (9. Oktober 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen, meine sind jetzt ca. 1/3 Jahr alt und haben 2 dicke Dellen. Was die Speichenspannung angeht wird die merklich immer weniger und die Speichen knacken beim Antritt und beim Bremsen. Bin mal gespannt wie lange das noch gut geht.


----------



## speichenquaeler (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke SR bzw. deren Zuliferer hat eine liderliche Fertigungsprozesssteuerung...anders kann ich mir diese Streuung nicht erklären.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Zhen (9. Oktober 2013)

Jepp und was ich ja mords beachtlich finde ist, dass sich das für SunRingle immer noch zu lohnen scheint. Ich mein, hier gibts Leute die schon den vierten Umtauschsatz daheim haben. Ich würde ja so gerne wissen, was die in der Fertigung kosten ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heavenly (9. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwie funktioniert meine Hammerschmidt nicht richtig.
Wenn ich im Overdrive im Wiegestritt trete, habe ich einen kurzen Leerlauf (so als würde ein Ritzel durchrutschen) begleitend mit einem Knacken.

Jemand eine Idee an was es liegen könnte?

Edit: Habe das selbe Problem, wie der TE hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=416845


----------



## Heavenly (9. Oktober 2013)

Doppelpost, kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Thiel (9. Oktober 2013)

Zug richtig einstellen


----------



## Heavenly (9. Oktober 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Zug richtigen einstellen



Habe während der Tour mal kurz dran rumgefummelt, hat aber auf die schnelle nichts gebracht. 
Werde mir das morgen mal genauer anschauen und mal länger am Rädchen drehen. 

Das Torque hat mich aber echt überrascht, die 16,1kg inc. Pedale gehen erstaunlich gut bergauf, habe ich mir deutlich schlimmer vorgestellt. 

Und eine Absenkung braucht man wirklich nicht, habe weniger Probleme mit steigender Front als mit meinem Hardtail.


----------



## Thiel (9. Oktober 2013)

Dreh das Bike auf den Kopf, schalte die Hammerschmidt und schau dir an was der Zug macht.

Jetzt bewegst du mal den Zughalter an der Hammerschmidt per Hand und ich würde vermuten, das du ihn so weiter gestellt bekommst. Dann greift auch alles richtig.


----------



## Bas-t (10. Oktober 2013)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine vernünftigen Angle Set's für Tapered Gabeln. Du müsstest also auch die Gabel tauschen und eine mit 1 1/8 Schaft nehmen. Das lohnt auf keinen Fall.



Wieso gibt es keine Angle-Set´s für tapered-Schafte?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28501_AngleSet-Kit-ZS49-28-6---EC49-40-Steuersatz-.html

CaneCreek hat da doch was im Angebot,... oder kann das Teil nix?

Bin derzeit auch am überlegen ein EX statt FRX zu nehmen und den LW abzuflachen,.... 

hats bereits jemand getestet??

Gruß


----------



## Heavenly (10. Oktober 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Dreh das Bike auf den Kopf, schalte die Hammerschmidt und schau dir an was der Zug macht.
> 
> Jetzt bewegst du mal den Zughalter an der Hammerschmidt per Hand und ich würde vermuten, das du ihn so weiter gestellt bekommst. Dann greift auch alles richtig.



 Da war das Problem, ich musste nur kurz die Schraube öffnen und den Schaltzug etwas straffer einspannen. 
Nun funktioniert alles, wie es sein soll.


----------



## speichenquaeler (10. Oktober 2013)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Bin derzeit auch am überlegen ein EX statt FRX zu nehmen und den LW abzuflachen,....
> 
> hats bereits jemand getestet??
> 
> Gruß



Wozu?

Wegen 2fach und Gewicht?

Es gibt hier im Forum den einen oder anderen der das FRX 2fach und tourentauglich umgebaut hat. Wenn du mit den 1-1,5kg Mehrgewicht leben kannst, würde ich mir das FRX holen und umbauen. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab das Torque und das FRX. 
Lenkwinkel abflachen is meiner Meinung nach unnötig das Ding geht auch so gut bergab und hoch bin ich auch noch alles gekommen. Hab jetzt sogar auf 1x10 umgebaut weil mir der Umwerfer und das geklapper auf die Nerven ging. 
Mit dem Torque kannste echt alles fahren und ab und an Bikepark geht auch locker. 
Mir ging halt das ständige umbauen von Tour auf Downhill auf die Nerven. Deswegen gabs im Frühjahr noch en Flashzone dazu. 
Mit dem Alpinist kratz ich jetzt an den 14kg.


----------



## Bas-t (10. Oktober 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Wozu?
> 
> Wegen 2fach und Gewicht?
> 
> ...



In der tat bin ich grade die Geo-Daten am vergleichen und was Sitzposition angeht ähnelt sich das ganze tatsächlich,.... ich bin bis jetzt davon ausgegangen das die EX Geometrie etwas Tourentauglicher ist als die des FRX......

Da ich das Rad gerne abholen würde fahre ich eh bis Koblenz und werde beide testen, aber beim EX würde ich ganz gerne Sicherheit haben dass ich zur Not den LW flacher bauen kann,... also, hat das CaneCreek Angleset jemand im Torque EX getestet?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (11. Oktober 2013)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es keine Angle-Set´s für tapered-Schafte?
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28501_AngleSet-Kit-ZS49-28-6---EC49-40-Steuersatz-.html
> 
> CaneCreek hat da doch was im Angebot,... oder kann das Teil nix?
> ...





Bas-t schrieb:


> ... also, hat das CaneCreek Angleset jemand im Torque EX getestet?



anstatt 2x die gleiche frage zu stellen wäre es einfacher gewesen 1x die suchfunktion zu bemühen oder zumindest deinen link auf bike-components zu studieren (´Für 1.5" Steuerrohre oben und unten...´)  

aber weil ich jetzt schon den beitrag verfasse: NEIN, das cane creek angelset passt leider nicht ins torque. 

jetzt aber die gute nachricht: work components hat einen winkelsteuersatz für die speziellen steuerrohre der canyon bikes entwickelt. mehr dazu im entsprechenden thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=620377

nyx für ungut 

LG


----------



## Bas-t (11. Oktober 2013)

monkey10 schrieb:


> anstatt 2x die gleiche frage zu stellen wäre es einfacher gewesen 1x die suchfunktion zu bemühen oder zumindest deinen link auf bike-components zu studieren (´Für 1.5" Steuerrohre oben und unten...´)
> 
> aber weil ich jetzt schon den beitrag verfasse: NEIN, das cane creek angelset passt leider nicht ins torque.
> 
> ...




hmm also ich bin bislang davon ausgegangen das am EX ein durchgehendes 1,5" Steuerrohr verbaut ist und lediglich die gabel Tapered ist.... ich werde dennoch den anderen thread mal durchforsten,...habe mit der SuFu nichts brauchbares gefunden,...

dennoch Thx!


----------



## JonnyBiker (16. Oktober 2013)

Wie findet ihr das 2014 Trailflow ?
Lyrik vorn
CCDB Air hinten
Renthal Fatbar
und Reverb klingt für mich ziemlich gut 

Oder würdet ihr das Gapstar vorziehen ?


Bin zwar kein Profi ab für mich ist das Trailflow mein Traumbike


----------



## psx0407 (16. Oktober 2013)

der mehrpreis vom gapstar auf`s trailflow ist sicher gerechtfertigt und das geld wert.

psx0407


----------



## Bas-t (16. Oktober 2013)

Das geile am Trailflow ist mE auch der Antrieb!
Die Lyrik müsste nicht sein, 180mm fühlen sich wegen Geo sicherlich besser an.
Oder gibts jemand der n EX mit 180 und 170mm gefahren ist?

ABer Daumen Hoch für die Ausstattung,... lediglich bei der Farbe habe ich auf was anderes gehofft,.. aber da muss man dann selber ran!


----------



## Thiel (16. Oktober 2013)

Immer noch Sun Ringle. Anscheinend waren die Probleme damit doch nicht so stark wie das hier im Forum rüberkam oder die waren schon länger eingekauft und müssen jetzt auch montiert werden


----------



## Mellilein (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
bin seit kurzer Zeit auch stolze Besitzerin eines Torque Trailflow 
Was die Hammerschmidtkurbel betrifft war ich anfangs auch etwas skeptisch,
hat sich aber nach der ersten Fahrt gleich gelegt hihi... einfach saugeil.... 
Wo ich noch etwas kämpfen muss is das Gewicht, aber mit etwas Training wird das auch noch...

Grüßle
Melli

PS: Mit den LR hab ich überhaupt keine Probleme, spreche aus Erfahrung, weil die vom meinem Hardtail desöfteren mal nen Schlag ham....


----------



## Heavenly (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde die Ausstattung sehr gelungen, super Fahrwerk und leichter Antrieb. 
Nur das Design will mir nicht richtig gefallen, der Schriftzug sieht etwas deplaziert aus.

PS: Habe eine fast (55km Laufleistung) neue Hammerschmidt zu verkaufen, das Teil ist echt klasse, aber einfach zu schwer.


----------



## User60311 (17. Oktober 2013)

normales Torque mit 170 oder 180 ???
-> 170 macht eindeutig mehr Spass, ist viel wendiger und verspielter
-> 180 macht nen flacheren Lenkwinkel, gibt viel Stabilität in (sehr) schnellen passagen, ist zum touren angenehmer.

außerdem setzt ich mit 170 vorne beim Straße fahren in Kurven ständig mim Pedal auf.
Das bleibt mit 180 komischerweise aus.
Generell baller ich lieber mit 180, außer ich weiß, es geht für ein Wochende auf super verblockte, steile AlpenTrails.

----

Hammerschmidt und Gewischtsparen ??? -> bau sie runter 

Der Sun Ringle LRS ist nicht der schlechteste... das dumme an dem sind nur die 2,0mm Speichen. Ich finde die braucht es erst ab 80-90kg Fahrergewicht aufwärts. Für leichte Fahrer bis 75kg würden 1,8er Speichen vollkommen reichen. 
Denn die hier verbauten 2,0er rappeln sich früher oder später garantiert lose -> und dadurch bekommste dann deine "8". Ab dann biste nur noch am zentrieren.

---

Hammerschmidt zu verkaufen AM oder FR und Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (17. Oktober 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> außerdem setzt ich mit 170 vorne beim Straße fahren in Kurven ständig mim Pedal auf.
> Das bleibt mit 180 komischerweise aus.
> Generell baller ich lieber mit 180, außer ich weiß, es geht für ein Wochende auf super verblockte, steile AlpenTrails.
> 
> ...



Ich frag mich gerade wie du auf der Straße fährst, dass du mit den Pedalen da aufsetzt.  

Zu den Sun Ringle gibt es ja mittlerweile schon mehr als genug Schäden/Reklamationen von Usern hier! Einschließlich meinen 2 LRS, die auch mit meinen 74kg und sogar bei leichteren total unbrauchbar wurden. Ganz klares Ja! Sie gehören zu den schlechtesten überhaupt.


----------



## Pitchshifter (17. Oktober 2013)

Was ist denn mit dem Mavic *Crossmax SX* Laufradsatz - ist das ein Sorglosprodukt?


Wie groß ist denn der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den "arctic" und "evil black" Rahmen-Ausführungen? Also gepulvert und anodisiert ... schätze mehr als 200 Gramm werden es wohl nicht sein oder?


Die 2014-er Modelle hauen mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker ... dann muss das 2008-er Torque eben noch ein Jahr aushalten.


----------



## User60311 (17. Oktober 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade wie du auf der Straße fährst, dass du mit den Pedalen da aufsetzt.



naja, normalerweise haste ja das kurveninnere Pedal oben... deswegen wahrscheinlich erst ma unverständlich.

Aber gerade auf Teer, wo ordentlich Gripp da is, man schön tief in die Kurve geht und dann evtl doch schon bissle früh wieder aufem Gas steht.
Pedal runter und krrrrrrr ....


----------



## alrde (17. Oktober 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> normales Torque mit 170 oder 180 ???
> -> 170 macht eindeutig mehr Spass, ist viel wendiger und verspielter
> -> 180 macht nen flacheren Lenkwinkel, gibt viel Stabilität in (sehr) schnellen passagen, ist zum touren angenehmer.


 
Wenn man eine 180er Gabel hat, kann man mehr SAG einstellen, wenn man es verspielter haben will. Wenn man aber mit einer 170er einen flacheren Lenkwinkel will, und den SAG reduziert, kommt das nicht so gut.
Ich bin aber mit 170 vollauf zufrieden. auch schnell bergab fühlt sich total sicher an. Ich glaube, da spielt es eine größere Rolle, ob man z.B. einen kürzeren oder längeren Vorbau fährt. Ich spreche hier von spaßigem, enduromäßigem Fahren.Bei echtem Downhill sieht es bestimmt anders aus. Allerdings lachen die Downhiller vielleicht auch über die Frage, ob 170 oder 180mm besser ist, 200 oder 220mm sind eben noch besser-


----------



## Bas-t (17. Oktober 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> normales Torque mit 170 oder 180 ???
> -> 170 macht eindeutig mehr Spass, ist viel wendiger und verspielter
> -> 180 macht nen flacheren Lenkwinkel, gibt viel Stabilität in (sehr) schnellen passagen, ist zum touren angenehmer.
> 
> ...




vielen Dank für die Infos.
Da ich das torque als one for all nutzen will und mein Schwerpunkt mehr auf Parkbesuchen als auf Touren liegt dachte ich mir bereits das ne 170mm Gabel etwas ungewohnt sein könnte,...da mir der LW eh nen ticken flacher sein könnte.
also Ende vom Lied, -> absenkbare 180mm Luftgabel!!

Da hat man ja warscheinlich nur 1 Möglichkeit oder?die Talas.



ps: mehr Federweg heisst nicht gleich besseres fahren im DH Bereich.... die Geo ist mE wichtiger als FW!
Mein  Nicolai hatte nach dem Umbau zB weniger Federweg (ca 10mm) dafür aber  einen wesentlich flacheren Lenkwinkel von (bin mir nichtmehr hundertpro  sicher) ca 64°.... und da ging EINIGES mehr/besser/schneller als mit dem  vollen Federweg vor dem Umbau.

Gruß


----------



## sirios (17. Oktober 2013)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Da hat man ja warscheinlich nur 1 Möglichkeit oder?die Talas.



Doch, die Totem als Dual Position Air. Talas würde ich mir nicht antun wollen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (17. Oktober 2013)

alrde schrieb:


> Wenn man eine 180er Gabel hat, kann man mehr SAG einstellen, wenn man es verspielter haben will. Wenn man aber mit einer 170er einen flacheren Lenkwinkel will, und den SAG reduziert, kommt das nicht so gut.
> ...



DAS geht mit ner Stahlfeder Gabel super gut, da haste recht.
Aber mit ner Fox Float einfach ma so mehr SAG fahren,,,, is so ne Sache für sich 

Dann lieber gleicher Luftdruck, dafür aber anders gespacert.


----------



## Zhen (17. Oktober 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Doch, die Totem als Dual Position Air. Talas würde ich mir nicht antun wollen....



Alle Daumen hoch für die Totem! In dem Fall übrigens am besten gleich die Coil-Variante. Ich komm damit überall hoch und wenns mal richtig steil wird, zieh ich sie mit nem kleinen SPanngurt etwas runter. Geht einwandfrei und die perfomance ist einfach der Wahnsinn.

 Oder evtl ne Durolux, die gibts glaube auch als 180er mit Luft.

Talas würd ich ja eher die Finger von lassen.


----------



## Zhen (17. Oktober 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> normales Torque mit 170 oder 180 ???
> -> 170 macht eindeutig mehr Spass, ist viel wendiger und verspielter
> -> 180 macht nen flacheren Lenkwinkel, gibt viel Stabilität in (sehr) schnellen passagen, ist zum touren angenehmer.
> 
> ...



I call BS!


----------



## Bas-t (17. Oktober 2013)

danke für die Info,...
darf man Fragen was an der talas auszusetzen ist?
habe mal gehört die totem air Modelle seien nicht soooooooo der Hit.

Gruß


----------



## Pitchshifter (17. Oktober 2013)

Bas-t schrieb:


> danke für die Info,...
> darf man Fragen was an der talas auszusetzen ist?
> habe mal gehört die totem air Modelle seien nicht soooooooo der Hit.
> 
> Gruß



Sowohl ich als auch im Freundeskreis ist folgendes an der Talas 36 zu bemängeln (betrifft leider viele der 160 und 180 mm Modelle):

- schlechtes Ansprechverhalten, fühlt sich tlw. an, als ob die Gabel "wegbricht"
- Kashima Coating schaut schön aus aber ändert so gut wie nichts am miesen Ansprechverhalten
- die Talas Serie rauscht tlw. in der Mitte durch den Federweg und hat eine
- tlw. zu hohe Endprogression (den FW kann man nicht immer voll ausnützen)
- unnötig kompliziertes Innenleben (Rock Shox Gabeln sind einfacher zu warten)
- ein Freund hatte das "die Gabel steckt und fährt in ungünstigen Momenten plötzlich wieder aus" Phänomen
- die vorgeschriebenen Service-Intervalle sind übertrieben und der offizielle Sercive Partner in Ö antwortet eher selten
- die Preise im Handel sind hoch und trotzdem mussten einige ihre Gabel tunen lassen, damit sie so gut funktionieren, wie weitaus günstigere Modelle der Konkurrenz.


Im Freundeskreis sind die meisten auf eine Lyrik oder Totem umgestiegen. In einem speziellen Fall konnte man beobachten, dass der Wechsel von der 160-er Talas auf eine Coil-Lyrik für einen wahnsinnigen Gewinn an Fahrsicherheit und Kontrolle sorgte.

Um nicht nur zu schimpfen ... die Fox VAN soll super sein aber Talas würde ich mir keine mehr antun. In meinen Augen wird man von Fox über den Tisch gezogen - es wird die Kundschaft mit viel Marketing-Geschwätz angelockt und vor allem jene, die von Technik eher wenig Ahnung haben, gehen in die Falle.

Die DOSS Sattelstütze ist ja in meinen Augen eine reine Verarsche ... veraltete Technik und ein potthässlicher, klobiger Hebel (wie zur Zeit von Daumenschalthebeln) - das alles zum Luxuspreis ... und ... die Kunden kaufen sowas auch noch begeistert, weil es teuer ist und Fox drauf steht.

Nicht alles von Fox ist schlecht aber in den beiden Fällen der Talas Serie und DOSS ist jede Alternative die vernünftigere und die Beschreibung "over-complicated and over-priced" trifft es ganz gut.


----------



## Heavenly (17. Oktober 2013)

Ist das normal, dass ich zwei verschiedene Bremsscheiben habe?


----------



## Thiel (17. Oktober 2013)

Nein, technisch egal.


----------



## Barney_1 (17. Oktober 2013)

Heavenly schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass ich zwei verschiedene Bremsscheiben habe?



....schönes Auto im Hintergrund , aber noch nicht ganz fertig oder ?


----------



## Bas-t (17. Oktober 2013)

Vielen dank für das ausführliche Feedback!
Solche Kommentare wünscht man sich!
Also das klingt in der Tat nicht so toll, da werde ich mir was überlegen.

Der Punkt mit dem Service war für mich bis jetzt eh immer Grund nichts von fox haben zu wollen.

Von der Totem dual Position gab es 2012 das letzte neue Modell habe ich das richtig gelesen?
Habe die totem eh eine Zeit nichtmehr in neuen kompl. Rädern gesehen....


----------



## Thiel (17. Oktober 2013)

Die Totem wird auch nicht mehr gebaut, da die klassischen Freerider am aussterben sind, die solche eine mächtige Gabel benötigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DennisS (17. Oktober 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Die Totem wird auch nicht mehr gebaut, da die klassischen Freerider am aussterben sind, die solche eine mächtige Gabel benötigen.


Wieso eigentl, was passt an der bike klasse nicht ?


----------



## Thiel (17. Oktober 2013)

Der Sprung zwischen modernen Enduros und Downhillern wird geringer. 
Man kann mit vielen Enduros das selbe wie mit Freeridern machen.

Außerdem ist die Totem relativ schwer und das passt nicht in den aktuellen Trend: leichte Bikes.


----------



## DennisS (17. Oktober 2013)

Hmm naja schade, dann sind freerider schwere enduros !


----------



## psx0407 (17. Oktober 2013)

Heavenly schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass ich zwei verschiedene Bremsscheiben habe?


technisch egal, aber normal ist das nicht, zumindest unter dem style-aspekt. ist bei meinem alpinist auch so.
der grund ist, dass die gabel technisch nur 203 mm-scheiben erlaubt, hinten aber die scheibengröße vom verwendeten adapter abhängig ist. hinten ist also alles möglich.
vorne ist duch die adapterfreie bremssattelmontage die verwendung der scheiben auf 203 mm beschränkt.

jetzt ist aber der 203 mm-standard nicht mehr der aktuellste. avid (keine ahnung wer noch) verwendet in den neueren generationen 200 mm-scheiben. und diese 3 mm machen bei einer bremse schon was aus, da der bremssattel und somit die beläge 3 mm von der idealen position abweichend montiert wären.

ich (als alter spießer...) löse das problem so, indem ich hinten einen pm203mm-adapter verbaue und eine zu vorne identische 203 mm-scheibe montiere. dann passt`s auch optisch wieder. 

psx0407


----------



## psx0407 (17. Oktober 2013)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Also das klingt in der Tat nicht so toll, da werde ich mir was überlegen...Der Punkt mit dem Service war für mich bis jetzt eh immer Grund nichts von fox haben zu wollen...Habe die totem eh eine Zeit nichtmehr in neuen kompl. Rädern gesehen....


ich erinnere an die probleme, die die rockshrott bei den totem zu anfang bei den 2step-modellen hatte (müsste so gegen 2006 gewesen sein). die gabel war bei so gut wie jedem anwender defekt. am ende nahm rockshox die gabel zurück und baute sie jedem kunden auf wunsch auf solo air um.
ich denke, dass die totem dadurch eine totgeburt war, wurde sie doch am anfang als DIE gabelsensation angepriesen.

nichtsdestrotz hat mir die massige totem immer gefallen und ich hatte in den jahren eine coil und eine solo air in meinen bikes.
beide waren die BESTEN gabeln, die ich bisher hatte. die solo air sogar noch besser als die coil!

ich trauere der totem schon nach und fände sie an einem ex schon klasse!   

psx0407


----------



## Pitchshifter (17. Oktober 2013)

Das 2-step Problem gab es auch bei der Lyrik (Dichtungs/Formgebungs-Fehler). Grund gegen die Totem war und ist für viele wohl das Gewicht, welches sich im Bereich einiger BoXXer Modelle bewegt.

Mich wundert eh, dass es keine leichte Reversion der Totem gibt (siehe Pike), noch ist sie ja auf der SRAM website gelistet und erhältlich, nachtrauern muss man ihr also nicht und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Das Angebot an 180 mm SC Gabeln ist generell nicht sehr groß. Dass für 27,5" & 29" das Essbesteck wieder neu erfunden werden muss, macht es auch nicht unbedingt einfacher alte Klassiker zu revitalisieren.


EDIT: Gerade nach einer Alternative gesucht und siehe da ... X-Fusion hat ab 2014 die Metric im Programm (180 mm bei ca. 2300 g):
http://www.xfusionshox.com/de/produkt/federgabeln/metric-series/hlr.html
http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/wq/dg/wqdgxy1jok3e/original_X-FusionMetric01.jpg?0


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Oktober 2013)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Der Punkt mit dem Service war für mich bis jetzt eh immer Grund nichts von fox haben zu wollen.



Ich weiß nit was hier immer alle vom exorbitanten Servicekosten reden bzw schreiben. Ich mach an meinen Fox Gabeln von jeher alles selbst außer den Service nach nem Jahr um die Garantie zu verlängern.
Übrigens geht meine Talas 36 so gut das en Kumpel der seit Jahren ne Lyrik fährt diese jetzt verkaufen will und die Gabel nur noch als bockiges Mistding beschimpft



psx0407 schrieb:


> technisch egal, aber normal ist das nicht, zumindest unter dem style-aspekt. ist bei meinem alpinist auch so.
> der grund ist, dass die gabel technisch nur 203 mm-scheiben erlaubt, hinten aber die scheibengröße vom verwendeten adapter abhängig ist. hinten ist also alles möglich.
> vorne ist duch die adapterfreie bremssattelmontage die verwendung der scheiben auf 203 mm beschränkt.
> 
> psx0407



Bei meinem Alpinist ist vorne ne 200er Scheibe montiert. 
Übrigens bei allen anderen 12er und 13er Torques die ich bisher gesehen habe auch außer bei nem 12er Dropzone von nem Kumpel da wars aber auch genau so auf der HP abgebildet...warum auch immer.


----------



## trailterror (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich find den trend weg von den freeridern und sogar weg von "harten" enduros hin zur enduro light gattung auch net gut.....

Hängts mit der enduro world series zusammen oder muss man das mehrgewicht der grösseren laufräder nun woanders sparen (um somit doppelte steifigkeitseinbüssen zu erhalten), gute fragen....?


----------



## Zhen (18. Oktober 2013)

Wenn die Lyrik bockig ist, ne stunde zeit und bisschen motoröl in die hand nehmen und hinterher ne schön sensible gabel haben, die auch dann noch Garantie hat, wenn man keinen jährlichen service machen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (18. Oktober 2013)

Hmmmmmm also nach kurzen googeln ist es in der Tat so, das die 2step Modelle öfter mit defekten/Problemen in Foren zu finden sind als die talas Modelle.
Da ich aufjedenfall 180mm mit Absenkung brauche, wird es denke ich auf eine talas hinaus laufen. Wenn auch ungern.

Dennoch danke fürs ganze Feedback.
Ich werde mal weiter googeln. Hat eh noch n paar Wochen zeit.
Gruß


----------



## psx0407 (18. Oktober 2013)

kann das fox-bashing auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
fuhr an einem anderen bike zwei jahre ein rockshox-revelation. heuer dann wechsel auf das gleiche bike mit fox 32 talas.
ein unterschied wie tag und nacht, und zwar pro fox.
mein empfinden ist, dass die fox-gabeln ein ganz anderes federungsverhalten haben als die rockshox. ich empfinde es als angenehmer, kann es aber schwer beschreiben.

die talasfunktion habe ich an meinen bisherigen bikes (das waren schon einige) eher selten benutzt.
bei meinem torque ex wird eine absenkfunktion wohl am meisten benutzt werden.

psx0407


----------



## fuschnick (18. Oktober 2013)

also meine absolute Lieblingsgabel.. die Fox 180er Van. Ich hatte früher auf Touren für steile Anstiege immer einen Spanngurt dabei. Das klappt gar nicht schlecht. Da du eh geschrieben hast dass du hauptsächlich damit in den Park willst, würde ich keine faulen Kompromisse eingehen


----------



## Thiel (18. Oktober 2013)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm also nach kurzen googeln ist es in der Tat so, das die 2step Modelle öfter mit defekten/Problemen in Foren zu finden sind als die talas Modelle.
> Da ich aufjedenfall 180mm mit Absenkung brauche, wird es denke ich auf eine talas hinaus laufen. Wenn auch ungern.
> 
> Dennoch danke fürs ganze Feedback.
> ...



2Step war in der Tat Schrott und wurde schnell abgeschaft. 
Das aktuelle heißt Dual Position Air (DPA) und wird schon seit einigen Jahren verbaut.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Oktober 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Wenn die Lyrik bockig ist, ne stunde zeit und bisschen motoröl in die hand nehmen und hinterher ne schön sensible gabel haben, die auch dann noch Garantie hat, wenn man keinen jährlichen service machen lässt.



Die Lyrik wird seit über 2 Jahren ausschliesslich mit Motoröl gefahren, en bockiges Mistding is sie trotzdem.
Den jährlichen Service machste übrigens nit jedes Jahr sondern nur nach dem ersten Jahr und du wirst es nicht glauben ich bin der festen Überzeugung das dieser Service sogar Sinn macht


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich denk mal so macht halt jeder seine Erfahrungen. 
Durch die FOX talas r wurde ich auch zum Fox-Hater und bekam ne Lyrik mit der ich sehr zufrieden war. Als ich dann aber mal die Van RC2 Fit testen konnte, wurde die auch trotz Mehrgewicht sofort gegen die Lyrik getauscht. Bisher fuhr ich auch keine bessere Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krustenking (18. Oktober 2013)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm also nach kurzen googeln ist es in der Tat so, das die 2step Modelle öfter mit defekten/Problemen in Foren zu finden sind als die talas Modelle.
> Da ich aufjedenfall 180mm mit Absenkung brauche, wird es denke ich auf eine talas hinaus laufen. Wenn auch ungern.
> 
> Dennoch danke fürs ganze Feedback.
> ...



Ich fahr seit diesem Jahr auch ne 36er Talas 180, kenne von RockShox aber nur die Reba von meinem Hardtail und kann somit nicht mit der Lyric vergleichen.
Was ich bestätigen kann ist das recht hohe Losbrechmoment der Talas. Das führt besonders beim Uphill zu mäßigem Ansprechverhalten bei kleinen Schlägen. Andere Hersteller können das vllt. besser. Sobald es aber bergab geht und mehr Fahrergewicht (bei mir sind das magere 66 Kg mit Ausrüstung) auf der Gabel liegt merkt man das nicht mehr, da schluckt sie feinfühligst jeden Kiesel.
Es kann durchaus knifflig sein ein gutes Setup zu finden, 0.5 bar mehr oder weniger bewirken einen himmelweiten Unterschied.
Ich bin aber mittlerweile sehr zufrieden, Probleme mit Durchrauschen oder bockigem Ausfedern hab ich keine.
Bin öfters mit Leuten aus dem Forum auf Touren, von denen viele auch Fox Gabeln aus ihren Bikes verbannt haben. Als wir dann aber mal munter die Bikes durchgetauscht haben meinte viele, dass die Federung an meinem Bike besser funktioniert als sie das von ihren Fox Gabeln in Erinnerung haben.


----------



## psx0407 (18. Oktober 2013)

Krustenking schrieb:


> Es kann durchaus knifflig sein ein gutes Setup zu finden, 0.5 bar mehr oder weniger bewirken einen himmelweiten Unterschied.


kann ich bestätigen: lust auf tüfteln und rumprobieren und werte aufschreiben sind schon hilfreich für die akzeptanz der gabeln.  

psx0407


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. Oktober 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Die Totem wird auch nicht mehr gebaut, da die klassischen Freerider am aussterben sind, die solche eine mächtige Gabel benötigen.


 
Zumal die Totem als Coil ca. 800g mehr wiegt als die Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air. Ich glaub die 800g würden mir dann doch den Rest geben. 

Bin die Totem noch nie gefahren, aber meine Lyrik hat nach kleinem Service ein sahniges Ansprechverhalten...für eine Luftforke schon beachtlich...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Pitchshifter (18. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich find den trend weg von den freeridern und sogar weg von "harten" enduros hin zur enduro light gattung auch net gut...



Mir kommt auch vor, dass die Auswahl an Rahmen/Komplettbikes zwischen 160 und 180 mm, die nicht beim ersten Fels/Steinkontakt komplett verdellt sind, immer kleiner wird (bzw. bei manchen Herstellern gänzlich fehlen). 15 mm Steckachsen rücken von unten nach und sowohl die Rahmenwandstärken als auch die Standrohre werden dünner trotz einem Federweg-Bereich, der früher einen Freerider ausgemacht hat.

Neue, leichtere Teile, die gut funktionieren und halten sind eine Bereicherung, blöd nur, wenn es Rückschritte sind, z.B. mindere Steifigkeit und geringere Haltbarkeit.




Bas-t schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm also nach kurzen googeln ist es in der Tat so, das die 2step Modelle öfter mit defekten/Problemen in Foren zu finden sind als die talas Modelle.
> Da ich aufjedenfall 180mm mit Absenkung brauche, wird es denke ich auf eine talas hinaus laufen. Wenn auch ungern.



Auf die Absenkung möchte ich auch nicht verzichten. Wie Thiel schon geschrieben hat, ist 2-step Schnee von gestern und diese Modelle gibt es nicht mehr im Handel. Ganz einfach eine Totem RC2 DH Dual Position Air nehmen. Ist auf 150 mm absenkbar, ab 700 Euro geht es los - einfach mal die Shops abgrasen ...

Alternative ist die Suntour SF12 Durolux TA RC2 Federgabel, da müsste man das Forum bemühen wie die Rückmeldungen sind.




psx0407 schrieb:


> kann das fox-bashing auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. fuhr an einem anderen bike zwei jahre ein rockshox-revelation. heuer dann wechsel auf das gleiche bike mit fox 32 talas. ein unterschied wie tag und nacht, und zwar pro fox.


Meine Erfahrungen bezogen sich auf die 36-er Talas Serie. Und, jetzt kommt es, laut Aussagen einiger Freunde, die sowohl eine 32-er als auch 160-er Talas in Verwendung haben, bietet die kleine 32-er Talas (abgesehen von Steifigkeit und Federweg) tlw. eine bessere Performance (also mehr Fahrsicherheit und Kontrolle)!



Sei es wie es sei - jeder muss sich selber ein Bild machen, mir kommt aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen wenn Fox, dann nur eine VAN - aber sicher KEINE 36-er Talas mehr aufs Bike (bzw. habe ich ja eh noch Zeit, bis die X-Fusion Metric am Markt ist).


----------



## apnews098028868 (19. Oktober 2013)

hallo,
ich find die totem ist mit dir geilste gabel die es gibt. unkaputtbar sau stabil einfach die perfekte parkgabel, mit dual position air auch im touren bereich einsetzbar.
geilste gabel die es gibt. da kann keine fox auch nur annähernd mithalten.


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Oktober 2013)

Sicher dass du die Van RC2 fit schon im Vergleich getestet hast!?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Oktober 2013)

apnews098028868 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich find die totem ist mit dir geilste gabel die es gibt. unkaputtbar sau stabil einfach die perfekte parkgabel, mit dual position air auch im touren bereich einsetzbar.
> geilste gabel die es gibt. da kann keine fox auch nur annähernd mithalten.



Bist du der Rockshoxapostel Nummer 1
Ich geb Flying Lizard recht! Fahr mal die Van im Vergleich und du wirst deine Aussage überdenken müssen


----------



## sirios (19. Oktober 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Bist du der Rockshoxapostel Nummer 1
> Ich geb Flying Lizard recht! Fahr mal die Van im Vergleich und du wirst deine Aussage überdenken müssen



Vermutlich bezahlt man ihn dafür !


----------



## Zhen (19. Oktober 2013)

Mich würde der Vergleich wirklich interessieren. Ist schonmal jemand beide gefahren? Denn die Totem find ich momentan so gut, dass ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass es besser geht. Wissen tu ichs aber nicht, denn eine Van bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (20. Oktober 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Vermutlich bezahlt man ihn dafür !



Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich das auch schon vermutet 
Was ja jetzt als Alternative noch auf den Markt kommt ist die X-Fusion Metric. Die ist zwar nicht ganz so massiv wie die Totem oder die Van, sieht aber doch ziemlich robust aus. Und die HLR-Dämpfung soll ja der Hammer sein. Es wäre schon schön, wenn die den Vertrieb in Europa mal gebacken kriegen würden.

Weiß jemand wie sich die Durolux mittlerweile schlägt? Das letzte was ich gehört habe war, dass die Dämpfung noch ziemlich hinterher gehinkt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (20. Oktober 2013)

BTW @Zhen Du bist doch noch gar keine Fox gefahren oder?


----------



## Zhen (20. Oktober 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> BTW @Zhen Du bist doch noch gar keine Fox gefahren oder?



Die Frage versteh ich nicht. Ich zitiere mich selbst: "Mich würde der Vergleich wirklich interessieren. Ist schonmal jemand beide gefahren? Denn die Totem find ich momentan so gut, dass ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass es besser geht. Wissen tu ichs aber nicht, denn eine Van bin ich noch nicht gefahren."

Das bezieht sich wohlgemerkt auf die Van. Die Talas bin ich schonmal gefahren und ich hab sie nicht gemocht.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (20. Oktober 2013)

Aso kk


----------



## DennisS (20. Oktober 2013)

Also ne Totem hab ich inzwischen auch verworfen...
Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir ne aufrüstung auf Float 14 oder talas 14 gönnen soll, das muss ich auch noch schauen, aber da frag ich nochmal rum


----------



## Nico Laus (21. Oktober 2013)

Ist das 2014er Torque EX flacher geworden? In einem 2013er Test der Freeride ist die Tretlagerhöhe mit 365mm angegeben. Aus dem aktuellen Geochart geht 353mm hervor.


----------



## un1e4shed (21. Oktober 2013)

Nö, die haben einfach die Geodaten vom 2012er genommen.... 
Die Geo wurde von 2012 auf 2013 geändert, ist also schon 2013 flacher, tiefer und länger geworden.


----------



## Nico Laus (21. Oktober 2013)

"In Kurven und schnellen Kurvenwechseln spürte man das hohe Tretlager (das höchste mit 365mm) - besonders im Vergleich zu Flundern wie YT oder Commencal."

YT Wicked hat ein 348mm hohes Tretlager. Dann wären es real aber nur 5mm Differenz gewesen. WTF?! Nur Palaver in den Blättern?


----------



## un1e4shed (22. Oktober 2013)

Habe die Herren der Freeride damals öffentlich in Facebook daraufhin gewiesen, dass das Torque 2013 eine, zumindest lt. Hersteller, neue Geometrie hat. Anfangs wurde ich ignoriert, später kam dann die Aussage, dass sich die Geo nicht verändert hätte.
Also entweder hat der Hersteller mit seiner extra umworbenen Geo geflunkert oder aber das Freeride Magazin hat, wie so oft, Unsinn gedruckt.

Ach und eins darfst nicht vergessen, die 353mm sind für Bikes mit 170er Gabel. Getestet wurde eins mit 180er Gabel


----------



## Master_KK (25. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem der Base Tune für den DBAir auf der Cane Creek Homepage ne Weile verschwunden war ist er nun wieder in abgeänderter Form online.







Ein bisschen mehr LSC und einige Klicks mehr LSR.

Mag das mal einer testen? Mein Rad ist grad ohne Bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammi1 (25. Oktober 2013)

Genau diese Einstellung bin ich jetzt ein paar Mal gefahren und mir ist es einfach nicht "fluffig" genug. Es ist zwar gut zum Berghoch fahren, aber abwärts und sprungtechnisch find ich´s weniger gut. 
Bin grad selbst noch am Rumsuchen der perfekten Einstellung für mein 13er Trailflow.
Muß aber zugeben, daß ich es erst seit ca 7 Wochen hab und leider erst 5-6x fahren konnt.


----------



## Master_KK (25. Oktober 2013)

So in etwa diese Erfahrung hatte ich auch gemacht als ich mal mit den Einstellungen rumgespielt hab. LSC hab ich um einen Klick auf 8 erhöht, ist aber beim treten auch kein grosser Unterschied. Beim LSR hatte ich so ab 10 Klicks das Gefühl das bei Sprüngen das Heck mehr "kickt" - Hab mal ne Mail an CC geschickt und gefragt wie sie auf dieses Einstellungen gekommen sind bzw. ob sich von 2013 auf 2014 am Dämpfer was geändert hat.


----------



## alrde (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte auch mit der empfohlenen Grundeinstellung angefangen, aber das war weit daneben. Wenn man bedenkt, wie verschieden die Hinterbaukonstruktionen, Vorlieben der Fahrer, Streckenprofile, Gewichte usw. sind, darf man wohl auch gar nicht hoffen, dass irgendlemand eine pauschale Empfehlung geben kann. Wir kommen ums Ausprobieren nicht herum, was ja auch interessant und lehrreich ist.
Den grenzenlosen Möglichkeiten mit diesem Dämpfer steht halt der Nachteil gegenüber, dass man sich eine Weile damit beschäftigen muss. Ich bin mit meinem Setup auch noch nicht am Ziel. Ist mir trotzdem lieber als eine CTD-Einstellung die vorne und hinten nicht passt.


----------



## rmfausi (25. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir war es auch so wie bei Master_KK. Ich habe nur zusätzlich den HSR um 1/4 Umdrehung weitergedreht. So komme ich ganz gut auf den Strecken klar die ich so fahre. Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Barney_1 (25. Oktober 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Nachdem der Base Tune für den DBAir auf der Cane Creek Homepage ne Weile verschwunden war ist er nun wieder in abgeänderter Form online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir vor gut 2 Wochen den CCDBA CS ins Torque gebaut. 
hatte vorher den ohne drinn. Die empfohlenen Einstellungen haben sich gegenüber dem ohne CS verändert. Allle Einstellungen ( Druck und Zugstufe) sind beim CS weiter offen. Anscheinend hat sich grundlegend was an der Dämpfung zum "alten" CCDBA geändert. 
Ich muss sagen das die für den CS empfohlenen Einstellungen zumindest bei mir schon recht passend sind.
Beim Alten musste ich die HSC und die HSR etwas erhöhen. Zusätzlich hatte ich 3 dünne Spacer in der Luftkammer um die Endprogression zu erhöhen.
Beim CS fahre ich jetzt ohne Spacer und mit weniger Druck in der Hauptkammer und alles ist gut.
Barney_1


----------



## Thiel (25. Oktober 2013)

Was man als erstes machen sollte:

Checken ob die Inner Can die kleinen oder größeren Öffnungen hat.

Ich habe jetzt einen DB AIR mit der High Flow Inner Can und es ist ein großer Unterschied zu vorher. 
JETZT fühlt es sich endlich wie ein Coil Dämpfer an. 


http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/lounge/forum/high-flow-inner-can


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alrde (25. Oktober 2013)

Bei meinem Gewicht fühlt sich alles wie ein Coildämpfer an.


----------



## Master_KK (25. Oktober 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Was man als erstes machen sollte:
> 
> Checken ob die Inner Can die kleinen oder größeren Öffnungen hat.
> 
> ...



Guter Tipp - Hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen.
Werd gleich mal die Aircan abschrauben...


----------



## Master_KK (25. Oktober 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Was man als erstes machen sollte:
> 
> Checken ob die Inner Can die kleinen oder größeren Öffnungen hat.
> 
> ...








Kannst du mir sagen welche Version ich da habe? Weiss nicht genau was die mit "machined groove" meinen.


----------



## Thiel (25. Oktober 2013)

http://forums.mtbr.com/knolly/delirium-db-air-settings-842074.html#post10213237


----------



## Master_KK (25. Oktober 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/knolly/delirium-db-air-settings-842074.html#post10213237



Schade aber auch - Kein Verbesserungspotenzial


----------



## Master_KK (25. Oktober 2013)

Antwort von Cane Creek zu dem neuen Base Tune:

"Hello, 

Thanks for your question.  The Base Tunes will change from time to time based on feedback we get from riders.  The important thing to remember is that Base Tunes are just a suggested starting point and may not be the best tune for every rider.  I would recommend trying the new Tune for the 2014 and then tweak it from there until you have your own preferred settings.  Please feel free to ask for advice if there is a certain characteristic of the shock that you want to address.  Thanks!"


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (26. Oktober 2013)

Sehr höflich und entgegenkommend! well done


----------



## psx0407 (26. Oktober 2013)

...aber relativ inhaltsleer.
Kernaussage:
Die einstellung muss jeder fUr sich durch Ausprobieren herausfinden.

Das ist ja nix neues, wenngleich es wahr ist.

psx0407


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. Oktober 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ...aber relativ inhaltsleer.
> Kernaussage:
> Die einstellung muss jeder fUr sich durch Ausprobieren herausfinden.
> 
> ...



Da wird auch nix mehr neues kommen, weil CC schlicht und ergreifend nur ein Grobsetup vorgeben kann. Es gibt nun mal ebenso persönliche wie streckentypische Anforderungen an die das Fahrwerk nun mal angepasst werden will. Ich hab den Dämpfer für Touren im Grundsetup mit jeweils leicht erhöhter LSC und HSC eingestellt und für den Park dreh ich die Dämpfung wieder etwas über das Grundsetup hinaus auf. Bei Touren fahre ich ein etwas höheren Druck und im Park stell ich das Bike tiefer (ca.30%) innen SAG. Die Zugstufen finde ich sowohl für Park als auch Touren passend. Man mag das aber auch anders machen, ich bevorzuge im Park aber keine überdämpften Fahrwerke bei denen man das Gefühl hat im Federweg zu hängen als ob man Kaugummi im Fahrwerk kleben hätte.

Gerade im Park...check ich dann auch, ob der Federweg auch komplett genutzt wird...ansonsten weiter machen mit der Einstellung.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Lukas_98 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab ein Gapstar aus 2013 und möchte den Dämpfer ausbauen. Ich habe aber schonmal was von einem Problem mit den Befestigungsschrauben des Dämpfers gelesen. Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob das Problem nur die älteren Torque Modelle betrifft und bei den 2013er Modellen behoben wurde oder ob ich das bei meinem Gapstar auch haben kann.

Danke schon mal für Antworten,
Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (30. Oktober 2013)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hab ein Gapstar aus 2013 und möchte den Dämpfer ausbauen. Ich habe aber schonmal was von einem Problem mit den Befestigungsschrauben des Dämpfers gelesen. Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob das Problem nur die älteren Torque Modelle betrifft und bei den 2013er Modellen behoben wurde oder ob ich das bei meinem Gapstar auch haben kann.
> 
> Danke schon mal für Antworten,
> Lukas



Probier einfach aus ob du die Schrauben lösen kannst.
Die obere Befestigungsschraube ist beim 2013er aus Alu, bei mir war die so fest das ich sie komplett rund gedreht hab. Musste sie letztendlich rausbohren und hab mir die vom FRX aus Edelstahl von Canyon besorgt. Artikelnummer kann ich raussuchen wenn die jemand braucht.


----------



## Lukas_98 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ok danke, dann werde ich es wohl einfach ausprobieren müssen.
Brauch ich eigentlich Loctite wenn ich den Dämpfer wieder einbaue? Wenn ja, welches? Gibt ja glaube ich verschiedene.


----------



## Master_KK (30. Oktober 2013)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Ok danke, dann werde ich es wohl einfach ausprobieren müssen.
> Brauch ich eigentlich Loctite wenn ich den Dämpfer wieder einbaue? Wenn ja, welches? Gibt ja glaube ich verschiedene.



Kann ja auch gut gehen - Hatte die Schrauben auch vorher mal los, aber irgendwann war sie halt bombenfest und nix mehr zu machen.
Schraubensicherung höchstens die blaue (mittel).


----------



## Lukas_98 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ok danke!


----------



## monkey10 (30. Oktober 2013)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> ich hab ein Gapstar aus 2013 und möchte den Dämpfer ausbauen. Ich habe aber schonmal was von einem Problem mit den Befestigungsschrauben des Dämpfers gelesen...





Master_KK schrieb:


> Probier einfach aus ob du die Schrauben lösen kannst.
> Die obere Befestigungsschraube ist beim 2013er aus Alu, bei mir war die so fest das ich sie komplett rund gedreht hab. Musste sie letztendlich rausbohren und hab mir die vom FRX aus Edelstahl von Canyon besorgt. Artikelnummer kann ich raussuchen wenn die jemand braucht.



Ich hatte ebenfalls dieses Problem beim Torque FR Alpinist 2011. 

Diverse gut ausgerüstete Bikeshops & erfahrene Bikemechaniker wollten das nach einigen versuchen nicht machen, da sie eben befürchteten, die Schraube abzudrehen. Sogar Canyon wollte nicht im Festival in Riva, Saalbach-Hinterglemm & Wien vorort die Schraube lösen und hat mir geraten deshalb mein Bike einzuschicken 

Letztendlich hat es ein Freund, der leidenschaftlicher Bike-Bastler ist aufbekommen. 

WICHTIG: Gut passender Inbusschlüssel mit einem sehr langen Hebel. Wir haben durch ein Stahlrohr (ca 1m) verlängert und mit gefühl beherzt gedrückt. Mit einem Knacks war die Schraube offen . Das Gewinde haben wir dann mit Kupferpaste eingeschmiert (kein Loctite!!!) um eine weitere Alukorrosion zu verhindern! 

Hab die Schrauben nach Wechsel der Buchsen auch nicht mehr so extrem angezogen. Anfangs sowie hin & wieder kontrolliert, sie lockern sich nicht.

Viel Glück! Ansonsten bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als die Schraube rauszubohren. Würde ich halt erst machen, wenn du eine neue erhalten hast   

Warum willst du eigentlich den Dämpfer ausbauen?


----------



## Lukas_98 (30. Oktober 2013)

So, wollte die Schrauben eben öffnen, dabei hab ich das hier gesehen:

Dämpferaufnahme Oben

Dämpferaufnahme Wippe

Es sieht so aus, als wären die Schrauben innen drin komplett zerbröselt oder so 
Bei der oberen Dämpferaufnahme sieht man es am besten.
Hatte irgendwer schon mal das gleiche Problem und kann mir irgendwie helfen?


----------



## Thiel (30. Oktober 2013)

Dreh einfach mal. Muss man ja versuchen um zu schauen was passiert.


----------



## User60311 (30. Oktober 2013)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> So, wollte die Schrauben eben öffnen, dabei hab ich das hier gesehen:
> 
> Dämpferaufnahme Oben
> 
> ...



Das ist vollkommen normal. Ist Herstellungsbedingt.
Stell dir ein Schmiedestück mit Loch vor, wo der Sechkant einfach mit einem Dorn eingepresst wird. Dadurch können diese Späne entstehen.

Nimm einfach einen gut passenden Innensechkant und dann wie schon vorgeschlagen entweder mit langem Rohr und gleichmäßiger Bewegung, oder mit nem Hammer aufschlagen. Traust du dir das selbst nicht zu, lass es jemanden machen, der sowas öfters macht -> Schlosser, Industriemechaniker, KFZler, Bastler...


----------



## Master_KK (30. Oktober 2013)

Das is ne Schraube an nem Fahrrad und keine Raketenwissenschaft - Inbus rein und drehen!  FALLS du sie rund drehst, was ja nicht gesagt ist, kannst du damit ja fahren bis der Ersatz eintrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Oktober 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> beide waren die BESTEN gabeln, die ich bisher hatte. die solo air sogar noch besser als die coil!
> 
> ich trauere der totem schon nach und fände sie an einem ex schon klasse!


Wenn man - so wie ich - ein Rad für "alles" (Touren bis Bikepark) verwenden will, ist eine Totem in einem Torque EX schon sehr fein!
Vor allem, weil sie auch langfristig grobe Behandlung im Park aushält und einfach supersteif ist. 








schbiker schrieb:


> Fahr mal die Van im Vergleich und du wirst deine Aussage überdenken müssen


Bin ich heuer in Samerberg mal, als Canyon mit Testbikes dort war. War sehr gespannt auf die 36 Van, hat sich dann aber als nicht feiner ansprechend herausgestellt. 
Natürlich weiß ich den Wartungszustand der 36 Van nicht.


----------



## Heavenly (1. November 2013)

Das Innenlager von der Hammerschmidt muss ich ja nicht wechseln, wenn ich eine neue GXP-Kurbel verbaue, oder?


----------



## Thiel (1. November 2013)

Doch, das passt nur für die Hammerschmidt. Das kommt direkt mit eigener Achse.


----------



## jonalisa (1. November 2013)

Weiß jemand ob das Torque von 2012 an den Thule Proride 591 passt?


----------



## psx0407 (2. November 2013)

...suche einen passenden adapter, um beim 2013er alpinist hinten auf 203mm umrüsten zu können.
standardmäßig ist eine 180mm-scheibe ohne verwendung eines adapters verbaut.

irgendwie werde ich im www nicht fündig.   

hat jemand einen tip?

psx0407


----------



## sirios (2. November 2013)

für welche Bremse? Bei meiner The One tut es ein 180er Formula PM Adapter. Diesen auf die bestehende 180er Aufnahme geschraubt und es passt einwandfrei. Denke dass man das auch auf andere Bremsen übertragen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (3. November 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> für welche Bremse?


für eine avid.

psx0407


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. November 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> für eine avid.
> 
> psx0407



Dann sollte der normale Adapter für 203mm Scheiben passen.
Ich hab bei meinem 12er Alpinist , wo übrigens hinten schon ne 200er Scheibe drauf war, ne Code R nachgerüstet und brauchte nen anderen Adapter weil der größere Bremssattel nit auf den Canyon Adapter gepasst hat und das war halt der PM+20 glaub ich.

Ich kann nachher gern genau nachsehen wenns dir damit helfen kann.


----------



## psx0407 (3. November 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ich kann nachher gern genau nachsehen wenns dir damit helfen kann.


ja, das wäre nett von dir. vllt. steht ja irgendeine bezeichnung oder nummer drauf.
wohlgemerkt, hinten soll eine 203mm-scheibe drauf, keine 200mm.

schönen dank schon mal.

psx0407


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. November 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ja, das wäre nett von dir. vllt. steht ja irgendeine bezeichnung oder nummer drauf.
> wohlgemerkt, hinten soll eine 203mm-scheibe drauf, keine 200mm.
> 
> schönen dank schon mal.
> ...



Schon klar. 
Ich denk halt das der normale PM Adapter für 203mm passen sollte.
Bei den "alten" Adapter stand ja immer der Scheibendurchmesser drauf.
Bei mir hat der PM+20 für die Gabel hinten auch gepasst.
Solte bei dir dann ja auch gehn da der Hinterbau ja gleich geblieben ist.


----------



## User60311 (3. November 2013)

180mm + PM20 = 200 ....

hassu nu ne 203er Scheibe, brauchst noch 2-3 Unterlegscheiben M5. Eben 1,5mm.


----------



## psx0407 (3. November 2013)

ok, dann kaufe ich mir mal den pm +20 adapter und mache den rest mit scheiben.

vielen dank.

psx0407


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. November 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ok, dann kaufe ich mir mal den pm +20 adapter und mache den rest mit scheiben.
> 
> vielen dank.
> 
> psx0407



Warum nit gleich den 203er Adapter? 
Brauchste dieses Scheiben gefummel nit.


----------



## User60311 (3. November 2013)

weil du nen 203er Adapter umständlich abfeilen oder planfräßen müsstest, wenn du ne 200er Scheibe montieren willst. Wohingegen du beim PM+20 einfach die Unterlegscheiben weg lässt....


----------



## psx0407 (3. November 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Warum nit gleich den 203er Adapter?


ich finde aber im netz keinen pm +23 adapter. pm +20 habe ich entdeckt.



User60311 schrieb:


> weil du nen 203er Adapter umständlich abfeilen oder planfräßen müsstest, wenn du ne 200er Scheibe montieren willst. Wohingegen du beim PM+20 einfach die Unterlegscheiben weg lässt....


welchen adapter würde ich deiner meinung benötigen, wenn ich hinten am rahmen eine pm-aufnhame für 180mm ohne adapter habe und eine 203mm-scheibe montieren will (avid-bremsanlage)?

psx0407


----------



## User60311 (4. November 2013)

PM+20 und 2-3 Unterlegscheiben, schrieb ich doch oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. November 2013)

Der passt vorne wie hinten für 203mm Scheiben.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/3604887...iewItemDictionary.ENABLE_PAYMENTS_IN_HLP:true


----------



## sirios (4. November 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Der passt vorne wie hinten für 203mm Scheiben.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/3604887...iewItemDictionary.ENABLE_PAYMENTS_IN_HLP:true



Hinten mag das stimmen. Vorne hängt es jedoch ab was man für ne Gabel hat. Die Lyrik hat zum Beispiel PM6" vorne, die Fox 36er als 180mm Version hat ne PM8". Nur als genereller Hinweis 

Für @psx0407 mit seinem Alpinist passt das aber natürlich vorne wie hinten, da hast du recht!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. November 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Hinten mag das stimmen. Vorne hängt es jedoch ab was man für ne Gabel hat. Die Lyrik hat zum Beispiel PM6" vorne, die Fox 36er als 180mm Version hat ne PM8". Nur als genereller Hinweis
> 
> Für @_psx0407_ mit seinem Alpinist passt das aber natürlich vorne wie hinten, da hast du recht!



Es ging auch nur um das Alpinist und da is zum Glück keine Lyrik drin


----------



## sirios (4. November 2013)

Was ein Glück


----------



## psx0407 (5. November 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/3604887...iewItemDictionary.ENABLE_PAYMENTS_IN_HLP:true


super, vielen dank. habe gleich gekauft.
war der letzte und im bei den bekannten biketeile-versendern ist dieser adapter auch schon ausverkauft...

bei dem ebay-adapter sind keine schrauben dabei. muss mal wieder im netz suchen gehen...

psx0407


----------



## MaxPwr (6. November 2013)

Hallo,
hab seit ein paar Tagen ein 2013er Gapstar, und mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Dämpfer beim ein-/ausfedern quietscht und knarzt. 
Die blaue Gummidichtung sieht auch sehr trocken aus. 

Legt sich das mit der Zeit von selbst, oder muss man das Ding schmieren?
Wenn ja, mit was?


----------



## Thiel (6. November 2013)

Hallo,

du solltest etwas Schmiermittel nachfüllen.

Du musst die äußere Luftkammer abnehmen und blickst dann auf die innere. Da sind relativ kleine Schlitze bzw Kerben, durch die 2-3ml Öl müssen.

Für die Demontage schaust du dir am besten das Video bzg Volumen Spacer Einbau an, da dort auch die Luftkammer abgenommen wird.

Zum Schmieren kannst du einfach ein Motorenöl nehmen, da dieses weder Gummi noch Aluminium angreift


----------



## MaxPwr (6. November 2013)

Danke, 
werd ich mal machen.


----------



## User60311 (6. November 2013)

Spritze mit stumpfer Nadel nehmen. Erleichtert das abmessen von ca 2-5ml und man kommt lichter ins Innere... 

Geht auch beim DHX Air.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (7. November 2013)

Das ist komplizierter als notwändig, ich empfehle dir einfach das Ventil herauszuschrauben und das Öl in das entstehende Loch zu füllen. Hat bei mir super funktioniert! Übrigens hilft es auch den Dämpfer anders herum einzubauen, da das Öl dann von selbst an die Dichtungen fließt.


----------



## MaxPwr (8. November 2013)

Ich hab jetzt mal den Dämpfer andersrum eingebaut und nach ein paar mal Einfedern war Ruhe.
Wenn das so bleibt, spar ich mir das Öl nachfüllen bis zum ersten Service.


----------



## sirios (8. November 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Das ist komplizierter als notwändig, ich empfehle dir einfach das Ventil herauszuschrauben und das Öl in das entstehende Loch zu füllen. Hat bei mir super funktioniert! Übrigens hilft es auch den Dämpfer anders herum einzubauen, da das Öl dann von selbst an die Dichtungen fließt.



Spricht etwas dagegen das beim Vivid Air zu machen? Hab mich noch nicht so intensiv mit dem Innenleben befasst. Hab aber das Gefühl, dass der auch etwas Öl vertragen könnte


----------



## User60311 (8. November 2013)

Die Lösung mit dem Ventil rausschrauben liest man natürlich öfters.

Ich hab mich davor immer gescheut. Ich meine nämlich mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass das keine besonderen Ventile sind, die da verbaut werden, sondern tatsächlich ganz normale, wie im Autoreifen zb auch. Jetzt sind die Dinger eher für 1,5-2,5 bar ausgelegt (natürlich plus entsprechende Sicherheitsreserven) und nicht für 10-15(+) bar.

Ich bin auch bis heute fest davon überzeugt, dass erst die Verschlusskappen an meinem DHX Air das Ganze zu 99,9% dicht machen.

Ich trau der Sache also einfach nich ;-)

Ich schraub lieber die Luftkammer auf, da is eigentlich immer irgend ein standart O-Ring zur Abdichtung drinne. Der wird kontrolliert und eingeschmiert solange wiederverwendet, bis er eben gewechselt gehört


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (8. November 2013)

@sirios Ich hatte leider noch nie einen Vivid in der Hand und habe mich dahingehend auch nicht eingelesen. Wenn er so eine integrierte Mutter am Ventil hat wie der DBA sollte es gehen. Aber ich möchte dafür meine Hand nicht in Feuer legen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. November 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> Die Lösung mit dem Ventil rausschrauben liest man natürlich öfters.
> 
> Jetzt sind die Dinger eher für 1,5-2,5 bar ausgelegt (natürlich plus entsprechende Sicherheitsreserven) und nicht für 10-15(+) bar.



Die gleichen Ventile werden auch bei Rennrädern verwendet und die Asphaltcowboys fahren bekanntlich auch Drücke von bis zu 10 bar in ihren Reifen.



sirios schrieb:


> Spricht etwas dagegen das beim Vivid Air zu machen? Hab mich noch nicht so intensiv mit dem Innenleben befasst. Hab aber das Gefühl, dass der auch etwas Öl vertragen könnte



Mach et Junge. 2-3 Tropfen Öl durchs Ventil schaden keinem Dämpfer was.
Habs bisher bei all meinen Dämpfern so gemacht und nie Probleme gehabt.
Was soll denn schon passieren ausser das die Lufkammer besser oder überhaupt geschmiert is?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (9. November 2013)

Kann man das Ventil eigentlich auch bei einem Monarch rausschrauben? (auch wenns jetzt nichts mit dem Topic zu tun hat  )


----------



## Thiel (9. November 2013)

Ja, kann man.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (9. November 2013)

Und wie? Ich meine da gibt es ja keine stelle wo man einen Maulschlüssel oder sowas ansetzen könnte ?!?
Oder muss man das mit der Hand rausdrehen?


----------



## Thiel (9. November 2013)

Ventilausdreher.


----------



## longsome (11. November 2013)

guten morgen,
hat hier jemand beim torque ex vertride 2013 den dÃ¤mpfer getauscht? 
ich habe Ã¼berlegt den dhx 5.0 air gegen coil zu ersetzen.

â¬: EinbaulÃ¤nge: 
240mm/76mm

grÃ¼Ãe
Justus


----------



## DennisS (11. November 2013)

longsome schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> hat hier jemand beim torque ex vertride 2013 den dämpfer getauscht?
> ich habe überlegt den dhx 5.0 air gegen coil zu ersetzen.
> 
> ...


Warum denn dass ?
Der DHX funzt doch, und das Gewicht kriegste sonst sicher nimmer hin.
Da würde ich dannad eher zu nem Vivid Air Oder nem CCDBACS greifen !


----------



## Chefkocher (11. November 2013)

longsome schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> hat hier jemand beim torque ex vertride 2013 den dÃ¤mpfer getauscht?
> ich habe Ã¼berlegt den dhx 5.0 air gegen coil zu ersetzen.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Justus,

in meinem 2012er Torque Trailflow habe ich die gesamte letzte Saison einen Vivid R2C Coil gefahren. Mit dem DHX kam ich gar nicht klar, wecksacken im Uphill und Durchrauschen durch den mittleren Federweg. Mit dem Coil lief es  trotz eines wenigen Mehrgewichts (fÃ¼r mich jedoch nicht wirklich spÃ¼rbar) deutlich besser. Im Uphill spÃ¼rbar steifer und bergab ist der Coil eh ne Macht. Also ich kann es nur empfehlen !!!

Apropos...habe hier einen nagelneun Vivid R2C Coil Modelljahr 2014 in passender EinbaulÃ¤nge liegen, kÃ¶nnte ich Dir sehr gÃ¼nstig anbieten


----------



## Thiel (11. November 2013)

Hallo,

kauf dir einen Double Barrel Air mit High Flow Inner Can. Es kann sein, das die aktuellen Modelle die schon drin haben. 

Ich war Anfang des Jahres total enttäuscht vom Double Barrel Air in meinem Torque Rahmen. Ziemlich schnell verkauft, da er den Hub nicht ausnutzte und sich beschissen anfühlte. Wie ein Luftdämpfer für 100.

Durch einige Recherche habe ich ihn mir wieder gekauft aber mit der besagten High Flow Inner Can.
Was soll ich sagen ? Es ist ein anderer Dämpfer. Es fühlt sich jetzt an wie ein Coil Dämpfer und er ist traumhaft einfach einstellbar. 
Ich hatte davor einen Manitou Swinger 6 Way Air (ohne SPV) und einen Vivid Air 2013 in Tune M/M. Beide fuhren sich ähnlich schlecht wie der alte Double Barrel. Beim Vivid spürte man wenigstens die Low Speed Druckstufe deutlich aber beim Manitou konnte man drehen und nichts passierte. Sehr schwach!!
Danach kam ein Manitou Revox, der grundsätzlich gut funktionierte aber die einstellbaren Druckstufen keinen spürbaren Effekt hatten. 
Dann ein Fox RC4, der endlich eine wirksame High und Low Speed Druckstufe hatte. Den Bottom Out merkte man auch.
Trotzdem war ich neugierig auf den aktuellen Double Barrel mit besagter Luftkammer und wie schon erwähnt, kann der alles wie der RC4 aber er ist deutlich besser einzustellen und wiegt weniger. 
Die Endprogression wird einfach über die Volumen Spacer gemacht wobei ich da wahrscheinlich keine brauchen werde, da mit 100kg schon genug Luft im Dämpfer ist, die progressiv gegen Ende wirkt. Ich bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen, ein paar Drops zu springen da, alles sehr glatt ist. (Fahr niemals auf nassen Holz)


----------



## Zhen (11. November 2013)

Wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn, dass der CCDBA in einem 13er Torque die High Flow inner Can verbaut hat? Meiner nutzt nämlich die letzten ca 5-10mm des Federwegs nicht. Völlig egal mit wieviel Freude ich ins Flat spring


----------



## speichenquaeler (11. November 2013)

13,345889%...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (11. November 2013)

@Zhen, echt jetzt? Wir müssten ja eigentlich die gleichen Versionen haben und meinem reicht ein 1 Meter Drop ins Flat und er ist durch. Kann aber auch an der miesen Einstellung liegen, da meine LSC ja zur Zeit nicht funktioniert, obwohl... so gravierend dürfte das trotzdem nicht sein.


----------



## Thiel (11. November 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn, dass der CCDBA in einem 13er Torque die High Flow inner Can verbaut hat? Meiner nutzt nämlich die letzten ca 5-10mm des Federwegs nicht. Völlig egal mit wieviel Freude ich ins Flat spring



Wie schwer bist du ?

Inner Cans:

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/lounge/forum/high-flow-inner-can

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/3y/4j/3y4jvytpf872/large_InnerCanComparison.jpg?0
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/il/ea/ileaovdq74zz/large_TwoSlottedHighFlow.jpg?0
http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/cf/bt/cfbtg41g40ag/large_SixSlottedHighFlow.jpg?0

Wie schaue ich das nach ?

http://www.canecreek.com/resources/...ouble-barrel/DB_owners-manual2013_AAD0154.pdf
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/08/cane-creek-double-barrel-air-tuningmoeglichkeiten-erweitert/

Oft geht die äußere Kammer auch ohne Werkzeug ab! Fettfreie Hände und Gehäuse helfen


----------



## Zhen (11. November 2013)

Danke für den konstruktiven  Beitrag Thiel. Werd ich mal checken die Tage. Ich wiege übrigens 74kg ohne Kleidung. 
Und ja Ned, das ist schon komisch. Hat mich gleich gewundert, als du das erzählt hast. Wobei du ja schon etwas weniger wiegst als ich und vielleicht lässt sich da über die volume-spacer was erreichen.

Bei mir fühlt sich die Progression eigentlich gut an, bloß kurz vorm Ende des Federwegs  ist dann auf einmal einfach fertig.


----------



## Thiel (11. November 2013)

Hallo,

du hast aber im Moment keine Volumenspacer drinnen ? Wenn ja, solltest du sie sofort entfernen.

Reduziere außerdem mal die High Speed Compression um eine halbe Umdrehung und schau nochmal, obs mit der kompletten Ausnutzung klappt.


----------



## tommyfufzich (12. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe eine Frage: ich würde mir gerne für mein 2013er Torque EX Gapstar Huber Bushings holen. Habe auch schon ein Anfrage gestellt und eine ziemlich ausführliche Antwort zu den verschiedenen Versionen des CCDBA und den Möglichkeiten der Bushings erhalten (nur Gleitlager ersetzen, zweiteilige Version, dreiteilige Version, mit und ohne Montagehilfe)

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, was genau ich brauche und ob man diese Montagehilfe wirklich braucht?

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## User60311 (12. November 2013)

wenn du irgendwas anderes rundes hast, was bissle kleiner als 12,7mm ist, dann kannst du das alte Gleitlager damit rausdrücken.

Reindrücken geht mit jedem Schraubstock.

Ob zwei- oder drei-teilig ist teilweise Rahmenabhängig und Geschmackssache.
Beim Torque mit 22,20mm würde ich die zweiteilige Variante bevorzugen, oder falls es gibt eine 5-teilige... *wichtig ist am Ende immer, dass die Kraft vom Dämpfer über die Buchsen in den Rahmen geleitet wird und nicht über die Schraube*. Dazu muss eine Klemmung entstehen. Entweder klemmst du also den langen Bolzen fest und der Rest ist "schwimmend". Oder zu klemmst mit der Schraube die beiden Du-Buchsen gegeneinander und der Dämpfer "schwimmt" darauf.


----------



## Zhen (12. November 2013)

Hmmm, sieht aus, als hätte ich die high flow 2 slot aircan verbaut. Und keinen einzigen Volume-Spacer. Was nun? Dicker werden? Mit noch mehr Freude ins Flat springen?


----------



## R4b3 (22. November 2013)

Servus,

hätte ne Frage zu der Kettenführung die am Torque EX Vertride verbaut ist.
Kann man an diese einen Taco montieren?

Danke


----------



## Dice8 (22. November 2013)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den 2014er Modellen.

Das Gapstar hat ja nur den "normalen" CCDB Dämpfer. Das Trailflox den CCDB mit "CS". Kann man den CS Hebel beim normalen CCDB nachrüsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (22. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den 2014er Modellen.
> 
> Das Gapstar hat ja nur den "normalen" CCDB Dämpfer. Das Trailflox den CCDB mit "CS". Kann man den CS Hebel beim normalen CCDB nachrüsten?



Ganz klares "nein".


----------



## Thiel (22. November 2013)

Nein, musst den mit kaufen.


----------



## psx0407 (22. November 2013)

R4b3 schrieb:


> ...Kettenführung...am Torque EX Vertride...Kann man an diese einen Taco montieren?



ich habe ein Alpinist und habe mir einen taco montiert. geht einwandfrei. den bashguard habe ich auch runter. kann ja mal gerne ein bild schicken.
allerdings ist der taco sündhaft teuer. da am besten mit einer kplt. e13-kefü kaufen, taco runter, rest der kefü wieder verkaufen.

psx0407


----------



## R4b3 (22. November 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ich habe ein Alpinist und habe mir einen taco montiert. geht einwandfrei. den bashguard habe ich auch runter. kann ja mal gerne ein bild schicken.
> allerdings ist der taco sündhaft teuer. da am besten mit einer kplt. e13-kefü kaufen, taco runter, rest der kefü wieder verkaufen.
> 
> psx0407




Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ein Bild wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## psx0407 (23. November 2013)

R4b3 schrieb:


> Hi, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ein Bild wäre nicht schlecht.


bitteschön!

psx0407


----------



## R4b3 (24. November 2013)

Super, danke.

Hab mir bei canyon die e 13 trs custom bestellt. Kam gestern an. Muss nur noch montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heavenly (30. November 2013)

Ich habe erstmal schön den falschen Umwerfer bestellt 
Einen Low Direct Mount S1 statt S3, aber bei genauerem Betrachten der Aufnahme frage ich mich nun, ob der S3 überhaupt passt?
Brauche ich da noch einen Adapter?


----------



## sirios (30. November 2013)

@Heavenly hast du überhaupt die Canyon Umwerferadapterplatte? Wenn nicht, dann wird der S3 auch nicht passen. die Adapterplatte stellt den Kontakt zwischen Rahmen und Umwerfer her.


----------



## jonalisa (1. Dezember 2013)

Du brauchst einen S3 Low Direct Mount (oder Shimano E-Type) und die dazugehoerige Adapterplatte von Canyon.


----------



## Master_KK (7. Dezember 2013)

...und eure so?


----------



## sirios (7. Dezember 2013)

genau 15.00 kg


----------



## un1e4shed (7. Dezember 2013)

14,8 kg


----------



## rmfausi (7. Dezember 2013)

15,75 etwas schmutzig


----------



## DennisS (7. Dezember 2013)

14.2 aber wenn ich fertig bin (Reverb, Atlas Cockpit, evtl Fox Van und CCDBA), sicher 15 oder fast!


----------



## Master_KK (7. Dezember 2013)

14,2 - Never! Katalogangabe von Canyon ohne Pedale vielleicht, aber sicher nicht gewogen...

Ok, ich seh grad 2013 Vertride 13,9, wenn du mit Klicks oder sehr leichten Flats fährst kommts vielleicht hin.


----------



## psx0407 (7. Dezember 2013)

hat schon jemand die wippe beim ex getauscht bzw. aus- und eingebaut?
ist die demontage/montage technisch kompliziert?
wie ist mit der saganzeige zu verfahren?

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Dezember 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> hat schon jemand die wippe beim ex getauscht bzw. aus- und eingebaut?
> ist die demontage/montage technisch kompliziert?
> wie ist mit der saganzeige zu verfahren?
> 
> psx0407



Hey, Wippe ausbauen is ganz easy und die SAG-Anzeige wird dich auch sicherlich nit vor Probleme stellen. Erklärt sich quasi von selbst beim demontieren.
Übrigens 12er Alpinist mit 1x10, Kindshock i900, DMR Vault und MM Tubeless 14,7kg selbst gewogen
Ich halte 14,2kg auch beim Vertride in Serienausstattung für absolut utopisch.


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. Dezember 2013)

meine Teile sollten die Tage alle eintreffen, da werde ich mal wieder nachwiegen.dann bin ich auch tubeless mit neuem LRS und 1 fach unterwegs. aktuell sind es glaub ich 16,03kg mit der 180er Van. 

Hab schon bisschen was geändert, ziehe ich die 500g Mehrgewicht der Van ab, komme ich trotzdem nicht auf die 14,8kg von un1e4shed. 
Wie das mit nem originalen EX machbar sein soll, ist mir auch fraglich


----------



## Master_KK (8. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir hauen halt die Totem, Zee und die Reverb ordentlich rein. Fatbar und Holzfeller-Vorbau sind auch eher auf der schweren Seite, ein Wechsel auf Spank 777 + Vorbau würden auch was sparen.
1x10 Umbau folgt bei mir noch sobald es wieder 42er Ritzel gibt, XT-Kassette und 16er Ritzel hab ich schon hier liegen.
Tubeless und leichtere Pedale wären auch noch ne Möglichkeit um zumindest für´s gute Gewissen unter 16kg zu kommen


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. Dezember 2013)

hast du deine Totem eigtl. mal nachgewogen? Meine Van war bei 2698g


----------



## Master_KK (8. Dezember 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> hast du deine Totem eigtl. mal nachgewogen? Meine Van war bei 2698g



Nein nur das komplette Bike. Mach ich mal wenn sie eh draussen is.
Laut Gewichtedatenbank 2889 mit ungekürztem Schaft und mittlerer Feder, also dürfte sie mit meiner weichen Feder aktuell um die 2800 liegen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. Dezember 2013)

ok kannst ja dann mal bericht erstatten! 

Werde die Van mal auf 170mm traveln und sehen wie es sich auf Touren auswirkt...


----------



## Krustenking (8. Dezember 2013)

Vertride 2013: gewogene 14.9 Kg.
Rahmen: M
Es ist eine Reverb Stealth drin, Pedale sind Superstar UlraMag mit Titanachse (260 gr.). Rest ist Serienausstattung.


----------



## Jason13 (8. Dezember 2013)

16,4 kg ;D ist aber auch mit stiffy LRS und 2-ply reifen, sowie zee bremsen und dmr vault


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Dezember 2013)

Was würdet ihr mir für eine Rahmengröße empfehlen?

Ich bin 173 und habe eine SL von 81cm. Liege also genau zwischen S und M

Mein Strive habe ich auch in M genommen.

Beim Torque ist der Reach glaub sogar noch kürzer wie beim Strive, daher würde ich beim Torque auch zum M tendieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke mal ein m würde passen. Behalte aber deinen aktuellen lrs besser mal


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Dezember 2013)

Den muss ich leider mit verkaufen  würde farblich auch nicht zum neuen passen


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. Dezember 2013)

Aber von der Qualität. Welches bekommst du?


----------



## Chrisinger (8. Dezember 2013)

Es wird das schwarz rote Trailflow werden, falls der Käufer endlich zu sagt.

Muss ich mir vom Speer wieder einen bauen lassen


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. Dezember 2013)

Tu es!  meiner kommt auch von dem


----------



## Zhen (10. Dezember 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Tu es!  meiner kommt auch von dem



Meiner auch. Die Post hatte ja mein Laufrad an irgend nen Fremden ausgehändigt und der Herr Speer hat sich da vorbildlich hintergeklemmt und den ganzen bürokratischen Cluster**** über sich ergehen lassen. Inzwischen hat die Post bezahlt und ich hab ein neues Laufrad von Herrn Speer. Kann ich nur rundum empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (10. Dezember 2013)

Service ist echt 1A bei dem! 

Antwortet sogar spät Abends noch.


----------



## DennisS (10. Dezember 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> 14,2 - Never! Katalogangabe von Canyon ohne Pedale vielleicht, aber sicher nicht gewogen...
> 
> Ok, ich seh grad 2013 Vertride 13,9, wenn du mit Klicks oder sehr leichten Flats fährst kommts vielleicht hin.



Doch sind 14.2 mit Nukeproof MAG TI Pedalen 250gr (ca)


----------



## psx0407 (11. Dezember 2013)

ich möchte die grün-eloxierten teile an meinem 2013er ex gegen blaue tauschen.
leider verkauft mir canyon die blaue wippe nicht als ersatzteil, obwohl ich schon mit zahlung von geld gedroht habe.  

hat jemand eine idee, wie ich zu einer blauen wippe komme?
die originale möchte ich aber für einen evtl. rückbau behalten.

psx0407


----------



## Thiel (11. Dezember 2013)

Gebrauchten rahmen kaufen.


----------



## Micha382 (11. Dezember 2013)

Und mir den zweiten Rahmen gÃ¼nstig verkaufen ð


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Dezember 2013)

Wie wäre es mit eloxieren?


----------



## Thiel (11. Dezember 2013)

Er will doch nicht.


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt ja 
Wäre aber die einfachste Lösung


----------



## Poex (18. Dezember 2013)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Thiel (18. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde die Scheiben rückstandsfrei reinigen (Isopropanol aus der Apotheke) und mal die Beläge kontrollieren, ob die exakt gerade abgeschliffen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahr ja seit Jahren, auch wegen dem Radau, nur organische Beläge. Die Bremsleistung is deutlich höher und das ganze System is leiser, auch bei Nässe.
Leider is der Verschleiss auch höher.


----------



## Poex (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei mein Gapstar Modell 2013 auf einen 1-fach Antrieb umzubauen. Das passende Kettenblatt (ohne Bashguard) montiert, den Umwerfer demontiert, alles kein Problem. Nun ist mir aber der unangenehme Effekt der abspringenden Kette aufgefallen... hatte ich vor dem Umbau wirklich NIE. Der Lösungsansatz also, eine komplett neue Kettenführung muss her, da auf die von Canyon verbaute keine obere Kettenführung montierbar ist. Muss ich bei der Montage etwas beachten? Es muss eine Kettenführung mit ISCG-05 Aufnahme verbaut werden, richtig?! Danke schon einmal.


----------



## Thiel (15. Januar 2014)

Eventuell ist mit einem Blatt einfach nur die Kettenlinie kacke. 
Schonmal geschaut ?


----------



## Poex (15. Januar 2014)

Ja, habe ich auch gedacht, aber wie stelle ich das ein? Da ich mit dem Rad auch mal was härter unterwegs bin, wird eine Kettenführung wohl trotzden zwingend erforderlich sein... Ich bin mir nur mit der ISCG Aufnahme nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Januar 2014)

Ist eine ISCG05, habe selber gestern erst eine montiert


----------



## Poex (15. Januar 2014)

Cool, danke  Muss man dafür eigentlich das Innenlager heraus nehmen?


----------



## Master_KK (16. Januar 2014)

Poex schrieb:


> Cool, danke  Muss man dafür eigentlich das Innenlager heraus nehmen?



Wirst du an der Antriebsseite wohl müssen um den ISCG-Adapter zu montieren. Welche Kettenblattgrösse? Die Kettenlinie stellst du mit den Spacern an der Kurbelachse und oder am Innenlager ein. Kurbel?

Edit: Seh grad hast auch das Gapstar. Hab bei der Chester Kurbel die Kettenlinie so gelassen und bis jetzt funktionierts ohne Abwürfe mit ner Kettenführung.


----------



## Poex (16. Januar 2014)

ISCG-Adapter? Muss da noch etwas montiert werden? Da ist doch bereits die einfache E.13 Dual Kettenführung montiert, diese wollte ich einfach gegen eine Zuverlässigere mit oberer Führung ersetzen. Ich nutze ein 32er Kettenblatt.


----------



## Master_KK (16. Januar 2014)

Poex schrieb:


> ISCG-Adapter? Muss da noch etwas montiert werden? Da ist doch bereits die einfache E.13 Dual Kettenführung montiert, diese wollte ich einfach gegen eine Zuverlässigere mit oberer Führung ersetzen. Ich nutze ein 32er Kettenblatt.



Canyon verwendet nen eigenen Lochkreis, momentan is ne spezielle verbaut. Schau mal bei dem Kram der bei deinem Bike dabei war, da müsste der Adapter dabei gewesen sein. Der muss anstatt der jetzigen Kettenführung montiert werden damit ne handelsübliche überhaupt passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poex (16. Januar 2014)

Ahh ok, dann werde ich mal schauen. Das ist mir auch an der seltsamen Bezeichnung auf der jetzigen Kettenführung aufgefallen, da steht IOY wo sonst immer IOLD oder I05 steht.


----------



## Sevenly (20. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Lenker für mein Trailflow 2013. Würde gerne einen roten haben. Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp? Min. 740 breit. Kann aber auf breiter sein.


----------



## Master_KK (20. Januar 2014)

Sevenly schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Lenker für mein Trailflow 2013. Würde gerne einen roten haben. Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp? Min. 740 breit. Kann aber auf breiter sein.



Eigentlich egal was man da nimmt. Nimm was dir gefällt und was du bereit bist auszugeben. Sixpack, Raceface, Reverse, Chromag....

Persönlich würde ich den nehmen: Spank Spike 777 EVO: Breit, leicht und rot!


----------



## Sevenly (20. Januar 2014)

Danke sehr. Vielleicht noch n Tipp für optisch passende Endbars?


----------



## Master_KK (20. Januar 2014)

Sevenly schrieb:


> Danke sehr. Vielleicht noch n Tipp für optisch passende Endbars?



Sixpack Fingertrix sind günstig und in vielen Farben erhältlich. Hatte ich auch mal, hab dann aber auf dickere Griffe (ODI Rogue) gewechselt.
Geschmackssache...


----------



## Heavenly (31. Januar 2014)

Irgendwie bin ich einfach zu blöd um einen simplen Umwerfer zu montieren. 
Ich habe nun den Umwerfer montiert und wenn ich nun den Schaltzug einspanne, habe ich das Problem das er am Rahmen schleift. 
Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit den Schaltzug zu verschieben, weil sich unter dem Querbalken eine Befestigung befindet, wo der Bowdenzug die Enkappe verlässt. 
Bin etwas ratlos, da ich ja keine Möglichkeit habe den Schaltzug oder den Umwerfer zu justieren. 
Ist bei euch auch so wenig Platz zw. Schaltzug und Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (31. Januar 2014)

Du hast auch den richtigen Umwerfer ?


----------



## Heavenly (31. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffs mal, habe einen E2-Type XT-M785 und der passt auch auf das Adapterplätchen.


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Februar 2014)

Welche Buchsenmaße hat das EX mit CC DB? Ich habe hier irgendwo 22,20mm aufgeschnappt. Gilt das für die obere und untere Dämpferaufnahme?

Ich habe das Bike noch nicht, würde aber gerne schon bei Huber bestellen.


----------



## Thiel (1. Februar 2014)

https://www.canyon.com/supportcente...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=237&page=2


----------



## Pitchshifter (1. Februar 2014)

Heavenly schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich einfach zu blöd um einen simplen Umwerfer zu montieren.
> Ich habe nun den Umwerfer montiert und wenn ich nun den Schaltzug einspanne, habe ich das Problem das er am Rahmen schleift.
> Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit den Schaltzug zu verschieben, weil sich unter dem Querbalken eine Befestigung befindet, wo der Bowdenzug die Enkappe verlässt.
> Bin etwas ratlos, da ich ja keine Möglichkeit habe den Schaltzug oder den Umwerfer zu justieren.
> Ist bei euch auch so wenig Platz zw. Schaltzug und Rahmen?



Bei meinem 2008-er Torque geht das Schaltseil vom Umwerfer weg GERADE! nach unten (nicht wie bei Dir diagonal). Es befindet sich auch eine entsprechende Aussparung für die Seilführung im Rahmen.


----------



## Heavenly (2. Februar 2014)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2008-er Torque geht das Schaltseil vom Umwerfer weg GERADE! nach unten (nicht wie bei Dir diagonal). Es befindet sich auch eine entsprechende Aussparung für die Seilführung im Rahmen.


Hilft mir jetzt nicht wirklich weiter . Kann jemand, der ein 2013er Torque hat, mal Auskunft geben, wie dort der Schaltzug verlegt ist.


----------



## Master_KK (2. Februar 2014)

Heavenly schrieb:


> Hilft mir jetzt nicht wirklich weiter . Kann jemand, der ein 2013er Torque hat, mal Auskunft geben, wie dort der Schaltzug verlegt ist.



Original ist ja ein Sram verbaut, der Zug kommt grade von unten und wir dann ohne umlenkung geklemmt. Neben der Befestigung gibts ja bei den Umwerfern noch Unterschiede wie Top-Pull/Down-Pull/Dual-Pull.

So sieht das original aus: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/f4/5r/f45rvnglbsw9/large_IMG_20120429_222338.jpg?0


----------



## Heavenly (2. Februar 2014)

never ending story 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1524037?in=user hier haben sie mir noch einen Shimano Umwerfer empfohlen, weil dieser billiger ist und auch mit den x9 Triggern harmoniert.
Also brauche ich einen Down-Pull Umwerfer mit E-Type Befestigung, oder?
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es gar keinen Shimano Umwerfer mit Down-Pull und E-Type.
Also muss ich einen X7 oder X9 Umwerfer kaufen.

Edit: Sram X.9 Umwerfer Low Direct Mounta 2-/10-Fach S3 / 39-26 / Bottom Pull sollte dann auf die XT-Kurbel mit 38/24 passen, oder?


----------



## Master_KK (2. Februar 2014)

Heavenly schrieb:


> never ending story
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1524037?in=user hier haben sie mir noch einen Shimano Umwerfer empfohlen, weil dieser billiger ist und auch mit den x9 Triggern harmoniert.
> Also brauche ich einen Down-Pull Umwerfer mit E-Type Befestigung, oder?
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es gar keinen Shimano Umwerfer mit Down-Pull und E-Type.
> Also muss ich einen X7 oder X9 Umwerfer kaufen.



Guck mal im Bikemarkt - Haben einige Torquefahrer jetzt auf 1x10 umgerüstet. Hab meinen leider schon für 25 € verkloppt...


----------



## Pitchshifter (2. Februar 2014)

Gerade nach unten funktioniert es nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich meine aus einem bestimmten Grund verbaut Canyon 3 Fach Umwerfer! Ich gucke gleich mal bei meinem nach und versuche an ein Foto zu denken


----------



## Master_KK (2. Februar 2014)

Da das Forum trotz dem schönen Wetter grad so gut gefüllt ist: Torque EX mit CC DBAir Buchsenmaß 22,2mm x 8mm?


----------



## Thiel (2. Februar 2014)

https://www.canyon.com/supportcente...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=237&page=2


----------



## Nico Laus (2. Februar 2014)

Haaha Thiel. Deine Bestimmung!


----------



## Thiel (2. Februar 2014)

So, das ist hier der orginale Sram X9 Umwerfer vom EX 2013:


----------



## Heavenly (2. Februar 2014)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Gerade nach unten funktioniert es nicht ?


Geht so leider nicht, weil hinter dem Querbalken, also auf dem Tretlager sich eine Befestigung für die Endekappe befindet, wo der Schaltzug die Endkappe verlässt.



Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich meine aus einem bestimmten Grund verbaut Canyon 3 Fach Umwerfer! Ich gucke gleich mal bei meinem nach und versuche an ein Foto zu denken



Gibts nun einen Grund dafür?


----------



## Thiel (2. Februar 2014)

Ich kann dir den Grund nicht genau sagen und ich finde das Thema auch nicht mehr. Ich bin mir aber zu 99% sicher, das die 2012 und 2013 Torque Rahmen mit Umwerfer einen dreifach haben!! Bei den aktuellen weiß ich es nicht.

Es gibt auch eine Adapterplatte wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## steambullshit (3. Februar 2014)

was haltet ihr davon auf bein Gapstar? ist die Feder blödsinn auf dem Bike? die Gabel wär verstellbar die originale am Gapstar ja nicht.

http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...n-rc2-fit-factory-2012-76224586?adId=76224586
oder 
http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...is-vhb-76845844?adId=76845844&folderId=334217

ich möchte die uphill performance verbessern.

lg


----------



## Master_KK (3. Februar 2014)

steambullshit schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon auf bein Gapstar? ist die Feder blödsinn auf dem Bike? die Gabel wär verstellbar die originale am Gapstar ja nicht.
> 
> http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...n-rc2-fit-factory-2012-76224586?adId=76224586
> oder
> ...



Weil dir das Vorderrad steigt? Also ich brauchs nicht und fahr in dem Bike ne 180mm Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steambullshit (3. Februar 2014)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Weil dir das Vorderrad steigt? Also ich brauchs nicht und fahr in dem Bike ne 180mm Gabel.


dachte vill. geht das bergauf pedallieren generell leichter senn die gabel absenkbar ist? das vorderrad steigt nur im ganz steilen passagen auf.


----------



## Master_KK (3. Februar 2014)

steambullshit schrieb:


> dachte vill. geht das bergauf pedallieren generell leichter senn die gabel absenkbar ist? das vorderrad steigt nur im ganz steilen passagen auf.



Man hängt bei steilen Rampen halt weniger mit der Brust überm Lenker, insofern ´n bisschen entspannter.
Von den beiden Gabeln die du verlinkt hast scheint aber auch keine absenkbar zu sein. Kenne mich mit Fox nicht gut aus, aber die absenkbare ist soweit ich weiß die Talas. Von der liest man überall das sie nicht zu empfehlen ist - Aber nur hören/sagen.


----------



## Nico Laus (3. Februar 2014)

and en federn ist nicchs absenkbar. aber vill. habe ichsauch falsch verstandenn weil du die frage so hingeschissen hast.


----------



## steambullshit (3. Februar 2014)

Aha, ok, dachte die wären absenkbar. Danke.
Ich fahre mit meinem Gapstar unsere Hausrunden auf und ab, und beim uphill hatte ich immer starke Schmerzen in den Oberschenkel und auch im Arsch. Das frustet auf dauer. Weis eben nicht wie ich die Fahreigenschaft verbessern kann ohne mir ein anderes Bike kaufen zu müssen. (Fahr ja auch im Park damit).Dachte schon an ein Strive.


----------



## Master_KK (3. Februar 2014)

steambullshit schrieb:


> Aha, ok, dachte die wären absenkbar. Danke.
> Ich fahre mit meinem Gapstar unsere Hausrunden auf und ab, und beim uphill hatte ich immer starke Schmerzen in den Oberschenkel und auch im Arsch. Das frustet auf dauer. Weis eben nicht wie ich die Fahreigenschaft verbessern kann ohne mir ein anderes Bike kaufen zu müssen. (Fahr ja auch im Park damit).Dachte schon an ein Strive.



Tipp 1: "fahren, fahren, fahren" 

Kannst darüberhinaus natürlich dich und/oder dein Bike abspecken, nen leichter rollenden Hinterreifen montieren (Hab z.B. hinten nen harten Muddy Mary Pacestar drauf), bisschen mehr Luftdruck fahren und die Sitzposition kontrollieren (Beim Torque hängt man ja schon gut überm Hinterrad).

Ne absenkbare Gabel zu kaufen ist jedenfalls nicht die Lösung.


----------



## FlyingLizard (3. Februar 2014)

Also wenn noch jemand den x9 Umwerfer brauchen sollte, ich einen bei meinen Anzeigen.  
Ich werd niemehr mit Umwerfer fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonalisa (4. Februar 2014)

@Heavenly Ich habe am Torque alle möglichen Sram Umwerfer probiert. Alle erhältlichen zweifach Varianten (klarerweise immer Low Direct Mount für unterschiedlich große Kettenblätter). Leider hat keiner gepasst, da sie entweder an den Kettenblättern oder an der Adapterplatte anschlagen. Ein weiteres Problem stellt der große Federweg dar.
Schlussendlich bleibt dir nur ein Dreifach-Umwerfer. Am besten funktioniert Sram X.0 3x10 Direct Mount Low. Kostet auch nicht die Welt und schaltet auf X.0 Niveau. X.9 und X.7 sind entsprechend billiger.
Zudem behauptet Canyon, dass durch das längere Leitblech des 3-fach Umwerfers die Kette besser geführt wird.


----------



## Heavenly (4. Februar 2014)

@jonalisa  Danke, nun weiß ich Bescheid.


----------



## Flash008 (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute!! weis jemand welchen kurbelabzieher, ich für die chester kurbel brauche beim gapster??
lg aus wien


----------



## Master_KK (7. Februar 2014)

Flash008 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!! weis jemand welchen kurbelabzieher, ich für die chester kurbel brauche beim gapster??
> lg aus wien



ISIS


----------



## Flash008 (7. Februar 2014)

Master_KK schrieb:


> ISIS


 Vielen Dank! nur um sicher zu gehen, so einer??  http://www.bike-components.de/produ...zieher-CWP-7.html?xtcr=6&xtmcl=kurbelabzieher


----------



## Master_KK (7. Februar 2014)

Flash008 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! nur um sicher zu gehen, so einer??  http://www.bike-components.de/produ...zieher-CWP-7.html?xtcr=6&xtmcl=kurbelabzieher



Der Abzieher ist richtig - Frag nur nach ob dieses Plättchen dabei ist: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...belabzieher-.html?xtcr=3&xtmcl=kurbelabzieher

An meinem war der Adapter nicht dabei und ich musste mir mit ner grossen Sechskantschraube behelfen.


----------



## Flash008 (7. Februar 2014)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Der Abzieher ist richtig - Frag nur nach ob dieses Plättchen dabei ist: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...belabzieher-.html?xtcr=3&xtmcl=kurbelabzieher
> 
> An meinem war der Adapter nicht dabei und ich musste mir mit ner grossen Sechskantschraube behelfen.




Master danke dir und schönen abend noch!


----------



## Nico Laus (7. Februar 2014)

Ein 2Cent Stück tuts auch.


----------



## Master_KK (7. Februar 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ein 2Cent Stück tuts auch.



Je nachdem wie fest die Kurbel sitzt - Hab anfangs einige zerstört und in die Achse gedrückt bis ich sie ab hatte  

@Flash008 Danke dir auch!


----------



## sirios (7. Februar 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ein 2Cent Stück tuts auch.



Mag sein, aber es gibt auch Fälle wo sich das direkt verbiegt. Ein bekannter hat auch das Gapstar und da haben wir sicher 10 2cent Stücke verbogen und es hat nix gebracht. Haben dann aber ne Schraube gefunden, die denselben Zweck erfüllt wie die Platte von Bikecomponents. Das war mal ein Akt mit der doofen Kurbel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (7. Februar 2014)

Wo ihr gerade bei Kurbeln und Umwerfern seid: Ich habe mir mal eine SRAM X.0 2-fach kurbel mit 38/24 mit SRAM GXP-Team-Lagern gegönnt. Weiß vielleicht einer, wie viele Spacerringe auf der Antriebsseite zwischen Lager und Rahmen sollen? Dann müsste man nicht rumexperimentieren, bis die Kettenlinie optimal ist Ach ja, die originale e-thirteen 2-fach Kefü vom Gapstar soll auch wieder mit ans Bike.

Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, dass das ein 2-stündiger Akt war eine 1-Fach Kefü mit 1-Fach-Kurbel in die optimale Position zu bringen


----------



## Heavenly (9. Februar 2014)

Schon langsam bin ich echt am verzweifeln.
Ich habe jetzt einen Sram X.9 Umwerfer Low Direct Mount 3-Fach S3 Umwerfer und nun passt garnichts mehr.
Helft mir!


----------



## pauing (9. Februar 2014)

Mein originaler sieht genauso aus. Schaltzug mit der Schraube fest machen und fertig.


----------



## Heavenly (9. Februar 2014)

Das kann doch nicht sein, der Zug läuft dann total schräg aus der Endkappe.


----------



## pauing (9. Februar 2014)

Das war bei mir auch so...die hatten so eine Endkappe mit Gummirüssel genommen, damit der Zug vernünftig läuft.
Ich habe gerade leider kein Foto vom eingebauten Zustand, weil eine 1-Fach-Kurbel dran ist. 
Nach einem halben Jahr mit 1-Fach fehlen mir die schnellen Gänge doch zu sehr.
Im Laufe der Woche sollte die 2-fach-Kurbel kommen, dann baue ich den Umwerfer wieder dran. Dann könnte ich dir ein Foto im Eingebauten Zustand schicken.


----------



## Heavenly (9. Februar 2014)

Hat irgendjemand einen Plan, wo ich so eine Endkappe mit Rüssel kaufen kann?
Oder verkauft mir jemand seine Endkappe?
Keine Lust wieder bei Canyon überteuerte Preise zu bezahlen.


----------



## Pitchshifter (9. Februar 2014)

Heavenly schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand einen Plan, wo ich so eine Endkappe mit Rüssel kaufen kann?
> Oder verkauft mir jemand seine Endkappe?
> Keine Lust wieder bei Canyon überteuerte Preise zu bezahlen.


Sollte der Händler um's Eck auch haben. Jedenfalls ist das - wenn dieser Umwerfer auch von Canyon verbaut wird - eine komplett russische Lösung. Kannst Du mal ein Foto von oben machen - wie der Seilzug den Endanschlag verlässt?


----------



## pauing (9. Februar 2014)

Ich finde das auch doof gelöst, der Winkel geht genau in die falsche Richtung Bescheiden ist auch, dass ein S3 3-Fach Umwerfer für 44 Zähne original verbaut ist. Das hat bei mir bei der original Chester-Kurbel mit 36 Zähnen nicht so toll funktioniert. Mal gucken ob das bei 38 Zähnen besser klappt...werde ich bald wissen 

Der Rüssel heißt wohl Regenkappe:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jagwire-1Stk..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item2a34fb5a02


----------



## jonalisa (9. Februar 2014)

Schaut bei allen Torques original so aus. Der Zug verläuft zwar schräg, stellt aber kein Problem dar.
Die Kappen gibts von Jagwire oder aber auch von Shimano XTR (kosten mehr sind aber auch hochwertiger).

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...uelle-verlaengert.html?xtcr=8&xtmcl=endkappen

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...huelle-gedichtet.html?xtcr=17&xtmcl=endkappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Gordon (10. Februar 2014)

Da sieht man, daß der Zuganschlag ursprünglich mal für Shimano-E-Type-Umwerfer konstruiert wurde, wo der Bowdenzug hervorragend gerade rauskommt.


----------



## Poex (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, hat schon jemand die Hinterbau-Wippe demontiert? Ich muss das nun tun, da eine neue Bremsanlage montiert wird und diese nicht unter der Wipper durchpasst. Muss man beim Ab- und Einbau etwas beachten (außer natürlich Luft raus aus dem Dämpfer)?


----------



## psx0407 (10. Februar 2014)

hast du schon probiert, nur den dämpfer auszubauen und dann den hinterbau nach oben zu drücken?
bei meinem "alten" frx ging der bremshebel dann grad so durch...

madmax


----------



## Poex (10. Februar 2014)

Die AVID Bremshebel gehen durch (so gerade eben, mit oben besagtem Trick) die bauen aber auch sehr flach auf. Nun kommt jedoch eine HOPE rein, die Bremshebel sind deutlich dicker, passen denke ich unter keinen Umständen unten durch.


----------



## pauing (10. Februar 2014)

Oder Leitung abschrauben. Bei mir musste ich das zum Kürzen eh machen, da der Leitungsweg recht kurz ist.


----------



## pauing (12. Februar 2014)

Adapterplatte Umwerfer: sind bei euch unterlegscheiben zwischen Adapter und Rahmen. Ohne kommt bei mir der umwerfer ein wenig ans sitzrohr, wenn ich voll einfeder. Ich glaube original waren bei mir welche dazwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poex (12. Februar 2014)

Puuhhh, also das weiss ich gar nicht mehr, hab meinen Umwerfer demontiert (1x10 Umbau) und werde sicher nie wieder anders fahren. Ich kann mal später schauen was da alles dran war, hab den noch bei mir mit allen Teilen eingelagert.


----------



## exbonner (12. Februar 2014)

Hat eigentlich jmd. die Elixir5 am Torque gelassen? Kommt mir etwas unterdimensioniert vor, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## pauing (12. Februar 2014)

Die Elixir5 habe ich als erstes ausgetauscht. Ich habe eine Code dran. 4 Kolben bremsen besser


----------



## Master_KK (12. Februar 2014)

Erst gegen ne Code getauscht, jetzt fahr ich ne Zee und bin total begeistert!


----------



## exbonner (12. Februar 2014)

Dachte es mir fast...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (12. Februar 2014)

Hope E4 bei mir...


----------



## Poex (12. Februar 2014)

Erst Avid X0 Trail und nun Hope E4. Die Hope ist eine eigene Klasse, da kommt meiner Meinung nach nichts anderes ran...


----------



## exbonner (12. Februar 2014)

Ich werde mich zw. Zee und Code entdcheiden.


----------



## Thiel (12. Februar 2014)

Hat noch jemand zwei Canyon Zughalterung (Satelliten) übrig ?


----------



## sirios (12. Februar 2014)

Ich fall mal aus der Rolle und sag dass ich ne Formula T1 fahre. Sorgenfrei und problemlos . Leider hat man das bei formula aber nicht immer...


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (13. Februar 2014)

Zee oder Saint rockt - nicht nur am Torque!

Von "digital" merke ich an meiner Saint auch nix, die ist super dosierbar, Hinterradversetzen funkt auf den Punkt genau.

Die Elixir 5 gehört in die Tonne.
Ist ne Sch****-Bremse.
Die hatte ich am Nerve, hat nur genervt, Fading, ständig Entlüften, keine Standfestigkeit etc.


----------



## exbonner (13. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist die große Frage...Torque Ex kaufen oder nicht? Einsatzgebiet: Trails mit Sprüngen, Endurorennen und Alpencross...

Es sind ein Nerve AL+ (mit ein paar Upgrades) und ein Kona Entourage mit Hammerschmidt im Stall. Macht das Sinn? Das Kona verkaufe ich dann.


----------



## Master_KK (13. Februar 2014)

Die E4 vom Hope ist sexy - hatte ich garnicht auf dem Schirm! Gibt´s die nur in schwarz oder auch so schön eloxiert wie man das im Messevideo sieht? Vielleicht für´s nächste Bike...

Ansonsten wie napstarr schon schreibt ist shimano echt zu empfehlen. Hatte diverse Avids (2xElixir5,1xElixir7,1xCode) und wir wurden nie richtig Freunde. Wandernder Druckpunkt, schleifen nach jeder Ausfahrt, ständiges entlüften (was auch ein riesen Aufwand ist) sind auch meine Erfahrungen.
Die Zee hab ich drangebaut und seit dem werkelt die ohne Mucken. Musste jetzt einmal entlüften, da ich die Leitung gekürzt hab - Auch total easy und schnell passiert. Super Dosierbarkeit, auch in Steilstücken lässt sich ordentlich reinlangen ohne über den Lenker zu gehen.
In unserer Biketruppe werden mittlerweile zwei Zee und drei Saint gefahren, wobei sich der Aufpreis der Saint nicht wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (13. Februar 2014)

Die E4 gibts nur in schwarz, kann man aber für ein wenig Knete ordentlich hübsch machen. ich such grad mal Bilder
z.B. so  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hope-tech3-v4-e4-x2.664664/page-3#post-11687130


----------



## Poex (13. Februar 2014)

Also ich fahre mit meinem Torque praktisch alles was mir unter die Räder kommt. Ob Hometrail (Flachland), Tagestouren in der Eifel, Flowtrails oder Bikepark... einzig die Laufräder mit Bereifung und evtl. Kettenblatt werden für den jeweiligen Zweck angepasst vll. noch die Fahrwerkseinstellung. Das Torque Ex ist schon ne klasse Maschine.


----------



## napstarr (13. Februar 2014)

Kann Poex nur zustimmen, ist bei mir genauso.

Mache damit AX, Vertriden, leichte BP-Action und die kleine Sonntagsrunde mit Sohnemann (und hatte ich eigentlich vor, das Nerve AM zu behalten).

Je nachdem, wo du wohnst, kannste auch das AL+ weggeben...


----------



## exbonner (13. Februar 2014)

Also das hier ist der vollständige Fuhrpark:

Torque FRX
Kona Entourage
AL+

Ich würde gerne auf 2 Bikes reduzieren, so dass meiner Meinung nach das AL+ und das evtl. neue Ex alles abdecken würden. AL+ für leichte und  lange Touren und das EX, wenn es mal etwas gröber sein darf.


----------



## pauing (13. Februar 2014)

Ich habe ein FRX und ein EX. Wenn ich mich heute nochmal entscheiden könnte, würde ich neben dem FRX mit 200mm lieber ein Enduro mit 160mm fahren. Was schönes leichtes mit flachem Lenkwinkel aber das EX ist auf jeden Fall ein feines Rad, mit dem man ordentlich stempeln gehen kann.


----------



## Poex (13. Februar 2014)

Sehe ich genau so wie pauing. Wenn ein FRX vorhanden, dann doch lieber etwas Flinkes mit 160mm (Strive). Das Ex ist aber ein sehr guter Allrounder mit dem man wirklich viel machen kann, wenn man nur ein Rad hat. Wichtig ist mir auch ein flacher Lenkwinkel, das AL würde bei mir daher nicht in Frage kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (13. Februar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die große Frage...Torque Ex kaufen oder nicht? Einsatzgebiet: Trails mit Sprüngen, Endurorennen und Alpencross...
> 
> Es sind ein Nerve AL+ (mit ein paar Upgrades) und ein Kona Entourage mit Hammerschmidt im Stall. Macht das Sinn? Das Kona verkaufe ich dann.



Da stimme ich auch zu! Als einziges Bike: EX!
Wenn man sich´s leisten will/kann: Downhiller + leichtes 150-160mm Bike! Strive, Commencal AM, Nukeproof Mega...


----------



## pauing (14. Februar 2014)

oder ein Last Herb, Propain Tyee, Speci Enduro Fahrwerkstechnisch wäre die RC3/RCT3 Monarch+Pike Kombi momentan mein Favorit Am alten DB Air vermisse ich auf jeden Fall ne einfache und schnelle Umstellung der Komprsesion


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (14. Februar 2014)

oder ein Unlce Jimbo


----------



## exbonner (14. Februar 2014)

Ich hab das Torque EX Gapstar 2014 aus dem Outlet bestellt. Die Bremsen werden gegen Zee getauscht, der Lenker wird ein Fatbar und eine Reverb kommt noch dran 

Das FRX und das Kona stehen im Bikemarkt


----------



## pauing (15. Februar 2014)

@exbonner: Gut, das ist auch eine Lösung Ich war heute wieder mit dem EX auf Endurotour unterwegs und es ist schon ein feines Rad. In ein/zwei Situationen hätte ich auch nicht weniger Federweg haben wollen Mit dem DB Air muss man sich halt mal in Ruhe auseinandersetzen, bis das Setup stimmt. Aber das ist halt so bei einem Dämpfer, wo man viel falsch einstellen kann Mit leichter Kurbel und versenkbarer Stütze kriegt man das Rad leicht auf <15.5KG. Im Sommer ein paar leichte Reifen drauf und der Freerider mutiert zur Trailrakete Die sack schwere Kurbel würde ich aber auf jeden Fall tauschen!


----------



## un1e4shed (16. Februar 2014)

Ich hab hier meinen EX Rahmen zum verkauf:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/322094-canyon-torque-ex-rahmenset-2013

Falls war Interesse hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (16. Februar 2014)

Ich hab das Gefühl dass du für den Preis aber noch etwas länger auf einen Käufer warten musst 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Thiel (16. Februar 2014)

Ja, das vermute ich auch. Eventuell geht es mit Dämpfer dafür aber weg. Der Double Barrel funktioniert gut in dem Rahmen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. Februar 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand zwei Canyon Zughalterung (Satelliten) übrig ?


ich habe noch 3 gefunden.  
falls du sie noch benötigst, einfach Pn an mich!


----------



## exbonner (17. Februar 2014)

Kurze Frage zur Größenbestimmung: Größe 179cm bei 81cm Schrittlänge (ja ich weiß..kurze Stumpen). Canyon zeigt S an. Es soll ja leicht und wendig sein. Kann das hinhauen.


----------



## Uni560 (17. Februar 2014)

Ich habe bei 186cm und  88cm SL ein M und es ist perfekt. Am besten mal ein S Probefahren. M besten im Vergleich zu M. Mir hat das L gegen M fahren echt die Augen geöffnet. War fest von L überzeugt, aber der Canyon Verkäufer hatte mich sehr gut beraten.


----------



## Poex (17. Februar 2014)

Also ich würde dir ein M empfehlen, selber fahre ich bei 176cm/82cm die Größe S und bin absolut begeistert aber bin auch schon ein FRX in M gefahren und es ist nur wenig unterschied gewesen. Auf dem EX in M hatte ich nur eine Sitzprobe, fühlte mich aber auf S wohler. Die Armlänge ist evtl. auch nicht zu verachten, und das auszugleichen mit langem Vorbau finde ich doof.


----------



## Heavenly (18. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre M mit 173cm/81cm und ich fühle mich wohl. Ich wollte es aber auch "etwas" sportlicher, Canyon zeigte bei mir auch S an. 
Bei 81cm Schrittlänge passt eine 150er Reverb exakt rein


----------



## exbonner (19. Februar 2014)

Hat bereits jmd. Zee-Bremsen an das Gapstar verbaut? Ich würde heute gerne welche bestellen (200/180) inkl. der passenden Adapter, nur weiß ich leider nicht welche. An dem Rad werden die Elixir5 dran sein.

Mit diesem Set müsste ich doch dann alles beieinander haben, oder?

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...M640-Modell-2014.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=Zee Bremse


----------



## napstarr (19. Februar 2014)

Vorne ohne Adapter bei 203.

Für 203 hinten gibts keinen passenden Adapter von Shimano. 180 ginge hinten ebenfalls ohne Adapter.

Such mal nach "Torque Saint", dort steht alles wichtige.


----------



## exbonner (19. Februar 2014)

Ok. Im Prinzip kann ich also hinten die 180er Shimano Ice-T Scheibe nehmen und vorne lasse ich einfach die 203er Avid-Scheibe drauf? Oder hatten die neuerdings nicht 200er Scheiben?

Also nochmal für Idioten: Wenn ich eine 203er vorne und eine 180er hinten nehmen, brauche ich überhaupt keine Adapter?

Dann ginge dieses Set hier:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...M640-Modell-2014.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=Zee Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (20. Februar 2014)

frag mal Zhen, der fährt Zees am EX


----------



## Master_KK (20. Februar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Ok. Im Prinzip kann ich also hinten die 180er Shimano Ice-T Scheibe nehmen und vorne lasse ich einfach die 203er Avid-Scheibe drauf? Oder hatten die neuerdings nicht 200er Scheiben?
> 
> Also nochmal für Idioten: Wenn ich eine 203er vorne und eine 180er hinten nehmen, brauche ich überhaupt keine Adapter?
> 
> ...



Ich fahr die mit Avidscheiben. Hinten 180 ohne Adapter und vorne 200 ohne Adapter (Totem)


----------



## napstarr (20. Februar 2014)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Ich fahr die mit Avidscheiben. Hinten 180 ohne Adapter und vorne 200 ohne Adapter (Totem)



Dann betrachte mal deine Bremsscheibe genau!
Der Shimanosattel richtet die Bremsbeläge auf 203 mm aus - und nicht auf 200!
Deine Beläge hängen also 1,5 mm zu weit raus, du hast also weniger Reibungsfläche.

Beilagscheiben nutzen,...

@exbonner: steht doch bestimmt auf der Scheibe.
Wenns eine alte 203er ist, passt sie, wenn 200, siehe oben.
Adapter brauchste in deinem Fall dann nicht.


----------



## jonalisa (20. Februar 2014)

Wenn er Beilagscheiben nutzt wandern die Beläge aber noch weiter raus, bei eh schon zu kleinen Scheiben eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## exbonner (20. Februar 2014)

Ich habe bisher weder Bike noch Bremsen, möchte aber am WE dann alles da haben für die erste Ausfahrt am So.


----------



## Master_KK (20. Februar 2014)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Wenn er Beilagscheiben nutzt wandern die Beläge aber noch weiter raus, bei eh schon zu kleinen Scheiben eher kontraproduktiv.



Eben! Hab die Sättel direkt auf den Rahmen/die Aufnahme montiert. Hinten passts und vorne könnte die Fläche etwas besser ausgenutzt werden, was sich aber nur durch ne 203mm Scheibe lösen lässt sobald die Avid durch ist.


----------



## exbonner (22. Februar 2014)

Hab das Bike heute Morgen abgeholt. Sehr geil...gleich mal Lenker, Sattelstütze, Griffe und Bremsen raus und neue Teile rein...

Nur mit dem CCDB Air stehe ich noch auf Kriegsfuß. Einmal ein paar Treppen hinab und schon war der Dämpfer am Ende des Federweges. Er hatte aber auch nur knapp 55psi drin. Ich habe es jetzt mal auf 90psi erhöht (82kg fahrfertig). Allerdings habe ich den Verdacht, dass er vielleicht Luft verliert...mal beobachten


----------



## Master_KK (22. Februar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Hab das Bike heute Morgen abgeholt. Sehr geil...gleich mal Lenker, Sattelstütze, Griffe und Bremsen raus und neue Teile rein...
> 
> Nur mit dem CCDB Air stehe ich noch auf Kriegsfuß. Einmal ein paar Treppen hinab und schon war der Dämpfer am Ende des Federweges. Er hatte aber auch nur knapp 55psi drin. Ich habe es jetzt mal auf 90psi erhöht (82kg fahrfertig). Allerdings habe ich den Verdacht, dass er vielleicht Luft verliert...mal beobachten



Ich fahre den mit 95psi bei 73kg+Ausrüstung. Hab mehr Druck probiert, aber so gefällt er mir am besten auch wenn er gelegentlich mal auf Anschlag geht.


----------



## exbonner (22. Februar 2014)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Ich fahre den mit 95psi bei 73kg+Ausrüstung. Hab mehr Druck probiert, aber so gefällt er mir am besten auch wenn er gelegentlich mal auf Anschlag geht.



Ich werde das morgen mal ausführlich testen...

Die Grundeinstellung von Canyon war:

HSC: 1.25
LSC: 9 Clicks
HSR: 2
LSR: 13 Clicks

Den HSC habe ich gleich mal um eine halbe Umdrehung erhöht. Ich hoffe nur, dass der Dämpfer nicht wirklich Luft verliert. Muss man die negative Kammer noch irgendwie "aufpumpen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (22. Februar 2014)

Nein, nur normal aufpumpen. Ich fahre den bei 105kg plus Ausrüstung mit ca. 140psi auf ca. 20-25% sag.. Da kann ich mir vorstellen wie es dir bei 55psi ergangen ist, aber ist ja auch klar.


----------



## Master_KK (22. Februar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Ich werde das morgen mal ausführlich testen...
> 
> Die Grundeinstellung von Canyon war:
> 
> ...



Ja so mit ~70psi bisschen ein- und ausfedern. Vielleicht kommt daher dein "Luftverlust", da der Ausgleichsbehälter sich erst gefüllt hat.

Probier die Einstellung mal - Das sind die neueren von CaneCreek. Ich fahre die alten Einstellungen: HSC: 1.25, LSC: 7-8, HSR: 2, LSR: 8 die gefallen mir besser.


----------



## exbonner (23. Februar 2014)

Eine ausführliche Testfahrt hinter mich gebracht...sehr geiles Bike. Leider bleibt das Problem mit dem CCDB Air. Ich habe ihn vor der ersten Abfahrt auf 100psi aufgepumpt, danach war er bei 70psi, nach einer weiteren Abfahrt bei 50psi. Weiter sinkt der Druck dann aber nicht mehr. 

Merkwürdig finde ich folgendes: wenn ich den Dämpfer aufpumpe und die Pumpe dran lasse und mehrmals einfedere, sinkt der Druck auch bis auf ca. 50psi ab. 

Mir scheint, als ob ich ihn einschicken müsste...könnte ich schon wieder ko..., dass sowas bei Canyon nicht auffällt. Kann mir jmd. vielleicht sagen, wo man ihn am Besten auf Garantie hinschickt (außer Canyon). Muss man beim Ausbau irgendwas beachten?


----------



## DennisS (23. Februar 2014)

@exbonner zu Canyon ;-) 
Vll noch Deutschland vertrieb von cane Creek. Aber die müssens nicht machen wenn du es direkt schickst !

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## exbonner (23. Februar 2014)

Der Hersteller ist in der Garantie, muss es also auch machen...bzw. der dt. Vertrieb


----------



## exbonner (23. Februar 2014)

Ich denke ich rufe morgen mal Flatout Suspension an, die werden schon wissen, was zu tun ist. Ausgebaut habe ich den Dämpfer auf jeden Fall schon einmal...als -für kurze Zeit- der richtige Druck angelegen hat, fühlte er sich schon ziemlich geil an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DennisS (23. Februar 2014)

Nein die Gewährleistung bindet dich nur an den direkten Verkäufer, in dem falle Canyon.
Alles andere ist auf Gewährleistung kulanz. Garantie ist was anderes, da dürfen sie dir zB Material etc. Berechnen ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## exbonner (23. Februar 2014)

Den Garantievedingungen kann ich diesen Passus nicht entnehmen, aber es wird sich zeigen.
Andere Frage. Welche Einbaumaße hat der Dämpfer (bin erst Mi wieder beim Bike)? Ich überlege, gleich auf den CS zu wechseln.

Müsste doch der 240/76 sein, oder?


----------



## exbonner (23. Februar 2014)

Kann mir jmd kurz sagen, ob der 240/76 ccdbair cs passt? Dann bestell ich den.


----------



## Master_KK (23. Februar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Kann mir jmd kurz sagen, ob der 240/76 ccdbair cs passt? Dann bestell ich den.



Passt!


----------



## Thiel (23. Februar 2014)

Canyon kann den DB reparieren.
Der ausgleichsbehälter füllt sich nicht automatisch. Der ist ab werk immer voll und hat nichts mit den luftkammern zu tun, die du befüllst.


----------



## exbonner (24. Februar 2014)

Montag und ich könnte schon wieder vor Wut platzen...gerade mit Canyon telefoniert. Die Bearbeitungsdauer für die Reparatur des Dämpfers wird 4 Wochen + Versandzeiten dauern. Die haben doch echt den Knall nicht gehört 


Wozu gibt es eigentlich eine Qualitätskontrolle...zu Flatout darf ich den Dämpfer auch nicht schicken...damit ist der Bikeurlaub dann wohl gestrichen.


----------



## sirios (24. Februar 2014)

Also Canyon hat dir mal gar nicht zu sagen zu wem du den Dämpfer schicken darfst! Am besten du wendest dich mal an Cosmic Sports den deutschen Distributor und dann wird das schon. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## exbonner (24. Februar 2014)

Ich denke auch, dass ich nachher erstmal Comic und Flatout anrufen werde. Schlimmstenfalls zahle ich halt selber bzw. den Materialanfall. Da bekommt die Liebe zu Canyon -Im Wortsinne- erstmal einen schönen Dämpfer...


----------



## sirios (24. Februar 2014)

Normal läuft das so ab: du kopierst die Rechnung des Bikes und schickst die zusammen mit dem Dämpfer weg. Handelt es sich wirklich um einen Garantiefall dann übernehmen die das auch. Flatout bietet ja auch an Garantiefälle abzuwickeln. Canyon ist bei solchen Problemen mit den Federelementen leider absolut inkompetent! Ich mach das entweder selbst oder wende mich an Profis wie Flatout etc. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Thiel (24. Februar 2014)

Ich würde mal schauen ob die Dichtungen der äußeren Luftkammer gefettet sind. 
Dieses öffnen darf jeder machen:




Ist das Video zum einsetzen der Volumenspacer aber da zeigt er, wie man ihn öffnet.
Das woanders Luft entweicht, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Kannst ihn auch mal unter Wasser halten. 

Beim an und absetzen der Pumpe geht auch Luft / Druck verloren. Deine angeblichen Verlustwerte bewegen sich in diesen Regionen. 20 PSI verliert man schnell dabei!
Mein Double Barrel Air war nach ca. einer Woche von Canyon wieder da. Ich hatte ihn letztes Jahr im Frühling eingeschickt.
Der wurde auch nicht weitergeschickt. Canyon kann eigentlich alles im Hause selber machen. 

Der CS bringt dir übrigens auch kein Wippfreies Hardtail im Wiegetritt. Der Hinterbau vom EX ist in Kombination mit dem DB Air fast nicht am wippen, wenn man nicht stampft wie ein Walroß  Dabei ist die Low Speed Druckstufe auch nicht übertrieben reingedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (24. Februar 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ich würde mal schauen ob die Dichtungen der äußeren Luftkammer gefettet sind.
> Dieses öffnen darf jeder machen:
> 
> 
> ...



kann ich ihn wirklich komplett ins Wasser legen? Würde ich dann heute Abend mal versuchen. Der Druck geht mit angeschraubter Pumpe von 100psi bis auf 40psi, wenn man 4-5x den Dämpfer einfedert. Das erscheint mir arg viel, oder?


----------



## rmfausi (24. Februar 2014)

Warum darf man den Dämpfer nicht zu flatout schicken? Kann mir das mal jemand erklären? Gruß rmfausi.


Happy Biking


----------



## exbonner (24. Februar 2014)

Weil Canyon sich die Abwicklung der Gewährleistung selbst vorbehält, was ja auch rechtlich in Ordnung ist. Eine Garantie auf den Dämpfer seitens CC gibt es nicht, wie ich soeben erfahren habe. Die ganze Geschichte hat schon einen faden Beigeschmack. Wenn Canyon schon so unkulant reagiert, muss wenigstens ein zeitnaher Service sichergestellt werden...


----------



## exbonner (24. Februar 2014)

Könnte mir jmd. freundlicher Weise die Maße für die Einbaubuchsen mailen?

Danke


----------



## Nico Laus (24. Februar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> kann ich ihn wirklich komplett ins Wasser legen? Würde ich dann heute Abend mal versuchen. Der Druck geht mit angeschraubter Pumpe von 100psi bis auf 40psi, wenn man 4-5x den Dämpfer einfedert. Das erscheint mir arg viel, oder?


Sag mal, warum machst du sowas dummes? Ist dir schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, dass du dir selbst eine Dichtung zerschossen hast?


----------



## exbonner (24. Februar 2014)

Das habe ich natürlich erst gemacht, nachdem ich -mehrmals- nach Handbuch bei 70 psi versucht habe, die Negativkammer zu füllen und nach jeder der 6 Abfahrten den Dämpfer neu befüllen musste.

Zuvor hatte der Dämpfer i.Ü 60psi über Nacht verloren.


----------



## DennisS (24. Februar 2014)

Canyon kann die Garantie daran binden, dass der Dampfer nur bei denen repariert wird zB. Oder dass du nur mit geputzten Schuhen fährst / woran sie wollen ;-) 
Die Gewährleistung wird nicht beeinträchtigt außer flatout oder irgendwer macht nen Fehler, dann ist die auch futsch... Und du hast garnix mehr, bei Canyon haften die für Fehler.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## exbonner (24. Februar 2014)

Flatout haftet natürlich als autorisierter Servicepartner auch für Fehler in der Reparatur. Dadurch ändert sich für den Kunden nichts. Ich werde den Dämpfer jetzt morgen zu Flatout schicken, die in weniger als 24h auf meine Anfrage reagiert haben und zudem nur ca. 1 Woche für die Reparatur brauchen. Dann werden auch bald die Huber-Bushings da sein und alles ist gut.

Trotzdem überlege ich noch, ob ich nicht den CS bestelle und den ccdb air verkaufe.


----------



## FlyingLizard (24. Februar 2014)

was ich dir halt noch raten kann, ist der Vector Hlr Air! ist sehr fluffig das Teil und vom vortrieb ohne groß Einstellungen vorgenommen zu haben, finde ich es wesentlich besser damit dazu ist er günstiger wie der CCDB und auch leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (24. Februar 2014)

Danke, schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (24. Februar 2014)

Suche Canyon Torque zum Größencheck!

L Rahmen 
Region Stuttgart, Ulm oder Augsburg


----------



## Thiel (24. Februar 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Sag mal, warum machst du sowas dummes? Ist dir schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, dass du dir selbst eine Dichtung zerschossen hast?



Wie soll denn dabei eine Dichtung kaputt gehen ?


----------



## exbonner (26. Februar 2014)

Heute einen Anruf von Canyon bekommen. Die Reparaturzeit für den ccdb beträgt wirklich 4-5 Wochen, allerdings bekomme ich nun kurzfristig einen Austauschdämpfer zugeschickt. Netter Service...


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Februar 2014)

Passt ein 2.5er Minion DHR in den Hinterbau?


----------



## Thiel (27. Februar 2014)

Der dhr2 passt sehr knapp auf einer 35 mm breiten felge. Der dhr1 sollte daher passen, wenn deine felge nicht solch eine außenbreite hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (27. Februar 2014)

Felge wird eine Flow Ex werden mit 29mm Außenbreite


----------



## Thiel (27. Februar 2014)

Passt dann.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. Februar 2014)

Servus, mein DBA schlägt bei 30% SAG und einem Fahrergewicht von fahrfertigen 69kg schon bei 1m drops durch. Ich habe den großen AirSpacer eingebaut und sowohl die HSC, als auch die LSC etwas gegenüber der Empfehlungen von Cane Creek erhöht. Das ist schon merkwürdig oder?  (Der DBA meines Bruders schlägt auch bei höheren Drops, ohne Spacer und mit einem schwereren Fahrer drauf nicht durch...)


----------



## greg12 (27. Februar 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Servus, mein DBA schlägt bei 30% SAG und einem Fahrergewicht von fahrfertigen 69kg schon bei 1m drops durch. Ich habe den großen AirSpacer eingebaut und sowohl die HSC, als auch die LSC etwas gegenüber der Empfehlungen von Cane Creek erhöht. Das ist schon merkwürdig oder?  (Der DBA meines Bruders schlägt auch bei höheren Drops, ohne Spacer und mit einem schwereren Fahrer drauf nicht durch...)



welches bike fährt dein bruder? kann ja auch deutlich progressiver sein als das torque....


----------



## Thiel (27. Februar 2014)

Merkst du denn einen Unterschied bei mehr HSC ? Bei wieviel Umdrehungen bist du ? Gibt ja 4 wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe.


----------



## Master_KK (27. Februar 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Servus, mein DBA schlägt bei 30% SAG und einem Fahrergewicht von fahrfertigen 69kg schon bei 1m drops durch. Ich habe den großen AirSpacer eingebaut und sowohl die HSC, als auch die LSC etwas gegenüber der Empfehlungen von Cane Creek erhöht. Das ist schon merkwürdig oder?  (Der DBA meines Bruders schlägt auch bei höheren Drops, ohne Spacer und mit einem schwereren Fahrer drauf nicht durch...)



Wieviel Druck ist denn drin? Nur das wir mal ein Verhältnis zu unserem Gewicht haben. Und wie hast du die 30% gemessen? Einfach draufgestellt oder auch paar mal gewippt und dann vorm absteigen den O-Ring hochgeschoben?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. Februar 2014)

Mein bro fährt auch das EX, Druck ist ca. 70 psi bei knapp unter 70 kg und die HSC steht jetzt bei ca. 2 Umdrehungen. Einen Unterschied zur vorigen Einstellung (Standart HSC, 3 kleine Spacer) dachte ich erst zu spüren, der Dämpfer ist dann aber doch durchgeschlagen. Den SAG habe ich gemessen, nachdem ich leicht gewippt bin, könnten also sogar nur 25% sein...


----------



## Master_KK (27. Februar 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Mein bro fährt auch das EX, Druck ist ca. 70 psi bei knapp unter 70 kg und die HSC steht jetzt bei ca. 2 Umdrehungen. Einen Unterschied zur vorigen Einstellung (Standart HSC, 3 kleine Spacer) dachte ich erst zu spüren, der Dämpfer ist dann aber doch durchgeschlagen. Den SAG habe ich gemessen, nachdem ich leicht gewippt bin, könnten also sogar nur 25% sein...



Hmmm...erscheint mir zu wenig zu sein. Fahre mit 73-74kg (ohne Ausrüstung), also vielleicht 80kg mit Fullface, Goggle, Schuhen, Knieschonern, Rucksack etc. zwischen 95 und 100psi Druck. Damit ist der Hinterbau bei mir schön weich und schlägt nur sehr selten durch.
Wenn ich deinen Druck ins Verhältnis zu meinem Gewicht setze wären das ja nur 80 psi...da würde der Dämpfer ständig anschlagen.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. Februar 2014)

Hmm komisch, ich werde versuchen den morgen nochmal mit 80 psi zu fahren, ich melde mich dann nochmal


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (1. März 2014)

So, ich bin die Stelle heute nochmal gedroppt, mit 80 psi. Und tatsächlich bin ich gerade so nicht durchgeschlagen. Der Gummi hängt einen knappen mm vor dem Ende der Kolbenstange... Ich denke ich baue noch einen kleinen Spacer ein und fahre dann erst mal mit dem Druck weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## köllefornia (6. März 2014)

Hab mir vor einigen Tagen das 2014er Gapstar in Koblenz geholt, soweit alles montiert und die ersten Runden gedreht und spiele nun mit den Fahrwerkseinstellungen.
Bei 175cm und ca. 77kg Gewicht (mit allem) hab ich in der Gabel vorne 80 psi drin, das funktioniert ganz gut. Allerdings hab ich noch Probleme mit den Einstellungen des Dämpfers und der Funktion des SAG-Monitors. In den Dämpfer habe ich 140 psi gepumpt, die Einstellungen nach den Empfehlungen auf der Herstellerseite des Dämpfers speziell für das Gapstar 2014 angepasst und los gings. Nach mehreren Testfahrten (kurzer single trail ca. 150 hm mit Sprüngen bis max. 1m Höhe), steht der SAG-Monitor-Ring auf vollem Anschlg. Setzte ich mich vor Fahrtbeginn nur sodrauf, dann steht er bei 20. Ist das korrekt?


----------



## Master_KK (6. März 2014)

köllefornia schrieb:


> Hab mir vor einigen Tagen das 2014er Gapstar in Koblenz geholt, soweit alles montiert und die ersten Runden gedreht und spiele nun mit den Fahrwerkseinstellungen.
> Bei 175cm und ca. 77kg Gewicht (mit allem) hab ich in der Gabel vorne 80 psi drin, das funktioniert ganz gut. Allerdings hab ich noch Probleme mit den Einstellungen des Dämpfers und der Funktion des SAG-Monitors. In den Dämpfer habe ich 140 psi gepumpt, die Einstellungen nach den Empfehlungen auf der Herstellerseite des Dämpfers speziell für das Gapstar 2014 angepasst und los gings. Nach mehreren Testfahrten (kurzer single trail ca. 150 hm mit Sprüngen bis max. 1m Höhe), steht der SAG-Monitor-Ring auf vollem Anschlg. Setzte ich mich vor Fahrtbeginn nur sodrauf, dann steht er bei 20. Ist das korrekt?



Vergiss den SAG-Monitor und guck wie der O-Ring am Dämpfer steht.


----------



## köllefornia (6. März 2014)

Der Gummiring am Dämpfer bleibt ca. bei 2/3 der Kolbenlänge stehen nach einer Abfahrt. Vom Fahrgefühl finde ich es ganz gut, allerdings hab ich auch nur den Vergleich zu meinem alten AM-Fully mit 130mm Federweg und dünnen Reifen, da wäre einiges schon ein Fortschritt. 
Heisst es nun mehr Druck in den Dämpfer pumpen? Oder am HSC reduzieren?


----------



## Master_KK (6. März 2014)

D.h du hast von deinen 180mm Federweg nur 120mm genutzt. Probier mal 100psi das sollte besser passen.


----------



## köllefornia (6. März 2014)

ok, so hatte ich das auch gedeutet, nur dieser Monitor hatte mich verunsichert. Aber der ist jetzt schon vergessen. Dann teste ich das mal mit 100 psi. Danke


----------



## longsome (12. März 2014)

Hey, hat jemand ne Idee welche flatpedals vom blauton zum torque ex passen? Wie siehts mit spank oder atomlab aus?


----------



## alrde (12. März 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> So, ich bin die Stelle heute nochmal gedroppt, mit 80 psi. Und tatsächlich bin ich gerade so nicht durchgeschlagen. Der Gummi hängt einen knappen mm vor dem Ende der Kolbenstange... Ich denke ich baue noch einen kleinen Spacer ein und fahre dann erst mal mit dem Druck weiter...


 
Ich habe mit der Lyrik keinen vernünftigen Kompromiss aus Sag und Federwegsausnutzung gefunden. Hatte es dann satt, und habe letzte Woche auf Stahlfeder umgebaut. Unglaublich. Das Wort Losbrechmoment habe ich aus meinem Wortschatz gestrichen, es gibt einfach keins mehr. Das war aber nicht der eigentliche Grund für den Wechsel. Mit der Stahlfeder sackt die Gabel im ersten Drittel nicht so schnell weg, dafür nutze ich jetzt den ganzen Federweg. Vorher waren immer noch ca. 4 cm übrig, bei 35% Sag und Druckstufe ganz offen.
Z.B. auf heftigen Wurzelpisten spricht die Gabel jetzt traumhaft an. Und bei langsamen Drops sackt sie trotzdem nicht so weg. Also, ich glaube für schwerere Fahrer >90 kg lohnt der Umbau auf Coil. Bei leichteren Fahrern mag die Luftfeder auch gut funktionieren, da kann ich nicht mitreden. Aber für mich war es immer Mist, entweder weniger Sag, und damit flacher Lenkwinkel, oder viel Sag um den Federweg annähernd auszunutzen. So oder so war mir die Gabel immer viel zu progressiv. Mit der Coil habe ich viel mehr Vertrauen ins Vorderrad, einfach klasse.


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. März 2014)

Hatte mir vor kurzem auch wieder die Lyrik eingebaut, da ich sie irgendwie vom Strive anders in Erinnerung hatte. Bei den letzten Ausfahrten ging es mir mit fahrgewicht von ca. 85kg genauso wie dir. Mit weniger druck nutze sie zuviel federweg aus und mit höherem Druck war sie richtig bockig. 

Nun wurde mal die Manitou Mattoc bestellt. Die soll ja um einiges besser abzustimmen sein. Bin echt mal gespannt wiees sich damit fahren wird.  

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Master_KK (12. März 2014)

Deshalb hab ich ne Totem Coil eingebaut - Is allerdings auch recht steif und wird am Ende sehr progressiv. Am Wochenende in Bad Wildbad hab ich mich stellenweise gefragt wofür ich überhaupt ne Federgabel hab...  Hab jetzt noch Muskelkater in Händen und Unterarmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (19. März 2014)

Hallo an alle, ich wollte die Tage die 4 Lager im Hinterbau (Horstlink) wechseln, welche Lager muss/kann ich bestellen? Die Canyon Bezeichnung 698V-2RS75 ist ein bisschen verwirrend ich finde nur 698-2RS, kann man die auch nehmen? 

Danke für eine Antwort im voraus, Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. März 2014)

@rmfausi einfach ausbauen und bei SKF/Faber in Mannheim (Neckarau oder doch schon Rheinau ?) vorlegen. Die suchen dir die richtigen raus und können eventuell auch eine bessere Alternative anbieten


----------



## rmfausi (19. März 2014)

Danke Björn, war ich das letzte Mal schon, aber Anteilseigner an der Firma wollte ich nicht nochmal werden.
Die Preise für privat sind mir zu gesalzen. Gruß Rainer


----------



## alrde (20. März 2014)

Mal eine Frage an alle EX Besitzer:
Wie habt ihr bei euch den Vorbau angebaut? Ich habe mal etwas experimentiert. Bei Lieferung war der Vorbau ganz oben montiert, war natürlich sehr bequem. Fühlte sich aber z.B. in Kurven nicht so gut an. Spacer nach oben, schon besser. Jetzt habe ich den Vorbau umgedreht, und ganz unten. In Kurven ist das super, klettern kann man natürlich auch besser. Bei Drops etc. bin ich mir nicht sicher. Grundsätzlich ist die Front beim EX ja ziemlich hoch. Wie kommt ihr am besten zurecht?


----------



## Nico Laus (20. März 2014)

Ich bin den Vorbau bei früheren Bikes auch immer tief gefahren. Beim EX habe ich zu Testzwecken beide Spacer drin gelassen. Mit gefällts und seitdem fahre ich es so. In Kurven kann ich aktiver mit dem Oberkörper drücken, bzw mit den Armen arbeiten. An Steigungen muss man halt mit dem Hintern auf die Sattelspitze und den Oberkörper tief halten. Bleibt aber alles im Rahmen.

Ich habe so meine Vermutung, dass Leute, die passiv und zu weit hinten im Bike hocken, mit tiefen Vorbauten in eine bessere Position gezwungen werden können. Dagegen kann man bei aktiver Fahrweise und hohem Vorbau auch noch im Steilen pushen oder zumindest ohne Überschlagsgefühle mit dem Oberkörper tief gehen -> Arme bleiben länger angewinkelt, ausgestellt -> bessere Stellung um Schläge abzufangen und Gefälle zu pushen.


----------



## alrde (21. März 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ich bin den Vorbau bei früheren Bikes auch immer tief gefahren. Beim EX habe ich zu Testzwecken beide Spacer drin gelassen. Mit gefällts und seitdem fahre ich es so. In Kurven kann ich aktiver mit dem Oberkörper drücken, bzw mit den Armen arbeiten. An Steigungen muss man halt mit dem Hintern auf die Sattelspitze und den Oberkörper tief halten. Bleibt aber alles im Rahmen.
> 
> Ich habe so meine Vermutung, dass Leute, die passiv und zu weit hinten im Bike hocken, mit tiefen Vorbauten in eine bessere Position gezwungen werden können. Dagegen kann man bei aktiver Fahrweise und hohem Vorbau auch noch im Steilen pushen oder zumindest ohne Überschlagsgefühle mit dem Oberkörper tief gehen -> Arme bleiben länger angewinkelt, ausgestellt -> bessere Stellung um Schläge abzufangen und Gefälle zu pushen.


 
Du fasst da sehr schön in Worte, was ich irgendwie nicht beschreiben konnte. Tatsächlich glaube ich, dass ich noch an meiner Körperspannung arbeiten muss. An Steigungen bin ich auch mit dem hohen Lenker gut klargekommen. Aber ich hänge bei Sprüngen gerne zu weit hinten und eiere deshalb rum. Mit Lenker unten geht das besser. Nur, das Gefühl steil bergab war wiederum vorher besser. Ich habe zwar nicht mehr Überschlagsgefühle als vorher, aber wenn es sehr steil runter geht fand ich die Kontrolle mit hohem Lenker besser. Genauso bei kleinen Kickern bergab. In Kurven fand ich es mit Lenker oben nicht so schön, dass ich, wenn ich das Vorderrad belasten will, weiter nach vorne muss. Also, was schließe ich daraus?

a) Scheißegal wo der Lenker ist, weiter üben?
b) Lenker wieder hoch, und damit klarkommen?
c) wie b) aber mit Lenker unten?
d) Lenker so irgendwie in die Mitte?

Ich weiß, muss ich selbst rausfinden. Werde nochmal Lenker oben ausprobieren. Aber vielen Dank für Deinen erhellenden Beitrag!

Witzig, den gleichen Daum habe ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesti (2. April 2014)

Hallo! Hab gestern auch mein 2014 gapstar bekommen  macht wirklich spass das bike! Hab ein bisschen am dämpfer herum getüftelt und scho gute einstellungen für mich gefunden! jedoch brauch ich auch bei meinen 80kg und 105 psi und 25% sag bei unsauberen landungen den gesamten federweg bis auf 2mm, durchgeschlagen hat er noch nicht wenn ich die highspeed comression zudrehe ändert sich aber leider auch nicht viel! Waren bei euch die volumen spacer mit dabei bei der lieferung des bikes??
Gruß Rene


----------



## exbonner (2. April 2014)

Diesti schrieb:


> Hallo! Hab gestern auch mein 2014 gapstar bekommen  macht wirklich spass das bike! Hab ein bisschen am dämpfer herum getüftelt und scho gute einstellungen für mich gefunden! jedoch brauch ich auch bei meinen 80kg und 105 psi und 25% sag bei unsauberen landungen den gesamten federweg bis auf 2mm, durchgeschlagen hat er noch nicht wenn ich die highspeed comression zudrehe ändert sich aber leider auch nicht viel! Waren bei euch die volumen spacer mit dabei bei der lieferung des bikes??
> Gruß Rene


Bei mir waren die Spacer nicht dabei. Erst als der Dämpfer von Canyon getauscht wurde, habe ich welche bekommen.


----------



## köllefornia (2. April 2014)

Bei mir waren 2 Päckchen dabei, vielleicht liegts daran . Hab schon eins weiter verschenkt. Fahre mit 120 psi bei ca. 80kg. Geht gut.


----------



## alrde (2. April 2014)

Diesti schrieb:


> Hallo! Hab gestern auch mein 2014 gapstar bekommen  macht wirklich spass das bike! Hab ein bisschen am dämpfer herum getüftelt und scho gute einstellungen für mich gefunden! jedoch brauch ich auch bei meinen 80kg und 105 psi und 25% sag bei unsauberen landungen den gesamten federweg bis auf 2mm, durchgeschlagen hat er noch nicht wenn ich die highspeed comression zudrehe ändert sich aber leider auch nicht viel! Waren bei euch die volumen spacer mit dabei bei der lieferung des bikes??
> Gruß Rene


 Bei mir waren Spacer dabei. Den breitesten habe ich vorgestern eingebaut, weil ich bei viel Sag, und damit flachem Lekwinkel zu oft Durchschläge hatte. Bin erst einmal gefahren und war dabei sehr zufrieden. Deutlich progressiver. Der Einbau war megaeinfach, < 10 Min.


----------



## Master_KK (5. April 2014)

Mal ne Setupfrage zum DB Air - Vielleicht kann das ja jemand nachvollziehen und beantworten.

Fahre meinen fast in der Grundeinstellung: HSC 1,25 LSC 8 HSR 2 LSR 8
Soweit bin ich auch zufrieden - Der Hinterbau kickt nicht und nach größeren Schlägen und nach der Landung bei Sprüngen sitzt der Hinterbau sofort und ohne nachzuwippen wieder schön satt auf dem Trail. 
Vor ein paar Tagen ist mir in Stromberg aber wieder folgendes aufgefallen: Bei vielen Wurzeln hintereinander und eh schon sehr flachem Gelände (3. Teil Wildhog nach dem Wallride falls es jemand kennt) hab ich nach ein paar Wurzeln das Gefühl hängenzubleiben und zwar definitiv das Hinterrad. Wie komm ich dem bei? Zugstufe schneller stellen würde ich tippen - HS oder LS - Wo sind die DB Air Setup Götter?


----------



## sirios (5. April 2014)

Ohne den DB jetzt ausgiebig zu kennen ist das Wurzelfeld in Stromberg im dritten Teil wohl eher ein Fall für den LSR. Probier's einfach mal ne halbe oder viertel Umdrehung schneller.


----------



## Diesti (5. April 2014)

Also ich fahr eigentlich weiter offen als die Standart Einstellungen. Bin jetzt nach langem versuchen mal HSC 1,25 LSC 4 Klicks HSR 1 LSR 6 Klicks und bei 80kg jetzt 105 psi. bin aber bis jetzt nur Natur Trails mit Kleinen Sprüngen gefahren und brauch da schon fast den Ganzen Federweg bis auf 5mm mal schaun wies dann auf einer Strecke wird


----------



## alrde (6. April 2014)

Diesti schrieb:


> Also ich fahr eigentlich weiter offen als die Standart Einstellungen. Bin jetzt nach langem versuchen mal HSC 1,25 LSC 4 Klicks HSR 1 LSR 6 Klicks und bei 80kg jetzt 105 psi. bin aber bis jetzt nur Natur Trails mit Kleinen Sprüngen gefahren und brauch da schon fast den Ganzen Federweg bis auf 5mm mal schaun wies dann auf einer Strecke wird


 
Ich dachte auch immer, ich hätte noch 5 mm Reserve, die ich einfach nie brauche. Der Dämpfer federt aber einfach nicht so weit ein, dass die ganze Kolbenstange verschwindet. Die sichtbare Kolbenstange ist gut 80 mm lang, der Federweg beträgt aber nur 76mm. Deshalb habe ich den Spacer in die Luftkammer eingebaut. Jetzt bleibt auf meinen Hometrails, bei gleichem Sag wie vorher, fast immer noch 5- 10 mm mehr übrig. Da hier überall nur kleinere Sprünge und Drops drin sind, denke ich das ist besser so. Vorher hatte ich mit weniger Sag rumprobiert (30%), und fand den Lenkwinkel unangenehm steil. Jetzt habe ich wieder meine ca. 35% und damit wieder dieses fette Gefühl. Damit meine ich das Setup, nicht meinen Weihnachtsspeck. 

@ Master KK: Ich bin auch kein Fahrwerksspezialist, mir ging es auf dem besagten Abschnitt in Stromberg genau so. Hier zu Hause haben wir ähnliche Sektionen, auf denen ich das ausprobiert habe. Mit schnellerer Highspeed Druck- und Zugstufe geht das jetzt ganz geschmeidig. Die Lowspeed-Einstellungen haben da bei mir nicht so viel ausgemacht. Die scheinen mir eher auf Bodenwellen etc. das Fahrwerk zu beruhigen. Schnell überfahrene Wurzeln ordne ich eher Highspeed zu.  

Ich habe auch eine Frage an euch: Ich hatte mal ausprobiert, welche Druckstufe mir den Absprung bei Bunnyhop und Jumps erleichtern kann. Ich fahre gerne alles schön soft eingestellt, habe dabei aber leider immer das Gefühl, dass meine Absprunenergie im Hinterbau verschluckt wird. Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, welche Druckstufe dafür verantwortlich ist. Hatte mal Highspeed mehr zugedreht, da ging der Absprung viel besser, aber auf Wurzeln war es eine Katastrophe. Mit mehr Lowspeed-Druckstufe hatte ich nicht das Gefühl dass es den Absprung erleichtert. Noch schnellere Highspeed-Zugstufe macht den Absprung etwas leichter, aber es fühlt sich für mich nicht mehr so schön kontrolliert an. Wie geht es euch, habt ihr da einen Tip? Also mir geht es um diese eher grundsätzliche Frage, nicht darum, wieviele Klicks ich an welchem Konopf eingestellt habe.


----------



## Master_KK (6. April 2014)

Das mit dem Volumespacer und dem Restfederweg ist interessant alrde! Bei den letzten Fahrten hab ich den Dämpfer bei jetzt ca. 100 psi und voll ausgerüsteten 78-80kg regelmäßig auf Anschlag gehabt. Weniger SAG möchte ich aber auch nicht fahren - Danke für den Tip!
Vorher werde ich mal mit schnellerem HSR rumprobieren. Vielleicht ist der auch einfach zu lahm das es den Dämpfer nach mehreren Schlägen immer mehr in den Federweg packt.


----------



## Diesti (6. April 2014)

Wieviel wirkt sich eigenlich die Hsc bei euch aus? mir kommt vor das sich auch wenn ich ganz zudrehe von der federwegs ausnutzung bei sprüngen nicht viel ändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (6. April 2014)

Hallo,

HSC ist eher bei Wurzelfeldern und Treppen wirksam, die man nicht überrollt sondern mehr überfliegt. Also mit hohen Tempo. 

Mein DB Air nutzt auch den kompleten Hub aus. Allerdings tud er das erst, seitdem ich die große Luftkammer installiert habe. 

Liegt aber bei meinem Gewicht von ca. 105kg und dem natürlich dann, höheren Druck. Da gab es für mich zuviel Progression mit der normalen Luftkammer.


----------



## alrde (7. April 2014)

Diesti schrieb:


> Wieviel wirkt sich eigenlich die Hsc bei euch aus? mir kommt vor das sich auch wenn ich ganz zudrehe von der federwegs ausnutzung bei sprüngen nicht viel ändert


 
Das empfinde ich genauso. Bevor ich den Spacer eingebaut habe, habe ich probiert, das Durchschlagen mit der HSC zu vermeiden. Hat kaum etwas ausgemacht. Dafür hat das Hinterrad aber ganz fies gekickt auf ruppigen Trails.



Thiel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> HSC ist eher bei Wurzelfeldern und Treppen wirksam, die man nicht überrollt sondern mehr überfliegt. Also mit hohen Tempo.
> 
> ...


 
Hast Du denn auch ein Torque? Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau am Torque relativ linear arbeitet. Für etwas mehr Durchschlagschutz musste ich den Dämpfer genau anders herum bearbeiten. Bin auch bei ca. 102 kg ohne Ausrüstung. Und eigentlich mag ich linear, hab ja gerade deshalb die Gabel auf Coil umgebaut, weil mir Luft zu progressiv war. Am Hinterbau ist es bei mir genau umgekehrt.


----------



## Thiel (7. April 2014)

Ich habe einen ex 2013 rahmen.


----------



## Diesti (8. April 2014)

Auf Anfrage bei Canyon ob sie mir die VolumenSpacer die anscheinend vergessen wurden nachschicken können kam Retour: da es sich um OEM ware handelt liegen keine Spacer bei und müssten im Cane Creek Shop nachgekauft werden  preis 27$ ohne versand!!! Eigenartig das bei manchen von euch aber doch welche dabei waren


----------



## alrde (8. April 2014)

Diesti schrieb:


> Auf Anfrage bei Canyon ob sie mir die VolumenSpacer die anscheinend vergessen wurden nachschicken können kam Retour: da es sich um OEM ware handelt liegen keine Spacer bei und müssten im Cane Creek Shop nachgekauft werden  preis 27$ ohne versand!!! Eigenartig das bei manchen von euch aber doch welche dabei waren


 
In meinen Augen sind das Gummidichtungen mit quadratischem Querschnitt. Ich hatte zuerst gedacht das seien Ersatzdichtungen für den Dämpfer. Ich kann die mal vermessen, und Du schaust, ob Du so etwas im Fachhandel für Maschinenbau bekommst. Die Teile tun im Dämpfer ja nichts, außer fest sitzen und Luft verdrängen.


----------



## Diesti (8. April 2014)

alrde schrieb:


> In meinen Augen sind das Gummidichtungen mit quadratischem Querschnitt. Ich hatte zuerst gedacht das seien Ersatzdichtungen für den Dämpfer. Ich kann die mal vermessen, und Du schaust, ob Du so etwas im Fachhandel für Maschinenbau bekommst. Die Teile tun im Dämpfer ja nichts, außer fest sitzen und Luft verdrängen.


Bitte bitte! Das wäre ein netter Zug von dir


----------



## sirios (8. April 2014)

Der Canyon Service ist in letzter Zeit wirklich unter aller Sau! An der Hotline erzählt einem jeder was anderes. Von Kompetenz keine Spur...


----------



## Lukas_98 (8. April 2014)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem x9 Schaltwerk. Es hat kaum noch Spannung und die Kette hängt die ganze Zeit durch. Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich das Problem lösen kann? Ich kann es auch nicht bei Canyon einschicken, weil ich am Freitag schon in den Bikeurlaub fahre.

Vielen Dank schon mal falls mir wer helfen kann,
Lukas_98


----------



## alrde (8. April 2014)

Diesti schrieb:


> Bitte bitte! Das wäre ein netter Zug von dir


 
Innendurchmesser ca. 47 mm, Außendurchmesser ca 54 mm. Größer sollten beide Durchmesser nicht sein. Das Teil muss fest sitzen und darf nicht hin und herrutschen. Ein etwas kleinerer Innendurchmesser wäre wahrscheinlich nicht schlimm, solange man das Gummi über den Dämpfer geschoben kriegt. Kleinerer Außendurchmesser bewirkt nur, dass weniger Luft verdrängt wird. Der Spacer, den ich jetzt drin habe, ist ca. 25mm breit, und hat einen guten Effekt gebracht. Du kannst auch mehrere Dichtungen aufstecken um auf die Breite zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (8. April 2014)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem x9 Schaltwerk. Es hat kaum noch Spannung und die Kette hängt die ganze Zeit durch. Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich das Problem lösen kann? Ich kann es auch nicht bei Canyon einschicken, weil ich am Freitag schon in den Bikeurlaub fahre.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal falls mir wer helfen kann,
> Lukas_98



Sieht aus als hättest du die Sperre drin...


----------



## alrde (8. April 2014)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Sieht aus als hättest du die Sperre drin...


Stimmt, deswegen habe ich damals bei Canyon angerufen, als das Rad neu war. Peinlich...
Obwohl, geht die nicht von selbst raus wenn man die Pedale dreht?


----------



## Lukas_98 (8. April 2014)

Die Sperre hab ich nicht drin, ich kann das Schaltwerk vor und zurück bewegen aber es spannt die Kette einfach nicht mehr


----------



## Thiel (8. April 2014)

alrde schrieb:


> Stimmt, deswegen habe ich damals bei Canyon angerufen, als das Rad neu war. Peinlich...
> Obwohl, geht die nicht von selbst raus wenn man die Pedale dreht?


Nein, der Bolzen klemmt weiter. Man muss den Käfig per Hand ein Stück nach hinten drücken, damit der Bolzen zurückspringt.



Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Die Sperre hab ich nicht drin, ich kann das Schaltwerk vor und zurück bewegen aber es spannt die Kette einfach nicht mehr



Das scheint kein alltägliches Problem zu sein. Eventuell ist die Feder gebrochen oder wird nicht mehr richtig gespannt. 
Wenn du der Sache nicht selbst auf den Grund gehen kannst (Schaltwerk demontieren und nachsehen) solltest du dir für den Urlaub ein günstiges X5 oder X7 bestellen und das X9 derweil einschicken.


----------



## Lukas_98 (8. April 2014)

Okay dankeschön schon mal ich werde mir das dann morgen mal anschauen und berichten


----------



## Lukas_98 (8. April 2014)

So ich habe das Schaltwerk jetzt doch schonmal ausgebaut und es mir angeguckt. Die Feder im Parallelogramm ist noch intakt, das Schaltwerk hat ja auch noch ganz normal geschaltet. Kann es sein, dass in dem Gehäuse hinter dem oberen Schaltwerksröllchen eine weitere Feder ist, die für das Spannen der Kette zuständig ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## köllefornia (14. April 2014)

Moin, mal eine blöde Frage zur Abwechslung. Macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied, wie herum der Dämpfer im Rahmen verbaut ist? Hab festgestellt, dass dieser bei meinem 2014er im Vergleich zu den meisten Bildern im Netz genau verdreht montiert ist. Hab da selber bisher nix herumgeschaut, ist quasi der Auslieferungszustand. Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Ollik (14. April 2014)

glaub wen das piggipag unten istvwird es besser mit Öl versorgt oder so


----------



## Thiel (14. April 2014)

das ist total egal.


----------



## DoctorGerman (17. April 2014)

Hi, war erst am überlegen, das Trailflow zu kaufen, jetz aber, nachdem ich mich hier eingelesen habe, das gapster zu holen. Wie ist das Preisleistungsverhältnis dabei und kann man da wen  was kaputt is auch selber was machen also nur Ersatzteile bestellen oder muss man es unbedingt einschicken, wenn man nich die Möglichkeit hat, es bei einem Händler zu kaufen. 
Danke schonmal im vorraus für Hilfe.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. April 2014)

DoctorGerman schrieb:


> Hi, war erst am überlegen, das Trailflow zu kaufen, jetz aber, nachdem ich mich hier eingelesen habe, das gapster zu holen. Wie ist das Preisleistungsverhältnis dabei und kann man da wen  was kaputt is auch selber was machen also nur Ersatzteile bestellen oder muss man es unbedingt einschicken, wenn man nich die Möglichkeit hat, es bei einem Händler zu kaufen.
> Danke schonmal im vorraus für Hilfe.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Ich würd bei dem Trailflow bleiben. Mit dem 1x11 Antrieb wirst du mehr Spass bzw weniger Sorgen haben.
Das Torque ist bekannt dafür das es mit Umwerfer selten funktioniert, hab selbst ein 12er Alpinist das ich mittlerweile auch auf 1x10 umgebaut hab.
Mehr als 10 bzw 11 Gänge brauchste bei gescheitem Enduroeinsatz eh nit.
Beim Händler kannste ein Canyon eh nit...alles was du selbst reparieren oder umbauen kannste auch selbst machen.
Ich mach an meinen 2 Canyons auch alles selbst


----------



## exbonner (17. April 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ich würd bei dem Trailflow bleiben. Mit dem 1x11 Antrieb wirst du mehr Spass bzw weniger Sorgen haben.
> Das Torque ist bekannt dafür das es mit Umwerfer selten funktioniert, hab selbst ein 12er Alpinist das ich mittlerweile auch auf 1x10 umgebaut hab.
> Mehr als 10 bzw 11 Gänge brauchste bei gescheitem Enduroeinsatz eh nit.
> Beim Händler kannste ein Canyon eh nit...alles was du selbst reparieren oder umbauen kannste auch selbst machen.
> Ich mach an meinen 2 Canyons auch alles selbst



Also das ist -gelinde gesagt- beides ziemlicher Blödsinn. Warum sollte das Torque mit Umwerfer nicht ordentlich laufen? Ich hab mein Torque zB mit XO Triggern ausgestattet und es läuft -auch mit Umwerfer- fantastisch. Alles eine Sache der Einstellung. X01 ist jetzt bei Ersatzteilen auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen.

Du musst Dir natürlich einen Händler suchen, der Fremdbikes annimmt. Mein Schrauber macht dies und zwar besser, schneller und günstiger als Canyon bzw. ich es je könnte. Ansonsten: selber machen.

Ich würde eher die Bremsen Richtung Zee oder Saint tauschen. Meiner Meinung nach ist i.Ü. der CC DB Air CS echt hilfreich gegenüber dem normalen CC.


----------



## DoctorGerman (17. April 2014)

Okay, hat mir auf jeden Fall weiter geholfen! Danke!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Master_KK (18. April 2014)

Is ja auch vom Modelljahr abhängig. Letztes Jahr haben viele zum Gapstar gegriffen - Dieses Jahr ist das Trailflow interessanter.

Wer viel fährt sollte sein Bike auch größtenteils selbst warten können, das ist nun wirklich kein Hexenwerk. Für 50 € nen Koffer mit Fahrradwerkzeugen, der Rest ergibt sich dann. Außerdem hilft man sich doch untereinander. Der eine Kumpel kann zentrieren, der andere Bremsen entlüften, der nächste nen Gabelservice...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. April 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Also das ist -gelinde gesagt- beides ziemlicher Blödsinn. Warum sollte das Torque mit Umwerfer nicht ordentlich laufen? Ich hab mein Torque zB mit XO Triggern ausgestattet und es läuft -auch mit Umwerfer- fantastisch. Alles eine Sache der Einstellung. X01 ist jetzt bei Ersatzteilen auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen.
> 
> Du musst Dir natürlich einen Händler suchen, der Fremdbikes annimmt. Mein Schrauber macht dies und zwar besser, schneller und günstiger als Canyon bzw. ich es je könnte. Ansonsten: selber machen.
> 
> Ich würde eher die Bremsen Richtung Zee oder Saint tauschen. Meiner Meinung nach ist i.Ü. der CC DB Air CS echt hilfreich gegenüber dem normalen CC.


Immer ruhig und sachlich bleiben Kollege. 
Ich hab nie geschrieben das kein Torque mit Umwerfer funktioniert letztes Jahr haben sich die Probleme gehäuft und die 12er Baureihe hatte Stress mit Chainsucks. Kannste hier im Forum auch alles nachlesen falls du mir nit glauben willst.
Reparaturen kannste natürlich auch in ner Werkstatt machen lassen ich hatte DoctorGerman halt so verstanden das er sein Torque über nen Händler beziehen will, was halt nit geht.
Also spar dir dein gebashe und fahr brav zu deinem Schrauber


----------



## exbonner (18. April 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Das Torque ist bekannt dafür das es mit Umwerfer selten funktioniert...



Ist klar...

Er wird sich ja wahrscheinlich kein 12er Torque kaufen, aber ich sehe schon, dass Du hier der Experte bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. April 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Ist klar...
> 
> Er wird sich ja wahrscheinlich kein 12er Torque kaufen, aber ich sehe schon, dass Du hier der Experte bist.



Ne aber en 14er und da es der gleiche Rahmen is...
Verstehste nit. Macht aber nix


----------



## exbonner (18. April 2014)

Da frage ich mich doch, wo die Massen der Fahrer sind, die ihre nicht funktionierenden 14'er Torques hier im Forum beweinen...wahrscheinlich alle beim Reparieren.


----------



## DoctorGerman (19. April 2014)

Leute, is doch gut jetzt. Macht mal nich so Stress. Ich wusste halt nich ob man Canyon bei nem händler kaufen kann, deshalb fragte ich auch. Mein Vater hat auch werkzeug rumliegen für sowas, zwar nur rennrad aber kann man ja fürs schaltwerk auch benutzen. Für bremsen, dämpfer etc. Hab ich sogar noch nen bekannten in der straße. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jonalisa (19. April 2014)

Der 12er Rahmen ist noch der FR Rahmen, der 14er der EX Rahmen. Die Geometrie wurde leicht veraendert. 
Ich fahre ein 12er mit Umwerfer. Habe sogar von 24/36 auf 22/36 gewechselt. Mit Shimanoblaettern, etwas putzen der Kette usw. keine Probleme weder mit Chainsucks noch mit Schaltproblemen.


----------



## rmfausi (28. April 2014)

Ich möchte mal in die Runde fragen welche Alternativen habe ich zum Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz Unterteil (IS52/40)? Hintergrund, habe heute den jährlichen
Gabelservice durchgeführt und mir ist die Unterschale als Teil vom Steuersatz verrostet entgegengefallen . Das Lager lässt sich auch nach guter Reinigung und frisch gefettet nur unsauber drehen.  Darum möchte ich den Steuersatz (nur Unterteil) tauschen. Nach etwas Recherche benötige ich einen IS52/40 Steuersatz.
Mit Acros habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht, wie wichtig ist die Einpresstiefe? Beim CC 40er sind es 7-8mm beim* Acros Ai-52 IS52/40(30)* sind es 10mm.
Kann man diesen auch benutzen oder ist es besser wieder einen 40er zu verbauen? Welche haltbareren Alternativen habe ich noch?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (29. April 2014)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die immer so schnell rosten. Meiner funktioniert seit einem Jahr sehr gut und ich hab bisher auch noch nie Beschwerden über CC Steuersätze gehört


----------



## rmfausi (29. April 2014)

Mir wäre es auch lieber wenn es anders wäre. Für mich ist der Schwachpunkt das die untere Dichtung direkt am Gabelkonus ist. Dadurch dringt Wasser, Dreck und Sand recht einfach in das Lager ein. Mein CC Steuersatz am Nerve XC funktioniert auch seit Jahren ohne Probleme. Der am Torque ist da halt etwas anfälliger, vielleicht habe ich auch ein Montagsmodell erwischt. Darum habe ich in die Runde gefragt ob es Alternativen gibt die man verbauen kann.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## masterjoe27 (30. April 2014)

Hallo,
ich hab mir vor ca. einem dreivirtel Jahr das Torque EX Gapster 2014 gekauft. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob man dort eine Rock Shox Boxxer einbauen kann ?


----------



## rmfausi (30. April 2014)

Können kannst du das schon, passt auch von der Geometrie. ABER Canyon hat keine Doppelbrücke für das EX vorgesehen und du verliert die Garantie. Das FRX/DHX hat Doppelbrückenfreigabe. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoctorGerman (30. April 2014)

Wofür solln eigentlich doppelbrücken gut sein?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jason13 (30. April 2014)

DoctorGerman schrieb:


> Wofür solln eigentlich doppelbrücken gut sein?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


200mm Federweg und mehr Steifigkeit


----------



## sirios (30. April 2014)

Warum soll man bei 180 mm Federweg hinten vorne dann ne 200 mm Gabel einbauen? Totaler Käse


----------



## Jason13 (1. Mai 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Warum soll man bei 180 mm Federweg hinten vorne dann ne 200 mm Gabel einbauen? Totaler Käse


Hab ich nicht anders gesagt  
Vllt kommen ja noch Argumente dafür, weil es beim frx ja den trackflip gibt 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Diesti (3. Mai 2014)

Servus! Heute beim ausbauen vom Hinterrad ist meine X12 Achse verdammt schwer rausgegangen  (musste sie mit einem Kunstoffdorn rausklopfen)
Dann der Schreck.. Die Nabenachse von meinen Charger Comp ist in der Mitte gebrochen und dadurch ist die X12 Achse so schwer rausgegangen und auch etwas verkratzt.
Die Achse kostet bei Bikecomponents 15€ somit zahlt sich das einsenden zu Caynon wohl kaum aus für mich, da der Versand aus Österreich wahrscheinlich schon teurer kommt.
Hat zufällig schon wer das Selbe Problem gehabt bzw selbst die Achse getauscht?
nach der Zeichnung nach dürfte sie nur zwischen die Nabenlager gesteckt sein und von der Kassettenseite mit der Mutter gesichert sein


----------



## jonalisa (10. Mai 2014)

Hab's schon im Torque Thread gepostet. Vielleicht tummeln sich hier ja auch ein paar Experten.
Möchte mein Torque Vertride 2012 mit neuen Crank Boots versehen. Habe an die blaue Variante gedacht. Welcher der beiden Blautöne passt wohl besser? Das Torque schimmert bei bestimmten Lichteinfall recht türkis vor sich hin.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Auf anderen Bildern ist es doch wieder recht blau.




Das gleiche Problem stellt sich bei dem Fizik Seatpost Ring.
http://www.davekanecycles.com/ProdImages/013.JPG

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Im Netz findet man genug Bilder um die Farben evtl. besser bewerten zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DennisS (11. Mai 2014)

Nicht dass ich Experte wäre, aber meins is schon blau ...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jonalisa (11. Mai 2014)

DennisS schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich Experte wäre, aber meins is schon blau ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Geht klar, danke. Uns Männern wird eh immer vorgeworfen, dass wir Farbenblind sind


----------



## oliverbigler (12. Mai 2014)

HAllo Leute, hier mal meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe neu mit Race Face 35mm Lenker und Vorbau, nun 14.52kg inkl Pedale, Grüsse Oliver


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. Mai 2014)

oliverbigler schrieb:


> HAllo Leute, hier mal meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe neu mit Race Face 35mm Lenker und Vorbau, nun 14.52kg inkl Pedale, Grüsse Oliver


 Warum Vivid Air statt CCDBAir (?)

Beste Grüße


----------



## oliverbigler (12. Mai 2014)

Ich bin halt RS Fan, ausserdem finde ich den Dämpfer einfacher zum einstellen, Gruss Oli


----------



## Mike_1903 (14. Mai 2014)

Ich habe gestern mein Gapstar erhalten und wollte mal nachfragen wegen den Dämpfern, bei mir ist eine Lyrik SOlo AIr drinnen und die hatte 20psi Luftrdruck drinnen also viel zu weich.... Wenn ich die Gabel auf 65 psi aufpumpe hab ich bei meinem Gewicht von 70kg nur mehr 10% sag, für 30% dürfte ich nur ca. 30 psi drinnen lassen, was stimmt denn da nicht? Beim hinteren Dämpfer (Cane Creek) brauche ich ca. 85 psi damit ich 30% sag habe.


----------



## Thiel (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

alles stimmt. Fahre so, wie es sich gut anfühlt. Auf den Sag muss man auch nicht peinlich genau achten 

Gabel und Dämpfer haben immer unterschiedliche Werte.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Mai 2014)

Fahr erstmal ne Runde damit die Gabel und der Dämpfer sich etwas einfahren können und das Öl ,das vor allem in der Gabel hoffentlich in ausreichender Menge vorhanden is, sich verteilen kann. Zur Not das Bike auch mal über Nacht auf den Kopf stellen damit die Staubabstreifer etwas Öl bekommen.


----------



## Loeschevatter (18. Mai 2014)

Hi Folks,
wollte mich auch mal hier einreihen. Habe letzte Woche mein Trailflow 2013 aus dem Outlett bei Canyon abgeholt.
Ich fand  insbesondere die Preis/Leistung für 2399,- Schleifen echt in ordnung. Hammerschmitd finde ich zwar auch etwas schwer, aber die Performence mit dem Teil erscheint mir nach den ersten km schwer in Ordnung.
Habe die Tage sowohl ne 40km 800hm Feierabendrunde, als auch nen Besuch auf meinem Hometrail mit Kickern und Doubles absolviert. Das Gerät schmiegt sich mir an den Hintern wie in früheren Jahren das Melkfett beim Saisonstart 
Ich laufe seitdem mit nem Dauergrinsen durch die Gegend, aber.... was mir aufn Sack geht sind die ruppelnden und dabei quietschenden XO trails. Ist mal mehr und mal weniger. Hoffe, dass ich sie erst noch vernünftig einfahren muss. Habe allerdings schon viel in Foren über unterschiedliche Kolbenstellungen, nicht passende Bremsscheiben und der gleichen gehört...  Hatte vorher an meinem Rotwild ne 9 Jahre alte BR-M755 mit der ich immer sehr gut gefahren bin, hoffe dass die XO trail jetzt kein Rückschritt ist.
Ansonten bin ich mit dem Mopped voll auf zufrieden. 
Vielleicht sollte man sich auch nicht immer von diversen Foreneinträgen den Spass am ausprobieren nehmen lassen.
Rausschmeißen kann ich XO sowie die Hammerschmidt am Ende immer noch.

Nun noch ne Frage an euch: Laut Canyon soll das Bike ja 15,2 kg wiegen. Allerdings hat es jetzt laut meiner Handzugwage mit den saint pedalen 16,7 kg. Gut evtl. ist die Wage net so genau, aber nen Kilo unterschied hat die bestimmt nicht in der Toleranz.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich?
Kann auch sein, dass ich vei nem outlettbike andere Parts verbaut habe...
Gruß


----------



## Diesti (18. Mai 2014)

Also mein gapstar war auch mit 15 angegeben und hatte mit der kofferwaage 15,5 kg mittlerweile bin ich mit reverb, saintpedale, elixir 9 trail, und u-turn umbau der lyrik auf 16,8kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sevenly (19. Mai 2014)

Zu den XO trails. Ich fahre das Bike auch schon mehr als 8 Monate. Dein geschildertes Problem tritt auch bei mir auf und hat sich bis heute leider nicht gelegt


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Mai 2014)

Hab die X0 Trail am Flashzone mit Code Bremssattel vorne, da gabs nie Probleme. Hinten hab ich auch den X0 Bremssattel und da hatte ich Anfangs auch ein Rubbeln und Quietschen nachdem ich die originalen Bremsbeläge durch organische von Swissstop ersetzt hab ist Ruhe.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (20. Mai 2014)

Hola  Fährt hier jemand Huber-Bushings im Torque mit CCDBA und kann deren Arbeitsweise kommentieren? Lohnt die Investition?
danke


----------



## rmfausi (20. Mai 2014)

Ich habe sie von Anfang an drin. Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit den Buchsen hatte ich am Nerve XC, daraufhin wollte ich sie auch am Torque EX auch  haben.

Das Ansprechverhalten ist sensibler geworden, die Montage der Buchsen mit dem Werkzeug ein Kinderspiel. Der Verschleiß ist m.E. auch geringer. 
Sie machen ihre Sache sehr gut und unaufällig. Ich für meinen Teil würde sagen es lohnt sich.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Mai 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Hola  Fährt hier jemand Huber-Bushings im Torque mit CCDBA und kann deren Arbeitsweise kommentieren? Lohnt die Investition?
> danke


Ich fahr sie seit gestern am Torque und am FRX seit nem Jahr. Der Dämpfer reagiert weitaus feinfühliger und sahniger als mit den originalen Buchsen/Gleitlagern.
Ganz klare Kaufempfehlung


----------



## exbonner (21. Mai 2014)

Kann mir jmd. sagen, welchen Steuersatz (Cane Creek 40) ich für das Gapstar 2014 brauche? 

Werde hier nicht so recht schlau:

http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=cane creek 40er

Steuersatz soll komplett ersetzt werden,

Dann habe ich gestern mal die Magic Mary in 2,35 auf den HR aufgezogen. Der Reifen schleift an der KeFü 
Nach 5km war es dann aber auch ok...guter Grip.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (21. Mai 2014)

Wo du es gerade erwähnst... Meine KeFü schleift auch seit kurzem am Reifen. Das war aber vorher nicht der Fall. Kann es sein, dass die Führungsrolle (E13) langsam nach hinten rutscht? Viel fester kann ich die leider auch nicht anschrauben, weil die sich sonst nicht mehr richtig dreht...


----------



## exbonner (21. Mai 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Wo du es gerade erwähnst... Meine KeFü schleift auch seit kurzem am Reifen. Das war aber vorher nicht der Fall. Kann es sein, dass die Führungsrolle (E13) langsam nach hinten rutscht? Viel fester kann ich die leider auch nicht anschrauben, weil die sich sonst nicht mehr richtig dreht...



Das ist ein guter Einwand und ich werde das heute Abend mal überprüfen. Meines Erachtens baut die Mary garnicht so breit, so dass ich gestern schon negativ überrascht war. Dass nun eine 2,5er Muddy Mary nicht passt war zu erwarten, aber ein normaler 2,35er??? Die eine Seite der Außenstollen ist nun schon nach der ersten Fahrt arg aufgeschrubbelt. Ich stelle heute Abend mal ein Foto ein.


----------



## rmfausi (21. Mai 2014)

Seit ich die Canyon eigene zweifach Führung habe, habe ich mit keinem mehr Probleme. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (21. Mai 2014)

Hubs, hab vergessen dazu zu schreiben... ich hab hinten die Rubber Queen in 2,4. Aber das eigentliche Problem ist halt, dass die Führungsrolle wandert! Wenn ich die ein bischen nach vorne schiebe läuft alles aber nach ein paar Fahrten schleift die wieder


----------



## Lukas_98 (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
fährt einer von euch zufällig die XT Bremsen am Torque und kann mir berichten wie die so sind? Meine Elixier 5 gibt nämlich irgendwie langsam den Geist auf und icj wollte mir sowieso schon länger andere holen. Wollte mir eigentlich die Zee holen aber ich möchte so wenig wie möglich ausgeben, weil das Geld als Schüler ja immer knapp ist 

Vielen Dank schonmal,
Lukas


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Mai 2014)

grundsätzlich flogen die Elixir bei mir eh sofort bei jedem Bike runter! 
Die Xt sind auf jeden Fall Spitze und vom Preis her kaum zu schlagen. Sehr gut zu dosieren, beißen so gut wie meine Zee, und keinen wandernden Druckpunkt bei langen Abfahrten. Entlüften geht auch problemlos, wenn man es überhaupt mal machen muss. Meine vordere Zee wird demnächst auch gegen eine XT ersetzt, da ich sie etwas besser dosieren kann.


----------



## exbonner (22. Mai 2014)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fährt einer von euch zufällig die XT Bremsen am Torque und kann mir berichten wie die so sind? Meine Elixier 5 gibt nämlich irgendwie langsam den Geist auf und icj wollte mir sowieso schon länger andere holen. Wollte mir eigentlich die Zee holen aber ich möchte so wenig wie möglich ausgeben, weil das Geld als Schüler ja immer knapp ist
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal,
> Lukas



Kann mich dem Vorredner nur anschließen...runter mit dem Schrott und XT oder Zee dran ans Torque. Es gibt die Zee manchmal für einen echt guten Kurs als Komplettset. Da sind dann zwar keine IceTech-Schreiben bei, aber die RT-66 reichen m.E. erstmal aus.


----------



## exbonner (22. Mai 2014)

Kann mir evtl. jmd. mit dem Steuersatz helfen?

Kann mir jmd. sagen, welchen Steuersatz (Cane Creek 40) ich für das Gapstar 2014 brauche? 

Werde hier nicht so recht schlau:

http://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=cane creek 40er

Steuersatz soll komplett ersetzt werden.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Mai 2014)

Hier sind die Links für Ober,- und Unterteil.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35002_40er-ZS44-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35006_40er-IS52-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (22. Mai 2014)

Ganz vielen Dank...


----------



## Lukas_98 (25. Mai 2014)

Okay Dankeschön ich werde mir dann wohl die Xt oder die Zee holen, je nachdem wie es mit dem Geld ausschaut. 
Muss ich mir eigentlich diese Trickstuff Adapter holen um die X9 Schaltgriffe an einer Shimano Bremse zu befestigen oder kann man sich die auch irgendwie selber basteln? Hat das vielleicht schon jemand gemacht und kann davon berichten?


----------



## Diesti (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Bike Gemeinde!
Nun hat es mich auch erwischt! In der nacht vom 25. auf 26.05.2014 zwischen 22.00-6.00 wurden meine zwei neuen Fahrräder aus meinem Kellerabteil in Niederrösterreich gestohlen!

Es handelt sich um 1 Rot-Schwarzes Canyon Torque Gapsta...r mit neuen Elixir 9 Trail bremsen, Vivid R2C Coil Dämpfer, Lyrik Rc auf U-Turn umgebaut, Reverb Sattelstütze und Bontraeger SSR Sattel.
Das Rad ist erst 1 Monat alt und somit wie neu und ohne Gebrauchsspuren.

Beim Zweiten Rad handelt es sich um ein silbernes Dartmoor Hornet Custom Aufbau mit Elixir 5 Bremsen, weißer Fox 36 Van R, Dt swiss EX 500 Laufräder mit schwarzen Felgen und weißen Speichen, Forca Sps 400 Sattelstütze mit einen Schlauch als Spritzschutz, Race Face Respond Kurbel und weiße Sixpack Pedale und einem billigen HT sattel.

Bitte falls wem die besagten Räder oder die einzelnen Teile haufenweise wo unterkommen oder Angeboten werden gebt mir Bescheid.

Hinweise bitte an [email protected]

Vielen dank und bitte weiter Teilen!

Und falls der Dieb diesen Post irgendwo mal mitlesen sollte! I wünsch da Hodenkrebs du dreckiger Bastard!!!


----------



## faz99 (28. Mai 2014)

kurze frage, wenn ich am 2013er EX den hinterbau am hauptschwingenlager öffne und hinten die schwinge dann seitliches spiel in dem rockerarm hat, ist das normal?
habe gesehen, dass da am rockerarm gelenklager verbaut wurden, die erlauben wohl diese freie bewegung? in den lagern an der kettenstrebe konnte ich kein spiel feststellen...


----------



## DennisS (29. Mai 2014)

@Diesti .... Viel erfolg beim wiederfinden... :-( wo wohnst du denn ? 
An alle: 
Ich denke ich will nen 780er Lenker, daher auch einen anderen Vorbau .. Also Turbine vom ex vertride gegen atlas zu tauschen .... Nun stellen sich mir noch ein paar fragen.
Atlas is der einzige 30mm Vorbau ? Ist es schwierig den selbst zu wechseln ?
Zum Lenker, eigentlich wollte ich den 30€ günstigeren boobar kaufen allerdings hat der im Bruchtest eher mau abgeschnitten, also lieber den atlas oder ?
Welche werte ( Rise und sweep) sind am besten für Enduro geeignet? Bzw womit behalt ich das momentane am besten bei ?
Lg und merci

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rmfausi (29. Mai 2014)

faz99 schrieb:


> kurze frage, wenn ich am 2013er EX den hinterbau am hauptschwingenlager öffne und hinten die schwinge dann seitliches spiel in dem rockerarm hat, ist das normal?
> habe gesehen, dass da am rockerarm gelenklager verbaut wurden, die erlauben wohl diese freie bewegung? in den lagern an der kettenstrebe konnte ich kein spiel feststellen...



Ist bei mir leider genau so, wenn alles richtig fest ist dann habe ich kein Spiel mehr. Bei mir sind die großen Lagern am Rockerarm extrem viel Spiel und werde die dann wohl auch wechseln. Bei den Gelenklagern habe ich leider auch schon den zweiten Satz drin. Bei mir muss ich das rechte Gelenklager auch nicht einpressen ich kann es einfach eindrücken und ist daher recht "lose" drin. Wie ich dieses Problem löse weiss ich auch noch nicht richtig.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Thiel (30. Mai 2014)

Einkleben


----------



## rmfausi (30. Mai 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Einkleben



Hi Thiel,
Ja klar das ist eine Variante, reicht dazu Schraubensicherung oder sollte es was fester es sein? Ich möchte aber auch noch die Möglichkeit haben das Gelenklager zu wechseln. Auf der Explosionszeichnung von Canyon ist Schraubensicherung aufgeführt. Danke für eine Antwort im voraus.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Thiel (30. Mai 2014)

Kommt darauf an, wieviel Spiel da ist.. Loctite kann zB nicht viel Spaltmaße überbrücken glaube ich. 
Mittelfestes bekommt man ziemlich einfach auch wieder lose. Es gibt aber auch extra Kleber für Lager.


----------



## rmfausi (30. Mai 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wieviel Spiel da ist.. Loctite kann zB nicht viel Spaltmaße überbrücken glaube ich.
> Mittelfestes bekommt man ziemlich einfach auch wieder lose. Es gibt aber auch extra Kleber für Lager.



Ok, Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Spaltspiel habe ich eigentlich nicht, kann nur seitlich verschieben. Ich werde es erstmal mit mittelfest probieren. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faz99 (30. Mai 2014)

na also bei mir ist in den großen lagern (die am unterrohr) kein spiel sondern nur in den gelenklagern. und da so viel dass ich die schwinge hinten angefasst seitlich um vll 2-3 mm bewegen kann. viel geiler ist aber dass ich nun wahrscheinlich den grund für das ständige knacken im hinterbau gefunden habe: das untere teil des hinterbaus, also diese kettenstrebeneinheit ist nicht passend verschweisst. will man den bolzen durchschieben ist an der anderen seite teilweise 0,8mm fleisch zuviel drauf!!! und dieses tretlagergehäuse wurde nachm scheißen nicht vernünftig gereinigt. habe da späne drinnen gefunden und der bolzen hat auch einen mitgenommen und sieht demnach richtig schön zerkratzt aus. na gleich mal bei canyon anrufen, karre ist ja noch kein jahr alt aber teile die so schlecht fluchten müssten doch direkt bei der montage auffallen!? naja die hammerschmidt wurde vom monteur anscheinend auch nicht korrekt montiert. da fehlen über 1mm versatz scheiben.


----------



## Giant XTC (30. Mai 2014)

Servus,

Was mache ich denn hier mit dem Postmount Adapter falsch?

Ist ein Hope Postmount auf 203mm Postmount Adapter (HBMC).

Passt aber nur wenn ich da 3 Unterlegscheiben beipacke.... Sonst schleift die Scheibe oben da der Sattel viel zu tief hängt.







Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thiel (30. Mai 2014)

Adapter richtig rum ? Gibts von Hope unterschiedliche Adapter 4 Kolben Sättel ?


----------



## Giant XTC (30. Mai 2014)

Anders schleift er zwar nicht, deckt aber nur max. 1/3 der Scheibe ab.

Sollte eigentlich für die Bremse passen. Schaue ich aber gleich nochmal.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Giant XTC (30. Mai 2014)

Bremsadapter für die Hope Mono / Tech 2 / Tech 3 Scheibenbremse mit Postmount 9.74 Bremszange, um die Bremse auf verschiedene Bremsaufnahmen an Rahmen oder Gabeln zu adaptieren.

HBMC:
- Bremszange: Postmount PM 9.74
- Bremsaufnahme: Gabel Postmount 
- Scheibengröße: VR 203mm

Sollte doch passen...


----------



## Dice8 (31. Mai 2014)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Was mache ich denn hier mit dem Postmount Adapter falsch?
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen der Adapter ist zu groß da du am Hinterbau ja schon fest PM7" hast! An der Gabel hast du ja in der Regel PM6" und da würde der Adapter mit einer 203mm Bremsscheibe passen.


----------



## rmfausi (31. Mai 2014)

Ich habe die beiden Gelenklager vorhin mit Schraubensicherung mittel fest eingeklebt/fixiert. Bin mal gespannt wie es nach der ersten Ausfahrt ist. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Giant XTC (31. Mai 2014)

Dann fahre ich doch mal in den nächsten Bikeshop und halte mal ein paar Adapter an. Im Netz habe ich keinen passenden gefunden.

Oder hat noch jemand eine andere Idee?


----------



## Giant XTC (2. Juni 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen der Adapter ist zu groß da du am Hinterbau ja schon fest PM7" hast! An der Gabel hast du ja in der Regel PM6" und da würde der Adapter mit einer 203mm Bremsscheibe passen.



Genau das war es...

Der Adapter war für PM6" auf PM8". Der Hinterbau hat aber eben schon PM7" und somit war der Adapter natürlich zu groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazle81 (2. Juni 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das was du gerade daheim hast. Ich neheme 5w30 aber auch 15w40. Ist alles besser als Gabelöl im bezug auf Schmierung.
> 
> Ich werde leider eine Auszeit von meinem Torque nehmen. Es geht diese Woche auf die Reise nach Koblenz. Ich habe ein Knacken beim Treten und im Wiegetritt. Die Sachen die ich nachschauen konnte sinds nicht. Heute ist der Rückholschein gekommen, morgen wirds verpackt und am Donnerstag ist es weg. Mal sehen wie lang.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Schon bald ein Jahr her, aber könntest Du uns/mir freundlicher Weise verraten was aus Deinem »knackendem« Torque geworden ist, bzw. auch wie Canyon die Sache gelöst hat? Bei meinem 2014er Vertride scheint sich ähnliches anzubahnen…


----------



## rmfausi (2. Juni 2014)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Schon bald ein Jahr her, aber könntest Du uns/mir freundlicher Weise verraten was aus Deinem »knackendem« Torque geworden ist, bzw. auch wie Canyon die Sache gelöst hat? Bei meinem 2014er Vertride scheint sich ähnliches anzubahnen…



Hallo Catweazle81,
Mein Rad kam   von Canyon zurück und das knacken  war weg, vorerst.  Canyon hat das Hauptlager gewechselt. Dann bin ich bei kack Wetter eine Woche in Saalbach gefahren. Das knacken War dann wieder da, aber nicht mehr so laut. Nach dem Wechseln der Sperrklinken im Freilauf war dann wieder Ruhe. Vor ein paar Wochen hat es wieder angefangen, genau kann ich es noch nicht lokalisieren.  Ich werde es aber nur noch wenn ich muss zu Canyon schicken.   Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Catweazle81 (2. Juni 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo Catweazle81,
> Mein Rad kam   von Canyon zurück und das knacken  war weg, vorerst.  Canyon hat das Hauptlager gewechselt. Dann bin ich bei kack Wetter eine Woche in Saalbach gefahren. Das knacken War dann wieder da, aber nicht mehr so laut. Nach dem Wechseln der Sperrklinken im Freilauf war dann wieder Ruhe. Vor ein paar Wochen hat es wieder angefangen, genau kann ich es noch nicht lokalisieren.  Ich werde es aber nur noch wenn ich muss zu Canyon schicken.   Gruß rmfausi.


Hey!

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort 
Habe unter anderem auch diesbezüglich demnächst nen Servicetermin bei Canyon.

Können uns hier gerne (und natürlich die Anderen ) mal auf dem Laufenden halten… … so wie es ausschaut ist dies schon über die Modelljahre hinweg ein »bekanntes« Problem und es gibt mehrere unter uns.

Hier wurde auch schon vielfach diskutiert:
Torque - Stand der Dinge bzgl. knacken & knarzen??
Knacken am Torque

Viele Grüße und baldige Besserung!


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (4. Juni 2014)

Servus, ich habe vor kurzem den Double Barrel aus meinem Torque zu Canyon geschickt, weil er trotz geringem Fahrergewicht, korrekter Einstellung und fast allen eingebauten Volumen Spacern ständig durchgeschlagen ist.
Heute ist er zurückgekommen und bei den Lösungsbemerkungen steht, dass ein Cane Creek Gas Leak Kit verbaut wurde.
Das heißt doch eigentlich nur, dass neue Dichtungen in der Luftkammer sind oder?
Und das wiederum hätte vermutlich nichts mit meinem Problem zu tun, weil ich ja keinen Luftverlust hatte?!?


----------



## Thiel (4. Juni 2014)

Luft ist also Gas ? Wo ist denn Gas im Dämpfer vielleicht ?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (4. Juni 2014)

Als ich das letzte mal nachgeschaut habe war Luft noch ein Gas 
Beim Monarch gibts glaube ich auch irgendwo ne Stickstoffkammer, beim DBA auch?
Und wenn ja, was hat das mit dem Durchschlagen zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (4. Juni 2014)

Mit "Gas Leak Kit" ist keine Luft gemeint. Luft nennen die "Air".

Im Piggyback ist ein Gas, welches das Öl unter Druck hält, damit keine Kavitation entsteht. Zwischen Gas und Öl ist ein IFP, der diese trennt, damit das Öl Gas-frei bleibt


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (4. Juni 2014)

Ah danke, dann könnte die ganze Aktion ja doch Sinn gemacht haben.
Weißt du ob ein zu geringer Gasdruck Durchschläge begünstigt?


----------



## rmfausi (4. Juni 2014)

Ja, ich denke schon. Bei anderen Dämpfern (Fox) ist der Durchschlagschutz auch am Piggy einzustellen. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (4. Juni 2014)

Weiß jemand zufällig ob auf dem M12 Kurbelbolzen, der die Chester zusammenhält, zusätzlich zur Unterlegscheibe auch noch ein kleiner Gummiring sitzen sollte?


----------



## speichenquaeler (4. Juni 2014)

Hier auch nochmal wie in der Galarie...man kann es ja auch wirklich 2 mal angucken ohne Augenkrebs zu bekommen... 

Rahmen original
- Gabel Fox 36er Talas (läuft besser wie ich dachte)
- Antrtieb original (SixC Carbon Kurbel, XTR-Schaltung, X0-Umwerfer)...ganze Leichtbau-Bling-Bling 
- Reverb Stealth
- Selle Italia Kit Carbonio Flow (Das schön die Äquatorialregion bematscht wird!)
- Spank Flat Lenker
- ODI Rouge Griffe
- Saint Bremse mit Icetech Scheiben
- LRS: Spank Spike mit Sapim CX und Hope Pro II Evo Naben
- Pedale Blackspire rot
Was noch kommt:
- CCDB AIR CS statt diesem unsäglichem DHX 5.0 Air Gelumpe (viel zu lineare Kennlinie)


----------



## drkfeelgood (14. Juni 2014)

Ich weiss nicht ob es hier bereits ausführlichst diskutiert wurde oder nicht, jedenfalls finde ich nicht all zu viele Angaben über die Einstellungen eurer FOX 36 Factory FLOAT RC2 170mm und dem CC DB Air. 
Es wäre also sehr zuvorkommend wenn ein paar Fahrer/innen mal ihren Einsatzzweck/Gewicht/ verwendete PSI/Klicks etc posten könnten.
Ich persönlich besitze das Bike noch nicht lange und versuche noch mein persönliches optimales Setup zu finden.

Danke im Vorrraus

feelgood


----------



## Catweazle81 (14. Juni 2014)

Gebe einfach mal mein derzeitiges Setup vom Vertride 2014 (80 kg Fahrergewicht) weiter…

Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS (2014)
Pressure: 105 PSI
SAG: 20 mm/76 mm (26 %)
HSC: .75 Turns (0–4)
LSC: 6 Clicks (0–25)
HSR: 1.75 Turns (0–4)
LSR: 8 Clicks (0–25)

Fox 36 TALAS RC2 FIT Factory (2014)
Pressure: 135 PSI
SAG: 45 mm/180 mm (25 %)
Rebound: 6 Clicks (0–18)
HSC: 8 Clicks (21–0)
LSC: 10 Clicks (26–0)

0 = offen (vollständig gegen den Uhrzeigersinn)

Viel Spaß beim erfahren!


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (14. Juni 2014)

Ganz kurze Frage: die clicks und turns werden von der komplett geschlossenen Stellung aus gezählt oder?


----------



## Catweazle81 (14. Juni 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Ganz kurze Frage: die clicks und turns werden von der komplett geschlossenen Stellung aus gezählt oder?


Schau mal bei meinem Setup jeweils hinten dran, da hab ich in Klammern die Angabe wie gezählt wurde. Also von z. B. 0–18 oder 18–0.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (14. Juni 2014)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei meinem Setup jeweils hinten dran, da hab ich in Klammern die Angabe wie gezählt wurde. Also von z. B. 0–18 oder 18–0.


Und was stellt bei dir die 0 dar? ganz zu oder ganz offen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazle81 (14. Juni 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Und was stellt bei dir die 0 dar? ganz zu oder ganz offen?


0 = offen (vollständig gegen den Uhrzeigersinn)


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (15. Juni 2014)

danke


----------



## napstarr (15. Juni 2014)

Meine TRS-Kurbel hat sich schon ein paar mal gelockert. 
Hab dann die Schraube links mit einem 8er-Inbus wieder festgezogen.

Da das ja bestimmt nicht passieren sollte, habe ich mir mal das Manual gezogen und mit den richtigen Drehmomenten gearbeitet.

Leider hat die Kurbel seit kurzem wieder Spiel.

Im Herstellermanual ist von einem Lockring für die Antriebsseite die Rede - der scheint bei mir zu fehlen!!

Hatte schon jemand die Kurbel runter und kann bestätigen dass hier was vor dem Plastik fehlt?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (5. Juli 2014)

Kann mir jemand die Maße von den Buchsen am CCDBA sagen? ich würde gerne Huber Bushings bestellen und da muss man ja die Maße angeben...


----------



## exbonner (5. Juli 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die Maße von den Buchsen am CCDBA sagen? ich würde gerne Huber Bushings bestellen und da muss man ja die Maße angeben...


22,2x8 und Torque Ex angeben. Das reicht.


----------



## rmfausi (6. Juli 2014)

Auf der Canyon Homepage ist 22,2x8 angegeben. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## exbonner (7. Juli 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Auf der Canyon Homepage ist 22,2x8 angegeben. Gruß rmfausi


Völlig korrekt, sorry


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (9. Juli 2014)

Danke


----------



## Lukas_98 (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Lyrik RC2 DH. Ich wollte eben nur schnell das Öl in den Tauchrohren wechseln bevor ich morgen in den Urlaub nach Österreich fahre und jetzt hängt die Dämpfungskartusche mittig wie auf dem Foto zu sehen nachdem ich sie mehrmals langsam ein Stück reingeschoben habe. Sie lässt sich zwar noch komplett bewegen, wenn man sie jedoch loslässt geht sie auf diese Position zurück. Wenn man die Gabel schüttelt hört es sich so an als wäre Luft in der Dämpfungskartusche. Ich weiß nicht ob das normal ist aber mir kommt das grade alles ein wenig komisch vor.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand hierbei helfen?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank schonmal,
Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesti (9. Juli 2014)

Dreh sie mal senkrecht und zieh dann die zugstufe raus vielleicht hat sich da irgendwie ein unterdruck gebildet. Muss dazu sagen das ich aber auch kein Gabelprofi bin, aber da ist an und für sich nicht viel drinn bis auf den zugstufenkolben, öl und die Druckstufeneinheit. Würde meinen wenn du die normal zusammen baust und ein paarmal aus und einfederst wird sich alles wieder normal anhören und anfühlen weil der Ölstand ja bei der senkrecht gestellten gabel passt. hoffe es hilft dir bisschen weiter.


----------



## Lukas_98 (10. Juli 2014)

Dankeschön, so ähnlich habe ich es nun auch gemacht und alles funktioniert wieder so wie es soll.


----------



## aeso (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
mich würde mal interessieren mit welchem Setup ihr den CC DB air im 13er/14er Torque Ex fahrt (HSR,LSR,HSC,LSC).
Mir kommt das base tune von CC (2.0,13,1.25,9) arg weich und langsam vor.
Hat jemand mal die Luftkammer Spacer ausprobiert und kann dazu berichten? 
aeso


----------



## Catweazle81 (17. Juli 2014)

Schau doch mal eine Seite vorher:



Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Gebe einfach mal mein derzeitiges Setup vom Vertride 2014 (80 kg Fahrergewicht) weiter…
> 
> Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS (2014)
> Pressure: 105 PSI
> ...



Letztendlich musst Du Dein Fahrwerk auf Deine persönlichen Vorlieben abstimmen und Dein Setup selbst »erfahren«. Einfach ein Setup eines anderen Fahrers zu übernehmen wird Dich wohl auch nicht auf die Schnelle glücklich stimmen… Viel Spaß!


----------



## aeso (17. Juli 2014)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Einfach ein Setup eines anderen Fahrers zu übernehmen


... war auch nicht meine Absicht.
Vielmehr ging es mir um einen Erfahrungsaustausch, welches Setup andere Leute als gutes allround setup empfinden. Klar hängt das von den persönlichen Präferenzen ab, aber wird auch in gewissen Grenzen von der Kennline der Hinterbauübersetzung vorgegeben. Deshalb ja auch die verschiedenen Base tunes für die diversen Rahmen auf der CC Seite. Leider bin ich mir nicht schlüssig, ob CC die Base tunes aus echten Testfahrten oder rein aus der Kennlinie ableitet.

Jedenfalls hab ich in den 1 1/2 Jahren in denen ich nun den DB air fahre, schon etliche Zeit mit dem Testen verschiedener Settings verbracht und komm auch gut damit zurecht. Allerdings hab ich dabei auch festgestellt, dass man eine gewisse Betriebsblindheit entwickelt, gerade wenn man an einem Setting längere Zeit nichts ändert und sich daran gewöht. Das liegt wohl wohl an der Einstellungsbandbreite und daran, dass sich der dbair von Haus aus anders "anfühlt" als andere Dämpfer. Deshalb hab ich immer ab und zu wieder alles auf den factory tune (12,2,12,2) zurückgesetzt und das dann wieder als Startpunkt genommen.

Mein derzeitiges Setting:
Cane Creek Double Barrel Air (2013)
Pressure: ~90-100 PSI (76kg) je nach Strecke
SAG: ~ 20-30 % je nach Strecke
HSC: 1.25 Turns (0–4)
LSC: 15 Clicks (0–25)
HSR: 1.75 Turns (0–4)
LSR: 13 Clicks (0–25)

Um evtl. noch ein paar Anregungungen zu bekommen wie man noch des letzte Quäntchen rausholen könnte, würden mich die Setups anderer Fahrer Interessieren. Damit wurde ja mit dem post gewissermaßen schon begonnen:


Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Gebe einfach mal mein derzeitiges Setup vom Vertride 2014 (80 kg Fahrergewicht) weiter…
> 
> Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS (2014)
> Pressure: 105 PSI
> ...



Vor allen Dingen interessieren würd mich auch ob es sich lohnt die Volume Spacer mal auszuprobieren, oder ob der Dämpfer dann zu progressiv wird.

@Catweazle81: Wie vielen Klicks LSC enspricht die Propedal einstellung des neuen CS ?

Hat schonmal jemand Nadellager verbaut und kann dazu was sagen?


----------



## Catweazle81 (18. Juli 2014)

aeso schrieb:


> Wie vielen Klicks LSC enspricht die Propedal einstellung des neuen CS ?


Mit dem Climb Switch beeinflusst Du sowohl die LSC, als auch den LSR. Der Dämpfer spricht zäher an und federt deutlich langsamer aus. Ein Wippen wird effektiv unterdrückt, als auch die Bodenhaftung bei Anstiegen im Gelände verbessert; gerade bei Wurzelfeldern merkst Du seine Funktion deutlich.

Bei eingeschalteter CS-Funktion hast Du sowohl die LSC als auch den LSR vollständig geschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (7. August 2014)

Könnte mir mal bitte jemand die Leitungslänge der Bremsleitungen messen?
Überlege gerade ne gebrauchte Bremse zu kaufen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das reicht. Ach ja, Rahmengrösse ist L bei mir.


----------



## psx0407 (7. August 2014)

ääh, darf ich mal fragen, warum du das an deinem bike nicht selber abmisst?
oder anders gefragt: warum sollte ich (oder wer auch immer) etwas machen, was du mit gleichem aufwand selber machen kannst?

psx0407


----------



## paulipan (7. August 2014)

Weil ich den Rahmen noch nicht hier habe.  Ist grad beim Folierer


----------



## Catweazle81 (10. August 2014)

Hat hier jemand schon einmal einen Chainsuck-Protector aus V2A-Blech fürs Torque EX (2014) gefertigt?


----------



## SuperMank_2 (3. September 2014)

Ist der Canyon Torque ex Rahmen (2013) progressiv oder linear, bzw kann man den CCDB Coil Dämpfer einbauen, der kaum Endprogression verfügt einbauen?


----------



## speichenquaeler (3. September 2014)

SuperMank_2 schrieb:


> Ist der Canyon Torque ex Rahmen (2013) progressiv oder linear, bzw kann man den CCDB Coil Dämpfer einbauen, der kaum Endprogression verfügt einbauen?



Gegenfrage: hat die Coilvariante des CCDB eine ähnliche Progression wie die der Airvariante? Wenn ja dann rein damit. Die Airvariante ist top.


----------



## SuperMank_2 (4. September 2014)

Nein, der Air Dämpfer hat eine viel höhere Endprogression.


----------



## rmfausi (5. September 2014)

Ist das dann so schlimm? Wenn ich die Coil Variante einbaue? Wird dann zu schnell zu viel Federweg freigegeben?


----------



## Thiel (5. September 2014)

Nein, das ist kein Problem.

Ich kann dir zwar keine Meinung direkt zum DB Coil geben aber ich bin lange einen DB Air gefahren und teste seit einiger Zeit gegen einen Rock Shox Vivid Coil 2014. Der Air wird jetzt verkauft, da mir der Coil einfach besser gefällt


----------



## SuperMank_2 (5. September 2014)

Ich glaube wenn der Rahmen zu linear ist kann man nicht den passenden Sag fahren ohne andaurend durch zu schlagen, beim Coil Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperMank_2 (11. September 2014)

Ist das Specialzed Enduro Evo (billigere Modell für 2499) besser als das Canyont Torque ex Trailfow, für den Park


----------



## faz99 (14. September 2014)

moin!
kurze frage, gabs beim torque 2013 auf 2014 am rahmen irgendwelche änderungen? frage weil sich bei cane creek auf der seite die angaben zur basis einstellung des dämpfers in empfohlenem SAG und HSC unterscheiden?! (27 bzw. 23mm SAG / 3 bzw. 1,25 umdrehungen HSC 2013/2014 bzw.)

2015 ist identisch zu 2014...


----------



## Zhen (14. September 2014)

Kann mir wer sagen, welchen Innendurchmesser ich für ne neue Sattelklemme wählen muss, damit das passt? Kann die Angabe nirgendwo finden und auf der Canyon-Page labern sie immer nur vom Torque ES.


----------



## rmfausi (14. September 2014)

Meines Wissens gabs keine Änderung, nur an den Decals. Die Empfohlene Grundeinsellung ändert CC auch mal unterm Jahr ganz gerne. Warum weiss ich auch nicht. Das Setup musst du für dich sowieso selbst herausfinden, wie immer.  Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## faz99 (14. September 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das Setup musst du für dich sowieso selbst herausfinden, wie immer.



hehe ja das ist schon klar. hab nur mehrfach dran rumgespielt, jedoch nie wirklich planvoll und wollte jetzt wieder von vorne anfangen


----------



## rmfausi (14. September 2014)

So hatte ich es auch gemacht. Meine Grundeinstellung ist die von CC vorgegebene. Sie hatte eigentlich für mich schon fast gepasst, nur die LSC hat bei mir einen Klick mehr. Ist beim bergauftreten ruhiger. Im Nachhinein hatte ich den LSR und HSR noch etwas erhöht, das wars dann aber auch schon. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## faz99 (14. September 2014)

ja ich hab probleme mit der highspeed kompression, da der federweg nicht ganz genutzt wird. ca. 1cm am dämpfer bleiben immer übrig. dabei ist der luftdruck okay, sag liegt bei ca 20-30 %... naja morgen mal grundeinstellen und dann weitermachen...


----------



## Thiel (14. September 2014)

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Erst eine XV Luftkammer brachte Hilfe. Kostet 50,-€

Mit ganz wenig HS Druckstufe wurde es zuerst auch besser aber dann war die LS Druckstufe zu schwach.


----------



## Drizzelism (21. September 2014)

Würde der Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil Dämpfer mit 190 mm in mein EX Gapstar passen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (21. September 2014)

Nein, du brauchst 241x76


----------



## Drizzelism (21. September 2014)

Ah ok Danke


----------



## faz99 (22. September 2014)

@ thiel: hattest du die standart inner air can mit nur einer aussparung? bringt ein aufbohren bzw. umbau auf 2 bzw. 6 slot nichts?

und wieviel schmieröl kommt da in die luftkammer des db air rein? finde nirgends ne ml angabe. 5ml reicht massig oder?


----------



## Thiel (22. September 2014)

Ab Werk (mit dem Komplettbike eben) die normale Luftkammer mit den kleinen Slots. Da war mir der Dämpfer viel zu hölzern und nutzte den Federweg nicht - verkauft. War richtig schlecht im Vergleich zu einem DHX RC 4 und X-Fusion Vector RC. 
Vor ca. einem Jahr einen Double Barrel Air mit der High Slot Inner Can gekauft (weil ich davon gelesen hatte) und noch eine Chance gegeben.
Jetzt fühlte sich der Dämpfer wie verwandelt an aber die Progression war immer noch zu hoch. Die XV Luftkammer geholt und es wurde besser bzw war dann ok 
Dazu parallel aber auch einen Rock Shox Vivid Coil 2014 getestet mit M/M Tune und der gefällt mir nochmal besser und bleibt jetzt drinnen. Das Bike klebt einfach mehr am Boden, fühlt sich ruhiger und stabiler an. 
Dazu muss man aber sagen, das ich über 100kg wiege und in der Vergangenheit Luftdämpfer immer überfordert waren. Ich hatte auch einen Manitou Evolver ISX 6, der viel zu weich war und die Druckstufen Einsteller keine Funktion hatten, weil viel zu schwach. Ein Vivid Air (vor 2014 Model) war geringfügig besser aber auch viel zu weich trotz sehr hohem Luftdruck. 
Ich bin mir daher sehr sicher, das bei Leuten die 20-30kg weniger wiegen, Luftdämpfer grundsätzlich deutlich besser funktionieren würden.

5 ml reichen locker für die Schmierung aus.


----------



## faz99 (23. September 2014)

danke für die umfangreiche info! bin mal sehr gespannt wie sich der dbair dann mit dem slotmod verhält. noch hab ich 20 kg weniger auf den rippen


----------



## Lukas_98 (22. Oktober 2014)

Moin, was fahrt ihr denn so für Reifen am Torque und könnt mir empfehlen? Ich fahr momentan noch den Minion Dhf und Highroller aber die sind jetzt auch beide so ziemlich am Ende 
Such für Vorne etwas mit mehr Grip und mit dem Highroller hinten bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden.

Viele Grüße, Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (23. Oktober 2014)

Baron, Kaiser.
Wobei der Minion DHF wenn es nicht arg nass und schlammig ist mit entsprechend wenig Druck doch super Grip hat.
Bin damit z.B. vom Madritschjoch nofoot runter. Alle anderen sind im oberen (steilen und sehr losen) Teil vorne weggerutscht.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Oktober 2014)

Find den minion auch sehr gut.
in welcher Mischung fährst nen denn?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (26. Oktober 2014)

Servus, hat jemand eine Idee warum mein Double Barrel Air bei korrektem Druck und ohne Belastung 10% Sag hat? Wenn ich drauf sitze dürften es ungefähr 70% Sag sein. Dabei ist er allerdings immer noch feinfühlig und schlägt auch nicht durch!?!

lg


----------



## Jason13 (26. Oktober 2014)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Moin, was fahrt ihr denn so für Reifen am Torque und könnt mir empfehlen? Ich fahr momentan noch den Minion Dhf und Highroller aber die sind jetzt auch beide so ziemlich am Ende
> Such für Vorne etwas mit mehr Grip und mit dem Highroller hinten bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Lukas


Vorne der Kaiser projekt 2,4 und hinten einen maxxis dhr 2 in DH und super tacky. 
Ist im Park top, auf Touren aber heftig... 
Ich fahre damit immer zum Spot.. Das sind hin und zurück 35km und 700hm. 
Ich lass den Reifen drauf, weil der super grip hat und ich den Trainingseffekt ausnutzen will. 
Ich denke aber darüber nach den fat Albert hinten wieder aufzuziehen.  

@Thiel 
Was kostet der Umbau auf die 6 Flow Variante? 
Und hältst du den Umbau für unbedingt notwendig? Bestimmt oder?  

Gruß sebastian


----------



## Thiel (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe den Dämpfer nicht umbauen lassen, sondern direkt gekauft. 

Wie bereits geschrieben, fühlte sich die aktuelle Version viel besser an. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## faz99 (31. Oktober 2014)

kann auch noch nix zum slotmod sagen, ich kriege die scheiß inner air can nicht runter. 
nach vielem weiteren rumgedrehe an kompression und luftdruck schaff ich es trotzdem nicht den dämpfer auszureizen, an der fahrweise wirds wahrscheinlich nicht mehr liegen.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (4. November 2014)

Wisst ihr wie lange man Garantie auf den DBA hat?


----------



## longsome (25. November 2014)

Hat vielleicht jemand Interesse?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/494951-canyon-torque-ex-vertride-2013-grosze-l-rahmenset


----------



## Dice8 (25. November 2014)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Moin, was fahrt ihr denn so für Reifen am Torque und könnt mir empfehlen? Ich fahr momentan noch den Minion Dhf und Highroller aber die sind jetzt auch beide so ziemlich am Ende
> Such für Vorne etwas mit mehr Grip und mit dem Highroller hinten bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Lukas


Fahre zwar ein DHX aber meine Parkbereifung mit der ich am besten klar komme ist:

HR: Maxxis DHR II 2.4 2Ply in Super Tacky	VR: Continental Baron 2.5 DH mit BlackChiliCompound.

Wenn ich auf Hometrails, Tour oder am Homespot fahre wird der DHR II gegen einen 2.3er Baron mit BlackChiliCompound getauscht..


----------



## MasterAss (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe gerade ein Vertride aus 2013 aus dem Outlet geschossen.
Ich habe jetzt gerade keine Lust den ganzen Thread zu lesen , daher ein paar kleine Fragen:
- Gibt es bekannte Probleme bei den Modellen aus 2013?
- Welches ist der ideale Dämpfer hinsichtlich Bergabperformance? Lohnt es sich den DHX 5.0 Kashima zu behalten oder lieber verkaufen so lange er noch neu ist?
- Ist eine Reverb Stealth verbaubar oder muss ich dafür den Rahmen anbohren?
- Lohnt es sich die Fox 36 zu behalten? Ich würde nämlich lieber auf 10mm FW verzichten und meine Lyrik Solo Air einbauen...

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (3. Dezember 2014)

DHX sofort weg und einen Rock Shox Vivid Coil (Wenn du schwer bist) oder Vivid Air holen. Tune M/M
Der Rahmen hat eine Bohrung für die Stealth, da das nächst höherwertige Model vom Werk aus eine Stealth hatte.
Die Fox Gabel kannst du ruhig auch sofort gegen die Lyrik tauschen. (bei den neuen Fox 2015 würde ich das aber nicht machen, nur damit gleich keiner kommt, das ich Fox über einen Kamm schere)


----------



## _freeride- (3. Dezember 2014)

Serwus, hab seit Januar mein Gapstar, seitdem aber nie glücklich mit meinem CCDB Air. Das empfohlene Setup gefällt mir überhaupt nichtund auch wenn ich HSR und LSR auf - (schneller) drehe wird es nur bedingt besser, fühlt sich nach 100mm Federweg an und das Bike wird in Wurzelpassagen sehr unruhig ...
was fahrt ihr für Setups ?

Habe auch schon überlegt auf einen Vivid Air umzusteigen - jemand Erfahrungen damit ?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Dezember 2014)

Vergiss den Vivid Air is ne anfällige Coladose und dieser Tune Shit is doch der letzte Müll! Nimm den CCDB Air und setz dich etwas mit dem Ding auseinander und du wirst nix anderes mehr fahren wollen außer den Coil vielleicht noch
Lass die Fox 36 drin und mach einfach direkt nen Ölservice bei dem du Motoröl verwendest un feddich.
@Thiel : Das nächst höhere Modell nach dem Vertride wäre welches??


----------



## Thiel (3. Dezember 2014)

Keine ahnung. Es gab jedenfall eins mit stealth, deswegen das Loch.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Dezember 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Keine ahnung. Es gab jedenfall eins mit stealth, deswegen das Loch.


Also das Vertride war und ist das Topmodell der Torque Reihe und ab 2013 waren Alpinist und Vertride mit der Stealth ausgestattet. Ich glaub ab 2014 dann sogar alle...da bin ich mir aber nimmer sicher.


----------



## speichenquaeler (4. Dezember 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Nimm den CCDB Air und setz dich etwas mit dem Ding auseinander und du wirst nix anderes mehr fahren wollen außer den Coil vielleicht noch


 
Absolut richtig. Der CCDB Air ist ein feines kleines Maschinchen und auf Grund der vielfältigen Einstellmöglichkeiten für "einfältige" Zeitgenossen überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen. Zumindest sollte man diesen Menschen keinen Verstellschlüssel in die Hand geben. Base tune stimmt bei meinem Fahrprofil und meinem Gewicht halbwegs. Die letzten 10% kriegst Du mit Gefühl und Geduld raus.

Im Park fahr ich mit 2 Klicks offener Zug- und Druckstufe high und 1 Klick zu Druckstufe low. Gewicht 82kg fahrfertig.


----------



## MasterAss (4. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Anregungen. CCDB Air werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen. Die Fox fliegt raus, weil ich einfach einen guten Preis damit erzielen kann und eine Solo Air DH rumliegen habe mit welcher ich Bombe zufrieden bin und nebenbei noch 300gr weniger wiegt, denn diesen Talas-Kram brauche ich bergauf auch nicht. Bin bis jetzt alles ohne Absenkung hoch gekommen. Wenn es so steil ist, dass ich eine bräuchte wird einfach geschultert.

Irgendwelche Kinderkrankheiten auf die ich achten sollte?

Witzigerweise wird das Outlet-Teil ohne Stealth ausgeliefert, sondern mit Thomson Elite... Dafür war es aber auch ein Schnapper.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (4. Dezember 2014)

Verlass dich nicht auf den Sag-Monitor


----------



## MasterAss (4. Dezember 2014)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Witzigerweise wird das Outlet-Teil ohne Stealth ausgeliefert, sondern mit Thomson Elite... Dafür war es aber auch ein Schnapper.


Habe gerade nochmal im Katalog 2013 geschaut. Das Alpinist hatte eine Stealth, das Vertride nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _freeride- (4. Dezember 2014)

In dem beiliegenden Heft steht, dass die empfohlene LSR-Einstellung ist 13 klicks - ich finde er ist sogar bei komplett geöffnetem LSR recht träge.. 
Kann man die Trägheit durch verstellen der anderen Einstellungen kompensieren?


----------



## Diesti (4. Dezember 2014)

Hmmmm?! Dann hat dein Dämpfer anscheinend einen Defekt, wenn ich beide Rebounds ganz auf mache federt es komplett ungebremst aus.

Mein Setup bei 83kg fahrfertig:

CCDB Air CS
1 kleiner Volumenspacer
Sag im Stehen 24mm
HSC 1,25
LSC 6
HSR 1,5
LSR 7


----------



## Lukas_98 (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
möchte mein Innenlager erneuern weil es schon ein wenig rau läuft und knarzt usw. Hab jetzt ein Race Face X-Type Race DH Tretlager, muss ich wieder eins von Race Face nehmen oder könnte ich auch eins von zB Shimano nehmen? Wenn ja, was für eins würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Sollte nicht allzu teuer sein.
Wollte für die Frage jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen.

Danke schonmal falls mir da jemand helfen kann,
Lukas


----------



## rmfausi (8. Januar 2015)

Ganz normales Schimano HT II geht, kostet 12-15€ im Laden. Das habe ich auch so gemacht, passt. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Lukas_98 (8. Januar 2015)

Gut, vielen Dank!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Januar 2015)

Das Vertride aus 2013 hat nur eine Thomson Stütze aber dafür auch nur 14kg. Aber im Rahmen ist die Bohrung für die Variostütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas_98 (11. Januar 2015)

Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen an diejenigen, die bereits die Lager am Torque gewechselt haben: an meinem Torque laufen einige Lager schon ziemlich rau und die würde ich gerne tauschen. Welche Lager benötige ich alle und wo bestell ich die am Besten? Die Bezeichnung in der Canyon Explosionszeichnung hab ich zwar schon gefunden, finde dazu jedoch im Internet nichts...
Außerdem weiß ich nicht genau wie ich die Lager am besten aus- und einpresse. Könnte mir das vielleicht jemand erklären bzw. Tipps dazu geben? Insbesondere beim Lager zwischen Rocker Arm und Unterrohr weiß ich nicht wie ich die rote Abdeckscheibe, das Lager und die Führung für die Schraube voneinander trennen soll.

Wäre wirklich sehr nett wenn mir jemand auf meine ganzen Fragen helfen könnte,
Lukas


----------



## JaSon78 (8. März 2015)

Für die rote Abdeckkappe gibt es ein Werkzeug...beim DHX ist es dabei 

Hat schon einer das Nadellager-Set ausprobiert? Bringt das was?
https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=P01&id=27159 

Angeblich soll es auch ein Auspresswerkzeug bei Canyon geben. Hat das schon wer probiert?


----------



## napstarr (9. März 2015)

[QUOTE="Lukas_98, post: 12609602, member: 250481]Die Bezeichnung in der Canyon Explosionszeichnung hab ich zwar schon gefunden, finde dazu jedoch im Internet nichts...[/QUOTE]

Echt ?
Ich finde da alle Lager und habe vor 3 Tagen alle bestellt.

698 z.b sind Allerweltslager...


----------



## rmfausi (14. März 2015)

Hallo an alle,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meine orginal Elixir 5 durch eine SLX/XT/Zee Bremse zu ersetzen. Am HT habe ich schon eine SLX und bin sehr glücklich damit.
Die Frage ist nun welche Kombination ist sinnvoll? VR+HR SLX oder XT komplett oder VR Zee und HR SLX oder XT? Wo bekommt man auch einen Zee Bremssattel einzeln? Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 85-90kg, macht da Zee vorne Sinn? Was meint ihr? Vielleicht fährt hier jemand so eine Kombination und möchte seine Erfahrungen weitergeben. 

Vielen Dank im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Dice8 (14. März 2015)

Ich selbst fahre die SLX mit Metallbelägen am Torque DHX. Reicht mir völlig. Mit den Resin fand ich die SLX allerdings zu schwach.


----------



## HansDampf89 (14. März 2015)

Ich hatte die Zee am FRX und bin vor kurzem auf die XT umgestiegen. Die XT (2 Kolben ) hat bauartbedingt einen knackigeren Druckpunkt. Von der Bremskraft her braucht sie sich vor der Zee auch nicht verstecken. Von der Standfestigkeit wird die Zee allerdings die Nase vorn haben. Aber auch da konnte ich bei der XT nichts negatives feststellen ,habe Sie noch nie an ihre Grenzen gebracht .


----------



## JaSon78 (15. März 2015)

Sorry...muss noch mal für den Wechsel der beiden Hauptlager fragen. In welcher Reihenfolge und wie habt ihr die Lager rausbekommen? Ich sehe gerade keine Ansatzpunkte für Ausschlagen oder fürs Auspressen...bin da aber auch wenig geübt. Die schwarze Abdeckkappe bekomme ich auch nicht runter, um wenigstens Nachfetten zu können...


----------



## speichenquaeler (16. März 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man auch einen Zee Bremssattel einzeln? Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 85-90kg, macht da Zee vorne Sinn? Was meint ihr? Vielleicht fährt hier jemand so eine Kombination und möchte seine Erfahrungen weitergeben.
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.



Da: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/zee-4237 auch einzeln.

Aber macht das Sinn? Ich wöllte keine 2 verschiedene "Bremsgefühle" vorn und hinten. Du sparst vielleicht 100g...einfach nochmal auf die Toilette vorm Biken und die 100g sind erledigt... ;-)


----------



## rmfausi (16. März 2015)

Ich wollte vorne etwas mehr Bremskraft haben. Mit dem Stuhlgang vorm Biken habe ich wirklich keine Probleme, bin da quasi leer. . Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher und wollte daher hier nochmal fragen. So wie es jetzt aussieht gibt es 2xXT mit dem Clapton und gut.  Danke noch nochmals an alle für die Infos, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Lukas_98 (16. März 2015)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Sorry...muss noch mal für den Wechsel der beiden Hauptlager fragen. In welcher Reihenfolge und wie habt ihr die Lager rausbekommen? Ich sehe gerade keine Ansatzpunkte für Ausschlagen oder fürs Auspressen...bin da aber auch wenig geübt. Die schwarze Abdeckkappe bekomme ich auch nicht runter, um wenigstens Nachfetten zu können...



Hab mir dafür das hier (http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=1R0KMKEBE4X5AWPRDYWE) bestellt, damit gings ganz gut. Problem ist nur, dass sich dabei bei mir das ganze Lager aufgelöst hat, weil es ja ein Schrägkugellager ist. Wenn du nur die Abdeckkappe entfernen willst kannst du auch versuchen das Werkzeug direkt am Ende der Abdeckkappe anzusetzen. Das müsste eigentlich gut funktionieren musst dir das dann eben ein wenig angucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (16. März 2015)

Ah - ok. Danke für den Tipp. Als Dir beim Ausbau das Lager zerbröselt ist: Wie hast Du denn die schwarze Abdeckkappe vom Lagerring abbekommen?


----------



## Lukas_98 (16. März 2015)

Also zerbröselt ist es nicht wirklich, es hat sich nur in den inneren Ring, die Kugeln und den äußeren Ring aufgeteilt.
Hab mir den Dremel von meinem Vater geschnappt, so viel wie möglich von dem inneren Lagersitz, der dann ja noch mit der Abdeckkappe verbunden war, weggefräst und den Lagersitz, der dann ja schon fast durch war, mit einem von den Innenabziehern geweitet, sodass er kaputt war und ich den Lagersitz einfach runternehmen konnte. Dabei ist leider der ein oder andere Kratzer in die Kappe bekommen, deshalb hab ich dir auch empfohlen zu versuchen die Kappe zuerst abzuziehen.


----------



## JaSon78 (16. März 2015)

Nervige Frickelei...danke Dir für die Feedbacks!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. März 2015)

Diese schwarze Kappe könnt ihr auch bei Canyon nachbestellen. Musst ich damals bei der ersten Aktion wo ich die Lager gewechselt hatte auch machen


----------



## napstarr (19. März 2015)

Habe gestern auch meine Lager ausgebaut.

Hauptlager konnte ich ausschlagen: erst das linke (von rechts) und dann das rechte.

Ans linke kommt man besser ran, beim rechten haben die aber mitgedacht und ein Loch gebohrt, durch das man mit einem 4 mm Dorn das Lager ausschlagen kann.
Kommt dann zwar anfangs sehr schief raus, funktioniert aber.

Mit den Kappen habe ich mich ein paar Minuten ohne Erfolg befasst und wie schbiker beschlossen, welche bei Canyon zu bestellen.

Meine Lager - vorallem die im Horstlink und die Gelenklager in der Wippe - sind nach 1,5 Saisons absolut hinüber gewesen.
Bei den Horstlager hat bestimmt nur noch der Bolzen im Lager-Innenring für eine Drehbewegung gesorgt, die Lager sebst waren fest.

Die von Canyon verbauten Lager sind echt Müll.
Hab bei meinem Nerve schon die Erfahrung gemacht dass SKF/FAG-Lager viel länger halten und ihren Mehrpreis absolut wert sind.
Die originalen waren nach 1 Jahr auch hinüber, habe dann Markenlager verbaut und die liefen nach zwei Jahren noch top!

Habe nun auch überall ordentliche Lager verbaut, außer beim Hauptlager. Die 7902 waren grade nirgends lieferbar außer bei Canyon direkt.


----------



## JaSon78 (26. März 2015)

Muss noch mal eben auf die Lager zurückkommen...
Die Horst-Link Lager sind laut Canyon 698 2RS in 8x19x7,5 mm...Ich finde aber nur 8x19x6 mm.
Hab ich ein Brett vor dem Kopf? Kann ich die 6 mm nehmen oder wo habt ihr die 7,5 mm gefunden?
Gerne direkt mit Link...
Vielleicht sollten wir die kompletten Lagerbezeichnungen auch mal oben in den Thread heften...


----------



## Lukas_98 (26. März 2015)

Wenn du dir die Lager mal genau anschaust dann siehst du, dass der innere Ring auf einer Seite etwas breiter ist. Ich hab einfach die Lager mit den Maßen 8x19x6 mm gekauft und die Differenz mit Unterlegscheiben ausgeglichen. Ist zwar ein bisschen Fummelei aber ich hab die Lager von Canyon mit den Maßen 8x19x7,5 nirgendwo anders gefunden.


----------



## napstarr (30. März 2015)

Die Lager gibts auf Alibaba.com aus China zu bestellen.
Wird aber der selbe China-Mist sein wie Canyon verbaut.

Ich habe mir passende Scheiben drehen lassen und SKF-Lager mit normalem 6mm-Innenring verbaut.

@*Lukas_98*: wo hast du denn passende Scheiben gefunden? Ich habe nirgends welche mit 8mm Innen- 11,2 mm Außendurchmesser und 1,5 mm Dicke gefunden.


----------



## Lukas_98 (31. März 2015)

napstarr schrieb:


> @*Lukas_98*: wo hast du denn passende Scheiben gefunden? Ich habe nirgends welche mit 8mm Innen- 11,2 mm Außendurchmesser und 1,5 mm Dicke gefunden.



Ich hab mir im Baumarkt Unterlegscheiben mit einem Innendurchmesser von 8 mm und einer Breite von 1,5 mm gekauft und die vom Außendurchmesser ungefähr so groß sind wie der innere Ring vom Lager, kommt ja nicht so genau. Hat mich dann insgesamt ein paar Cent gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rico09 (6. April 2015)

Grüß euch,
Wie is das so mit dem Torque und einer Körpergröße von 1,90m


----------



## rmfausi (6. April 2015)

L.


----------



## JaSon78 (6. April 2015)

Passt super in L...


----------



## rico09 (6. April 2015)

Okey also habt bei längeren Touren kein Problem mit der Geometrie und es lässt sich mit etwas Motivation auch über 1000hm hochpädalieren


----------



## JaSon78 (6. April 2015)

Heute 850 hm ;-)


----------



## rico09 (6. April 2015)

Waren diese eher steil oder doch etwas moderater?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (6. April 2015)

Ich hab das vorhin noch wo anders geschrieben. Das Torque EX ist keine Bergziege...aber Enduro...früher hiess das mal Freeride ...Touren sind damit kein Problem. Die Jungs heute mit 1x11 am Nomad Carbon oder Spezi Enduro Carbon hatten mehr mit der Übersetzung an den Rampen zu kämpfen als ich mit den 2 kg mehr und dafür 2x10...


----------



## jonalisa (6. April 2015)

Habe schon ueber 3000Hm am Stueck mit dem Torque gemacht.


----------



## JaSon78 (6. April 2015)

jonalisa schrieb:


> Habe schon ueber 3000Hm am Stueck mit dem Torque gemacht.


Respekt... über 2000 hm bin ich nie hoch gefahren...


----------



## jonalisa (6. April 2015)

Ist alles nur eine Frage des Trainings und der richtigen Einstellung....passen diese beiden Faktoren ist mit dem Bike fast alles moeglich.


----------



## rico09 (6. April 2015)

Das stimmt


----------



## rmfausi (6. April 2015)

Das sehe ich genau so. Das Rad kann  fast alles, habe ich heute auch wieder festgesrellt und ich liebe mein 2x10. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rico09 (6. April 2015)

Okey danke !


----------



## Lukas_98 (7. April 2015)

Weiß zufällig jemand wie lang die Kette ist? Hab meine alte schon weggeworfen und weiß jetzt nicht mehr wie lang die war


----------



## rmfausi (7. April 2015)

Ich muss nachzählen, kann aber etwas dauern denn ich weiss nicht ob ich es bis über 100 schaffe. ;-) Anleitungen zur richtigen Kettenlänge gibts bei google, das geht vielleicht schneller. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. April 2015)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand wie lang die Kette ist? Hab meine alte schon weggeworfen und weiß jetzt nicht mehr wie lang die war


Die Kette legst du über das größte KB und übers grösste Ritzel ohne durchs Schaltwerk zu fädeln wieder unten zusammen und dann 2,5 Kettenglieder überlappen. 
Sollte dann für 2x10 passen und wohl auch für 1x10 bzw. 1x11.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas_98 (7. April 2015)

Dankeschön, das war auch mein Plan B, hatte nur gehofft dass zufällig jemand vor kurzem seine Kette gewechselt hat und noch weiß wie lang die ist.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. April 2015)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Dankeschön, das war auch mein Plan B, hatte nur gehofft dass zufällig jemand vor kurzem seine Kette gewechselt hat und noch weiß wie lang die ist.


Die Anzahl der Kettenglieder bringt dir ja nur insofern etwas wenn ihr beide die gleichen Grundvoraussetzungen erfüllt sprich, gleiche Kettenblattgröße, gleiche Kassettengröße, gleiches Schaltwerk und gleiche Rahmengröße.


----------



## speichenquaeler (8. April 2015)

Lukas_98 schrieb:


> Dankeschön, das war auch mein Plan B, hatte nur gehofft dass zufällig jemand vor kurzem seine Kette gewechselt hat und noch weiß wie lang die ist.



Passe die Kettenlänge wie schbiker an und gehe nicht davon aus, dass bei der Auslieferung von Canyon die optimale Kettenlänge gewählt wurde. Bei meinem EX war die Kette 2m zu lang mit allen nervigen Folgen wie Kettenschlagen und unsauberes Schaltverhalten.


----------



## Lukas_98 (11. April 2015)

So habe ichs jetzt auch gemacht, dankeschön!


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (30. April 2015)

Hat jemand mal den "Torque" Sattel am Torque gewogen oder hat die Möglichkeit dies zu tun?


----------



## JaSon78 (1. Mai 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal den "Torque" Sattel am Torque gewogen oder hat die Möglichkeit dies zu tun?


Hatte ich 2013 mal gemacht und dann den Sattel rausgeworfen. Aus dem Kopf waren es so grob 260 g... ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (2. Mai 2015)

Nicht schlecht, dann ist der ja gar nicht so schwer 
danke für die Info


----------



## Jakob32 (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo
ich hab ne frage wenn ich bei der Lyrik RC Solo Air langsam Rolle so ca 5 kmh und dann richtig den Lenker hoch ziehe und dann auf komme gibt es einen dumpfen schlag ist das bei euch auch so weil wenn ich schneller fahre oder springe ist das nicht so . Könnt ihr bitte antworten und ausprobieren.


----------



## Borinquen (13. Oktober 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal den "Torque" Sattel am Torque gewogen oder hat die Möglichkeit dies zu tun?



Hab eben mal einen gewogen: laut meiner Waage sind es ~278gr.

Mal ne andere Frage:
Hab an meinem Vertride von 2x10 auf 1x11 (11-42) umgestellt und dabei die RF Sixc Kurbel behalten. Irgendwie sieht die Kettenlinie echt beschissen aus. Daher hab ich das KB mit 2,5mm Spacern verbaut und am Innenlager den 2,5mm Spacer auf der Antriebsseite rausgenommen. Sieht zwar immer noch grenzwertig aus aber läuft. Jetzt kam heute meine 77Designz Freesolo + Crash-Plate (beides ISCG05) und was ist? Freesolo schleift an der Kette und Crash-Plate paßt nicht zwischen den Canyon Adapter und KB. Die Crash-Plate schraub ich einfach von der anderen Seite, das ist kein Ding, aber an der Führung muss ich wohl etwas rumschleifen.
jetzt hab ich weit ausgeholt um meine eigentliche Frage zu stellen ;-) : Wie mess ich an dem Hobel die Kettenlinie? Der Rahmen ist ja im unteren Bereich nicht mehr rund/symetrisch und deshalb tu ich mich da echt ganz schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (13. Oktober 2015)

Borinquen schrieb:


> Hab eben mal einen gewogen: laut meiner Waage sind es ~278gr.
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage:
> Hab an meinem Vertride von 2x10 auf 1x11 (11-42) umgestellt und dabei die RF Sixc Kurbel behalten. Irgendwie sieht die Kettenlinie echt beschissen aus. Daher hab ich das KB mit 2,5mm Spacern verbaut und am Innenlager den 2,5mm Spacer auf der Antriebsseite rausgenommen. Sieht zwar immer noch grenzwertig aus aber läuft. Jetzt kam heute meine 77Designz Freesolo + Crash-Plate (beides ISCG05) und was ist? Freesolo schleift an der Kette und Crash-Plate paßt nicht zwischen den Canyon Adapter und KB. Die Crash-Plate schraub ich einfach von der anderen Seite, das ist kein Ding, aber an der Führung muss ich wohl etwas rumschleifen.
> jetzt hab ich weit ausgeholt um meine eigentliche Frage zu stellen ;-) : Wie mess ich an dem Hobel die Kettenlinie? Der Rahmen ist ja im unteren Bereich nicht mehr rund/symetrisch und deshalb tu ich mich da echt ganz schwer.


mitte tretlager bis mitte kettenblatt sollte 49mm ergeben bei sram!
am besten rad auf lenker- sattel stellen und am tretlage messen!


----------



## findel (19. Oktober 2015)

servus. wenn wir schon beim Thema sind...Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Umbau der am Alpinist original verbauten 2fach e.thirteen TRS Kurbel auf 1fach Antrieb?

Gruß


----------



## norranz (4. Dezember 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich verzweifle grad am Wechsel der Lager am Rocker / Unterrohr.

Habe die Bolzen auf beiden Seiten raus, jedoch bekomme ich den Innenring des alten Lagers nicht runter.

Ich habe jetzt schon einiges Versucht. Alles ohne Erfolg. Auch die Rote Kappe und den Bolzen bekomme ich nicht voneinander getrennt.

Aus der Explosionszeichnung werde ich auch nicht so richtig schlau.

Ich habe mal ein Foto angehangen,damit man besser sieht was ich meine.

MfG Sascha


----------



## Diesti (4. Dezember 2015)

Am bestenden bolzen mit dem konischen Gegenstück und der Inbusscraube wieder durch den rahmen und festschrauben! Dann mit einer Seegeringzange in die öffnungen der Kappe und abschrauben, dann kannst du den Bund vom  Lagering auflegen zb auf den Backen vom Schraubstock, und mit ner passenden Nuß und verlängerung rausklopfen! aber alles sanft bei den Alu Gewinden gehn normal aber schön runter


----------



## norranz (4. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar, die Kappe hat ein Gewinde. Da bin ich einfach nicht drauf gekommen. Danke für die schnelle Hilfe! aumen:


----------



## rmfausi (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich hätte auch mal wieder eine Frage, vor längerem habe ich die RatzeFatze Kurbel durch eine Schimano SLX getauscht.
Hat alles wunderbar funktioniert, bis vor ca. 3 Wochen mir die linke Kurbel das erste Mal abgefallen ist und heute wieder.
Das Tretlagergehäuse ist 73mm, wie viele Spacer und auf welcher Seite habt ihr verbaut? Frage an die die Shimano
Kurbeln angebaut haben. Ich meine bei mir stimmt da was nicht, ich habe aktuell einen auf beiden Seiten.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (6. Dezember 2015)

Die Anzahl der Spacer sagt dir die Anleitung von Shimano 
Daran hat man sich zu halten.


----------



## rmfausi (6. Dezember 2015)

Klar, aber ich habe keine mehr zur Hand, Tante Gurgel sagt rechts (Antriebsseite) einer links keiner. Da war ich mir halt nicht ganz sicher.
Dann werde ich das mal die Tage umschrauben. Gruß rmausi


----------



## Diesti (7. Dezember 2015)

Ja einer auf der Antriebsseite


----------



## JaSon78 (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich melde mich ab. Ex ist verkauft. War schön mit Euch und dem Bike


----------



## -SaM- (9. Dezember 2015)

Hi weiß jemand welche ISCG Aufnahme der Rahmen hat?
Danke


----------



## rmfausi (9. Dezember 2015)

05/neu für die Hammerschmitt gibts auch was.


----------



## elchman30 (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo, wer kann mir helfen. An meinem Bike sind die Lager in der Wippe ausgeschlagen. Laut Canyon frühestens Ende September lieferbar. Gibt es alternativen?


----------



## napstarr (24. Juni 2016)

Klar, das Lager heisst GE-8C bzw. GE 8 C.
Gibt es zum Beispiel von SKF....


----------



## elchman30 (24. Juni 2016)

Oh Danke und gibt es die Bolzen dazu auch irgendwo?


----------



## Cooperinho (29. Juli 2017)

Hallo Torque-Fahrer,

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass mein Hinterrad nicht mehr in den Hinterbau passt.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Spalt (siehe Foto) früher nicht da war.
Habe auch seit ein paar Tagen ein extremes knarzen beim antreten... vermute dass das damit zusammen hängt da Tretlager etc erst komplett erneuert wurden.

Habt ihr eine Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (29. Juli 2017)

Also wenn Teile neu sind, sollten sie eigentlich nicht knarzen.

Bau mal den Dämpfer aus und bewege den Hinterbau und achte auf ausgeschlagene Lager.
Wenn alle Lager ok zu sein scheinen, dann bau das Hinterrad ein und zieh den Spalt einfach mit der Steckachse zu.
--> bewege jetzt nochmals den Hinterbau und achte auf die Lager.

Läuft immernoch alles Sahne, dann würde ich nochmal grob die Schweißnähte auf Risse kontrollieren.

Ansonsten Gute Fahrt!


----------



## Cooperinho (29. Juli 2017)

Lager wurden erst kürzlich getauscht.
Habe nochmal alle Schrauben des Hinterbaus gelöst und neu angezogen- knarzen ist (vorerst ;-)) verschwunden.

Mich wundert nur der große Spalt zwischen Nabe und Hinterbau.
Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (6. Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen! Fährt hier jemand ein Torque AL mit Konterschrauben am Yoke (2019)? 

Ich habe mein 2018 Modell mit dem 2019 Yoke Bolt Kit ausgestattet (was einen enormen Vorteil im Fahrverhalten gebracht hat) und dieses nun nochmal getauscht, weil, wohl durch Abnutzung des verbauten IGUS bushing, wieder ein unangenehmes Flexen des Hinterbaus entstanden ist. 

Nun ist aber das erhöhte Spiel innerhalb von 3 Monaten aufgetreten (gut, ich bin auch ordentlich viel geballert) und bei Tausch ist mir das gefühlt große Spaltmaß aufgefallen und ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob das normal ist. 

Ich habe die Schraube außen aber mit dem entsprechenden Drehmoment festgezogen und die Konterschraube innen ist auch fest. Ich weiß also nicht, wie ich das Spaltmaß verringern könnte. Im Yoke Bolt Set waren zwei Unterlegscheiben enthalten, die ich nach meiner Logik nur an der Innenseite des bushing verbauen konnte. Auf der Explosionszeichung seh ich die Unterlegscheibe (Nr. 34) auch, kann aber nicht erkennen, ob die ganz nach innen kommt, also an die Konterschraube (habe nicht getestet, ob das geht) oder direkt an das bushing innen (da hab ich sie im Moment verbaut).  

Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen, weiß safe wo die Unterlegscheibe verbaut ist und kann mir bestenfalls ein Detailsfoto von dem Spaltmaß am Yoke, da wo das bushing verbaut ist, schicken? 

Das wäre sehr hilfreich. Danke!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. Oktober 2020)

MTB-addicted-D schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! Fährt hier jemand ein Torque AL mit Konterschrauben am Yoke (2019)?
> 
> Ich habe mein 2018 Modell mit dem 2019 Yoke Bolt Kit ausgestattet (was einen enormen Vorteil im Fahrverhalten gebracht hat) und dieses nun nochmal getauscht, weil, wohl durch Abnutzung des verbauten IGUS bushing, wieder ein unangenehmes Flexen des Hinterbaus entstanden ist.
> 
> ...


Falscher Thread

Aber die Unterlagsscheibe kommt von außen unter die Konterschraube. Die Standard Iguslager halten in der Tat nicht sonderlich lange. Auf der HP von Igus gibts aber unzählige Variante dieses Lagers und sogar welche die deutlich länger halten.


----------



## MTB-addicted-D (6. Oktober 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Falscher Thread
> 
> Aber die Unterlagsscheibe kommt von außen unter die Konterschraube. Die Standard Iguslager halten in der Tat nicht sonderlich lange. Auf der HP von Igus gibts aber unzählige Variante dieses Lagers und sogar welche die deutlich länger halten.



Stimmt, sorry. Ist mir erst nachher aufgefallen, dass ich in den falschen Thread gerutscht bin und konnte dann nicht mehr löschen. 
Ah, guter Hinweis, danke. Dann werd ich mich mal mit den anderen Igus Teilen auseinander setzen. Danke Dir!


----------

